# Faceless Friends



## mejulie40

looking for buddies 1st go at ivf & going crazy!


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40 hoping we can be buddies but i don't start my pill until next week for ICSI and it's my first go so don't even know if that's for down reg or not as a bit in the dark. I was told EC will be wk of 5th sept, how about you? 
Wishing you loads of luck and maybe we can go crazy together!


----------



## Hope1980

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you, I will be starting downregulating on 20th July, it will be our first ICSI cycle.
EC scheduled in for week 29th Aug. Can`t wait to start now.Full with mixed feelings, I feel nervous and exiceted at the same time. 

Missy123  - not sure about the pill, I will have an injection next week and that`s for downregulating, the next step will be the baseline scan on 16th Aug.

mejulie40 - when do you actually start D/R ? 

It will be nice to share our journey. 

Wishing you lots of luck and fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## Missy123

Hope gosh you are an early bird! I've got mixed emotions too it's the unknown i think, it's really scary! I have a scan for 24th of August so that must be my baseline. My AF is due on the 20th July so will know more when i ring in next week!
It will be great to have someone to share this all with, i've told very few about treatment as i didn't want too much pressure!

mejulie40 we are with you on this one, do your dates match with us? We seem to have jumped on board without knowing when you start.   

Good luck to us all


----------



## mejulie40

hi ladies, af due in next few days & will start dr on day 2 with ec mid aug. 
went to clinic today to b shown how to inject etc all very exciting but also so scary just dont know how i feel about it all, a bit numb really.
waited sooo long for this. lots luv xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi, 

I start DR on Wednesday (20/07)

Also our first cycle, were having IVF with ICSI due to Oligozoospermia.

Would love to have some buddies! xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies, still waiting for af to arrive & ready to go crazy!

Welcome lolsieg looks like we may start dr at same time.

Missy & hope how are you both?

Lots baby dust to us all xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

For mths I have wished for my af not to arrive & now when I need it to b on time the bugger let's me down!
Aargh it's so frustrating but that's part if the journey I guess.


----------



## LolsieG

That's great... we can share the experience!! x


----------



## diamonds18

Hi all, would love to join you all on your journeys if that would be ok?  I am starting my first cycle of ICSI - due to start DR 24/7 (four days behind you LolsieG and Hope1980) - off to the clinic next Thursday to have AMH results and be given the drugs.  Very excited but so nervous too! 

MeJulie40 - AF came 8 days late this month when I was waiting for it - so know exactly how you are feeling! xx - hope it comes soon for you.

Missy123 - I'm the same as you - not told people - DH doesnt want us to tell anyone - so would love to have some buddies to share this experience with

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40  - Hope your AF has turned up so you can start and i shouldn't be too far behind you.   
diamonds18 - Glad we have each other and welcome. We are all in the same boat, scared and excited so   

Hi to you all and    we can help each other through this.   
AF due on wednesday so will update you if she arrives on time as i need her here by friday!   
Missy xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi diamonds18!  I completely understand how you feel the anticipation is all very strange!

mejulie40 - AF arrived yet, I always find when I'm waiting it comes late, when i'm not its early! Mind over matter maybe??

I'm feeling nervous about starting the nasal spray on Wednesday! It has been a long time coming but this is really it - we're starting!

I want to take it one step at a time but I cant help but think what if... 

I may look into the hypnotherapy CD's - anyone able to recommend one?  Any other relaxation techniques??


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,
how are you all today, thanks for all your messages.
Af arrived this morn so i called the clinic & i start nasal spray in morn.
Been in a bit of a daze all day just can't believe its really going to start as waited sooo long.
Dh has been great but looks as dazed as me tbe poor love.
lots of baby dust to us all xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Brilliant! 

Glad to hear its all on track! 

I feel the same, looking forwards to starting the nasal spray Wednesday!

Good luck tomorrow! xxx


----------



## diamonds18

mejulie 40 - yay! how exciting - so glad it is all starting for you!  How do they decide if it is nasal spray or injections you have for D/R? 

LolsieG - dreat you get to start soon too!  Not long to go now!  I would also like some good relaxation and meditation ideas so if you come across any good CDs on your travels let me know.  I am starting yoga this weekend - not ever been keen on that sort of thing before but worth a try! 

I feel like the days are passing so slowly at the moment - waiting for Thursday to come so I can find out AMH/FSH etc and they decide which drugs I start on Sunday for D/R.

Hope you have all had a good day


----------



## LolsieG

diamonds18 - I bought a Zita West CD today, Pre and Post Embryo Transfer - will give you a review when I receive it!

x


----------



## catherino

hello ladies can i join you. I am starting Dr 29th July! It Feels like its taking forever to start now I'm getting excited and nervous all at once. Would be great to share experiences together Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi Catherino - welcome!  I am feeling just like you - excited and nervous at the same time.  It really helps knowing others are out there to chat to doesnt it - and to share experiences.  Is this your first cycle? x


----------



## LolsieG

catherino - Hello, welcome!

This is our first cycle, its a great help to have people to chat to!


----------



## diamonds18

An admin question!  - how do you put all those details at the bottom of your posts?  I havent worked out how to do it! 

By the way - I am starting Zita Wests detox for four days - lots of veggies and fruit and not much else it feels like! x  I am willing to give anything a go though! x


----------



## LolsieG

Profile > Forum Profile > Signature

Hope that helps


----------



## diamonds18

Found it! thanks.  Look forward to more updates over the next few days and weeks , bye for now x


----------



## catherino

diamonds18 yes this is our 1st go. We Wil be having icsi due to hubs poor swimmers! I've got Tia apt 28th then start injections the next day.  LolsieG thanks for welcome. Where are you both having your treatment. I'm nhs funded and having ours at herts and Essex fertility centre Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi Catherino, I'm having my treatment at CRGH in London.  I live in Hertfordshire though - so may be we are quite close by? x


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40 glad AF has showed up yippee you can get going.   
catherino welcome and we all feel the same and hoping we can share our journeys.   
Hi to you all,    not long now ladies. I have pains so AF on track for me too    (Shouldn't talk too soon)
Hope this becomes a very lucky thread!


----------



## Hope1980

Morning Ladies,

*mejulie40* - Great news, very pleased for you!We feel the same with DP and we just can`t believe how lucky we are.Good luck with the nasal spray 

*Missy123* - I know, I was very early posting, I was on nights shift this weekend. Fingers crossed for your AF to arrive in time 

*LolsieG* - welcome to the thread, we gonna start exactly on the same day, I just can`t explain how excited we are to start officially our first ICSI cycle tomorrow

*diamonds18* - welcome to the thread, we are very close with our dates  , I was wondering too how they actually decide about who is using spray or injection ? good luck for Thursday 

*catherino* - welcome to the thread, I know I feel exactly the same about it`s taking forever, I even downloaded a countdown apps on to my mobile, we are nhs founded too at Royal Shrewsbury Hospital

Just gonna start to read a book by Jason Davis: Baby steps - a bloke`s-eye view of IVF, will give you update on the book .

Sorry for the long post, but I`m sooo glad we found each other, looking forward to share our journey. 

xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hope1980 - I know how you feel, I'm really looking forwards to getting started tomorrow morning... its been a long time coming!  
Sounds like an interesting book - look forwards to your review.

catherino - Were at Bourn Hall Clinic in Colchester.

mejulie40 - Is there a reason your DR starts on day 2 of your cycle or is that just how your clinic do it? The reason I ask is that were starting the nasal spray on day 20.

Have a slow day ahead of me today, need to find some mischief to keep my mind of waiting... I think this is bad, I'm not looking forwards to the 2ww!

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

hi ladies,
We still can't believe we have actually started!
have found the nasal spray easy to use, get bad taste & slight h'ache but otherwise all good.

hope1980 - best of luck tomorrow will b thinking of u.

lolsieg - good luck for u too, NASAL spray fine no idea why im starting day 2 clinic said they always start that day.

missy123 - when do u start, is it this wk?

diamonds18 - how r u? not long until u start.

catherino - welcome to our special group.

its going to be an amazing journey & its great to have you all here for support.

much luv &  hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Glad to hear was easy to get to grips with, am looking forwards to the morning!


----------



## Hope1980

I think they call it short protocol if it starts on day2 and long protocol when you start on day20-21, with long protocol _possibly_ we will have a period before base line scan and stimming, as far as I know.

mejulie40 - glad to hear that the nasal spray is easy to use, hopefully headache will stay away

 

LolsieG - good luck for the morning  

xx


----------



## LolsieG

Thank you Hope1980 - Will update tomorrow! x


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie40 Glad you are finding the spray ok and you will probably get used to the taste. Lots of water may get rid of the headache    
You started this thread so it's right that you lead the way for us but we are all just behind you.   
Hope and Lolsie Good luck for today and the rest of DR hope the injections or nasal sprays are kind to you both.   
diamonds and Catherino not long now ladies the start is in sight.   

AFM i rang the clinic today as AF arrived so waiting on a call back to start my pill, looks like i am the only one doing this.    
Seems strange but all clinics are different and i'm Devon and have used my clinic before for my medicated IUI and they were very good but no BFP!   
The process is nearly the same as IUI but instead of stimming for max of 3 follicles the doses are higher to get you to produce more follicles.
The procedure is similar to ET but i have never had EC so green on that one but if i can help in anyway.   
Has anyone else done a different TX?


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All - had first squirts of nasal spray this morning, easy enough to do, taste was foul!

Wishing everyone well today!


----------



## mejulie40

It's day 2
nose now blocked & have sniffles but no h'aches yay!
Dh next to me says he's tired & emotional needs some loving.
Keeps asking what happens next but doesn't listen the pest.
Good job I live him 

hope u r all well? Xxxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

sorry disappeared for a couple of days - have had food poisoning and have been really unwell - the only good thing is that I have been too ill to even think about anything else going on so the wait this week has gone by very quickly!  

mejulie 40 and LolsieG - so fantastic you have started - must feel really good to be 'doing' something at last!?  Have heard the nasal sprays give you headaches - so glad to know it isn't too bad so far!

Missy123 - great that AF came and you are getting started with the pill - is that the start of your DR?  I haven't done any other treatment as we found out that nothing else can work for us but ICSI

Hope1980 - hope all went well today for you?  Blokes view on IVF sounds a good idea - DH is being very supportive but he isn't keeping up with the amount that is going on!

Catherino - not long to go now for you now either! How are you doing?

I am off to the clinic tomorrow afternoon for my 'dummy embyro transfer' and follow up with the doc - and will find out which drugs to go on I hope (providing AMH/FSH all OK) then start DR on Sunday - so fingers crossed all goes smoothly tomorrow  .  

I just cant wait to get going now!  

So pleased I have found you all to share our experiences together xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Good Morning!

Hope1980 - How was 1st day of DR for you hun? Hows the book so far, I may have to get a copy!

diamonds18 - Sorry to hear you've been poorly, hope your much better now    Hope all goes well today and you get the results you need.

mejulie40 - Glad your feeling ok!  My DH is the same, I think all the talking about it and now its here, he feels so guilty that he "has the issue" (as he puts it) and yet he cant do anything at this stage!

Missy123 - Any news on when you'll be starting yet?

AFM... Still cant quite get used to the taste of the spray, it really is awful! 
Keeping busy... spent the day with MIL and SIL yesterday, MIL wouldn't let me carry anything heavy, had to explain i'm not pregnant yet and am perfectly fine to carry anything she can!  Her hearts in the right place!
Went on a date with DH last night, Harry Potter and a Pizza, trying to make sure we do things together that aren't all about the ICSI!
Hairdressers today and lunch with my Mum, she sent me about 3 texts yesterday asking how I'd found it and if I was ok. Very sweet and i'm so glad she's supportive but hope she doesn't do it every day!  

Sorry to anyone I've missed, hope all's well! 

xxx


----------



## Hope1980

Hi Ladies,

Can`t believe I just slept 12 hours. 

Missy123 - Good news on the AF, hopefully you will start the pill soon.  I did notice that every clininc is different, but I`m sure we are all in safe hands, in the book what I`m reading it does say  "that every IVF/ICSI cycle is unique". We haven`t had any other TX, the only option for us is ICSI.

LolsieG - Sorry to hear that the spray taste bad  , did they advise you with anything to reduce the aftertaste?
The book is very good, I was thinking that once I finished reading it I will post it to you and then maybe you can send it to someone else, who will be interested reading it.   
Very good idea to go for a date, I think I will have to arrange something for next week, our anniversary is on Tuesday.
My Mum she txt me too yesterday. Enjoy you day with your Mum today.  

mejulie40 - glad to hear that you haven`t got headache, they did say at the clinic yesterday that if I will have headache only take Paracetamol, because Iburofen etc. might affect the womb lining. It must be very difficult for our partners too, but I feel that it brings us even closer.  

diamonds18 - Sorry to hear that you had food poisoning, hope you feel a lot better know, fingers crossed for tomorrow and hope you will get the good news to start on Sunday.I know I couldn`t wait to start. It is very good that you got the opportunity to have a 'dummy embyro transfer'  

catherino - How are you, hope you ok. Not long now before you can start the injection. 

AFM - the injection was fine, I had it given into my tummy, the nurse was lovely, after she did it she said it was the biggest injection in the whole treatment  , DP looked more scared than I did  
The area is a bit sensitive, but no other side affects yet, will keep you update if I notice anything unusual.  Luckily I only have to had that one injection and it  will be for me the downregging for the next few weeks.
The next day in the calendar for us is the 16th of August, they will do the baseline scan and then hopefully we will start stimming then. I just hope it will go very quick.     

Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hope1980 - That would be great if you could! 
No they didn't say anything about the taste, am seeing it as an opportunity to have something sweet at 9am! lol!  
Glad to here the injection was ok at least its out the way and you've started your journey! We've got our scan on the 11th, have found myself wishing the days by too!


----------



## Missy123

diamonds - hope you are feeling better.    How did the dummy ET go? 

Lolsie - your family sound great and really supportive but like you say i hope they don't text you everyday as it might drive you mad. 
Hope you have had a lovely day. Hows the hair?   

Hope - glad the injection wasn't so bad    I found them ok when i did IUI and i was having to inject twice aday for a couple of weeks. I ended up bruised and sore.   

Catherino - Not long now hun, bet you are counting down   

mejulie40 - How's the nose today?    you still have no headaches.

I start my pill today until 19th Aug and have my plan of action, 1st scan 24th Aug so the pill must be for DR


----------



## LolsieG

Missy123 - Hairs great thanks!    Congrats on getting underway - how have you felt today?  

Must say that so far so good, I have had no adverse reaction! 

Did you try Arnica cream when you injected? I have bought some already in preparation for stimming.  Hope1980 - might be an idea if you haven't already got some 

xxx


----------



## yola

Hi girls

I hope you dont mind me joining in .Ive been down regging for 1 wk and  waiting for Af to arrive 1 x day late at mo ... My last ivf cycle it came 3 or 4 days late i think its the down reg drugs but it does send you stir crazy i actually did a prego test today obviously negative ? This is my 2nd go really hoping it wks this time 

Yolanda x


----------



## Hope1980

ydonocik - welcome to the thread, looking forward to share our journey and fingers crossed for you. 
My AF is due next Wednesday, hope it won`t play tricks with me, but down regs drugs are in control now.   

LolsieG - Cream is on my shopping list now.   Sweets are hard to resist. lol  

Missy123 - I`m sure that your pills are for down regging too  They say once we over down regging, time will fly.   

AFM
No headaches so far and trying to drink plenty water.

Hope everyone well today!! xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Cycle Buddies, you will find lots of support and help on the main August/Sept cycle buddies thread so please feel free to join everybody there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265729.0

if you need any help let me know 

Sharry xx


----------



## Missy123

ydonocik  - welcome and hope we can support and help each other.   

hope - I think the pill is for DR too as i have to take it for 30 days then have a bleed before stimming.

How are the rest of you getting on?    

Well before the month is out we will all have started to DR    Mine feels strange with being on the pill again, haven't done that for 11 years   
All my treatment is now paid for and drugs are all ordered and coming on wednesday. Bank balance tells me this is really happening!


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone - hope you've had a good day?

I spent 4 hours at the clinic yesterday!  Felt a bit overwhelmed at the end of it all (so much information to absorb), but good news is that tests all OK (slightly low AMH, OK FSH) got my drugs so I start DR on Sunday as planned (yay!).      I am on Primulot tablets for DR.  Have to take until Sunday 7 August, then wait for AF to come along before start stimming later that week!  

The Dummy Embryo transfer was useful as they found I have a very narrow cervix (which made the inserting of the catheter a bit painful) so I am having a 'Dilapan' inserted when I start stimming to 'stretch' it slightly (another 4 hour session at the clinic!) to make the embryo transfer less traumatic for me and the little ones!  Very very excited to have got the go ahead and to be starting on Sunday!  


yolanda - welcome to the thread  - really hope this cycle is going to be the one for you!  - hope AF comes soon. 

Missy123 - like you - the bank balance has gone down considerably so I definitely know something is happening!  Glad DR going OK for you so far !

LolsieG - I had heard Arnica cream is supposed to help when you are injecting, so is aloe vera gel because its cooling properties.  The other thing I have read is that Arnica tablets (6c) are good to take the day before your EC to help you body heal quickly ready for the ET - so have got some ready!

Hope1980 - Glad the injection went well - I hope you are right about the time flying by once we are through this stage - as it sure is going slowly at the moment!  

mejulie40 - hope the DR still going well?

Catherino  hope you are OK too and not going too mad with the waiting!

Hope you all have a great weekend 

Baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## yola

Hi Girls

Still no signs of AF... Typical when you want it, it doesnt arrive. Anyway i ordered my drugs today to so expensive. Its funny how we all seem to be down reg slightly differently..

Thanks for the welcome good luck to all.... 

Arnica may be a good idea ive got a rather nasty bruise on my belly at mo i need to improve my injection technique 

Yolanda


----------



## catherino

Hello ladies not been on for a while! 

Will try and do personals sorry if i miss anyone out!

HOPE1980- How are you? any side affects yet? Arnica cream is very good i use it all the time coz i'm a clutz and bruise really easily! How much water have you been told to drink?

LolsieG- Colchester bourne hall was our 2nd choice if we didn't get into H&E, i live in wickford but doing the A12 journey is just as bad as the M25 some days!! How are doing with your sprays? I dont understand how some people have the sprays and not the injections. 

Diamonds18- Todays the day!!  your on the journey. Sorry you not been well hope all better now. That was good that you had the dummy ET will make it easier for the real thing. 4hrs at the clinic tho bet your head was spinning with info when you came out!

Missy123- Hope everything is going well for you, must be strange to be back on the pill, hope you feeling ok on them. Are they specifically used for ivf? At least each day you can count down to stimming! 

If have missed anyone out i'm sorry but hope you all doing well!!

AFM i'm still waiting!!! But not long for me now. I had to ring the clinic the other day because i was trying to work out when my next period would be when i realised that they have booked my TIA apt on day 22! When i booked it i told them when day 1 was and they said day 20 was thurs 28th! I didn't check on it at the time. ( probably should tho) So i spoke to the nurse and she said it will be fine to start DR on day 23. But i cant help worry now that it wont work coz its 2 days later than it should be!  
Am i worrying for nothing??

xx


----------



## Missy123

catherino it won't be long now and i'm sure if it mattered they would have said.   
Yes it does feel weird being on the pill, it is used mainly for contraception! I then have to start injections of buserelin on the 24th Aug.

Hope you all are doing ok. What drugs will you all be injecting yourselves with? Do you know your stim drug and doses?


----------



## catherino

missy123 i Wil be having suprecur 0.5ml or 5.5ml Cant remember. Then i Wil be stimming with gonal f but not sure what dose yet. I suppose that depends on how i react to the drugs. Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hello everyone, 

Hope everyone's had a nice, relaxing weekend.  Mine has been manic! MIL's cat had kittens Saturday night so was up late with her whilst cat was birthing! Was quite an experience, sadly 1 didn't make it but 3 out of 4 did!

diamond - How did your first day of DR go?  

catherino - Sprays going ok thanks, have found myself feeling unusually tired and boobs have started to feel sore no other symptoms so far.

Yolanda - Hope AF has made an appearance.

Wishing everyone else well!


----------



## Missy123

catherino suprecur is the same as buserelin just a different name i have to inject 0.3ml so yours is probably 0.5ml. I will then be injecting puregon or rather DH will be!
I can inject the buserelin but scared of the puregon pen!   I think i have done well though as i had a needle phobia before i did medicated IUI's, couldn't even look at a needle on the tv but it's not so bad once you do the first one. 4 days to go for you!   


Lolsie sorry you lost a kitten but hope the other 3 do well.    My cat had kittens on my 21st birthday but i missed the experience as i was at work and thought i was having a party but came home to mum being midwife and 5 little kittens. Best pressie ever up til now but i know what i want for my next birthday! (not that i haven't wished for it before!)

ydonocik any sign of AF yet?   
Hope, diamonds and mejulie40 how are you doing? Hope things are going well.


----------



## yola

Hi girls

Af arrived .... but feeling a bit rubbish today  .. emotional headache etc dont know if its just a bad day or the drugs... need to arrange blood test with clinic hopefully start stimm very soon.... will anyone be stimmimg same time as me i think ill start tomoz or weds depending when clinic can fit me in

Missy do you start stimms this wk .. how are you getting on with down reg

Catherino.... im doing 0.5 ml buserelin and then menopur high dose as my ovaries are knackered... 5.5ml  ha ha that would be a big scary syringe,,,

Diamonds.... excellent news re amh fsh ... makes things a lot easier... apparently i have a bend in my cervic which made the dummy run a bit sore not very nice so i feel for you... on actual day of transfer they have very experienced nurses do it and i found the whole experience a lot more comfortable so dont worry ... worst thing is you are dying for a pee during  hard to relax

Hope not long to go now  and you will be down regging... hope af arrives weds dont worry if a bit late mine was  4 days late

Loisie.... ahh kittens so cute are you keeping any ....

mejulie  hope you are getting on ok no sure where you are in your cycle

good luck to all


----------



## LolsieG

Missy123 -  Gosh you have done well if needles had that effect on you previously! 
 for that pressie too! Bday's April so if cycle goes to plan could be a busy month!

Yolanda - Glad af arrived - I wont be stimming for a couple of weeks yet, will be able to rely on you for advice!    Will be using the Gonal F Pens when I do. 
Sadly we wont be keeping any, I already have a 5 month old kitten, she's up to mischief most of the time and MIL says her one is enough!

Am still getting on ok with spray, got a busy couple of days ahead with work... 

Sending everyone   &   xxxxx


----------



## Hope1980

Evening Ladies,

catherino - I think side effects are started or my AF on it`s way now, because I feel like a walking hormonal time bomb,can blow up anytime lol   
They recommend while DR to drink 2 litre of water to avoid head-ache and 1 litre of milk to replace some calcium in your system. I wouldn`t worry hun, if the nurse said it`s fine, I`m sure you in safe hands.  

Missy123  - we will be stimming with Menopur, 4 amps from day1-3, and then 3 amps from day 4-12 if all the bloods and scans will be fine. I think DP will be injecting me, I would be too scared to do it.  Hope you well,    for that pressie too!   

diamonds18 - how are you? brilliant news re hospital visit     , it must ov been a long day for you, but it`s worth it, glad everything is happening as planned with DR, very happy for you   

ydonocik - glad AF arrived, I think it be mixture of both that you feel emotional, I`m on day6 downregging adn felt quite emotional sincethe weekend. We won`t be starting stimming for 3 more weeks yet, but at least you will be able to give us some advice.   

LolsieG - Glad you gettin on well with the sprays, have you noticed any side effects yet? i feel for you, I got busy weeks ahead with work, hopefully it will make the tome go quick whilst downregging.
I almost finished the book, if you will have time just PM your address and I will try to post it this week sometime.    

mejulie40 -how is DR treating you? hope you well   

AFM- our anniversary is tomorrow     , we just ordered a new washing machine as pressie, I think I`ve just been spoilt   

 

xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi Hope, Have messaged you my address! Thank you! Will look forwards to reading it! 
Only side effects have been sore boobs, tired and very moody   but AF due Thurs so could be a combination?! 
Happy Anniversary! Have a lovely day and enjoy your new washing machine!


----------



## diamonds18

Hi CBs,    

Mejulie40 - your a little ahead of me - hope DR is still going OK?   Are you finding you are getting more hormonal as the days are going on?  I am wondering what to expect as I go though the next few days! 

Missy123 - Great you've started your pills   - how long are you on them for - I think you said until 19 Aug?  My stimming drug will be Gonal F - same as Catherino - though I don't know what dose yet.  Waiting for the company to contact me to arrange delivery! 

Hope1980 - Happy Anniversary (how many years married??)   - I hope as well as the washing machine you are made a fuss of tomorrow!  Did you only have to have the one DR injection then? - sounds a great approach!

LolsieG -  Are you still on the sweeties every morning to get rid of that after taste?  If AF due this Thursday - are you due for a scan and to start stimming at that point?     

Catherino - only four days to go now!  

Yolanda - So glad AF here - great you are starting stimming so soon    Thanks for the reassurance about the Dummy Embryo Transfer - I must admit I have been slightly worrying about it - so good to know you found it much better when it came to real thing!!

AFM - Day 1 of DR was a bit of the bolt to the system - nausea, dizziness and heart pounding, but day 2 today has settled thank goodness!  Have a chart up on the kitchen wall ticking off each pill - 2 a day for 15 days........paranoid about forgetting (though pretty convinced that wont happen! - and DH is reminding me every 10 mins before it is due!!).  Got a very manic couple of weeks at work so hoping that will keep my mind off how I am feeling!  I am really pleased to have started DR, but it all feels so very slow doesn't it? - I want to press the fast forward button! 

Off to bed now - feeling more tired that normal (is that normal on DR?)

Hope you all have a great week   xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

ydonocik i wish i did start stimms this week but it won't be until 24th August if my first scan is ok. Hope that headcahe stays away and you get that call from the clinic to fit you in so you can start stimming.   

Lolsie try not to work too hard but at least it may take your mind of waiting to stim! 

Hope Happy anniversary  and hope you enjoy your new washing machine. Hope DH will use it too as mine never does! but he does do the hoovering as i hate it so fair swap!

diamonds i would forget to take my pill if DH hadn't set the alarm on his phone! Different with the injections before i never forgot those! Can we all press the fast forward button!

  to you all and pray we are all stimming soon. If ok can i start a list where we are all at later when i have more time. We did it in IUI and it worked really well.


----------



## LolsieG

diamonds18 - Sorry to hear you had a few side effects on day one, mine have been coming slowly - tiredness was the first!  Have moved to fruit juice instead of sweets!    
I started DR on day 20 so AF due this Thursday, wont have BL scan until the 11th Aug then hopefully start stimming on the 12th according to my schedule.

Missy123 - a busy week is a good one, otherwise my mind wanders and the week feels like it takes months to end! Sounds like a good idea, happy for you to add me to the list! 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## BECKY7

Hi missy123  I notice your doing the same treatment as me as I DR on the 22nd with the pill of marvlon  then injection on day 2nd of my next cycle hopefully on the 16th august with burresline then menopur  I was wonder are you on the pill for a month or 3 week  feel awful  headache  bloated  tired  and feeling sick even though I drink 2 litre of water  so am not sure if it the pill making me feel like that or the baby aspirin 

Becky7 xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.  

Dr is now sending me crazy   emotions all over the place & so tearful today, but no headaches.
Due to rtn for bl scan on mon & fingers crossed start injections. 

Diamonds - how is the dr going, are you feeling better after your food poisoning?
What a nitemare that must have been.

Lolsieg - how are your emotions with dr, any side effects? When is your next scan/apt.

Hope - happy aniversary, hope that washing machine isn't your only pressie. Are you still very hormonal?

Missy - how is your first try going with the pills?

Yolanda - glad your af arrived

catherino - not long till you start your journey

ydonocik - best of luck with your 2nd try at ivf & glad your Af has arrived

hope I've not missed anyone out.

Love, big hugs & fairy dust to you all xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - great idea about the list of where we are all at - I find I keep re-reading the thread to try to keep all of our dates in mind!

Lolsie - We may be going for our baseline scans the same day and starting stimming the same day! - as my dates are 11/12th August too - though depends when AF comes that week!

Mejulie - not long to go for you on DR! - I bet you can't wait for monday to come! I'm feeling very very tired (can hardly get up in the morning which is unusual for me - but no hormonal outbursts yet (at least none that I recognise!!) 

Healthcare at Home contacted me today to arrange the delivery of my stimming drugs - they are being delivered next Thursday (4th) - can't believe I am even excited about that!  (wasnt excited about price tag and seeing bank balance going down!!) 

Hope everyone else OK!??


----------



## catherino

hey everyone, sorry for not doing personals I'm on my phone and its harder. Love reading how you all getting on. Not looking forward to she side affects! I dropped something at work 2day and nearly cried! Lol when i go on Thurs it Wil be day 22 for me do you think the nurse Wil give me 1st injection then or wait til Fri? Few people hav said the nurse did the 1st one! Only 2 more sleeps! Missy123 a list is a good idea dont come on everyday so would be really helpful. Xx


----------



## Hope1980

LolsieG - thank you, I did receive your mail, will possibly post it on Thursday, hope you well.  
I`m struggling with sleep at the moment, because the amount of water what I`m drinking keeps me busy to go to the loo all night.   

diamond18 - thank you,  it is our 3rd anniversary, but we not married yet. Luckily I only had 1 injection for DR. Glad that Day2 was better, good idea to have a chart.   

Missy123 - thank you,  I think the washing machine will be only mine again,lol.I don`t mind it as long as I don`t have to touch the lawnmower   
Excellent idea about the list, it will help us to keep up to date with all the dates.

mejulie40 - thank you,  AF is due tomorrow, so I`m hoping that the hormonal bit will fade away, glad you haven`t got headaches either, fingers crossed for Monday   

catherino - I had mine given by the nurse, but I only had to have that one for DR. I`m not sure if they will do the same in your hospital. Fingers crossed for you.  

AFM -Knowing that we got each other with my partner is the biggest anniversary present ever.   

Night Night xxx


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie40 - my emotions have been all over the place   &   next scan is 11th Aug.  Should start stimming day after.  Good luck for Monday!  

diamonds18 - would be great if we do... can support each other! 

catherino - Good luck for Thursday!  

Hope - no rush, look forwards to receiving it! Other the the frequent toilet trips are you having any other side effects?

Hope everyone else is well   &   xxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming next scan Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 1st Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug
Missy 21th July 24th Aug
Ydoncik 14th July ?
diamonds 24th July 11th Aug
Catherino 29th July

Feel free to cut and paste or add yourself or give me a shout if you want to be added and don't know how.  Hope i have got it all correct.

Becky i am on the pill until 19th Aug (30 days) i haven't had any side effects and i'm not taking baby aspirin as don't know whether to.
Hope things get better soon. 

Catherino good luck for tomorrow.

Just waiting for my drugs to be delivered they said by 12.30 

 to you all xx


----------



## Hope1980

Missy123 - brilliant, it so easy to see all the dates, perfect.
I was so excited too when I was waiting for my delivery, it felt like it`s Christmas.   

LolsieG - I have got mood swings  , but as long as it will stay like that I`m not complaining, because it`s not too bad overall and the swings they only last a couple of minutes lol   

becky7 - welcome to the thread   

AFM - AF arrived today, exactly on the day when it should. I`m    that it will be the last one for long   .  

Would anybody know if working night shift is ok once I will be stimming or would it interfere with the hormones etc.? I have got some spare hours to take off, I would be due in on night shifts in the middle of stimming.

Love to you all  

xx


----------



## Missy123

Hope - I felt fine whilst stimming for IUI but everyone is different and it will be alot higher dose this time so hoping i don't get hormonal!
Glad AF arrived for you on time, so what happens now? When are you starting stimming?
There are still a few blanks on the list but we will get up to date soon. Glad you think it will help.   

Becky feel free to add yourself if you want to join us    Or i can add you later if you wish. x

Drugs in the fridge    Just going out to enjoy the sunshine, have a nice day ladies.


----------



## yola

Down regging from          first scans      stimming      next scan      Egg collection      Egg transfer

mejulie40  19th July          1st Aug                
Hope        20th July        16th Aug
Lolsie      20th July        11th Aug
Missy      21th July        24th Aug
Ydoncik    13th July ?      ? BT 25 july        26 july        31st july        8th aug  
diamonds  24th July        11th Aug
Catherino  29th July


----------



## mejulie40

Hiya ladies,

Well its day 9 of dr for me & so far its going ok, still feeling very emotional had a good cry yesterday watching stupid movie   also feeling more tired than usual but still smiling   

Taken day off & having a good old clear out at home, Dh sorting out the garden. just nice spending time together but not under each others feet, if you know what i mean. 

Getting a bit worried about scan on monday, Waited sooooo long to get to this stage & just want it work sooooo much.   

We have told close friends & family about our treatment & how each stage works, they try to understand & have been fantastic but its difficult to explain exactly how its affecting you unless you've been through this.

Oh well better get on with the cleaning etc, hope you are all having a lovely day.

Lots luv & hugs with a sprinkle of baby dust on you all xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi Becky! Welcome!  

MeJulie - Hope all goes well for you on Monday   - I hear ya with the  , I feel sorry for DH, I cried whilst eating dinner watching the local news a couple of evenings back!  

Hope1980 - My AF Due Tomorrow, am   last one for a long time for the both of us!  

Missy123 - List looks great! Much easier to keep track    Glad your drugs arrived ok... mine have been in fridge a while as had delivered all at once, must say it ive never been so keen to start prodding myself with a needle! 

ydonocik - How was first day of stimming?

 &   to all xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Missy123  could you add me on pls whenever you can as I can seem to figure out  Pill 22nd  baseline ?

Becky7 xx


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans  stimming next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40  19th July 1st Aug 
Hope  20th July 16th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept 5th sept
Ydoncik  13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26 july 31st july 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 11th Aug
Catherino 29th July
becky  22nd july ?16th Aug

Just updating for becky


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  hope you all are doing well.

Finally I got the date for saline scan wash on Monday   Has anyone done that and I want to know whether it hurt or uncomfortable .

Becky7 xx


----------



## LolsieG

Becky - I haven't had that so can offer any advice i'm afraid - hope it all goes ok and isn't too uncomfortable!


----------



## yola

hi guys

Becky ... whats a saline scan not come across that one

missy ... How come you are down reg for so long

Im confused everyone  ... both cycles i down reg from day 21... then when period comes day 28-34 start stimming 12 days.. All they do to check ive down regg is a blood test but i notice you all have scans ?? what are the scans for...

Losie stimmming okay lots of bottles this time bit time consuming

Anyway im stimming away will have first scan on sunday .. .hopefully see some eggs growing


----------



## LolsieG

ydonocik - I stared DR on day 20 and AF due now (not arrived, clinic said it might/might not) Base Line scan on 11th Aug and will stimm from day after.  
As far as im aware the BL scan is just to make sure the DR has done its job, just instead of a blood test i suppose.  Glad its going ok so far - good luck for sunday!  

I have been surprised how everyone's tx is so different   the different clinics have a lot of different variations - meds and time-scale! 
As long as we all end up with the same result I don't mind!  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend ahead!


----------



## yola

hi losie


Thanks for explaining....  you must be right scan and b/t must be for same thing ...  all going well you will start stimming when i have embryos popped back in if i get that far fingers crossed ... 

Have a good weekend   
yolanda


----------



## Missy123

becky i have never heard of a saline scan wash but wishing you all the best.    I have had lots of different things from an internal scan to the dye test for your tubes etc and none have hurt up to now but i bet i change my mind on EC! 

ydonocik i don't know why as never had it before, just got to take the pill for 30 days then buserelin and scan on 24th August and then start stimming if they are happy.
I have had 4 medicated IUI's still with buserelin and puregon but no pill. 
Good luck for sunday    hope they are growing nicely!

Lolsie i hope we all end up with the same result too even though we are all doing something different to get there!    

The weather has been fantastic here too hot to do anything, just need a pool and an ice cold beer and i could pretend i'm on holiday (i'm allowed to dream)
Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone!

I am soooo pleased it is Friday - I have been feeling more and more tired the further into DR I go...so the weekend couldn't have come at a better time.  I am so with you all on the emotional outbursts now as well - find my eyes welling up with tears over the stupidest things!

Mejulie - Wishing you all the luck for Monday's scan   

Missy 123 - thanks so much for the chart - really helpful!   I will add in my rough dates for the rest of the cycle and resend - how are you doing on your pill?

Hope 1980 - Great that AF arrived on time and you have started stimming.  You asked about night shifts - I think the main thing is that you take the drugs regularly and you rest when your body needs it!  (easier said than done when trying to work though isnt it!)  

LolsieG - Did AF arrive yet for you?  Hope so!!    How are you doing generally?

Catherino - Did you have your first injection? - how are you feeling after it?  

Yolanda - Good luck with your first scan on Sunday - hope it goes well!   

Becky 7 - welcome to the group!  I havent heard of a saline wash either - but I hope it goes well for you on Monday. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and enjoy the sunshine!

lots of love and hugs (and plenty of baby dust) xxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Down regging from            first scans      stimming      next scan      next scan      Egg collection    Egg transfer

mejulie40  19th July          1st Aug                
Hope        20th July          16th Aug
Lolsie        20th July          11th Aug
Missy        21th July          24th Aug          24th Aug    30th Aug        2nd Sept          5th sept
Ydoncik    13th July ?    ? BT 25 july        26 july        31st july                                8th aug  
diamonds  24th July          11th Aug        ?12th Aug                                                  ?23rd Aug
Catherino  29th July
becky      22nd july          ?16th Aug


----------



## Missy123

diamonds time is really dragging i had 30 pills to take and still have 20 left well 19 after todays!    Not that i'm counting or anything.
I'll be ok once i start jabbing myself it will go quicker.    (i hope)
It's no surprising we feel emotional or even hormotional on this journey but we have each other and knowing we are all going through this together is a great comfort.   
(not that i don't wish we weren't!)   

Hope you are all doing ok and we all get to the next stage real soon. xx


----------



## catherino

Hey everyone, been really busy since thurs!!

I have officially started DR!! YAY I had my 1st injection 9.30pm 28th jul. was suprised how easy it was and didin't hurt. a little sting when it first goes in! Was very tired yesterday guess the drugs are kicking in!!

Missy123- please could you add my dates dr started 28th jul. 1st scan roughly 10th aug, so stimming from then if af on time. 2nd scan 16th, 3rd 19th aug, EC around 24th aug!!
How are you doing on the pill? it will go quick now counting down the days til stimming! 

Hope1980- Great news that AF showed up on time, hope mine will be the same! Usually very regular but when i need it to be it will prob mess me around! Its mad all these yrs of not wanting to get it and now i cant wait!!

Ydonocik- Hows your stimming going? hope scan goes well

Mejulie40- Hope your emotions are better, not looking forward to that part, good luck with your scan 2moro!

Diamonds18- Was suprised how well i'm doing with my jabs! DH was going to do them but during practice he was too shaky! lol I have been very tired tho.

Hope you all had a lovely weekend, mine has been good but very busy

xxxx


----------



## Hope1980

​ Down regging from first scans stimming next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 1st Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26 july 31st july 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 11th Aug ?12th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 29th July
becky 22nd july ?16th Aug

​ ​ Hope everybody is having a lovely weekend!​ ​ *mejulie40* - Good luck for tomorrow    , hope emotional bit will improve once we start stimming ​ ​ ​ ​ *catherino* - Great news **, glad your first injection was fine, you are once step closer aswell, hope the side effects will stay away ​ ​ ​ *LolsieG *- How are you?  Did AF arrive for you? **​ ​ ​ *ydonocik* - Good luck for scan today,    , hopefully you will see some eggs growing ​ ​ ​ *diamonds18* - hope you well and having a relaxing weekend  , I decided to take that 4 night shift off in mid Aug, at least I don`t have to worry about work and I can just rest **​ ​ ​ ​ *Missy123* - I know how you feel *,* I got a countdown application on my phone and I keep checking it every day to see how many days left until the next step, It feels like the time has stopped.​ It`s lovely to know that we got each other to support in this very difficult and emotional time. ​ ​ ​ ​ *Becky7* - good luck for tomorrow  , I haven`t heard much about the saline scan, the only thing what I can think of is that the saline means a salt based solution  , hope it will be fine ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *AFM* - I officially had my first headache on Thursday afternoon, feel very tired recently, I still got 5 more night shifts left to do  , DP on day shift so I won`t see much of him for the next couple of days ​ ​ Love to you all xx ​


----------



## mejulie40

Hi everyone,

hope you are all enjoying the lovely sunshine. 

Feeling quite strange & emotional today plus my boobs are as heavy as melons. Anyone else had this? 

Have my bl scan in morn & Feeling both nervous & excited about it.

Will let you know how I get on, fingers crossed I can start stims.

Enjoy the rest of the wkend.

Luv, hugs & tons of baby dust to us all XXXXXXX


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all!

Hope everyone's enjoying the gorgeous weather today! 
Have been preoccupied this weekend with one thing and another - all nice things thankfully! 
Loving the sunshine today - getting lots of vit D! 

Hope1980 - Thank you for asking - AF arrived Friday. Hope your headaches ease, I had my first hot flush last night, wasn't very pleasant - other then that my side effects have levelled out. Hubby thinks my mood swings are still very active 

mejulie40 - I had very heavy boobs end of last week, I have a large bust anyway but they felt extremely firm and heavy, since AF started on Friday they don't feel as heavy but are very sore. Good luck for the morning... hope all goes well! 

ydonocik - How did your scan go? 

Missy123 - Am also hoping the time flys - counting down the days to BL scan on the 11th!

catherino - Congrats on starting DR! Glad your ok with the injections - get plenty of rest when you feel you need it - i have found myself taking a bit of a sit down and switching off mid afternoon.

Its AUGUST tomorrow!!! Finally in the month where the bulk of things happen - 

 &


----------



## yola

hi guys

scan went ok i think said he could see 10 follies   but all on small side  so going to up my dose 6 menopurs tonight .... I dont mind the more the better... My consult did say water is soooooo important  so get drinking girls ... 2 litres a day  

sorry to tell you girls but if your anything like mine down reg is going to make you feel knackered .... when you hit baseline you will know it .... 

Mejulie  i hope you have down regged and can start stimming tomoz will you be on menopur  ?  in the two wk wait my boobs went like that but not when stimming.

Losie .. now you  have had af  does that mean you have down regged seems like you have to wait a while before stimming ??

Looking at the dates everyone is down regging  yeehaaa we are all officially on are way  .......      


Good luck everyone.... my next scan is thurs. I am now doing 3 injections a night 1 for down reg 2 for stimms ...  Has anyone book time off wk after embryo transfer would be interested to know what your plans are ...

Yolanda


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies, I'm a bit late, but can I join this thread?? MeJulie40 - thanks for the invite.

I had a zoladex injection 6th July instead of the nasal spray. I have been emotionless for nearly a month, it's been quite strange. I collect my injections from the clinic tomorrow. EC w/c 15th Aug.

Very excited as we have been waiting 2 years to even start the process as our PCT wouldn't fund until I was 30, even thought there is absolutely no chance of natural conception. I'm nervous though, it's quite daunting. I'm not sure if I'm having IVF or ICSI, but think it's probably the latter.

I'm at Bath clinic. They are very positive but I know they have had lots of overstimmulation so I am quite worried.

I've scanned through the posts on the thread and think my dates are much the same as you guys??

Wishing you all all the luck in the world    and sending lots of babydust 

XX


----------



## catherino

ydonocik glad your scan went well. I am drinking 2litres but not easy some days. I am going to be off from et as my job involves alot of physical work. I wouldn't be able to relax if i went in. My dh is off which is nice so can spend some time together taking both our minds off it! Hevan81 welcome to the thread. I know only too well how frustrating the waiting is. Its been 3.5yrs since we started having tests! Cant believe we are finally on our journey Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Hevan18 - welcome to the thread   great that you collect your injecctions tomorrow - so presumably that means the start of stimming for you?

Becky7 - Good luck with the saline wash tomorrow  

Yolanda - So glad the first scan went well with 10 follicles already!   Not sure how many they would expect/hope to see at the first scan?  I am also trying to drink 2 litres of water a day - but struggle to drink that much!

Catherino - brilliant that you have started DR and that the injection was ok.   I dont blame you for taking time after ET off as your job is physical.  I am planning to take 2-3 days off - though a bit worried about what I am going to tell work as I havent told anyone about this.

LolsieG - I am so with you with the heavy boobs and mood swings!  When do you start stimming?  

Hope 1980 - sorry to hear you have had the side effect of the headaches - hope it has settled down?  

Missy123 - It is so good to have each other - as although the time is dragging at least we all know what each other is going through and can share and support each other - so you must be down to 18 pills to go now.....? 

MeJulie40 -  Hope you have had a good weekend and emotions settled down?  I keep having odd outbursts   and my eyes keep welling up!  Good luck with your scan tomorrow  

AFM - I have had a quiet weekend enjoying the gorgeous weather.  Still feeling shattered, but as I wasnt working I actually tried to do some exercise over the weekend - and I think it has made me fel a little bit better overall.  I am now on pill 16 out of 30 - so over the hill and heading towards stimming at last!!  

Good luck to you all over the next few days and look forward to your next updates,

love and hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from  first scans stimming next scan next scan  Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 1st Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 11th Aug ?12th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july ?16th Aug 
Hevan 6th July 16th Aug

Welcome Hevan and well done Catherino on your first injection, we are all officially underway and we have a busy month ahead together.
Good luck Becky with your saline wash today and Mejulie with your scan, Ydoncik well done on the follicles they sound great!
It will be all go now this month and most of you will be having EC by the end of the month  with me last the beginning of sept  
Thinking of you all and keep drinking the water! xx


----------



## LolsieG

Good morning all, its August!  This is the month all our dreams come true!    

Hello Hevan! Welcome!   I completely get the excitement, we had a 4 year wait from start of TTC and it feels so good to finally be on our way!   Good luck! Look forwards to getting to know you!

mejulie - Hope your scan went well this morning  

diamonds - Glad you've had a nice weekend, I've been contemplating getting on the wii fit for a bit, just to give myself some energy... think maybe this afternoon I will give it a go!
Stimming starts on the 12th!  Glad your half way! It feels like the DR takes forever!  

catherino - Hope its going ok so far!  

ydonocik - Glad your scan went well... good luck for Thursday!    I start stimming on the 12th.  It means 3/4 weeks of DR nasal spray.  
I work from home and DH has lots of holiday left at work so he will be off on and off throughout, am hoping he will be a nice distraction!

Becky - How did it go? Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable!  

Missy -  You may be last but certainly not least   Can't work out how to add to your lovely list - stimming 12th Aug, next scan is 17th then 19th, EC 26th!

Hope I havent missed anyone out!   ~&   xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi everyone,

Had scan but not dr with nasal spray, have to try injections of buserelin for another 2wks aaarrrggghh this is so frustrating!!  

Missy- how's it all going for you? Could you chg my 1st scan date to 15/08 as restarting treatment thank youxx

hevan81 - welcome to the thread. we waited so long for this too & still can't believe it's started even if I have to restart again 

becky17 - how was the saline wash today, hope you are feeling ok.

Hope - how's it going for you, still got the headaches?

Ydonocik - fantastic news 10 follies, fingers crossed for you. I'm drinking so much water now I think I may have an addiction ha ha.

Catherino- yay! Glad ur af has arrived 

lolsieg - how are you, hope all is going well for you?

Diamonds18 - just loving this weather, taking my blues away. Great you are over half way with your stims & well done with the exercise I've been too tired to try.


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies, can I join you?

Just a quickie about me. Found out I have low AMH levels in March this year, totally devastated, not what you expect at 32  was advised to move on to IVF as as poss really, because my ovarian reserve could plunge down very quickly, if I was unlucky, and with IVF my chances to conceive are significantly higher than au naturel of course.Decided to go with Lister and started d/r with nasal spray on the 27th of July.

Mejulie40- sorry to hear that spray didn't work for d/r , I'm a bit worried myself, because I haven't been feeling any different at all since I started d/r, no side effects, no nothing. Time will tell I guess, should get my AF tomorrow, but I think I'm gonna be late, don't have any AF symptoms.

Looking forward to get to know you all and best of luck to everyone



Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi lola33,

Welcome to our group. I had mixed emotions, tiredness & sore (.)(.) using the spray but Reading other threads some people get no symptoms at all but it's still worked for them. Do not worry I'm sure it will work for you, just make sure you are drinking lots of water as this helps drugs get in your system.

Outcome today Very frustrating for me & dh but no point trying until my body is ready and want to get it right 1st 
try, so I guess we just have to hang on in there & wait for my body to respond.

Lots of luv & tons of baby dust on us all xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi girls  hope you all had great day with those weather as got to make the most of it.

Just got back from my clinic and had saline wash she said everything is beautiful  and I couldn't feel anything  and I can not believe I was losing my sleep over it  and am shattered with headache  so gonna have a quick nap before dinner  sorry as it be long hot day

Becky7 xx


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 11th Aug ?12th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july ?16th Aug 
Hevan 6th July 16th Aug 
Lola 27th July 

Becky glad it went ok and you worried over nothing  Hope you have a nice nap.
mejulie40 sorry you have to start over but like you say it's better to get it right. Hope the injections do the trick. 

Lola welcome and you will find great support here.

All updated ladies


----------



## lola33

Hi Becky

Good to hear that you scan went great and was painless  I noticed in your signature that you will have Intralipids this cycle, its very possible that I will need it too, have very high cd19+cd5+ and cd56 cells, so I guess Intralipids will be the way to go? Will discuss this with my cons this week. Do you know how many days before ET you should have the Intralipids administered ?

Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi lola33  I was told to start intralipid 5 day before EC or ET  and if get pregnant every 4 week  and I got it cheap from  the Internet  10 bag for €100 and a lady who is a indepentent midwife will do the drip for £100  cheaper then anywhere else  
Becky7 x


----------



## lola33

Becky- thank you so much for the info  I will definitely be asking for details later on 

Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Lola  your welcome  if you go to home and look in immune you can see what agate had written down for everything you need to know etc  how much you needed etc ok
Becky x


----------



## diamonds18

Hi cycle buddies,

Lola22 - hi and welcome to our buddy group   - I hope you find this a support - I know I really have.  It is so hard when you find out everything not as it should be isn't it - but you are on the right path now and we are all here for you  

Hevan81 - did you collect your drugs - have you started stimming?  

Missy123 - I have managed 2 litres of water today but I think that has only because its been so hot! (do you need to drink more on those days do you think!!!) - not sure I can manage much more - feel like I am constantly visiting the loo as it is!!  

MeJulie40 - sorry to hear you have to do 2 weeks of injections - hang in there - I know it must be really hard but you are right that it is better they get your body to the right starting place  

LolsieG - so how did the wii fit go?  

Becky7 - fantastic that the saline wash went well   - what is next for you? 

Yolanda, Catherino and Hope1980 - hope you are all ok?  

AFM, have started 'positive affirmations' each day now - husband thinks I am going slightly mad - but PMA seems to be important in this process and I keep finding myself drifting from total excitement to 'what if it doesn't work' - so I now have my daily positive mantra for when that happens!  My main worry at the moment is about the amount of time I need to take out of work over the next few weeks, and how I am going to cover it up.....I know this is my number one priority so I will take the time out - but not knowing the dates until AF arrives next week some time makes planning a bit difficult.  I am very envious of Lolsie G working from home during this time.  Are any of you working during the next few weeks - if so how are you handling it at work?    

Lots of luck and baby dust to all


----------



## Missy123

diamonds it is really hard to drink 2 litres of water a day so well done to you, i am more of a tea drinker and have switched to decaff but still trying to stop and drink water instead but i can't stop my morning cuppa! Surely one cup is ok.   
It is hard to fit tx around our busy lives and not knowing when we might have an unexpected visit to the clinic but all we can do is hope we can fit it all in and tell as little porkies as we can and    that people don't ask too many questions. 
Whilst i was doing IUI people must have thought i was really unhealthy as i had every illness going as an excuse not to do things or to make appointments and a bad back is a great excuse not to be lifting! 
Is there not anyone at work you can tell as i'm sure you are allowed leave to cover IVF? Can you not say if you don't want them to know that you have gyno issues! 
Hope you don't get too many pimples on your tongue!   

Hope it's all going well girls.


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies  

Diamonds - I do think too that PMA is really important, not just during the fertility tx, but when it comes to all medical tx in genral, so good for you to keeping up with your affirmations  regarding work issues, I'm really lucky because, I took this year off work, wanted to do a course at college, it was before I found out about my fertility issues, so it does make my lifea little bit easier. But my employer is quite understanding, so shouldn't be a problem anyway. I live in London now, but am from Sweden originally and work there, so you are always allowed to take time off for medical tx, it surely must be similar here, although you can always feel your employer not being to happy about time off, I can imagine, and that can be stressful on it's own. Really hope that your employer is understanding and supportive  

Missy- I'm a tea lover too  never liked coffee,  like my cuppa in the morning and sometimes in the evening too. I completely forgot that you are not suppose to have any caffein  must admit that I never thought that it was any caffein in the tea and it was safe, guess I need to switch ti de- caff then....

Have a lovely day everyone

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Good Morning!

Hello lola! Welcome to our group!  

Diamonds - I'm with you on the PMA! The mind can do funny things and its so important to be positive!
I bought the Zita West relaxation CD.  Am yet to try it, was thinking of starting it when I start stimming there's a pre and a post transfer bit on there as well as a bit for the 2ww.
Well done on the 2 litres! I usually manage around 1.5, i've changed my cuppa to hot water with lemon in which is quite nice.  As for the wii I did do 30 mins on there yesterday  felt good, didn't get the sudden whoosh of energy i was hoping for but will keep at it!
I took this job knowing that we would be having treatment this year and I wanted to make sure I could relax as much as poss.

mejulie - Sorry you've been delayed, it must be very frustrating but on the plus side they have all these other options avaliable so you can have the max chance of it working  

Hope1980 - How are you finding DR so far?

Becky - Glad to hear it was ok and that everything is fine!  

AFM - We visited DH friends 3 day old buba yesterday, we popped in for half our and got to have a little cuddle!  She was scrumptious - it re-affirmed for me why we are going through all of this!  
I have been feeling ok in myself atm too & enjoying the gorgeous weather! 

Hope everyone else is well!   &


----------



## mejulie40

Thanks for all your support ladies.

I had taken 2wks hols for the start of stims but now have to start dr again so it's kind of messed up my plans. 
work in very busy, stressful environment & on my feet all day so it's gonna be fun next few wks but I will ask doc to sign me off if it gets too much.

Dh is the one that will have probs as his big bods not very understanding about it all.

Prob is I alwAys feel guilty when I take time out & that can stress me out more!

AnywAy I still have this wk off so I'm going to sit in the garden all day 

lots luv,hugs & babydust XXXXXXX



Lots luv,hugs & baby dust XXXXXXX


----------



## lola33

Mejulie40 - I know exactly what you mean about feeling guilty about taking time off work. I would rather come in if I was sick, because I would probably feel more sick with worry if I stayed home  but it is not always a good attitude I think, sometimes we have to allow ourselves to slow down a little bit, especially when it come to fertility tx and don't feel guilty about it  Enjoy your garden  

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Lola33 - I know you are right & I have to put myself 1st for once but I find it so hard letting go of my work duties, it's crazy really cos it's so important this all works or we may never have the children we long for.

I need to remind myself why we are having this treatment & just let go or I could miss my only chance.


----------



## BECKY7

Yes girls as I have stop working too as I find everything so stressful and life is flying by so having a family for me is so important then work as I can alway go back to work later once I had a baby as baby is not gonna wait for you eh  if you know what I mean

Got another 10 day on the pills then start DR and Stimming together for 12 day then EC should be 26th august and ET 29th august  so only 3 half week to go for me yepee
Becky7 xx


----------



## LolsieG

Becky - we appear to be on exactly the same schedule as our dates are the same - here's hoping this is our time!   

mejulie - concentrate on you and everything else will fall into place!


----------



## yola

hiya

mejulie ... so sorry what a nightmare esp as you booked off wk. Dont worry you will get there.

Lola...... I have high amh as well and am also at the lister although go to a satelite clinic for all my scans ...  I havnt been recommended intralipids , i had never heard of them untill i read your thread. I will ask my consultant about it on thurs when i see him..

missie and losie .... Ive been drinking tea all the way through whoops , ive even had odd glass of wine .... i did ask my consult and he said it was fine just dont drink a bottle of champers a night ha ha as if i could afford it. To be honest other than to drink lots of water ive never been given any diet advice by consultant ... Ive heard brazil nuts are a good thing to eat so bought some of them yesterday.. Any input from you  guys would be good although it might be a bit late for me now...

Taking time off is a nightmare as things can change  throughout the cycle. It really depends on the individual i think some people prefer to wk it takes your mind off it so you wont over analyse every twinge  or  looking up preg symptoms on internet driving yourself nuts. 

Diamonds .. thank you for reminding me to be positive... Because ive had a failed ivf  and failed clomid cycles i feel a bit doom and gloom... I promise to start thinking positively !!!!! 

Ive been doing accupunture also a hot water bottle at night on tummy  dont know if this helps any tips 

yolanda


----------



## sunshine83

Hi ladies of aug/sept  
Please could I join this thread started dr on 27th July, baseline due 15th aug, ec planned at mo for 30th aug. Me & dh are having icsi due to poor swimmers. So far no symptoms on dr other than sweating a bit more gross! Due on tomorrow and have a few pains. Does it matter if u don't have a af? Anyways so much to read and catch up on, sending lots of pretty baby dust your way, glad I found u all xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your advice and experiences of how you are managing work    I think I am going to have to go with the 'porkies' suggested by Missy123.....  My boss is relatively new and I don’t know him that well yet so not ready to share this with him, and also I think attitudes change towards you once you admit you are trying for a baby (or certainly they will where I work)......so although I probably would be allowed leave I want to keep it to myself if I can.  

Like MeJulie40 and Lola - I work in a really stressful environment too and I am exactly the same with the guilt and this ‘need’ to be at work, I hate taking time out – but as Becky7 said – if we don’t focus now we may miss our chance – and I can guarantee we wont look back in years to come and wish we worked more!   

LolsieG - I am going to go on line and get the Zita West CD too - I need all the help I can get with relaxation!  Well done on the Wii - every little helps I reckon.  I went for a short swim tonight (wont be doing it again in hurry though as boobies have grown so much the costume didnt fit properly   -so will have to go shopping! - and anyway once hit stimming will be giving all up to rest body completely!!)  Seeing a new buba is always amasing isnt it - heart wrenching because it reminds you the journey you are on - but as you say reminds you just how much you want this, and why it is so important to us!!  Lets hope that is you and all of us in 10 months time!!!!           

Missie and Lolsie - I am also a tea freak - switched to caffeine free a few months ago and have gradually got used to the taste.  (though also started drinking decaf coffee as found I liked the taste more)  Lemon in hot water is lovely first thing in the morning I agree!  Someone told me there is loads of caffeine in chocolate too - and I am a bit of a chocoholic - so maybe I need to cut that back too??!!  

Becky 7 - it is amasing how different all of our treatments are but then we seem to all come in with similar EC/ET dates!! Hope you are finding the pills OK?  

Sunshine83 - welcome aboard!   I know I have been told I have to have AF before start stimming - but I dont know if that is the same for everyone!

Yolanda - I know it is so hard to stay positive but I do believe it helps - this is a new cycle and new hope!    I have heard a hot water bottle is good too - and also to get your lining to the right thickness pineapple and brazil nuts, and lots of protein during stimming important or development of eggs..... 

Hope everyone else is doing OK?

Love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lola33

Evening ladies,

Ydonosik- I don't think you need to worry about Intralipids, I will possible need that because my immune test results came with very elevated NK cells, so if you don't have that problem, there is no need for Intralipids   regarding the diet, I guess it very personal whatever you believe. I don't think that a glass of wine would gepardise things and dont think diet will make or brake your tx, but I will try increase my protein intake when I start stimming, I guess in our position we have to try anything. I happen to love brazil nuts  isn't that convenient  

Sunshine- welcome to the thread, I'm new here too. I started d/r on the 27th as well, just got my AF, so will be going for baseline scan later this week. It seems that everybody else are d/r for much longer than me, I wonder why it is.....

Hello to everybody else here

Xx


----------



## yola

hi Lola

My consult thinks i may have immune issues too ... Although i have had no official tests he is still treating me with steroids and blood thinner so was wondering why he had not mentioned intralipids... Anyway no worries..  Great news on loving brazils... You better getting stocking up on chicken and cheese  ...
Ps i only down regged for 10 days 

xx


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 11th Aug ?12th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july ?16th Aug 
Hevan 6th July  16th Aug 
Lola 27th July 
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug

Just adding sunshine, welcome to this thread.


----------



## Sharry

Morning ladies

Just want to remind you that you are all welcome to join in the main cycle buddies thread for August/September http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265729

I also need to make you aware that at the end of September once everybody has tested all the posts are merged back into one, leaving the main cycle buddies thread open for aslong as anybody want to chat.

If you need any help, just shout 

Sharry xx


----------



## Missy123

Thanks Sharry i know you have made us more than welcome but i find the main posts abit busy so hard to keep up with everyone, 10 or so i can handle but had a quick look today and the posts are more like essays! 
I can't speak for the other ladies but i'm staying put, hope you don't mind.


----------



## lola33

Hi Sharry,

Thanks for the invite, but I have to agree with Missy, I find the main threads very hard to keep up with, so I will stay with the lovely ladies here  

Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi sherry  I have to agreed with lola33 and missy  sorry  and missy i will start stimming on the 14th and my 1st scan is 22nd and EC should be 26th and ET should be 29th  thank you
Becky7xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Your thread is actually busier than the main thread    but no problems in staying here, just wanted to warn you than all the threads get merged at the end and the main cycle buddy thread is the only thread that remains open beyond everybodies test date.

Happy Chatting 

Sharry xx


----------



## LolsieG

Afternoon all!

How are you all today?  

Hi sunshine - welcome!

A week tomorrow until our BL scan!   DR so far has gone quite quickly although feel this next week may drag a little!

xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for making me welcome. Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I've been trying to keep up with how everyone is doing.

AFM, I collected my injections, Gonal F, yesterday (not Monday as I put before) and did the first one today. I was surprised at how easy it was, but was not overjoyed at the size of the needle!! I have my scan on 12th Aug. I'm on 75iu. They anticipate EC 17-19th Aug as I'm on a low dosage to prevent hyperstimulation. 

For those talking about the 2l water, my nurse said if it's water with squash it's still fine. I also notice someone saying they already have 10 follicles. Apparently they like to have up to 20 for EC but if they are there early they may do EC early.

Sorry, I will take the time to learn everyones names and status, have my 7yr old niece staying at the moment so me time is limited.

     and babydust for everyone XX


----------



## yola

Hi girls


Hevan ...10 follies was me but they were all a bit small . i have high fsh low amh so would never get 20 follies. If i get 10 it will be a miracle... last time i got 6 which was considered good for me ... Praying tomorrows scan will go well and they have grown.  In comparison im on 6 bottles of 75 iu  ...... ha ha not risk of over stimulation as my ovaries are knackered at the grand old age of 34...


Getting nervous now worried treatment wont wk eggs not growing or eggs wont fertilise ..... Is it me or does everyone else see pregnant ladies everywhere went shopping at lunch today and it seemed everyone was pregnant or pushing a push chair ahhhhhhh 


hope everyone is ok ,its so hot which makes you feel really crappy when down regging  

yolanda


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik  13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 11th Aug ?12th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 17-19th Aug 
Lola 27th July 
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug

ydonocik hope your scan shows all 10 have grown nicely and any extra that may have joined them!  
Most people i know are either pregnant or drawing their pension, I hope i get pregnant before i have to draw mine!

Hevan sorry you found the needle BIG  but just remember why and hopefully it will make it easier.

Lolsie hope the week goes fast >> press this button lol, i have 20 days to go so it could be worse!

Sharry thinks we are busier than the main thread do we talk alot? Glad you ladies have chosen to stay here.


----------



## lola33

Hevan - congrats on starting stimming, I hope soon to follow  I'm gonal f as well, but my dose is much higher than yours, it's 300iu , because of my low AMH they expect me to be in a poor responders bracket I guess, so no risk of OHSS for me 

Ydonocik - I too have low AMH at a " grand" age of 33, actually did the test when I was 32! Was not very happy about it as you can imagine   I think it's great that you have 10 follies, even if there are still small  it's still a good response  will have my everything crossed that you will have loads of nice ones at EC  

Lolsie- good luck with your scan next week, I'm going for mine tomorrow......scary and nervous 

Missy- could you please add that my first scan is on the 5th aug. 

Love to everybody else here
Xx

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Morning all,

Hope - You've been absent for a while, hope all's ok!   
The book arrived today! Thank you very much... if any one would like to be next let me know and ill post it on once finished - Baby Steps: A Bloke's-Eye View of IVF!

lola - Hope all goes well tomorrow!

Hevan - Good luck whilst stimming! I will be on Gonal F too, hopefully start next Friday, have had the pens in my fridge since my drugs delivery in early July... I keep eyeing up those needles! I just wana get the first one out the way, then ill know ill be fine!

Ydonocik - Congrats on the 10 -    there growing for you!

Missy - Lol! Thanks! The DR has gone really quickly up to now, have been trying to fill my weeks with nice things!

Have a lovely day everyone!   &


----------



## yola

hi lola


Just wanted to say good luck for tomoz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  is your fsh any good mines terrible its 17 ... i got that result when i was 33... its such a shocker isnt it.. You just assume im ovualating my tubes are open everything is fine and then wham something you hadnt even heard about before... We will be fine.    A girl i know was told she has low amh .. she got 20 eggs go figure...  


yol xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the dumb question but what does AMH and FSH stand for?  

Missy123 & LolsieG - Injection #2 today, stuck it in before I had drawn it out for the dosage, doh  . I'm not gonna lie, they sting a little, but I know it's worth it. I can't believe I'm actually doing it. It seems like we had been waiting so long that it was never going to happen. I feel surprisingly relaxed about everything. I'm sure once it comes to the scan next Friday it will all change. Lolsie, gd luck for scan next week    


Ydonocik- How was your scan today? Good luck and hope those follies are developing nicely, just remember, you only need 1 good one  . I know what you mean about pregnancy being everywhere. Ever since TTC it seems to come in cycles. Loads of people I know got pregnant, when they were having babies a new wave of pregnancies would be announced. It's relentless. We started TTC at the same time as DH's sis and our nephew is now 2!! Now, just as I'm starting my TX my SIL (diff one) is preg with her 4th(!!) and my best friend at work had an 'accident' the first time she slept with her new bf. It's the 1st time I've had to face this on daily basis. It's been really tough. Never begrudge anyone being pregnant but it doesn't half make the ovaries twitch  

Lola33 - Good luck with the scan tomorrow  . 

AFM - I'm almost completely PCO both sides. They have put me on low dosage with a view to increasing it nearer to EC as they have had a lot of OHSS. During DR i experienced really bad hot flushes and sweats. It's been awful, felt like I was going through the menopause or something. The implant only lasted a month so I have synarel to tide me over. Yuk. I had forgotten how bad it tastes. But, all the not nice stuff will be so worth it    

             

(Anyone know how to get the babydust thing??) XX


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone - hope you are all having a great week?

Hevan81 - you get  by going into the [more] underneath the little faces . FSH is Follicle Stimulating hormone - the lower the better, AMH is Anti-Müllerian hormone - the higher the better.....(at least that what I think is right!) Hope the stimming is going well for you - when do you have your next scan?

Hope1980 & Catherino - how are you both - long time no hear? 

Lola33 - hope everything goes well tomorrow for you 

LolsieG - only a little while until we both have our basline scans (yay!) ....I just hope AF arrives on next wednesday on time! 

Yolanda - I see pregnant people everywhere too - I think the town I live in is where everyone comes to breed, as there are mums and babies absolutely everywhere! Hope the little follies are continuing to grow for you  

Missy123, Julie40, Sunshine83, Becky 7 - hope DR going ok for you all? 

AFM - my drugs arrived today - freaked me out when I saw the great big box of stuff and all those needles. I am going to be on Gonal F 150IU and Menopour 150IU. Also have been given a whole load of other 'stuff' that am hoping the nurse will make clear when to do what when I see her next week! ........Pregnyl (hCG injection) Clexane (Heparin injections to thin blood), Crinone Progesterone (Pessaries), Progynova (Oestrogen tabs), Doxycycline (antiobiotic tabs) Prontogest, voltarol /diclofenic (anti inflammatory tabs).......do you all know what you will be on?

Lots of hugs and fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Diamonds

Thanks for clearing all those things up for me   I don't think I've had tests for that/been told. My next scan is 12th, week tomorrow. Nurse seemed quite pleased with how uterus and ovaries were looking on Tuesday and said it was looking good for stimming    Day 2 of stimming and seems ok. I'm not having hot flushes and sweats quite so much as I was. Drinking loads and going to the loo loads. Back to work tomorrow, colleagues very supportive which is great. Nurse reckons by Tuesday I'll really be feeling it.

Wow, you have lots of stuff to take. Hope all becomes clear for you when you have your next appointment. Hope all goes well at your appointment   

Now I know what I'm doing, lots of   for all XX


----------



## lola33

Ydonocik- thank you, have my fingers crossed for tomorrow  My FSH is not as high as your, but it is on the higher end as well, I only checked it once in June and it was 10.8. I honestly promised myself to never check FSH or AMH again, because  all those bad results send me in to depression for a couple of month, I'm fine now thou  but never doing that again  "If it's bad I don't want to know about it" has always been my policy, very stupid I know, but at least I'm not depressed   best of luck with your follies 

Hevan - yes that's exactly like Diamonds explained to you about FSH and AMH. I guess with PCO you don't really need to worry about being a poor responder, so no need for those test really  Good to hear you are feeling better now that you have started stimming and must be really good to have supporting work mates, makes things so much easier 

Diamonds- looks like you are all set to go  I got my drugs 2 days ago. I will be on Gonal F 300iu, got my 
ovitrelle and cyclogest as well. But probably not done yet, it is very likely that I will be needing steroids and clexane as well, because of my immune test results, will find out more next week. Hope your AF gets here on time 

Afm - what a miserable day, been stuck at home with really bad AF pains, I even threw up , sorry TMI  I used to have really bad AF  pains before, but haven't had it so bad for a very long time. Maybe it's because 
of d/r I think a red it somewhere that d/r could cause heavier and more painful periods, so I guess it is my side effect 

Xx


----------



## Dolly123

Hi Girls, Please can I join I know i'm late..Just found you! We are just about to embark on ICSI tx, I am starting dow regging tom 5th Aug and have my BL scan on 22nd, EC on 5th Sep( Same day as you Missy so you wont be last on your own  and Finger X ET on 7th. Im really nervous about starting injections tom and feeling V tired already as I seem to be getting up twice a night to go for a wee with all this water and I have been advised to drink 1L of milk on top too    
   to you all and    
(I posted on wrong thread orginally..whoops)


----------



## Hope1980

Morning all,

Sorry for being AWOL, I was on night shifts since the weekend, I've been trying to keep up with how everyone is doing,so nice to see that we are very busy on here   

Welcome to all the new ladies.  

Sorry for no personals, better update to follow after I had my beauty sleep   

Hope everybody is well   

Love to you all xx


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming  next scan next scan  Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 11th Aug ?12th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 17-19th Aug 
Lola 27th July 5th Aug
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug
Dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept

Dolly welcome and glad i won't be last on my own anymore  Glad you found us.
Lola how did the scan go? Hope all is well and you can start stimming soon.  I'm going to be on 300iu and my AMH is not too bad at 15 but my age is against me.  
 that the pains are better now. 

Hope sorry you had night shifts that's hard to adjust to but hope you will be fine when you catch up on your sleep! 

Hevan did you actually jab yourself with an empty syringe?  I hope they get better for you! I'm used to them as jabbed myself over 100 times but it has been a few months so may have a few nerves again to start with. Glad things were looking good at your scan.

Diamonds sorry all the drugs and needles freaked you out but it looks worse than what it is.  I have used pregnyl before (IUI) but have a different trigger this time and i'm on puregon which is like gonal f. Also the pessaries aren't nice!

Will do more personals later but my lunch is ready and i'm hungry! 

 to you all (now i know how to do it). Thanks diamonds i must be an  as only been on here a year!


----------



## LolsieG

Hi Dolly! Welcome!

Hope - Glad to have you back! How have you been finding DR? Cant imagine been great with the night shifts as well!   

Lola - Hope your scan went ok!  

diamonds - Less then a week to go! This time next week, i'll be gearing up to start injections!    I have the Gonal F Pens advised atm to take 125iu, have to keep up the Synarel spray up until day before EC then have 2 big box's of Crinone gel for afterwards... it was the size of the sharps bucket that did it for me, its huge!

Hope everyone else is ok and has a lovely weekend!   &


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies

Big welcome to Dolly and best of luck with your cycle  

Hope- welcome back 

Afm- well I have a small cyst  so had my blood checked for E2 levels, if it's  not too high I can start injecting from tomorrow evening, but otherwise will have to d/r for longer, will find out tomorrow morning. Please, please let it it be fine, so I can start stimming tomorrow    

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Dolly. Good luck with everything. I know what you mean with all the drinking. I've never been to the loo so much!!   How come you have to drink milk as well, need calcium??

Lola - Hope the AF pains have eased up. How was your scan today? My AF during DR was really bad - the heaviest, most painful and longest I've had since coming off the pill over 3 years ago   So maybe it's a positive thing and your uterus is getting itself ready......   Just seen your post as I was about to post mine. Keeping everything crossed for you that you can start stimming tomorrow  

Missy - It's all in one pen. I'd forgotten to pull the top out to my dosage and just stuck it in my leg. Tried to squeeze the top in and it didn't move  

Hope everyone is doing ok?

AFM - Felt a bit nautious this morning. Think it was a combination of gonal and first day back to work on an early  All good now though. It soon passed


----------



## tigge66

Hi All, 

Please can I join? I have just found you! I am started the pill on 26th July and stop on the 19th August so will probably have my BL scan on 22nd, EC on 5th Sep the same as Dlly and Missy.

Tigger x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining.  Just started Gonal injection today, on short protocol due to low AMH.  Going for next scan Fri 12th & EC week of 15th.  

When I asked my clinic what I should be taking/doing before & during treatment they just said to have a healthy lifestyle + folic acid.  I've been reading through various threads & have learned that you're supposed to drink 2 ltrs of water a day, increase protein + cut out alcohol.  Is that right?  Just so annoying how the clinic are so uninformative.  I told them I was taking pregnacare vits & had my DH on Wellman vits and they just said that was up to ourselves but from what I've read here, they do make a difference to some people.  Heard about brazil nuts too which I bought today & have had my 5 for the day    As regards work, are any of you taking time off at any stage?  I know you've to take the EC day off and maybe the following day but just wondered are any of you taking more time off during treatment?  Like are there any particular times when you're supposed to be resting?  Sorry for all the questions just stressing a wee bit as to what I should/shouldn't be doing....


Thanks,

Em x


----------



## diamonds18

Hello everyone,

So much to catch up in just two days from all the postings!

Lola33 - hope you are feeling better and AF pains subsiding?  Sorry to hear about small cyst - keeping fingers crossed that E2 levels OK and you can start stimming tomorrow as planned   

Tigge66 - welcome to the thread 

LolsieG - I am using the Gonal F pens too - they look far less scary than the other injections!  Do you have to wait for AF to come next week and a baseline scan before starting stimming? I cant wait for next week to come - very excited!   

Emo5 - welcome -  and congratulations on starting stimming!  I know how you feel about the information - you want to find out as much as you can don't you!  Drinking water, eating more protein and cut out alcohol is all advice I have received from my clinic, and as for resting - on the day of Egg collection and then following embryo transfer 2-3 days.  But I think you have to do what feels right for you   

Dolly123 - welcome - it is very nerve racking thinking about doing all those injections - but I am sure once we get started we will get into the swing of it quickly!  (I hope so anyway!)  

Hope1980 - great to hear from you - hope you recover from the night shifts soon  

To everyone else, hope you are all in a good place today and look forward to hearing from you soon.

AFM - had a very 'hormonal' day today - flipped out at DH for the smallest thing - he just smiled at me which made me even worse!    But I did calm down quickly and was able to see just how hormonal I had been!!  So I took myself off for a lymphatic drainage massage in the afternoon - was amasing - felt really tied afterwards, but after a bit of a rest I am feeling better than have felt for days!  I am going for acupuncture tomorrow - am willing to try anything at the moment to prepare my body and mind   

Hope you all have a fun weekend,

Love and baby dust to you all


----------



## diamonds18

Tigge66  - just read your personal at the end, sounds like you have been through so much  - really hope this is a lucky cycle for you


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 11th Aug ?12th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 17-19th Aug 
Lola 27th July 
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 22nd Aug 5th Sept
Em05  5th Aug 12th Aug w/c 15th Aug

Tigge & Em05 Welcome and hope we can help each other with any help and advice we need. 

Hevan sorry you had a prick you didn't really need, i have met a few in my time that i haven't needed too! lol Hope all pricks are good ones from now on!  
Sorry i have a wicked soh! Not everyone is on my wavelength and it sometimes gets me in trouble 

diamonds our other halves have to understand what we are going through and what we will be/are pumping into our bodies, we are bound to get HORMONAL! 

lola hope your levels are too high and you can start but like mejulie40 it's better to get them right before you start. 

mejulie40 hope things are going better on injections than the nasal spray.  See how much your thread has grown now! Is that enough buddies to help and give you 

Not sure i can do all personals everytime as there is just so many of us but i will try and keep the list upto date. Can't believe how busy we have got, that's great we are all here for each other.  
Hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## LolsieG

Wow the amount of people on here seems to have tripled! Trying to keep up, sorry if I miss anything important!

diamonds - AF has been and gone last week, shouldn't have anymore now   I seem to be on a longer DR then some, but all the clinics seem to be quite different.

Em05 - Welcome! We have been keeping it to a minimum with the 'extras' have been making sure we both drink lots of water, hubby isn't taking any vits, I am taking folic acid, both eating plenty of greens and healthier food.  As for work, I work from home so will be taking it easy the whole time.

Tigge66 - Welcome! Wishing you lots of luck with your tx!  

AFM - Still just plodding along on the synarel spray, counting down the days until BL scan Thursday, less then a week now until I start stimming   Staying positive and sticking to one step at a time!  

Have a lovely weekend everyone!   &   xxx


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie it has gotten pretty manic hasn't it! I think it is easier if we just concentrate on each step, i haven't thought too much about stimming yet as i still have a few weeks.    
Glad you are looking after yourself and hoping to hear all about your scan next thursday, so good to have the list as there is 14 of us now!


----------



## lola33

Hello everyone

It's good news for me, my E2 levels were ok, so can start injection today, so pleased  thank you everybody for wishing me well, I think it helped 

Welcome Tigge66 and Em05 you are in a good company here 

Em05 - I have low AMH as well, but I'm on a long protocol, mainly because of my adenomyosis. Have been d/r for 10 days, so shorter that most people would I think. I have a scan on the 12th as well to see how I'm progressing 

Hevan - yes, my AF pains were much worse that usual  guess it is down to d/r. Hope your nausea gets better 

Diamonds - hope you are feeling calmer, think it's quite normal to take it out on our OH sometimes, in the end of the day we are the ones who being pumped with all the hormones, have to do all the test and procedures , they only do the "fun" bit   so no wonder it all gets to us sometimes. Hope accupuncture helps you to relax, I think I will start doing it as well

Lolsie - good luck with d/r, it's not long now 

Have a lovely weekend everyone
Xx


----------



## Missy123

lola that's great news    Hope your injections go ok! Don't copy Hevan!


----------



## yola

hi girls

lola fab news  wishing you luck for your scan ...

welcome em tiggye and dolly great for you to join us 

Hi hope  ... i hope you have caught up with some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and down reg going well.

Hevan ... i remember when i did  my first cycle  i got all mixed up withh my jabs the adrenaline as pumping of course i blamed my hubby for talking to me while i was tring to concentrate...

Em all my consult said was to drink water !!! otherwise i can do everything as norm not to over indulge in alcohol he didnt mention diet at all ....

anyway i had last scan today was dissapointed only 7 follies approx right size  although there are a couple of others there but to small ... Hey  i dont suppose ill really know till i wake up from egg collection which is Monday .... Really nervous now just want it to all go well....  my consult said people have got pregnant when they only have 2 eggs so not to worry .. I know cause ive got  high fsh low amh im never goig to get loads of eggs but i was hoping i would do better than last time ...  Got 6 eggs last time but on much higher dose this time 

anyway im rambling ...... did anyone else who has had ivf before have more eggs on the day xxxxxx Yolanda


----------



## lola33

Missy- I will try my best to make it right  although I'm on Gonal F they seem to be pretty straight forward, otherwise I would me in trouble   

Ydonocik- don't be too disappointed with your follies, I thinks 7 follies is not too bad at all  to be honest if I would have 7 I would be very pleased, but I guess I don't have too high expectations of myself  hoping the small ones will catch up. I actually chatted to a girl on another thread who has low AMH and she only had 1 or 2 follies and they wanted to cancel EC , but she insisted to go ahead with EC anyway, and guess what they got 4 eggs!! Not the best number, I know, but better than 1 or 2. So hoping for the best for you   

Xx


----------



## Hope1980

Sooo glad to be back! 

*LolsieG* - Glad to hear that the book arrived.  I think my mood swings are improved a lot this week, haven`t had anymore headaches luckily, I think drinking lots of water is helping a lot.
We got two sharp buckets, I`m hiding them in a box at the moment. I seem to be DR for a long time too, almost 4 weeks, but we are closer to the next step now     

*Missy123* - The list was definitely a brilliant idea, it is so handy, especially when you have to catch up a lot. 
I find it difficult to give up my cup of tea in the morning too, but I think with drinking all that water and taking vitamins we should be fine to have one a day.   

*ydonocik - *luckily I managed to have plenty sleep, I still had pillowmarks on my face a few hours after waking up  
I think 7 follies are not bad at all  and the small ones still got a bit time to grow till Monday   
I hoping and  all the best for Monday, will be thinking of you   

*diamonds18 - *hope you having a good day  and enjoying the acupuncture  I`m trying to take it easy aswell, no more night shift for me now until end of Sept  it is difficult, isn`t it to keep it calm when you feel hormonal, but I think it`s still better to let the steam out







than keep it inside.
good luck for Thursday   

*mejulie40* - hope you ok  I booked two weeks off for the start of stimming too, but it`s always at the back of my mind what if I haven`t DR, it would be difficult for me to change my days off again, but we just have to try to keep it together and focus on the tx   

*catherino - *hope you well, glad to hear that you and DH going to have time off together after ET
Good luck for Wednesday 

*Becky7* - hope you well and still managing to drink 2ltr of water  , not long now and you will be start stimming next week 

*Hevan81* - welcome to the thread  , hope stimming is going ok for you,







for Friday scan 

*Lola33* - welcome to our group  , very good news on E2 levels, good luck with the injections tonight 

*Sunshine83* - welcome to the thread  did AF arrive? Hope the symptoms are stay away 

*Dolly123* - welcome and good luck with DR  , milk is recommended to drink







, it helps with putting some Calcium back into our system, I`m drinking it with instant cocoa powder(Nesquick)

*tigge66* - welcome and good luck with your tx  , I`m really hoping that this is the one for you 

*Emo5 *- welcome and good luck for Fri  , I will be having 2 weeks off when I start stimming and possibly will have the 2ww off too once we will know the exact EC date 

Longest post ever  I really hope that I haven`t missed anyone, I better to finish the housework, luckily DP playing cricket all day so I still got time to do some.

Love to you all xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Lola33 - great news about starting the injections    

Hope1980 - wow - you must have spent ages writing that post - great to hear from you!    How many days for you left on DR?

Missy123- wicked soh is just what is needed I reckon -  Laughter is the best therapy    Thanks so much for the list - only way we are all going to keep up with each other now we are such a popular group!!  

Yolanda - PMA   - 7 is a result and you only need 1 to achieve that BFP      Hope all goes well on Monday for you  

LolsieG - agree about the taking it one step at a time  - great strategy   

AFM - acupuncture today - very relaxing.  Period pains started today, last day of DR drugs tomorrow then a waiting game for AF to show herself.

Hugs to everyone else


----------



## LolsieG

Good evening! Hope everyone's had a nice day.

I have had awful headaches all day today, even made my eyes go funny at one point... horrible, the worst so far  Made sure I have drunk lots of water today as always but did have to take paracetamol.  
Had a stupid over the top row with DH this evening too - not sure if made worse by my hormones and his lack of understanding or not - that's the story im sticking too lol!  

diamonds - Glad you enjoyed the acupuncture, have been debating myself with trying something like that.  
Kind of feel that I don't want to go all out this time and then 'if' things don't go to plan we have nothing more to try next time round. Maybe im 

Hope - Started the book this afternoon, had a lay down and a read!  Enjoying it so far!  We're on the most similar time scales I think, its all going to start speeding up soon  

Yolanda - Stay positive! Good luck for Monday!  

lola - Good luck with your injections!  

Missy - It will go fast! I started DR on the 20th July, 18th Day today, I cant believe its been that long... I still havent got used to the taste! lol!  

Am off now for evening sniff and bed!  

 &   xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies

Tigge - Welcome to the thread. Best of luck with your TX, really hope it goes well for you.

Em05 - Welcome to the thread. We are pretty much on the same dates. How is your stimming going? I've been doing well with my 2ltrs, but I drink a lot anyway. My nurse did say squash was ok to drink as part of the quota. I haven't been given any dietary advise from my clinic, except they recommend folic acid during TX. However, for my own peace of mind, I am cutting out all the crap and am off alcohol during stimming. My body is a temple and all that  As for time off, I have nothing booked, however, my work are very supportive and have said I can take what I need as I need it. And also, if I go back to work I can go on restricted duties. My job can be unexpectedly physical at times so they will ensure I am not put at risk. I think you need to do what you feel is right for you. I don't think there is a right or wrong way to do. Do what makes you happy 

Diamonds - I hope the hormones are settling and all the relaxation treats are helping. I haven't experienced any major changes in hormones yet, but DH and my colleagues (all males) are ready for it 

Missy - Great sense of humour, much like mine. Your post made me chuckle   more of the same please 

Lola - So pleased you've started injecting, how's it going? The Gonal F are very simple and straight forward but I still managed to get it wrong, lol 

Ydonocik - Don't be disheartened about the number of eggs, remember, it's quality not quantity!! Best of luck for tomorrow   

Hope - Stimming is going ok thanks. So far so good anyway. Hope everything is going well with you?

AFM - Stimming going ok. No more mistakes with the injections. Haven't felt nauseous since Friday which is great. Seem to be coping with the 2ltrs of water as well, although it's such a pain going to the loo so often!! Feeling really relaxed at the mo. This surprises me, I'm usually quite a worrier. I guess there is no point until they do the scan on Friday to see how many/if any follies developing. I think the biggest thing I'm noticing is how tired I am.

Hope I haven't missed anyone out.

Sending you all               and of course, the all important


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies 

Hevan- Yes, Gonal f is very easy to use in deed. I used EMLA and can say honestly I didn't feel a thing! Was almost disappointed that it didn't sting or anything like that    hope I did it right  Good to hear you are feeling better. Fingers crossed for Friday, I have my scan on Friday too   

Lolsie- aawww your poor thing   sorry about the headaches and mood swings, hope it all gets better when you start stimming 

Diamonds- bring on the  I guess for ones you will be happy to see her 

Hello to Hope, Yolanda, Em05 , Missy, Tigge, Mejulie40, Becky, sorry if I missed anyone

Enjoy your Sunday lovely ladies  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola

That's great we are on similar dates, so is Em05. When is your EC?

XX


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie - sorry about the headaches hope you are feeling better today. 

Hevan - glad you are feeling relaxed and not worrying about things, I'm glad my soh didn't offend! 
ydonocik - 7 sounds great and yes it is quality, i would be happy with 7. 

diamonds - glad you find acupuncture relaxing, i have thought of it but more needles!!

Hope - it must have taken you ages for the post! I did laugh at the pillow marks still on your face!  Hope they have gone now.

Tigge - I see you know cupcake from the other thread, she was my cycle buddy we have been together from the start of our journeys but although still in touch we had different outcomes.

A few of you are having scans this week so good luck and please keep us updated when you have the chance.  
Sorry to the ones i have missed out i'm not as good as Hope! Will catch up on the rest later.  xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All 

Thank for the welcomes.

I too have been having headaches and feeling sick, I am on the pill since 26th July. 

Missy123 - yes it is great news fro cupcake. She is at the same clinic as us so I hoping all the BFP's will continue.

Ydonocik - I too think 7 sounds great, they usually aim for 8 and so you are almost exactly on track. Too many can mean less mature eggs. 

Hevan - Glad the stims are going OK.   for your scans.

 and    to all. 

Tigger x.


----------



## lola33

Hevan- Im not sure when my EC is, I think im a few days behind you, Friday will be my first scan since I start stimming. Do you already know when your EC is?

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Afternoon all!

Missy / lola- Feeling much better today thank you both!

Am having a day at home today, doing the washing, cleaning and catching up on a bit of work, am still in PJ's! 

tigge - havent had the sickness but feel for you with the headaches - keep up with lots of water!  

Hevan - Glad the stimming is going ok and no more mistakes! Am   I join you on Friday!  

Hi to everyone else hope you've all had a lovely relaxing weekend!


----------



## yola

hi guys


thanks for your responses ......  Got to be at clinic 7.30 am leaving at 6.30 am yikes....  Feeling nervous as you would !!!   hoping it will all be ok and there are eggs in the follies.... 

Will let you know .. wonder if ill sleep tonight will prob be checking the alarm clock every 5 mins 

hope you all had good weekend 

Yolanda xxx


----------



## Missy123

ydonocik you will already have been to the clinic but hope everything is well    Hope you managed to get some sleep!

Hope the rest of you are ok and had a good weekend.

I can't believe i nearly forgot to take my pill last night    I take it everyday at 6.30 but when phone went off to remind me i was in the middle of strimming DH hair so carried on and thought i will take it after but totally went out of my mind, luckily i remembered it at 8 can't believe it won't be doing that again! Could have been an expensive mistake!


----------



## Hevan81

Hi all, hope everyone had a good weekend. I've been working 

Lola - Friday is my 1st scan since I started stimming too. When I started DR they set out a whole timetable. EC will be w/c 15th, they anticipate it will be 17th - 19th. Nothing is set in stone as it can change, depending on how well stimming goes ( how I  it goes well). They have started me on low dosage so they can increase it if it's not working fast enough. DH has taken the whole week off so he can take me and bring me back, so really hoping it doesn't go into following week as it's difficult for him to get time off at short notice. Good luck for your scan on Friday   

Tigge - Sorry to hear you're feeling rough. Hope it's getting better for you  

Missy - Don't worry I am not easily offended. Have to have GSOH in my job, sometimes disturbingly so  Glad you did remember your pill in the end. So easy to forget. I have a terrible memory, I have had to write down/set alarms all over the place to remind myself to inject  

Ydonocik - Really hope your appointment today has gone well and you've had good news   

Lolsie - Pleased to hear you start stimming on Friday. Hope DR is going ok and fingers crossed you get going   

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies 

Hevan - well then we are exactly on the same time table  I haven't got any dates as such, was only told that that I will be stimming between 10-14 days, depending on response. I have started out on quite high dose of Gonal f 300iu , it is very easy to use, don't have to mix anything  Very nice of your DH to take time off work, hope your EC goes as planned, fingers crossed for Friday then    

Missy- that was close, glad you remembered in the end 

Ydonocik - have my everything crossed for you, good luck   

Hello to everybody else here 

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Morning! 

Hevan - I worked most of yesterday too, trying to clear my week - didn't work, still got a busy couple of days   How are you finding stimming so far?  

ydonocik - Hope all went/is well this morning at the clinic!    

My headache lasted all weekend! Bring on Thursday! 

Hope everyone else is well, have a good week!


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,
Hope you all had a lovely wkend.

Ydonoclk - thinking of you today & hope it was good news at your egg collection xxxxx  

Hope - bet your glad the night shifts are over, i've been so tired at the end of the day. hows tbe dr Side effects for you? does feel like its going on for such a long time.

Missy - now i'm dr with injections all ok but i remember kept forgetting to use nasal spray in evening. 

Diamonds - i will be stim with gonal f too & dr injections are helping me prepare for this. due back at work tomorrow after 2wks taken off for stimms that did not happen. guess i will need to chat to big bod about extra time off when they do start. its such a nitemare working out the dates incase dr still doesnt work!

lola - how are you getting on with stims, are you on gonal f too?

Hevan - poor you having to work all wkend, hope you get a few days off. i had bad h'aches witb nasal spray but so far all good with injections. no sickness. hope you are feeling ok this wk.

Lolsieg - hows dr going are you still getting the h'achez. best of luck with your bl scan this week.

Catherino - best of luck with your bl scan this wk, hows dr going for u?

Becky - hope you are doing ok with the dr? are you on spray or injectons for it?

Dolly - Welcome, how are you hope dr is going well for you.

Sunshine - our bl scans are on the same day next wk, fingers crossed our stims will start.

Tigge - Welcome, how are your h'aches. water really does help ease them .

Emos - WELCOME XXXX  

Afm - enjoyed my 2wks off work which i had booked for stimms that never started !!! 
due to rtn to work tomorrow & will need to have long chat with boss about what happens next, so difficult as may or may not need time out & they just do not get it! 
half way with dr injections & found ice on leg before you inject act stops the bruises. next scan mon 15th & so hope its worked this time.

lots of luv, hugs & tons of babydust to us all xxxxxxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Mejulie - I am feeling better today, Managed to work out how to do tickers and got a bit carried away. I am lucky my boss is being quite understanding. 

Diamonds - It is hard planning treatment around work. I am lucky this time around that my boss is happy for me to work from home and avoid booking meetings. I cover quite a large area.

Hevan - Last time I had treatment I was doing shifts can have its pros and cons. I am hoping working Mon-Fri and having an understanding boss will help this time. 

Ydonoclk - thinking of you today, i hope they find lots of eggs.

Missy - sounds like you need to set lots of alarms. I took my pill a couple of hours late and ended up spotting  .

Lolsieg - I have been trying to drink more water. I have stopped the lemonade as I don't think the sugar was helping.

Dolly and Emos welcome. 

This is a busy post so I will have to just say high to everyone else and   to all.

Tigger x.


----------



## yola

Im in complete shock. The clinic have no answers  sat scan showed 8follies . At egg collection I must of ovulated I'm devastated they were all gone except for 2 whIch decreased in size and offer little hope. We can't understand what happened . Just lost 5 thousand pounds gutted


----------



## Missy123

ydonocik omg how did that happen? so sorry hun    I'm guessing that you had a trigger for EC, when did you do it? My clinic you go in 36 hrs post trigger.
What have they said about the 2 remaining ones? Sorry to ask questions when you must feel    guess you won't know much more til they ring you but you have just given us all one more thing to worry about!    
I    that the 2 fertilise for you and grow into nice blasts! Thinking of you


----------



## lola33

Ydonocik - I'm sorry hun   I really hope you will get some answers to what happened, if you ovulated before EC, I think the clinic is to blame, they should have kept better eye on you. Really hope you two eggs will go on and fertilize anyway  

Xx


----------



## yola

they have no answers for me  im devasted.... Waiting for my consultant to call to night once he speaks to doctor who did egg collection. Had trigger and egg collection was exactly 36 hrs later .... Last scan was only sat so they monitored me i had no problems last time.. I doubt last 2 will be ok as they had degenerated and consult was not hopeful. Im beside myself .. Today is the first time ive seen my husband sob ..

I dont think any of you should worry this must be rare and very unlucky... Might go off the radar now as feeling very sad ...  but will send you all lots of luck xxxx


----------



## Missy123

I so feel for you and your DH    Take care of each other but we are here if you feel you want to pop back and talk.


----------



## tigge66

Ydonocik - take care and I really feel for you both  . I had the same thing happen on one of my inj cycles (cycle with   rather than IUI) I think I had a additional inj to stop early OV on the next cycle. It is very rare and it sound like your clinic did all the monitoring right. IVF isn't an exact science but your clinic will give you support in exploring what happened.

Tigger x.


----------



## lola33

My thoughts are with you and your DH    guess it could be just a bit of bad luck. Hope it doesnt take away your will to try again. Take good care of yourself now and as Missy said we are here for you if you need to talk 

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Ydonocik & dh - must be devastating for you both, can't imagine how you are feeling right now. sending you lots of luv & hugs.  

remember we are all here if you need someone to talk to. 

Just proves how difficult & emotional this journey can be, so glad i have you guys here for support.

lots luv, hugs & babydust xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Yolanda,  I am so sorry - this must be so hard for you and DH.  I hope   a little miracle does happen and the two remaining eggs pull through to become embryos/blasties.  Take care of yourself, and we are all here for you if you need/want to join us again or need to talk


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Reading Yolanda’s news has really brought it home to me what an emotional rollercoaster we are all on.  Every scan, every appointment is such a massive milestone.  I am really glad I have you all to share this with (thank you) – as it is so hard to stay strong and positive through.  

I stopped DR yesterday (I am now in the ‘twilight zone’)  waiting for AF to arrive Wednesday, baseline scan and start stimming Friday (same as LolsieG and Lola33).  Already getting period pains, so hopefully things will stay to time.

I will do the personal posts next time, but hope everyone is doing OK and not suffering too much with DR or stimming effects?

Lots of luck and hugs to you all


----------



## LolsieG

ydonocik - So sorry this has happened to you!   I hope you and DH can support each other and   your 2 remaining eggs offer you some hope!  

diamonds - you are absolutely right, ivf/icsi tx causes such a rollercoaster of emotions - I don't know how I would get through if I wasn't on here, its such a relief to know I'm not alone!


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming  next scan next scan  Egg collection  Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 11th Aug ?12th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug  17-19th Aug 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 22nd Aug 5th Sept
Em05  5th Aug 12th Aug w/c 15th Aug

Just moving the list along a little.


----------



## lola33

Missy- could you pls add that I have started stimming on the 6th and my first scan is on the 12th. Thanks 

Xx


----------



## Hope1980

Yolanda,
I`m so sorry this has happened to you, I really feel for you both   
Take care of yourself,
Thinking of you

Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## Em05

So sorry to hear your news Yolande.  My thoughts are with you & your DH.  Take good care of yourself xx


----------



## Hevan81

Yolanda 

I'm so so sorry to hear your news. You and DH must be so devastated. Lots of love and   to you both.   we see you back here with some positive news very soon. 

Take care. Lots of Love

XXX


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - Fingers crossed and lots of  and  for your EC on Friday too. We will defo have to check in on Fri, let me know how it goes 

Lolsie and Mejulie- I'm finding stimming ok tbh. It's like a mini adventure every day. I have only made the 1 mistake (forgetting to draw dosage before injecting) and only bruised once. I felt nauseous on one day and had a bit of a headache yesterday. I'm managing well with the 2ltrs. I've been taking a 2 ltr bottle to work with me everyday and just drinking that. I feel really relaxed and ok with things. I know that will change after Friday though. I had a dull ache yesterday which was similar to the pains I get when I ovulate so assume it must be the follies developing, they did say I would start feeling it about now.

Lolsie - Sorry you've been suffering so much with the headaches, are they getting any better?

Mejulie - I have 2 night shifts to do then have the weekend off. Have you had the chat with your boss? Hope it went well and good luck for Monday.

Tigge - My shifts aren't too bad, I do 2 earlies, 2 lates, 2 nights 4 off and it's quite easy to work my injections and sniffing around it. How are things going for you?

It was such a shock to hear Yolanda's news. Really hope her and DH are ok and that we see her back very soon with some good news.


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Hevan - Those shifts don't sound too bad. I have leave this week so time is going slowly without work as a distraction. Can't wait to have my baseline scan and start the next stage. 

Lola -   for your EC on firday.

Mejulie - hope you have manged to sort the leave out.

Tigger x.


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan - Glad your finding it ok and had no other problems.  Don't forget a hot water bottle is allowed at this step and should help with the pains.

My h'aches are kind of getting easier, I have been making sure lots of water at least 2 litres.  Just cant wait to start stimming now...   Friday! never thought id look forwards to injecting myself quite so much! lol!  

Catherino -   All goes well tomorrow! 

Diamonds - Only two days left till our BL scans!   

mejulie - Did you manage to sort out work? Hope its not causing to much stress  

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Hevan - I'm going for my first scan n Friday, no EC for me just yet  But your are going for the scan as well or is it EC??    I'm on day 3 of stimming and started feeling a dull pain in my ovaries last night, I guess it's time for a hot bottle.

How is everyone?

Hope everybody having a lovely day and for those in London, stay safe

Xx


----------



## amanda8416

Hi all,

I've been invited to this post by Missy and Hevan. I'm where you all are now. I'm on a short cycle though, so no dr for me. 

I have a whole heap of issues, lol. as you can see below. 

i'm on day 3 today, had my BL scan yesterday and all is looking good, said she can see 11+ follies developing with one over 10mm on my right. said at the next scan that one will look like a monster lol. I've been using 150 menopur and tonight i start the cetrotide. further scan booked in for friday, then mon and wed next week with a view to ec being 19th. 

i'm scared of needles, its the thought of something is just about to hurt you, so i tried the emla cream i use for the blood tests but for some reason thats not working on my belly, so its a good old icecube for me. 

hubby is being great, really supportive, i'm just excited and nervous about each next step.

Hope everyone is feeling good today, keep on drinking 

amanda xx


----------



## Em05

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your lovely welcome.  Missey123, thanks for adding me to the list.

Lolsie & Diamonds – thank you both for that info.  Was glad when I didn’t see a huge list of things I should be taking/doing.  Have increased the protein, drinking 2ltrs of water a day & taking folic acid so hopefully I’ll do ok with that.  

Lola – How is the stimming going?  Yes looks like we’ll be going for scans on same day, also Hevan.  Did you say you are on Gonal?  Hope its all going ok for you.  I’m on Gonal 300 and started cetrorelix today.

Hope1980 – That’s nice to have that time off, the less stress the better!

Hevan – Yeh looks like we’re on the same dates alright.  I’m on day 5 of stimming. Its going ok although I’ve a constant headache since I started.  Like yourself I felt a bit of nausea 1 day, also had diahhorea on 2 days so avoiding fruit like the plague    Feeling quite bloated today.  Was awake last night with a heavy feeling in my stomach, hopefully that’s the sign of something working  

Wishing the days away to Friday to see how everything is looking.  Such a nerve racking thing, isn't it.  

Hope this finds you all well & hope I got everyone's name right! Hi to everyone I missed.

Em x


----------



## lola33

Amanda - welcome to the thread   good to hear your follies are developing nicely  I'm going for my first scan since I started stimming on Friday, so fingers crossed   I use EMLA cream on my tummy, it seems work fine for me, I don't feel much at all. Hope the ice cubes are working for you though

Em05 - Yes it seems quite a few of us going for scans on Friday    I'm n Gonal f 300 as well  don't feel any side effects really,  I have been stimming for 3 days now. 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - My bad, I meant scan not EC, getting ahead of myself  

Amanda - Good to see you on here and pleased to hear the follies are still doing well  

Em - Sounds like you're really getting all the side effects, I've had hardly any. Did the pain feel like a  period pain? That's what I had yesterday. I'm also really bloated at the moment. So is Friday your first scan since stimming? That's 3 of us then


----------



## Em05

Amanda - Meant to welcome you in my last post!  Great about your follies.  I tried the ice cube for needles too, really does work.  Best of luck with it x

Lola & Hevan - So we're all for scans on Friday    Yeh Hevan this is my first scan since I started stimming last Friday.  Yeh the pain was kinda like a period pain.  Can't believe how bloated I am today.  Always lovely to get home into sloppy/baggy clothes.  Are you girls feeling tired at all during the day?  I was nearly asleep in work today.  xx


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming  next scan next scan  Egg collection  Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 11th Aug ?12th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 17-19th Aug 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug  5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 22nd Aug 5th Sept
Em05  5th Aug 12th Aug w/c 15th Aug
amanda  8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug?

amanda welcome i have just added you to our list.  
catherino hope your scan goes well for tomorrow and you can start stimming.  
Lolsie and diamonds Good luck for thursday  
Hevan, lola, amanda and Em Good luck for friday  
Yolanda hun thinking of you 

Glad to see you are all coping with your needles, headaches and everything else this journey throws at us it's real tough  
I too am feeling totally knacked and have no energy and i haven't even started stimming yet!
Sorry to the ones i have missed out but just getting back into it as this is such an emotional rollercoaster and found things abit tough, just need to get some more


----------



## Hevan81

Em - Yeah been feeling really tired all the time. Night shift's gonna be interesting


----------



## Missy123

Hevan hope you manage to stay awake for night shift.    Can you sleep all day to make up for it? My friend does those shifts as she is a nurse, don't know how you cope with your body clocks. I would be asleep with the patients...no that dosen't sound right, not actually WITH them!   

Also just want to say hope you are all safe from the riots that are going on.


----------



## Hevan81

Thanks Missy. I do struggle to stay awake sometimes. Maybe nursing is not for you if you wanna sleep with them, lol. 

As for riots, I'm far enough away but a lot of my colleagues are being called into assist. I'm not riot trained. ( yes I'm a   - without the peestick)


----------



## diamonds18

Hi all,

The riots are awful arent they - cant believe that al this trouble is just 'lurking' beneath the surface - lets hope it is quieter tonight  

Lolsie G - cant wait for our BL scans so we can start poking ourselves with needles!    - Have been having serious AF pains so am hoping will arrive tomorrow!  (have never wanted it sooo much!)  Have your headaches cleared up now?

Missy123- I am with you on the knackeredness - a bit worried as havent even started stimming yet!  Sending you lots of   

Lola, Heven, Em -  thanks for all your updates on the stimming symptoms - gets us all prepared for whats to come!  Good luck with the scans on Friday   

Amanda - welcome to the thread    and good luck for your scan on Friday too! - great news about your follies so far!

Catherino - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

MeJulie40 - great that you are over half way now - only a week to go until your scan now!!  

Yolanda - thinking of you  

AFM - feeling a bit wierd about everything at the moment (doesnt help DH is away so have more time to think about things on my own!)...also my best friend has just been through ICSI (BFP - fantastic) and she is now 6 months preggars, but she and her DH have just split up (OMG) - she feels the strain of IVF has been too much and it has driven her and hubbie apart over the time they went through it.  Its so sad.  I   they will sort it out.    Now I am questioning whether I am simply obsessing too much and whether I am driving DH mad (I hope not!) 

On a positive note - went for acupuncture as planned - kind of relaxing but also a little wierd.  Needles dont hurt.  Not sure it will do anything, but quite enjoyed listening to calming music for 45 mins!  Acupuncturist wants to see me twice a week until EC.  (The cynic in me thinks that sure she does (£££)......and the positive side of me says go with it!!)  Also got Zita's relaxation CD which I am going to give a try tonight!  

Hope everyone else doing ok,


----------



## LolsieG

diamonds - headaches aren't anywhere near as bad thankfully!  Am just excited for Thursday!   Let me know what you think of CD - am planning to start with stimming!
Sorry to hear about your friend, life and the problems in it affects everyone differently - try not to over think things!  
  
amanda - Welcome!  

Missy - That did make me laugh! I think you'd find your self in big trouble! 

Hevan - Glad your out of the way of it all!   Looks pretty scary! 

Em - Sounds like your doing all the right things  

I'm just waiting for Thursday to arrive, wish it would hurry up!

xxxx


----------



## amanda8416

Thanks for the lovely warm welcome and for adding me to your chart. 

Wow isn't Friday a busy day for scanning. 

I'm so shocked at the BL scan they can see things. I thought they just look and see all is clear. I thought the stimms worked after a few days not right away. Wow I'm amazed. 

Diamond. I have Hypnotherapy it's strange at first but I feel so much more chilled about it all. Quite positive and excited actually. 

Stay positive PMA thoughts to all xx


----------



## catherino

just a quick one ladies. Not been on for ages been so tired and pc is upstairs so Cant be bothered to go up there! Lol just had a quick read through the 6 pages I've missed out on! Thanks for all your messages. Scan is 10.15 2moro. Wil come on here 2moro to catch up properly. Hope you all well xx


----------



## Missy123

Hevan laughed at your post about the    i guess we all better behave ourselves when the time comes and not test early!
Hope your colleagues stay safe.    Must be another worry.

diamonds hope your DH isn't away for too long.      that your friends sort it out before their little one comes along.
Lolsie one more sleep!   

amanda it is clever what they can see from a scan isn't it, i have had a few for IUI and found it quite fascinating takes your mind off laying there abit! 

catherino hope it goes well today    I've had lots of scans before for IUI but never down regged before so not sure how it should be.
Not sure if you should have follicles at this stage or not after down regging    I'm curious now. 

I still have 2 weeks today to wait for my baseline    but only 9 pills left to remember to take. Then i suppose i will get AF before my scan and stimms.


----------



## BECKY7

1 more pill for then COME ON AF  hopefully on Sunday.

Becky7 xx


----------



## LolsieG

catherino -Good luck today! Hope all goes well! 

Missy - The two weeks will fly by! 

diamonds - Good luck tomorrow!  I'm so surprised at how quick DR has gone! Just  all on track for us both at BL's tomorrow! 

BECKY - Hope all goes to plan and AF arrives on time! 

Hevan, Lola & Amanda - How are you all feeling?  Good luck  for your BL scans on Friday! 

DH and I are out on a date tonight and he has tomorrow off to come to scan with me so will be back on tomorrow afternoon to let you know how I got on!

Hope everyone else is well!  &


----------



## Hevan81

Hello Ladies

Catherino - How was your scan?  everything has gone ok. 

Diamonds - What a shame about your friends. I hope they work everything out before baby comes along. Try not to compare your own relationship to theirs. It is a huge thing for any couple to be going through and as women, we are always going to be more obsessed with it anyway. I would suspect there may have been other underlying issues? Hope DH not away too long. As for your accupuncture, I'm always suspicious of anyone that tries to book you in for lots of sessions. If you aren't sure it did anything but the music did, I'd be inclined to just stick with the music....... Good luck for your scan tomorrow sending   and 

Lolsie - Enjoy date night. Have fun and good luck for scan tomorrow. Also sending you   and 

Missy - Glad I returned the favour and made you laugh  And yes, I will be watching you all very closely, ha ha  Night shift went ok, one of my team mates had to go off and assist in the city, but it was all relatively quiet. I am based rurally so we get are getting away with it a bit more. Was a worry to hear a police station in Nottingham got petrol bombed! Scary stuff.  As for you, I'm sure that 2 weeks is gonna fly by  

Becky  -  AF visits you sunday 

AFM - I'm soooo bloated, so much so my work trousers are getting to the point they need undoing!! It was so uncomfortable at work last night  My thigh looks like a pin cushion. Had more pains last night too, but only on the right side, which is my most polycystic side. Assuming any pain is good right now.  scan on Friday shows some follies. Fingers crossed til then

Hope everyone else is ok

           

And remember, I'll be watching you all , lol


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Diamonds - Thats so sad about your friends, hopefully they'll be able to sort it out before the baby arrives.  I agree with Hevan, don't compare your relationship to it as like most breakups there are always more underlying issues to blame also.  Best of luck with your scan tomorrow x

Hevan - You poor thing having to do night shift while stimming but good to hear its not going too bad so far.  I feel your pain re bloating....today is deffo the worst.  My work trousers were even tighter than yesterday which I didn't think would've been possible!  Had few pains last night but nothing today just the bloatedness, not even a headache today.  Roll on Friday is right x

Catherino - hope today went ok x

Lolsie - Best of luck with tomorrow, lets know how it goes.  Enjoy tonight x

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

Lots of love      

Em x


----------



## Missy123

lolsie hope you have a lovely night with DH tonight and the scan goes well tomorrow.   
diamonds good luck with the scan tomorrow   
catherino hope it went well   

Hevan don't undo your trousers when you're at work incase you get a call and run out quick and they fall down!    I have some jeans that are baggy but tight around the waist and if i eat too much i undo them but when i stand up and walk they end up falling down! 
Becky    for one more pill! Another step closer!   

I got stung by a bee earlier by my collarbone! I think i may have to change my pic now as gone off them pretty rapidly! I freaked as i could hear it and not see it, thought it was in my hair or gone in my ear but it was under my chin and heading up so DH tried to get it off.


----------



## amanda8416

hiall,

so day 2 of cetrotide, day 4 of menopur. so far just tired and thirsty, every now and then i get the pains in my ovaries,but i get them anyway. looking forward to Friday's day 7 scan now, i hope and pray the stimms are working,  

lol @ Heavan, i'm sitting here now with jeans undone, just had my jabs and feeling a little tender, 
Ouch Missy123, nasty bee! 

night night everyone, sleep tight xx


----------



## Missy123

at all you girls with your trousers undone, i put on 1 stone whilst doing my IUI's but the consultant said the meds don't make you put on weight!
I have since lost it again but have any of you put on weight or is it just bloating?    I expect i will put some on again when i start jabbing myself! 
Catherino how did your scan go hun?   
Good luck to those with scans in the next couple of days    

  and   to you all


----------



## BECKY7

Missy123  I think it the water and the extra protein and more food then usual  but that normal as we keep thinking more food for embyros that is putting us more weight. But I wouldn't worry about putting weight on as I have borrow wearing my partner Jean as we are the same height lol xx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies 

Diamonds- sorry to hear about your friend. Fertility tx can put such a big strain on a relationship. I can say that my relationship has been a bit shaky since the start of tx because of mine emotions and my DP inability to fully understand what I'm going through. Our relationship has changed so much,we use to go out and have a good time and a laugh, but now I don't really feel like doing much and the only thing I want to talk about is medical stuff, can be a bit depressing after a while  Hope accupuncture does it's magic for you  

Becky- hope AF arrives on time 

Hevan- sorry that you are feeling so bloated, I think it's very common. I haven't  noticed anything my self, but I haven been wearing any trousers , just skirts ( not tight) and leggings, much more comfortable   Really admire you for doing the night shifts, must be really hard. Bring on Friday!  

Em05- roll on Friday , hope we all have some nice follies there    

Amanda- so you going for scan on Friday as well, wow we are a whole gang here, but a nice one lol  

Cathrino- hope everything went ok  

Amf - have been stimming for 5 days now. No bad side effects yet really,just been feeling really thirsty like Amanda says and a bit more tired, been passing out in from of television every night  a bit of twinges in the ovaries but nothing too bad. Praying for Friday now  

Love to all lovely ladies here  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Afternoon Ladies, 

Em - Yeah, I'm still bloated. Not really had any more pains and I was worrying. I expected to be feeling it everyday this week. But if you're not feeling anything either I guess it must be normal......?  That said, I have been getting weird pains on my right side but not convinced it's my ovaries    and   for you tomorrow. Don't know about you but I'm getting a little nervous now.

Missy - Was very tempting to undo my trousers but the same thought crossed my mind and I thought better of it   How's the bee sting today? Hope you haven't had an allergic reaction? I don't think I've put any extra weight on, if anything I feel like I may have lost it! I try to avoid weighing myself, scales lie!!     I think it is just bloating, all the extra water I guess. 

Amanda - I'm with you on the tired and thirsty.   and   for scan tomorrow  

Lola - Sorry relationship has been a bit shaky, maybe take a leaf out of Lolsie's book and have a date night......? Hope all is ok for you anyway.   and   for you for tomorrow.

How have today's scans gone?

AFM - Have been worrying that I've not really been feeling anything since Monday, except bloated. Not stressing about it, but these negative thoughts do keep popping into my mind. My appointment tomorrow is at 8.45, so keeping myself busy this afternoon with a hair appointment  

I have a bit of a dilemma this weekend. My SIL (DH's sis) is coming to stay. We are drinking partners   If I don't drink she will know something is up (visit was planned before I started TX). All our family know we are having TX and that we have been waiting for me to turn 30, but we haven't told them it's actually started. We want to be able to surprise our family, at least a little bit. Initially I was thinking I could just have a couple of little drinks in the evening and then claim I wasn't really feeling it, but now she wants to go for a bike ride to the pub, where they serve the lushest ciders. If I don't have one she'll know something's up. Arrgghhh!! I don't want to tell her about TX but I'm also really crap at lying. Any suggestions for a cover story? I thought about saying I was on antibiotics but she asks too many questions. 

Lots of love,   and   to all X


----------



## Hevan81

Em - It was meant to say   and


----------



## LolsieG

Afternoon All!

Just a quick one for now...

Thanks for the well wishes, had my BL scan today, all great, lining was nice and thin, had 18 follicles on one ovary and 15 on the other, had to have a blood test to check oestrogen levels to make sure the 112.5iu of Gonal F isn't going to over stimulate to quickly!
All good stuff,   start stimming tomorrow evening as planned and next scan on Wednesday! 

Diamonds - How did you get on??  

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## catherino

Hey ladies,

I think i'm going to sign out for a while as i cant get on here everyday, it takes too long for me to read everyones posts and remember where everyone is at to do personals. The hormones have really scrambled my brain!!  Really sorry  

I really do wish you all the best in your journey and hope and   that all our dreams come true!!

Thank you all for you well wishes my scan went well and started 150iu gonal f yesterday! My god is the needle thick! Really hurt!

 to all
spk soon (probably when i'm going crazy in the 2ww lol))
xxxx


----------



## lola33

Hevan- Yes a date night sounds really good, I might even be naughty and have a glas of red, I'm sure it won't do any harm, I'm not PG yet   Thats a difficult one. The only one excuse I can think of is antibiotics as well, if you can keep the straight face of course  I understand that you don't want to tell about it, it is such a private thing, hope you will come up with something  

Lolsie- great news on your scan and follies. Best of luck with stimming 

Catherino - good luck with the injections. Why not try to use EMLA cream, I'm using it and honestly don't feel a thing, and trust me I don't have any pain threshold what so ever, hope it helps you. Speak to you again when you are ready 

Xx


----------



## Em05

Hi all,

Hevan - I'm the exact same as you, paranoid to bits at mo as all headaches, pains etc are gone.  Only thing I feel is SO bloated.  I was only saying to the girls in work today that I was worried I wasn't feeling anything anymore.  I googled it & read alot of girls had side effects at start of treatment & faded towards the end so put my mind at ease a wee bit.  Thank God we've only 1 sleep to go til our scan.  Yeh I'm getting bit nervous bout mine now.  All the very best with yours x      As for your dilemma....the first thought that came to mind was anitbiotics, can't think of anything else really.  Just say you've had a chest infection for the past week & the antib's that you're on say no alcohol at all, say the doc stressed that point too.  You should get away with it.  Although I'm sure one sneeky cidar won't do any harm    Or if you don't think that'll work just pull a sickie, say you've come down with a bug although would be nice for you to get out & about to take mind off things.  Hopefully the other girls may come up with something else x     

Catherino - All the very best with your tx, you know where we are when you feel like a yap x

Lolsie - Thats fantastic bout the follies, best of luck with the stimming tomorrow x

Lola - Our relationship has changed too, used to be full of fun, nights out & good laughs.  I've just become so boring & have no interest in socialising as can't seem to switch my brain off from all this at all.  Like yourself, all I seem to talk about is medical stuff.  Wish there was a switch for that part of our brain!!  All the very best for tomorrow        

Amanda - Best of luck tomorrow....   

Love to all,

Em x


----------



## lola33

Em05- sorry to hear that your relationship has changed towards the boring side, unfortunately it is quite common I think while going through all of this. It does seem to suck out all happiness out you, I used to be such a social person, but now days I can't be bothered,  I will try to work on it, don't won't IF to take over my life completely. I have been worried about not having a lot of side effect too, it does makes you wonder if the drugs are doing the job. Feeling really nervous about tomorrow, this week flew by so quickly! Will be thinking about all of you girls that are going for their scans tomorrow     

Xx


----------



## Em05

Lola - You're right bout us not letting the IF take over our lives, we'll just have to try that wee bit harder.  I was the same, was really outgoing & sociable, now I seem to have a deadness type of feeling inside me that just won't go away.  At the mo alot of our friends are recently married & all either pregnant or have just had babies.  I find I'm avoiding them all like the plague.  I know they'll ask when we're going to start trying etc & it just winds me up esp at mo.  I seem to be just surrounding myself with my few remaining single friends & my family.  Yeh this week has surprisingly flew in, thought it would've been the opposite.  All the very best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you too plus the other girls


----------



## diamonds18

Hi girls,

Wow - so many updates and so much stimming activity has started for lots of you!!    

LolsieG - great that the BL scan went well with lots of follies   - bet you cant wait to start the injections tomorrow now!  When is your next scan?  (How was the date with DH?)

Lola33 - good luck with your scan tomorrow - hope the follies are growing well!     I know exactly what you mean about only wanting to talk about all things IVF/medical - even when I tell myself not too the conversation eventually gets back to it again....I like Lolsie's date night idea though - may have to suggest to DH.......

Hevan81 - the best excuse is antibiotics I think - DH has joined me to give up alcohol until EC day and he has told all his mates he has had a kidney infection which has meant a 6 week course of strong antibiotics.........no one has questioned it!  The only other excuse is a tummy bug and therefore you dont want to risk drinking.....let us know how you get on!!!    Good luck with you scan tomorrow   

Amanda8416 -  great news that you already had lots of follies growing at your last scan - hope tomorrow goes well   

Em05 - sorry you have had so many symptoms.  I am already feeling terribly bloated and havent started the stimming yet!  Hope the scan shows lots of follies for you too tomorrow   

Missy123 - 8 pills to go!! yay - final stretch!!   

Becky7  Sending you an AF   to encourage her along.......

AFM, AF came today a day later than she should have done, so my scan is tomorrow at 11am.  I am also having a 'Dilapan' procedure to stretch my cervix which takes 4 hours - so will be a long day for me at the clinic tomorrow.......but am very very happy AF has come and hopefully I will be able to start stimming on Saturday (yay!).    

Hope everyone else is ok,

Hugs and baby dust to all


----------



## LolsieG

Thank you for all your  messages!

diamonds - thanks! Yeah am looking forwards to it tomorrow!  Never thought id look forwards to stabbing myself with a needle! 
Hope it all goes ok tomorrow, sounds like its going to be a long day for you.  
Date was lovely, pizza and cinema! We managed to talk to each other about lots of things other then the ivf!

I really need to start eating a bit healthier, I don't do too bad but today have eaten some awful stuff, lots of protein and calcium whilst stimming - any advice?

 Good luck to all those having scan's tomorrow!  &


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie - I know what you mean - I cant believe I am looking forward to injecting myself with those great big needles either!! (but I cant wait!! - very excited!  )  The last few days I have gone completely off track with my eating too - blamed it on PMS!  I cant remember who suggested it on our thread but I thought getting some Nesquick to make some milkshakes was a great idea - so adding that to my shopping list for this weekend!  I'm not a great meat eater so will have to think of some alternative sources for getting that protein!  What time you doing your injections tomorrow? xx


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from  first scans  stimming next scan  next scan Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 17-19th Aug 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 22nd Aug 5th Sept
Em05  5th Aug 12th Aug w/c 15th Aug
amanda  8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug

Good luck with the scans today girls  

catherino you don't have to do personals as i know you have to have lots of time to keep up and post but it would be nice if you could pop back every so often to let us know how you are doing.  Hope the stimming goes well 

Lolsie thats lots of follicles  Hope the test shows you won't overstim and stimming goes well.

Hevan i'm with the antibiotics, say you have a urine infection so you can't drink! I'm out tonight for mums birthday but going to be the driver i could have had a lager but then we would have to spend £20 on a taxi so no point. One cider would be ok but if it's that nice could you stop there? If SIL brings you back another from the bar you will feel you have to drink it! It's your choice at the end of the day so go with how you feel.  

Diamonds that's great that AF has showed, that dilapan sounds painful and 4 hours wow the things we go through!  
As for protein i'm a veggie so was struggling but i had beans on toast the other night for tea (loads in beans) I've been having a lot of shakes whey to go is a good one that was recommended to me by someone who had the same problem and she went on to get a BFP! Stay away from soya protein i was told as it does something to hinder implantation.

Sorry to the ones i missed but time is short this morning but will try and catch up later.  
Wishing you all


----------



## LolsieG

Morning!

Missy - I always forget about beans for protein - i love beans on toast so will have to add that to my list! 
I didn't hear back from clinic re bloods so am to go ahead as normal until next scan! How are you getting on with DR? Any further side effects?

diamonds - Hope all goes ok today!     
The Nesquick sounds like a good idea, I do like chicken and beef so going to make sure I eat plenty, was thinking cereal in the morning for the milk, omelet or similar for lunch then a proper meal, meat, veg and carbs and no nasty but very tasty snacks! I reckon I can keep that up for a few weeks! lol!
Was thinking of doing them around 10:30pm that way if i'm out, 10:30 is a reasonable time to be home by and if i'm at home and tired then I only have to stay up until then!  Maybe ive put to much thought into this! lol! 

Em - we always try and have a date night once a week, sometimes it ends up 2 weeks but its so nice to get out together have a nice meal see a film and relax.  
Keeps us going, we spend a lot of time around each other but its not quality time together, we decided after a week away in May that we were going to make time for us and since then its been working really well.  

Hevan, Lola & Amanda - Good luck today! Hope all goes well  

xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Morning 

Been for my scan and I'm not really feeling very positive  

There are 11 follies in total, but only 5/6 of them have reached the threshold they expect for this stage. They have increased my dosage to 150iu and I have my 2nd scan on Monday. All being well, EC will be Weds at earliest, but more likely Friday. I'm not convinced I'm going to get to that stage. They left me in a room on my own after the scan and there was a lot of whispering in the corridor, and to-in and fro-ing to the consultants room. When the nurse finally did come in she didn't seem to be oozing positivity.They used my own line on me, it's quality not quantity   I spoke with DH after appointment and he thinks I'm reading too much into things, as usual. 

Thanks for all the advice re the weekend. I spoke to DH about it last night and he agrees that she will ask too many questions about antibiotics, especially as I didn't mention it when I spoke to her a couple of days ago. Just gonna say that I'm cutting down to lose weight and in prep for impending TX. Not strictly lying then. 

Lolsie and Diamonds, Hope the stimming goes well for you.

Em, Lola and Amanda, how were your scans?

Sorry no personals today. Hope everyone is well. Have a good weekend.

Heather XX


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Hevan- I'm sure the small follies will catch over the weekend, I hear that it happens quite often and the smaller  ones do grow in size in the last few days of stimming. I'm sure you will make it to EC   

Em05- Totally understand you avoiding you PG friends, I just hate that "when are you gonna have a baby question"   I'm lucky in the sense that most of my friends don't have kids and not planing on having any time soon, but that can all change very quickly of course. How did your scan go Hun?? Hope there is some good news there  

Diamonds- great that AF has arrived  good luck with your procedure and stimming  

Lolsie- I to need to eat more protein, but it's so hard! The easiest way is of course the protein bars or shakes, I actually was looking at it today, but it is so much chemicals in them and it has Vitamin A as well, which I think is a no, no during TTC and PG. So I'm hoping I'm getting ok with proteins from eggs and nuts. Think we have to go for a date night as well, I need a steak, anything for the cause  Good luck with stimms, I know what you mean about feeling excited about injections, feels sooo weird  

Amanda- how did your scan go  ^reiki


Afm- I haven't had the best response, but I do have low AMH so it was sort of expected. I have 7 follies, but they are still small in size, They increased my dose to 375ui to fatten up the follies, well I don't mind , they can put me on 450ui if they want, I don't seem to suffer badly from side effects anyway. Next scan is on Monday, so hopefully it has been some growth there  . I knew I wouldn't have a great response , but I feel really, really sad and disappointed still, I should be pleased with my result,  but can't help it, my PMA has gone through the window  Just feel like opening am bottle of wine and drown my sorrows, but that is not an option of course, so I will drown my sorrows in ice cream instead  

Sorry about the moan ladies and hope you all will have a lovely weekend 

Xx


----------



## amanda8416

Hi all, 

Heavan, i totally get where your coming from, my scan went bad today, i have just 5 follies that are growing, day 7 for me. she also gave us the line about not quantity but quality, DH said theres nothing we can do, just hope, but i totally feel soo upset,  i'm back in on monday for another scan, and possibly upping my meds, i'm on 150 of menopur, plus cetrotide, 

will update on monday, 

Over and out, xxx

ps -  just seen your post Lola, can i join you??


----------



## Hevan81

Lola and Amanda - Sorry you have not had better news at your scans either  . Lola, I'm with you, first thing I thought was alcohol!!  Amanda, I'm day 9 stimming  

Fingers crossed for all of us on Monday that the follies fatten. Maybe we can take comfort in the fact we all have small and few follies? My SIL arrived earlier and I desperately wanted to tell her how bad I was feeling. I didn't though.

They have written off the really small ones. They didn't even bother recording the size. I'm going to allow myself a mopping day today, and try to get the PMA back tomorrow. 

               

PS Not deliberately leaving everyone else out. Will catch up with personals sometime over weekend


----------



## lola33

Amanda- really hope those follies will grow nicely      I find the feeling of powerlessness the worst actually I think, because it is really NOTHING we can do, but hope and pray that our bodies decide to response. I never felt so out of control in my whole life, it really freaks me out  Sweetie, you can join me anytime 

Hope we will get our PMA back soon, in the end of the day, it is very true about quality over quantity and although it is much better to have loads of eggs, it is in no way a guaranty  of a BFP, and that what we what in the end of the day  So let's just pray that our eggies are of excellent quality and will go on into developing in to nice embies      that's all that matters 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Just a quickie from me    but your follicles sound fab girls, keep up the     it could have been worse you could have had none!
My friend from IUI has just had IVF but they changed it back to IUI as she only had the one! So chin up girls and lets think positive all the way.    
You can all drown yourselves in the icecream there's protein in that if you are feeling a little sorrow for yourselves but i want to see your PMA back tomorrow!
Sorry if you think i'm tough girlies but it's for your own good!    lol

Just off for a shower and get ready to go out for mums birthday but no alcohol for me or coke got caffiene in so don't know what i can drink!    

Love to you all


----------



## BECKY7

Water  and let them think it gin and tonic. Or orange juice  pineapple juice  tomato juice  1 glass of wine is not goon hurt you  enjoy xx


----------



## Missy123

Thanks Becky they know i'm not drinking as i am the driver for the night, just wanted something i like to drink as when i usually drive i drink coke. Have to have lemonade 
instead with a dash of black or lime in it.    Just hope they don't drink too much as it's horrid coping with drunks when you are sober!

diamonds 7 pills to go    lol wednedsay week for my scan and stimms dosen't sound so bad now!


----------



## lola33

Missy- Thanks for a cheer up, I know it is not a bad result really, I guess we just have to work with what we got and hope for the best, I don't want to give up just yet 

Becky- yes, I know a glass of wine , won't hurt, but I just completely don't feel like drinking since I started d/r strange, never happened to me before   even if I miss the relaxing feeling, I just don't care for the taste at the moment.

Xx


----------



## Missy123

lola you will be surprised how fast they can grow as mine grew really fast when i did IUI and was on much lower dose than i am going to be on this time.
They were slow to start with but then they went like a rocket. Some even came from nowhere so you maybe pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Diamonds - Great that you got your AF, how did you get on at the clinic today?  Hope it went ok & wasn't too long for you x

Lolsie - Good to hear you enjoyed your date night.  I must start doing stuff like that too, just so easy to get stuck in a rut & become obsessed with all things IVF!  How was your 1st day of injections?  Hope all ok x

Hevan, Lola & Amanda - Sorry to hear you were disappointed with your scans today.  I was the same myself.  I've only 6 follies    He never said anything about size so not sure what the story is there.  I just love the way I go mute any time I go into the clinic, mind goes numb & forget all the questions I want to ask    I told him I was very disappointed & he said I have to stop comparing myself to girls with normal AMH levels.  He said he was pleasantly surprised at the number given my AMH level.  I've to go back for another scan on Sunday & then EC will be either Monday or Tuesday.  Just hope to feck there's eggs in the follies    Just feel there's not alot to work with and then also have the worry of DH's sperm.....oh nothing I can do only hope & pray for the best.  Like yourselves, I'll probably mope this eve and try get PMA back tomorrow.  Could SO down a few glasses of vino but better just opt for the ice-cream instead!!  

Hope you all mange to have a nice eve this eve & are able to switch off the IVF part of your brain even if it is for just a half hour!!

Love to you all,

Em x


----------



## diamonds18

Hi girls,

Lolsie G - hope the first injection goes well tonight!  

Hevan, Lola, Em and Amanda -      you all have follies growing  .  Completely understand why you are worrying - I have no doubt I will be doing exactly the same !!! - and you can remind me of this - - but one night of wallowing allowed only - then bring back that PMA       As Missy said you only need one to get that BFP    I will be keeping my fingers crossed that your follies have a growth spurt over the weekend and your scans go well on Monday  

Missy - Baked beans on toast - what a simple but fantastic suggestion - I haven't had BBOT for ages but really enjoy it!  7/6/5/4/3/2/1...stimming - not long to go now!!    Would you mind updating my dates -  Next scan 18 Aug, then 20 Aug - thanks x

AFM - had a horrible day.  Had the Dilapan inserted into the cervix - excruciatingly painful.    (basically its like a match stick that then absorbs water once it is in place to gradually stretch the cervix).  Felt sick afterwards but walked back to the reception and sat down.  Suddenly felt like was going to pass out, had to ask someone in clinic reception to get me a nurse - and was carried to a bed!  Pulse had dropped to 44 beats per minute - apparently 1 in 300 people have this reaction! (typical it was me!)...so spent 2 hours in pain and lying down - had a lovely injection on the bum to get my heart rate back up - there is no dignity in any of this!!!  So feeling quite exhausted this evening (and also feel like having a glass (or bottle) of wine.....  Good news is that DH chromosome tests came back normal, my lining is 3mm and ready to start stimming tomorrow .  

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned - hope you are all doing OK?  

Hope you all a lovely weekend! 

Lots of PMA and   to us all xxxxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Hevan, Lola, Em and Amanda -   to your follies i think you are all doing really well. I had only one egg on my 2 IVF cycles and I got BFP on the 2nd one. 

Lolsie - I think my DH? would definitely approve of dates although would want a beer. I have converted him to the 0% alcohol version at present but it is his birthday on Sunday so he may have a glass of wine or 2. I know on my previous IVF they said the odd glass of wine was fine as it is so stressfull but his sperm count is low and every healthy move helps.  

Diamonds - I really feel for you, I had a general anaesthetic for my dilatation, I have severe Cervical stenosis and no chance of passing a catheter without the dilatation. Good job I asked them to do a test ET as I had a history of stenosis and it had got worse. 

Sad day yesterday PMI starts tomorrow, or thisevening!   Hello to all I have not mentioned., I hope your treatment is going well. 

Tigger x.


----------



## diamonds18

Hi Tigge,  sorry to hear you have been sad today     Not long to go until your baseline scan now xxx  hang in there     Hope tomorrow is a better day x


----------



## lola33

Em05- so great that your clinic is so reassuring, I was told not too worry as well, but that is so more easier said than done. And that is so true that we can't compere ourselves with the normal AMH ladies, that is bound to me you feel down. Very pleased for your follies  and best of luck for EC   

Diamonds- I'm so sorry about you painful experience    it really does sound really bad, I really feel for you hun, I'm would probably freaked out completely, so think you are very brave to have gone through it  Great to hear about your DH test result, one less thing to worry about  good luck with the injections  

Tigge- thanks you for your encouragement   sorry that you are feeling down  

Afm- My injection stinged  a little bit today, for the first time , really strange. I even had a bit of bleeding after, just a tiny drop, but never had it before. I did try a new place to inject though, so won't be going there
again  Had to do 2 injections, because my dose has been increase and I only have 300iu Gonal F pens, so had to use 2 pens, but I will survive, anything for the follies 

P.S I have been a naughty girl and had a little bit of red wine , I think it will do me good right now 

Xx

Xx


----------



## Em05

Diamonds - Oh my God....what an ordeal you went through today, you poor thing.  Hope you're relaxing lots this eve.  Great about your results & that you're all set for stimming tomorrow - best of luck with it x

Thanks Tigge & Diamonds for your supportive & encouraging words x

Lola - I was the very same with my injection today too.  For the first time I bled afterwards & also hurt for a good while after too.  I now have a lovely bruise where I injected - weird how it never happened before.  Hope you're enjoying the glass of red.  I actually asked the consultant today would it be ok for myself & DH to have a glass this eve & he said it was fine, just not to go hell for leather so enjoy every sip  

xx


----------



## lola33

Em05- hmm, really strange that we had the same reaction on the same day, maybe it's something in the air   Had half a glass but got a terrible headache, so I guess it wasn't ment to be tonight, will stick to the water for now  

Xx


----------



## yola

hi Girls

Ive been keeping up tp date... Was so gutted Monday couldnt post... Reading your posts it seems you all have the same follie count more or less which tells me must be a normal number ... They will def grow, a lot goes on last few days.  I had 7 follies of the right size initally. Thinking is i ovulated the morning of egg collection... Dont worry it wont happen to you apparently it is very rare... I am in current dispute with the clinic as i knew something was wrong as had a lot of pain which then went away i told them they ignored me told me and told me  not to worry  they didnt scan me ....

I had 2 collected from left side that didnt release because they were a bit small. was tolfd not to have much hope from these.. Sods law all my good follies were on right side these had gone ?  


anyway miracle is they fertilised had day 3 transfer good quailty but growing a bit fast .... im not hopeful.....  ive read growing to fast can indicate a problem.. 

Anyway if doesnt work im out for blood i want some kind of compo frm clinic ... I just couldnt believe it was devastated but getting my head round it now...

Good luck 
Yolanda xxxxx


----------



## lola33

Yolanda- omg, what a wonderful  news, so very happy that your eggs got fertilized despite all the drama you have been through   it's truly is a miracle, really hope that it is nothing wrong with your embies and that everything goes well   

Xx


----------



## yola

Thanks Lola fingers crossed !!!!  

Ive been reading your posts .........

hey this is really hard on any relationship no matter how strong we are ... Dont be to hard on him ... i think its difficult because we change when we go through this and we are not so much fun anymore... My husband always seems so up beat about it .. Had no idea what was going on when i was stimming ... but in car on way home from hospital he cried which he never does... it gets to them to , they just want us to be happy..


Also stop being so hard on yourself .... Loads of girls are our age  seem to have low amh just check out the boards... And i bet there are plenty walking around that have had babies and are completely unaware of it... i think you are doing really well... low amh doesnt stop you getting pregnant ....  Just go with it .... There are girls that get 20 eggs and bfn,s girls that get 2 and  bfps....

Hey if this cycle has taught me anything its theres no point in worrying because you just dont know how its gonna pan out.... so kick back enjoy your glass of red and do something nice with your hubby this weekend xx


----------



## lola33

Yolanda- thanks for your support  I think I overrected a bit today, feeling much more optimistic and calm now  I always been quite a competitive person and I guess when it comes to fertility I feel like a bit of "underachiever " which such a silly thing i know, so many people go through it unfortunately, but i just couldnt help it  It was really hard for me to accept the fact that I didn't get PG naturally, it seems to be like the easiest thing to do for most of people. I was so angry to the point of hating myself, I'm over it now, thanks God, it was not a healthy place to be in  I just have to accept things  I cannot change, bitterness never helpted anyone. Night, night and hope you wil get some good news about your little miracles tomorrow   

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Yolanda - fantastic news that 2 embies have fertilised after everything you went through -     that everything progresses ok from here for you


----------



## Hevan81

Morning ladies.

Thank you for all your positive words for Lola, Amanda, Em and I, it really helps. Feeling more positive today.

Missy - How was your Mum's birthday last night?

Lolsie - How did you get on with your first injection?

Diamonds - What an awful day you had yesterday. Hope you are feeling better today and that the pain will be worth it

Tigge -- Thanks for your comments. Sorry you had a sad day the other day. Hope all is ok now.

Yolanda - Great to see you back on here. What fantastic news for you!! It's going to be a long 2ww for you I'm sure, but try to stay positive, against the odds you've got to this stage!! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Em - Sorry to hear you were disappointed with your scan too. We all have similar numbers so it must be about normal. Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope they are on track for your EC on Mon or Tues.

Lola - I know exactly what you mean about feeling like an under achiever and being competetive. I feel like I'm coming last in a never ending race at the moment.

Em & Lola - How strange that your injections are now making you bleed/bruise. Mine have been doing that from the start, really stinging, then bleeding and the occasional bruise. But yesterday and today, I have had nothing, no pain or bleeding. How weird!!

AFM - Got over myself and feeling ok now. Lots of   that everything will be ok on Monday. Just going to have a fun relaxing weekend with DH and SIL and try not to think about it too much.

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Hope you are all well.

Lots of                   and of course    

XXX


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 17-19th Aug 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug 
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 22nd Aug 5th Sept
Em05 5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug
amanda 8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug

Just moving the list along and updating for lola.

Yolanda that's great news that they both fertilised and you are now PUPO, i so hope this has a happy outcome for you. Nice to see you are back and a bit more positive.
I felt so gutted for you but you have cheered my day as miracles can happen! They were obviously meant to be! 

Hevan last night went fine, drank loads of blackcurrant and lemonade! The drive was awful though really wet and foggy, i hate driving in that wipers full belt and heater trying to keep us from steaming up! 
Her birthday is actually today so tonight there is 5 of us and we are going to play on the wii fit (love the obstacle one!) i'm going to do a little buffet and have got her a cake!

lola you can't be top at everything! lol it's no competition so give yourself a break and don't beat yourself up over it as we all feel the same, i have a higher AMH but there is nothing to say i will have lots of follicles as i am a slow grower!
I was really gutted i didn't get pregnant naturally in the 10 years of trying but that's life and like you i just have to  that this works for us all! 

diamonds   what a horrible day you had, sorry it was so painful but you don't have to have it done again do you?  Guess it was good prep for EC! 

Becky and Em good luck with your scans tomorrow, a sunday is there no day of rest anymore!

Don't worry about the bruises girls and the little bit of blood as it is just where you have gone through a vein when injecting.  It won't do any harm although dosen't look very nice. I was worried when it happened to me on my IUI but was told nothing to worry about!
Keep thinking    to you all


----------



## lola33

Hevan- that is very strange about injections, it can be so different from time to time

Afm- I'm feeling much better today as well  Am going out for dinner with DP this evening  Ladies do you know if it's still ok to have my steak medium, or should I go for well done  I know that PG ladies have to have it well done, not sure if that will apply for us as well, probaly not. Just trying to get my proteins   and I love steak, so have really good excuse now 

Missy- thanks for updating  but my next scan is on the 15th.

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Sorry lola it was diamonds that asked me to update i got myself all in a pickle!    All fixed now i think!


----------



## LolsieG

Morning!

First injection went well, I was a bit hesitant but that only lasted a couple of mins, i used an ice cube to numb area (top of thigh) then did injection and used arnica cream after - the actual stuff stung but the needle was ok!  Feel ok about tonight's now!

Diamonds - sounds like you had quite an experience   great news that you can start stimming!   Good luck!  

Yolanda - What amazing news! That really is fantastic!      It all works out ok! Good luck in the 2ww, try not to drive yourself to mad! 

Sorry your all feeling a bit down after your scans! Try and stay positive!   

In a bit of a rush so will do more personals later! Have a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

yolanda - fantastic news, so happy for you & dh. Fingers crossed & tons of babydust coming your way.
bet you are excited & terrified at the same time.

Have been Reading all the posts about your follies & just hope I get to that stage, I feel the dr injections are working as soooo emotional & tired. Could have easily curled up in a corner at work today & had a sneeky nap.

Not long now until bl scan, can hardly wait as not sure I could cope if I haven't dr this time.

Spoke to my boss & she has been really supportive, said I should think of me for once & take off all the time I need.

Hope you are all ok.

Lots luv, hugs & babydust to you all XXXXXXX


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - thats great that your boss is supportive - make the most of it!    Hope the DR side effects calm down soon!

I had a very hormonal day yesterday, I was so mad one min then just uncontrollably balled my eyes out! DH had to pull the car over, I was in a bit of a state, reason for which was absolutely ridiculous! Did 2nd injection last night, was no problem at all, didnt even sting this time - feel relieved and feel ok about them all now.

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day!


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Yolanda - Great to see you back & to hear your good news after such a horrible drama.  Will keep everything crossed for you xx

Lolsie - Sorry to hear about your bad day yesterday, hope you're doing ok today.  Good to hear you're getting on ok with the injections.  So terrifying to begin with but amazing how quickly you get used to them. x

Mejulie - Great that your boss is being supportive, really does make a difference when you don't have to worry bout excuses etc for work.  Roll on your BL scan x

Hevan - Good to hear you're feeling better bout things.  Hope you're enjoying the weekend with DH & SIL, all the best for tomorrow x

Lola - How was last night?  Hope you enjoyed & managed to get your steak just right.  Glad your feeling better bout things too.  Best of luck for tomorrow x

AFM - Had my scan this morning, they said its all looking fine, follies have grown (still don't know exact measurements though).  I'm booked in for EC on Tues at 8am.....excited, scared & nervous.  Had hoped he'd say that a miracle had happened & that another 6 had grown over the weekend but unfortunately not, still just the six there!  Sitting now with hot water bottle on my tummy in the hope that it'll do some good.  Thankfully I'm finished with injections now (apart from the one I've to take tonight which prepares the follies for EC).  

Hope you're all doing well & managing to switch off & relax.

Lots of love, hope & luck,

Em x


----------



## Missy123

Em     for EC on tuesday, only natural to have mixed emotions as it's a BIG thing.    1 jab to go   
Hi to all the rest, can't do personals now as DH is out cutting the grass and i'm suppose to be doing the housework! Don't want him to catch me sat on my   

Lots of


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Lolsie- congrats on starting the injections, sorry about the emotional outbursts, but I guess it comes with the territory, just remember it's for a good cause  

Mejulie- best of luck with your scan, really hope you can get started   good news on about work, that must help a lot, at least one less thing to worry about 

Em05- so happy for you that your follies have developed nicely, 6 follies of a good size is a very good result   best of luck on Tuesday, I'm sure you wil do just fine   

Afm- I have been doing well so far when it comes to side effects side of the tx, but now I feel it starting getting to me, am really emotional at the moment, ranging from crying to going completely bonkers over things    just feeling sorry for my DP that has to be around me, but luckily he is understanding, well he better be....I think he is a little bit scared of me at the moment    and so am I .......hope I won't be needing stimming for too long now  

Enjoy your Sunday ladies 

Xx


----------



## catherino

hey ladies hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend. I started to spot brownish blood last nite sorry if TMI! Today had mild af pains and some more blood. Its like when your starting to get af. I rang the nurse just to ask if it was a side affect of stimming. She didn't seem too worried made me feel abit silly for phoning! She just said if it gets worse ring again 2moro but i wouldn't be scanned until i go on Tues. Trying not to worry about it but its hard! Just hope we dont fall at the 1st hurdle! Has anyone else had anything like this? Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, hope everyone is having a good weekend?

Missy - Sounds like you've had a good weekend celebrating your Mum's birthday, and well done to you for not succombing to alcohol!!

Lolsie - Glad to hear your injections are going well. Sorry you had a bad day yesterday, hope you are felling better today.

Mejulie - Fingers crossed the DR goes well for you this time. Good luck for bl scan. Glad to hear your boss is being supportive, it really makes a world of difference, and reduces some of the stress levels.

Em - Great news on your follies. 6 seems like a good number. I'll be pleased if all mine are still looking good tomorrow. My clinic didn't tell me sizes either, but I could see what they were recording and the ones I saw were between 7mm-13mm. They told me they like them to be around 17mm for EC. It would be nice to have more, but as long as they are good quality.......What does the hot water bottle do? Not been told anything about that, seen a couple of things on here though. Keeping everything crossed EC goes well on Tuesday.

Lola - I know what you mean about emotions running riot. This weekend has been the most emoitional I've been since starting DR. Nightmare.

Catherino - I've certainly not experienced anything like that. Your clinic should be reassuring you, not making you feel silly. If you're not happy about it phone back again tomorrow!!

AFM - Have had a good weekend. I did have a couple of drinks so as not to raise suspicions, but I was very well restrained. I haven't really been feeling anything in my ovaries, thought I would be by now, so a bit worried about that. Have managed not to be thinking about it too much over weekend, but it's always there at the back of the mind.

Lola and Amanda - Will be thinking of you both tomorrow.  our scans go well.

   and  to all XX


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Missey - Thanks a mill.  Hope you managed to get all your housework done & are now sitting on your   relaxing x

Lola - Thanks.  Not sure if all six are the size he wants, he never said anything    Ah sure I'll just have to wait & see what the outcome is on Tues.  Getting really nervous now.  Aw sorry to hear your hormones are gone a bit awol, here's hoping the stimming will finish soon for you.  Nothing worse as you've no control whatsoever.  I'm normally like that with pmt, DH always has to run for cover    Take it easy today & avoid all things irritating.  Fingers crossed for you tomorrow x  

Catherino - I agree with Hevan, if you're not happy tomorrow call them again.  They should be reassuring you, not making you feel silly x

Hevan - Here's hoping all our follies will be 17mm    Would be nice if we had some left over to pop into the freezer   Re the hotwater bottle, I've read on here that follies love heat & alot of girls use them while stimming. They say not to use one after ET as embies don't like heat.  The clinic never said anything when I asked if I could be doing anything, the consultant basically said I'm born with what I have & thats that.  He said the only thing that effects eggs etc is smoking.  Well I'm taking the advice from here for now as I feel better doing something rather than nothing just incase the consultant is wrong!  As for the worry of feeling nothing in your ovaries, I am the same and the bloatedness has even eased a wee bit (or else I'm just getting used to it!).  I think at this stage the existing follies are growing so maybe we don't feel anything in the ovaries anymore.  At least you're mind will be put at ease tomorrow.  All the very best with it, will keep everything crossed for you too x 

Love,

Em x


----------



## lola33

Cathrino- if it doesn't stop I would phone the clinic, that's what they there for! But I'm sure its nothing, I actually had a very tiny pinkish discharge yesterday, but it was gone straight away, but still got worried, would probably phone the clinic if it wasn't a Saturday. What day of stimming are you now? I think spotting is quite common in the first few days, because estrogen levels are not that high yet. Hope it stops soon, cause it does gets you worried and we don't need that 

Hevan- good to hear you enjoyed your weekend, I was out and about a bit more usual, I needed that  I think I will be too scared to ask about sizes of my follies tomorrow, really don't feel like being disappointed. I have been feeling a bit bloated for the past 2 days and loads of twinges in the ovaries, hope it's a good sign   guess the increased dose of stimms is doing something, Will be thinking of you tomorrow   

Em05- I heard about the hot water bottle too, but never managed to go down the shop and get one, maybe will get it tomorrow, just to give that little extra kick, to what will hopefully be my few remaining days of stimms. I'm just trying to stay out of the house as much as possible now, cause I tend to get in to silly fights with DP all the time, at least I have to behave myself when I'm in public   so it helps 

Amanda- fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Xx


----------



## catherino

Hevan and em thanks. Am going to ring 2moro if its still there. Lola thanks i didn't want to pester the nurses on call but it was abit worrying. I Wil take my 5th gonal f jab tonight. Hopefully its nothing to worry about Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Catherino  sound like it old blood  so guess your body trying to clear out the old blood  but I would ring them tomorrow  and hope it will calm down.

I started today so took pred  then I start Stimming tomorrow  yayyyyyyyy bring it on lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## Hevan81

Becky - Glad AF has arrived. Good luck for start of stimming.

Lola - I've been really bloated. Living in elasticated waist linen trousers for comfort at the mo. I don't think I'm feeling anything though. Occasionally feel something on the right side but not convinced it's ovaries. Will just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings....

Em - That's a useful bit of info, will see how I get on tomorrow and maybe invest in one. 

Thanks ladies XXX


----------



## catherino

Becky good luck with stimming what dose are you on? I haven't got any bloating yet but feel like I've put on a few pounds since i relaxed on my diet! Really hard trying to up protein but keep fat down!


----------



## Missy123

The shop owners will think you are all nuts with a rush of hot water bottles in August! lol   

mejulie40 I    that the injections have done the trick for your scan tomorrow     Take note of your boss and take time off when you need it.
Hevan, lola, amanda and sunshine    that your scans are good too!     and anyone else if i missed you   
becky good luck with the stimming tomorrow   

Hevan i feel guilty as i had a lager and lime last night so wasn't as good as you thought! At least i wasn't on my own!   

catherino  sure the bleeding dosen't cause any problems i have read it has happened to girls on here before. Hope it dosen't last too long or too heavy.   
Em i got all the housework done and am now sitting on my    even pulled out all the furniture to hoover behind while i still can! Sofa ways a ton! DH was none the wiser of my earlier visit on here lol

lola i'm sure your DP isn't scared of you, glad he understands what you are going through but nice to be out of the house anyway. 

Thinking of you all and     for the growing follicles. 10 days til i start stimming too


----------



## diamonds18

Hi all,

We've all got a busy week ahead of us!! - lots of stimming and scanning and ECs!!  

*Lolsie * - glad injections going ok! I have been very hormonal too - think DH feels like he is walking on egg shells at moment! 

*Hevan* - glad you are feeling more positive again - good luck with the scan tomorrow  

*Lola* - how was the date with DP?  I think eating steak however you want is fine until you are actually up the duff! Hope the scan goes well tomorrow  

*Amanda* - good luck tomorrow as well  

*Em* - I've also been using the hot water bottle - heard that it helps the blood flow.....though I have to say it has added to the night sweats using a hot water bottle in the middle of summer!!.....great that you are nearly at EC - fingers crossed for Tuesday 

*MeJulie40* - great that your boss is being so supportive! At last your b/l scan is here   - good luck for tomorrow - hope you can get strated with stimming!

*Becky 7* - good luck starting stimming - hope your first injection goes well 

*Sunshine83 * - Is it your baseline scan tomorrow as well ? Good luck 

*Yolanda* - how are you doing - are you getting lots of rest? 

*Catherino* - hope the spotting has stopped - if not definitely get back onto your clinic - they should be supporting you no matter what the concern is. Good Luck for Tuesday.  

*Missy* - only a few days to go for you too now!! 

*Tigge66 and Dolly123* - how are you both?  Your next scans are next weekend arent they? 

*Hope* - Hope Tuesday goes well for you  

AFM - had my first stimming injections last night - went ok though took me ages to actually be brave enough to stick the first needle in! Also I think I messed up one of the Gonal F pens, as the nurse said simply move the dial to the dose and pull out - which I did, but then DH read instructions and it said we should have done a 'test' squirt first. So not sure if I can use that pen or not now - will have to check with clinic this week! duh!!!!  Woke up this morning with the most terrible headache, but it eased as the day went on. Went shopping today at one of those designer retail outlets where everything is dead cheap - which distracted me for a few hours. Bought some 'fat' day trousers - as I am feeling so bloated nothing seems to be fitting me at the moment!! (so will be wearing them most days......). Really strange actually going shopping as didnt want to buy anything for next season.......just in case I will be too big to wear them   

Good luck everyone for this week ,


----------



## BECKY7

Catherine  I will be taking 0.3 busserline tomorrow daily and 6 bottle of menopur on Tuesday daily along with my pred and baby aspirin and 5mg FA and 75mg thyroids med and healths  med  so a lot to remember lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds don't panic i think the pen will be safe to use, i used a puregon pen on my IUI and after you dial up you just press the end a little (gently) to prime the needle and you can see a little drop on the end of it, it just shows that there is no air in the needle. That small amount of air won't do any harm though.   

becky i also will be injecting 0.3 buserelin everyday from wed week along with my stimms   , hope yours go well tomorrow. I'm sure you won't forget anything.


----------



## BECKY7

I thought you might starting your injection sooner as i thought  4 week on the pill is too long missy and not long to go eh  which other injection are you on and are you taking anything else  guess your transfer will be 31st unless blast on the 2nd sept 

Diamond  oh no lol  can't believe what he done  that make me laugh  if he sqirt out that much I would use another pen and ask your clinic tomorrow for another pen if you explain what happen  sorry about laughing 

God know when the steroid is kicking in me 

Becky7 xx


----------



## Missy123

Becky i will be injecting Puregon too if my scan is ok an the 24th    I will have been on the pill 30 days the last one is on friday   
Thinking i will get AF soon after. I'm not taking anything else apart from my vits with folic. Did think about baby aspirin but not sure, i have bought some just incase i decide to.
Hope things are going well.   
Hope the rest of you have a good day and the scans go well today.


----------



## LolsieG

diamonds - Glad your first injection went ok, I hesitated for quite a while too, have been ok with them since, have tried tops of both legs and tummy so far, the best one was the 2nd one on top of right leg so am going to go back to that tonight! lol! Just to echo - The pen should be fine, I was advised to turn to lowest dose and press to prime pen on first use but its just to make sure no air, if there was air, the does would still be ok as your not injecting into a vein, I would carry on using as normal and check for peace of mind.  

Missy - the last ten days have gone very fast, i'm sure it was only a few days ago you said you had 20 pills left! I cant believe how fast the time is flying, did my 3rd injection last night already!  Have you had many side effects whilst DR?  

Catherino - Hope the clinic are more helpful if you have to back to them, its awful that they made you feel silly! No question is a silly one if it stops you worrying!  

lola - Sounds like your experience is pretty similar to mine! I'm not used to being an emotional wreck, i'm usually pretty much together now i feel   Glad your DH is understanding, not sure what mine makes of it all, he has gone a bit distant over last few days not sure if its because of the injections, I know leading up to starting tx he felt a lot of guilt and i'm not sure if seeing me do the injections is making him feel that way again.

Em - Good luck for tomorrow! How exciting! Hope all goes well!   

BECKY - Good luck with stimming!   

mejulie - Good luck with your BL scan!    you've DR this time! 

Lots of luck to those with scans this week!  

Have a nice Monday all! Its lovely and sunny here, always makes the day seem better!


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Had bl scan this morning & not sure if i dr or not, doc said i have 2 cysts on right ovary & need blood test to chk whats in them.

Doc said she will call me with results tonight. i asked her what happens next & was told if bloods ok will need another scan thurs pm & could possibly start stims but if bad result treatment will end.

Have taken rest of day off work as so upset, not sure how i feel just want to scream. 

Hope the rest of you had good scans/results today.

lots of luv, hugs & babydust xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

Diamonds - Glad your first injection went ok, I wouldn't worry about not test squirting, I haven't on any of my pens. Pretty sure clinic do it before they give it out. Shopping is always a good distraction. How are the headaches? Are you drinking plenty of fluids? That will defo help. Unfortunately my positivity is in short supply again, see AFM

Catherino - Has the spotting stopped?

Lolsie - Sorry you are feeling like DH is being distant. It's probbaly just a man thing, they don't generally know how to deal with emotions etc. I'm sure all is fine 

Mejulie - Sorry you are feeling sad after your appontment. I hope the results come back ok from your bloods and that Thursdays scans is positive news for you

Lola and Amanda - How were your scans?

AFM - Not great news. I still have 5-6 follies. 1 of which is a whopping 23mm. Unfortunately non of the others have grown since fridays scan   They are a little concerned why they would just stop growing so have taken blood tests to check hormone levels etc are all as they should be at this stage. They have increased my dose to 225ius for today and tomorrow. I have another appointment on Wednesday morning to see if they react to the increased dosage. They are happy to sacrifice the overgrown one in the hope the others will respond. If they haven't TX will be abandoned. My DH came with me today and he is only seeing positive. To think, at the beginning of the TX they were concerned I would overstimmulate! I'm trying but really just want to   Was so stupid to think that it would work first time. I don't know why I even thought it would be that simple. Nothing in our journey has been. We take 1 step forward and 2 steps back all the time. I know it's better to wait and have the best quality follies and eggs but I so desperately want this to work, as I know you all do for yourselves. Sorry for the rant, feeling quite down today. Pretty sure TX will be cancelled.


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies,

Diamonds- congrats on that first injection, it's the scariest one! Shopping does tend to cheer me up as well, got myself some nice high heels shoes yesterday  I love them, not sure to when I will wear, considering that I don't have that much of a social life at the moment, but hey it won't be this way forever. Hope your headaches are not too bad, had a couple of those myself, but paracetamol and loads of water seems to help.

Lolsie- Sorry about that you feel that DH is a bit distant and feels guilty  at the moment, it has been like this for us as well ( I'm the one feeling guilty)  but I'm sure he will come around   I think it's important to try not to talk about tx all the time, I know I have and it has really freaked my DP out, so trying to ease down on the hospital talk a little bit, even though hard....good luck with the injections 

Mejulie- sorry about the cyst, understand that you feel upset   same thing happened to me, but likely the cyst wasn't active, so I could start stimming anyway. Hope it will be so in your case as well   

Hevan- so sorry that you feel so disappointed   don't give up yet, there is still a good chance that you will respond to the increased dose, best of luck on Wednesday   I have my scan then as well

Afm- well my scan when ok, the follies has grown but not so much, have 3 decent size follies and 2 that they hope will catch up   all of them are on my left ovary. The right one is not responding at all, had a few small follies there, but they have not grown at all since the last scan  Had a little cry in the toilet on my way out, but don't feel as bad as last time, I guess I have exepted that I will not have loads of eggs and my responce is pretty ok for a low AMH lady like myself, so right now  just praying that the ones I  have growing as they should and of course that they are good quality. If everything goes well, EC will be either on Firday, Saturday or Monday, depending on how I respond of course . So I will have very nervous few days in front of me, just bought a hot water bottle, a desperate attempt to make the follies grow    

Hello to Becky, Missy, Yolanda, Amanda, Em, Catherino, sorry if I missed anyone  

Xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Diamonds - Great to hear you started stimming.  Don't worry about the injection, the nurse should be able to do something with it for you.  Good woman investing in fat day trousers, I didn't & regret it as have been in work with the button open in my trousers every day (obviously covering it with a baggy top!!).  Can't believe how bloated you get during stimming.  Hope today's injection went ok x

Lolsie - Re distant DH, I think its just so much for them to take in & most of the time they don't even manage to take the whole thing in!  He'll come around soon, don't worryx

Missey - Good to hear you got all your housework done & DH didn't catch you sneaking on here    As for the purchases of hotwater bottles in Aug.....its hilarious.  I tried 3 different shops before I found one (Boots) that actually had them in stock during the summer.  When I asked did they have any they simply replied with "no, that's our winter stock" with a look of complete confusion as I was standing in a skirt & t-shirt clearly not feeling the cold   

Hevan -  I'm so sorry you're disappointed with today.  Hang in there as by the looks of it, there can be such changes made even in a day during tx.  The increased dose will hopefully plump up those follies to a good size    Pop into Boots & get yourself a hotwater bottle, alot of girls on this site swear by it for helping follie growth. Big       to you.  Make sure DH gives you plenty of TLC today x    

Lola - Good to hear the scan went ok.  When will they bring you in for your next scan?  I know what you mean re the worry of everything, it just doesn't seem to stop at any stage you get to.  I'm terrified about tomorrow that they'll find no eggs or ones of poor quality.  Then also DH's swimmers are another worry too....wish I could fast forward time for us all.  x  

Mejulie - Hope you're ok.  You were right to take the day off.  Fingers crossed you'll get good news on the call tonight      

Hi to all the other girlies....hope you're all doing good.

Love,

Em x          

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## Missy123

Em glad you found your hot water bottle even if it did get you some funny looks but you won't have anything to warm after tomorrow when they take them out and i don't think they recommend them after ET i would check on that. Hope you keep them warm tonight though to give them that last little blast of warmth. Good luck for tomorrow.   

Lola hope the hot water bottle works on helping those follicles grow big and strong and you end up with atleast 5 eggs. Some follicles have been known to have more than 1 egg in   
Hevan don't give up yet sending you     the incresed dose might be what your follicles need. I'm on 300iu from the start although haven't started yet so guess i won't really have anywhere to go if they don't grow for me.

mejulie40 i hope they say you can carry on but cysts are real pains. We all have them and they come and go we just don't usually know it and they are also brought on by the meds sometimes.    that they let you carry on and the results are ok.   

Lolsie the sun really cheers me up but we don't have any today! Glad you do! No i haven't really had any side effects apart from feeling tired alot more but i'm up at 6am everyday so come the evening i'm looking for my bed to watch tv and just chill. Well DH is hooked on his PS3 at the moment so dosen't miss me! 

Hope the rest of you have had a good day will be back later to see if any updates on tx. Just off for some food.


----------



## lola33

Missy- I'm sure 300iu will do the job for you   your AMH  is not low  I was on 300 as well from the start, but was increase to 375 after 6 days. The highest dose at my clinic is 450iu actully  but they wont put me on that, I already asked  guess it wouldn't do that much difference at this stage and it could actually compromise the quality and we don't want that of course.

Em- good luck for tomorrow, will have my everything crossed that you will get some good eggies      I'm going for the next scan on Wednesday  I too keep on worring, about DP sample among other things, Will be you be doing ICSI or IVF?

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi girls,

*Lolsie* - sorry to hear that DH is being a bit distant at the moment - I guess they all cope in different ways. Mine is just being a real pain in the  today and making me really . Have had two tearful arguments and I have only been home from work an hour!

*Hevan* - Dont apologise for the rant - that is what we are here for  Really hope the increased dose stimulates some more growth for you (remember that hot water bottle!) and good luck for wednesday  

*Lola * - Shoes are going to be my next indulgence I think (I am a shoe-aholic - cant get enough shoes and handbags).......sorry that you have been down about the number of follies - hopefully the three you have will be high quality and the other 2 will catch up too - good luck with your scan on Wednesday  

*Em* - only one more sleep to go - how exciting to get to EC - hope it all goes smoothly  

*MeJulie 40 * - so sorry to hear about the cysts - I hope the results come back positively this evening for you and you can go ahead   

*Missy * - thanks for the advice on the pen - like you say it will probably be fine and I may not have to use it depending on the number of days I stim for.... Hope your dinner was good - am off to make mine now too! 

AFM - I am feeling shattered - day 3 of stimming and it has really started to affect me - didnt realise the tiredness would be this overwhelming. A bit worried about how I will keep going at work tomorrow - so hope my body starts to adjust. Plus people at work started commenting about how awful I am looking (how to make a girl feel good!!) I am off to the clinic for a blood test tomorrow to check E2 level and FBC - have to travel an hour into London for a 5 minute test, then back again! All in a good cause though 

Hope everyone else is doing ok,


----------



## Em05

Thanks Missy, I sure am sitting here with hot water bottle giving them the last heat blast    x

Lola - Thanks.  Yeh we'll be doing ICSI as only 1% of DH's swimmers are of normal shape.  Amazing the stuff you learn with all this, I never thought for one minute that sperm had to be a correct shape in order to fertilise.  All the best with Wednesday (just incase I don't get on here tomorrow if feeling groggy etc).  I'm sure the extra bit of Gonal will get them in perfect condition x

Thanks Diamonds...hopefully I'll manage to actually get some sleep - soooo nervous!!  I was the same on the first few days of injections, felt whacked by the afternoon.  It does get better, don't worry.  Use the 2 hour commute to London for wee cat naps    Don't mind your DH .... they're all the same.... large pain in the    My DH accused me of just 'using' him as a donor in all of this while we were arguing last week   

Em xx


----------



## Hevan81

Thank you all for your kind, positive words, gave me a boost    

I know it's not the end of the world if TX gets abandoned on Wednesday, but I'll feel like a failure and the end goal will be that much further away again. I was trying to explain to my friend that the feeling is what she was like when she was TTC and getting that   each month, she seemed to get that. I also know there is a possibility that it might still work out on Wednesday. I'm really not hopeful, I saw the looks on their faces. Normally people would say 'It might be because of this......or that.....' There was none of that, they were stumped, and likened me to a car, they told me I'd stalled!! That doesn't fill me with confidence.

It's going to be a long day tomorrow!!

Lola - Good news your follies have grown, hope the smaller 2 catch up for your scan on Wednesday. Keeping everything crossed for you   

Em - DH has been very good, lots of much needed hugs, lunch and dinner made for me and a cheeky glass of wine this evening (much needed!!). I haven't got a H/W bottle. Will see what happens Weds, but will defo get one for next TX!! Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow    

Missy - I'm trying to stay positive, but it's hard. Want Weds to hurry up and get here, I'm imagining all sorts of outcomes from the blood tests   Fingers crossed that your dosage will work just fine, Like Lola says, it goes up to 450ius, so plenty of room for increasing if necessary   

Diamonds - The tiredness is such a nightmare. It was worse for me at the beginning of stimming ( she says at she sits here yawning her head off), I did seem to overcome it without even realising. Hope everything will be ok with your blood tests, what a ball ache of a journey   

Mejulie - Really hope you have had good news tonight   

Thanks again ladies


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from  first scans stimming   next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 
Hope  20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie  20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik  13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino  28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan  6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 17-19th Aug 
Lola  27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug 
sunshine  27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug
dolly  5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge  26th July 22nd Aug 5th Sept
Em05 5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug
amanda 8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug

Em good luck you are prob already having EC by now but just wanted to say you are in out thoughts.  I had a dream i was having EC last night and woke in a sweat, saw the needle for the cannula and everything it was so real! Pity i woke before they told me how many eggs they had retrieved!
Hevan i hope today dosen't drag too much for you and you get good news tomorrow!   you don't stall that car.  
diamonds hope your bloods are fine today and it's worth the journey.  
catherino has the spotting stopped?  You have a scan today so hope all is well  
Hope your scan is today too isn't it? Hope they say you can start stimming.  
sunshine how was your scan yesterday?  

dolly,tigge and amanda hows it going?  
mejulie40 any news on those cysts?   
Lola and Lolsie good luck for tomorrow  
Becky when is your next scan?  
Yolanda hope you are keeping sane on your wait


----------



## yola

hi guys

Hevan...... I pray those follies will grow for you .... a lot can happen in a couple days so dont give up hope 

Lola ... you are so similiar to me except all my follies were on right not left i think this happens quite freq... i know my second go was a disaster but 1st attempt i got 6 i think you will get a few its look very positive  ...... good luck

Mejulie.... Ahhhhh this has been going on and on for you .... why cant things just bloody go as they should... I really hope these cysts dont cause a prob and you can go on to next stage.

Em ...good luck its so nerve racking i hope it all goes well ... hope you have booked day off after egg collection you will need to chill

Missy  i think we all make a little mistakes when we first start stimming as the adrenaline will be going ... and you sit in the clinic while a nurse explains .. and then when you go to do it a few days later you cant remember a thing...

Diamonds ... you will feel better once stimming kicks n a nd your oestrogen rises hang on in there ... Thanks for asking im ok ... Actually a bit down keep thinking those embryos wont stick they were growing to fast .. 1 was 9 cells and 1 was 10cells on day 3 ... Apparently they like them to be 8 cells it can suggest they are deficient but who knows.. I keep thinking and thinking about what happened at could it of been  prevented... . I noticed one of the threads said they are taking 3mg of buserelin through stimms i was only on 2.5 i am wondering if this is why i ovulated.... I had 8 follies which is so much better than last time and i lost them... Im just hoping for bfp so it will all seem like fate .....

I am keeping upto date with you alll ... hope everything goes welll fingers crossed


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies,

Em- thinking of you today  

Hevan- hope you manage to stay positive will   that there is good news for you tomorrow

Diamonds- hope your scan goes well    tiredness is probably the worst side effect I have experienced, I didn't feel it so much in the beginning though, only got bad for the past 3-4 days, it is so different for everyone , hope you feel better soon 

Yolanda- really hope your embies are doing fine   when will you find out about ET day? I totally understand that you still upset about loosing those follies, especially when you had such a good response , but at the same time, you had a miracle fertilization  my theory is when bad things happen, something good must happens also, the universe's way of balancing it self   Regarding reason for why you ovulated too early, it is unusual, but does happen. I will actually ask my clinic to check my LH levels on Wednesday, cause I think they only check estrogen and I remember that I had high LH levels naturally on day 3 test. My d/r meds has been reduced also, I'm doing the nasal spray, so I'm wondering if it's enough to keep my LH levels down, cause if they get too high you will ovulate  

Mejulie- hoping that you will get some good news from you clinic today and can start stimming  

Hello to everybody else here and have a lovely day   

Xx


----------



## yola

hey lola

just a quick one to say i did spray first txt and it worked like a treat so dont worry ... just dont what ever you do forget to take it xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hello ladies

Hope & Sunshine - How did your scans go? Have you started stimming?

Catherino - How was your scan? Hope the spotting stopped and all is ok

Em - Was thinking of you today, hope EC has gone well

Amanda - How was your scan? Are you on track to go back tomorrow?

Missy - Hope your dream comes true!! Work went ok today, kept my mind of things. I've accepted the fact that my TX will be abandoned tomorrow and   the bloods come back ok so they can start me off again.

Yolanda - I'm trying to stay positive, but as I have written to Missy, I've accepted that TX will be abandoned, I'm certain of it and got my head around it. That said I think of you and there is a glimmer of hope that the follies have responded. I   your embies are doing well and your 2ww doesn't drag too much for you.   

Lolsie and Lola - Good luck for your scans tomorrow

AFM - What will be will be. I'll be gutted if it's abandoned tomorrow but, no matter how upset I am, I'll know it's for the best.   

Hope everyone I've missed is doing ok

   and


----------



## Missy123

Hevan it's good that you think you are prepared for them to abandon your cycle but it's not over yet.    If they thought there was no hope they would have abandoned it there and then surely?   
You maybe just a slow grower like me.    When doing my medicated IUI's it took me about 17 days to get my follicles to the size needed so    that you are just the same and all is well for tomorrow! Like you said what will be will be but it is still gutting when it gets abandoned as i had an IUI that was after 31 injections. I felt so down   

Em hope you are feeling ok,    you have good news soon.


----------



## Hevan81

Thanks Missy. I really hope that's all it is. It is a good sign that they didn't abandon tx on Monday, but can't help wonder if they are just keeping me going til they get blood results to soften the blow. 

Have you ever had your follies just not grow? 


Thanks


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Had a nightmare day, doc called late last night to say results not back would have to wait till morn noooooo!

called clinic early & told i had to wait for doc who would b busy until late afternoon noooooo!

finally got hold of doc late pm & looks like i could still get to start stims, cysts not active.

i had my fingers, legs & eyes crossed as she gave me the results, couldn't believe it was ok. was so sure it was end of tx for me.

i need a quick scan thurs pm & fingers crossed stims will start.
whoo hoo me happy again :->

tx is so crazy, my team think i'm going nuts walked around so sad this morn & been hyper all afternoon.

on mobile but wishing u all best of luck & sending tons of babydust to u too xxxx


----------



## catherino

hi ladies on my mobile so just a quick one. Went for scan today and lining is getting nice and thick. Bleeding had stopped until they couldn't find my left ovary again and so it started again. But alot better now. I hav 6 little follicles on both sides but they would of hoped for 10 so i am now going to take 225iu and hav to go back Fri for another scan. Hav had a heat pad on all day to keep them warm! Lol Xx


----------



## Hope1980

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update from me, had scan today,it showed that down regulated well and luckily we could started stimming tonight   , was nervous about the first injection, but DP was brilliant, hardly felt anything.

Sorry for being AWOL, have been reading and trying to keep up to date about how everybody is doing through the tx.
I felt really flat in the past week, but today`s good news cheered me up a bit and hopefully the stimming will give me some     

Sorry for no personals this time .
Thinking of you all   

xx


----------



## lola33

Hi ladies, just a quick one from me, will catch up later

Hevan- Just wanted to send you loads of positive vibes your way   really hope that everything goes well today, fingers crossed  

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Hevan sorry late reply to your question as you are probably being scanned already and know your answer.    
I have never had a follie just not grow, they either have upped the meds and they grew (which i'm hoping has happened to you) or when i had a cyst they shrank! That was the one that got abandoned. 
Hope you are ok and it's happy news   
mejulie40 that's great news i bet you grinned like a cheshire cat when they told you.    Hope the rest of your journey is alot better.    Bring on the stims!

Hope that's great news for you too, glad you found the first injection ok   
catherino glad your scan went well and sorry they started you bleeding again but scans can be uncomfortable so not surprised. Hope they grow for friday with the heat!   

Em any news from the clinic yet?      
So glad things are sounding better on here, just thinking of Hevan and Em now and    for some more good news.    

Sorry to those i missed out catch you all later.


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for all your well wishes, you're all so good.  I didn't manage to log on yesterday as was a bit zonked all day after EC.  Well it went ok, they only managed to get 3 eggs.  Went into floods of tears when they told me that as just before they started the procedure the embrologyst said she thought she'd get 5.  Turns out 2 follies were cysts & the other had no egg.  They've just rang to say that 2 eggs have fertilised & they're going to do a day 2 transfer tomorrow morning.  They said they won't know the grade of the embryos til tomorrow morning so fingers crossed they are good ones     The procedure went fine.....loved the sedation    Bit crampy again today but nothing major.  Started those pessary things this morning, they went fine too.

So ..... how are you all?  

Hevan - Have been thinking of you this morning.....How did it go?  Hope SO much that your follies grew with the extra meds x    

Lola - How did you get on today?  Hope all went ok x   

Missy - Thats gas you had a dream of EC - I've been having mad dreams about all this too, just goes to show how much it is on our minds!  EC really wasn't as bad as I thought so don't put any worry into it x

Mejulie - Thats fantastic news, so happy for you. Bring on the stimms tomorrow  

Yolanda - Hope you're doing ok on the wait?  Yeh I took today off as I knew it wouldn't be just a one day of cramps with me.  Turns out I won't be going in at all this week seen as ET is tomorrow.  Should I rest up for tomorrow & Fri after ET?

Hope all the other lovely ladies are doing well.

Sending you all lots of love & luck...

Em x


----------



## lola33

Hello again ladies 

Yolanda- how is going, hope your embies are well  

Mejulie- great news in the end of the day, even if you had go through emotional meltdown   good luck for tomorrow  

Hope- congrats on starting the injections  hope everything goes smoothly 

Cathrino- sounds like you progressing well, hope the higher dose will do the trick  

Em- congrats on EC even if you didn't get as many as you were hoping for  but on the positive note, they both fertilized so that's  great news    hope they will develop into gorgeous , perfect embies     

Afm- Scan went ok, the follies keep on growing and the lining is good  But I guess they not growing so fast so will be on stimms for another couple of days, then scan on Friday and fingers crossed EC on Monday   I didn't even asked them about the number of follies and the size, to be honest the numbers are just getting me down, so I decided to concentrate on the positives, that they are actually developing   They haven't mentioned anything about canceling me, so I take as a very good sign 

Hope everybody having a good days, love to everyone   

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Just a quick one from me, had a scan this afternoon, first one since starting the Gonal F.  

The nurse said there was a good amount of follicals, the right ovary is responding better then left at present, but this can all change.  

Had another blood test for oestrogen and was told I would hear later if my dose needed to be upped.  

They also called DH and he has to go in on Tuesday to provide a sample to freeze prior to EC on Friday 26th to make sure they have enough sperm for the eggs.

My BF was 8 weeks pregnant and had a miscarriage on Monday, she had to go into hospital today to have the baby removed - cant help but feel that life is so cruel sometimes.

Am   for her and trying to stay   for us!

Will do personal's later, hope everyone is well and things are plodding along nicely!


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, just a very quick 1 from me, rushing to get ready for work.

Firstly, it's so great to hear so many positive results, I'm so pleased for everyone. (Lolsie, so sorry to hear about your friend, that is so sad for her).

Secondly, thank you all for the lovely comments, your support is amazing, it really helps. When I tell people about the website I refer to you as my faceless friends  

Thirdly, all your positivity paid off!! I am a very happy Heather right now. The follies responded and I have 6-8 good sized ones. The giant one is now a whopping 29mm but will not be used. I also have several smaller ones. I have anther scan friday and all being well EC Mon or Tues. 

Trying not to get too excited as it can change so rapidly at each appointment.

Thank you all again. I will catch up with personals tomorrow.

Lots of love and babydust to all XXX


----------



## Em05

Aw Hevan that is FANTASTIC news, I'm so happy for you.  You'll be skipping into work now    Just goes to show what can happen in a few days!  Bring on the EC on Mon/Tues    

Lolsie - Great to hear your scan went well too.  So sorry to hear about your BF, the poor girl x

Lola - Thanks a mill, keeping everything crossed at the mo    Thats great that your scan went well too.  Absolutely keep positive, you've no reason not to.  They're developing well by the sounds of things & you'll be going for your EC on Mon...how exciting  

Em xxx


----------



## lola33

Hevan- Wow thats great news    way to go girl!!! Best of luck for the scan on Friday and EC next week  

Lolsie- Sorry to hear about your friend   m/ c are so cruel and unfair. Good news about your scan, hope everything keeps on developing nicely   

Xx


----------



## yola

Hevan .................. I told you a lot can happen in 2 days  ha ha im so so so  bloody  pleased for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Em ....................... Sorry to didnt get more eggs i know exactly how you feel i was gutted when i woke up from GA its hard when you were expecting more  .....  As for rest it is entirely up to you ... you will def have tomoz off so you may as well take fri if you can and try and chill over weekend .... Did they give you a reason for day 2 transfer not day 3 ?? Not that it matters i  just wondered.

Losie .. Sounds like its all going well ... sorry to hear about your friend

Lola.... Who do you see at the lister do you recommend them ?? if this cycle is unsuccessful id like to look into immune issues who did your tests ive heard they are really expensive as are intralipids ?. 


Yolanda


----------



## Em05

Thanks Yolanda.  Yeh have tomorrow & Fri off work so think I'll do very little & just do a wee bit at weekend.  The only reason they gave for the day 2 transfer was because there were so few embryos, said they thought it best to put them in on day 2 as they feel they'll do better in their natural environment.  I queried day 5 blast & they said they wouldn't risk it.  Hope all good with you & you're managing ok during your 2ww x


----------



## yola

Hi Em


im ok going a bit mad .... i just dont feel like its worked... dont have any symptoms even from the progesterone...
I query the 5 day thing the way i see it is if the embryos stop developing in culture they will stop  growing in the uterus...  I was so tempted just to say to my clinic let them carry on and i would of done  it if was no extra cost but they want 600 quid .. That way if they died before 5 days i could save myself 2 ww and if they carried in to blasts i would have the benefit of knowing they were good eggs.

maybe  im wrong it was just something i thought about... anyway i thought the 600 would be better off going to next cycle if god forbid this one fails....

im praying for us both fingers crossed xxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Hevan that's great news i'm so happy for you and  they grow into nice juicy ones for EC next week!   
One of your faceless friends says stay positive lol We do all have faces really!  
Em how are you feeling? Hope you are taking it easy! Good news that they both fertilised and good luck for tomorrow when they are returned to their home   
lola that's great news that things are looking good and  for a bit more growth, get that hot water bottle out!   
Lolsie good that your scan went well and that you have some good follicles. Hope the left one catches up.  
Sorry to hear about your friend that's terrible i wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy, all you can do is be there when she needs you but look after yourself too.
ydonocik you will have company from tomorrow  Hope you are looking after yourself and  
diamonds hope things go well for your scan tomorrow too and your follicles are growing nicely 

Don't forget to update or give me a shout if you want me to do it! Sorry and  to the ones i've missed.
 for you all and lots of  

2 more pills for me and this time next week i will be updating you all on my first scan too   and hopefully had my first stim jab!


----------



## lola33

Missy - the hot water bottle is out and has been for the past 2 days    I'm also eating chicken, eggs and cottage cheese for protein, hope it helps    Just 2 pills left now, time goes fast  you must be exciting to get started soon   

Yolanda- I did the immunes with Dr G. Lister does immunes as wel though, but I really hope you don't have to worry about it   Regarding blasts, I'm not an expert, but I do not think that just because an embryo didn't make it to blast, means that it wouldn't implant and develop in the womb. I think they take them to blast if there is quite a few of them and they can't decide after a couple of days which one is the best. I might be wrong though, so don't quote me on that   Sending you loads od positive and stcky vibes for your 2ww  

Xx



Xx


----------



## yola

hi Lola 

Thanks xxx ps what about which consult you see at lister as there is quite a few and would you recc them have they been optimistic re amh levels??... I know i should be thinking more positive but need a plan B in place.... Ive heard a lot about Dr G seems to run a lot of tests !!!!!Will you be having the intralipid thing as you werent sure .... 

Do they have you on a blood thinner ??  My consult rec clexane although ive had absolutely no tests ??xx


----------



## yola

pps after what happened have lost a little faith in my consult


----------



## diamonds18

So much positive news in the last couple of days!!  

*Em* - wishing you so much   for tomorrow's ET! - Good luck 

*Hevan * - Fantastic news about your follies  good luck with Friday's scan.  I get what you mean about 'faceless' friends - but in my head you dont feel 'faceless' at all - its more like when I read a really good book and take those characters with me and I imagine what all the characters look like (do I sound totally like I have lost it now!!)   Anyway - you all feel very real, and not sure how sane I would be without your support and advice - and having somewhere to 'offload' !! xx

*Lola* - brilliant about your follies too - hope the extra couple of days stimming goes well and Friday's scan shows even more growth!!  

*Missy* - wow - only 2 pills left - thats great - you must feel like you have come to the end of a marathon!!  Be great when you start stimming in a week's time too 

*MeJulie* - I am so pleased you have D-Regged! Good luck with your scan tomorrow and hope to hear you have started stimming!!  

*Catherino* - hope the higher dose is working its trick and your next scan goes well  

*Hope * - Yay - congratulations on starting stimming!!    Hows it going so far - any symptoms?

*Lolsie * - fantastic that your first scan went well  So sorry to hear about your b/f - devastating for her.

*Yolanda* - How may days are you in to the 2ww now? I can imagine how mad we are all going to go during that time......so any tips you have on how you are dealing with it greatly welcomed!! Your little embies are clearly fighters - so keep thinking those positive thoughts!!    I have also been prescribed Clexane for when I have the ET - some clinics recommend it as it may have a number of benefits - it helps in treatment (prevention) miscarriage, it can also help survival and successful invasion of the trophoblast (something that develops in the placenta).....and supposedly it also helps with embryo implantation. Hope this helps! 

AFM - first blood results meant they upped my dosage of stimms two days ago - Gonal still 150IU but Menopur now up to 225IU. First scan tomorrow - feeling a little nervous that they already felt the need to up my dose before even seeing my scan......also have been having lots of sharp pains in right abdomen - has anyone else experience that sort of pain? I am busy using the hot water bottle for pain relief (with the added side bonus of hopefully encourage the little follies to grow too!) 

It is DH's birthday tomorrow so we have the scan at lunchtime and then we are having the afternoon off to grab a nice lunch and stroll about London. Hopefully will give us something else to talk about other than IVF.......

Hope everyone else is well?

Love and baby dust to you all


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans  stimming next scan next scan  Egg collection Egg transfer OTD Outcome 

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 11th Aug? 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug ?23rd Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 15thAug 17 &19th Aug 22/23rd Aug 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug 19th Aug 22nd Aug ?
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 22nd Aug 5th Sept
Em05 5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug 18th Aug
amanda 8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug

Just moving the list along abit so we can see it easier.
diamonds hope your scan goes well and you have a nice lunch with DH. 

Tigge and dolly are you still reading or am i being left to go last on my own again?   
amanda are you still on for EC tomorrow? 

Thinking of getting my hot water bottle out, not to warm any follicles yet just to warm me i'm freezing and it's tipping down here. Who's stolen the sun?
The last 2 evenings we have held the british firework championships here but it's finished now so  the sun comes back now as it always rains when that's happening.


----------



## yola

diamonds thanks for info i didnt realise that about clexane my clinic tell me absolutely nothing they are very relaxed.... have a lovely day in london sounds fab......  hop you get good news at scan appt for for hubbies bday... all sounds very positive  xxxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

ydonocik my clinic is like that too, don't even get bloods done    Not had them done for 1 year! Shocking   
I have read some ladies use baby aspirin 75mg for the same reason and you can buy them in tesco, i have some in the cupboard but still not sure whether to use them.


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies,

Yolanda- I send you a PM 

Diamonds-best of luck with your scan, I'm sure you will do just fine   I think a lot of ladies get sharp pains in the ovaries, a had it as well from time to time, but not that much. I think it's a good sign, means that something is happening there  Enjoy your your DP birthday   

Hello to everybody else here  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Morning ladies,

Thank you again for all your comments 

Mejulie - Brilliant news for you, I'm so pleased, and glad that the cysts are not active. Good luck for your scan this afternoon,  it's still all good and you start stimming. TX is very crazy, I've been so up and down, especially at work. My colleagues know and are very supportive so don't question my mood changes. My Sergeant did get tears yesterday morning and he didn't really know what to do with me.  Hope your colleagues are being supportive and understanding, it makes such a difference 

Catherino - Great news on your follies, sorry they made you bleed again, hope it didn't last too long. Fingers crossed for tomorrow 

Hope - Great news that you've started stimming. Sorry you had been feeling down, blame DR!! You have lots to look forward to now. Hope stimming goes well  

Lola  - Thank you so much for your post yesterday morning. I saw it before I left for the clinic. Sorry I didn't return the favour, I was too nervous to write anything before my appointment. I don't think you have anything to worry about, as long as follies are growing that is great news. At my FC they have told me they want mine to grow slowly as it's easier to increase the dosage than decrease. Mine literally hadn't grown on Monday, since Friday's scan, except the greedy giant one and that's why there was talk of cancelling me. The Embryologist was hovering about outside my scan yesterday to see what was happening, so I guess they really didn't know what caused my 'stalling'. You'll have lots of nice plump juicy follies  . We are still on same timetable. They are pretty sure my EC will be Mon, Tues would be the latest. 

Missy - Thank you so much for your positivity and reality checks, it's really helped. Only 2 pills left, that's gone so fast,  you will be stimming next week. I know you're not faceless  it was meant in the nicest possible way 

Em - Sorry you didn't get as many eggs as you'd hoped, but it's great news that 2 fertilized. Hope ET has gone/is going well this morning. Are you having them both transferred? Lots of  during your 2ww,  it works out for you 

Lolsie - Sounds like everything is moving along nicely for you, it's all very positive. Hope it all goes well  Hope your bf is ok 

Yolanda - Thank you for your comments  Sending you lots of . I know it's probably hard not to, but try not to think about it too much, maybe you're over analysing things and looking for symptoms. Diamonds is right, you've got little fighters in there.    for you, when is test day? 

Diamonds - Good luck with scan today, don't be nervous. I would see it as a good thing they've upped your meds already, maybe they were being over cautious before, as I said to Lola, at my FC they said they prefer to start low and increase as necessary, anyway lots of  and  all is ok. I have had pains in my right abdo all through stimming, haven't been overly worried and not even mentioned it to my clinic, just assumed it was the meds doing their work. Have a lovely afternoon with DH  I know you're not faceless, it was meant in the nicest way, I consider you all to be friends, just friends I don't know what you look like. You're not , I imagine characters inbooks too, and I imagine what you all look like 

AFM - Still feeling very happy after yesterdays scan. Trying not to get too carried away with myself though, everything changes so rapidly.  the follies keep growing so EC can happen next week. I'm only looking as far ahead as the upcoming appointment. DH took me for lunch after our appointment, which made me late for work, whoops  Also had a meeting with my Inspector, updated him on progress and he has told me that while he doesn't want to wrap me up in cotton wool, he doesn't want me put at risk during 2ww and will have me put on unofficial restricted duties, but that will be discussed as when the time comes. That's a huge load of my mind as I had been worrying about what to do for the best.

Sending lots of love,               and       

XXXXX


----------



## LolsieG

I have just returned from a pedicure! Was lovely, and helped me to relax a bit too.  

Thank you for your comments re my lovely friend, she seems to be ok, trying to look at the positives... she has a gorgeous daughter already who turns 3 tomorrow!

Mejulie - really glad to hear the cyst are not anything that will delay you further!   Good luck at your scan! 

diamonds - Good luck at scan tomorrow   and have a lovely day in London!  

Hope - Glad scan went well and stimming has started!  

Hevan - Glad your last scan went well! I am with you on the next appointment thing, I can only think that far too! Would drive myself mad if thought to the end of the process!  

lola - Glad all going well and moving forwards!     EC can go ahead for Monday!

Missy - 2 already! The days are flying by!     Good luck when you start stimming!

AFM - Have had to up my Gonal F from 112.5iu to 150iu, following scan and blood test yesterday - 7th day of stimming and have been having a lot of "period" type pains today am going to have to get out the hot water bottle again, and also *TMI* some clear gloopy discharge... has anyone else had this when stimming? Have another scan and blood test tomorrow so may ask the nurse.

Sorry to anyone I have missed   &   to all! xxxx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Well.....I'm back from the clinic & now lying on the couch!!  ET went fine.  Got the 2 put back.  They said one was a grade A 4 cell and the other wasn't as good (can't remember details of that one) but decided to get them both put in anyway.  To be honest I find all the grades & transfer days a bit confusing.  So looks like its up to mother nature now and if its to be it'll be    The only thing that is playing on my mind a bit is that the embryologist couldn't get a proper picture from the scan to see what she was doing so basically put them into where she thought was the correct place.  She finished saying that sometimes they're unable to get a clear picture & that she was confident she put them in the right place.  Kinda wish she'd said nothing to be honest & just did what she had to do as I was none the wiser either way.  Oh sure nothing I can do only hope & pray she did get the right place & that they'll implant.  

So hows everybody doing?

Hevan - Great to hear that you're feeling good & that your boss is so understanding & helpful, will ease that side of the stress for you.  What time is your scan tomorrow?  Look forward to hearing bout the continued growth of your follies  

Mejulie -  

Diamonds - Hope your scan went ok?  Don't worry bout those pains as Lola said they're a good sign as proves the stimms are working.  When I went for my 2nd scan the consultant asked had I many twinges and when I said no he looked disappointed.  Hope you're enjoying DH's bday lunch x

Lola - Hope you're doing good x

Missy - Getting so close to stimming.....yipppeee x

Yolanda - Well looks like I've joined you on the 2ww!  Can't believe it was an additional 600 quid to take them to day 5, how mad is that.  Like its costing so much money as it is - pure mental.  You were right not to bother.  My clinic gave me the option to leave them for another day today, again I was a bit confused as was suspicious as to why they didn't contact me before we got there to give that option, felt they were more comfortable doing it today so just went with that.  Don't worry bout not getting symptoms from progesterone, I googled it & it seems that some do and some don't.  When do you test?  Hope its not too much longer x   

Hi to all the other ladies I've missed.

Lots of babydust to us all

Em xx


----------



## Em05

Lolsie - Good to hear you enjoyed the pedicure & you managed to relax.  I've heard a discharge during simms can be normal, mention to the nurse tomorrow just to put your mind at ease. x


----------



## lola33

Em- Congrats on being PUPO     really hope I can join you and Yolanda soon  Yes I guess from now on it is up to mother nature, so sending you loads of sticky vibes    and hope you embies are making themselves at home 

Lolsie- I had a bit of a period time pain as well, but nothing to bad, been "on" water bottle as well, anything to make the follies happy  The nurse at the clinic told me not to worry if I would get any type of discharge, so it is absolutely normal  

Hevan- Great to hear that your work is so understanding, it really must help a lot. Best of luck for the scan tomorrow and fingers crossed both of us will go for EC on Monday    

Afm- I have been feeling straggly positive for the past couple of days, just hope all my PMA spreads straight down to my ovaries    Scan tomorrow , so fingers crossed   

How is everybody else doing?  

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Em - I will do! thanks! Sounds like your experience of ET was ok, minus the lady putting doubts when implanting! 
Sending you lots of   &   and   mother nature does her job!  

lola - thanks! That makes me feel better! None of the nurses had mentioned it!   Good luck tomorrow!  

xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, just a quick one as on mobile at work. 

Lolsie - It all sounds normal. I've been getting intermittent period pain feelings, should be a good sign follies are growing. As for discharge, I've been reassured that it's perfectly normal and a good sign. It's too do with all the hormones you're injecting. All positive. Best of luck with rest of stimming X

Em - Fab news on ET. Take it easy. Hope 2ww doesn't drag too much. Lost of positive thoughts and babydust X

Lola - Keeping everything crossed we are both on track tomorrow and join Yolanda and Em for 2ww next week X

Hope everyone is well XX


----------



## Missy123

Hevan, Lola, catherino and lolsie good luck for your scan tomorrow and    they say EC next week or soon    
amanda     if you are having EC tomorrow.

Good luck and hope you all have a nice evening, i'm off to play cards. Keep up the


----------



## diamonds18

Hi,

Hevan - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and those 6-8 follies have grown well  Great that your inspector is being so supportive - must make a difference for you. Totally agree with you that you have to take this treatment stage by stage, appointment by appointment - it is the only way I can stay sane! 

Missy - Hope you have had a good day - enjoy your cards night! 

Yolanda - how are you today? 

Em - Congratulations on being PUPO    Sending you lots of sticky vibes  

Lola - Glad you are feeling positive  - good luck for the scan tomorrow 

Catherino - great that your lining and follies are looking good - hope the scan goes well tomorrow  

Lolsie - Glad the pedicure helped you to relax !  I had a gloopy clear discharge moment this morning too - so guess it must be somthing that can happen when stimming! Hope your period type pains have eased  When is your next scan?

Hope  - Hope the scan went well today - hows stimming going? 

MeJulie 40 - Hope the scan went well today and you have started stimming?  

Hope everyone else having a good day too xx

AFM - Had a very wet day in London  - tipped it down all day so my vision of a nice romantic stroll by the Thames after lunch with DH didnt materialise!! But we did have a lovely birthday lunch (although no alcohol....) Scan went well I think - lining thick (doc said it was very good), 5 good sized follies on my left ovary plus 2 smaller ones, and 4 on my right plus 3 smaller ones.....next scan on saturday. Had a bit of a 'moment' at the clinic though as the doctor checked with me that I had started taking my cetrocide injections.....huh?? ....explained I havent been given any...she challenged me and said of course I had......she then checked my prescription and no they hadnt given me any.....so I have started two days late on the drug that stops you ovulating naturally................ They have tried to reassure me that all will be ok and they took more bloods to assess what level my LH is at.....so fingers crossed no harm will be done.....doesnt instill the greatest confidence in the nurses though! 

Anyway - overall feeling mega positive    about having some follies there growing.....yay   

Better go and spend more time with hubster on his birthday 

Babydust, sticky vibes and lots of hugs to everyone


----------



## mejulie40

on mobile but wanted to let you all know mejulie has started stims WHOO HOO!!

luv to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

mejulie40 - yay - way to go !!!


----------



## Hevan81

Just a quickie

Mejulie - Fab news, yeay for you. Hope stimming goes well X

Diamonds - Great news on follies, hope they continue to grow well for you. Hope the FC mess up doesn't cause problems!! X

Lola and Catherino - Good luck for your scans.   everything is on track Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Yolanda & Em -  our 2wk wait ladies :-> hope u are both well & embies are making themselves at home.

Lola & catherino - best of luck with your scans today, fingers crossed all is going to plan.

Diamonds - can't believe the clinic forgot to give you some drugs, not what you want to hear but so glad scan went well & all looking good.

Hope - How are stims going for you? i did my 1st injection last night & its great to be back on track again . any side effects i should know about ?

Missy - How's you? have you finished your pills yet :-> 
could you update my nxt scans 26/8 - 28/8 & ec 01/09 thank you xxxx

Heven - It's good you have support at work. my boss has been great & its really helped take the pressure off. hope all goes well at your scan & those follies are growing nicely :-> 

Lolsie - Sounds like the pedi helped you relax, might try that myself as been so stressed out with the ongoing dr. poor hubby been worse than me but seems more relaxed now stimms started. 

Afm  - Started stimms at last WHOO HOO still can't believe it & actually found tbe injection easier than dr.
they put me on gonal f 450 which seems high to me but if it makes lots of eggs i'll be happy :->

sorry if i missed anyone.

luv , hugs & tons of baby dust to us all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Em05

Thanks girls.

Best of luck to Hevan, Lola, Catherino and Lolsie for your scans today.  Looking forward to you joining myself & Yolanda on the 2ww x 

Mejulie - Wahoo thats great you've started stimms.  Don't worry bout high dosage, I was on high dosage too, heres to lots of nice follies for you  

Diamonds - Good to hear you had a nice lunch, was a shame about the rain    Great news bout your follies    As for the clinic, thats crazy that the mix up occurred.  Just goes to show we have to be on the ball at all stages.  I would believe the clinic when they say no harm done with starting them few days later.  

Sending lots of        to you all xx


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming  next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer OTD Outcome









mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 18th Aug 26th Aug 28th Aug 1st Sept 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 11th Aug? 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug 24th Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 15thAug 17 &19th Aug 23rd Aug 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug 19th Aug 23rd Aug 
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 22nd Aug 5th Sept
Em05 5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug 18th Aug
amanda 8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies

So the follies are still a little shy of the required size, however, they are continuing to grow  

They reckon the follies grow about 1mm a day so EC is booked for Tuesday at 8.30, I'm so excited, but again, trying not to think any further than that. I continue taking Gonal and sniffing til Sunday, take the HCG injection Sunday night and then keep everything crossed. There are about 10 follies that they measured today, but some of them are too small to catch up I think. 

I hope everyone else has had good news today.

Mejulie - Glad first injection went well  

Hello to everyone on here 

Lots of love and   to all XXX


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies and thank you so much for all your well wishes  

Just back from the scan and it's good news, my follies has grown and they are actually 9 on my left one   the sonographer was really pleased and to be honest a bit chocked I think, because it is a very big improvement since last time    I told her that I iahve been eating loads of proteins and hugging the water bottle and she said that I should keep on doing what I'm doing cause it's obviously working   I know it is still very early days and it does not mean that I will ger loads of eggs, but it feels so good to know that I at least respond pretty well to the drugs. The egg collection is booked on tuesday, just to a couple of more days of stimming to give all the smaller follies a chance to grow as well   

Hevan- really hope you scan went well today  

Mejulie- good to hear you don't find the injections too bad, I found it much easier than I thought it would be as well  I started on 300iu, but was increased to 375iu after 6 days, cause follies was a bit slow to grow  I'm sure 450iu will do the trick for yiu  

Diamonds- yes, you were a bit unlucky with the weather yesterday, it felt like winter almost, me don't like  glad the sun is back now  Really good news on your scan, looks like everything is developing the way it should  Good luck tomorrow  

Missy- hope you enjoyed playing cards and won loads of money if that was involved  

Catherino- how did your scan go?  

Hello to Yolanda, Em, Lolsie, Hope hope you all doing well  

Xx


----------



## lola33

Hevan- Just saw your post now, well that's really good that they are kept on growing   I'm a bit slow as well, but as long that they are grown it good news  I'm booked for EC on Tuesday as well     

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola that's great news for you too. So exciting. Such a shame we aren't at same clinic. It amazes me how much things change in just a few days. Best of luck for your last few days of stimming Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan & lola - Glad all went ok at your scans! Wishing you both lots of luck for EC Tuesday!!   

Em - How are you feeling today?   I cant wait to be PUPO! 

mejulie - So glad you have started and all went ok with first injection!    Definatly get yourself booked in for some relaxation! Its a necessity, you've got to look after yourself!  

diamonds - Sorry to hear they messed up your drugs - you will have to make sure your extra vigilant by the sounds of it!  Glad your feeling   Shame about the rain in London but glad you had a nice time!

Hope everyone else is doing well, we've all got so much going on atm hard to keep up - am sorry if I miss anything! 

AFM - Scan went ok - nurse wasnt overly forthcoming with information so felt like I had to drag it from her.  I forgot to empty my blader prior to scan which made it difficult for her to see the lining properly, she said there was a good number growing still, right still coming along better then left.  
She didnt talk numbers or sizes   will ask them to be exact on Monday.
She did say that Monday's scan will give them an idea as to whether EC will be taking place on Friday as scheduled but mentioned it could be sooner am kinda hoping not as they have DH booked into give an extra sample Tuesday for backup!    If they do move it  they have enough sperm!  Had another blood test for oestrogen and again, was told I would hear later if my dose needed to be upped further.  Feel ok, wish she had been more   with the info. 

Staying   and looking forwards to Monday ill be prepared if the nurse is like this again and have my questions at the ready!


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie it does sound positive. They didn't specifically tell me any info, I watched the screen while they were measuring   but defo ask for your own peace of mind.

If they do bring your EC forward it wouldn't be Tues so they would def get your DH   in plenty of time. You won't be far behing Lola and I  

Good luck for Mondays scan XX


----------



## lola33

Hevan- you are such a brave lady to look at the screen, I'm waaay too scared of what I might see or not see there   I wasn't even planning on asking about my follies today, I didn't ask last time, she told me herself, but no sizes mentioned really, but she said it looked good, so I take her word for it   Fingers crossed for both of us on Tuesday then    yes it is a shame we not at the same clinic 

Lolsie- Sounds like everything is looking really good for you, I know they don't always talk, you have to actually drag that out them sometimes, can be a but annoying I guess, but I'm sure you are doing just fine, if she mentioned that the EC could be sooner than planned I think it means that your doing really well   Hope everything works out fine with your DH too 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Ha ha, Lola, not so much brave as incredibly nosey  . I like to know everything, perhaps to my detriment sometimes.


----------



## Missy123

Hevan and lola you must be really nervous and excited thinking EC is not far away, so glad your scans were good.   Good luck for tuesday!

Lolsie i'm sure things will be ok with you having enough  my DH produced twice and it was frozen ready incase it's not so good on the day, they know the score so will make sure you have enough too. 

diamonds is your EC on tuesday too? Glad you had a good day but sorry about the rain!  Hope DH had a happy birthday.
mejulie40 hope your still excited about starting stimming and it's going well 

Em and ydoncik hope you ladies are taking it easy. 

Hi to you all  
Well it's all moving along now ladies   lots of EC's coming up and ET's then more will be PUPO   
I'm not rich after cards we only play for pence so no chance of that  I didn't do very good anyway, mind was elsewhere i should learn how to switch off!
Well last pill tonight  so bring on scans and stimms!


----------



## Missy123

Hevan i am the same looking at the screen and asking questions, i think she's glad of the peace when i leave the room!   My mind runs away with me sometimes!
I'm the same at home and DH just says " and breathe"


----------



## Hevan81

Ha ha, I know what you mean, my DH is the same. Keeps bringing me back to earth.

Yeay for your last pill tonight XX

Good luck for stimms


----------



## lola33

Missy- thank you, yes very excited and hopeful, I'm just really grateful that I have made it this far, was a bit nervous there with my slow growers   Wow the last pill! Good luck for your scan   and bring on the stimms   

Xx


----------



## catherino

hey ladies had my scan today and its not great news. Still not much going on! Been given higher dose until next scan on Tues. Been told that if nothing has happened by then the cycle Wil be abandoned. I'm very sad about it all but trying to stay positive. Hope you all keeping well Xx


----------



## lola33

Catherino- sorry about your scan   but try to stay positive, a lot can happen in a few day, just look at me and Hevan  I'm sure the increased dose will make the difference   will be praying that your follies will catch up     I was slow as well and started using a hot water bottle and eat A LOT of protein, probably 60-70g a day, of course I'm not saying that's the reson the follies grew, but maybe it helped a little bit 

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi,

Missy - you are finally at the end of DR - yay!!!    I dont know when my EC will be - they think it will be wednesday - but will depend on the next scan and how the follies are doing  

Hevan and Lola - fantastic news about your follies and ECs planned for Tuesday - how exciting for you both!  

Lolsie - brilliant that there are still a good number growing   - you are very restrained not asking about how many or size.  I'm the same as Hevan - I ask loads and loads of questions at the moment.  DH was in with me this time and he asks even more than me!!!    

MeJulie - glad you are finding the injections ok so far!  

Em and Yolanda - hope you are getting some good relaxing going on??  

Catherino - I am so sorry to hear about your scan - really hoping and keeping my fingers crossed that the higher dose gets those little follies growing for you    

Hi to everyone else x

AFM - off to clinic for my next scan tomorrow - am sitting here with a hot water bottle drinking a cup of lovely hot chocolate (for the protein obviously.....)....yum xxx  Got a lovely bunch of flowers today from MIL and FIL - they are really excited about Project Junior - (no pressure then!)..

Hope you have a great weekend and to all those little follies and little embies - GROW GROW GROW


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - Great news so far for you, hope scan goes well today and you're on track for EC on Weds   

Catherino - I'm so sorry to hear your scan didn't go well yesterday. I was in exactly the same position on Monday, I hadn't grown at all over the weekend and was told if no improvement by Weds TX would be abandoned. The increased dosage did the trick and I'm back on track.   this is the case for you too. Sending you lots of   and  . Have a nice relaxing weekend, you've got 4 days to let them grow. Heat and protein, and I even talked to mine, yes I know I'm a little  ,  . Lots of love and   XX


----------



## catherino

thanks for your thoughts ladies. What is the best protein to hav. Been drinking milk more and eating eggs but is there something thats really high but not too fatty?


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- Good luck for you scan today   aawww, very sweet of your MIL and FIL to send you flowers 

Hevan- trust me you are not the only one talking to you follies, I was even singing (hope nobody heard me)   

Catherino- I have been eating 300g cottage cheese a day, very high in protein and low in fat and then eggs and chicken also 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

catherino I'm sure they will grow on the higher dose, they always start you lower and move up incase they grow too fast so just being cautious.  
Hevan is perfect example  so try and stay positive. Beans on toast has protein but not fattening! My fav is cheese lots of protein but very fattening!
diamonds good luck with your scan today  Hope they give you a better idea when EC will be.


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - I have been drinking lots of milk - some people seems to recommend a pint a day, plus I am eating cheese, eggs,  beans and fish.  And dont forget that hot water bottle!!  Tuesday is a few days away so you have time for them to grow      

Hevan  - ha ha - glad it is not only me - I talk to my little follies too - havent sung yet though lola!!  Also find myself rubbing my tummy alot!! 

AFM - scan today went well - 11 follies all between 14 - 20mm, plus two smaller ones.  A bit shocked actually as they are now talking about maybe having another scan tomorrow and then having the HCG shot tomorrow night - EC on Tuesday!  It all seems to be moving very quickly all of a sudden! (yipee) So have already had a massive decaff latte to get that protein into me....

Rain is driving me crazy - where is our sunny summer?   

Have a good weekend everyone  xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Afternoon ladies

I'm suitably refreshed after a manic nightshift. It's so difficult when you're constantly bloated and always needing the toilet!!

Catherino - I hope you are feeling ok today. It's hard not to worry about it, I thought of nothing else. Still sending you lots of   and   .

Diamonds - That's amazing news on your follies. Hopefully you'll be joining Lola and I on Tuesday  

I'm glad I'm not alone with the talking thing. Diamonds, I rub mine a lot as well - good source of heat, well that's what I tell myself anyway   I haven't tried singing to them though Lola, for fear they might start shrivelling away    I have such an angelic voice, not  

Is anyone else finding they are really sneezey and snuffly with the nasal sprays?

Hope all the ladies on the thread are well, we haven't heard from a lot of you for a while.........

Have a great weekend


----------



## Missy123

diamonds that's great news you maybe joining Hevan and Lola for EC on tuesday, 11 sounds great.  Keep them warm!
Can't believe your clinic opens on a sunday, mine only opens on a saturday if they really have to.

Hevan can't believe you are rubbing your tum  don't get caught else people will think there is something your not telling them! At least you aren't the only one and i  i don't start it also! 
I'll stick to the hot water bottle i think. Glad you got through your night shift ok. 

I think it is so quiet as some have moved onto other treads and left us  Maybe they will pop back when they are ready.


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Catherino - Sorry to hear your scan didn't go well.  You'll be amazed what a few days on a higher dose can do, Hevan is a prime example of that.  Lots of protein plus hot water bottle til Tues.  I was eating beans on toast when wasn't in form of eggs, cheese etc.  How much did they increase your dose by?  Lots of    to you x

Lolsie - Don't take their lack of info &  lack of  too much to heart, my clinic were the same.  Very robotic & never  gave any info unless I asked.  At my last scan I asked what size the follies were & the consultant literally just turned the computer screen to me & said there they all are.  I was looking at an excel table full of info & figures & hadn't a clue where to even start looking.  I just gave up after that!!  You're right, go armed with questions on Monday, the only way when clinics aren't overly forthcoming with the info.  At least you know the follies are growing which is the main thing x      

Lola, Hevan, Diamonds - So many EC's next week ..... wahoo   Great to hear you were all happy with your scans. Sending you all lots of    

Missey - Hope all good with you & you're looking forward to stimms x

AFM - Tired, bloated & sore boobs basically sums me up at the mo plus the odd headache here & there.  Its all the effects of the progesterone pessarie (don't worry not all girls get it, just some).  I googled it today (as we do!) and it said it makes your body think its pregnant.  Think its supposed to ease as the week goes on.  Was in Sainsbury's earlier with jeans on & had to open the button PLUS zip & they didn't even move, just goes to show how poured into them I was......Thank God I'd a long top over them  

Hi to everyone I missed x

Love,

Em x


----------



## Em05

P.S. I've started to talk to my tummy too.....begging them to implant & promising that they'll (or he/she) will have the best parents ever.....haven't started the singing but knowing me I will soon


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Em- Oh poor you with all those side effects, hope it gets better soon 

Hevan- well done on the night shift, can imagine it must be tough at the moment and tell me about running to the loo all the time, what is that all about? Very annoying in deed  hope you are getting your rest now 

Diamonds- fab news on your follies    hoe you can join me and Hevan in are Tuesday EC club 

Cathrino- some positive follies growing vibes coming your way    

Yolanda- hope you doing good on your 2ww wait  

Afm- Got a call from the clinic today, they changed my triggers shot timing from 10.30 to 9.30 pm, so I guess I'm up for a early EC on Tuesday morning, possibly even first on the list, well I don't mind, the sooner we out of there the better   would get so nervous if I had to hang around and wait to long to be taken to the theater. Tummy feeling much tender than before now, specially when I bend down  Was trying to avoid it, but somebody has to do the cleaning , DP is working today, so has to be me. Today is the last day of stimming, will just have 75iu tomorrow before the trigger shot. I have been stimming for 15 day wow  that's quite long, my ovaries sure take their time to wake up 

Hope everybody having a lovely weekend  

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lola - much better to have EC early so you are not hanging around thinking about it all morning!    I find it amasing how they can time it so accurately ( but very glad they can!!).  You are very good doing the cleaning - I find any excuse I can to avoid!...

Hevan what time do you have to take your trigger injection tomorrow?  Is that your last night shift now?  Hope you managed to get lots of sleep and rest today  

Em - sorry to hear you are having some side effects with the progesterone - hope it passes soon....and that you start to feel lots of BFP symptoms instead......      

Yolanda - are you having any symptoms?  How are you doing?   

Missy - It is wierd/fascinating how different all of the clinics are and all of our protocols too.  As long as we all get the right result at the end of the day I guess it doesnt much matter!  I bet you are excited about next week too so you can get started on stimming!  

AFM - a little update - my doctor phoned this evening with results of bloods, all ok but he has decided that he wants me to keep stimming tomorrow (day 9 stimming) and then have my scan Monday - then should be having the trigger HCG that night - so I will be EC on wednesday - one day behind Hevan and Lola!  

Hope everyone else having a good weekend


----------



## An2

Hi Ladies,

I have already started my first IVF cycle and had 2 embryos transferred on Wednesday.
I more or less have been chilled the last few days but today it all seems to be overwhelming.  Not sure what I should be doing or not doing.
I've started to get a cramps on my lower right abdomen and a bit short of breath.
Would love to chat with any one experiencing similar things or even at a similar time in the cycle.

I started on August 1st with Gonal F, then 3 days later on Cetrotide, I had my egg collection on the 12th - where they collected 15.  8 Fertilised on day 3 and 1 very good and a second one were transferred as blasos on the 17th.  The others didn't make the cut for freezing.
This is the waiting game....


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Lola - So this is your 1st day of no stimming, must feel good.  I certainly don't miss those injections!  So EC is first thing Tues morning....I will be sending lots of     your way x

Diamonds - Thats great your finishing stimms too, so EC on Wed....so exciting ... will be sending lots of     your way too x

Anuradha - Welcome to the thread.  Firstly congrats on getting to this stage.  I seem to be just one day behind you.  I started stimms on 5th Aug with Gonal F, had my egg collection on 16th and transfer on 18th they went with day 2 transfer due to lack of eggs, I have low AMH.  They only managed to get 3 eggs and just 2 fertilised.  Like yourself, I had the 2 transferred, 1 good & 1 not so good.  I'm the same re not knowing what I should and shouldn't be doing, also eating/drinking.  I've experienced alot of cramps too, think its mainly the after effects of egg collection.  Think its our ovaries etc just settling back down after all that went on during egg collection.  The ovaries seemingly get swollen afterwards as they are working hard at trying to replace the follies that were taken out.  How are you finding the pessaries?  They seem to be giving me few headaches, sore boobs & spots - oh the joys of it all!!  Like yourself I was pretty chilled up to this, just feeling quite anxious now esp when I think of the testing day.  How you feeling today?  Hope the cramps have eased.  Sending you lots of    .

Em x


----------



## An2

Em - Thanks for our encouraging response.  Today so far so good.  Just on my first emotional day! 
Pessaries - very sore boobs and yes spots too.
Been a bit short of breath so gonna try some breathing excercises soon and get some accupuncture this week.
Try not to stress and speak to the little eggs with your hands on them breathing deep in to them. (easier said than done!)  

Lola and Diamonds - wish you luck this week.  Stay positive and smiling.


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

I'm on my phone as DH hogging the laptop, so please excuse any mistakes.

Diamonds - My HCG is at 8.30 tonight. Nervous and excited, and definately looking forward to my drug free day tomorrow! Sorry you're no longer in the Tuesday club, best safe than sorry though. What time are you taking your trigger?

Missy - I only really rub my tummy when it hurts or I'm talking to it, mostly that's at home. If I am in company I just blame IBS!! How's things with you?

Em - Sorry. You're suffering with the side effects, lots of sticky vibes and   that it's all worth it! I reckon talking to your embies is good, lots of encouragement for them.

Lola - That's good that your HCG & EC has been brought forward, much less waiting around for you. Mine's at 8.30. My tummy is quite tender as well, was gonna ask you about that. Sometimes it hurts with every step I take. I've been stimming for 18 days, feels like longer. Didn't help that I 'stalled' for 3 days!! Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.

Anuradha - Welcome to the thread. Congrats on being PUPO, hope you are feeling ok at the mo. When is your OTD? Sending you lots of sticky vibes and  

Yolanda - How are you? Hope you are well and 2ww is going ok? OTD must be approaching? Lots of sticky vibes,   and  

Mejulie - How is the stimming going? Hope you are well and not experiencing too many side effects?

Catherino - How are you doing? Hope you are having a nice weekend. Lots of   and   those follies are growing

AFM - Well what a night shift!! People seemed to want to fight last night! The first one, a bloke, I kept out of for fear of injury. My colleagues knew and understood. Then it was a 19yr old girl. She was very petite but gobby. Thought we were just chucking her in the back of the van but she decided to kick off. The stupid drunken    knee'd me in the groin and lower stomach twice!! Body armour only covers to below navel. I don't mind telling you I saw red!! It hurt initially, more so I think because my tummy was so bloated and tender. I very nearly cried there and then in the street. My Inspector happened to be there and when he and I got back on station he told me in no uncertain terms that I was now station bound!! She went on to assault another PC and a Detention Officer. I'm pretty sure she won't have done any damage, but I'm sure you can imagine all the thoughts going through my mind!

I'm on rest days now until Thursday, and rest I shall!! Looking forward to my drug free day tomorrow. I think it's going to be any everything free day  

Lots of love


----------



## Em05

Aw Hevan, you poor pet.  What a night of it you had.  I can only imagine how you must've felt & the thoughts that went through your mind.  I couldn't imagine any damage was done as the follies are very much protected. Thank God you'll be based in the station from now on, deffo the only place for you now.  That girl sounded a complete  , fit for a nuthouse by the sounds of it.  You enjoy these rest days ..... get that hot water bottle onto those lovely follies today.  Mind yourself x  

Anuradha - Good to hear you're feeling better today.  Thanks for that, will try start the deep breathing.  Enjoy your Sunday x


----------



## An2

Hevan - thanks.  my old is this coming Friday.  trying to fight the low moments. 

Good luck ladies testing this week.  I don't know what to do on 'rest days'.  My husband had booked an early surprise tickets to a concert this Wednesday.  Turned out to be my ET day! So, while I was getting changed, he asked the Doc and the Embryologist if he should sell the tickets or take me and they both were passionate about us going.  So I slept for a few hours, then went to the concert.... . didn't jump up and down.  So, hoping the docs were right as they said - 'do what makes you happy'... and we have a good result on Friday.  .  
So - 'do what makes you happy' ladies.


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer  OTD Outcome

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 18th Aug 26th Aug 28th Aug 1st Sept 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 11th Aug? 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug 24th Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 15thAug 17 &19th Aug 23rd Aug 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug 19th Aug 23rd Aug 
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 22nd Aug 5th Sept
Em05  5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug 18th Aug
amanda  8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug

Hevan so glad you are no station bound, you could do with less freaks like her! Like Em said your follicles are well protected but that's not the point!  
Must have still been really painful for you so gets lots of rest. Got to be in shape for tuesday.  
diamonds good luck with your scan tomorrow  hope all is well and goes ahead for wed, i will think of you when i'm having my first scan   
Anuradha, Em and yolanda  for some BFP's soon    
catherino   they are growing nicely  
Hope do you still have a scan for tomorrow? hope you are ok  and all is going well.

 to you all, hope you had a nice relaxing weekend


----------



## Missy123

Quick question to you, when did you start your stimms? Was it just after AF and did they say you were LP or SP. Mine told me i was LP but people on LP seem to start stimms on day 21 of cycle is this correct as i think i am waiting for AF now    total lack of info. Thanks ladies in advance for any info


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - I was on LP - and I started stimming on day 3 whilst AF was still with me.    Hope AF comes soon for you xx


----------



## Hevan81

I thought sp was no dr at all? 

I had implant for dr on day 21 of my cycle, had af during that, around the time it would have due anyway. Implant was 6th July, stimming 3rd Aug. Not sure that really helps you?

Hello to anyone I missed earlier XX


----------



## diamonds18

Hevan - cant believe what you have to put up with on some of your shifts!  People like that deserve to be locked up and the key thrown away (or at least until they sober up....)  Good that you are now going to be station bound - not worth taking the risk once you have the little embies on board.  Good luck with your trigger injection this evening - bet you are so excited now!   Enjoy your injection free day tomorrow  

Catherino - hope you are doing ok and have been filling up on all that protein!  

Em - has the bloating and headaches eased a little yet?  Any more symptoms?   

Lola - EC week - yay!!! - Hope the trigger injection goes smoothly this evening  

Amradha - welcome to the thread and congratulations on being PUPO - hope you find some ways to relax over the next few days    

Hope, mejulie, Lola and Yolanda-  hope you are all ok? and have had a good weekend?  

Missy - I quickly had a look at my Zita West book - and LP has the down regging first, and SP doesnt seem to have the DR - so sounds like you are on the LP  

AFM - had a great day in the sunshine - went for a long walk this afternoon with DH.  Had a protein shake (wouldnt recommend it as it tasted revolting!!) in an attempt to boost those follies even more today.  Clinic confirmed scan tomorrow morning at 10.45, so looking forward to hopefully being able to trigger tomorrow night  

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Hevan81

That's it, trigger injection done. Stung more than other injections. Was quite awkward, hope I did it right. Just pray there are some eggs released on Tuesday

Diamonds - Good luck for your scan tomorrow X


----------



## catherino

hello ladies sorry for not keeping in contact but my phone is really rubbish and pc playing up! Got my last scan on Tues to find out if i hav responded. Feel abit bloated but been eating loads of protein so might just be fat belly! I really am trying to stay positive but Cant help thinking that this is the end for us! Hav been using hot water bottle or heat pads all day to keep them warm. I Cant do anything else. My dose is now 375iu dont no if thats high or not?


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Well I'm done with my trigger injections, it wasn't as bad as I thought , I hardly felt anything, must be all that EMLA cream I used  So now I guess I have to look forward the pessaries, heard loads of nice things about them....NOT  

Hevan- congrats on your trigger shot! Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow and relax  Glad to hear your are station  bound from now on, your last night shift sounds like a nightmare hon   

Diamonds- best of luck for the scan tomorrow   

Missy- I was on the LP,  nasal spray from CD21, got my AF on time and started stimmin on CD3. Will you be down ******?

Anuradha- welcome to the thread  Can imagine 2ww must be very hard, sending some sticky vibes   

Catherino- you doing all can hon, I'm sure the follies will grow   375iu is a high dose, I'm was bumped to the same as well after my first scan when they saw that my follies were tiny, but 450iu is the highest dose I think

Em- hope you are doing good  

Love to all 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Thanks for the help ladies knew i could rely on you 

Hevan and lola glad the trigger wasn't so bad and enjoy a day drugfree! Hope your follicles are getting ready to be collected and it all goes smoothly tomorrow for you both.  
catherino  they have grown for your scan tomorrow  
diamonds thanks for checking in your book  I suppose i am bound to worry until i have my first scan. Sorry the shake was discusting but all for a good cause.  
 at the scan they say you can trigger tonight.
Hope you all have a good week with lots of positive news.  

No AF for me yet  thought it would have been here yesterday but patience has never been my strong point so just got to  it's here by wed. Hope the pill hasn't messed with my body too much.


----------



## BECKY7

Missy  I find having a hot bath help me to have my period a day early as it relax me 

Got my 1st scan today at 2pm  god know how many I got 

Becky7 xx


----------



## LolsieG

Morning all!

Am due for my scan at 12:15 - am armed with questions and determined to get answers and information today!   

Hope everyone else is well! Been a busy weekend of posts - will read and do personal's this afternoon! xx


----------



## lola33

Hi ladies, hope you are well 

Lolsie- good luck with your scan, hope that everything progressing as it should  

Missy- hope AF will show her face soon. I remember when I was on the pill it usually took 3-4 days after my last pill till I got my AF, so I'm sure it will be here very soon  

Hevan- how are feeling after the trigger any different? Im not as bloated at all and the tenderness has gone away as well

Diamonds- hope the scan went well and you are all good to go for the EC   

Becky- best of luck with your scan as well  

Hello to everybody else here 

Xx


----------



## yola

lola and hevan good luck for tomoz wishing you all the best

em hows the 2 wk wait murder isnt it  !!!!

losie good luck with scan hope it all goes well

Diamonds ... good luck with your scan sounds like egg collection is round the corner

ok its test day tomoz... im really not hopeful in fact im positive it hasnt wk. had a bit of spotting yest well it wasnt really spotting  but a bit of old blood in yucky pessary mucous sorry  .......... totally freaked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been having period pains on and off last 2 days.... I dont know what to do . Meant to test tomoz but cant handle doing it am and then bfn and then going to wk ... Not sure till wait till fri at least i can then have weekend to try and get myself together ... god this is so awaful i feel like i just cant handle a BFN to scared to test .... really feel like its going to be a negative ..... oh why oh why do with have to  go through is torment its so bloody unfair xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Any of you that have had a neg cycle did you know before test day ?


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

Catherino - Lola's right, it sounds like you are doing everything you can. I hope you've had a relaxing weekend? It's so hard not to stay positive when they've already planted the seed of abandoning. I know I went to my appointment expecting the worse. I  they have grown for you. Sending you all the    and   I can.

Diamonds - I hope your scan went well this morning and you are ready for your trigger shot tonight 

Missy - AF visiting yet?  she arrives very soon for you 

Becky  - Good luck for your scan today. Is this the first since starting stimming?  there are lots of lovely little follicles there for you 

Lolsie - Good luck for your scan. Hope they answer all your questions and you get an idea of when EC will be 

Lola - Glad your trigger shot went well and you are enjoying a drug free day. I'm still a little bloated but it's not uncomfortable or tender. My boobs, however, are incredibly painful. They have been sensitive for a few days but they are much worse last night and today. Have you, or anyone else, experienced this during stimming? I can't say I'm looking forward to the pessaries either, but they are for a good cause. Just in case I don't get back on here today, best of luck for your EC tomorrow.  there are lots of good quality eggs for them to work with. Sending you lots of  and  

Yolanda - I'm sorry you are feeling so negative about OTD. I honestly wouldn't know what to suggest for the best. You've got to do what feels right for you. I hope and  that when you do test you are overwhelmingly surprised. Sending you lots of  and   

Hope everyone is having a happy Monday


----------



## LolsieG

Thank you for your well wishes just returned from scan  - had a different nurse that was really nice and gave me loads of information.  
Have a lot of good size follies, 10 on left and a 12+ on right, womb lining is looking good! Apparently I'm a textbook case and EC all ok to go ahead on Friday!      Next scan Wednesday!!  

Catherino - Hope all goes ok at next scan and  they have grown enough for you to carry on!

Diamonds - Hope scan went well!  

Yolanda - Try and stay as   as you can, the mind can do wonderful things!  

Missy - Hope your AF has arrived!  

Hevan - Am glad your colleges are supportive and you have now been removed from anything like that happening in the rest of your treatment!  

Anuradha - Welcome - am sending lots of   &   for your 2ww.  

lola - Hope all goes well for EC tomorrow! Good luck with the pessaries!  

Hope - How are you? Where are you upto in treatment?  

Em - Hows the 2ww so far?  

Hope everyone else is plodding along ok!


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Catherino - Hope you're doing ok.  Lola is right, the highest is 450 on Gonal so I would think the fact they didn't put you up to that means they're positive they'll grow on the amount the prescribed.  You're doing everything right to help the follies grow, roll on tomorrow so you can so some positive results x  

Diamonds - How did today go?  Hope all went well & you're all set for your trigger tonight    The headaches have gone completely, literally over night.  Weird.  Boobs are still wee bit sore but not as bad.  Feel bit more emotional & tired but thats about it.  Next Wed can't come quick enough.  Good luck with the trigger this eve x  

Lola & Hevan - Well done having your triggers over n done with.  All the very best with tomorrow.  Sending lots of     your way x

Lolsie - Hope you got on ok today?  

Becky - Hope your scan went well today & there were lots of lovely follies x

Missey - How typical is that...the one and only time you want AF to arrive its late.  Hope it arrives soon for you, can imagine how frustrating it must be.  

Yolanda - Murder isn't the word.....really feeling it today.  Was nearly in tears in the car thinking of it.  I agree with every word you said, it is torment & TOTALLY unfair.  From what I've read on the net, lots of women get bits of blood & AF pains before they test as its the time that your period would normally arrive.  I don't know what to say to you re testing tomorrow or Friday.  I know what you mean re going into work if its bfn (saying lots of prayers that it won't be  ).  Best of luck with whatever day you decide....sending you all the     in the world xxx

Hi to anyone I missed.

Em xx


----------



## Em05

Lolsie - Only saw your post after I'd posted.  That is fantastic news  .  Delighted for you.  SO many eggs.....if you've any going spare send them my way as I seem to be producing feck all    Great when they say you're a text book case, gives so much hope.  Well done x


----------



## yola

em

emotional  your post nearly made me cry... your so sweet thanks for support means a lot  !!!!!  its so hard not to think the worst because you want to emotonally prepare yourself  in the same breath you dont want to be negative because in the back of your mind you just think maybe its my turn !!!!.....

Losie ... fan bloody tastic ..... i think you are going to be sucessful what a fanastic response .... xx


----------



## Em05

Yolanda - No probs at all.  What you said there in your post I completely understand.  I'm trying my best to stay positive & think that hopefully this will be my time but at the same time I'm setting up a plan for a bfn.  I'm doing some temping work at the moment, have been in the same place since March.  I'm only doing 9 - 1 at the mo and have already said to one of the girls that if its a bfn they won't be seeing me back after my test day.  I only said it today, think she thought I was nuts!  I just felt I 'need' to have a plan in place as I know how utterly heartbroken I'll be & will need to get a 9 - 5 job to save me from going insane.  I have a friend that did IVF before and I felt for her so much at the time, I went to some of her scan appts with her & thought I knew exactly what she was going through.  But I have to say, its only now that I really understand.  Its SO much more than I thought.  

Having said all of that.......here's hoping for a BFP for us all........we damn well deserve it


----------



## lola33

Hevan- thanks, best of luck to you too    hope evrything goes really well and you will get a nice crop tomorrow   

Yolanda- sorry that you are feeling so negative    I think it's a bit of self protection to think about the worse case scenario, I can be like that as well sometimes, but I get told off by my DP when I get to that stage   he is Mr positive, I started talking about DE after my first scans when my follies were not growing at the rate they should, but he told me off and said that if I don't believe that it will happen, it never will. I know it sounds a bit cheesy, but I think there is a bit of truth in it. But I totally feel you and that you are too scared to test and those thoughts of why life can be soooo unfair sometimes   Will keep being positive for you no matter what   

Em- thank you so much, hope the 2ww will go quickly for you with a BFP at the end   
we all sooo deserve it. 

Lolsie- great news about your scan, that is absolutely amzing results   bring on EC on Friday then 

Afm- Thanks you for all good luck wishes . I'm  not feeling nervous about EC at all strangely enough , just 
very excited  hoping for a good quality crop tomorrow    

Xx


----------



## yola

looks like its all over for me ...... period is slowly arriving ..... gutted but i had a feeling all day ..............  well at least i dont had  to worry about preg test my body took over... 

Anyway im going to keep up to date to see how you all get on wishing you lots of luck.....

yolanda


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Yolanda - can't believe you test tomorrow, how exciting & scary that must be. wish i could make it all good for you, try to stay positive & believe its all ok.
try not to worry about bleeding etc as these can be good signs & some women bleed all the way to birth.
my sister had normal periods & gave birth to a beautiful baby girl.

Em - How are you? hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy :->

Hevan & Lola - Best of luck with your ec tomorrow, sending lots of babydust your way.

Lolsie - Fantastic news that you have many eggs, whats your secret? got any tips for me. good luck fri xxxx

Missy - Has your af shown up yet? bl** dy typical it stays away when you need it & always shows up when you don't. sending you a big hug xxx

Diamonds - how did your scan go, are you set for ec?

Catherino - i hope you are feeling more positive, i have started my stimms with gonal f 450 so do not worry i'm sure everything will be fine. sending big hugs xxxx

Becky -  How was your scan? hope all going well for you xxx

Hope - how are you, hope all is going well with tx. xx

Afm - stimms going ok, finding injections easy but have been exhausted this week.
Have spoken to my boss today & decided to take hols from friday as work stressing me out too much, need to make time for me, still putting my job before tbe tx. 

Dh driving me nuts too, said he's frustrated cos its taking so long. told him he should try being in my shoes them he'd have something to moan about!!!

Next scan wednesday, fingers crossed it will all be good, have started talking to the eggs so i know they must be there :-> or maybe i'm losing it ha ha

lots luv,hugs & babydust to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## lola33

Yolanda- oh sweetie, I'm so sorry that you started bleeding and feel like it's all over   but like mejulie said it is not uncommon to have bleeding in the early days of pregnancy , so maybe still advisable to take that HPT after all, even though I understand that you don't feel like doing it at all, sill hoping for you  .......

Mejulie- probably a good idea that you took some time off, it is better to relax while stimming. Tiredness is the biggest side effect I had actually, otherwise it wasn't half as bad as I thought I would be  Our DH /DP can be a funny bunch sometimes to say the least  Mine is in the pub watching footie at the moment....well we all have all have out priorities I guess   hoped that he would be home straight after work, cause of EC tomorrow, but I guess it is his way of relaxing, hope he is not enjoying his pint too much though  cause I need some good swimmers from him tomorrow  

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

*Hevan and Lola* - so pleased the triggers went well - have you enjoyed you injection free days today? You must be sooo excited for tomorrow to come. Good luck -    for lots of juicy eggs to come out of those follies 

*Catherino* - really hope tomorrow is a positive scan for you and those follies have grown  

*Missy* - I think it is only natural to worry about it all - I have at each stage of this treatment so far! Hope AF arrives soon.  Mine turned up 4 days after I took my last pill - typical the only time you desperately want AF to come to get started it takes its time!!

*Becky* - hope the scan went well today? 

*Yolanda* - I completely get where you are at in terms of testing - dont want to do it but at the same time you want to know so badly! I am so with you that if I get a BFN I wont be able to go into work - I will be booking the day off and will get very drunk instead......BUT....            that it is a positive for you tomorrow. As the other girls have said spotting and bleeding can be a sign of pregnancy - I really do hope that you have a happy surprise tomorrow 

*Em* - great that the headaches have gone - what have you been doing to stop driving yourself crazy through the 2ww?? 

*MeJulie40 * - great that stimming is going well - I was completely exhausted for the first few days but it did ease up over the last few days thankfully. Great decision to take some time off of work - you have to do what is best for you - and you will kick yourself if you dont think you gave yourself the best chance. I will be off work from ET for the 2ww (time to drive myself mad.....). Good luck for wednesday's scan  

*Hope* - hows things going for you? 

*Lolsie* - Wooohoooo!! what an amasing number of follies - that is fantastic news! I want what ever you have got! Only a few days until EC for you too - brilliant !  

AFM - had the final scan today - 14 follies in total now - 12 good ones and 2 smaller ones. Womb lining is 'excellent' apparently. Trigger at 9pm tonight (very very excited) and EC booked for 10am on Wednesday - cannot wait - totally pleased that have managed to produce some follies and now just want to see how many eggs there are!! (never have been a very patient person!). Feeling very pleased with myself which I know is silly as still such a long way to go - but I reckon you have to enjoy every little positive feeling you can get on this torturous journey!!   

best of luck to everyone for tomorrow - especially Yolanda


----------



## yola

oh my god diamond thats an excellent response ... you obviously have the body of a 20 yr old ha ha .......

ok guys well i spoke to clinic and they said the same as you test anyway  mmmmm im sure getting your period isnt a good sign but ill go with it ........

im praying for a miracle now ....  ive had my cry already so whatever tomorrow brings im prepared..............


Lola  im keeping everything crossed for you for tomoz ..... Your doing us low AMH girls proud with all those follies ........


----------



## lola33

Diamonds - lol about getting drunk in event of BPN , that's exactly what I was nothing as well, but let's hope that it will never happen  

Yolanda- aawww thanks  just hoping that those follies contains eggs


----------



## diamonds18

Yolanda - I so wish I had the body of a 20 year old (as does my DH!!).  Glad the clinic was positive - good luck   

Lola - hope you manage to get some sleep tonight! Looking forward to your update tomorrow!


----------



## BECKY7

Hi girls  Had scan and 6 follies so far  so got another scan on wed and Friday and let hope i will have more and fat follie climbing 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Hevan81

Good luck to all those EC, testing and scanning today. Hope it all goes well.

Off to FC now with nervous anticipation. Feeling positive but seeds of doubt creep in every now and then. Here's hoping

XXXXXX


----------



## Missy123

Only just switched on and wanted to wish everyone luck before i go and read what i have missed!     

Yolanda     that the bleeding is nothing to worry about and wishing you     for testing.
Hev and lola thinking about you today.   
Becky i think 6 so far is great   
catherino i    that they are growing nicely good luck with your scan   
diamonds that's great news that they have grown and EC is wednesday   
Em hope you are still sane and wishing you     hope for some BFP's soon

Thinking of you all but it's a quick one as got to ring the clinic as AF still hasn't arrived and need to know if things are still on course.
Will check on you all later.


----------



## Hevan81

Just a quickie from me. EC went really well. They stopped at 18 eggs!! Can't believe it. There are plenty more and I'm at risk of OHSS so DH currently picking up prescription for me. No pessary for me, just horrible sounding gel for at least until OTD.

They will assess how many are mature eggs and complete fertilization later on today and will phone tomorrow to advise how many have fertilized. 

Feeling very positive and happy, albeit whilst in pain. I swear I woke up during procedure but they insist I didn't.

Hope it is a good news day for everyone. Will catch up with personals later or ttomorrow XX


----------



## Missy123

Hevan that's great news about all those eggs!  Nothing like being greedy lol. Lets just hope you don't get OHSS. Glad everything was ok after your incident on nights.   
Get some rest now and don't forget your fluids and      for some excellent news tomorrow.
Lola    that things went well for you too.    
catherino how was your scan? I    that they have grown for you    

Catch up with more later, just wanted to see how you were all doing before i go and get my hair done. 
Still no AF or any signs but clinic said some do and some don't get AF after the pills so really helpful! but all still going ahead for tomorrow, will just have to see what the scan says!


----------



## Hevan81

Missy if the clinic don't seem overly worried then it must be fine. Great news that you get started tomorrow. Hope scan is all good. 

Nights incident doesn't seem to have had an effect thankfully. Think it prob hurt more as was so tender. 

Nice day of r&r for me. Will know for def tomorrow but ET looks to be friday, but poss thurs.

Enjoy your hairdresser session. Bit of pampering never goes amiss XX


----------



## lola33

Hello my darlings, 

I managed 6 eggs today  which is a very good number for a low AMH girl like me  so I'm very pleased. On a negative note, I hade a horrible argument with DP last night and things are very bad between us at the moment, but thats a different story and not important to me at the moment. The only thing I  concentrate my mental energy on is my eggies dividing and doing their thing over night   

Hevan- great news about your EC , 18 eggs!!way to go girlfriend     so very happy for you  let's hope they all get jiggy over night  GA was absolutely FABULOUS, I think I enjoyed it a bit too much     Recovered very quickly, just had some mild cramping for about half an hour and a little bit of bleeding, but otherwise is all good  take care of yourself now and no OHSS 

Missy-  hope AF shows her face soon  

Catherino- how did your scan go?  

Becky- good news on your scan. 6 follies sounds great  it is stilly very early days and a lot can change, you may end up with a lot more than that, just look at Hevan   

Love to everybody else here  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hey Lola

Great news on your EC too   !! Hope you get all nice little embies to choose from. 

They thawed DH swimmers (he had PESA yr or so ago) and said there was a lot of motility. Injecting the eggs once they determine the mature ones.

Hope you and DP will be ok, not what you needed right now X  

Take it GA stands for general anaesthetic? How come you had that? I was sedated and swear I woke up near the end of procedure. Very surreal!! Still have sore belly so just chilling.

 hope you get more good news tomorrow

  

Becky great news on your scan X


----------



## lola33

Hevan- good news on your DH swimmers  Honestly we should have frozen some as well, big mistake. My DP swimmers are fine count and motility wise, but he is a bit on a shy side, when it comes to doing his thing  and after not sleeping last night he had very hard time producing his sample   it was horrible, I honestly thought that it would not happen, I was so stressed out, my heart rate was all over the place and they didn't even wanted to discharge me from the clinic at first because of it  It is really embarrassing, but we actually had to DO IT, yes have sex like half an hour after my EC to get his swimmers, luckily I wasn't sore at all, so it went fine, although I had it better   In the end of the day everything went ok and his sample was fine, well it's better be after all the effort that I had to put in to that  I honestly don't know if should laugh or cry, I have been doing both   So damn I regret not freezing some swimmers, it sure would have saved us a lot of stress today . Sorry if it was a bit TMI everyone, I just had to tell somebody about what I have been through today.

Love to all

Xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Firstly a HUGE     to Hevan & Lola for their great outcomes.  Wow Hevan, amazing how the higher dose got those follies working - fantastic.  Saying lots of   and keeping everything crossed all will get down to action tonight    Sorry to hear about you & DH Lola, hope you manage to make it up soon.  Great number of eggs got, well done, all that protein etc paid off in the end!  As for your ordeal in the clinic.....how awful but so glad he got there in the end    Hope you're both relaxing loads today.  Look forward to hearing the good news tomorrow about your lovely embies x   

Missey - Hope the hair turned out nice!  Thats so typical about AF not arriving.  At least you've the scan tomorrow which will tell you whats going on.  All the very best with it x  

Yolanda - I'm so sorry to hear you experienced bleeding.  Like the girls said, it can happen before a BFP.  I really hope you got on ok today with the test, sending you all the     in the world xx

Diamonds - What a result!  So happy for you.  So your last injection is over n done with, how great.  It really is lovely to leave all those injections behind.  The best of luck for tomorrow & well done again  

Mejulie - Good woman for taking the time off from work esp if its stressing you.  You're right to give this your best shot.  Sorry to hear about DH being an impatient pain in the a*s, I think they're all the same.  Mine drove me nuts too & had a major row over the same thing.  All the very best with tomorrow, 12 follies is brilliant.  Look forward to hearing how you get on tomorrow x   

AFM - Not alot to report really.  Symptoms of pessaries seem to come & go.  Got night sweats last night & have a face full of spots too.  I'm really painting a lovely picture of the 2ww for you all    Not everyone experiences them so don't worry.  Trying to keep busy but at a slow and stressless pace, very hard to keep the mind off it but trying my best.  

Love &     to you all,

Em x


----------



## Hevan81

Lola

OMG, Lola can't believe you had to do it at the clinic!!   That must have been so wierd?! So glad you finally got the sample though. 

We had to freeze as DH azoospermic.

Em - Sorry you're experiencing some of the not so nice side effects but I'm sure it will all be worth it    hope your embies are growing nicely X

AFM - Still feeling tender. If I sit or stand up too long I feel a bit dizzy. Such a damn shame I'll have to just lay on sofa all night!!


----------



## Hevan81

Sorry ladies not doing too well at personals.

Lolsie - great stuff for you so far.   for EC on Friday.

Diamonds - Hope you're feeling ok about EC tomorrow and Lola and my accounts haven't put you off!!   you get lots of lovely eggs!  

Mejulie - Good luck for scan tomorrow. Hope there are lots of follies developing  

Yolanda - Hope you are ok  

Hope everyone else ok too


----------



## lola33

Hevan- you just lay down and take care of yourself. Im just fine dont, feel anything at all, could be cause i didnt have so many follies , already been down the shop to get some B&J   My DP on the other hand passed out the whole day on the sofa and just came back to life half an hour ago, you would have think that he is the one that had EC    What can I say women a definitely  not a weaker sex

Em - sorry for all the side effects hon  really hope they will ease up a but soon  I'm starting pessaries tomorrow. Will try to take them "back way" heard its less messy. Hope you embies are settling in nicely   

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Becky - 6 follies - great start!!   - hope the scan goes well tomorrow and the follies have grown     

Hevan - wow - mega super harvest of eggs!!   congratulations! Hope lots fertilise tonight   

Missy - how annoying that AF hasnt come - but great that the clinic are going ahead with the scan tomorrow - hope it goes well   You will obviously be looking glam for it having had your hair done!!  

Lola - 6 eggs - great result!    Cant believe you had to get jiggy at the clinic - how stressful for you both!  - you deserve 100% for effort    Really hope the little ones all fertilise tonight for you   

Catherino - how was the scan?  

Em - busy but slow and relaxed sounds the way to handle the 2ww - not looking forward to the symptoms you describe!  

Yolanda - hope you are Ok?  

AFM - did my trigger injection last night (found it the hardest one I have done as the liquid was really quite thick....plus I managed to cut my finger opening the glass vial...doh ...not great) - I go in at 8am tomorrow for EC.  Mine is done under GA as well - thank goodness as want to be totally knocked out for it!    Have taken annual leave tomorrow so havent had to lie to work which is good!  Hevan/Lola - how groggy did you feel afterwards - do you think I'll be ok to go back to work on Thursday?  Tummy feeling enormous now - and more painful today - and my nipples are so sensitive it is uncomfortable!!  But I cant wait for tomorrow to come - sooooo excited now (and a little nervous) - not sure how I am going to sleep tonight.  

Hope everyone else is having a good day?


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - You're so lucky to be feeling ok, maybe its the diff between GA and sedation!! Hope you haven't been overdoing it though, with DP being out for the count!!

Diamonds - I had really sensitive nipples and sore boobs day before, so hopefully a good sign. I am off work tomorrow anyway, but if I were to wake up feeling as I do now I wouldn't be going. Also, the pills I have to take to prevent OHSS apparently can make you drowsy. As for the groggyness, I was surprised how quickly it wore off, that said, I definitely don't think I could have got jiggy half an hr after like Lola   Best of luck XX


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- well done on trigger injection. I can just say, thanks God for GA   I though it was great, I had a bit of period pain cramp, but nothing too bad and actually sore throat, that's the first thing I said when I woke up, but it's apperatly because of the tube they stick in your throat while you out, scary , but who cares, you don't feel thing  I felt a bit groggy in the begging, bit nothing serous at all. As Hevan said I even managed to get jiggy lol, not that I had choice, I would do anything to not let my precious eggs go to waste . I don't what kind of drugs they gave me, but I'm so hyper, have much more energy than usual.......I must be really strange   maybe it's because of all the stress. Hope everything goes well tomorrow, will be thinking about you and enjoy the GA 

Xx


----------



## An2

Hevan and Lola - Yippee for you! Hevan well done! Great number -   for a good result tomorrow.
Lola - 2nd step checked!  Also   for a great result tomorrow.

Diamonds - big day for you tomorrow.  Get lots of rest. and Good luck!! 

Yolanda - I would ditto on what everyone else says....... hang in there! 

Em - not long to go........  
I had a fight with hubby today too and then got him to take me shopping to 'calm' my nerves and 'release happy hormones'. 

Curious - what is AF? DP? DH?  Not responding to some threads as don't know what they mean.  

AFM - had a nightmare last night with not a positive result.  I guess my nerves are getting the better of me in my sleep because during the day been keeping positive and meeting people or getting distracted.  Slight pain still in my right abdomen, and still very bloated and soar boobs!


----------



## Hevan81

Anuradha - AF = Aunt Flo (period); DH/DP = Dear Husband/Partner.

Sounds like you are getting the same side effects as me. Do you know when your EC is likely to be? X


----------



## Hevan81

Thinking of you this morning Diamonds!! Hope it's going well.

So clinic just called. I can't believe what they told me. Out of the 18, 16 fertilized and from that we have 14 embies!! They can't tell me quality yet. Very happy!!  

ET will be 10.15 on Friday. I am due to have only 1 replaced due to age. However, if they dont get 1 good quality they will give the option of transferring 2 lesser quality. 

Can't believe that only a week ago we were at risk of being abndoned. It seems both DH and I have good swimmers and eggs they just can't get out!!

 it's a good news day for everyone


----------



## lola33

Hevan-    that's great!! So very happy for you  14 embies sounds amazing, I'm sure you will get a few frosties as well  Will pray that they all keep on developing nicely   
Diamonds- hope everything went well today  

Yolanda - how are you hon?  

Catherino- hope everything is ok  

Afm- just had a call from the lab and all my 6 eggies has fertilized!! I am sooo happy  ET will be either Friday or Sunday, if we will get to Sunday that means blasts  I will be putting back 2, even if we get to blast stage, they will probably recommend 1, but considering my issue, low reserve, having twins would be a blessing, because unfortunately my fertility is on decline and I really do want to have at least 2 kids, so twins seems like the best solution, of course it is more risk, but I am young and healthy, except for my aging ovaries. I am so grateful for getting this far, just hope that my precious embies keep on growing and developing    

Love to all  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola that's amazing    . I'm so pleased for you too. 

I know what you mean about twins, I always wanted to kids, the idea of 2 at the same time fills DH with fear though 

Hope you're little embies keep developing too       . Good luck for Fri or Sun. 

How are you feeling today? I'm still not great!!


----------



## lola33

Hevan- if it wasn't for my low egg reserve, maybe I wouldn't push for the twins, because let's face it , it's not easy, but since my ovaries are a bit on the older side and if I'm unlucky it can all go down hill pretty quickly, so just trying to make the best out my opportunity at the moment I guess. My DP is actually quite keen on twins, he actually asked them at the clinic if we could have twins , I said " Darling this is not Tesco"  Sorry to hear that you still not well   I must admit that i didn't experience any problems at all, no soreness or bleeding since I got home. But I think in your case it's different because of the amount of eggs they retrieved. Logically you are bound to feel more sore the more you egg you get. But think about your amazing 14 embies, I'm sure it's all worth it   Just take care of yourself and be lazy, you deserve it 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Oh, it's def worth it. I'll endure all the side effects in the world to become a mum. I think the pills they've given me to prevent OHSS are prob he cause of not feeling great and there are still lots of follies in there.

If the clinic think it ok then you should def go for 2 on transfer. Keep us updated XX


----------



## An2

Great start to the day Hevan and Lola!!!   Good for you!  Very good results...... 

Thanks for the terminology Hevan - now it's all clear.  I am actually in my 2ww with 2 embryos and due for my OTD on Friday.  Had the worst night still and unfortunately really feeling like AF is about to arrive.  All night I had that familiar cramp which has been different from the ones I have had post EC.  Anyways....... just praying that it all sticks. 

Keep reading the good stuff ladies and good luck with the ETs.  You'll be fine!!


----------



## Hevan81

Anuradha, I'm sorry, I'm sure I knew that, my bad.  for friday   your 2 little embies stick.

Lots of   and


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans  stimming next scan next scan Egg collection  Egg transfer OTD Outcome

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 18th Aug 26th Aug 28th Aug 1st Sept 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 11th Aug? 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug 24th Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 24th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 26th Aug 29th Aug
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 15thAug 17 &19th Aug 23rd Aug 26th Aug 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug 19th Aug 23rd Aug 26/28th Aug 
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 22nd Aug 5th Sept
Em05  5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug 18th Aug
amanda  8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug


----------



## Missy123

Hevan and lola that's fantastic news  bet you didn't sleep a wink thinking about it.  
diamonds hope it's gone well   
Lolsie nearly your turn,  hows the last days of stimming going?
catherino did they grow at the scan?   
mejulie40 i'm sure you were having a scan today even though the list says 26th! My rubbish housekeeping! Hope they are growing nicely  
Hope how are you doing? 

yolanda   Hope you are ok. Hope AF didn't turn up.  
Em and Anuradha     
Becky how was the scan today? Hopefully not too long now.  
Thanks for the suggestion on the bath to bring on AF. Been spotting but can't have a bath as i haven't got one! Just a nice big shower that will come out as soon as i get a BFP 

Well at last i am stimming  on 300iu but have been told to do it 2x150 so that means 3 injections a day with the buserelin. Don't know why i have to break it up so it will be 2 in the morning and 1 at night. Anyone else had to do that? Not complaining just happy to be at this stage at last!
Don't think i will get full blown AF as lining only 2mm.


----------



## Hevan81

Missy, so glad you are finally stimming. Great news  . Hope it goes well and you don't get too many side effects


----------



## Hope1980

Hevan - Wow!!!   Excellent news, very happy for you







,    for you that they all developing nicely    , Hope you will be feeling better soon 

Lola - Amazing news   , really happy for you  ,    for you that they all developing nicely    Glad to hear that you didn`t experience any problems at all after EC. 

Anuradha -    for your 2 little embies to stick.  for Fri 

Missy -  Great news, so glad you are finally stimming, I had to do 2 injections of Menopur from Day1 -Day6 of stimming, I was on 300iu too, now I`m down to 225iu, so luckily the 3amps can be injected in one 

Diamonds - hope everything went well today    Thinking of you 

Em - Hope you well and    for your embies 

mejulie - Hope your scan went well today    and hope you feeling well 

Lolsie - Hope your scan went well  and everything is ok for Fri    

Catherino - how are you?  Hope everything is ok  

Afm - Had scan on Mon and today - everything is looking fine  , 12 follies on right side and 5 on the left, all looking good  , haven`t had much side effects since I started stimming luckily, just feel a bit bloated and having little cramps sometimes.

Love to all   xx


----------



## LolsieG

Its official - EC Friday!  Last syranal spray done this morning!   My god I hated that stuff!
Scan today showed lots of follies, 10+ on each side, lots of big ones that they are please with!  
Hubby did "back up"    on Tuesday, which is now in the deep freeze just in case!  Am waiting for phone call to advise on time for trigger injection and time to arrive Friday morning!  Hubby and I are out for dinner this evening on our date night!  

Congrats Hevan & Lola on EC and producing those lovely eggs!  

Hope - Glad to hear follies are growing... I was the same, my right one is still doing more the left!  

mejulie - Hope all went well today!  

Missy - Glad to hear you are now stimming!    

Diamonds - Hope EC went well today!   

Em & Anuradha - Sending you lots of   &   they stick!  

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## yola

BFN for me ..... gutted not sure whats next ................ good luck ill keep upto date .............


----------



## Hevan81

Yolanda - I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope there are more options for you. Sending you lots of love and  

XXX


----------



## Hevan81

Hope - Thanks very much. Great news for you, sounds like you're gonna get a nice crop. When is EC? Sounds like you've gotten off lightly with side effects. Best of luck     

Lolsie - Great news for you too, lots of lovely eggs.   it goes well. Hope trigger shot is ok for you


----------



## Missy123

Yolanda i'm so sorry that this cycle wasn't the one for you    I know you didn't have high hopes after the start you had but goes to show you can produce the eggs and they fertilise and that's a big hurdle for alot of girls so i know it will happen for you     Hope your clinic sorts something out for you. Lots of


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie that's great that it will be Friday  You have lots of follicles so there should be some lovely eggs in there. Good luck for friday  
Hope you should have some lovely eggs too  When will you find out when your EC will be? Nice to know they are right about having to inject it in 2! Glad you can get away with the one now!


----------



## LolsieG

My happiness was very short lived! The clinic called me at 4:30 and asked me to come in to change the trigger drug they had given me,when I got there they got my blood test results back and what ever levels it is they were checking has gone from 8 1/2k to 20k the nurse told me I am now a good candidate for OHSS and the chances are they will freeze the embryos and I will have to take a FET at a later date!  

   that this wont be the case on Friday!


----------



## diamonds18

Yolanda - I am so sorry to hear your news - thinking of you  and sending you and DH a massive


----------



## diamonds18

Hevan - brilliant that so many have fertilised    Sounds like you will have some frosties to keep too with that many.  Hope they all continue to grow ready for Friday   

Lola - 100% fertilised  - amasing    Hope you get to blasto stage on Sunday     I am so with you on the twins - I will have two embies put in if I am lukcy enough to get to that point!!  

Anuradha - hope you doing ok -  sending you lots of sticky vibes    

Catherino - was you EC today as well??

Becky  - hope you scans went ok?

Hope - brilliant number of follies  - when is your egg collection?  

Missy - Fantastic news you are stimming!!   I had three injections a day - but had all three at the same time!  I think everywhere does it sightly different - so I would trust what they are advising you to do!  

Mejulie - how did the scan go today?

Lolsie - 10 on each side - yay -  good luck for Friday - guess you must be taking your trigger shot tonight then?

Em - hows your day been?

AFM - EC went well - they got 10 in total...   Loved the GA - and the docs and nurses were brilliant.  Was very nervous by the time I got there but they calmed me down!  DH was nervous too getting his business complete!!  Have felt a bit 'off the planet' all afternoon - very tired, and tummy has been cramping alot but they said that is normal.  Small amount of spotting too.  So now I am     that they fertlise tonight - Clinic will phone tomorrow to let me know - hopefully 100% like Lola!!


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie 

Hadn't spotted your new post - really hope it isnt OHSS and you can go ahead as planned on Friday     How will they know on Friday whether or not they will need to freeze? do they measure your bloods again?


----------



## lola33

Hello girlies, you have been busy 

Yolanda- I am so sorry hon   but as Missy said, as long as you respond to the meds and produce embies, you stand a great chance of success next time   think you were just a bit unlucky with ovulating before EC, it won't happen again.

Diamonds- wow 10 eggies, great news   glad your enjoyed the GA  hope the sore tummy won't bother you for too long. Praying for all of them to fertilize over night  

Lolsie- congrats on that nice crop, but sorry about risk of OHSS, really hope it is not the case  

Missy - congrats on starting the stimms, hope you will avoid any major side effects. I started on 300iu as well, but took it all in one go, I guess it's different from clinic to clinic

Hope- great news on your follies    good for avoiding the side affects too  Did they mentioned when EC could be ?

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie i    it's not OHSS and you can go ahead with the transfer after. Can they not just coast you until the levels go done and then do EC so you will be sure you can have ET after. Keep up with the fluids and    that helps.   

Well that's me for tonight, off to get jabbed!   
Night ladies take care


----------



## LolsieG

ydonocik - Am sorry to see you have a BFN sending you lots of   

diamonds - Trigger shot at 9:30pm tonight, they'll do another blood test  Friday   its just a warning and isnt OHSS and that we can continue  

Missy - I was thinking the same thing, am hoping they can do something. Trying to stay   

lola - Thanks for your msg!  

xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - Great news, 10 eggs  .   you get good fertilisation rate tomorrow   

Lolsie - I hope it isn't OHSS. I am at risk too. However, my FC didn't do any blood tests they just gave me a prescription after EC for some pills I have to take for 7 days and I'm still due to go ahead for ET on Friday. That said, I'm getting bad side effects, keep getting waves of nausea and dizziness so   it won't affect Friday.   you aren't delayed and they can carry on as planned


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Yolanda - so sorry to hear it was a BFN :-( sending you big hugs xxx

Missy - fantastic news that you have started stimms at last, i started on dr injection in morn & gonal f 450 in evening but I now need gonal f 600 so I have to inject x 2 of 300.
Hope your injections go well   def recommend ice cube on leg. Xxx

Hope - great you have lots of lovely follies, when will your ec be? Xx

Lolsie - wow! So many follies well done  boo hoo! ec could be cancelled ;-( 
but at least you have them to freeze. Hope it's not OHSS & all will be ok gor you xxxx

Lola - fantastic news they all fertlised, fingers crossed for twins, we have them on both sides of our family so it would be great for us too xxx 

Diamonds - 10 eggs is great  fingers crossed you get good news tomorrow & they all fertilise. Xxx

Andurada & Em - how's the waiting going, has it made you crazy yet? fingers crossed for test days xxxx

Hevan - 14 embies that's amazing, you must be so happy  . Best of luck with ec Friday xxxx

Afm - had 1st scan since starting stimms, right side 5 small ones but left empty. Doc said it's ok but has increased my gonal f to 600 until next scan on fri. Me just glad there are some as was terrified it hadn't worked.
Have had terrible Night sweats keeping me awake & totally exhausted all the time, so glad on hols from fri as not sure I could do my job anyway. 

Lots luv, hugs & babydust XXXXXXXX


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- congrats on your follies, I'm sure there is more to come   and your lefty will wake up  I had a problem with my right one, basically it didnt respond, I had a couple of tiny ones, but they never grew in size, so I have to thank my left one for all my 6 eggs  Wow 600iu , I'm sure it will do the trick  hope the side effects will ease up. I can recommend using EMLA cream before the injections, I didn't feel a thing 

Xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi Lovely ladies

So much has been happening it hard to keep up.

Yolanda - sorry for your sad news about the BFN.  

Hevan and Diamonds - wow that is really great response   to your eggs becoming little embies.

Mejulie -    hoping you get a get response.

Lola - well done with the 6 eggs and all fertilised.

Sorry not many personals as late and I am working again tomorrow. computer is on a go slow  . 

Tigger x.


----------



## Missy123

Tigge great to hear from you as i thought i was going to be last on my own.   
mejulie40 i had one ovary with none too and the other side they were tiny so hoping the stimms will bring them on nicely   

Time is abit tight this morning done 1 jab just off to do the next so wishing you all    
Good luck for today and tomorrow for any scans, testing and of course the ET's and EC's!      
Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan - What are they called? Will mention them tomorrow if i have to.


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - The pills I am taking are called Cabergoline. I'm getting terrible side effects, dizziness, nausea and drowsiness. I also have no appetite. I've signed myself off work as tablets advise not to drive.

My FC called this morning to do a welfare check. It sounds like I might have mild OHSS, however, the aftercare leaflet says that can be quite normal, I think it's more of a worry if you get moderate or severe symptoms. I've just been looking at this website, it might help http://www.rcog.org.uk/womens-health/clinical-guidance/ovarian-hyperstimulation-syndrome-what-you-need-know

They also think most of what I am feeling is likely to be from the tablets. I'm still scheduled for ET tomorrow, but am nervous they may postpone after they assess me.  it will all go ahead.

Hope your EC goes well tomorrow and you don't have OHSS  

/links


----------



## sunshine83

Hiya girls, 

I havent got the internet so very rarely come on but when i do i try to catch up with everyone, but this forum moves so fast and im a bit  so doesnt work well with me. 

You are all at different stages and i just wanted to say i feel for you all whatever stage you are at and emphasise with some of you aswell!! 

Just thought i'd put a quick update on me and my symptoms etc. I had my stimming injections start on Monday 15th with my baseline scan. Went for my scan yesterday and my lining is just what they want it to look like apparently and i have 10 follicles growing just nicely as the nurse said. Mainly all around 11mm whatever that means... I go back for my last scan on this Sunday morning and then ec on tuesday at 6.00am in the morning   which i am so looking forward to, just   they get some good eggs! they are putting me to sleep. 

With regards to symptoms i have had hardly any. My stomach feel like i've been kicked and is quite bruised, also it looks like a football with the bloating, actually walking round at work with my zip and buttons undone on trousers ha! Not enjoying injections and when i do the stimming one i get a bruise each time. I hate them and they sting like a wasp   but who cares if it works! 

Sending you all love & luck for whatever stage you are at! Will come on again and update with any news...take care honeys xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan - Thanks for the info.  I've had a look and the way i feel i don't even have OHSS from what I can make out they are just being over cautious.  Am hoping that because i feel ok that they will carry on as normal.   all goes ok for you tomorrow too!


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - Thanks. A lot of tbe OHSS symptoms and pill side effects seem to be very similar and I'm sure if they were at all concerned after chat this morn they would have got me in or advised I go to Doc. TBH I don't think it was a concern for me until they did EC, so think trigger shot played a part.

 they are just being overcautious with you. Good luck X

Lola - Good luck for your ET tomorrow X

Hope all is going well for everyone else too


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Missy - it is good to know someone is at the same stage as me. It is eciting hearing about all the lovely embies developing out there. I hope we do well too.

   to all the embies growing anf the the ET's coming up.

Tigger x.


----------



## catherino

Hey ladies sorry went AWOL again!! Been trying to keep up with you all.

Yolanda- So sorry to hear your news   Hope you are well  

Me julie- Good that your follies are growing, hopefully the large dose should kick the left side up the bum!! Hope your scan goes well 2moro.  

Missy- Yay you started stimming! How you getting on with them? 

Hevan-   that you have ET 2moro and that you not got ohss. Good luck xx

Hope- so pleased that your follies are growing well, keep up the good work xx

Lolsie- Great news that you have lots of follies too, hope EC goes well and   you havn't got OHSS xx

Diamonds- WOW 10 eggs thats great news, hope you feeling ok and hope that they are all fertilising well xx

AFM- Tuesday scan wasn't great again, the follies have grown on the right side from 6 to 12! but only 2 were 10mm or more. Damn left side couldn't be seen again clearly so not sure if they doing well or not! I was put on 375 again until 2moro and have a scan booked 11am. I am very bloated and uncomfotable so hoping that its a good sign.
I am hoping for good news but part of me thinks this is it for us!! 
It's very frustrating as we are pct funded and this will count as 1 go and will have to wait 6 months before we find out if we are allowed another go!!

Hope everyone is well sending you all lots and lots of


----------



## lola33

Catherino- sorry that your scan was a bit disappointing   but so much can happen in just a few days. The fact the the follies has increased is really good sign and im sure they will pick up and grow. Good luck gor tomorrow   

Hevan- fingers crossed for you tomorrow, hope OHSS stays away and you can go ahead with ET as planned  

Sunshine- great news on your follies 

Hello to everybody else  

Xx


----------



## catherino

Thanks lola are you having ET 2moro? hope all goes well


----------



## lola33

ET will be either tomorrow or Sunday will be meeting up with embryologist tomorrow to discuss the best way to go   really hope my embies are doing good  

Xx


----------



## An2

Good evening ladies.....

I'm sure most of you are well tucked in for the night.
This is a quickie as I may not be back on till Monday......

Em - how you holding up?  Last night......Wishing you the very best!!!    
I've had every period symptom the last 2 days and all I can do is just hope for the best.  Will test myself in the a.m. then off to the Clinic in the afternoon.  Away for the weekend at a spiritual camp so either way, I hope I have a good landing.

Yolanda -  Sorry.   - Hugs for you.  I understand you are already moving on to the next step - good for you.  

Hevan and Lola - how's it going?  When is ET?

All the other ladies - apologies as I haven't kept up with each one but I hope you're all at a good phase and stage and I wish you well along the journey...  

Have a lovely long weekend and hope you all get up to doing beautiful and happy things.


----------



## lola33

Morning girls,

Just wanted to share my news, had a call from embryologist and 5 of my embies are looking really good, so we are taking them to blasts, ET is on Sunday morning. Needless to say that I am over the moon, never thought I would get this far with my low AMH, it's like a miracle to me

Anuradha- hoping for some good news for you today

Hevan- how are you doing, any news on when is the ET?

Lolsie- hope you are good to go for EC today

Diamonds- how are you getting on?

Missy- having fun stimming i hope

Mejulie - hope your scan went well today and your follies are growing 

Love to all

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola that's great news, so excited for you 

Ladies I will catch up with all personals over the weekend when I can get on laptop, but in the meantime wish everyone all the best with scans, EC, tests and stimming.

AFM - I am now PUPO   I am now in the 
ET went well. I have mild OHSS but they aren't too concerned. DH and I have already been talking to our affectionately named embie, 7142 (my patient number). They gave us a pic of our little embie too. Out of the 14, 11 were grade A or B. The 1 they chose was apparently a stand out to the others. The other 10 have been frozen. Feeling very positive. Hope it lasts


----------



## lola33

Hevan- congrats on being PUPO     well done!! Trust me I will be naming my embies as soon as I will get them on board  Great news about so many frosties as well  Good to hear that OHSS was in it's mildest form. Have my everything crossed for you and loads of sticky vibes    Will be joining you too soon on the 2ww   

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Thanks Lola. Really looking forward to you joining me on Sunday


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya  just quick one from me and had my last scan today and got 7 follies and ready for EC on Monday  yepee

Hope you all having good day as me 

Becky7 xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

quick update as on mobile....

Had my scan today, right side only 4 have grown & left still none. doc wants me to continue on high dose & rtn for scan tues. if no progress they may cancel tx. 

I could scream!  feel like i'm always going one step forward & three steps back with tx. 

hope you are all well & have a great wkend. 

lots luv, hugs & babydust xxxxx


----------



## catherino

evening ladies. On my mobile so just a quick update. Had scan today got 15 follicles on right side some 17mm! And left side i hav at least 12 all good size. So ec is booked for Tuesday! I'm so happy after the week I've had its the best news! Hav a lovely weekend all Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

MeJulie - so sorry to hear the follies havent grown as much as needed, it is so tough when you get news like that - try to hang in there as a lot can happen in a few days    

Sunshine - great to hear from you - congratulations on the follies and good luck with your scan on Sunday  

Anuradha - hope you have had good news today   

Catherino - wow - 27 follies that taking Hevan on for the best egg harvest!!       I bvet you cant wait for EC now!  

Em - how are you doing?  Not long to go now  

Hevan - congratulations on being PUPO    - glad ET went well - and great news about so many frosties too  


Becky - great that you have 7 follies and EC booked in for Monday  

Lolsie - how did EC go today?  Hope it went well   

Lola - brilliant news about the embies and going to blastocysts.....that is so exciting  

Hope - how are you doing?  

AFM - been an interesting (tough) 48 hours, so after EC getting 10 eggs, only 4 fertilised.  I was gutted and felt it was all going wrong and was sure that by today they would all be gone and the other 6 my eggs didnt stand up to being injected.    Also have been feeling really unwell following EC - my stomach has bloated up so much and it is painful (7 inches around my waist and 5 around my hips/belly).  So looks like may have mild OHSS (not getting any other symptoms thankfully).  

Good news today though from embryologist that all 4 embies survived night 2 and I have 3 grade A and 1 slightly less than a Grade A but better than a Grade B.  So they are talking about a small possiblity of transfer tomorrow (day 3), but if all goes well overnight and they grow but stay the same grade then they will take to blasto tranfer on Monday.  So have gone through all emotions in the last 24 hours - and now back onto PMA     and hopeful and really, really, really hoping that the little fellas keep going and dividing and growing     

Hope everyone else is doing ok - look forward to hearing from you all over the weekend


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Hevan conrats on your PUPO. It made me giggle your name for your embie. I named my embies afyer each ET, the first IVF was Eddie Embryo and the second IVF was Uno as we only had one egg again, she went on to have a middle name which meant little one  . 

Diamonds well done with your embies   to keep growing so well. 

Catherino wow that is amazing 27 follies,   for EC. 

Mejulie I only had 3 follies for my 2 cycles and was lucky to be at a clinic that didn't cancel as I got  BFP with just one egg. I hope they give your follies a chance.

Becky   for EC on Monday. 

Lola   to your embies too. 

Too many people to keep uo with so    to all.

Tigger x.


----------



## yola

Hiya

lola fantastic news on your embies

Diamond ...  sorry they didnt all fertilize but sounds like the ones you got are excellent quality ..... And its quality over quantity any day of the week

me julie  ...... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh i really feel for you , you must be so frustrated with with whole thing  ...  i hope the eggs respond for you fingers crossed]

em hows it going 2ww driving you crazy !!!

I have follow up consult a week monday ..... ill see what they say .. i need some time.... but in the mean while  im gonna enjoy getting plastered this weekend haha

lots of luck to everyone 

yol


----------



## diamonds18

Yolanda - enjoy getting blotto - sounds like a plan!!    Good that you have the follow up planned - important to give yourself the time too.  Are you going to challenge the clinic about the issue with the EC and early release?


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- sorry about the scan, but it's still so early days, a lot can happen, so keep the faith and don't even think about cancelation   I find strange that they even taking about canceling you when you have 4 follies and there is a big chance there will be more to follow, but even if it wasn't , 4 follies is potentially 4+ eggs!! They can't cancel you based on that. Anyway, I'm sure it will be much better news for you at you next scan  

Catherino- or should I refer to you as the follie queen    Wow that a lot of follies you have grown!! Best of luck for EC   

Becky- good luck on Monday   

Diamonds- sorry that fertilization wasnt as you expected, but who cares now when you have those great embies, fingers crossed they keep on growing strong  good luck with ET  

Yolanda- take you time hon, hope the follow up goes well and most of all enjoy getting plastered   have a nice one 

Love to all  

Xx


----------



## An2

Hi!

PUPO girls congrats! Youve got the right idea with personalizing the embies. 
Mejulie- hang in there!! I'm feelong very confident for you. 
Good news otherwise with the girls post EC. Hevan, lola....

Today was my OTD and the good news is BFP.  
i'm happy but slightly overwhelmed as the clinic has not been helpful. All i know is thati will need to have a scan in 2 1/2 weeks but i dont know what for. Also where does one then do the follow up bllod tests to monitor hcg levels? Confused. 
a


----------



## diamonds18

wow - fantastic Anuradha - congratulations!!    I think you have a scan in 2 weeks time to check for a heart beat!  (exciting stuff)!  Not all clinics do more than one blood test to check the HCG levels are going up - but I am sure if you were concerned you could request and book an extra one in to reassure yourself.  FANTASTIC news!!!


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer OTD Outcome 

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 18th Aug 26th Aug 30th Aug 1st Sept 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 31st Aug
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 11th Aug? 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug 24th Aug 27/29 Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 30th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 29th Aug ?
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 15thAug 17 &19th Aug 23rd Aug 26th Aug 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug 19th Aug 23rd Aug 28th Aug 
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 28th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 23rd Aug 6th Sept 9th Sept 
Em05  5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug 18th Aug
amanda  8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug 
Anuradha


----------



## LolsieG

Morning All!

Sorry have been M.I.A last couple of days.  EC went ok yesterday, EC itself wasn't to uncomfortable, I was awake for the whole procedure and chatting to the nurses, I was first in which was good.  They got 14 eggs    They also did the blood test and levels had dramatically reduced. 

After 3 telephone calls to and from the unhelpful nurse (the one from the scans) yesterday afternoon was still none the wiser as to whether they were going to proceed with ET or a FET finally got to speak to the consultant who rung us at about 6 last night and they were happy to go ahead if I was, with full understanding of OHSS and the risks!! 

Had call this morning from clinic and 13 eggs were of good enough grade to use and 12 had fertilised successfully! There going for a Wednesday transfer!   

Am in quite a bit of pain today, not sure if that's normal or not but am just sitting in bed atm, planning on lazying around and letting DH do everything today! 

Will catch up on posts and do personals in a bit!   to all xxx


----------



## Missy123

Anuradha Congratulations so pleased for you and hope your 1st scan goes well    
diamonds hope your little embies have had a nice night and you get more good news today  
Hevan congrats on the PUPO! Hope they have made themselves very comfy!   
Lola great they are going to blast and good luck for tomorrow  
mejulie40 wishing you  for tuesday and that they are growing nicely so they don't cancel it, can't see how they can do that as you have some! It's quality not quantity  
Yolanda It's great you are having a follow up to get some answers but take some timeout and enjoy the alcohol while you still can  
Hope how's the bloating and cramps?  Do you have EC next week?  
sunshine hope things are well at your scan tomorrow and things go ahead for tuesday  
Lolsie That's great news EC went well and you can have ET too! 12 is fantastic, hope you are feeling ok  Get plenty of rest.  
catherino 27 well way to go! that's great news, good luck for tuesday!  
Becky good luck for EC on monday  
Em    
Tigge, amanda and Dolly   

Well that was lots to catch up on i only went AWOL for a day! Sorry if i missed anyone or got any info wrong on the list please shout at me!
How does everyone feel about having their outcomes on there as i don't feel right just updating it.  
We have a leaky shower no bath so spent yesterday with DH taking out the shower screen and removing the old sealant to replace it today and hope it solves the problem.  
Wanted it done before it rots the floorboards and i am too bloated to help him! So guess we will be going to mums for a shower tonight and tomorrow and hope it's dry by monday.


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Missy - Please can you update me BL scan 23rd Sept, next scan 6th Sept EC ??9th Sept. It is so difficult to predict these things.  

Lolsie that is great news 12 fertilised   for their growing.

Anuradha - congratulations with your BFP, the scan is to check for a heart beat and develping embrio, then you are likely to be sent back to GP and normal NHS system. 

Yolanda welcome back, enjoy your relaxation and drink  . 

 to all.

Tigger x.


----------



## Hevan81

Yeay, finally on the laptop, So many personals to catch up with. So much good news all in 1 day yesterday. So amazing  

Lolsie - I'm so please EC went well for you, 14 eggs and 12 fertilised, fantastic .  they are developing nicely for ET on Wednesday. How many are you having transferred? Sorry you seemed to have communication problems with the clinic. It sounds like you have OHSS. I was in so much pain after EC and I'm still bloated now with occassional pain in my ovaries. I was advised to continue drinking 2ltrs+ clear fluid per day to help. I've still got to take the tablets they prescribed me until monday. I've not had much appetite either. Glad they have said you're ok to go ahead with your ET and hope your symptoms get better. Lazing around is definitely the order of the day for you 

Mejulie - 4 follies is great,  they keep growing for you. Look what can happen in just a few days, Catherino and I are perfect examples. I can really empathise with you. As soon as they plant that seed in your head it's all you can think about. Sending you lots of  for Tuesday 

Sunshine - Sorry you're not having a great experience with the injections, but it will all be worth it. 10 follies is great. Good luck with your scan tomorrow,  you're still on course for EC on Tuesday 

Catherino - WOW  27 follies is amazing . Look how much has changed. You're definitely giving me a run for my money in the EC stakes!  for EC on Tuesday,  there are lots of lovely, ripe, good quality eggs in those follies 

Lola -  for transfer tomorrow, are you definitely having 2? There are going to be a lot of us in the 2ww next week 

Diamonds - Hope you are feeling more positive about your embies today. Sorry you didn't get as many as you'd hoped for, but it only takes that 1 good one. How many are you having transfered?  ET goes well for you on Monday. Sorry to hear you are also suffering with mild OHSS. Lots of water and rest!! 

Anuradha - Huge  on your ,  it's the first of many on our thread!! Hope you are getting plenty of R&R? The scan is to check for heartbeat and ensure embie is in the right place, my clinic do it at 6wks pregnant. Don't know about blood tests though, nothing like that has been mentioned. Your clinic are there to support you with any questions and concerns you have.  again 

Becky -  for EC on monday,  you get lots of eggs 

Em - How are you doing? Hope you are finding plenty to keep you occupied during your 2ww 

Missy - How's the bathroom?? Hope it's sorted soon. How is stimming going? 

Tigger - Naming is important I think, makes it real. Wishing you the best of luck with your TX, how is stimming going? 

Hope - How are things with you? 

Yolanda - I hope you enjoyed your drinks last night and that there are positive things to come from your meeting on Monday. Take all the time you need and I  good things are to come  

Hello to anyone I've missed 

AFM - Still suffering with OHSS symptoms and side effects from the pills, however, today is so far one of my better days. My appetite is slowly coming back. I'm drinking plenty of fluids and resting a lot. DH is being very good and looking after me well. This is the most excited I have seen him through the whole process, probably because it's actually real now. We have regular chats with our little 7142. I'm feeling really positive, which worries me a little as I don't want to set myself up for a great fall. Just gonna keep on  and   that this is it for us 

Hope you all have a fab weekend and the good news continues next week


----------



## Hope1980

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update from me, unfortunately I`m at work all weekend    .

EC scheduled in for Monday     ,trigger shot tonight and  we got 14+ follies   , we are really pleased with DP.
Only feel bloated today, luckily no more cramping since yesterday.
I`m soo nervous about Monday   , I just hope that the sedation will work and I won`t feel anything through the procedure.

  to all xx


----------



## tigge66

Hevan - Glad to hear your DH is now feeling positive and more invloved. I think it does take the DH's a bit longer than us. I am still down regulating as on a De cycle. Donor was due AF end of this week so hope she has started Stimms. I wont know any more info before 6th Sept when I have my next scan. Send   to 7142. 

Hope -   for EC on Monday.

Tigger x.


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie - great news that EC went well - 14 eggs and 12 fertilised is fantastic !       the little embies keep growing ready for your ET on wednesday  

Missy - thanks for updating the chart - I dont mind my outcome being posted on the chart - but I guess everyone may feel differently about it.  Hope the leaky shower s fixed soon  

Lola - good luck with ET - how many embies you gong to have transfered?

Hevan - did you choose to have one embie or did the clinic advise you of that?  Sorry you are still suffering with OHSS - but glad the appetite is coming back now  

Hope - Good luck with the trigger tonight -  14 follies is brilliant!  Try not to worry as with the sedation or GA you wont know much about it!  

Tigge - glad things are going well with DR so far - hope stimming is going well with you ED as well!!    

Yolanda - hope the hangover isnt too bad today  

AFM - another positive call from the embryologist today - the three Grade A embies are still going strong, so they will review again tomorrow morning (day4).  They are still hoping to get to Day 5 blasto, but depends on what happens overnight!  If I get a choice I want to have two embies put back in I think....but right now just hoping they keep growing and stay A grade quality       I am talking to them a lot - and DH has been too - he is so excited now!  

Hope everyone else having a great bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Hevan81

Hope - That's fantastic news  . Hope your trigger shot goes well and EC on monday. I had sedation. I was pretty much unaware. I thought I woke up part way through but cant really remember, I do remember being rolled onto my bed at the end, but don't remember talking to my nurse or having hiccups between procedure room and ward. It's amazing how much it knocks you out. Best of luck with it  

Tigger - DH is a typical bloke and doesn't show emotion. He has been very practical throughout and takes each step as it comes, but the change is amazing. I think he is more excited for test day than me, if that's even possible. Hope stimming is going well for your ED and the 6th Sept comes round really quickly for you    

Diamonds - 1 embie is clinics advice and 1 we are happy with. They gave us a very high success rate apparently. We discussed having 2 and if the quality were not good we would have done it. When we spoke with embryologist before ET yesterday she said that the 1 chosen is as perfect as they could hope for so it's down to fate now. If we are unsuccessful I think we would go for 2 next time. Great news on your embies, getting stronger and stronger.    they continue and transfer goes well. Is there any major benefits of embies over blasts or visa versa? Lots of   and


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Anuradha- congrats     it's a   so very happy for you, best of luck 

Lolsie - well done on 12 fertilized eggies    hope they all grow nice and strong  

Missy- hope you sort that shower out soon 

Tigge- good luck with your next scan  

Hope- great news on your follies and good luck on Monday, hope you will get loads of nice ones  

Diamonds - good to hear your embies keep on growing nice and strong  Will be discussing the number to transfer tomorrow, but we have pretty much made our minds up about 2, because of my low AMH. What have you been thinking?

Hevan- hope those nasty OHSS symptoms will go away soon   sending loads of sticky vibes to 7142   

Afm- am complitely nackerd today for some strange reason, probably the weather, all this rain, sun, rain is very confusing  Can't wait till tomorrow morning, miss my little embies already   hope they all doing well   

Love to all  

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Just a quick post as Day 4 and just had the call from the embryologist - 2 embies are ahead of the others now, so today is transfer day!  Very excited! We have decided to have both of them put back.      for a smooth transfer - I am a bit nervous as my dummy embryo transfer was so painful and traumatic and the dilapan experience equally so!  But hopefully the dilapan did its job and today will be fine!     

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Missy123

diamonds good news with the embies and wishing you     for a smooth transfer for them both! Good luck and hope it's painless   

Will do more personals later.


----------



## diamonds18

Thanks Missy!  Hows stimming going?  Catch up with you later!


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds that's fab news . Hope transfer goes well XX

Lola good luck for your transfer too XX


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

So I'm officially PUPO with 2 blasts on board  they did recommend to put back 1 as I suspect, but I felt strongly that we need that best possible chances, even if it means taking a calculated risk. My OTD is on the 6th of september   

Hevan - hope you are doing a bit better now, how is the 2ww going?

Diamonds- good luck sweetie    and welcome to the PUPO gang 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Yeay Lola welcome to the     I'm pleased they allowed you the 2 blasts, you must be so happy. Your OTD seems early? Mine is 9th Sept, 2wks from transfer date. How are you feeling? 

I'm still not 100% but slowly getting better. Because I can't do much else than sit around the house all I can do is think about it. I still feel really good about it, but there is always that little seed of doubt that creeps in.   my little 7142 sticks and my dream becomes a reality. 

Diamonds how are you?


----------



## lola33

Heaven- I think some clinics want you to test 14 days after EC and some 14 days after ET. I'm with Lister and I they are know to have an early OTD, but I don't mind  will be intressting if I will be tempted to test even earlier that that or if I will too scared to test even on OTD   Time will tell I guess. Good to hear you are feeling a little bit better 

Loads of sticky vibes to all PUPO ladies  

  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lots of     and sticky vibes to you and all PUPO ladies XX


----------



## Missy123

Lola congratulations on being PUPO with diamonds, Em , Hevan and anyone else i've missed    
Hope and becky good luck for EC tomorrow   
catherino and sunshine good luck for EC on tuesday   
mejulie40 i hope our scans our good on tuesday  

 to the ones i have missed and hope you are all having a nice long weekend.
Bathroom all finished just hope when we have our showers later it dosen't leak


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming  next scan next scan  Egg collection  Egg transfer OTD  Outcome 

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 18th Aug 26th Aug 30th Aug 1st Sept 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 31st Aug
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july  26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 11th Aug? 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug 24th Aug 28th Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 30th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 29th Aug ?
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 15thAug 17 &19th Aug 23rd Aug 26th Aug 9th Sept 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug 19th Aug 23rd Aug 28th Aug 6th Sept
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 28th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 23rd Aug 6th Sept 9th Sept 
Em05 5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug 18th Aug
amanda 8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug 
Anuradha


----------



## Missy123

Morning ladies you all seem to have gone quiet! Hope you are all ok.   
Em is there any news yet?    
Thinking of you Hope and Becky having EC    
Infact thinking of you all     as always. 
Shower didn't leak last night but still early days   
Feeling quite bloated and tum tender wish i could get the courage to jab my thigh instead but proud of us all being able to jab at all. (i was needle phobic!)
Well off to do a few odd jobs around the house while DH at work (so bored) check on you all later.


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Happy BH. 

Missy it does seem  a bit quiet.  I have had 7 days of HRT now and DR inj. 7 days to go until my next scan. I go up from 3 HRT tablets today to 4 tomorrow. I hope the lining is just right on Tuesday. Lots of waiting for the next stage going on I think. 

   to all

Tigger x.


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya ladies  they only got 3 embryo take out  really gutted but praying they all will be fertilize   Got to wait for tomorrow call  eek
Becky7 xx


----------



## Missy123

Becky 3 is better than none so don't be too hard on yourself    You only need one to get a BFP and i    they all fertilise     
Hope you are not too sore and have the chance to rest now.

Tigge seems strange to be on HRT i bet and yes there is an awful lot of waiting around it seems never to be over.   
Even after we get to ET   there will be more waiting, how do we manage to get through it?    Glad we have each other.
Lolsie soon be wednesday so you can have your embies back


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

*Becky* As Missy says it only takes one - but understand completely how you must feel. Really     that they all fertilise overnight and it is good news tomorrow  

*Hope* - Hope EC has gone well for you today?  

*Hevan* - sending your embie 7142 lots of sticky vibes   

*Lola * - congratulations on being PUPO!!!  Now we just have this 2ww to get through and not drive ourselves completely   

*Catherino* - EC for you today as well I think? Good luck  

*Missy* - I am really glad we have each other too  It really helps having others to talk to who really understand what you are going through. I think DH is happy I have you all too - as it takes some of the pressure off him!! Really hope your scan goes well tomorrow  

*MeJulie * - Good luck with your scan tomorrow too  

*Tigge* - there is so much waiting involved in all of this isnt there!  - that is the one thing I hadnt appreciated so much before I started! 

To everyone else on the thread I hope you are OK? - and are having a great bank holiday weekend? 

AFM - Yippeeeee - I'm finally PUPO!!!  We had two embies transfered yesterday, one was still 8 cells, the other was starting to become a morula - both slightly behind where the embryologist hoped they would have been  - but still growing and that is the most important thing!!!   So now just got to hope the two of them catch up over the next couple of days! 

DH has been amasing - he is so excited - I havent had to lift a finger since we got home last night - had dinner made for me, and brekkie in bed this morning (never happens!!!!). Keep talking away to my tummy, and have just done Zita West's post embie visualisation/relaxation CD......please let them stick


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- congrats on being PUPO     hope your embies are growing strong as we speak   great to hear your DH has been so wonderful to you. In my case it's been the other way around almost   cause I have been just fine and full of energy both after ET and EC, but my DP was absolutely knackered for some strange reason.

Missy- I'm stuck at home and absolutely bored as well, suppose to take it easy after ET, but it so BORING

Becky- fingers crossed for good news tomorrow  

Tigge- hope that HRT doing the job and your lining will be perfect for Tuesday   

How is everybody else doing?? 

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lola - hope DP picks up his energy today and looks after you more!!      I know what you mean about hanging around 'resting' and how boring it is - I am always on the go so I am finding it very dull - trying to read and watch some movies but not sure can do that all day after yesterday as well!!  I am also missing my exercise now - I used to run/gym/swim 3-4 times a week - and since starting stimming I have done practically nothing - and obviously wont be doing anything now.......so my usual stress busting activities have been taken way.  (all will be worth it in the end though   ).


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Missy glad to hear the shower is in working order again. The waiting is hard but when you have a good scan it's like Christmas  . I like to know every detail of what is happening. I know a couple of people who didn't realise they were pregnant, one of them delivered a 7 lb baby the day after she found out! It's like we have the longest pregnancies possible when doing IVF. 

Lola my body seems to be OK on HRT just extra hungry! Sounds like your DH might be starting a sympathetic pregnancy!

Diamonds if you are feeling stressed out doing nothing, do something as long as it is not too energetic. There is no research that says resting helps IVF work so do what feels right for you. As you are used to exercise you will be able to continue this but maybe not for the first week or 2 . 

Becky congrats on the 3 eggs   to them overnight. 

 to all.
Tigger x.


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick one as got to do my jab and go for scan.
Becky hope you have good news this morning   
Hope  that it all went well for you yesterday and you also get good news today   
Catherino and sunshine   for EC today  
mejulie   for our scans, hope they are growing for us
Tigge  that today is like christmas! 

    for all you PUPO and still waiting to get there.  
Will update you how it went later  xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hello Ladies, hope you've all had a lovely BH weekend?

Missy - How's the bathroom? Still leak free I hope? Sorry you're feeling bloated and tender, hope you're not too uncomfortable. Good luck for your scan today   

Diamonds -  on being PUPO   Welcome to the . Hope your 2 little embies are getting stronger by the day. When is your OTD? Glad to hear DH is being so attentive. Mine has been fab, such a huge help as I have been useless with the OHSS and pills. How are your symptoms by the way? I know what you mean about having to do nothing. I've been housebound for a week now and going stir-crazy!! I'm feeling much better today so gonna venture to the supermarket. I sure know how to live  Sending lots of    and sticky vibes to your little embies 

Becky - Congrats on your 3 eggs. Sorry there weren't as many as you'd hoped, but it's better than none.  you get good news this morning  

Hope - Any news on your EC? Hope it went well and you have lots to develop into embies   

Catherino and Sunshine -  for ECs today. Sending lots of  and 

Mejulie - Good luck for your scan today  

Lola - Hope DP is getting his energy back and looking after you? How are you feeling? Sending you lots of    and sticky vibes 

Tigger  - Hope you are well 

Em - How are you? Sending you lots of    and sticky vibes too 

Lolsie - How are you? Any news on ET? Hope you are well 

Hello to anyone else I've missed, hope you are all well 

AFM - Feeling so much better today. All the symptoms/side effects seem to have passed. Still massively bloated and can't do up buttons on any of my trousers though. Took my last pill last night, so pleased about that. My appetite is back as well, I managed almost a whole chinese takeaway last night 

As for the 2ww, I'm going !!! Now I'm feeling better I need to find soemthing to do to to occupy my mind, I'm not back to work until Sunday.

Lots of    and


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post as in work (will post properly later).  So sorry for the lack of contact, energy was wiped last week & mood wasn't great either.  Anyway, I'm so delighted to have read all your good news & welcome to all of you who have joined me in the 2ww - pure torture isn't it!  Well my OTD day is tomorrow so     that all goes well.  I did a clear blue test yesterday morning (was going insane with the wait & just had to do it), it showed a BFP but trying not to get too excited til I do the clinics test tomorrow morning.

Hope you're all doing well.....will post properly later on.

Love &      to you all xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All, sorry have been absent, have just caught up with posts! 

Diamonds - Great to hear you are now PUPO!   Congratulations! Sending you lots of   

Em - I am whispering a big congratulations to you!    Good luck for tomorrow!!! 

Hope - How are you? When's EC? Hope everything is going well!  

Becky -   You get good news from phone call this morning!  

Lola and Hevan - Hope the 2ww is going ok!    

mejulie - Sending you   for your scan today!  

Catherino and Sunshine - Hope all goes well at EC today!   You get lots of lovely eggs!  

Missy - Hope your scan went well today!!  

Love to anyone I have missed!   and hope all is going to plan! 

AFM - Have been laid up bed/sofa since Friday, DH has been my nurse all weekend! He is back to work today so my mum and sister are coming over after lunch to give me a hand! Have only just been able to shuffle around without to much pain this morning.  

No one told me EC would be this painfull, I had to call the emergency number for the clinic on Sunday morning as it got so bad, I spoke to a lovely nurse who knew all about me and explained that my ovary's were massive at EC and she would have expected me to feel like id been kicked in the gut by a horse! Well... I definitely do!  

Had call yesterday and we have 9 that are going strong and as they should be, so all looking good to have a blast put back tomorrow and may even get a few to freeze! Have apt at 2pm for ET then I can join the PUPO lot!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey em05  whisper congrats and good luck for tomorrow 

Still waiting to hear from embr 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Hevan81

Em - Congrats in advance.   you get the same result tomorrow    So exciting  

Lolsie - Great news on the embies. Sorry you have been so ill too. It's such a nightmare isn't it?!  

Becky - Hope you get the call very soon


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Em05- Wow!! Thats great news      you know what they say, there is no false positive  Good luck with the blood test tomorrow    

Hevan- good to hear you feeling better  I bet you are looking forward getting back to work now 

Missy- best of luck with your scan   

Lolsie - aaww your poor thing   sorry that you have been feeling so awful, but great news on those embies  hope they keep on growing strong  

Becky- what a torture,  finger crossed hun   

Afm- I am so bored!! I'm full of energy and feel no deferent to my pre treatment self. I honestly do miss working (never thought I would say it )  feel a bit useless at the moment  very strange going from injections, scans, results to absolutely nothing   it will be a very long week I have a feeling. One a positive note, a couple of friends are coming to UK on Thursday for a long weekend, looking forward to that , BUT they don't know I'm going through tx, soooo how am I gonna explain not drinking alcohol  That's gonna be a hard one. Hate lying, I think I will tell one of them, I'm not that close to the others, she has been through IVF as well many years ago, so feel that I can share this with her

Love to all

Xx


----------



## BECKY7

None are fertilise  really really gutted  even having intralipid steroid and aspirin and clexane  acupuncture  made no different   Really did thought having all that would help but none are fertilise  and I knew I should never change from gonal f to menopur  as had crap number of egg compare to gonal f when I had good number and grades    Don't know whether to think it to do with my egg or his sperm etc  am really tired of it all
Becky7 xx


----------



## Hevan81

Becky

I'm so so sorry. Sending you lots of love and  . 

Hope you are able to talk through your options with the clinic very soon

XXX


----------



## Missy123

Em that's fantastic and i know it will be the same when you test again    
Lolsie    for tomorrow then you can join them PUPO, Hope your ovaries go back to normal soon  Good luck for tomorrow
Lola sorry you are so bored but you need the rest  Make the most of being lazy  
Hevan glad you are feeling alot better and you better get used to not being able to do the button up   
mejulie40 how did your scan go today?   
catherino and sunshine hope you are both ok after EC today  

Becky i am so sorry i feel gutted for you. Hope you have a good clinic that will help you decide what you should do next  
Tigge thanks it did feel like christmas today, i had a BIG shock!  Not long now 

diamonds well you have DH well trained! Dinner, breakfast in bed what can i say  
hope how was EC? Hope it went well and are getting the rest you need  

Don't think i have missed anyone but  if i have.
Had my scan today and they have reduced my dose down to 225iu instead of 300iu. Had the shock of my life when i was told i have 28! 
They are all sizes 18 on right 10 on left but still a shock. Not expecting them all to be ideal but i should have enough good sized ones to have eggs in them   
They gave me a sheet on OHSS and asked how i was feeling and explained about extra protein if i get it. Back for next and last scan on friday


----------



## Hope1980

Hi Ladies,

I don`t really know what to say, we are in still shock with my DP.   

We had 16 eggs collected yesterday, everything went well and then we had the call today from the embr.: none of them fertilised   

We are going in  for a review appointment tomorrow, gutted....

Sorry for no personals, feel so exhausted.

Lots of love and hug to you all xx


----------



## lola33

Becky - loads of hugs to you again   

Missy- wow 28 follie!!    Good they reduced that dose for you  we don't want you to OHSS, so take it easy now.

Hope-  I'm so sorry   of course you and your DP are in shock. Hope you will get some answers from your clinic. 

Cx


----------



## Missy123

Hope i really feel for you and DP    Hope you get some answers to why this happened.


----------



## Hevan81

Hope - I'm so sorry   . I hope the clinic are able to give you answers and options for the way forward. Lots of love and   to you and DP XX


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - Wow on those 28 follies, that's fantastic news. Hope you get plenty of lovely eggs out of them and that you don't get OHSS. I can tell you first hand it really is not nice!! Lots of     XX


----------



## diamonds18

Becky and Hope 

OMG - I am so sorry, sending you both a massive    I really hope the clinics support you well through this and they are able to give you some answers.  Take care of yourselves and we are here for you when you need us xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - way to go!! yay  - fantastic that you have so many follies    the scan goes well on Friday and that you are not developing OHSS xx

Em - just quietly - CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!   - cant wait to hear from you tomorrow !    

Lolsie - sorry you are in pain following EC - I found it really painful afterwards too - and I wasnt prepared for that.  Hope you are feeling a lot better in the morning and good luck for ET tomorrow   

Lola - I am with you on the being bored bit!!   ....driving me crazy already and I am only 2 days into this!! But have been doing a little bit of work this afternoon (at home) which has made the time go by a little quicker!  I am going back into work tomorrow until Friday - but will be taking it easy!

MeJulie - how'd the scan go today? 

Catherino & Sunshine - how did EC go today?   

Hevan - glad you have got the appetite back!   I wish mine would go away - I am going to be the size of a large horse by the time I finish this treatment......though if I have a big beautiful bump at the end of it who cares!!! 

AFM - have had two days feeling very positive but today have lost PMA.  The embryologist phoned to tell me the other two embies didnt make it (was expecting that).  But I then asked a stupid question - if they didnt make it to day 5 does it mean my embies inside me are less likely to make it too.  Wish I hadnt asked.  As answer I got was that yes possibly that could indicate my embies are slow growers and wont make it.      So now I am worried.  Trying to get my PMA back but struggling.  Why couldnt they have lied and said that probably not!!!  But why did I ask the question in the first place - how stupid.   

Am off to do Zita's relax CD to see if can put me into better frame of mind!

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh no diamond  how thoughtful less of that stupid person to say that to you  that is so bad and I really hope you take no rubbish fromt that person and that person should be sacked  as it wasn't a stupid question of you
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds the embryologist was just giving you his/her opinion and they haven't got a crystal ball   , Maybe they just didn't like the dish and like your two wish they had somewhere more comfortable    Don't get down on them you have 2 that need your     

Can i ask a question to you all about the size of follicles used for EC min/max size as i have no idea.


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - My appetite is back with a vengeance, haven't stopped eating today!!  

I'm sorry you're feeling down. Please don't fret. I know it's hard not too. You asked the question because it's the most natural progression from the news you received. You would have been worrying just as much, if not more, if you hadn't. And, you would have hated it if they hadn't been honest. 

Just remember that your 2 precious embies were much stronger which is why they were picked and they are in their natural habitat where they are much more likely to survive. 

I know it's easier said than done but try not to get yourself worked up, keep up the PMA. This 2ww is gonna be full of lots of ups and downs and we're all gonna ride them together.

Sending you extra special


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - I was told by my FC that they like the follies to be a min of 17mm for EC. I was also told they grow about 1mm per day but don't know if that was specific to me or in general. From what I can gather he trigger shot gives them a massive boost at the end as well, hence my huge harvest. Hope that helps


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- that was very insensitive of your embryologist I must say   Just because the embies that were left in the lab was a bit on a slow side has nothing to do with the once that are inside if you now   it's is absolutely  normal for a larger part of embies to not make it....unfortunately, but it does not mean that you don't have a winner there    I honestly never heard anybody making a comment like that, please ignore it.

Xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Becky so sorry it hasn't worked for you this cycle. Do talk through all your questions with the clinic they might not have all the answers but they will answer all they can. Conception is still a bit of the unknown. 

Missy wow I am so pleased for you, sending more  . Good that they have reduced your dose.

Diamonds I had my embies put back early on both my treatments as we only had one and I was told it  was because they are likely to grow better. So lets hope that is true for your embies too. That the ones left out just didn't like the dish.  

Lola hope you have a good time with your friends. Sharing what is happening with one of them sounds a good plan. 

Hope wow a great result 16 eggs   for them fertilising.

Hevan glad that you are feeling a bit better. 

Tigger x.


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - I should add that the way you were told was insensitive and could have been handled better. 

They used the words 'could indicate' so they've only confirmed it as a possibility. I know I'd be beside myself though. We are all rooting for you and your embies


----------



## sunshine83

Hi girlys

Becky & hope- so sad for you both.   

Thank you for all the good wishes and hope your all ok and not too stressed,pin cushioned out!

I'm bit sad. On wed i had 10 big follicles, Sun they said 2 had been eaten by the others and today only had 6 and 2 had shrunk, so they only got 4 eggs. Waiting for a call in morning to see how many fertilised.    

I was under for only 15 mins and then when came round the nurse said you have 4 as i was still half not with it i said thats crap and started crying. More positive now and believe one/two of them will be my little baby/s. Also she said they will prob be looking to put back in on thurs/fri which i couldnt understand as they hadnt even  been fertilised, what if one goes to blast. Maybe they can tell from the quality of my eggs. hmm. 

Lolsie-i feel very odd after eg, been to the toilet like 100 times. Having bit bleeding. Feel a heavy pressure. Lets hope its worth all the pain!!.

Catherino- how did you get on? 

Everyone in the wait....        

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catherino

just a quick one ladies as I'm really tired. Haven't read the others on here Wil come and read properly 2moro. Just thought I'd let u all know i got 17 eggs today. Really pleased. And dh's sperm has really improved so fingers crossed for the phone call in the morn! I feel ok just a little sore, not looking forward to my cyclogest tonight! Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Good evening Ladies,

wow i've only been away a few days & so much has happened.

Becky & Hope - i am so sorry this has happened to you both. wish i could make it all ok but can only send you lots luv & big hugs xxxxx

Lola - hope you are less bored this evening & the wait is not making you too crazy :-> xx

Hevan - good to hear your appetite is back, hows everything else xxx

Tigge - How are you getting on?

Lolsie - How are you feeling now? best of luck with et tomorrow xxxxx

Em - fab news soooo happy for you xxxxx

Missy - 28 follies woweeeee!! 
beware that ohss need to keep it away. best of luck with your scan on fri - is it just us two left for ec now?  lots luv xxx

Diamonds - Hope you are feeling more relaxed this eve.
i would have asked that question too if it had been me.
just remember your embies are back where they should be & they will be fine if you RELAX.
if your going back to work just make sure you look after 
yourself. sending a huge hug your way xxxx

Catherino & Sunshine - Hope you are both ok & ec went well x

Afm - had a nightmare wkend as i was so worried tx would be cancelled. 
had scan today with nurse at clinic, have 6 on right but only 2 really grown, left side now active & had 1 good sized follie. had to wait for my consultant to call me at home with outcome & i couldnt stop crying!!
when she called & said to continue i couldnt believe it.
have to continue high meds & have scan thurs then fingers crossed ec sat. me very happy now :->
this journey has been so much harder than i expected but its been fab having you all to turn to THANK YOU SO MUCH.

LOTS LOVE, HUGS & BABYDUST XX


----------



## LolsieG

Hope - I am so sorry that none fertilized! I must say I am amazed, 16 eggs is an amazing amount, feel gutted for you, I'm not surprised it was a shock.  I hope your not in as much pain as i've felt following EC - I know that when they get a lot of eggs, apparently the pain is worse.  I hope you and DP are able to support each other  and you get the answers you need from the clinic.  Have they given any indication as to what caused it?  

Becky - Sorry to hear your news also, i can't imagine how devastated you must feel. I really hope your ok.  

catherino - 17 eggs is amazing! Well done you!   Take it easy, literally do not do a thing, has taken me from Friday to feel up to walking almost normally to the loo without having to shuffle around like E.T! lol!  

mejulie - Am so pleased for you that they are able to continue! I know exactly how that nervous wait feels - that what we went through Wed - Friday, really knocks you off course! Am  everything goes smoothly for you from now on 

Missy - What a load of follies you have!   I hope you manage to avoid OHSS, I was afraid to call the clinic when I was worried about the mild symptoms I was having in case they cancelled tx, but was so relieved when I spoke to a nurse that reassured me with the number of follies I had, similar to yours, it was normal to have a it mildly.   you get lots of lovely eggs and a pain free EC! 

Diamonds - Try and stay positive, stick with Zita and try and forget what they said, its only an opinion, no one knows whats going to happen!   it all  

Hope everyone else is well! 
Will be on to update when PUPO after my ET tomorrow pm!    all goes well and isn't to painful, still not 100% from EC, certainly don't want it to set me back!


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone - thnks so much for your positive comments     - it really helped !  Have been trying all day to get back the PMA - I am a bit better - hoping tomorrow I will be back to full positivity!  DH saw 7 magpies whilst he was on the golf course today which according to the rhyme means all your dreams will come true - here's hoping! 

Catherino - wow 17 eggs!!! congratulations - rest up    and great that DH sperm improved too!!  

Mejulie - fantastic news - wishing you so much luck for your scan on Thursday   

Lolsie - good luck with ET - look forward to welcoming you to the PUPO club tomorrow   

Sunshine - sorry you got fewer eggs than you had hoped for - but it only takes one so stay positive     keeping fingers crossed that all goes well over night   

Missy - I was told that they needed to be at 18mm for them to 'trigger' you - but anything between 24-30mm could be normal for a ripe follicle.   

Good luck everyone for tomorrow


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie good luck for the ET today   Hope it dosen't make you feel any worse   it's worth all the pain  
mejulie40 i think it is just us to left for EC  and so glad we are both still going  . If your EC is saturday  i will be a couple of days behind you.
catherino 17 eggs is brill, rest loads and hope you feel better soon.  for good news for you today.
sunshine i also think your little ones are in those 4 eggs they collected   you also get good news today.
Lola have you found something to occupy you yet or are you still bored?   
tigge  that things are going well for you and your scan looks good ready for ET next week.  You will know more tomorrow i think. 

Hevan and diamonds thanks for the info on sizes, mine range from a couple at 4 to one at 18 but lots in the middle so i think i will have to see what's happened on friday  
diamonds hope you are feeling more positive  

Hope and becky how are you girls today?  Hope you get some answers from the clinics.

Yolanda how you doing hun? 

Em   

Hope you are all taking it easy and not too bored, I'm thinking of getting some jigsaw puzzles to do to keep me busy and take my mind off things when i'm on the 2ww!  
I know they are ment for older people  but anything to stop me getting bored, any other ideas? (not knitting i draw the line there!)
DH has 2 weeks off work from monday to stop me doing too much.
  xx


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming  next scan  next scan  Egg collection Egg transfer OTD Outcome  scan

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 18th Aug 26th Aug 30th Aug 1st Sept 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 31st Aug 12th Sept
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept w/c 5th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 11th Aug? 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug 24th Aug 28th Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 30th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 29th Aug ?
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 15thAug 17 &19th Aug 23rd Aug 26th Aug 9th Sept 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug 19th Aug 23rd Aug 28th Aug 6th Sept
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 28th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 23rd Aug 6th Sept 9th Sept 
Em05 5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug 18th Aug
amanda  8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug 
Anuradha 1st Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 26th Aug  14th sept


----------



## An2

Hello girls......

Sorry for being MIA - I was away for the BH weekend and just getting my act together.
Thanks for your positive wishes.  Thanks Tigge and Hevan.  
I am still not jumping up and down as I just want the next few weeks to go well.  I went for a 2nd blood test today so will so how much my Beta HCG's have increased since Friday.  Still have period cramps and sometimes slight nausea otherwise eating every few hours!  Not sure whether I can start to excercise yet or not....... getting to border line lazy now.

Seems to be a lot going on this week.  Congrats to the PUPO girls - Lola, Diamonds?, did I miss anyone?  Hang in there!  the 2WW does drive you up the wall but as they said, do what makes you happy.  .  Just don't over put stress on your body. I caught up on some movies and tv shows and a bit of reading.
Diamonds - I had 2 transfered from 15 collected and fertilised.  None of the others made it to the freezer.  Something did work though so stay positive.   

Tigge & Hevan - how are you doing?

Hope & Becky - really really sorry for your dissapointment.  .  I pray you heal fast both internally and emotionally and will be ready to do what's next advised by the specialist.
I pray for you to have your little ones.....   

EM - congrats!!   .  Did you get your BT results?  

Lolslie - good luck today!

Missy - how are you doing?  also thanks for updating the info and I apologize I never did give you mine.  May not be necessary anymore but just incase - working backwards - cycle starting Aug 1, EC August 12, 15 collected and fertilised.  1 alpha 1 beta + or alpha - transferred on Aug.17th.  OtD was Aug 26th with a BFP.  My scan is on Sept. 14th.


----------



## LolsieG

Afternoon,

Just back from ET. All went smoothly and I am now PUPO!    

Have one "a notch off perfect" blast put back in, we have a lovely picture although just looks like the moon!  

Am very happy and just going to keep lazing around for next few days! 

Hope everyone else is ok! x


----------



## lola33

Anuradha- fingers crossed that you beta come back fine, I'm sure it will    don't worry too much and enjoy your  

Lolsie - congrats on being PUPO     I got I nice picture of my blasts as well, it is currently hanging on the fridge door 

Missy - tips on what to do on 2ww, I would like to know that as well. It's been such a shame about weather other wise I would be in a park reading a nice book. Loads of films, television and books  Nice of you DH take some time off, at least it won't be that boring 

Mejulie- great news about your follies    so very please for you 

Catherino- 17 eggs sounds amazing  fingers crossed for good fertilization   

Sunshine- sorry that you felt disappointed after EC, but don't worry, it is all about quality , hope your  embies keep on growing strong  

Afm- Still a bit bored, but feeling a more tired, must be because I'm not doing much   so when out for an hour gentle walk, felt good actually. I have noticed a big increased in appetite in the last week and especially in a the last few days, I actually walk up last nigh because I was so hungry   I blame it on Prednisolone 
and all that extra progesterone  have to make sure I don't over eat  but can be a hard specially when it not much else to do 

How is everybody doing? 

  

Xx


----------



## Em05

Hi girls, 

unfortunately it's another quick post as net is down + postin from iPad which is very hard to type on. Got a bfp this morning again, over the moon. Booked in for scan on 22 sept. 
    
Anuradha a big congrats to you too. My clinic don't do blood test just home preg test then in for scan in 3 weeks. Are u still takin the pessaries? They told me to stop takin them today which concerns me slightly as everyone else seems to stay on them til 12 weeks. 

Lolsie  fantastic news and congrats on being pupo   . Relax loads, u deserve x

Lola good to hear ur doin ok. 2ww is certainly borin alrite . Wen is ur otd?

diamonds I agree wit the girls, the clinic were very insensitive sayin that and doesn't prove anything. Ur embryo inside u is no doubt doin great, I think they're better there than in the lab. Hope ur ok x

Missey,mejulie best of luck for EC  

Hevan good to hear your feelin better. How u findin 2ww? X

Becky and hope sending u big     

Yolanda how are u? 

Sorry if I missed anyone, so many people to keep up with.

Love and       to you all

em xx


----------



## Missy123

Em     Well done to you both i bet you are really chuffed!     
Let me know if you are happy for it to be added to the list. Won't do it unless i have your say so.


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Hope sending you a   you must be gutted after such a good response. 

Em Congrats on your BFP.  

Missy my scan is Tuesday next week so just continuing with the inj and HRT with no idea of how the ED is doing   . The jigsaws sounds like a good idea or do some card making!

Lolsie congrats on you lovely embie  .

Diamonds sending you   to help your pma come back. Wow 7 magpies must be lucky.

Anurahda - I am doing well thanks. Enjoy your lazy phase while you can. 

Mejulie - great that you get to continue. I am plodding along with the inj and HRT, no idea how the ED is doing. 

  to all.

Tigger x.


----------



## Missy123

Tigge when will you find out how the ED is doing? Must be awful being kept in the dark and not knowing but     she has some nice ones growing and you get some soon.
It's very similar to us cos we don't know what's growing in there either as so much can change as most have found out.   
Just when you get over one hurdle another one comes along, we should all be in the olympics with gold medals! Hope you find out when ET will be on tuesday.


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - Just from the support on here and the story's on this thread it reiterates how much of a roller-coaster IVF is, hope yours continues smoothly!  

Em - Official Congratulations!!  

tigge - Good luck Tuesday, hope you get the answers you need to put your mind at ease.  

lola - I eat when bored already, I have until 12/09 for my OTD! I'm going to be the size of a house!  

 and   to all!


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie the support on here is better than i could have ever imagined and i would have been lost without my new family    (faceless ones)   
I have found it easier than IUI though as i stressed more over things as you couldn't have more than 3 mature follicles incase they abandoned it for fear of multiples.
Only difference really is having to have EC which is getting nearer    and so scares me as i am such a chicken, just hope the sedation is good as never had anything done before.
Just eat if it stops you getting bored as you can worry about it in 9 months


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Missy I hope to have some info when I go for scan next Tuesday. My DH says we can remain obliviously optimistic as you say so much can change between scans anyway. 

Lolsie I hope so too. Enjoy the eating  . 

Off to the pictures now.

Tigger x.


----------



## lola33

Em05 - big congrats      wonderful news. Best of luck with your scan   you must be so excited, enjoy your   and girls let's just keep them coming      

Lolsie- tell me about it, that's what I'm worried about    just hope I won't get too fat 

Tigge - good luck with your HRT and injections and hope your donor growing sme nice follies for you, I'm sure she is  

Xx


----------



## catherino

hi ladies phone is playing up along wiv pc. Wont let me read the whole text. Got the call 14 eggs were good enough to be used. And 9 hav fertilized! So really happy! Fingers crossed that they do well for 2moro's call. Wil try and get on pc 2moro to catch up with you all Xx


----------



## An2

Em - i did a blood test at my clinic last Friday as the home test was very faint. (they do blood tests). Then i asked my GP to request another one this week which I id this morning. I am sure your GP can help you get one if you want but I see you have been successful with home tests.  
I have been asked to stay on the pessaries till my scan in 2 weeks. 
You may already have good progesterone levels if they've asked you not to stay on them?


----------



## Missy123

catherino and sunshine     your little embies are doing really well     and more     for when they decide to put them back   
Anuradha    for the blood results

  to you all xx


----------



## Hevan81

Wow, MIA for a day and there is so much news to catch up on.

Em - Huge  on your . Fantastic news. So pleased for you. Hope you are taking it easy. I'm finding the 2ww very long. My OTD is 2 weeks from ET not EC. Trying hard not to think about it, but that's hard in itself 

Lolsie -  on being PUPO . I am a singleton too (embie, I mean ). How are you feeling? How are the OHSS symtoms? Hope you are getting plenty of rest, welcome to the  

Mejulie - Great news that you've been given clearance to continue , I know how you must have been feeling over the weekend. Wishing you all the best for EC on Saturday. I'm feeling ok, OHSS seems to have gone, but this 2ww is a drag  I still have 8 days til OTD . This is such an incredible journey, I'm so glad to have found you all to share it with 

Catherino - Fantastic news on your eggs, 9 fertilised  and that there has been improvement in DH . It's all sounding very positive for you. Do you know when ET is likely to be? 

Sunshine - Sorry you didn't get as many eggs as you'd hoped, but very positive the clinic were talking about ET already. 4 is still a good number and as we all keep saying, it only takes 1. Have you had any news yet? Sending lots of   for you 

Diamonds - How are you feeling today? Hope your PMA is back at full strength  . Hope you are getting plenty of rest 

Tigge - How are you? It must be hard not knowing how things are going with your ED.   for her and you 

Missy - A puzzle sounds like a good idea. I don't think I'd have the patience. I got a puzzler book, but that didn't last 5 minutes . I've read 2 books in the last week. Been watching films, but I find myself drifting off into a daydream, so they're no good for me. Good that DH is off too, maybe little day trips with a bit of gentle walking? 

Anuradha - How are you managing with containing your excitement. I bet your smiling ear to ear . Hope all is well with bloods and 2 week scan. I'm doing well thanks. Can't believe it's nearly a week down since ET, 1 to go til OTD. Hope I don't go too  

Lola - I'm with you on the boredom and increased appetite. The worst bit for me is that I'm craving all things bad, mostly cakes and chocolate!! I'm having to force myself to eat healthily  Hope you're looking forward to your weekend with friends? Have you got your cover story sorted? 

Yolanda, Becky and Hope - Hope you are all ok 

Hello to anyone I've missed

AFM - Well, eventful as ever. I finally felt up to getting out of the house to see my Mum, an hours drive away. There was a big crash right in front of me. I had to hit the brakes and swerve to avoid it. I was lucky not to get involved and I don't think the seatbelt dug in. I got out to help (never off duty unfortunately) and was single handedly trying to direct 4 directions of traffic at a very busy crossroads. Very scary as lots of huge HGVs.

Was great to spend day with family, not having to talk about it. We have kept TX a secret so we can hopefully surprise them, but it was wierd not telling my Mum as I tell her everything.

All OHSS symptoms seem to have gone. I don't know if I should be worried though as when I was looking it up, I'm sure I read that symptoms can worsen following ET (which it did) and then again with prenancy........

However, I seem to be feeling really well. Lots of PMA, but not too much. Trying very hard not to worry about any aches, pains, twinges etc I may be getting. All my time, except today, is occupied now until OTD. Got a friend visiting for lunch tomorrow, out for dinner to celebrate 4yrs anniversary with DH tomorrow night, hockey tournament Saturday and then back to work Sunday - never thought I'd be so pleased about that.

I'm not playing hockey, I'm clubs Social Secretary and organised the tournament, have told them I have a kidney infection. Hate lying, hope I haven't jinxed myself.

Sorry I've waffled a bit. If you're still reading, thanks


----------



## LolsieG

Morning!

Hevan - Gosh what a thing to happen! So glad you are ok and were not involved!   Also glad to hear you are feeling better and the OHSS symptoms have gone, I am recovering well thanks.  Am feeling almost normal again today   - I wouldn't put any thought into the OHSS clearing up its only a possibility that it can make it worse and besides I have been told that a lot of the pain I was feeling following EC was due to the size of my ovarys when they did it and not down to the mild OHSS I had.  At ET yesterday they checked for leaky fluid and said everything was fine, they don't expect me to get any further problems with OHSS - just to remain aware of it.  I'm sure your the same    

Catherino - Brilliant to get 9! That's great! You must be so pleased! Do you know when ET is likely to be yet?

Missy - In all honesty EC didn't hurt and the drugs I had didn't put me to sleep, was awake and chatting the whole time.  It was uncomfortable but not painful. You will be fine!   

Hope everyone else is well this morning! Have a nice day - the suns shining here  

AFM - Haven't had call from clinic re any frosties yet - was supposed to hear today if any were decent enough, but I have lots of work to catch up on to keep me occupied - I keep being distracted with ******** and FF! Not good! I must crack on!  

*UPDATE* - Just had call - we have no frosties  hopefully we wont need them anyway, they said the blast they put back yesterday was streets ahead and they have a few that are still going but none of a good enough quality...


----------



## mejulie40

Morning ladies,

Just had final scan & i have 4 good size follies + 4 slightly smaller :->
ec booked for 8am sat & fingers crossed et tues.
so exciting :->  :-> 

lots luv, dust & babydust to us all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - that's fantastic! So pleased for you! Good luck for Sat,   youv'e got some lovely eggs!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - Thanks, that's reassuring. I'll try not to worry about it. They did say after my ET that my ovaries were still as large as at EC and full of fluid so I'm sure you're right. Sorry you didn't get any frosties, but like you said, you've got a winner on board and that's what matters!!  

Mejulie - Great news on your follies. Those smaller ones may catch up he trigger shot. Best of luck. Lots of


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Missey - Thanks a mill.  Yes you can add it to the list. Lots of    for your EC x

Anuradha - I'm not sure what the story is with the pessaries.  They've ran no tests to see if I'm producing enough myself, feeling bit anxoius/nervous not taking them, this is my first day.  Waiting for the clinic to call me back as I rang them earlier to double check (I'm sure they're sick of me ringing at this stage, I'm such a worrier!).  Hope all good with you? x

Lola - Aw thanks, still can't believe it.  How are you getting on with the 2ww?  Hope you're ok.    When is your OTD?

Lolsie - Thanks, hope you're managing to get through the 2ww ok, it really is the worst part. x

Hevan - Thanks a mill.  What an ordeal you went through, you poor thing.  Glad to hear you're ok.  Hopefully thats the end of it now & no more dramas for you    I was the exact same re wanting to eat all things bad for me, still am a bit.  In the last week of the 2ww, I'd gone beyond forcing myself to eat healthy & was munching away on the crisps etc.  Thats great that you've so much going on to keep you occupied til OTD, will make such a difference.  I was just sitting around bored out of my tree & the time just dragged in.  Sending lots of     to you and all the other lovely girlies x

Love,

Em x


----------



## lola33

Hello my lovelies 

*Mejulie* - that's great news! Go follies    best of luck for e EC  

*Lolsie*- sorry about no frosties, mine didn't make either, but you have your top blast on board, that's 
the most important thing   

*Em05*- my OTD is on the 6th, but think I will test on the 7th, cause my DP is off work then and I really don't want to be on my own regardless of the outcome. I have been doing good, surprisingly calm and relaxed so far anyway, it all can change the closer I get to OTD.

*Hevan*- oh my Gosh! What a nightmare, glad to hear you are ok  good to hear you are well and keeping yourself busy, next thing you know it will be the test date   

*Catherino* - 9 fertilized sounds great! Hope they all grow strong  

*Anuradho*- hope evrything went well with your blood test and your beta is rising nicely  

*Afm* - looking forward this girly weekend, looks like it will be a party one, without any alcohol for me of cours  Still haven't figured out how to excuse myself for not drinking. The usual antibiotics lie won't work, cause everybody know that it wouldn't stop me from having a couple   I actually think I will tell them the truth. One of the girls is a really good friend and a colleague. She had her own battle with IF and had a couple of rounds IVF few years ago, that was unsuccessful unfortunately  so feel that I could actually confined in her, she is the only one of my friends that had gone through the same experience. So virgin margaritas here I come 

Hope everybody enjoying the sunshine, it was about time 

Xx


----------



## An2

You are funny Lola!
Enjoy girl time!
Tell them you've started some alternative treatment:  accupuncture, accupressure, or something fancier and exotic and you need to stay of the booze for awhile!  I'm wary of the antibiotic trick as well.  I have even decided that I am now allergic to wine and get severe acidity at the thought of it - it is quite convincing.

Em - hope you got a good response re pessaries.

MeJullie - good luck on Saturday.

Hope everyone else is doing well.......


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming next scan next scan Egg collection Egg transfer OTD  Outcome  scan

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 18th Aug 26th Aug 30th Aug 3rd sept Sept 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 31st Aug 12th Sept
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept 6th sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 11th Aug? 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug 24th Aug 28th Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 30th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 29th Aug ?
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 15thAug 17 &19th Aug 23rd Aug 26th Aug 9th Sept 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug 19th Aug 23rd Aug 28th Aug 6th Sept
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 28th Aug 30th Aug
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 23rd Aug 6th Sept 9th Sept 
Em05 5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug 18th Aug  22nd sept
amanda 8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug 
Anuradha  1st Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 26th Aug







14th sept


----------



## Missy123

Hevan glad you are ok and that you avoided adding to the crash, they say you are never off duty but sounds like you did a really good job directing the traffic. 
Well done for doing a good job and hoping it dosen't make you stay indoors again.  
mejulie40 that's great news that EC is going ahead for saturday   I should find out tomorrow when mine will be 

lola hope you enjoy your weekend and all those non alcoholic drinks  
Lolsie thanks for the encouragement for EC i hope i find it ok too  Sorry you don't have any frosties but you won't need them   
Em i have added your good news  
catherino and sunshine 

  ladies


----------



## LolsieG

A quick question ladies - how soon after ET did you get back to doing things? I have been lazing around today of course, catching up with work from the sofa but have been invited out for lunch tomorrow with my mum and a friend of ours, they both know what's going on and have offered to pick my up etc so don't have to worry about driving - I will literally have to sit in the car, sit at a table, chat and eat! lol! (its a hard life) Do you think this will be ok??

lola - have a lovely weekend, sounds like you will do alcohol or not!  

Missy - I'm sure you will be fine, just remember to get loads of rest afterwards, 10x more then you think you will need, I can honestly say it took me from Friday until Tuesday to notice any real improvement in how i felt, my tummy is still a little hard and bloated but ok otherwise now.  Have certainly got my appetite back today too!  

Em - Hope your well and feeling ok - any pg symptoms yet...?

Hi to everyone else and hope you all have a nice evening!


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie I was told to carry on as normal but not to do any excercise, anything that would leave me breathless and not to get overheated. I havent been able to stop today, so much energy. Hope I havent overdone it though. Do what feels comfortable for you X


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie i'm sure you will be fine to go out for lunch, i know i don't know how uncomfortable it is yet but it would take alot to stop me going out for lunch with loved ones especially if they are paying    
Just stay away from the wine list!    Hope you have a lovely relaxing lunch.


----------



## diamonds18

Hi,

Sorry not been about for a couple of days - went back to work on Wednesday and have been exhausted in evenings - have been reading what has been happening though!

*Missy * - Try not to worry about EC - the sedation/GA will make sure you are not aware of any of it! Just make sure you do get lots of rest afterwards as like many of the other girls I wasn't ready for how tired you feel afterwards, and I found the tummy bloat and discomfort from the procedure takes a few days to settle. Really excited for you that EC is nearly here 

*Mejulie* - Great you have 4 good follies -  the other 4 catch up over the next couple of days too. Good luck for saturday  

*Em * Now I can send you a very loud CONGRATULATIONS!!!     Yay!!!!! Have you had any news about the pessaries? Lets hope you dont need them as I have to say I am not enjoying them........(TMI alert - especially not the clean out operation every 2 days my clinic advise you do (yuk)....)

*Lolsie* Congratulations on being PUPO  Sorry there were no frosties - but the most important one is already on board   I went back to work 3 days after ET - dont know if that was too soon (hoping not) but everything I read said rest for 2-3 days and then resume light activities. I guess it depends how you are feeling but reckon if you are up for it then will be fine!

*Lola* Glad you are feeling so relaxed and calm in the 2ww. I fluctuate between calmness and hysteria!! Sounds like you have a fantastic weekend ahead of you - hope you enjoy! 

*Hevan* OMG- thank goodness you weren't hurt  So glad the OHSS has settled down at last - I know what you mean about trying to not fret about every twinge/feeling....hard not to focus so on it though!! Great you had such a nice day with your family, and have a fantastic anniversary tomorrow - are you doing anything special to celebrate? 

*Anuradha* Hope the blood test has gone well?  

*Sunshine* Any news on ET? Hope the embies are growing well  

*Catherino* 9 fertlised - fantastic news!!!  the embies are continuing to grow well  - Any news on ET? 

*Tigge* Must be so hard not having details about the ED. Not too long to scan now - bet you cant wait! 

AFM - Went back to work on Wednesday - which has proved a great distraction from the 2ww so far. Have tried to be sensible about my hours and avoid really stressful situations.....which worked for the most part!! Actually enjoyed being back after 5 days off. In work tomorrow and then both DH and I have got two weeks off together which I am really looking forward to. Going to Suffolk to see my parents for a few days, and then down to Cornwall to get plenty of sea air and relaxation for a few days. Will be first holiday in years we havent gone abroad for the sunshine so hope the British weather holds up for us!! Didn't want to fly during the 2ww though....... My PMA is improved though not back to full power yet! (cant get what the embryologist said out of my head) But I have been doing Zita West every night and that has really relaxed and helped me. Have had tummy cramps every day since ET, asked the nurses and they said it is normal for lots of women. Today the cramping eased off considerably and it is the first day my tummy is feeling less bloated - so now I am paranoid that its means nothing has happened!! arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh only 5 days into the 2ww - 11 days more to go as my clinic sets 16 days post ET another arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........

Lots of hugs and  and  and  to everyone xxxxx


----------



## catherino

quick update: we only lost one little pod so hav 8 strong embryo's so call in the morn Wil tell us if we hav day 3 or blast transfer. 2moro or Sunday. Fingers crossed for Sunday Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - excellent news -   for Sunday!


----------



## LolsieG

Thanks for your advice, am under no pressure to go as they would both understand, mum advised I see how I feel in the morning and her words were that its "finding the right balance for mind and body"! As I have been in (other then clinic) since EC last Friday she knows i'm itching to get out!

catherino - Brilliant news! look forwards Good luck if its tomorrow, hope they go to blast for you!  

diamonds - I haven't been advised of any "clean out" only to make sure I walk around for a bit after doing them... am on 7th day, they don't seem to be causing any probs yet - hope I don't get blocked up as I haven't cleaned out!!    Am glad your finding Zita helpful, I am too, have done the post transfer one today and yesterday, find it really easy to visualise and do as she's saying, I've found them a real help.  I have been quite relaxed so far - am hoping it continues! Enjoy your 2 weeks off - sounds lovely! Am very jealous, I'd love to get away down to the sea! Have an amazing time and relax!  The bloating I had has already gone down considerably, I'm not back to "normal" Im still kind of "had a really really good dinner" size lol!

Am off to bed now after 30 mins with Zita - Night all!


----------



## An2

Loslie- believe it or not I went to a concert the night of ET! Totally advised by the consultant. I did rest for a few hours though after ET. I rested the next day then lunch and dinner on the 3rd day as it was my birthday, drinks the 4th night.  but stayed in bed most of the other times. Surround yourself with things and people you enjoy. 

Hevan- you are Wonder woman!! Good on you. 

I too have not heard of 'clean out' and now am concerned.  
Hope to get my blood test results tomorrow. 

Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies,

Lolsie- enjoy your lunch, I'm sure it is absolutely no problems. I have been going for walks almost every day since ET. Just do what feels right

Diamonds- Dont worry about cramping, it is very common. What a good idea to take time off and go away n your 2ww, I'm sure it will take your mind of things.

Catherino - great news on your embies, it does sounds like you will get to blasts   

Anuradha- good for you  going to a concert on the day of ET  

Afm- well ladies, I really hoped that I wouldn't get any symptoms, cause I knew it would drive me insane, but I have quite a few now. Have feeling absolutely exhausted for the past 2 days, specially in the evening. Had very mild craping yesterday, nothing as bad as AF cramps, so basically ignored it . This morning I noticed some tiny brownish spotting very little, just when I wipe, nothing on panty liner, sorry TMI. Needless to say that I completely freaked out over the spotting, it seems a bit too late for implantation bleeding, I'm 5dp5dt, but at this point nobody really knows. I'm still feeling quite positive and don't feel like it's all over, but it I am much more worried now and will be doing knickers checking constantly. Not sure if I feel like meeting up my friends tonight though, if I feel anything like last night, I physically won't be capable, I past out 10pm on the sofa   

Have a lovely and sunny weekend everyone   

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hey Ladies, what a lovely morning it is.

Lola - I don't think you need to worry about the spotting. Implantation can be anything from 6 - 10 days from ovulation/EC as an average. Being dark brown is a good sign as it will have travelled down from uterus, which will take a while, and is only a little bit. I don't seem to have had anything at all, which is worrying me a little. I had a banging headache all yesterday and is still there this morning. It's not dehydration as I'm drinking nearly 4ltrs a day. I guess I've had some cramping but tbh, I can't tell sometimes if it's cramps or wind (sorry if tmi). I'm sur it's a good sign for you Lola. I was shattered last night too.

Diamonds - Hope oyu enjoy your 2 weeks off and have a lovely break. A great way to distract yourself. As for 'clean out', nothing from my clinic, only that should be mobile for a bit after application and advising that occasionally some clay like clumps may appear but not to worry about them.

Catherino - Any news on ET?

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - As above, got a banging headache. My positivity is waning a bit today. It's 7dp3dt and I don't seem to be experiencing anything significant. Feeling a bit down. Hopefully back to normal tomorrow. DH and I agreed we would wait til next Saturday to test, the day after OTD, so we are both there. Also, we figure that if it hasn't worked AF will have arrived by then and if she hasn't it's looking pretty good for us. It's gonna be a long hard week. How I   it has


----------



## lola33

Hevan- thanks for the reassurance   yes I guess it could still be implantation, but it does makes you worried. Don't worry about not having many symptoms, loads of ladies don't get any symptoms at all and get BFP    I didn't have any real symptoms either until last night, and trust me I rather not have them, it just makes you more confused  I'm with you on waiting a bit longer to do the test. My OTD is on Tuesday already, I don't think I will be testing until Wednesday at least, maybe wait even longer....I'm just to scared 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Me too Lola. I've done a complete u-turn and am certain it hasnt worked. Promised myself I would stay neutral when writing on here but feel really down today. Last few days I've been feeling so at ease with it. Quietly confident almost. That's all gone. Hope it's just a hormone thing. OMG this is torture X


----------



## lola33

Hevan- oh sweetie   really hope you will get you PMA back soon. I have been feeling really calm as well, but after this mornings spotting I had a wobble    but still doing my best to stay calm and positive    didn't even say anything to my DP, he has been so positive, bless him, don't want to get him down. Will be praying that we get our BFP next week   

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Thanks lovely. Lots of   and   to you too


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Lolsie - I think a day out for lunch etc would do you the world of good.  I rested up the day of ET and more or less went back to normal after that, just taking it that little bit easier.  Have a lovely time, you deserve it.  Not sure re preg symptoms, feel very tired all the time & tummy bloated (literally hasn't gone down since the injections).  Bit irritable (esp in work), other than that nothing really.  Gone off my food a wee bit too.  Hope you have a lovely day today x

Diamonds - Thanks a mill.  I'm really confused about the 'clean out' too re pessaries, I wasn't told anything like that.  What does it involve?  Try keep busy in the 2ww, anything to pass the time quicker eh!  Hope you're doing ok x

Missey - Thanks for updating my details.  Hope alls good with you? x

Lola & Hevan - Sorry to hear you're feeling bit down in dumps.  I was the exact same, felt I was cracking up.  Lola that really does sound like an implantation bleed as Hevan said it can happen between 6 - 10 days.  The 2ww is total torture, I wish I could fast forward time for you both.  I tested 2 days before my OTD with a clearblue test, you could always do that if the wait gets too much, I know it did for me.  I actually thought I was having a panic attack last Sunday night.  Try keep that PMA going, you've both been brilliant with it through your journies, keep it up for just a few more days.  Sending you both lots of       xxx


----------



## Em05

Forgot to give the update re the pessaries.  I rang the clinic yesterday & they said it was a personal choice as to whether you continue them or not when you get a BFP (wasn't told that the day before, was just told to stop them).  Thought that was quite strange but anyway.....I told her I'd feel more comfortable staying on them til the scan seen as all other girls seem to do that.  So I collected 3 weeks supply yesterday.  She said that there is no evidence that the pessaries do anything once you get a BFP that your body should have started producing its own progesterone.  Weird how some clinics have different systems etc...just makes it all even more confusing


----------



## Missy123

catherino    for sunday and you have blasts    
Lola, lolsie, diamonds & hevan    that the waiting dosen't send you    Sending you all      

diamonds hope you have a lovely time away at your parents and then down to cornwall. I'm not far from cornwall and it's really nice there. My DH is now off for 2 weeks too, be nice to meet up somewhere!   

Update the rest later as still waiting for a call from the clinic to tell me what's happening. Don't know what i'm injecting tonight or when EC will be yet as they said they would ring me after lunch. 
All i know is that it took over half hour to scan me and the consultant did it which is a first. She also told me to start my protein shakes 3 aday as i am such high risk of OHSS, sorry got to go back to clinic now they have just called. x


----------



## Hevan81

Missy   everything is ok XX


----------



## Missy123

Home again! Had to swap my otrivelle for pregnyl for my trigger on sunday and EC is tuesday   
Excited now just want them collected   
Have 11 at the moment over 15mm with some close behind but have 2 more stim injections to do so who knows  Well that was a mad dash to get that changed over as the clinic shuts at 4. 
Could have given me a bit more notice, luckily it's only 10 minutes away but had to find a parking space. I didn't speed Hevan honest  
mejulie good luck for your EC tomorrow  
catherino and sunshine good luck with ET   
Tigge  we are on our wait together


----------



## lola33

Missy- glad to hear that everything went well  and best of luck for EC, sounds like you have a nice crop there   

Em - good to hear from you  how are getting on?

Xx


----------



## Em05

Missey that's great news, 11 that's a great number. All the very best for EC on Tues xx

Lola - all going ok although the worrying never stops, still analazing each twinge and dreading going to toilet incase I see AF. Hopefully the scan in 3 weeks will put my mind at ease a bit. How's you doing? Hope your ok and keeping that pma up as you have every reason to keep it up xx


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - So pleased you have EC on Tuesday, how exciting, and lots of follies too. Good luck, although I'm sure I'll be saying it again before then  


So, I'm feeling a bit better now. This 2ww is doing my head in. I thought I was doing so well until now. Ultimately I'm not going to know until I do the test or AF rears her ugly head. My problem is that you always hear of women who say they 'just knew' they were pregnant, so I keep wondering if I just know, and I'm thinking too much about it. I was trying so hard not to analyse everything but I was. I've been on Google - a lot!! Not everyone experiences implantation bleeding, so I have to hope I'm one of those. I have had various cramps and things but they've never lasted so just assumed they were wind (sorry). Also, I want someone to look at me and tell me how different I look. Obviously not going to happen. I've never looked at someone and been able to tell they're pregnant. 

So in short, I don't feel any different. I don't think I'm experiencing any symptoms, either of pg or AF. So I've had a word with myself and normal service will be resumed. Sorry for waffling.

Hope you all have a fab weekend. I'm off to get ready for a meal out celebrating my anniversary. DH brought me some white roses. We never by pressies for anniversary, just a card and a meal. Made me smile  

 and   and lots of   and


----------



## lola33

Em- tell me about it, the worry never seem to disappear hey?   but stay positive hun and enjoy your bfp  

Hevan-   enjoy your dinner  awww white roses, love them. Loads of women don't have any symptoms at all, so don't look at it as a bad sign. I didn't have any either, before my spotting, and trust me, I rather not have it. No symptoms sounds perfect to me   

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie - Hope you enjoyed the lunch if you decided to go?  

Lola - Try not to worry - all your symptoms sounds really positive to me!   I know what you mean about not wanting to test....it is sooo scary!

Hevan - Hope your PMA comes back full throttle tomorrow.  Dont stress about no symptoms - my best friend had absolutely no symptoms for first 10 weeks of her pregnancy......and then she has gone onto have practically no other symptoms either (other than the growing bump!) and she is now 30 weeks.


Em - Clean out involveds (tmi coming) using your finger to get as much of the gunky stuff out as possible every two days.  yuk....  I agree it is so wierd how differently every clinic seems to do things isnt it!

Missy - Great news about your trigger and EC date - good luck with the injection on Sunday.  Fantastic news about the follies too - and they still have a couple more days to grow    Are you and DH doing anything nice over the next couple of weeks whilst he is on leave?  Where abouts are you from?  

AFM - finished work today - feeling relieved as has been quite a hard three days.  Off to suffolk tonight, so probably wont be back on until Monday now.  No symptoms apart from odd twinges every now again, but feeling more positive again, just have to keep waiting.......

Have a lovely weekend and hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

on mobile so just a quick one from me.

Did my trigger injection last night even used speaking clock to confirm time. dh thinks i'm losing the plot now! hee hee

Ec at 8am so i've got to be up at 5.30 in morn but i'm so excited i just don't care. fingers crossed all those follies have grown & we get lots of quality eggs.

Hope to join all you 2ww ladies next week - sending you lots of babydust xxxxxxxxx

missy - so good to hear scan was ok even if they made you wait.
best of luck with your trigger shot. its very strange not injecting today.

lots luv to you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds i'm from Plymouth, before you go over the tamar bridge into cornwall. Hope you have a lovely 2 weeks with DH   
mejulie40 i bet it feels weird with no injections! My free day is monday! Good luck for tomorrow    Will be thinking of you   
Hevan    A meal and roses sound lovely.   Hope it helps take your mind off everything for at least an evening!

Thanks ladies for being there    hope you all have a nice weekend, i'm off to unwind and watch some TV!   
   to you all


----------



## LolsieG

diamonds - Lunch was lovely thank you! Just what i needed! I wanted to go round the shop's after but my mum sent me of home to rest - I felt like a naughty child lol! She wasnt wrong tho, when I got home, I feel asleep for 45 mins! They do say mums know best!    Had a vist from a friend and her 5 week old darling girl this afternoon! Was great to have a catch up and a cuddle! Made me smile to think i've got one growing inside me (  ) atm whilst having a cuddle and bouncing her around! 

mejulie - Good luck for EC!     you get lots of lovely eggs! 

Missy - they did exactly the same with my injection, we had a race to clinic at closing time! I found the pregnyl a bit sore after, id have an ice cube ready to ease after.  Good luck! Hope EC all goes ok Tuesday am sure it will  !  

Hevan - Happy Anniversary! Have a lovely evening!  

AFM - am feeling good my PMA still winning! Am planning on doing Zita West before bed again tonight!


----------



## mejulie40

just a quick mess as on mob.

Just left clinic after collection of 5 eggs :-> :-> :->
a little bit of cramping but otherwise all ok.
just have to wait now for call tomorrow - fingers crossed its good news. 

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely sunshine.

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxxxxxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Mejulie- congrats on your EC , 5 eggs sounds great    fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Hevan- hope you enjoyed the dinner last night. How is your PMA today?

Lolsie- good that you are feeling so positive   

Afm- had a good time last night, ended up telling my friends the real reason behind my non alcohol drinks choice, no regrets there. One of them had 8 rounds of IVF so knows everything about what I'm going through. PMA is better today my PMS symptoms seems to have gone away for now, so I'm back to no symptoms at all and I actually prefer it much better this way

Hope everybody are enjoying the sunshine  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Thank you all for the anniversary wishes, 4 very happy years. We had a lovely meal, was good to get out of the house together.

Lola - Glad you are feeling better and PMS symptoms have gone away. I feel back to my normal self today, no strong feelings either way. I think you are right, no symptoms is definitley the best way. Glad you had a good night out with your friends and you were able to talk to them about it.

Diamonds- Hope you are enjoying your weekend away and keeping your mind off the 2ww?

Missy - Small world. DH is from your neck of the woods, his family are still there, they live near Kingsbridge. My SIL works at Plymouth Uni. You must be getting excited about EC now?

Mejulie - Yeay for your 5 eggs  .   you get 5 embies tomorrow   

Lolsie - Glad you enjoyed your meal out and listened to your Mum. Mum's always know best   Hope your PMA is still holding up?

Hello to everyone else

AFM - Had a great day with the hockey girls. I told them I'd had a kidney infection so couldn't play. I don't like lying. Kidney infection symptoms are similar to OHSS so I didn't feel to bad. It really kept my mind off it, although a few of them did ask. Looking froward to going back to work tomorrow, despite the 5:30 wake up call. Just on restricted duties, but it'll hopefully make this week go by much quicker.

I guess you coiuld say PMA is back. I don't really have any strong feelings either way and still no symptoms. I feel happy and that's all that matters right now. Do wish I could fast forward to next week though. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekends


----------



## mejulie40

clinic just called & we have 3 good embies :->

because i'm 40 they will transfer them all.

Dh now freaking out we will get triplets - now that would be a handful :->

Et booked for 1pm tues.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40 well done for getting through EC and having 3 good embies  
I would love to have my family in one go and not to have to go through this again, twins would be nice not so sure on triplets but i'm sure we would cope after the journey we have had to get them. 
How would you feel about triplets? Hope you have got plenty to help around you.   Good luck for tuesday for us both  
Tigge good luck for you on tuesday, hope it's good news for you too 

Hevan it is a small world but you don't live that far away from me either. Kingsbridge is about 30mins from me. 
Yes i'm nervous but if you can all do it then i know i can too. 

lola glad you confided it your friends and now know you have someone else to talk to if needed. 

Lolsie thanks for the advice on the ice cube, i have had pregnyl before so know it's uncomfortable to inject so will have the ice ready not tried that before. 

  to you all PUPO, sending you lots of  
 to everyone


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Mejulie Congrats that is great news 3 Embies on board.   for your ET on /Tuesday and your DH not been too freaked by the prospect of triplets!

Missy thank you for the good luck message. 2 more sleeps until Tuesday!

Heaven glad the PMA is back and you had a good time at hockey. 

Diamonds hope you  had a good weekend. 

Losie your Mum knows best, remember to give yourself change to rest when you need it. 

AFM had a bit of distraction at a friends sons 13th Birthday party. 

Tigger x.


----------



## sunshine83

Just a quick update from me. We had 4 fertilise, all went to 8 cells. They said wait till blast which was this morning. Told us 3 were now no good and have 1 3bb grade on board. Planning on 3 days resting. Found complications with my cervix and uterus so felt sad. Seem to have good news then bad each time we go. So next should be good! 

How is everyone else? Have u been given grades? Do u think you'll do early test? Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

missy - Not sure how i'd feel about triplets :-0 just glad we have the embies to transfer  & can't imagine leaving one out.
guess we just have to take our chances & See what happens. 

went on web earlier & read an article said a woman had 3 put back & 1 split so she got "QUADS" not sure i could handle that!!

sunshine - i've felt as if i went 1 step forward & 3 back during this tx but if the outcome is a bfp is all worth it. sending you a big hug xxxxx

Hope everyone else is well, what happened to our sunshine? 

lots luv, hugs & babydust xxxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Mejuilie there does appear to be a higher incidence of egg splitting with IVF so if you are worried and have 3 good embies it may be better to have 2 put back. One might be OK for the freezer.  

Sunshine sorry only one made it for transfer   for your 2ww.

Tigger x.


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - thats the prob they won't just freeze one, so i have two choices 
1- trans all 3 at once
2- trans 2 & let one perish (not a choice as we worked too hard to make them all)

xxx


----------



## catherino

quick update from me girls. Just had a perfect blastocyst transferred! Their words not mine Lol! And we hav a grade 1 in the freezer. Going 2 check on our other 2moro. I was really emotional after. So ladies i hav now joined the wait! Hope everyone is well Xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Mejulie I understand your decision. A lot of clinics appear to freeze just one, have your clinic said they defiantly wont? What is their minimum number for freezing?

Catherino well done on the ET and frostie.   for your 2ww.

Tigger x.


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - they want at least 2 for freezing but i may give consultant a call in morn to double check. thanks xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie  - Great to hear you have 3 ready to go! Good luck with ET and look forwards to your post re being PUPO with either 2/3! lol!  

catherino & sunshine - Congrats on being PUPO!!!  

Missy - Ice cubes are what got me through my injections! lol! 

diamonds - After you schooling us all on the cleaning out method, I gave it a go yesterday, was more blocked up then I thought! TMI - had a kind of pinky tinge to it and a really small bit of "old" blood.  Am hoping this is normal??!!

Afm - Am now 4dp5dt and had a bit of a wobble on the PMA, had a horrible dream last night, dreamt the clear out I did, as above, resulted in a ball of clay the size of my fist with a plug in it, once id removed it I bled a lot and had all sorts of weird chicken breast like things coming out - was horrible! Needless to say I woke up in a bit of a state.  Am feeling ok again now though as haven't had any bleeding... thankfully!    Going to continue with my Zita CD, she's getting me through atm.  Am off out for a family meal tonight for my dad's birthday so have made sure have had a relaxing day, am still in my pjs!  

Have a nice weekend all stay  ,  sending  &


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Mejulie40- congrats on those 3 lovely embies. Good that you can transfer 3  To be honest you shouldnt be too worried about triplets, the chances of that happening are not that big I think, I know I would definitely go for 3 if I was given the opportunity   Good luck with whatever you decide   

Catherino- congrats on becoming PUPO    

Lolsie- sorry about your dream   I started having  a lot of strange dreams after ET as well, even if I have a quick nap I start dreaming. Guess is our brains working overtime   Enjoy your dad's birthday party 

Sunshine - welcome to the PUPO club as well  sorry about the problems with your cervix   hope it is nothing too serious  I have not been told grades. Jut that one was absolutely perfect expanding blast and the other one was a of good quality as well, but smaller in size. I can see it on the picture as well.

Hevan- hope that PMA is still with you today    

Afm- really tired today, guess it's  the rainy weather. Still having brown spotting, so don't know what to make of it    Getting really, really nervous now before my test  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie -    Congrats on the 3 embies for transfer. I think you have to take your chances with your 3, they are so precious. If all 3 stick, you will find a way to cope with triplets. So exciting for Tuesday 

Missy - Sorry, we're not in Kingsbridge. DH grew up in a village nearby, his family still live there, but we are up near Bath. I love going down to visit though, it's so beautiful and peaceful were my in-laws live. Actually, I'm down to Salcombe in a few weeks for my friends hen weekend. Your EC will be fine. It is nerve wracking though. Are you having GA, LA or sedation? 

Tigge - Distractions are good. That's what's going to get me through this week!! 

Sunshine -  on being PUPO   ! Welcome to the . Sorry to hear 3 didn't make it. What's important is your little 3bb. Sorry to hear there were complications. I hope they're nothing serious. I didn't really get told about grades, I could see her sheet and it was full of As and Bs with numbers underneath. 

Catherino -  on being PUPO    too!! And great news on the frostie, hope it's joined by the other 2 tomorrow 

Lolsie - Hope your PMA is back to full strength again after your wobble, what a strange dream!! Let Zita look after you 

Lola - How are you feeling? Hope you're not stressing too much about the spotting. Brown blood means it's old, so may still be to do with implantation bleeding. Not long til OTD for you now 

AFM - Work was a great distraction. Glad I'm back til OTD, it's going to really help. Had a meeting with my Inspector and I'm office bound, no body armour.


----------



## Missy123

Hevan i knew you weren't from Kingsbridge as i saw on your profile (nosey!) but Bath isn't that far from me and is near where my nephew has just moved to be with his girlfriends family. Forgot the place now. Salcombe is beautiful, hope you still have fun with no alcohol   
I'm having sedation that's all they do so that will have to do 

lola   

Lolsie weird dreams but good that you are resting! Enjoy your family meal out but i would skip the chicken breast   
catherino so glad you are PUPO with a perfect one on board!   they all make it to frosties  
mejulie40 any advance on quads   you would cope  I would pick No.1 out of the choice x
sunshine sorry they all didn't make it but congrats on being PUPO 

Hope you all had a relaxing weekend, I've just eaten a roast dinner and now have no room for my protein shake but have to cram it in Dr's orders already feel uncomfortable down there. 
2 hours til trigger, 38 to EC! not that i'm counting or anything


----------



## Hevan81

PMA didn't last. It's gone. Most prominent sign that AF is on her way is painful boobs. Guess what? Painful boobs!!


----------



## lola33

Hevan- sorry that your feel negative at the moment   but I'm sure you have seen that a lot of times painful boobs does not mean AF is coming at all   but understand that you are feeling down a bit,I have been feeling like that since I started spotting, it's been on and off f 3 days now  although I don't have any other "AF on the way " symptoms, I still don't feel too confident at the moment. Feels like the brown stuff could be AF trying to brake through, but can't because of my 3 a day cyclogest pessaries. Really wish I was more positive, but it is so hard. But don't let your emotions take over, painful boobs does not mean failed cycle   

Missy- good luck with your trigger shot tonight and enjoy drug free day tomorrow  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - Sorry you are feeling down too. I hope yours isn't AF.

Unfortunately, I get painful boobs every month without fail. I have been in floods of tears tonight. Everytime I think I've mastered this 2ww something the opposite of what I think or feel happens. Don't know how I'm going to stay sane til Saturday!! 

Sending you lots of   and   for OTD on Tues X

Missy hope your trigger shot went well X


----------



## Hevan81

Morning ladies

Sorry it's me again. Hope you are all well and 2ww not too torturous for those in it.

Lola - How are you today? Anymore spotting?

I'm beside myself again today. Had a very faint brownish stain in my liner (sorry if tmi), and now have a dull achey/painy sensation in lower abdomen, feels like start of AF. Boobs still tender, although not as painful as last night. I know all these symptoms can be for PG but they have been my AF symptoms since coming off pill 3yrs ago. And I can't let myself believe it's anything other than AF coming. Feel so gutted right now. Can't concentrate at work. I know it isn't over til it's over but I'm rapidly losing all hope.

Sorry to keep going on ladies. Just feel like I want fo cry all the time


----------



## lola33

Hevan- oh sweetie, sorry that you are feeling the way you do    but unfortunately I'm in the same boat and PMA is not with me really  I still keep on spotting disgusting brown, almost black discharge, it is not a lot, mostly when I wipe, but still......Had an emotional brake down last night and cried my eyes out in the toilet, don't want to DP to know how negative I feel, at least he is positive, so it helps a bit. I'm sure you have googled your symptoms and a lot of ladies say they hade sore/painful boobs before a BFP, so don't get discouraged. When it comes to brown spotting, some got BFN and some got BFP, so it is still 50/50 I guess. The positive is that brown spotting is old blood, and better to have than red spotting. I guess we won't know until we test. I would have tested last night if I had any HPT at home. Sending loads of positive energy    Hang in there 

How is everybody else doing?

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Thanks Lola. I'm sorry you are feeling the same way. This is so horrible. I have been non-stop on google. I know it could be a gd sign but I just can't let myself believe. Feel horrible.   you get a good result tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you  

I won't allow myself to buy any HPTs so I can't be tempted. If it is AF pains it'll be here before my OTD  

Hope everyone else is ok X


----------



## Missy123

Lola and Hevan and all those PUPO     Symptoms are the same as my friend on here got AF pains etc for ages and when she finally tested it was a     

I've got sore (.)(.) and AF pains and my eggs haven't even been collected yet    So don't look too much into it they are all the same signs   

  and     for when you test


----------



## mejulie40

Good morning Ladies,

Lola & heven - sounds like the wait is driving you nuts & i've not even started mine yet!
missy is right though, the cramps & lgt bleed can be a sign of early pregnancy too. you both need to re-focus on how far you have come on this amazing journey, stop looking for negative signs (did that for yrs every mth & it won't help)& allow yourselfs to believe that just maybe its really gonna happen this time. 
have my fingers crossed for you & all the ladies in 2ww.

Missy - how are you feeling? i got myself in a very positive state of mind for ec & even the nurse was surprised how relaxed i was. still in it now.
i think it helped me cope. xxxx

afm - think i'm going mad as keep talking to my embies even though they are at the clinc, keep wishin them to grow ready for et tomo. we will prob put all 3 back if clinic recommends.

Quick question for all you 2ww ladies, how was your et did it hurt at all & how long were you there xx

lots luv, hugs & babydust to you all x x x x x x


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

*Mejulie* - congratulations on the three embies - and good luck for tomorrow's ET   I would be the same as you - if I have three and was given the option all three would go back! But triplets is a scary thought!!! 

*Missy* - Hope you are enjoying your injection free day? Good luck for EC tomorrow  

*Hevan * - this 2ww is just so awful isnt it - so sorry you are feeling so down and hope you start to get your PMA back soon.   Painful (.)(.)'s is a side effect of the progesterone - mine hurt so much - especially when I take off my bra!! It is easier said than done though to get the PMA back - I am also driving myself crazy - but we have to remind ourselves that the symptoms are the same for a BFP as they are for AF - so try and be positive if you can   

*Lola* - Great that you confided in someone about the treatment you are going through - especially if they have been through it themselves. I know what you mean about googling everything - I have been the same - it was good being at my mum's this weekend as I was distracted by other things going on so obsessed slightly less (only slightly though!). I really  the spotting is good sign for you - sounds exactly how implantation bleeding is described  

*Lolsie* - clean out isnt much fun is it!!?  Perhaps the blood is a good sign of implantation?   Have you had any other symptoms? Hope your dad's birthday meal was fun?

*Tigge* - Good luck for tomorrow  

*Sunshine* - Congratulations on being PUPO  Sorry to hear about problems you may have - can they do something now they know to help that? I dont think I will test early - as if I get a BNP I will still convince myself there is hope, and if it is a BFP I wont believe it!!! So figure for me the best option will be wait!!

*Catherino* - congratulations to you too on being PUPO  And on having a perfect blasto and a little frostie too!!  

AFM, had a fantastic weekend away with my parents. Nice and relaxing - went to the beach on saturday - had chips with lots of vinegar and then an icecream (yes I know not the most nutritious but who cares!!!). My brother and his three kiddies came over too (6 year old, 2 year old and 1 year old)........so had lots of Auntie time too which I love. I am now half way through my 2ww - it is driving me crazy. I have had lots of 'period' type pains - cramping and back ache. Then on saturday I had real shooting pains, some of them really made me wince. But that has now passed. Now I cannot feel anything except for the sore (.)(.) which I have had since started stimming but has got worse since the progesterone pessaries. One minute I am very positive, then the next very negative. But overall just trying to take it one day at a time! I am still listening to Zita once or twice a day which is really helping with the positive visualisation and helping me to stay positive. Off to get packing now as we are going to Cornwall tomorrow!

Hope you are all having a good day and the PMA is back for everyone


----------



## diamonds18

Lola - just realised your test day is tomorrow -      GOOD LUCK - keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

I'm afraid it's bad news from me, just did a test few hours ago and it is a BFN    I know it's a day too early, but really dnt believe it makes any difference, I hade a 5 day transfer 8 days ago, so my embies should have implanted  and started to produce HCG. I did first repons HPT and I think they are the most sensitive ones, so should definitely pick up something if I was PG. So don't  have any hope of miracle BFP later on, I am a realist, already opened a bootle of wine to drawn my sorrows. 

Please ladies that have had spotting during 2ww, don't be be discouraged by my BFN, a lot of others go on having BFP after spotting   , I was just unlucky. Will be praying for a lot of BFP on this thread    

Love to all 

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

i'm so sorry lola, i hope you are ok (stupid question really) sending you a huge hug.
remember a test can show bfn & be wrong as i had that happen to me many yrs ago!
if your af does not arrive in 2 days test again. lots luv xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Oh Lola, I am so sorry - sending you a massive hug    It isnt over until it is over though and you should still test again in a couple of days as MeJulie suggests if AF doesnt turn up xxxx


----------



## lola33

Thank you ladies, i will test tomorrow just for the sake of it, I'm sure 3 cyclogest pessaries a day have been keeping AF away, so I'm sure that as soon as I stop the   will arrive. Will phone the clinic to let them know, didn't have the strength  to do it today.

Loads of sticky vibes to all PUPO ladies   

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola you are very naughty!! You've tested early and you haven't used the first wee of the day   . I will send you big   coz I know how upset you must be feeling but don't you give up yet!! Test tomorrow as soon as you wake up and also bear in mind our EC was same day and my OTD isn't until Friday. 

It isn't over yet and I've got plenty of PMA for you (and everyone) even if I don't have it for myself. 

Lots of love and   and I'm rooting for you tomorrow. Not too much alcohol mind!!


----------



## lola33

Hevan- you made me laugh   so thank you for that hun. You are very right I did not use morning wee   I know I tested early, but I am 13dpo, so should get BFP if my embies decided to stick around. But I promise I will test tomorrow morning   loads of positive vibes coming your wqy   and don't be as naughty as me 

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lola,  my clinic doesnt advice testing until 16 post ET!!!  so still hope that you have tested way too early


----------



## Missy123

Lola    i'm with Hevan on the first morning wee and also i have heard lots of bad things about FR so do you have any others like CB or a cheapie in the house you can use for your next one.
Sending you     and


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40 good luck for ET tomorrow    Triplets here you come!   
Tigge good luck for your scan tomorrow and hope you find out when ET will be   
diamonds hope you have a lovely time in cornwall, the weathers not great but    you can bring us some sunshine.

For all of you that are PUPO


----------



## Hevan81

Lola glad I made you laugh   There is still hope for you!! Remember, you can get a false negative!!

Mejulie good luck with your triple transfer tomorrow.   it goes well

Tigge gd luck for scan tomorrow

Will catch up with all personals tomorrow

Feeling a bit happier. Sorry for my wobble earlier. Thank you all for positive encouragement


----------



## catherino

Lola keep positive you hav tested early remember! I know the temptation is there and must be so hard. Good luck for the morning hun. MeJulie all the best for 2moro hope your 3 little ones tuck themselves in nicely. Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Morning Ladies

Missy - I had sore (.)(.)'s before EC, through to ET and then for as long as I was on meds. It went away, but has come back again. It varies day to day though.  EC goes/is going well. Sending lots of  your way 

Mejulie - You're right, but it's so hard, and I don't want to build myself up for a big fall. I am feeling better today though, and think I may have panicked too early yesterday. Good luck for your ET today, hope you get all 3 of your little embies. I didn't find ET painful, just a little weird. I have a slight bend in my uterine tract and she struggled to get the catherta in initially, when it did go it was quite a strange sensation. The worst part was having the spectulum inserted and then having the nurse 'clean out' the cervix (sorry if tmi). It felt amazing to know that my little embie had just been put in though. 

Diamonds - I am trying my hardest to stay . I'm sending you lots of   for you 2ww too. Glad you had a good time at your parents, hope the rest of the week, proves to be a good distraction too. My diet has gone right out the window, I've had chips, McDonalds, Takeaways - really not good. 

Tigger - Good luck today, hope you get dates for ET etc  

Lolsie, Sunshine and Catherino - How are you all coping with 2ww? Hope you are all well and have plenty of PMA 

Lola - How are you this morning, thinking of you hun  

AFM - I think I panicked too early yesterday. I promise not to keep writing stuff like that and try to remain calm for the remainder of my 2WW. Easier said than done I'm sure. Everytime I say I'm feeling good again I start getting symptoms and panicking and then when I say I've got symptoms and panic I start feeling ok again. So my motto for the rest of the week is 'Keep calm and Carry On'


----------



## diamonds18

*Hevan * - dont beat yourself up - I think we can help but have up and down days on this rollercoaster of a ride that we are on  Hope the PMA stays with you now - only 4 sleeps to go if you are testing on Saturday  

*Missy* - hope EC goes well today 

*MeJulie * - hope ET goes smoothly today for you  How many are you having transfered? 

*Lolsie* - how are you doing today?  any symptoms?

*Catherino and Sunshine* - hope the 2ww isnt driving you too mad?? 

*Lola* - hope you are OK - sending you a massive 

*Tigge* - what is happening for you this week? 

AFM - I am symptom spotting BIG time at the moment......felt really dizzy when I got up this morning and suddenly very very hungry - figure it could be the embies digging in and grabbing all my nutrients??!!!!  I keep repeating 'I am pregnant, I am pregnant, I am pregnant.....' in hope that it will come true......


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick one from me as i'm sore and tired. They got 12 eggs    Didn't sleep a wink last night worrying and the weather didn't help (bad rain and gales)
Didn't go much on the sedation as seemed like i was awake and felt the whole thing but aparently it would have been worse without it   
Well it's done now    but i would do it again if i have to but hopefully not       
Got tablets to take for 10 days and pessaries to start from tonight then 2 a day the pain is because my ovaries are now only 2mm apart.

Do personals after i have a sleep but     to you all.


----------



## Hevan81

Congrats on the 12 eggs Missy. Fab number. Hope you feel better soon X


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Hevan - glad you are feeling more positive today but never hold back on putting exactly how you feel on here, as thats the only way we can support each other. big hugs xxxx

Missy - 12 eggs - well done thats fantastic! :-> xxxxx
fingers crossed they all fertilise for you. 
so sorry your ec was painful guess i was very lucky to have a ga for mine. now you need to take it easy & prepare for their return. sending big hugs xx

Afm - just returned from et of All "3" embies & actually feel a bit numb, thought i'd feel different. oh well just need to take it easy & pray they all implant. maybe i feel numb as just realised i could get TRIPLETS!! 

lola - how are you today? chk'd with clinic & they rec to test 14 days after et. sending you big hugs xxx

hope everyone else is ok.

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxxxxx


----------



## catherino

missy : 12 eggs is great u must be so pleased. Sorry your sedation wasn't enough for you. Hope you rest up and get a good phone call 2moro. MeJulie: glad et went well, triplets is a bit of a scary thought but I'm sure all will be fine. Enjoy the rest. Whens your OTD? Xx


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - Congratulations on being PUPO   Sending you lots of sticky    vibes 

Missy - 12 eggs is fantastic - sorry to hear sedation didnt completely do the job for you, hope you are not getting too many post EC cramps?     they all get jiggy tonight with your DH's   and you have lots of good news tomorrow for us


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Missy congrats on the 12 eggs.   for fertilisation. 

Diamonds all sounds good with your symptoms   to you too.

Hevan remember you are  PUPO and try not to worry about all the symptoms,   for a BFP on your OTD. 

AFM thank you all for the positive messages for the scan. It went well lining nice and thick. Donor may be ready for EC early next week, they will give DH 24-48 hour notice for when he needs to go in the plan for 5 day transfer all being well so maybe Friday next week for ET. I asked about updates on the ED scans and they said they do not do that only tell us how many eggs once they have collected as the number of follicles 'do not matter' it is the number of eggs that is important. I am just curious and any news helps. 

Tigger x.


----------



## diamonds18

Tigge,

Great that the lining was so nice and thick!  You must be pleased that things are getting close now!  It must be hard not getting any information about the ED and the follies - I would want to know too - just out of curiosity to see how things are progressing!  Sending you and the ED lots of     for the next few days - how exciting that ET could be next Friday - not long to go at all!!!


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All, sorry been absent - had a bit of a wobble today needed a  

Missy - Great news 12 eggs! Rest up!     for call tomorrow!

mejulie - Congrats on being PUPO with 3!!       

diamonds - Congrats on the symptoms! Its driving me mad symptom spotting - I have been feeling really hot, hubby keeps telling me am like a furnace when am usually the colder one of the two of us and have been really tired! 

Hevan - Glad you have your PMA back - pass some to me please lol! 

AFM - Had apt with consultant today re OHSS - all ok, no clinical symptoms of it atm! Have had more cramp like pains in lower tummy today, on and off - almost feeling like mild period pains, then this afternoon had really dark blood - very tiny amount, not even enough to make it into knickers was just when wiped once earlier. Have been for wee since and had no more.  Its made me worry.  My PMA has been very strong up until today.  Hubby came home and i cried my eyes out - am hoping its my hormones, even Zita couldn't help me today!    Am now 6dp5dt and still PUPO!!      for our little bean to make it! 

Hope everyone else is well! Sending lots of    and


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie - sending you a massive    This 2ww is like torture isnt it!  A small amount of dark blood sounds very positive though - could be implantation bleeding     Really pleased no sign of OHSS xx  when is your OTD?  x


----------



## An2

HI girls,

Haven't posted in awhile as going through a roller coaster of paranoia and also participating in other forums.  No logic to the paranoia nor reasons, just am.  hcg showed a good increase last week and waiting for scan next week.  All crazy symptoms still around, period pains etc. etc. , sore boobs, salty food cravings, middle of the night peeing.....and a bit of depression instead of jumping for joy!!! (not typical). but that's the ride I guess.

MeJulie - Congrats! that's great news!  
Missy - congrats on the good numbers. 
Hevan -    to you....
Lolsie -     for you
Diamonds -   
Lola - hang in there for a proper bt.   for you.

not caught up with you other lovely ladies.... sending you all positive vibes
xx
AN


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

It is a BFN for me as expected   I honestly can't describe how it feels, it is pure pain and I wish that nobody here will ever experience anything like this

Loads of sticky vibes to all PUPO ladies  

Sorry no personals today, I will be back later

Thanks you for all the support ladies, you all have been amazing  

Xx


----------



## Em05

Lola I'm so very sorry to hear your news. Sending you big    . You and DH look after yourselves during this time xxx


----------



## Missy123

Lola    So sorry, take some time for you and DH and we are all here for you if you need us    xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lola - I am so sorry - thinking of you  and sending you


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies feeling much better physically today and just a quick one to tell you that 8 have fertilised    
Will do personals later, tried to do some last night but had to go back to bed again as felt quite rough, much better today.

  to you all, this is such a tough journey.


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - woohoo - fantastic news - keeping fingers crossed for you over the next few days


----------



## Em05

That's fantastic news Missey, You must be so chuffed xx


----------



## Hevan81

Morning Ladies

Lovely Lola - I am so sorry hun. I know words won't be much comfort, sending you big   . This won't be the end of the road for you and I'm certain your dreams will come true very soon. Lots of love  

Diamonds - Your spotting sounds like it could be implantation, keep your mantra going,   all the way. Hope you are enjoying your time off 

Missy - 12 eggs is great. Any news yet on your embies?  you'll have lots of good quality ones to choose from  What's the name of the tablets you're on? Just wondered if they were the same as I had to take? Cabergoline? Sorry sedation didn't work so well. I was sedated too and I'm sure I woke up towards the end and could feel them doing EC, and then I remember them rolling me to get me onto my bed, all very surreal. Hope you're feeling ok today and gettign plenty of rest  Just seen your post - 8 fertilised, fantastic 

Mejulie -    PUPO at last x3. Welcome to the , hope you cope with it better than I have. Hope you are taking it easy and getting plenty of rest.   it works for you 

Tigge - Glad your scan went well, it's all sounding very positive so far. It's a shame they won't give you any indication of how ED is getting along, but at least you have an idea of timescale and that she must be doing ok.  EC is on for next week 

Lolsie - Great news that you have no OHSS symptoms. I've been having on/off pains throughout 2ww, they've never manifested into anything more (touch wood they don't now I've said it). That little bit of blood sounds like implantation spotting, you are at about the right stage for it. I don't think you have anything to worry about my lovely. Get that PMA back, your little bean still needs your encouragement 

Anuradha - Great to hear from you. Sorry you're feeling down. This period between the BFP and the 1st scan must be just as awful as the 2ww. Everything is a waiting game and it's torturous. Sending lots of  and  for your scan next week 

Hello to everyone else

AFM - Feeling OK still. Work not proving to be as big a distraction as I'd hoped. It's very Q at the mo and with 2 of us on light duties there's barely enough work to go around. Normally in down time we'd go out on patrol, but I've been told I'm not allowed to coz they know I won't be able to help myself getting involved in something. So 3 more sleeps


----------



## Missy123

Hevan yes mine are the same tablets, did you drive on them because it's says NO and i have a 10 day course not that i feel like driving anywhere but may next week.
I had a dream last night that you had over 1000 eggs that fertilised bet you would need lots of tablets for that!
Sorry work isn't keeping you busy enough to be a distraction, it won't be long   

mejulie40   Congrats on being PUPO x3!   
Tigge it's great that your lining is ready for your ET and  it comes around quickly, at least you know things are on track.  
Anuradha it is terrible this waiting around but  it goes quickly and your scan will be here.   
Em yes we are so chuffed, can't cope with all these sleepless nights with worry but  they will be over something else soon  How's it going?
diamonds hope you are still staying positive    Any more dizzy spells?
Lolsie   It's those PUPO hormones!  
Catherino and sunshine how's it going? 

Hope, Becky, yolanda and Lola  Hope you are all ok


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - you dreamt that I got 1000 eggs fertilised?! My ovaries are inverting at the thought of it   I didn't drive, I felt so ill with the OHSS and the side effects of the tablets. I had a 7 day course and drove the day after the last one. Was a bit wobbly but ok. I recommend having a full meal when you take them, it seemed to reduce the effects significantly. I had very little appetite at tbe beginning of the course, but they def worked


----------



## yola

hi guys

Well ive just caught up on all thats been going on you are busy................. Sounds like loads of eggies have been fertilised , growing and put back

Hevan  diamonds good luck sending positive vibes  

mejulie ...... You got there yeehaaaaaaaa !!!!!! now dont go having all 3  

Lola .. i know exactly how you feel been there twice now .... all i can say is it will get easier of next couple of weeks .... take it easy ...  it doesnt wk 1st time for a lot of girls ... good news is you have got good quality eggs so no reason why it wont happen for for in the future  

anyway im fine just wondering whats next 

Yolanda


----------



## LolsieG

Lola - Am really sorry to hear your news, sending big   

Missy - Congrats on your 8!  

I have been having more cramps today and have just started getting fresh blood   I cant help but feel this isnt good. There was some in my knickers and when I wipe.  Have had to put in a panty liner as feel its going to continue... I feel so sad.  I tried so hard today to keep positive and try and think of it as implantation bleeding but its increasing and getting pinker!   I feel helpless as know there is nothing i can do except wait.  I havent told DH yet as he is still at work but know he is going to be gutted when he gets in.


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie i    that it's not AF    Some people bleed throughout their pregnancy so all we can do is    and send you         

Hevan i feel quite rough in the belly area but i need to get better incase they won't do ET, can only walk slowly and then it looks like i have Sh!t myself.
Didn't read all the side affects with the tablets and with not eating for EC and then taking the pills i think that's what made me rougher. 
I have no appetite either, i think i told you that the jeans i bought myself last wednesday are a good 5-6 inches too small now on the waist!

  and     for those PUPO


----------



## catherino

lola: big hugs to you, so sorry Xx Xx Missy: great number of little embryo's hope for a good call in the morn. Xx Lolsie: it must be hard to stay positive but dont give up hope yet hun. Hopefully its just spotting and Wil fade away. Afm : i am doing ok getting bored of not doing very much dh and i hav the week off. Went to see inbetweeners today. Really funny! I keep having dizzy spells and feeling really tired when i do the smallest jobs. Hopefully this is all good and not coz af is on her way! Very hard to stay positive when you get twinges. 6 more sleeps until we find out! Hope everyone is well Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

*Lolsie* - really  the bleeding is not AF on her way    Hope the bleeding has stopped and you get positive news when you test  

*Missy* - I was 5-6 inches bigger around my waist and the same around my hips after EC - and it took 7 days to go down - I felt so bloated I was waddling around like a pregnant woman. I was still 3 inches bigger around my waist than normal when I went in for ET!! Hope your bloating and cramping starts to ease very soon xx Good luck for the morning - hope the little embies have continued to do their stuff  

*Catherino * - good to hear from you - I agree it is so hard to stay positive when you get twinges isnt it. I hope the dizzy spell and tiredness are good signs for you  

*Lola* - really hope you are doing ok - dont really know what to say as I know how devastated you must be feeling 

*Hevan* - 3 more sleeps- yay! I am 5 more sleeps now - and every time I think about it my tummy does a complete 'leap'/churn. I am desperate to know, but at the same time I like being PUPO and believing anything is possible!!  Sending you lots of sticky   vibes 

*Yolanda* - glad you are OK - you said you are wondering what next - have you been in touch with your clinic? 

*Hope and Becky* - really hope you are both doing ok? 

*MeJulie* - how are you? 

AFM - feel like I am in the 'twilight zone' - just waiting around......! All the shooting pains have disappeared, as had the tiredness. I really am not feeling anything now, except for the odd twinge and a gentle achiness in my abdomen. Dont know if that is a good sign or not.

Looked up progesterone side effects - and everything I have been feeling could just be the side effect of the drug!! Driving me insane!! 5 sleeps to go until I test - I am really nervous. DH is being fantastic but we are winding each other up a bit both being off work.

Cornwall hasnt happened as we had hoped it would - we stupidly thought it would be quiet after the summer holidays and kids back at school - so we left it late to book, but seems every other person has had the same idea so every nice hotel/B&B etc is fully booked. So we couldnt get accommodation until this coming Sunday - so will be down there next week now. So we are off into London tomorrow and Friday to do the touristy stuff - the things we never do because we always say we will do it another day......looking forward to it!

Off to watch some TV - catch up with you all soon xx


----------



## Hevan81

Yolanda - Good to hear from you. Hope you are well. What have the clinic said?  

Lolsie - How are you today?   the blood is nothing to worry about. Some women bleed throughout PG and all is fine. Hope that is the case    

Missy - I know what you mean, I was exactly the same. I couldn't do up the buttons on any trousers and elasticated waists were too much pressure, so ended up keeping buttons undone, lounging around. Couldn't walk properly either. DH was great and did everything. Hope you are being looked after and hope side effects don't last too long. I was still quite bad when I went for ET, tbh I played it down a bit as was worried they wouldn't do it, but they didn't seem overly worried as they'd already given me the pills  

Catherino - It's so hard not to worry about every little thing during this 2ww. Everything sounds positive with you though. Stay positive, not long til your OTD now. Sticky   and  

Diamonds - Shame you couldn't get to Cornwall this week, but maybe that's not such a bad thing, hopefully the weather will be better next week   Enjoy London. We've done all we can now, all we can do is wait with baited breath til test day. Nervous...........Lots of sticky   and    

Lola - Hope you're ok lovely  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Missy123

Still have 6 embies going strong     (4 cell) and they have 2 favourites and want to take them another day so will ring again tomorrow for ET tomorrow or sunday.
Will be nice to see if their 2 favourites make it.    

  and     to you all and i'll do personals later as i'm back of to bed to rest and see if i can get this belly down abit. DH looking after me well


----------



## sunshine83

Hi girls just a quick update again. My test day is next wed so only 6 more sleeps. I have had a few twinges down below and feel tired but nothing else. Going away for the weekend to help take my mind off. Might end up testing mon/tue I'm terrible at waiting. Anyway sending each one of u pma and a hug. Be lovely to have a record number of BFP on this thread xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Full on period cramps, bleed and clots - can honestly say we have lost all hope now and truly believe we are out of the running on this cycle!
Spoken to clinic today and they have advised to test over weekend to confirm no pg.  Feel absolutely devastated.

Sending    to everyone still in the running! 

Think im going to take a breather for a few days so good luck to anyone having a key things happening in this time!


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Finally feel good enough to wright something, have been very dark few day....   but I do feel much better today. 

Lolsie- sweetie hang in there, I understand that you feel devatested, but it is not over until you had that test done, praying for good news for you   

Missy- really good news on those embies, hope they grow strong  

Hevan- how are you, hope you managed keep your sanity on this 2ww, but it is just a few more days    

Diamonds- I'm sure all those twinges are good signs   enjoy London 

Yolanda - good to hear from you  I'm planing to cycle again in nov/dec, how about you any ideas ?

Mejulie- congrats on becoming PUPO    3 embies sounds great, wish they had let me do 3 

Loads of sticky vibes to all PUPO ladies and I'm looking forward seeing many BFP's in the near future   

Love to all  

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

*Missy * - great news! Really hope your tummy starts to go down soon for you - it is soooo uncomfortable isnt it. Nice to hear DH is looking after you 

*Sunshine* - good to hear from you - hope the 2ww isnt driving you too insane. Where are you going away to this weekend? 

*Lolsie* - completely understand you being devastated   I am still praying that it will be good news when you test  

*Lola* - so glad to hear you are feeling a bit better today  Have your clinic been supportive? Nov/Dec for the next cycle seems a good length of time to let your body recover from this cycle and build your strength again xx 

*Hevan* - how are you today? 

AFM - had a tiring day around London today - but good fun. We went to Tate Britain - I love seeing 'old art' - not so keen on the new stuff though! Then we went to Maze on Grosvenor Square (Gordon Ramsay's) for a gorgeous lunch. DH had 'matched wines' with his food - but I supped the fizzy water instead......the waiter advised me (completely randomly) that he had told the chef to make sure I wasnt given anything undercooked and he asked for the salmon to be good well done instead of how they usually service it ........so either I am giving out very strong 'I AM PREGNANT' signals or I am looking incredibly fat at the moment    I'm sticking with the first theory - in actual fact I am beginning to completely convince myself that I am pregnant - nothing rationale to go on at all .......    We have finally managed to get Cornwall booked - so down to Padstow Sunday for a few days. Back into London again tomorrow - Tower of London and St Pauls Cathedral tomorrow............

Hope you are all ok


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Lolsie - totally understand you are feeling so devastated :-< wish i could make it all ok & take your pain away. 
sending big hugs xxxxx

Lola - Thinking of you & sending big hugs xxxxx

missy - 6 strong embies is great.
hope you are feeling better & not so bloated. my tum is huge already look preggie :-> xxxxx

Catherino - I've found the wait boring too & its only been 2 days for me!! 
hope you are feeling ok & dizzy spells/tiredness improves. xxx

Diamonds - Hope the wait isnt driving you too insane :-> at least you can enjoy this time together. i only live a 25mins train journey from london but havent done the tourist trips since i was a child, maybe i will drag dh up there soon. enjoy yourselves. xxxx

Hevan - how are you feeling today? hope all is good xxxx

Tigge - Hope your lining is growing as it should & et happens very soon for you. xxxx

Sunshine - not long now until test day, how are you finding the wait?
enjoy your wkend away. xxxx

Yolanda/becky/hope - hello if you are still reading this thread. xxxx

Afm - getting bored :-< 
been sitting around all day watching morning tv & dvd's.
mum came over to make sure i didnt do anything as she knows what i'm like :-0
When i feel low i look at the pic we were given of our 3 little embies from et scan, its very clear & makes me smile everytime. 
dh has been amazing during all tx & is so excited we have come this far after all our hurdles.

keep smiling ladies :-> ...

lots luv, dust & babydust to us all xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - 6 embies is fantastic, how are the 2 favourites doing? Any news on ET? Hope you're feeling ok  

Sunshine - Hope you enjoy your weekend away, it'll be a good distraction for you  

Lolsie - I'm so sorry lovely. I'm still holding out for you to test over the weekend, it's not over til it's over     

Lola - Glad you are feeling a bit better. It's good you have a timescale to start your next cycle.   

Diamonds - Glad you're having a good time in London and that Cornwall is booked up. Your PMA is inspiring. Keeping everything crossed for you  

Mejulie - Glad you're being well looked after. It's very hard doing nothing, it's done my head in.  

Hello to everyone else

AFM - OTD today. Nearly tested but chickened out. Saving it for tomorrow as originally planned.   I get through today


----------



## LolsieG

For us - were officially out for this cycle.

Thank you for all the support - don't think I could have done it without you lovely ladies! 

Hevan - Good luck for tomorrow!!   you get your BFP!

mejulie - Thank you    Look forwards to seeing your BFP announcement!! 

Diamonds & Lola -  Thank you for your msgs! 

DH and I have booked a night in Norwich this weekend, going to spend sometime together getting out heads round it all.  Will be back on next week to see how everyone is!

  to those PUPO!!   to all.


----------



## lola33

Lolsie- oh sweetie, I am sorry    it so horrible to see that one line   Good that you and your DP taking some time away from it all. Just take it good care and be kind to yourself now, we are here for you if you need us

Hevan- good that you didn't fall for temptation and tested too early  Will have my everything crossed for you for tomorrow    We need some good news on this thread now, hope you will give us that, no pressure  Best of luck hun   

Mejulie- those 2ww are really a torture, hope you embies are settling in nicely  

Afm - I'm still very much up and down emotionally. On a positive note, I will be going to Sweden, to see my family next week, really looking forward to that  and me and DP  are planning to go away on a holiday in October, probably Dominican Republic. Hoping all this traveling will cheer me up and will give me back my PMA for my next cycle  

Love to all

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie  -  I am so sorry    sounds like a good idea to get away with DP for a  few days - we are here for you if you need us when you get back xxx

Hevan - wow your willpower is impressive - I am not sure if I knew it was OTD day that I could stop myself testing - it is bad enough now and I still have 4 days to go!  Good luck for tomorrow    

MeJulie - 2ww is so boring I agree - but like everything it will pass!!  Have you got anything planned for the next couple of weeks? Have you had any symptoms yet at all?  

Missy - any news?  

Lola - holidays and seeing your family sounds a fantastic way to help heal your mind and body    

AFM - last night started to get the worst abdo pain ever - then needed to go to the toilet (sorry tmi) and then was violently sick.  Lasted about 2 hours.  Guess I must have eaten something that disagreed with me.  Has made me completely lose my PMA though as I was wretching so much and the pain in my abdomen was really extreme.  Not good!  Today have woken up and all symptoms have disappeared - feeling absolutely zilch. So now worrying!  Arghh - this 2ww is driving me crazy!! 

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all ok?


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - I'm so sorry my lovely. Sending you huge   Can the clinic offer any advice on why it hasn't worked?   you get better luck next time. Hope your weekend away helps Xx

Lola - Glad you have plenty of things to look forward to before you try again. I'm sure it'll be a huge help to see your family  

Diamonds - Hope it was nothing serious that caused your stomach upset yesterday. It could be a side effect of progesterone. I'm on the same as you by the way, crinone. Hope you are feeling ok today


----------



## yola

hi  guys

Losie so sorry  you will get there

Lola  .... great to have a hol enjoy yourself drink lots of vino keep ttc ....

Good luck Hevan .... looking positive ill keep me fingers crossed 

Diamonds ..... The sickness thing might be  a really good sign   

i saw my consult he has recc a hysto to see if that shows anything up ....  He thinks i did ovulate and is confident he can stop that happening again ...  Im trying to get some money back from Lister as they ignored my symptoms but thats still up in the air .....  If i have another go it will be Nov /Dec time so Lola we will be cycling together again ....  Im not sure if i should get immune tested its so much money and then some of the txt are very expensive ....  Im going to try and get tested for hidden C direct with Locus ?? but im not sure how much i believe in thart either... Its such a head spin all these immune issues.....


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - a friend of mine had sickness like that, thought she had picked up a bug but turned out to be 1st sign she was preggie. fingers crossed its the same for you xxxx


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- hope that sissiness was a good sigh as mejulie said   

Yolanda - Great that we will be cycle buddies agian  hope we both get lucky this time   Regarding the immunes, it is really hard question, cause soooo expensive  and there is no real evidence that it works, but being desperate we try anything, that's why I had immunes and hidden C done. I don't regret getting immunes done, but I feel like I could have done without hidden C test. I don't really believe in it to be honest.....it's just really odd that only one clinic in the world dose it  I tested positive by the way. I was already on antibiotics, cause I tested positive for mycoplasma, so I guess it really was no need to do that hidden c test after all. I have my follow up with Dr Thum next week, so will see what he says about my immune situation and if I need any more tx for it, I was only on steroids this time, no Intralipids or clexane. Hope you manage to get some money back, fingers crossed

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan - They will arrange a follow up appointment shortly, am going to call them to confirm BFN on Monday and I'm sure they will give me a date then.  Unfortunately I have a feeling they will be unable to give me a reason, I feel as though its just unfortunate.  

Thank you for all your msgs!

At the moment am just focusing on the fact that we are so lucky with out PCT we get to have another 2 ICSI cycles on the NHS.  As we have no frosties, we will have to wait 6 months I believe and then we get start another fresh cycle.


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie    so sorry, this journey is horrible only wish i had a magic wand for us all!    It will happen we just have to be patient and     
Hope and Becky    you are both ok and thinking of your next step   
Yolanda and lola glad you are both looking forward as i know it will happen for you    It will be great for you to have each other to cycle with again.   
hevan     for when you test
diamonds sorry something made you so ill but hoping it's because you are pregnant   
catherino, mejulie sunshine and the rest PUPO sorry the wait is taking ages but i am just starting     Stay positive 
Tigge hope you get that call soon for ET!   

Well ladies i'm PUPO with the rest of you now, had 2x grade 1.5  9 cell transferred today     got 6 frosties. 
Got the call this morning saying they wanted to check me out for OHSS so went in for a scan and bloods. Scan showed fluid in 3 places, right lung gallbladder and somewhere else i forgot so they wanted to freeze them all!
They agreed to transfer 2 today as long as i stuck to the tablets and 6 shakes a day! Rescan next wednesday to make sure things are better (too late now)   
I got mixed up with the numbers on the phone so had a nice surprise today to find we still had 8 although 2 are slightly behind but all grades 1-2.   
Just got to get better before they make me ill again


----------



## Hevan81

Missy that's fantastic   on being PUPO at last   and 6 frosties too. So pleased for you and sending lots of sticky    for your 2 embies X


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - FANTASTICO! your embies sound great :-> xx
At last we have both made it to this stage. went back to the begining of this thread earlier, its amazing tbe journey we have all shared. how much we have learnt about the different tx, meds & probs connected to it.
i had no idea back tben just how emotional, frustrating & time consuming it would be.
so glad i found you all to help me through it.

Been a strange day. not really sure what to do with myself except take it easy but its soooo boring! 
also suffering from alful wind & constipation from pess drugs, anyone else had this.

Hope everyone else is ok.

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

*Yolanda * - so good to hear that the clinic are being supportive. It is devastating what you have been through, but at least they seem to know what they need to do for the next cycle and they are confident they can stop you ovulating next time  I dont know anything about immune issues - but I guess we are all spending so much I would think spending a little more to get the answers you need is probably worth it! I really hope you do get the Lister to give you some money back for not listening to you xx

*meJulie* - Really - OMG - my heart just gave a little flip at the possibility of that being true - just read out your response about your friend to DH and he is beaming now too - we have both been so down in the dumps today! btw - yes I have had lots of wind too - ICSI/IVF is doing nothing for my sexiness in front of DH! Hope you are continuing to get lots of R&R and that the little ones are getting nicely settled in now    When is your OTD?

*Lola* Good luck with your follow up next week  Are you doing anything nice this weekend?

*Lolsie* wow 6 months is a while to wait - is that what you want or is that because you are doing it via the NHS? 

*Hope * - How are you doing? 

*Becky7* - Have you and DH decided on the clinic you want to go to? 

*Tigge * - Any news? - really hope you get that call soon - you must be getting very excited now?  

*Missy* -   Congratulations on being PUPO - welcome to the 2 week torture!! So glad they allowed you to go ahead - fantastic that you have such good grade embies transfered and that you have 6 frosties too - brilliant news. Sending you lots of sticky vibes   When is your OTD?

*Catherino and Sunshine* - hows the waiting going for you both? Sending you lots of   

*Hevan* - GOOD LUCK TOMORROW 

Lots of hugs and babydust to us all


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming next scan  next scan Egg collection  Egg transfer OTD Outcome scan

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 18th Aug 26th Aug 30th Aug 3rd sept 6th Sept 
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 31st Aug 12th Sept
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept 6th sept 9th sept 22nd sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 11th Aug? 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug 24th Aug 28th Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 30th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 29th Aug ?
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 15thAug 17 &19th Aug 23rd Aug 26th Aug 9th Sept 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug 19th Aug 23rd Aug 28th Aug 6th Sept
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 28th Aug 30th Aug 14th Sept
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 23rd Aug 6th Sept 15th Sept 18th Sept 29th Sept 
Em05 5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug 18th Aug  22nd sept
amanda  8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug 
Anuradha 1st Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 26th Aug  14th sept


----------



## Missy123

Hevan good luck for tomorrow     
mejulie40 it's windy here too, i could do with some turbines to power England! Hope the 3 are doing well  
diamonds Padstow is lovely, just need some nice weather for you now! 

Does anyone have any advice on what you can take to help you go to the toilet (sorry tmi). I haven't been since tuesday and told the clinic but they didn't make anything of it as they were only interested in the OHSS bit. Don't worry if not DH can go to the chemist tomorrow and ask.


----------



## Hevan81

Missy I was constipated with OHSS and the progesterone. I didnt take anything. It comes out eventually. I have IBS so used to it. Eat lots of fruit or something high in fibre. My clinic suggested a mild laxitive but didnt give any specific brands. You'd prob have to ask pharmacist X


----------



## Missy123

Thanks Hevan perhaps i will just have to wait.    Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - in morning try having a cup of hot water & sit upright with knees pulled against ur chest. makes me go!! :->

Hevan - thinking of you xxx

julie xxx


----------



## Hevan81

So I've done the test and......  

I can't believe it. Don't think it's sunk in yet!! 

I dreamt last night that we did the test and the 2 blue lines came up straight away. Did the test this morning and they came up straight away.

Today was a special day as it was 6 yrs ago that DH and I met for the first time - a life changing moment!! 

I've kind of had an inckling since Tuesday. Once I calmed down from my wobble on Monday and looked at things rationally I started to notice things. My (.)(.) were hot to touch, they'd grown and were veiny. The aches and pains were more like a pulling and stretching feeling than a cramp and I've had lots of dizzy spells that arent so much dizzy but more like I just felt like I would topple over any time. I hope these symptoms help you PUPO ladies. I didnt want to believe it and was so scared to take the test this morning. 

I'm on  

Sending lots of   to you all. Sorry if I've waffled a bit, it's all the stuff I daren't say during the week coz I didn't want to jinx myself X


----------



## Missy123

Hevan       so excited for you both well done you. Been waiting to see your post.


----------



## mejulie40

Thats fantastic news hevan.
we are so happy for you both.
lots luv x x x x x x


----------



## diamonds18

Hevan - I am so happy for you - fantastic news - congratulations.  This will sound silly but I thought you were going to be - and the first thing I thought about this morning was you and your result! Yipee!!


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Hevan Congrats on your BFP I am so pleased for you.

AFM Delay in donor EC may be Wed or Thursday next week.

Missy please update my details. 

Tigger x.


----------



## Hevan81

Thank you ladies..

The support from all of you has helped so much.

Keeping everything crossed that you all get the same result


----------



## lola33

Hevan- wohoo!! It's a         so happy for you, enjoy it hun 

Xx


----------



## catherino

Lolsie-  So sorry hun, lots of love and   have a nice break xx

Hevan- Congratulations on your   you must be over the moon! xx

Missy- you've joined the club! Now the dreaded   Great tht you have 6 frosties to!! xx

Tigge- sorry for the delay must be very frustrating for you, fingers crossed for wed!! xx

Afm i am slowly going insane this week, convinced myself yesterday that it was over when had AF cramps! Boobs are very sore and my sense of smel is crazy sensitive! All these things that you try and convince yourself either way! Today have felt really tired and had more pulling pains on my left side. I dread everytime i go to the toilet!!

Hope everyone is well sending lots of    for everyones OTD!!!


----------



## diamonds18

How's everyone been today?  

Hevan - is it feeling real yet??      

Tigge - sorry you have a delay - fingers crossed it happens for you next week   

AFM - at last we are off to Cornwall tomorrow morning - all packed and ready to go - really looking forward to a few days away as I really feel stressed out by the last couple of months treatment.  Now feeling very nervous and far less positive than I was.  I tried to keep up that PMA but I am starting to get stronger cramping feelings as if AF is round the corner which is worrying me.  Not much longer to wait though - was thinking about testing 1 day early tomorrow but DH and I will be in the car together for 5 hours tomorrow so probably better to test Monday - as if anything other than BFP that wold make that journey sheer hell.......

I wont be posting until next Friday probably as I dont think the place we are staying has internet/wifi connection - so I hope you all have a good week and that there are lots of positive updates from everyone, and BFPs from all those testing next week


----------



## Hevan81

Hope everyone is well

Diamonds - Enjoy your week in Cornwall and best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and sending lots of       . Can't believe we have to wait til friday to find out!!  

Missy and Mejulie - How are you both feeling? Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too insane and you are finding lots of things to keep you distracted  

Tigge - Sorry to hear your ED EC has been delayed. Keeping everything crossed for Weds/Thurs    

Catherino - The 2ww is absolute torture. Just remember that most symptoms are typical of af, pg and the progesterone. The sense of smell is a very good sign. Hang in there until your OTD, that can't be far away now? Keeping everything crossed    

Lolsie, Lola, Becky, Hope and Yolanda - Hope you lovely ladies are all ok  

AFM - Feeling a little surreal still. Keep checking the peestick to make sure it wasn't a dream. Don't think it will really sink in until I have my scan. Got to book it tomorrow, once DH knows when he can get time off for it, but think it will be 3rd Oct. That's going to be a long 3 weeks of worrying I'm sure. When I spoke to clinic yesterday they didn't mention anything about blood tests, so not sure, unless they spring it on me tomorrow when I collect more crinone. I think I might do another HPT, just to make sure it wasn't a fluke. Still worry every time I feel pains but have to keep reminding myself that it's the progesterone.


----------



## Missy123

diamonds hope you have a lovely time away in cornwall, the weather is dry but very windy, they have given sunshine for a few days for you.    
Can't believe we have to wait until friday for the good news     Don't over do it, let DH carry the bags and the shopping!


----------



## yola

CONGRATULATIONS HEVAN FANTASTIC NEW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mejulie40

Good morning Ladies,

Diamonds - thinking of you today & sending tons of babydust your way x x x x x x

Hevan - how are you today pregnant lady :-> xxxx

Missy - How's the 2ww going for you, hope you are feeling better? xxxx

Catherino - Are you going crazy yet? when is ur test day x x x x

Tigge - fingers crossed for good news this week x x x x

HELLO :-> Everyone else x x x

Afm - had a lovely wkend with dh just chilling & sorting out things at home. 
Very tired today as not sleeping very well, so hot & having weird dreams!!
boobs feeling heavier but could still be the drugs. 
Its great having time away from stress at work but i'm going a little nuts being at home :-> 

Luv, hugs & babydust to us all
x  x  x  x  x  x  x  x  x  x  x  x  x


----------



## An2

Lola & Loslie:     from my heart to yours.  It's a tough roller coaster ride and I am sorry for this result.    for a better cycle for both of you.

Missy, Mejulie, Diamonds, Catherino, other PUPO girls -      for you.  hang in there.  The entire process is nerve wrecking!! I haven't relaxed mentally or been positive although I did confirm BFP with 2 bloods and 2 sticks each many days apart.  Waiting for scan on Wednesday. I think the entire 12 weeks will be quite stressful.

Hevan - congratulations!! .  Try and enjoy the ride now.

EM - how are you?


Diamonds - did you mention the painful night? The night before my OTD I had the worst cramps ever and was awake almost all night.  paracetamol didn't work (only took 500mg) and did have the runs as well.  The cramps carried on although a bit lighter for more than a week.  I guess it's a good sign.  I miss them now and am concerned they're not around. 

Sorry for missing anyone else, been hard to catch up.  Hope you are all doing well and sending positive vibes.

AN


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies hows it going? Hope you are all ok   

Feeling so much better and even managed to get my jeans back on that were 5 inches too small in the waist last week. Don't know if that is a bad sign but hoping it's far too early to think about that! I think it was because i managed the loo (sorry tmi) hevan you were right it does happen eventually (1 week)   
Just feel tired still so going to have a nap and do personals later ladies.


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan - Congrats on your BFP!  

mejulie - glad things are going well so far and you had a nice weekend with DH.  I am still getting extremely hot, think it was an effect the drugs had on me. 

Anuradha - Thank you for your lovely message  

Diamonds - have a lovely time  

Missy - Glad your getting back to normal! It took me ages to get back into jeans after EC.

AFM - DH and I had a lovely night away, we talked a lot and managed to get out how were both feeling, spoke to clinic today, follow up apt not until 11th Oct.  The nurse said will probably be January before I can hope to start DR again but we will find out more as we go along.  Still feel gutted were having to start from scratch up feel so grateful that we get to have another attempt.


----------



## Missy123

diamonds     if you have tested, hope you are having a lovely time and the result has just made it all that more special    
sunshine and catherino     i think you are next to test, good luck girls    
Tigge hope things are still going to plan for you   
Lolsie sounds like your night away was what you both needed    and the follow up will be here before you know it.   
January will be here soon enough because you know how quick christmas always comes around!

mejulie40 Try not to symptom spot! I know having time on your hands can do that to you and i'm a fine one to speak but i've learnt my lesson as when i thought my IUI had worked (was really sure) it was a big blow when it was negative and then my friend was 100% sure hers had failed she got a positive so i don't think you can tell!
It has a way of sending you    but we have to be strong together!    Just try and keep busy    

Hope you are all doing ok and wondering if anybody wanted to keep in touch when they lock this thread? Maybe they will find us a new home or suggest where we could go if we do. 
Think they are going to leave us all here until the last one has tested so i think we have til the end of the month/beginning of oct to decide. 
I would be lost without you all now.


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Lolsie- as Missy said time goes fast it will be January in no time and you can get going again  

Missy- glad to hear that you managed to get your jeans on  I'm sure it's a good sign. I wonder as well what will happen to this thread. Are they gonna merge it with the main august/ September thread? 

Hevan- how are doing? Still on  is suppose 

Afm- I'm taking one day at the time and feeling, some days are good some are not so good  but today was on of the good ones  Looking forward going away on a holiday and hopefully will be fit for fight again soon  

Loads to sticky vibes to all PUPO ladies    thinking about you all  

Xx


----------



## Missy123

lola, Sharry said they merge them or something but i can't really talk to you girls and ignore the other girls and pm each other will be awkward so don't know what we will do   
Glad today was a good day and    soon everyday will be one


----------



## sunshine83

Hi girls, thinking of u all even though I never get to do personals. For those that are in 2ww sending u all positive prayers for a peaceful mind. For those that got a bfn I send love prayers and hope the hurt eases. For those who have & will get BFP send huge congrats prayers!!! Brilliant news! This is such a hard journey. I test 10.00 on wed morning and feel so nervous! I bought a £ shop preg test and did it while I was away on sat am -tve. Butnot worrying as I'm convinced it was to early and was a rubbish cheap test. Trying to stay positive. Have had following symptoms; peeing constantly, sore boobs, odd stabbs & twinges, boobs seem bigger, no blood at all and just tired but they are all symptoms of progesterone so not banking on that. Anyways big hugs for each of u. Thank u for support, just reading all your messages to each other helps lots xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hello ladies, thank you for the kind messages.

Mejulie - Glad you had a nice weekend. I found it really hard when I was at home, partly because I couldn't do anything, but when I could I just needed to keep myself occupied. I was glad to get back to work, it was a welcome distraction, when I was busy I didn't have time to think about it. Sending lots of sticky   to your 3  

Missy - Good that you are back in your new jeans. It's not a bad thing at all. My belly went down once the tablets started kicking in. Initially I couldn't even wear an elasticated waist as it was too much pressure. 1 week!! It was 4 days for me x2. Bet it was a huge relief though  . I've been wondering what's going to happen when this thread is closed too. Hopefully there will be another area we can start a new thread in? Definitely want to keep in touch with everyone  

Lolsie - Glad you and DH got a bit of quality time and talked things through. It's a shame you have to wait until January, but it will be here before you know it - New Year New Baby!! Big 

Lola - 1 day at a time is all you can do at the moment, and start prepping your body for starting again. The holiday sounds like a perfect distraction for the time being and will help you relax ready for the next go. Big  

Sunshine - Saturday does seem very early so it ain't over yet. Sending you lots of    for Wednesday. All symptoms are the same, prog; af and pg, but it sounds positive.  

Diamonds - Hope you are celebrating right now  

Hello to all you other ladies, hope everyone is doing well  

AFM - Scan booked 10th Oct. A bit later than hoped but DH couldn't get time off work, and they said it's better to leave longer as will get a better picture. They were very reassuring, saying I'll continue to get all sorts of pains in that area because it's still recovering from stimming and now growing my little pip. She also reassured me that I had a minuscule chance of ectopic but was then surprised that I've never had my tubes tested (dye?), apparently it should have been one of the first tests I had. So just lots of   and   until scan. It's starting to feel a bit more real now and I've said it out loud a few times which has helped.


----------



## Sharry

Morning Ladies

Just to confirm and remind you all this thread will locked and merged with the main Aug/Sept cycle buddies thread early next month, but please feel free to continue chatting there   .

Sharry xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi,

BFN for me. devastated. Yesterday was the worst day ever - two months of hard emotions, physical abuse of my body and £9k for the effort. Guess all the symptoms were progesterone.  PMA a complete waste of time. 

I cried so much yesterday - have woken today feeling hollow and lost.  DH is devastated too.

Sorry for the depressing post - just not got much positve to say right now.

Cornwall is lovely - at least we are away for the next few days.

Hope everyone gets good news this week -


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds i'm so sorry for you both. must be devastating.
Wish i could wave a magic wand to make it all ok & take your pain away. 
sending huge hugs & tons of luv. x x x x x


----------



## Missy123

diamonds so sorry hun, big    for you and DH. Can't believe what a horrible journey this can be. We are here and thinking of you


----------



## yola

oh diamonds im so sorry..... its awful i know... you had a great response to treatment so its positive for the future.... your clinic seems very expensive ?..... its so hard as you have to deal with the emotion and worry about the finance ........ its so bloody unfair .... it will be ok , we will get there in the end...... lots of love  

losie how are you hun....  oh you must be stressed all you prob want to do is talk to the clinic and get some answers .... god knows why you have to wait till oct ... i bet you and hubby just want  to make a plan ...  waiting till jan to start again is prob a good thing a few mths inbetween will let your body recover from the drugs..... let your ovaries have a break ....  they may want to do some extra tests so this will allow for that.... and you will get to enjoy xmas ..... xxxxxx 

mejulie .....  cant be long now till test day lots of luck.....

cant we just start another thread..... and start again ?? would like to keep in touch....  

hevan ...  dont worry about tube test , they do usually do it before but it wouldnt determine if you would get an etopic preg.... i think thats bad luck... anyway i would of thought ivf reduces chances etopic as the egg doesnt have to come down tube and is placed directly into womb......


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been on.  Have very limited net access at home now which is a total bummer.

Firstly....Diamonds & Lolsie I'm so very sorry to hear your news.  I    your next cycles will be a success.  Sending you lots of    .  Look after yourselves & we're all hear for you both xxx

I'm in work so can't stay on long, not sure where everyone else is at in their cycles?  Missey, Mejulie & Catherno, hope you're all doing ok?  

Heavan - A big congrats to you, so happy for you, well done    

Anuradha - How you doing?  I'd say you're dying for tomorrow to arrive for your scan.  I feel your pain, I'm the very same, just can't relax etc til I get my scan.  I was booked in for next Thurs but they called me yesterday & changed it to this Thurs.  I'll be only 6 weeks so not sure what they're going to see but I suppose they know what they're doing.  Here's lots of   for us both x

Hi to anyone I missed.

Sending you all lots of     

Love,

Em xx


----------



## catherino

game over for us today BFN this morn. I'm so gutted! Af is on her way and its gonna be the worst ever! Not phoned clinic yet as not felt up to it. Thank you for all your support. Wil be back in a few days. Xx


----------



## Missy123

catherino so sorry    Ring the clinic when you are ready, they aren't going anywhere. Just look after yourself and DH    We are here when you are ready.


----------



## Em05

So sorry to hear your news Catherino. Look after yourself and DH. Sending you lots of


----------



## Missy123

sunshine wishing you     for tomorrow   
Tigge any news on your eggs?    
Not many of us left now who are yet to test     This is so scary   
  to all those who it didn't happen for THIS time and     for all those that were successful


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds and Catherino - I can't believe it. I'm so so sorry. Sending you both big   and lots of love XXXX


----------



## lola33

Diamonds and Catherino I am so sorry    it is so devastating, trust me I know. You will feel awful in the next few days, but it's normal and it WILL get better   take the time you need and we are here if you need us

Em05- good to hear from you and good luck with your scan  

Heavan-thats very positive to hear about you not being in the risk zone for ectopic,good luck  next month  

Missy and Mejulie- how are you getting on when is your OTD?

Sunshine- yes ignore that test, better luck next time  

Afm- Had my follow up today and Dr was really positive about my response and egg quality, although he said that I  was unlucky not to get PG this time around because blast that was transfered was of the highest quality and they have almost 70% success with blasts, but unfortunately I ended up in the unlucky 30% but better luck next time right?   Looks like I will be starting again in the end of October, wish me luck ladies 

Love to all

Xx


----------



## catherino

thank you for all your lovely messages i really am crossing everything for all you lovely ladies still to test. Diamonds hope you are doing ok, big hugs to you! Xx


----------



## Missy123

Lola my OTD is 22nd so another 9 sleeps! Seems ages away, don't know whether to risk it and test earlier. I have a wedding reception to go to saturday night and thought about testing in the morning as that will be 11 days since EC and i know some do get a BFP early on but don't know if i could stand it if it was a BFP and then went BFN as i have read 2 stories of that today    I wish you all the luck for your next cycle, you have good eggs and good odds so i think it will happen next go for you   

You ladies are just so brave and determined and it has been an honor to cycle with you all and i will keep up with you when they lock this site.
I know all your dreams will come true and i want to be around to read it.   

Until then how did you all manage to stay sane


----------



## lola33

Missy- no, don't even go there  11 days after EC is way too early. The earliest you can test is 14 days after EC. That was my OTD, but I'm with Lister and they like to test quite early compered to other clinics. If you were trying naturally you would test 14 after OV. So 14 days after EC is the earliest. Hang in there hun   

Xx


----------



## yola

oh catherino  im sorry ......  dont worry you will get there .. .didnt you freeze some eggies so that would be good ......

Lola ..... all sounds very positive for next time ...  excellent news......

Missy .....  so frustrating i remember i had a wedding the sunday before my test date and i had to drive  no point testing before hun because you wont believe the result anyway .... 

Julie .............. fingers crossed this is your time !!!! 

yolanda


----------



## Missy123

sunshine    hope your result has changed as you did test too early   

Lola my date is 14 days after ET (22nd) but if the lister say after EC that will be the 19th! I don't have high hopes as no symptoms not even sore (.)(.) which has surprised me as i usually do with the pessaries and i am using 2 compared with 1 on IUI. I won't test early i promise.   

Yolanda you are right i wouldn't believe it anyway as right now i feel i will never get a BFP!    I'll be the driver too for the wedding reception.

Love to you all   

I have something to take my mind off it anyway, we cured the leak in the shower only to find 11 pm last night water on the kitchen ceiling coming from the bathroom.
DH had to take the floorboards up and it's sopping up there. It's coming from the pipe now that takes water to the cistern so we have that to sort out now! 
Luckily it has an isolater so we turned it off but had to use the down stairs one for a wee in the night and that really woke me up.
We are fated with water as every car we have ever bought has had a leak!


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Diamonds & Catherino - Thinking of you both & sending lots of luv & big hugs x x x x

Missy - Sounds like fun at your house but at least you have another loo to use or that could have been tricky :-} 
I have a big family party sat & i long to test but i will be strong & wait till tues.  x x x

Hello to everyone else xxxx

Afm - Only 6 sleeps left now until test day. wish i could just sleep until that day :-> would stop me going crazy!!!

Had a bit of a breakdown y'day think the bfn's put me in panic mode & couldn't stop crying. 
was just so sad for everyone.

My bro came over for lunch & gave me a lovely cuddle, then sat chatting about it all & got me back on track again. 

talk soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40 Glad your brother gave you a big cuddle, can you ask him if i can have one too as i don't have a brother!    I got a lovely DH but he has just taken the loo out so i wouldn't want a cuddle right now! He's drying everything out with my hairdryer   
It's funny how we are the last 2 to test (with Tigge and sunshine i haven't forgotten you   ) when we were the first two to post!     

Tigge any news when ET will be for you.    I was so grateful when you came along so i wouldn't be last on my own and now with things being put back for you you are last but better late than never     and i    that being last is worth it as we can go out in style!           

Thinking of you all   

Just got the all clear from clinic after more blood and scan    No OHSS


----------



## sunshine83

Hi girls, just to let you know we got a BFN! Wish you all left to test ,huge prayers for bfp! we need some more bfp on this thread   thanks for the support!! il be back next year xxxx


----------



## Missy123

sunshine so sorry    i did    for you, just wish i could have changed it. Good luck for the future, i know it will happen for us all


----------



## Hevan81

Hello Ladies. Hope the sun has been shining where you are.

Sunshine - I am so sorry, sending big   . Hope you have the opportunity to try again  

Diamonds and Catherino - How are you both doing? Sending you lots of love  

Lola - It's great you DR is so positive about your chances, keep that on board when you try again. You really were unlucky, so the odds are in your favour this time. Roll on October  

Missy - NO early testing!!  . It will do your head in, whatever the result is. Having no symptoms is definitely better, that's what you guys all told me. As for sore (.)(.), I only had that really bad on the day I had my big wobble, other than that I could feel it when I go downstairs but that's it!! Great that the OHSS is gone, hope you are feeling much better for that. What a nightmare with your bathroom. Hope there is no lasting damage and will be easily sorted. At least it's a distraction for you     

Mejulie - Not long til your OTD, seems to be coming around fast - well maybe not or you   Great that your Bro was there for you and it's helped you. Keep going. I'm keeping everything crossed    

Tigge - Any news yet?    

Hello to everyone else

All good with me, nothing to report


----------



## catherino

me Julie and missy hope you both are ok. Not long now to wait. Please dont feel sad for our BFN's, this thread has got good news coming. Sunshine: so sorry i know how your feeling. Take care enjoy your break see u back soon Xx Afm : went back to work which distracted me. Which is strange as my job is working in a nursery! Hardest part was listening to staff moaning about silly things! Cant wait to find out when we can hav our frosties put back! Hope i dont hav to wait til April :-(


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Quick update, Donor had 20 eggs, ICSI discussed but decided on just IVF as previous good fertilisation rate, donor having ICSI so although 10 eggs for us at moment may be a couple less once they have ICSIed the other eggs. I will get a call tomorrow to let me know how many embies we have. 

Missy I am still out here. Sorry I haven't posted much, busy with work. But good news today so feel very excited.

 to all waithing for EC, ET and on the 2ww.

Sending   to Sunshine, Catherino and Diamonds.

Thank you for all asking after me when I have been so remiss in posting. More personals next time. I have a man in the kitchen fixing my washing machine at the moment.

Tigger x.


----------



## Hevan81

Wow, 20 eggs is an amazing response Tigge. Go DE!! Look forward to hearing your update


----------



## tigge66

Hevan yes I am equally impressed so far. Just   for good fertilisation now, one step at a time.

 

Tigger.


----------



## Missy123

Tigge that's fab news, hope you get news soon on when your ET will be soon         
mejulie40 5 sleeps now isn't it?    

catherino thanks for thinking of us but it is hard to stay positive when we know ours could be negative too    I have had pains today so keep knicker checking, don't know what to think now.   

I hope all my lovely new friends are doing ok


----------



## Hevan81

Tigge - You're right, 1 step at a time but all sounds very positive   

Missy - I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry too much. There is all sort's going on and there is no way of differentiating the pains. I was checking everytime I went to loo and still am now!! Keep positive my lovely


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Tigge - Great news, fingers crossed they all fertilise & you get some good ones :-> xxxx

Missy - How are you getting on? hope the cramps are a good sign for you :-} 
how's the bathroom did the hairdryer work. xxxxx

Hevan - Has it sunk in yet that you are preggie, must feel amazing :-} xxxx

Diamonds - Hope you had a nice break & the sun came out for you guys. x x x x

Hello to everyone else xxxxx

Afm - A better day, had hair cut & spent rest of the day with my family. 
feeling a little crampy tonight but could be pess. very tired & body so hot i've got the shivers.
this 2ww is so messing with my head but only 5 sleeps left.
i need to keep calm & believe it will be a positive result. 

luv, hugs & babydust xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Mejulie

Glad you've had a good day. Not long to go now. Keep calm and carry on was my motto for last few days before testing.

It is starting to feel real now. Still can't believe how lucky we've been. Trying not to get too carried away with myself though, it's a long time til my scan, 10th Oct.

Sending you lots of


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you this far on, I am due to test on the 21st after one blasto transferred on the 10th. I see I'm not the only one dying to test early, just need to know either way. Also going through real negative thoughts as don't seem to be getting any symptoms of ANYTHING!! (.)(.)'s are quite swollen and sore, but that started before I even had ET, so must just be the pessaries!

Sending you all


----------



## mejulie40

Welcome Clomper,

This 2ww is torture, i long to test in the morn as 2wks since ec but clinic said 2wks from et its soooo unfair :->
my temp is high & feel exhausted plus have sniffles but no cramps now or other signs. is this your 1st try? xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Cornwall was beautiful and DH and I had an amasing time despite the news we got on Monday. Have had lots of sad moments, but I am getting stronger each day again now. Follow up with the clinic isnt until 7th October so feel I have time to 'regroup' - but to be honest I just want to get going again with cycle 2 now.......thanks so much for your positive words - it has made such a big difference having you all to talk to - thank you 

*Missy and MeJulie* - not long to go until you test!! I am sure this thread is going to end on a real high with your BFPs, together with Tigger's!    Sending you loads and loads of sticky vibes  

*MeJulie* 2ww is torture - and there is nothing that can distract you from it unfortunately - hang in there  

*Missy* - dont be tempted to test early as you wont believe the test anyway - even though I got a BFN on OTD day I still had in my head that there was still a 'chance' so tested again for two days following!! (mad I know).....

*Tigger* - great news about the eggs - any news on fertilisation?  

*Sunshine and Catherino* - I am so so sorry - I know how you are feeling and this is just so hard. Hope you are both doing ok? 

*Lola* - great news that the consultant was so positive and that you can start again so soon at the end of October - you are so right about taking one day at a time - some days are good - some less so!! Really hope that for all of us with BFN's cycle 2 will be our lucky time  

*Lolsie* - You and I have both got our follow-up appointments about the same time. I really wanted mine to be sooner, but my consultant was fully booked! I think I am going to be similar to you in terms of when I can start the next cycle. I am trying to be really positive again though and having just spent 5 days eating and drinking ALOT, I am now back on a health and fitness drive to get myself in tip top shape again - something to focus on anyway!

*Anuradha, Hevan and Em* - our  possy - hope you are all enjoying the excitement of being pregnant and I hope all of your scans go well over the next week xxx Look forward to hearing how things are progressing 

*Yolanda* - how are you doing? Any update on next steps for you? 

*Clomper* - good luck with your 2ww and try and stay positive. Try not to symptom spot, or worry about having no symptoms, as I think the one thing I take from all of this cycle is that symptoms can mean anything!!! 

I would really like to stay in contact with everyone too - can we set up another thread somehow? I would like to know how you are all getting on, and also I know I will be needing your suport when I go through the next cycle!

Have got another three days before I go back to work (and back to normality) - that will be strange as obviously I had imagined going back with with a BFP.....but at least it will keep me busy until I get going again!

Wishing all of you in the 2ww lots of luck and


----------



## Clomper

Hi mejulie, 

Yes this is 1st try at IVF, I had one blasto transferred last sat and still have 5 days to wait!! When is your OTD?

I am desperate for some sign that something is happening but so far just the odd little twinge round tummy and wind??!  
Dont know what my temp is? Been back to work since wednesday and although I didn't want to, because I'm so distracted at the moment it has been better.(Slyly checking out FF behind my desk!!!)

Diamond, Sorry it didn't work for you, sounds like you are not feeling too negative though, have you got any frosties for cycle two? They persuaded me to have single transfer and the other blasto didn't make it so eill have to start from scratch if this doesn't work!

Good luck to all of you still to test!!     

Clo


----------



## LolsieG

Diamonds, Sunshine and Catherino - So so sorry to see you had BFN's I hope that you can rest up and recuperate quickly.  Sending lots of love to your and your partners... its a horrible thing for you to deal with and I hope you can be supportive of each other.  DH & I really benefited from getting away and clearing our heads. Sending you lots of love and  !  diamonds - It was the same for us, consultant was booked up   would really like to get it out the way but hey ho, its something else to wait for I suppose - am starting to get good at it now! 

Tigger - Brill news re the eggs! Hope all goes well with fertilization and you have some good news to report!  

Missy and MeJulie - Good luck for OTD!!! Hang in there - we need some more BFP's on this thread - they have been a bit scarce this cycle! 

Anuradha, Hevan and Em - Hope all is going well with you so far!    

AFM - sorry not been around, been getting my head straight.  Am feeling a lot better now - would like to get follow up out the way but that's another 3 weeks yet as consultant busy! Am dieting and exercising to take my mind of everything (a stone by xmas is my goal, to take me to a more "ideal" weight for next cycle) - its working ok so far - given me something new to focus on.    
Feel that we were just unlucky this time and feel   for our next cycle already which makes me feel better, am going to try acupuncture next time round.  Am also trying to make sure we have lots of nice things to do in the gap!
Am wishing my life away again and looking forwards to getting into the new year now! Hevan - as you said - New Year, New Baby!!  

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Missy123

clomper sorry your other blast didn't make it  I was going to go for blast but when they said single we decided to do 2x 3 day embies  
My test date is 22nd so day behind you and mejulie40 day before you!   Hope the last of us to test get good news    That's 3 of us 3 days on a row to test.

mejulie   4 sleeps to go! Strange though as some are told to test 14 days after EC! I'll wait if you wait!  No i'm going to wait until friday anyway as that's when DH will be home with me. 

Tigge any news? You must feel like you have been on an extra long 2ww  and you still have it to come  

Lolsie Glad you got away and are feeling positive about your next go.  Yes new year new baby   
diamonds glad to hear you had a lovely time away and are already looking forward to the future and your next go   
Not sure where we would start another thread as some had IVF and some of us had ICSI also some was lucky and some not so lucky. 
I know Sharry said we could use the other thread when we merge but i will feel like i'm intruding now 

Any ideas where we can all go?  Love for us all to stay in touch.


----------



## Clomper

Hi,

Missy, busy week for you, me, and mejulie then next week!    I thought i would have to crack and test tomorrow, that would be 14 days since HCG jab so should all be out of system then but I think I will have to wait, trying to prepare for either way!! 

Still dont feel any different, and would love to know if that's good!!

Clo


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Thank you all for the  . Our from our 10 eggs we have 6 that are doing well so it is ET for us on Sunday at 09.30. We sooooo lucky.  

Clomper   for the rest of your 2ww.

Missy yes it has been a long wait but last couple of days have go
ne quickly and Sunday will soon be her. A name for the group would be the strting point for a new thread. Such as Summer buddies or 2012 hopefuls. Plus of course identify where to start the thread.

Lolsie thank you for the   it help or little embies fertilise  . I am sending you lots of   and   for your next course, you time will come and keep the PMA coming.

Diamonds good that you had a good holiday and do let yourself have your sad moments, it is part of the healing. Life does send us some big mountians to climb. 

Mejulie thanks for the crossed fingers, may your 2ww speed along and your head not spin with it!

Hevan high all looking good so far.  

Tigger.


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies

Lolsie - Everything about this is a waiting game and it always seems like it's forever. I hope the 3 weeks pass by quickly for you. I think it's really good you are giving yourself things to focus on, I did that throughout the 18 months I had to wait to start TX and it definitley helps.  

Missy - I'm really hoping for some BFPs to finish off the thread too, so sending lots of sticky   to the remaining PUPO ladies!! No testing early      

Clomper - Hello again. No symptoms has to be a good thing. Keep going  

Tigger - Fab news about your ET, so exciting. Do you know how many you will be having transferred yet.   they keep getting stronger ready for ET on Sunday  

Diamonds - I'm so pleased you and DH enjoyed your break. You are sounding really positive. It's good to make plans, gives you things to focus on. Hope your appointment comes around quickly and you can get going again very soon  

Catherino - Hope you get to try again with your frosties very soon  

Mejulie -   No testing early!!   Hope you're feeling ok  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.  

I had a thought about the keeping in touch thing. I agree, i think it'll be too difficult to keep up once we get merged. I was wondering if we can set up a group PM thing? I have added you all to a buddy list - something I only discovered we could do yesterday - so am wondering if we can do a group message from a buddy list. The format is the same as writing on here so would be easy to all keep up to date once it's started.


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

It is a day 3 transfer rather than a day 5, didn't ask why for a change I just accepted that they would decide the best day. I think there is a risk of loosing viable embryos by going to day 5 blasts. I had an update thismorning the the 6 are still growing well with 5 grade 1, 4 cell embryos and one grade 2, 2 cell embryo that might catch up it looks like 2 grade 1's for transfer tomorrow. 

Thank you all for the    and   I am sure it is helping. 

Hevan sounds like a good idea to PM.

I will update soon. Tigger x. 

Sending you all   on your journeys.


----------



## Missy123

Tigge that's great that you will be PUPO with the last of us     I think it's like you said they didn't want to lose any that's probably who they are doing a day 3.
I had a day 3 transfer when i still had all 8 that were fertilised so they could have taken them to blast    but advised that they had more experience with 3 day freezing    and they said their success rates weren't much different so just went with it and had 2 put back. They said there was a chance i would have none to freeze else.
Good luck hun    

Hi to all the rest of you hope you are having a relaxing weekend. 
I'm off to a wedding reception tonight and you're right i got to be the driver. So not only do we us ladies have all the hard work, the injections, the EC  etc we get to ferry the drunks as we can't drink! To top it all when we get a BFP    THEY then go out and celebrate even though we have done all the hard work!
Sorry for the little moan but feeling a little hard done by. I'll be ok when i get out and drink my orange i'm sure.    As long as he dosen't snore and breathe his boozy breath on me all night or he might have a pillow stuffed over his head. Just kidding Hevan i love him really just the hormones talking.


----------



## Clomper

Good luck Tigge for tomorrow morning then! They booked me in for a day 3transfer too but on the morning they rung and said we still had six going strong so we waited for day 5 for blasto, two strong ones reached blasto, they only put one back and the other one didn't make it to freeze though, so we've got everything riding on this one... If this little one doesn't stick we've got to start all over again! Hope it all goes well for you   

Missy, hi again!! These men do have it easy through all this don't they, I mean let's face it, most of our OHs have only had to aim for the pot and not miss! Hope you feel great in th morning with a nice clear hangover free head though! Hope you have a nice time.

    to everyone!!

Clo xx


----------



## Missy123

Clomper considering i didn't drink last night my head still feels like i did! Maybe it was just the late night as i'm not used to them! How are you feeling today?    
mejulie40 not long to go now for us now     Hope you are feeling positive.
Tigge are you now PUPO? Did you have a 3dt?     
Like Hevan said wish us the final 4 could all get BFP's to end this thread before they lock it and merge us.     

Any updates from anyone else as it's gone awfully quite. Hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## diamonds18

Hi,

Clomper - I didnt have any frosties - so it is back to the start for me! Really hope this works for you   

Missy - Any symptoms at all?  - not long to go now - hope you are feeling positive and I really hope you get that BFP this week   

MeJulie - how are you doing?  sending you lots of   

Tigger - hopefully by now you are PUPO??   

AFM - I am back into positive thinking again!  I have found out that my clinic likes to have two AF's before starting the cycle again - so that being the case I should be able to start DR again at the end of October/beginning of November.  I just really want to get started again NOW!!!!  Have started exercising again - two runs in the last two days and off to the gym later - I am determined to get my fitness levels back up to what they were before I started ICSI so I can be in best physical and emotional state for round 2!!  It was so hard running though - every part of  me wanted to go back home and lie down - I am soo lazy!!

How is everyone else doing? - hope you are all OK?


----------



## Missy123

diamonds i love your frame of mind, sounds like you are in a good place right now and hope you can start again soon.  We are right behind you     
Good on you for sticking to the running and not giving up and going home and back to bed. This whole thing is about having the willpower to carry on and you certainly have plenty.


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Tigge - Thinking of you. Hope all went well today xxxx

Diamonds - Good to hear you are positive again xxxx

Missy/Clomper - Not long now :-} how are you getting on with this waiting game.  xxxxxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - feeling a bit low :-( 
Woke up with brown spotting & cramps. dh gave me a cuddle & i broke down in floods of tears on him.
I just feel its all over as still have no other symptoms except usual af signs. 
decided i'm going to test in morn as cant wait until tues. i know its a day early but i will test again mid wk too. 
this tx is sooooo frustrating.

luv, hugs & babydust xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40 just try and stay positive it's not over for you yet.    Brown is good as they have all said before it's old. Glad DH is there for you.
I haven't got any symptoms either    i think we will just have to wait and see what happens for us.
You aren't alone though, stay strong and i hope we are pleasantly surprised    
Just a few signs for us


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies, hope you are all well 

Mejulie- hang in there hun, it is not over yet    and hoping that test will be a     

Missy and Clomper loads of sticky vibes to the oth of you   

Diamonds - great that you are feeling so positive, I will be d/r in the end of October ad well 

Tigger- congrats on becoming PUPO    

Hello to Hevan, Catherino, Yolanda, Lolsie, Em, Sunshine and everybody else, hope you are well 

Afm- I'm in Sweden visiting friends and family. Trying to be healthy and loose some weight both for my next cycle and my beach holiday in October   so it's back to the gym and no comfort food for me.

Love to all and hoping for some BFPs on this thread     

Xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All 

My post keeps deleting itself I wrote a long spiel to each of you but will try a briefer version as DH trying to entertain me and complains if I am on the computer for too long!

I had 2 grade 2 embryos transfered today and my blood test is 29th September. 4 frosties on ice. 

Missy please can you update me to the list, yes it was a 3dt. I agree that the right decision was made, 2 embies were looking topgrade with no fragmentation so they went back and the other 4 are fine for freezing, 3 were 8 cell and 1 was 7 cell but was catching up with the others having been a 2 cell when they were 4 cell. 

Diamonds and Lola great that you are doing your fitness regime, it is hard to keep motivated. Good prep for your next cycle, may it be your time  . 

Mejulie all is not lost many go on to have a BFP after bleeding during 2ww especially brown. Looking forward to hearing your test results   for it.   remember if it is a BFN it is not real until your test date. 

Clomper I only got the call at 08.20 thismorning to say transfer was definitely today so they were considering the same for me. Let us hope that both methods work and we both get a BFP. 

Tigger.


----------



## Missy123

Down regging from first scans stimming next scan next scan  Egg collection Egg transfer OTD   Outcome  scan

mejulie40 19th July 15th Aug 18th Aug 26th Aug 30th Aug 3rd sept 6th Sept 20th Sept
Hope 20th July 16th Aug 16th Aug 22nd Aug 26th Aug ?29th Aug
Lolsie 20th July 11th Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 19th Aug 26th Aug 31st Aug 12th Sept
Missy 21th July 24th Aug 24th Aug 30th Aug 2nd Sept 6th sept 9th sept 22nd sept
Ydoncik 13th July ? ? BT 25 july 26th july 31st july 4th Aug 8th aug 11th Aug? 
diamonds 24th July 12th Aug ?12th Aug 18th Aug 20th Aug 24th Aug 28th Aug
Catherino 28th July 10th Aug 10th Aug 16th Aug 19th Aug 30th Aug 
becky 22nd july 22th Aug 14th Aug 29th Aug ?
Hevan 6th July 12th Aug 3rd Aug 15thAug 17 &19th Aug 23rd Aug 26th Aug 9th Sept  28th Sept 
Lola 27th July 12th Aug 6th Aug 15th Aug  19th Aug 23rd Aug 28th Aug 6th Sept
sunshine 27th July 15th Aug 28th Aug 30th Aug 14th Sept
dolly 5th Aug 22nd Aug 5th Sept 7th Sept
Tigge 26th July 23rd Aug 6th Sept 15th Sept 18th Sept 30th Sept 
Em05  5th Aug 12th Aug 16th Aug 18th Aug







22nd sept
amanda 8th Aug 7th Aug? 12th Aug 15th & 17thAug 19th Aug 
Anuradha 1st Aug 12th Aug 17th Aug 26th Aug







14th sept
Clomper 21st Sept


----------



## Missy123

mejulie good luck for testing tomorrow    
Tigge welldone on being PUPO    and 4 frosties.    
Clomper     for when you test too.


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow if you do decide to test       Brown blood could be implantation blood - a good thing - so try to keep up that PMA     It is so goddamn awful the waiting - I really hope this is your time xxx

Missy & Clomper - really hope you both get the   result this week too - try to hang on until test day if you can!!   

Tigger - great news that you are now PUPO and that you have 4 frosties too      Sending you lots of sticky vibes   

Lola - we can be cycle buddies again then    - really hope we are both lucky next time     Hope you are having a lovely time in Sweden with your friends and family.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## yola

me julie ................ just wanted to wish you luck for tomoz


love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Good morning ladies,

Just did the test & it said
i'm PREGNANT :-} :-> 

Trying to stay calm as bleeding heavier & have cramping this morning but have a huge smile on my face. 

Luv to you all xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Morning all, just a quick 1 as getting ready for work.

Tigger - I'm so pleased you're PUPO at last   .  and hope you survive  without going too insane!!  

Mejulie -   the blood is old and only just finding its way out. Sending you lots of   for when you test   OMG you posted while I was writing. So excited for you. Will you test again tomorrow?  


Missy & Clomper - Not long now!!   and  for your tests. Lets end this thread on a real high  

Sending lots of love and   to everyone. Hope you've all had a good weekend. 

I'm on rest days after today so thought I'd have a play around with the group PM thing if everyone's happy with that. Will include everyone on Missy's list except Dolly and Amanda as we haven't heard from them. If there is anyone who doesn't want to be part of a group PM let me know, otherwise I'll assume we all do and I'll send a test message sometime this week XX


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - yipeeeeeeeee - fantastic news - congratulations!  

Hevan - great idea - count me in please x


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40 i am so chuffed for you.   That's fantastic so there maybe triplets on the board yet!    Make sure you get plenty of rest.   

Hevan yes please count me in. Hope you are looking after yourself. x

Morning to you.


----------



## Em05

Mejulie.....That is BRILLIANT news....a big congrats to you.....   

Missy & clomper - hope you're surviving the 2ww....sending you both lots of    

Andurhda - How was your scan?  Hope all went ok x

Heavan - How you doing?  Hope alls good.  Count me in for the PM thing, good woman for thinking of it. x

Lola - Good to hear you're starting again soon, will keep everything crossed for you.  Hope you're having a lovely time with your family & friends in Sweden x

Hope all other ladies are doing ok x

AFM - Went for my early scan last Thurs (6w + 3d).  They said all looking like it should be & that there is just the one!  Saw the little hearbeat flickering away which brough tears to my eyes.  Feels alot more real now.

Lots of love to you all,

Em xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Just got a call from the clinic blood test is booked for 30th September as they do not do them on a Thursday so an extra day to wait. I am sure I will do a HPT as well the day before. Missy please update again, sorry to be a pain. 

Em glad your scan went well you must be so pleased.

Mejulie sending you    for you little one hanging in there and congrats on the BFP.  

Hevan enjoy your rest day and good work keeping the group going with the PM method. 

Tigger x.


----------



## Missy123

Em i bet it was really emotional seeing the little heartbeat.  Glad it's sinking in now.
Tigge your not a pain i'll update everyday if you like it's no problem.  I'll have to update you again when you get a BFP!  
I'm going to wait an extra day too so i have DH with me when i do it.  that i get the chance to. 

Hevan how you getting on with sorting the pm thing? How will it work will we get to see each others messages? Hope it's not too difficult to do. 

Hi to you all. 

Trying to stay away from those pee sticks that are calling me from the bathroom cupboard! Want to try and stick it out until friday


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Missy yay that would be grat if it comes true. Thank you. The   are egging you on to wait for Friday for your HPT.

Tigger x.


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies!!

Tigge, good luck with the  !!! And congrats on having the little ones back on board!

Mejulie, CONGRATULATIONS on your  !!!!!! I'm so      for you!!

AFM............................WE HAVE ANOTHER  !!!! I am soooo over the moon! I ended up doing a first response test yesterday morning, never been so scared in all my life, and got a faint positive! Then we were left worrying in case the trigger shot might have for some reason taken more than 15 days to get out of my system, so did a clearblue digital test last night, and it said PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS!!!!! Still had to do another first response test this morning (about 4am!!) to compare it with the first one, and this one was much clearer. I called the fertility unit to ask if i could have bloods done early, and she said there is no reason i should need to have bloods taken because the tests will be right.... so we have our   !! And scan date 10th of October, when I will be 7 weeks pregnant!! I cannot believe how very lucky we are! Just hope everything is ok, and we get to see a little heartbeat!

Em, I have been blubbering with joy already, I bet it was really moving seeing that little being! Glad everything is ok.

Missy, well you'd already caught me out yesterday, but it's real now. I really think you will have a positive result too, they say things come in threes... You are doing well holding out, and should hang on till friday now!!

So so happy, Chloe xx


----------



## yola

hi girls 

congrats me mejulie    

Missy and tigge good luck ive got everything crossed  

Ive just got an appointment for a hysteroscopy end of oct looking forward to that one ..... 

Love  yolanda


----------



## Hevan81

Congrats Clomper, fantastic news   . We have our scan on the same day, but how are you working out your weeks? You'd only be 2 wks now surely....? And scan is 3 weeks away. Confused.  

 again. Xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi Hevan, It works out we are four weeks, as it is two weeks since EC. They told me when they booked my scan that i would be exactly 7 weeks on the 10th!!
When was your EC?

Clo x


----------



## Clomper

Hevan, your EC was on the 23rd aug, so according to the due date calculator, you are 5w6d pregnant!!! 
Amazing isn't it! You will be nearly 9 weeks when you have your scan!! 

  Clo


----------



## diamonds18

Clomper - congratulations! Wonderful news  

We are having a fantastic end to the cycle -    for Missy and Tigger BFPs to come now too   

Yolanda - glad things are moving forward for you with the hysteroscopy date booked   

Em - so glad the scan went well and everything progressing how it should be - how exciting!

MeJulie - have you tested again?  How exciting - OMG if you have three little ones in there......ready made family!! Bet you havent stopped smiling yet - I am really happy for you - after all you started this thread and got us all supporting each other!! xx


----------



## Hevan81

Clomper - The due date calculaters are more geared towards natural conception I think as they go from 1st day of af and scans recalculate due date, whereas we know our date of conception so I consider myself to be 4 wks now, although the baby centre app I got I put myself at 5w6d so I'm reading for the right stage. Doesn't really matter I guess. 3 weeks seems like ages for scan, especially as I've already waited a week. Exciting tho.

Ladies I'll catch up on personals tomorrow and let you know how I'm getting on with the PM

XX


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Hevan - Tan is right on the weeks pregnancy is counted from 2 weeks before conception so when you tested you would already of been 4 weeks pregnant. The scans also calculate in the same basis. But as you say it doesn't really matter what is 2 weeks between friends. 

Tigger x.


----------



## Hevan81

Thanks Tigger. My brain just doesn't see the logic in that, 2 weeks where I know I wasn't. Oh well. I'll see what clinic says when I have scan. I do feel like they don't explain enough sometimes Xx


----------



## catherino

Hevan: count me in on the group pm thing, sounds a gr8 idea to keep in contact. Hope your well. Not long til your scan! Tigge: congrats on being PUPO! Take care on 2ww stay positive. Missy: keep going until Friday your doing so well staying away from the pee sticks! Praying for your BFP! Clomper: congrats on your BFP! You must be smiling from ear to ear. So happy for you. Xx MeJulie: congrats on your BFP to! So pleased. Bet you haven't hit the floor yet! We needed some good news on here. Well done. EM: glad your scan went well, still on cloud 9? I would of been an emotional wreck to! Xx  Afm: af has finally gone, and feeling more positive now and looking forward to knowing when we can hav our little frosties put back. Xx


----------



## Missy123

Clomper     I know i caught you out but didn't want to say anything until you announced it youreslf!
Mejulie40 how are you feeling? How is the cramping and bleeding? Hope it is easing but have read some people get it and it seems normal    Well you could have 3 in there   

No pressure on me and Tigge then!


----------



## lola33

Mejulie and Clomper- congrats on your      

Loads of positive vibes to Missy and Tigge   

Hello to everyone else  

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Clomper - thats fantastic news that you are bfp too xxxx

Missy - How you getting on, any symptoms yet? i have a good feeling there is another bfp on its way  xxxx

Tigge - At last you are in the 2ww but is it messing with your head yet? xxxx

Hevan - Hope you are making the most of your rest days.
any new preg symptoms? hope all is going ok for you xxxx

Hello Everyone else xxxx

Afm - did another test which still says bfp but Today the bleed is slightly heavier & red. spoke to clinic said could be m/c or just an unknown bleed (very helpful that made me relax!) adv bed rest & to call if it gets heavier. my sis bled during her first preg & said shouldnt worry but its driving me crazy! this tx is so messing with my head.

luv, hugs & babydust to us allx x


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Mejulie sending you a  . The clinic and your sister are both right. I bled in both my pregnancies the one that was a mmc was light spotting at 12 weeks and had not actually bled when embies stopped growing at 7 weeks  . The second was when pessaries stopped and they think it was like a withdrawal bleed so carried on with pessaries until 12 weeks, bleeding was a lot heavier the with MMC. With 3 on board you could be m/c one but not all so there is still hope. Are they going to check your bloods? Lets hope the resting will help  . I am going a little crazy, I have a lot of medical knowledge but still worry did embies fall out when I sneezed or coughed! I have achy abdo which I see as a good sign but could be the pessaries. 

Missy we can take the pressure if it ends in a positive.   

Tigger    to all.


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - If the test is still saying +ve then it must be a good thing. Like Missy said, maybe not all 3 have stuck and the one that hasn't is coming out, or you are just having a bleed like clinic said. Take their advice and get plenty of rest.   

Clomper - How are you today, you must still be very excited   

Missy - You're next!! 2 more sleeps. How are you feeling? Sending lots of   and    

Tigge - How are you finding the 2ww so far. I know it's early days. Lots of   and   for you   

Diamonds - So glad you are feeling more +ve. It's so hard sometimess during this journey but it's the best frame of mind to be in. So great that you and Lola will be going through it together again   

Lola - Hope you have had a lovely time in Sweden. How are you feeling now? As I said to Diamonds it's great you'll have each other during your next TX's.   

Em05 - It must have been so emotional having your scan, but amazing. What is the next step for you?   

Catherino - When will you find out when you can have your frosties put back? Would be good if your next TX was same time as Diamonds and Lola   

Hope, Lolsie, Yolanda, Becky, Sunshine and Anuradha, How are you all doing?

AFM - So I've just gained 2 weeks of pregnancy following yesterdays discovery, thanks Clomper and Tigge.  

So I couldn't do a PM from the buddy list, however, I meticulously wrote down every name on our thread, individually added each person to the PM, composed a reasonably long message and pressed send. I was very pleased with myself for finding a solution to our dilemma. Then I read the red message that appeared "YOU CAN ONLY MESSAGE 10 PEOPLE AT A TIME" GGRRRRR. There are 15 of us!!

So, I think we are going to have to find somewhere where we can start another thread??


----------



## Hevan81

Spoke to one of the nicer nurses at the clinic. She was really surprised I wasn't booked in for a scan earlier as they have appts available next week which I was never offered. Have to see if DH can make 1. She said it's not essential but they like to do it as its a nice experience. I've also been advised to book appt with GP as midwife likes to get in touch early. Feeling better now. Oh and she confirmed I am 6 weeks


----------



## Clomper

Hi everyone!

Hooray Hevan! Wow, six weeks! You are half way to the safer 2ND TRIMESTER!!!!! I hope you do get in for an earlier scan, I bet you're both dying to see how the little one is doing, and you should really get one, it's part of the tx! I have booked an appointment with my doctor for friday and I am going to write down all the things I want to ask about, as I cant remember anything!!!!  

Mejulie, I have carried on doing different tests to check they are getting stronger, and have done two digital tests, one said I was 1-2 weeks pregnant on sunday evening, and one this morning that says 2-3 weeks pregnant. I wanted to check the hormones are getting stronger. I'm sure you will be ok, if you had three put back, maybe one is coming away now.     

Missy and Tigge, no pressure, but I'm sure that our BFPs must be a good omen for you, I will send you lots of     and I'm sure you will have good results!   

Lots of    s to all of you!

Chloe xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hevan that is a pain that you can only message 10 at a time so i think it is a good idea to start another thread but where? 
Strange how they work dates out isn't it,  on the 6 weeks  Hope you fit in a scan together.  
Tigge hope you are looking after yourself! 

 to everyone else.

Just got up from a 2 hr nap, had a bad headache so thought i would have a little lay down  Headache gone now.


----------



## Hevan81

Hey ladies 

Having a scan next Wed 28th. Very excited  

Trying to get appt with GP is going to be more of a challenge

Hope you're all well.

Missy I'll do some investigating tomorrow and see if I can find somewhere suitable 

XXX


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Hevan great that you are getting a scan a bit sooner and that you are suddenly 2 weeks further along. To make sense of the madness pregnancy length was worked out long before scans so the only thing they could go by was LMP. So the average 40 week pregnant is only actually 38 weeks and when we test we are already 4 weeks pregnant.   Another fact is 40 weeks is only the average, 37 to 43 weeks is the range for a term pregnancy. Another thread sounds great.

Missy I am still hanging in there, not cracked yet.   I missed my afternoon nap today and I'm feeling a bit tired too. Must be the embies growing  . Maybe working isn't a good idea in the 2ww. 

Mejulie   for you little ones. 

 to all and  to those on the 2ww and those waiting for their scans. 

Tigger x.


----------



## mejulie40

Good morning ladies,

Hevan - thats great news you & dh have scan booked for next week. how exciting  
i was thinking that our new thread should be called "faceless friends". xxxx

Missy - hope your headache has stayed away & you have stayed away from those pee sticks. bet you can't wait until fri. xxxx

Tigge - Hope you are still sane & looking after yourself. xxxx

Clomper - hope you are enjoying being preggie 
i have run out of tests but will be buying lots after my docs apt today. xxxx

Hello everyone else, hope you are all well. xxxxx

Afm - trying to stay calm but bled heavy last night & so worried. i know it could be i've lost one & rest ok but its so scary at mo. went on web & loads of women have had same as me with good outcome but 
i just wish it would stop. have apt at docs today & will ask them to sign me off as no way i can cope with my team like tbis.

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies

Mejulie- sorry about the bleeding, I understand that it causes you worry  but as yu say it is very common in early preganacy. Have you had blood tests to check that your beta is rising  as it should? Good luck at your appointment, think it's a good idea to get your doc to sign you off, you definitely need the rest at the moment. Definitely good idea to start a new thread, think this one will be locked soon 

Hevan- good news on your scan being moved forward  I'm doing better, really looking forward my sunny holiday in October now. As much as I like Sweden, the weather here as awful  

Tigge and Missy how are you PUPO ladies? Hope all thus wait haven't driven you insane yet. Missy not long now for you     

Love to all 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40 You need all the rest you can get so hope the Dr signs you off for a few weeks. Hope he is going to do some bloods for you too.
As Lola said it is quite common in early pregnancy to have bleeding and some women still even have their monthly and things are still perfectly fine.   
Good luck at the Drs.


----------



## Clomper

Good morning everyone,

Missy, I bet the suspense is killing you, hold out just two  more sleeps!!!! I'm feeling quite confident you will get the result you're hoping for!!   

Mejulie, poor you, hope your appointment goes well this morning, then just keep your feet up and do NOTHING!!! Keep positive     

Afm, today would be my OTD and I did the test the unit gave me and yet again, two nice dark lines!!! I can't quite believe it's true, and I'm so worried something is going to come and take this little miracle away from me!! Trying to take it easy, at work but have really got pregnant brain, or maybe it's just because I'm on  

Hope everyone else is doing well and keeping positive. 

I'm defo up for starting a new forum so we can all keep in touch. You ladies have kept me sane over the last couple of weeks.

    

Chloe


----------



## yola

hi Julie 


Good luck for  appt  today ... im praying everything is ok for you ............  

yolanda


----------



## Hevan81

For the attention of Sharry 

Sharry,  we've been trying to find a way where we can keep ourselves together once this thread is closed, but are failing as there are too many of us for PM. 

I know we will be merged with the original thread but we all agree it'll be much harder for us to keep in touch. We really want to stay together as our little group but are now all at different stages. I've been looking around the site for somewhere else we could post and found the chit chat board, but you can't post a new topic there. Is there anyway our thread could be relocated there please? Or can you suggest an appropriate place for us?

Many thanks

Heather
on behalf of the thread


----------



## Sharry

your best bet is to join the main cycle buddies thread, as it is the only one which will be left open, I can promise you that you will be made welcome there and some of you are already chatting there


----------



## yola

hiya


mmm seems like we will have to join main buddies thread ... i dont even know where that is   what a shame....  we will work it out ......

yolanda xx


----------



## Sharry

Here is the link to the main cycle buddies thread 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270871

Sharry xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update:

Doc has put me on bedrest for 1wk & longer if req.
Still bleeding but not as heavy as usual af.
just have to wait a few days & take it easy.
if bleed gets very heavy, dark or crampy have to go to a&E.

lots luv  julie xxxxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- take it easy now, will be praying that the bleeding will stop soon. Take good care of yourself now  

Clomber- I know it must be scary,I would be the same, but try to enjoy your BFP, it must be such a great feeling 

Well ladies, I guess we will be seeing each other on the main thread after this one is locked 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40  Do NOTHING!!           

I don't know about joining the main thread, if it's our only option then i think we will have to. 
It's not the fact that i feel i will be intruding so much but the fact that we don't all post everday and we will be sifting through other posts to find ones that are relivant.
Can't we just use our names on ******** to open a new account and have our little chats on the wall? Just an idea. 
I know it's a shame to leave fertility friends but we could do both.
I made lots of friends whilst doing IUI but they had a IUI turned IVF so just moved over. So does that mean if i get a BFP i won't be able to post there anymore? I will have to ask.


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - poor you, take doctors orders and make sure you rest up.   the bleeding stops very soon XX

Missy - I like the ** idea. We wouldn't necessarily need new accounts, could group pm through existing, unless people want to keep FF life completely seperate??

Lots of love to all XXX


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All!

mejulie - A delayed congrats on the BFP!! Sorry to hear your bleeding! Rest up and look after yourself, do nothing!  all goes ok! 

Tigge and Missy - Congrats on being PUPO!    Hope your both doing ok - be nice to finish this cycle with lots of BFP's!

Hevan - Hope all is going well - good luck for scan next week! Not long to go now!  

catherino - Glad your feeling ok, do you have any idea when frosties can go back?? I know at our clinic its 3 months but as we didnt end up with any we have to wait 6 months to start fresh cycle again!

lola - hope all is ok, how are you getting on?  

AFM - Been taking a bit of time out, and counting down the days to our FU apt!  Hubby and I have started the pregnacare & wellman conception vits - keeping positive and   for a miracle until we can start next round!

Hi to anyone I have missed, hope havent missed any announcements, had quite a few pages to catch up on!


----------



## yola

hi guys ........

lola ... when are you going on your hols 

mejulie...... hope you are ok ..... taking it easy

hevan ...... how are you feeling 

losie nice to here from you...............

diamonds .... how are you 


im ok enjoying the fact i can drink wine again treated myself to some new clothes .... getting prepared for round 3 .... 

love yolanda


----------



## diamonds18

Hi all,

Missy - not long to go now - fingers crossed very tightly for you    

Yolanda - when are you starting the next cycle?  

MeJulie - how are you doing?  Is the bleeding easing?  Sending you lots of    that all is well and the embies will continue to be sticky xxx

Lolsie - good that you have been taking some time out - I think it is really important we give ourselves time to heal to make sure we are strong for the next cycle!   I had a great conversation with my GP who is going to give me some time off work for my next cycle when I need it - which has taken a huge weight off my shoulders!

Lola - how are you doing?  

Hevan. Em, Clomper - hope all is going well with you all......any more preggars symptoms popping up yet?  

Tigge - how the 2ww going for you?  Hope you are finding lots of relaxing things to do? Sending you lots of sticky vibes   

xxxxx


----------



## Clomper

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is ok.

Mejulie, Has the bleeding slowed down? I am sending you     and   for your little ones in there!

Missy, have you managed to wait, today would have been your OTD wouldn't it? I must admit, I needed my OH there to test though, I couldn't even look myself!!! He said he has never felt like that waiting three minutes, and hated avery second!!!!!

I hope those of you that werent so lucky are feeling positive and spoiling yourselves rotten... wine, fancy cheeses and nice clothes!! You deserve it.

Afm, I am off work today, started getting quite a lot of pain yesterday afternoon, had persuaded myself that we had an ectopic and that it was all going wrong...Does the worry ever stop? It did ease off and is now on and off, so surely if it was ectopic it should be getting consistantly worse right? This morning, I seem to have bloated up again and my ovaries feel like they did while stimming... I have doctors in the morning, so may ask for bloods to be done.

Is it right that if the pregnancy is ectopic the hcg levels dont double every 48 hours like they are supposed to? 

Sorry to sound a bit down, but as you all know, you just dont want to get exited about anything in case something goes wrong!! At least for once mu OH is actually being really supportive and making me feel better. Think he is getting exited for us both!!

Appart from that, still quite windy  , wake up all through the night, either needing to pee, having funny dreams or just thinking too much!!! Very tired too, but not sick yet and boobs aren't really sore now.

How are all you guys doing??

Chlo xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Missy -  Have you tested today 
or will you wait till tomorrow?
bet you are excited & nervous.
me & dh tested again this morn was a tense moment but still says pregnant  xxxx

Diamonds - i'm so glad i took time away from work for tx.
would have been mega stressed out coping with work & ivf esp with all the dramas i had  
xxxx

Lolsie - i've been taking pregnacare vitamins for 8mths
& would def recommend them.
are you buying them online? boots has 3for2 at mo.

Lola - Thanks for your mess. i am being good & taking it easy dh looking after me but getting so bored with day time tv!
hope you are ok?
x x x x

Clomper - its so hard not to worry about every twinge or ache & i have the wind too but remember its just our little ones getting comfy in their new home. just enjoy the fact you are PREGGIE not many women get to experience this amazing feeling. sending a big hug xxxx

Hevan - less than a wk until your 1st scan. still waiting to find out when ours will be as they want to wait until mon & see how i am. xxxx

Yolanda - i've not really missed my vino but at wkend family said its strange seeing me at a party sober!! ha ha x x x x

Tigge - How's things, any symptoms yet? xxxx

Hello to everyone else x x x x

Afm - Still bleeding but not as heavy. keep telling myself i am pregnant & all will be ok but in my head i am screaming. oh well what can i do but rest & enjoy my time away from work.

luv, hugs & babydust xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hey ladies 

Just a quick 1 as on my phone.

Mejulie - Great that tests still saying +ve.   the bleeding stops so you can enjoy it.

Clomper - I had a panic about ectopic too and was assured by my clinic that it would be too soon for symptoms, you would get them at 6/7wks, shooting pain in side, sharp pain in shoulder and prune juice coloured watery blood. It's hard not to worry, there's all sorts of things going on down there and your ovaries are still settling down x

Missy - good luck tomorrow, I'll be checking in to see  

Will catch up properly after weekend, just told my parents today, they are over the moon. Off on hen weekend tomorrow. I'm usually the party girl - so happy not to be  

Lots of love to all XX


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick one ladies i still haven't tested, DH is home in an hour and half so don't know if he wants to wait or not but i think i will say tomorrow as it's games night tonight and don't want to spoil it!   
Don't feel anything no AF pain or anything so who knows?   
As soon as i know you will know.


----------



## catherino

hello ladies missy: i have a good feeling for you and so want you to get your BFP! Good luck for 2moro. clomper: congrats on your BFP! Take it easy now hope you get your scan date soon. Hevan: not long til your scan i hope your well. MeJulie: gr8 news about your +ve test. Hope the bleeding stops. Bet u Cant wait for your scan now. Lots of rest in your wk off. Lolsie: glad u are doing well. When is your follow up apt? Lola: hope your well, do you know whew your gonna start again? Anyone else i hav missed out i hope your all well. Afm: hav gone past tearful stage but seem to still hav bad days like today. Seeing bumps and pushchairs everywhere! U just feel like it Wil never be you doing that! Cant wait til follow up 6th Oct 2 see if funding is available for us to hav our frostie's put back. Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Just a quick post to wish Missy good luck for tomorrow - cant wait to hear the good news tomorrow morning


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Clomper have you been checked out for urine infection? That could explain the pain. Hope you feel better soon.

Mejuilie glad to hear the bleeding isn't as heavy. I will   you keep getting the BFP and all goes well when they scan you.

Missy    for testing tomorrow I so hope we have a clean run of BFP to finish the thread. 

Hevan great that that you were ready to tell your family and they are so pleased for you. Have a great weekend. 

Lolsie I hope all goes well with the FU and you get the answers you want. 

Yolanda great PMA   for round 3, this is also my round 3 of IVF, as they say 3rd time lucky. 

AFM - back in work today, doing a bit too much so I will leave early tomorrow and work from home. Symptom wise my boobs feel much bigger, bit sore and solid, I have had niggly abdo pain, feel really hungry but have lost a little weight, no sign or any blood on toilet check. Difficult to say if they are signs or just side effects to the Oestrogen and Progesterone Pessaries.

Tigger x.


----------



## Clomper

Missy, I will be thinking of you in the morning when I'm awake at stupid oclock again!! I really will be    ing for you! 

Tigge, I had the same with the boob thing, and they were quite veiny too, but they went down and all symptoms disappeared making me sure it hadn't worked! Just you and Missy to go, I hope you both get nice BFPs to finish the whole thread!! 

Mejulie, hope you are doing well, staying off your feet as doctor ordered!

Those of you looking forward to moving on, hopefully the next cycle will not be too far away, and you are staying upbeat!

Hevan and the others, thanks for the reassurance, have tried not to do much today and it has been better, maybe just still ovaries recovering from stimms. Doctor in the morning, so I can ask him too.

Hope you are all taking it easy, just think, you don't want to put anything at risk. Work and housework etc. can wait until we know these little babes are going strong!

Take care girls, and Missy...     for morning, let us know!!

Chloe xx

H


----------



## tigge66

Clompy

When in the 2ww did your boobs return to normal?

Good tip about leaving the hoourse work  . It will still be there to do next week. 

Tigger x.


----------



## Clomper

Tigge,

They went down about 5 days after ET, but to be fair they were swollen before the ET so I think it must have been the Cyclogest! Now just nips are a bit twingy! Ha ha!

Take care

Chlo


----------



## tigge66

Clomper

 maybe mine will settle soon.

You take care soon and look after them nips.

Tigger x.


----------



## Missy123

Sorry to let the side down but it's a BFN here   
It's down to you now Tigge to finish us in style.   
Mejulie hope the bleeding has eased.    

Catch up later.


----------



## Hevan81

Oh Missy, no way?! I am so so sorry hun. You must be devistated. Sending you and DH big   

XXX


----------



## diamonds18

Missy I am so sorry.  Nothing I can say will make it feel any better, but I hope you know we are here for you and I am sending you and DH a massive


----------



## lola33

Missy- I'm so sorry, it is so unfair, many hugs to you    take your time now and you can be reunited with your frosties when you ready

Catherino- I'm feeling pretty much the same as you, I'm past the tearfull stage, but still have those bad days, but they are becoming less frequent. Best of luck with your follow up in October. I already had mine, I had no frosties, so will be starting a fresh cycle in November 

Mejulie- how are you doing hun? Hope you have been taking it easy 

Clomber- sorry that you are so worried, but it is absolutely normal. This process can make you absolutely paranoid  I'm sure everything will be just fine  

Yolanda- good to hear you are enjoying your life and vino, so do I   I will be off on the 13th of October, can't wait, then starting d/r when I'm back from hols. What are your plans?

Diamonds- how are you doing, ready for the next round?  

Hevan- best of luck with your scan next week   Are you feeling PG yet? 

Lolsie- good that you and DH took some time out, are you going for another round, any plans yet?

Love to all  

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Oh Missy i'm so sorry :-(
you must be feeling devastated by this result. sending you both a huge hug & lots of luv. 
Has your af arrived yet? if not i would test again in a few days. take it easy, here for you when you are ready xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Thanks ladies knew you would all be here for support.    AF hasn't arrived yet but have stopped the pessaries now so expect her anyday not that it feels like it.   
Have phoned the clinic and have to wait for my follow up but i have booked for a FET but have to wait for 2xAF first them the pill etc again so looking at january for transfer.
Thought i may have got one in before xmas why do they always take so long? 
Look after yourself ladies just need a day for it all to sink in.    At least i have something to focus on


----------



## Clomper

Missy, I just cant believe it! I am so sorry for you, and after you were so good and patient! Like Mejulie said, we are all here for you when you are ready. I would maybe do another test in a couple of days if no AF to be sure? Life's so unfair sometimes.

I'm at work, so will be back later!

Chloe xxxx


----------



## Em05

Missy, I'm so very sorry, sending you lots of   . We're all here for you. Look after yourself and DH xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Missy am sorry to hear its a BFN! Hope you and DH can support each other, rest up!

Lola - Has the clinic said how comes you can start a fresh in Nov? We had no frosties either and have been told we have to wait 6 months... wont be starting DR again until end of Jan!  Got FU 11th Oct... really doubt there going to say anything of any interest, feel it was just one of those things.

catherino - feel the same, its as though i'm hearing of new friends or friends of friends that are pg every week! Drives me mad.  Good luck at follow up!

This cycle hasn't been a good one for so many of us... such a shame!


----------



## lola33

Lolsie- my clinic said that I could give it another go after 2 periods, so I had 1 after BFN, waiting for another one in the beginning  of October, hope it will be on time and that my cycles didn't get messed up by all the hormones, so will be d/r from day 21 of my next cycle. I wanted to start as soon as poss of course, so was really happy that i didn't have to wait fo longer. Are you on NHS? In that case I think they do make you wait for 6 months. I'm sure time will fly fast till January  I am moving from UK next year, so really need to have another go before christmas and of course I have low AMH so every moth counts. You don't have those issues, so why not give your body few months to rest, I would do it too if I didn't have all the time pressure

Xx


----------



## catherino

missy i am so sorry to hear your news. I know exactly how you feel. I Cant say anything to make it better. All i Wil say is do whatever you enjoy, eat and drink what u want. Cry all your tears and in a few days you will feel more positive Xx lots of hugs (((hugs))) Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all ok & can enjoy the sunshine today.

At last my bleeding has stopped & i can start enjoying being pregnant 

Having looked on the web it seems a bleed like mine could be an early sign of twins or more 

Will request bloods/early scan next wk to check all ok. still so hard to relax & believe all is ok.

luv, hugs & babydust to us all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - great news that the bleeding has stopped - twins or more - how exciting!!  Have you got a date for your first scan?


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Missy so sorry to hear your BFN sending you lots of    . Am I the last one waiting? 

Mejuile I am so glad the bleeding has stopped and cant wait to hear how the scan goes  .  

Lola glad to hear things are progressing towards your next cycle.  

Clomper how are you feeling now? Has everything settled down?  

AFM back at work so 2ww is going quite quick. I have no real vibes as to whether it has worked or not. Will just have to wait for OTD and keep   for a positive result. 

Sending a big hello to all. 
Tigger x.


----------



## yola

missy..........


im so sorry... on a positive note you had a excellent cycle...... some frosties very positive .......you will get pregnant xxxxxxxxxxx


love yol xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi everyone,

Missy, how are you feeling now? Hope you are starting to look forward and keeping positive! Like Yolanda said, you will get pregnant, hopefully before you know it!   

Tigge, I think you are the last one waiting now, don't feel under too much pressure!!!!    

Mejulie, that's great, the rest must have worked then, that would be great if you have more than one, you know we will be soooo jealous!!! It is hard to let yourself enjoy it, but we must put worries to the back of our mind and think positive!!!

As for me, the pains are just sometimes now, seem to get very bloated through the day and get more cramps after doing a bit too much... Only one solution...   
The OH is off out tonight, and I have a date with a nice bath, and maybe some trashy girly film or other, sprawled out with the entire sofa to myself, in all my bloated, windy glory!!!! What a sight for sore eyes!!    

  

Chloe xx


----------



## Missy123

Tigge you are the last one but not the least   Hope it's not sending you  
Yolanda i know things went well for me and was worse for some of you and i haven't forgotten that  It will happen for us all i'm sure but i hate the waiting.  
mejulie40 Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped and like you said it is because you have more than 1 in there.    1 for each!
catherino, gone off my food and just feel sorry for myself at the moment but that will pass and i will get  back. Good luck with your folow up  
Are you going to do a natural or medicated FET  
Lola you are worried about your AMH i am worried about my age so   that it happens soon for us.  
Hevan hope you are taking it easy at the hen party and let someone else do all the partying for a change!   Take it easy
Lolsie, sunshine, Becky, Hope and diamonds i thought more of us would have had a better outcome but we knew the success rates even though we all hoped and  we would be lucky.  
Still it has been so emotional and tough, we know what to expect for the next one but hopefully it will be our turn. 

Em, Anuradha and clomper How's it going? Hope you are taking it easy.

I just cancelled my night out as didn't feel much for partying so going to get an early night and going away for the day tomorrow with DH just for a change of scenery, will do us good.
Had a terrible day as got AF pain and DH was at work so just sat and  so eyes all puffy and feel drained so a good night sleep and a fresh start tomorrow.  
Love to you all


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - it is just so devastating, and getting AF just rubs salt into the wound and makes you feel really   - but I promise that you will start to feel better in a few days - it does get easier.  You have to let yourself grieve and have time to heal - a day away with DH sounds like a lovely idea - certainly being away in Cornwall after receiving my news helped me and DH - distraction therapy, and time to talk and suport each other!    Hopefully next cycle will be successful for all of us who werent so lucky this cycle


----------



## yola

hi guys


well i was due on my period last tuesday..... Wednesday i started light spotting thought here comes AF usually this would be proceeded by red flow next day...... so now four days later still no period just brown spotting...... my hormones must be seriously all over the place..... Suppose i just have to see what happens ... Im booked in for a hysterscopy end of Oct ....  Then ? might do another cycle in Nov its all down to finances.... The lister have offered me 1300 back towards next cycle but im pushing for more.....  Im still umming and arring over getting tested for immune issues .... but its really expensive and to be honest im not sure i could afford the txt  ive been looking into it and i think there is something in it although there doesnt seem to be a lot of support for it... The concept has been around for quite a few yrs ... I wish panorama would pay and send someone for testing that had  loads of kids  and see what there results showed.... id love to know...

anyway off to friends this afternoon for a roastie they have 2 kids  5 and 3 yrs ..... They are the same age as us and it just reminds me where i feel we should be ...  had a real emotional chat with my sis last night who wants to try for a baby next yr,,,, she wanted to know how i felt and would i avoid her? lots of tears flowed......

love yol xxx


----------



## Clomper

Hi all,

Yolanda, what an emotional roller coaster it is! Hope you've had a nice time with your friends today. Make sure you give yourself a chance to recover after laproscopy, mine knocked me about a bit, we went to Australia three weeks after I had mine, and I had to take so many pain killers I got gastritis and was in agony the last few days, including the 24 hr flight home!! So give yourself a chance to recover before putting more drugs in your system. I don't know anything about immune issues, what do they do when they test?

Missy, I have been thinking about you, sending    , hope you are ok and you had a nice day out with the DH.    

Diamonds, yes I hope you have better luck next cycle, you will get there in the end.   

Mejulie, hope everything is behaving for you, and you haven't had any more bleeding! 

Hope everyone else is keeping well.    

clomper xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend and enjoyed the improved weather, it's supposed to last through the week too. 


Missy hope you and DH are ok.

Yolanda - How thoughtful of your sister, hope you managed to have a good chat in between the tears. Hope you had a lovely roast with your friends too.

Mejulie - Hope you are enjoying being PG now the bleeding has stopped. Can't wait to hear how many you have in there

Tigge - All eyes on you. How are you feeling? Hope you are ok

Lots of love to all.

Had a lovely weekend away, down in Salcombe, Devon, for a hen weekend. Then popped in to the in-laws, who live near Salcombe. DH went down or weekend so he could drive me home. They were mega excited. Looking forward to scan on Wednesday, make sure it's definitely in there and the hearts beating away. Not had any symptoms to speak of. The only thing really is that when it's getting to a meal time, whether I feel hungry or not, I start feeling light headed and faint, so I have to eat. 

Lots of love and   to all

XXX


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Missy - hope you had a nice break away from it all with dh.
did your af arrive yet? if not have you tested again. sending huge hug xx

Diamonds - Not been given my scan date yet but hope to find out tomorrow. how's things with you, hope you are feeling ok xxxx 

Clomper - hope you enjoyed your wkend. I have been feeling bloated, windy & sooo tired. also eating like a horse hungry all the time.

Hevan - Hope you had a lovely time in devon. bet tbe parents are so excited to hear your news. mine are the same xxxx

Yolanda  - Good to hear clinic will rtn some of tbe cost. drugs must really screw up our cycles but hopefully will settle down for you soon xxx

Tigge - How are you getting on with the wait? not too long now &  it will be your otd. any symptoms yet? xxx

Hello everyone else, hope you are all ok xxxxx

Afm  - No bleeding all wkend & did another test which shows 2-3 wks  preggie 
keep wondering how many are growing inside me & can't wait to get date set for 1st scan but have to wait until i see doc tomorrow.

luv ya all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Tigge how's it going? Hope you haven't had a sneaky test   when you do test   
Mejulie40  that the test show's 2-3 weeks. Glad you haven't had any more bleeding but to be honest i have had had enough for all of us! Worst for me ever (sorry tmi) and really bad cramps.  
Catherino hope my post on the other thread has helped you too. I feel far more positive now for us   
Hevan glad you had a nice time in Salcombe and your family are excited for you both, good luck for wednesday 

yolanda i would get as much money as you can as it was their fault they should have monitored you better, If they are offering you money they must be feeling responsible for it. I've thought of immune testing too but as you say it's so expensive and my clinic haven't heard of it.  
Hope you are your sister will be ok and you can be pregnant together 

Hi to everyone else. 

Had a nice day with DH apart from starting bleeding and thinking i was going to bleed to death. Never known anything like it but it's much better today and cramps are now easing too. (sorry tmi)


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - I had a terrible AF as well after the cycle - just to really rub our noses in it!!!  

Yolanda - I am also thinking about immune testing as my clinic recommends it - but it is sooo expensive - £600 just for testing - let alone if you then need treatment!  But I guess in the great scheme of IVF costs it is very little!  I agree with Missy - I would go for as much money back as you can get from your clinic - as it really does sound like they messed up the cycle for you xx

MeJulie - great that the bleeding has stopped - sooo looking forward to knowing how many you have growing!!!   

Tigge - how is the 2ww going so far?  

Hevan - your weekend sounds lovely - must be really special to be sharing the good news with your family - Really hope the scan goes well tomorrow  

AFM - Phoned my clinic yesterday to change my appt because my doctor is in theatre on the day they had booked me in for.  He now doesnt have any appointments until end October (!) .......which for me was just too late.  So I am seeing a different doctor on Monday (3rd) instead.  Dont like swapping Docs but I am hoping it wont make any difference...and at my clinic they all seem to wkr as a team anyway??  Really pleased to be getting in next week!  The NHS is annoying me though - they wont refer me on NHS to the clinic I am having treatment at - because my PCT only funds treatment at certain centres in London - would have to go to Hammersmith.  Seems silly since CRGH already have my history and have done all the work up....I am going to try to challenge I think as it seems crazy! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Missy123

diamonds great that you have an appointment for monday even though it is with a different doc, it maybe a good thing as it's like a second opinion and it's like fresh eyes on it and he may have other views on where things may have gone wrong.
I had a different doc too this time as the one i had been seeing just happened to be on holiday throughout my whole cycle along with the resident sonographer so will be nice next cycle to see how things change.
Good luck with trying to get funding at the clinic you want. Seems silly to me too.


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - Sorry AF was such a  , not what you needed!! 

Diamonds - I agree with Missy, a fresh pair of eyes may be just what's needed

Hope everyone else is ok XX


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- good luck with your follow up. As other ladies had said it could be a good thing to have a review with a different consultant, I had my follow up with a new Dr as well and it went fine  Hope you will get the founding to continue with CRGH  

Missy - sorry about horrible AF   that's the last thing you needed, but it will be over soon, I think it is very common to have a very nasty AF after BFN. I was expecting it myself, but luckily it wasn't too bad at all, even a bit lighter than usual  But my AF when I was d/r was awful....not looking forward to that again 

Hevan - your scan is this week isn't it? Best of luck hun, it is so exiting   Thanks you for the PM tip, but now for some strange reason it doesn't let me reply at all, it says that I exceeded my limit for 20 messages n hour Whats that all about, I haven't sent or received 20 messages   Anyway hope it will
get back to normal soon. Yes, I thought that you already had a try on moving our thread to a long time chat buddies section, if it's not possible, then we stick to PM 

Mejulie40- good that bleeding has stopped, when will you be finding out how many babies that have snuggled
in there ?  

Yolanda- think it is quite common to have strange cycles after tx, I wonder myself how it will be for me, AF is due next week, will see if it will be on time or not, I have very regular periods otherwise. Good that you got some money back from Lister, hope you will get some more  regarding immunes it is very hard decision to make as it is so much money and I couldn't  agree more with on testing "normal" population to see if there is any deference. I don't remember were you taking any immune meds on your last cycle? You can always ask them to prescribe you some prednisole and maybe Intralipids, it's not that expensive, you can also do level 1 test through your GP, I think it involved checking your thyroid function and any blood clutting issues, it would give you pretty good idea of things are looking and save you some money 

Hello to everyone else here 

Xx


----------



## yola

missy ... i shouldnt but your message did make me laugh..... When you said basically you thought you were going to bleed to death... ... my period was horrid not heavy just horrible brown clotty stuff .... sorry to be so graphic.......  

Lola.....  yep i think im gonna stick with  basic immune meds and not get tested .... i just think its been around quite a while now you would just expect it to have some evidence behind it ..... my clinic said about doing basic tests ie killer cells maybe a karotype test so will prob go with that ... im not convinced re chlamidiya in menstrual blood etc my consultant thought it was bonkers ..... seems only one lab in greece does it  Went for basic sexual health tests and gum clinic they had never heard of it and said mycoplasma ureplasma are not tested in this country,,,,,, there must be thousands of pregnant women with it .... im just worried if i go to Dr Gorgy ill get tested for everything under the sun .... and ill prob go out of my mind..... .... i went to gp and had thyroid checked full blood count etc all ok...... im going around in circles not sure what to do ....................... do i just bite the bullet and see Gorgy !!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................... im already out of my mind trying to make a bloody decision ....

Tigge  good luck i hope it will be ok dont think you can go by that tst as you tested early xxxxxxx

Diamonds what clinic are you at ... do they do full immune tests....  im just looking for answers as we are unexplained and i wounder why it dosnt happen naturally are we doing it wrong ha  ha ..... good luck with funding



ahhhh Hevan you must be so happy your scan is going to be amazing xxxxxx

Julie love the fact you are enjoying being prego ... any symptoms ...


xxxxx


----------



## lola33

Yolanda- I'm actually going to see Dr on Friday, to get some AB for the next cycle, I did test positive for everything    hidden C, mycoplasma and ureaplasma!!! So was on almost 4 weeks AB before starting the stimms, but still a BFN  Im not sure if I believe in hidden C either to be honest, but I am worried about the other bugs, I found some information that it can have an adverse effect on fertility, mycoplasma is "related" to chlamydia, and we all know that that's not good. When I been to my gynecologist before all this fertilty madness, he said that I hade a lot of white blood cells in my swab which indicated infection, but I did test negative for all the usual STD, so I think mycoplasma and ureplasma could be an answer to that mysterious high white blood cell count. Also I feel much better "down there" after taking AB, I used to get bacterial vaginosis infection quite often and generally felt that everything is not quite as it suppose to be in that region, but doctors never found anything wrong  I might also do Intralipids with him, cause Lister only does Intralipids on the day of EC, but as far as I understand it should be don't 7-14 before ET. 

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all ok xxxxxx

Just been to docs & he signed me off another wk. prob a good idea as things are crazy at work & knowing me i'd do too much if i went back.

Still waiting for scan date but hope to get confirmation in next few days.

Had my mum, dad, sis & bro over today & they are more excited than me. dad kept saying all 3 have split & i have 9 growing!! lol

julie xx


----------



## yola

mmmmmm lola thats interesting now i know this is a really icky question but how much blood did you have to provide to do a sample ? and how did you do it .... i could maybe do it independantly ...... also if you did the abs last cycle would your ureplasma and mycoplasma now not be cured.......  apparently those conditions are not sexually transmitted you can pick them up form a toilet seat   which makes me think lots of preg ladies must have it .... although saying that i dont want it ....... ha ha ...  

maybe i should have appt with dr g just to test those ?? i also read that you should take steroids from day 6 cycle but my consult who is part lister adv taking them day of transfer onwards... my consult also said about intralipids this cycle ... so am assuming he will do same as suggested lister


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- glad to hear you had such a good time with your family  yes, imagine that 9 babies   well let's hope that's not the case, but it could definitely be 2 or 3 there  

Yolanda- you don't need to have a blood test for urealasma and mycoplasma, just a high vaginal swab, takes 2 min. It cost 70 or 90 pounds, can't remember now. It is hard to get rid of those bugs, that's why I will take AB again this time, just in case. I'm sure a lot of ladies with those bugs, get PG and stay PG. But in my case, I did have symptoms, like frequent urination, its better now, but still a bit on a frequent side. So for me it was a good call to try to get rid of it, not only for fertility . I'm not sure if it is necessary in your case though. Good luck with the decision, I'm happy to help if you have anymore questions 

Xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

As a few of you already know I have   tested early and had negative so far  . I have had no bleeding, slight abdo pain, feeling a little sick at times but that might be stress, boobs still a bit sore. The wait is driving me a little mad, any other serial testers out there that had negatives until OTD date then got a positive? I needs some help with my PMA but also need to be realistic.  

Now 10dp3dt. OTD bloods on Friday 15 days after EC)  as clinic do not do blood tests on a Thursday. 

Yolanda and lola - microplasma can be passed on as a respiratory infection, with most virus's the big probelm is if you catch them while pregnant rather than have the antibodies in you system indicating you have had them in the past. But maybe the swab picks up a different version of the virus.  Good luck with you investigations.

Mejulie - your Dad is so optimistic 3 sets of identical triplets! I have known one or two eggs to split after 2 embryo transfer to produce twins or quads.

Diamonds good luck with your follow up appointment. I hope you have a good plan for next stage. 

Sending   to all. 

Tigger x.


----------



## yola

oh tigge...... i have never seen a positive preg test in my life so cant help you there.... i did a 3 day transfer i was told the soonest you can do preg test is 14 days post egg collection not sure if that helps you ?i think that means you have still tested to early.......  try and stay positive i dont think at this stage you can know either way ... 

sending you some hugs and support 2 wk wait is torture i will keep everything crossed


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - you are testing too early. very naughty :-} 
they may still be implanting & causing your symptoms.
wait till thurs & try again.
what test are you using, did you do it in the morn 1st wee?

sending you lots love & hugs xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - bet you are getting excited about your scan tomorrow. pray all will be good & the little one is growing nicely :-} xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - Have you got baby brain already? You posted that message 4 times   I am nervously excited for tomorrow. PG is feeling so real now but I'm worried there will be something wrong. Trying not to think about it too much or let it get to me. I'm sure I'd know by now if something was wrong. I can't do my work trousers up any more, they are held together by a hair band!! I bought a really good book, I recommend it, The day-by-day pregnancy book by Dr Maggie Blott. Found out my friend has it too, very informative and great pictures. Also stuff re multiples!! Can you imagine, 9    

Tigge - I know it's hard, but try not to panic. It isn't over yet!! No more testing until your OTD, first wee of the day and none of those early/first response ones      

Yolanda - It sounds so difficult to be able to decide what to do for the best. Have you googled it? Google has the answers for everything    

Lola - Hope you are looking forward to your holiday. I'm sure I've asked already but where are you going? I keep on at DH that we should have a little mini-break somewhere while we still can. Hope you are well and getting prepared for your next go  

Hope everyone is having a good day   XX


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- yes, I think you have that baby brain already  , definitely must be triplets 

Hevan- good luck for tomorrow   We are off to Dominican Republic on the 13th 

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

not my baby brain but stupid web link on my phone hee hee x


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

Hevan, best of luck for tomorrow! 

Mejulie, was that a post for every little one growing in you do you think?! Glad you had a nice time getting exited with the family!

Tigge, lots of people get BFNs that go on to BFPs so hang on in there till test day!!  

Missy, hope you are feeling better now, and that your body is starting to get back to normal after everything.  

Lola, thats good, you deserve a nice holiday.

I am almost hoping the sun goes away now for the rest of the week, none of my jeans or work trousers fit at the moment! And I seem to look so much better covered up!

Hope everyone else is ok   

Chlo xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All 

Mejulie just saw your multi post and though AH baby brain   then saw your post about the phone  . But it did make me laugh. 

Clomper do you need to treat yourself to some comfortable trousers?

Hevan which test do you recommend I have CB early and First response. Are they not as accurate as some of the others? Before I had a load of hospital ones, cheap versions of one of the well known makes.

AFM OK no more testing until Thursday and hope Fridays bloods are good. No sign of bleeding so I am hoping that is good. Thank you all for telling me off and putting me straight I should know better.  

Tigger x.


----------



## Hevan81

Tigge - From reading various posts on here it would seem the early tests are only 50% accurate when testing early. I'm sure they should work fine once you get to 14dpEC, but there's still a chance that could still early, I guess. Also, from what I have read, the CB is preferred over the FR. I was given a smaller version of CB by clinic and I bought a supermarket cheapy too. Good luck for tomorrow    

Lola - Dominican Republic sounds fab, so jealous.  

Mejulie - My phone is a pain when posting too. I wrote this whole post out on it earlier this morning, pressed post and lost the connection, grrr. Hope you are ok  

Clomper - I was given a really good tip for trousers. Loop a hairband through the button hole and around the button. It's perfect. Been holding my work trousers together all week. All being well this afternoon I will be going to buy some mat trousers for work as I will be going into plain clothes next week at work as my uniform no longer fits.

Hello to evryone else, hope you are all well XXX


----------



## Missy123

Hevan  for todays scan, i'm sure everything is just fine and you will have the worry for the for the rest of your life now!  Incase they fall off their bike or fall out of that tree or get into a fight....the list is endless  
Tigge you better stay away from those sticks     That's why i didn't test early, partly scared and i still wouldn't know either way!

mejulie40 just think about 9  You should have told your dad he can help you if you do and i bet that would have shut him up!  
clomper enjoy your trousers not fitting and it will only get worse so don't try and cover it up and we don't want rain! 

lola i am so jealous of you going somewhere so nice, i really need a holiday too. We all deserve one after what we have all been through.  
yolanda i have never seen a positive test either  but we will  

catherino have you decided what you are doing next or do you feel it's too soon?  I just want to go again with my FET now but not sure on med or natural.

Hope you are all doing ok, i'm feeling fine now AF nearly over so just got to wait for my follow up hope they don't make me wait too long!


----------



## Hevan81

Hi all. 

Scan was amazing. Saw little flickering heartbeat. They said everything is just as expected at this stage. Ovaries are still massive which is why I cant do up trousers and are likely to stay that way throughout. Next scan 10th Oct

XXX


----------



## Clomper

Hevan, that is wonderful news! Looks like you can go and buy those maternity trousers with confidence now, it's official all is ok! Bet you are on   !!!

I will try the hairband until my 1st scan! I wonder if that is also part of the reason for my being so bloated, was over stimmed on one side, had over 20 follies in left ovary!?

Clomper xx


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Sorry for lack of posts, still no net connection at home so posting from work and phone which are both difficult!

Hevan-great to hear scan went well and alls looking good. My ovaries are massive too and I'm struggling with the work trousers also, good tip on the hairband  

Tiggi - all the best with testing tomorrow   

Missy - good to hear you're ok and AF nearly over. Hope you manage to get your follow up appt ASAP. Stalk them, it worked for me  

Mejulie - hope all good with you and your scan happens soon x

Diamonds - not long now til your follow up appt, hope you get to cycle again ASAP x

Lola- have a fab holiday, you deserve it x

Yolanda - hope all ok with you and you managed to meet with clinic to discuss what happened x

Hi to anyone I missed.

AFM - all ok with me now but wasn't last week. Got really bad allergy reaction to something, haven't a clue what it was as didn't eat or use anything different. Basically broke out in red lumpy rash all over, eyes and face swelled up so went to A&E and got anti-histamines which worked eventually. Scary few days and praying it won't happen again. Hated taking the anti-histamines as worried bout effecting the pregnancy. The worrying really does never stop!

Love and luck to all you lovely ladies and sending lots of    to you all.

Em x


----------



## lola33

Hevan- lovely news from your scan, I bet it was amazing! I don't fit into my old pant and I'm not even PG    but been a good girl and been eating healthy lately, both for the beach and upcoming cycle  

Em- sorry about your allergic reaction hun, that must been a scare   good hear everything ended well. I'm sure it didn't effect your baby, you only took it once.

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - Glad AF nearly over   - do you know when is your follow up likely to be? 

Hevan - YAY!! - fantastic news about the scan - you must be so excited - I am really happy for you x  

Yolanda - I'm at CRGH in London and yes they do immune testing - so dont know if they will advise me to have it this time.  What clinic are you at?

Lola/Yolanda - OMG - reading your posts about immunes I feel like I feel like I need a science degree.......clearly I know nothing about all these killer cells - off to do some research.....

Lola - hope you have a fantastic holiday - when do you go?  

Mejulie - Cant you speed your clinic up !!!! - we are all desparate to know how many buns you have got in the oven!!!     

Em - sorry to hear about your allergic reaction - glad you are feeling better now   I am sure the hospital will have given you drugs that would least affect the pregnancy so try not to worry.

Tigge - wishing you loads of luck and     for your test tomorrow morning    

To everyone else - hope you are all ok xx


----------



## catherino

Hevan thats brilliant news. You must hav been so excited when you saw the little flicker! Now you need to try not to worry and enjoy being pg! You can buy these stretchy bands that u can wear over your trousers with the button undone. Think they called maternity bands. Only bout £7 from mothercare. My friend used them and you Cant even tell your wearing them. AFM: I am looking forward to my follow up nxt Thurs and really Cant wait to see when we can have our frosties put back. Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - only a week to go until you can find out when you can get going again - all this waiting is fustrating - but at least it is giving our bodies time to recover!  

I think I need to get some of those maternity bands as my waist has not recovered from the first cycle yet - I am trying to eat healthily - but still very bloated - and (.)(.) still so big too.........really hope it all goes down before I start cycle 2 otherwise with the next dose of drugs I am going to look like an incredibly fat porn star!


----------



## Missy123

Hevan glad the scan went well, so pleased for you both    Not long to wait for your next one either. 
Catherino you haven't got long to wait for your follow up now either.    Hope you will be able to explain to me what's next with FET.
Tigge      

Em sorry you had a reaction to something that you have used before, maybe it was something your little bean didn't like.   

Catch up some more later but hope you are all well.


----------



## mejulie40

Hello Ladies,

What a beautiful day   wish i could sunbathe but the clinic advised me not to   

Missy - how are you feeling now, hope you didn't really bleed to death & af has now stopped     

Lola - How i wish i was going on holiday too but no time for that at the moment    I am sooooo bloated, can't even get my shorts on today   eating very healthy food but feel it may be the fruit thats causing it    Enjoy your hols      

Lolsie - How are you? hope you are enjoying the sun & not stuck at work.     

Diamonds - I have at last been given a date for my 1st scan which will be next tues morning   going to the local nhs hospital for it as clinic charges too much & not really interested in me now i'm preggo, shame as they were so great during the treatment      

yolanda - How's it going at the clinic, have they increased their offer yet?     

Catherino - Hope you are well      

Tigge - how are you honey? Have you tested again today or will you wait until tomorrow when the bloods are done. fingers & toes crossed for you         

Hevan - Were you nervous at the scan, i'm already anxious & have to wait until next week   so good to hear all was great & you got to see the heart flicker how wonderful. so happy for you. any other symptoms yet?     

Em - you must have been so worried getting an allergic reaction, i wonder what caused it   glad you are feeling ok now.     

Clomper - I seem to be getting more bloated daily   dh said its really strange cos when he cuddles me he can feel a bump between us   no idea how i'm going to get back into my work suits next week.   any other symptoms for you yet?     

Hello to everyone else     

Afm - Have given up waiting for doc & spoken directly to epu at local hosp. they said i should have been seen/sent to them last week when bleed started!!!
they have booked me in for an early scan next tues as i should be 6wks by then   
feel happier scan is now booked & dh can come with me which is great   

lots luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan - So pleased all went well!! Not long until your next one either!  

mejulie - Whens your scan??  

Hi to everyone else, just a flying visit from me tonight! x


----------



## yola

hi 

yehhhh are thread is still open ........ 

i havnt heard back from clinic yet so we will see doubt ill get much back ..... at least ill get monitored closely next cycle ... well i better be  !!!!!

Diamonds my advice is dont look into immunes i wish i hadnt its a complete head **** ...  i think you already have a reason for not getting preg naturally  .... so im sure its all down to that and ivf will wk for you ..... 

Lola you are so lucky going away .... glad to hear im not the only one thats put  on a few pounds ... im finding it really hard to shift it .... 

Hevan ... great news about the scan how wonderful you must be soooooooooooo happy....

em ohhhhhh not fun having an allergy like that....

mejulie .............  exciting waiting for that scan ..... wish my clinic would put 3 for me ..................

im waiting to have hyterscopy end of oct see if they find anything there ?  then my next period will be end of nov so i suppose ill start round 3 ......  if that doesnt wk i think we will leave it there have both decided we are up for adoption and have a meeting 15th Nov to find out a bit more about it see if its for us xx


----------



## Hevan81

Morning Ladies, how are we all today?

Thank you all for the kind words re scan. I still have to pinch myself to make sure I'm not dreaming. We can't believe how lucky we have been. The clinic gave us a couple of pics from the scan, which are stuck to the fridge with the embie picture. 

Glad my hairband tip has helped. Also, are you all still drinking your 2l water? It'll flush the hormones out of your ovaries......

CLOMPER - The clinic said it def won't be baby yet, so will prob be your ovaries too. They told me they're likely to be like it throughout! Mine look about 3x the size of my little sweet pea - I was over stimulated too   

EM - Sorry to hear about your allergic reaction, glad you are ok and it hasn't affected anything. Hope nothing like that happens again. How are you doing? When is your next scan?   

CATHERINO - You must be relieved that you have a date now, something to look ahead too. Hope it all goes well and you get good news for having your frostie transfered   

MEJULIE - How exciting, scan on Tuesday. Can't wait to hear how many you have on board. It's such a shame you feel your clinic are no longer interested, that must be really disappointing. I was nervous before the scan, especially when she started her little talk on, don't worry if I'm quiet, I'm just trying to find it, sometimes it takes a while........Thankfully, they found it really quickly. It's such an amazing thing, you'll love it. 

YOLANDA -   that it's third time lucky for you. It's good though, that you and DH are considering your options already. It's good to have plans   

DIAMONDS, MISSY, LOLA, LOLSIE - How are you all? Hope you are well   

TIGGE -        Hope you are ok   

Hello to anyone I've missed. Lots of love to all XXX


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies 

Good to see the thread is still alive and kicking  wish it didn't have to be locked 

Diamonds- as Yolanda said, no point to look into immunes unless it is cause for it, for example several IVF failures with top quality embryos och repeated m/c. Im a bit paranoid and a big control freak   so I went and had my immunes checked even before my first IVF, which is very unusual and unnecessary. They did find some issues there, but nothing too major and to be honest I thing most of us would have some sort of immune issues if tested, but obviously majority of women get PG with no problems. But of course there is some women that do benefit from immune tx. I'm off on 13th   so just 2 weeks to go

Catherino- good luck with your follow up, hope you can get started soon

Mejulie- best of luck for your scan next week   Cant wait to hear from you on how many are in there 

Yolanda- where are you having your hystoroscopy? Did you get refered by your GP or you going privat? I wouldnt mind doing it myself to be honest.

Hevan- I bet you are on   enjoy it hun and best of luck with your next scan  

Hello to everybody else here, hope you are making the best out of this late summer 

Xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Sorry to end the thread on a sad note. I got a BFN on my bloods today. HCG 3 - less than 7 is not pregnant  . 

Sorry on personals this time. 

Tigger x.


----------



## lola33

Tigge- I am so sorry to hear your news    it is so unfair, take good care of yourself now

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - been thinking about you all day. i'm so sorry, sending you lots of luv & big hugs xxxxx

we are all here for you. xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Tigge - am so sorry to see this! I hope you and DH are ok.

MeJulie - I didnt see your post when asking about scan! You must have thought am going mad! Hope all goes ok Tuesday! 

xxx


----------



## yola

tigge ............ its so unfair you really deserved a bfp im truly gutted for you....  hope you are ok ...am here for you if you need to off load  so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clomper

So sorry Tigge, was really hoping things would go well for you! Hope you're ok.   

Chloe xx


----------



## Hevan81

So sorry Tigger. Sending you big  . It's so unfair XXXX


----------



## tigge66

Thank you all for your kind comments. This is such lottery even with the best embryos. I will always be a Mummy to my little angel and my stepdaughter and there are still the 4 frosties. It is hard that life is never straight forward for us.

 to all with BFN and   to all on 2ww and with BFP.

Tigger x.


----------



## diamonds18

Tigge - it is so unfair - I am so sorry - we are here for you when you need us


----------



## Sharry

Hi Ladies

Can I please remind you to keep all pregnancy chat to a minimum on this thread, but please feel free to join the pregnancy threads in the Babydust section.

Sharry xx


----------



## Missy123

Tigge so sorry hun    we still have frosties    

Hi to you all, hope you are all ok. The weather has been lovely hasn't it and i have just got back from a lovely unexpected weekend in London!
Didn't know til thur night and left friday morning so didn't have chance to catch up before i went with packing and everything.
For the first time ever though my ankles and feet are like balloons so just going to put them up and hope they go down    if you know what i mean!   
Catch up with you all soon. x


----------



## yola

hi guys

just checking in... Lola im having my hystoscopy done on NHS..... thank god

Diamonds i go to a satelite clinic in bucks which is part of lister in london i have egg collection and transfer at lister....

loving the sunshine....

speak soon yol


----------



## diamonds18

hi everyone, hope you all enjoyed the sunshine over the weekend?

I am off for my follow up appointment this morning - hope to get some answers and to get a new plan in place!

Have a great week - will check back in later

xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi all, hope you've all had a lovely weekend.

Diamonds - good luck with your follow up appointment this morning


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

What a lovely sunny day  
Will make the most of it as due back at work tomorrow :-(

Feeling nervous & excited about scan tomorrow, esp as last time at 8wks it showed we had mc :-(
need to stay positive & believe it will all be ok this time.

Hope you are all ok & best of luck at your apt today diamonds.

luv, hugs & babydust to us all
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Hope everybody had a nice weekend 

Diamonds- best of luck with your follow up, let us know how it goes,

Missy- good luck to you too   I'm sure everything will be just fine 

Afm- Got my AF yesterday so will start d/r on the 22nd, can't believe I will do it again so soon. I feel so deferent compered to my last cycle. I was so excited and was looking forward starting last time, now I'm very cautious  and not really looking forward going through it all again knowing that it can all end up in a big disappointment  so basically not that positive at all, feel almost like I don't care, hope it will change when I actually start stimming.

Hello to everyone  

Xx


----------



## catherino

hey everyone I'm suprised to still our thread is still going. When is it being locked? Diamonds: i hope you got the answers that u wanted. Cant wait for mine on Thurs! MeJulie: you must be nervous and excited for 2moro. Cant wait to hear from you! Lola: thats really good that u can get going again soon! I hope your positive thoughts come back soon. I'm hoping that we Wil be able to start in Nov. Xx hope everyone else is well and enjoying this lovely weather. Xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies, 

MeJulie, best of luck for tomorrow, we will all be anxiously waiting to hear how many little beans are bouncing around in you!

Lola, that's great that you are starting again so soon, it must be hard not really having much of a chance to recover from last  tx but this is a whole new start, you will get there in the end!

Missy, what a nice surprise weekend then, you deserve it! 

Diamonds, hope follow up went well, and you don't have to wait too long before starting again!

I am battling with terrible nausea, but have got travel sickness bands to use tomorrow, so we will see how that goes!

  Chlo xx


----------



## yola

hey lola

what did dr g say about intralipids... didnt you want to do them earlier than lister suggested..... have you got to take ab's again or can you cycle without....  god i hate down regging do you sniff or inject............

love yol


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Good thing this thread is still not locked hey?  

Catherino- good luck with your follow up on Thursday, hope you can join me in November  

Yolanda- I did see Dr G, cause got hold up in EC and couldnt see me until after 12.00, appointment was at 11.00, so I couldn't be bothered waiting around for an hour, rescheduled til Thursday, will get my answers then. I'm on Synarel nasal spray, to be honest I didn't experienced any side effects last time, so hoping for a smooth ride again  Good luck with your hystercopy, good for getting that on NHS  Have you got any plans on start cycling again or?

Clomper- hope the bands will do the trick for you. Can't be fun with nausea, but not gonna deny, that's one type of nausea I wouldn't mind having  I have been battling nausea and vomiting myself, but deferent kind, have been having AF pains from hell for the past 2 days  

Mejulie- good luck for tomorrow   

Xx



Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Did wonder about if this thread gets locked we could start another in the same section under another title (I am sure the creative amongst us could come up with an appropriate thread title......rather than PM each other?


Lola - great news that AF is here and you can get going again.  I know what you mean about feeling cautious rather than excited - I feel exactly the same.  I just hope that once we get going again our PMA will come back    So you will be DR on 22 - I think I will be about 2 weeks behind you depending on when my AF comes.  Lets really hope this cycle will be our time xx  Hope the AF pains have settled today.


Clomper - sorry to hear about the nausea and hope the bands have worked for you ? when is you next scan?

MeJulie - sending you heaps of     for today's scan - looking forward to hearing your news later xxx

Missy - how are you doing this week?  Do you have any follow up booked?  

AFM - I am officially on my clinic's 'interesting case' list....... I was 'text book' response to all the drugs, good eggs etc - but on day 3-4 the embies decided to give up growing.  Apparently Day 1-3 of embryo growth is to do with 'maternal' factors, with day 4 and 5 the paternal factors take over......but it is only cycle one so this may have just been 'one of those things'.  Plan of action, same protocol as last time, same drugs etc etc (although dilapan will be done in theatre sedated this time because I reacted badly to it).......am having chromosone tests but other than that everything will be the same...until we get to ET - and they are planning on doing a split transfer - putting one back on day 3 (as on Day 3 all of my embies were top grade and fully developed as they should be), but then seeing if they can get any to Day 5 and putting back a second on Day 5 (or 4 if they dont make it as far).  So at least I have a plan of action, but must admit I am feeling rather worried about this lack of growth issue after day 3 - as there is nothing they can do about it if it is the male factor.......but guess I will cross that bridge when i get to it!

To everyone else - hope you are all having a good week and sending you lots of happy thoughts and


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40 Good luck with your scan today hope all is well    
diamonds that is a great idea on having a split transfer didn't even give that a thought.    No follow up yet they said give them a month and if i haven't heard anything then ring them.
Lola Good luck for this cycle hun, hope you get your     back.   
Clomper hope those bands work!   
Thinking of you all and hoping some of us will be cycling together again soon.


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies,

Diamonds- great news from your follow up. It is a very good sign that your responded well, sometimes it's just takes more than one go   Intresting tactics about split ET, good that your clinic has such a flexible approach. Regarding embryo quality, I have looked around Internet for some answers and the opinion seems to be that it is almost always egg quality that is the most important factor, rather than sperm quality. I thought that logically it should be 50/50 but apparently not. As you say until day 3 it is maternal factor, but I have red that after day 3 embryo has to activate it's own genes to continue devide, that's why quite a of them stop growing after day 3, even though they looked perfect,it's absolitly normal and doesnt mean that there is any problems with egg or sperm. On average only 30% of embryos will make it to blastocycst stage on day 5. I will try to go for a day 5 transfer on my next cycle as well, I think that if they don't survive in the lab after day 3, there is no chance of them dong it inside of my uterus. 

Missy- Sorry you have to waits bit longer for your follow, hope time flies soon for you and you can get reunited with your frosties   

Xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Yes the thread is still open for the moment   , the problem is if I move it to long term chit chat some of you wont have a high enough post count to access the thread, so in the mean time I will leave you here.


Sharry


----------



## yola

yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh are thread is staying open !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Diamonds sounds like a great paln can i ask what the male factor is with you ? as you didnt have icsi did you..... Have you asked your clinic about a sperm fragmentation test? Also my husband originally had a sperm issue with motility but a few simple changes like vits and reducing alcohol seemed to improve it .....


love yol


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Had scan but not the news we were expecting   
No sac or sac's found, did bloods & have lost the pregnancy was possibly ectopic but lost it anyway.

Was worried how many we were going to find in there not that we may have none   
We both feel numb & totally devastated.

Will chat later

Julie xxxxxxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- I am so, so very sorry     it so unfair . My heart goes out to you and your DH. Take care of each other now and we are here for you when you need us

Xx


----------



## Clomper

Oh mejulie, I don't know what to say, just feel so sad for you    
You were the first to post on this thread and have come such a long way since then, just wish things could have worked out differently for you.
Makes me think they should monitor us all more carefully, so we're not left for so long wondering to then get bad news. 

Take some time out with DH to support each other Hun.
    

Chloe xx


----------



## Hevan81

Oh Mejulie I am so sorry, just don't know what to say. There are no words. Sending lots of love to you and DH. So awful for you


----------



## yola

mejulie....... I dont know what to say ....  life is so bloody unfair....  i wish i could change it for you i really do . I can only imagine the disappointment for you both im so sad for you .. it will be ok ... lots of love  yolanda


----------



## Em05

Mejulie, I'm so very sorry. I just don't understand life sometimes. I'm so sad for you. Look after yourself, we're all here for you xx


----------



## catherino

meJulie i am sorry to hear that. I hav been thinking of you today! This is where i dont believe there is a god up there! There isn't anything i can say to make it better. Spend some time with dh and support each other. Lots of love Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - oh hun, I am just so gutted for you and so sorry - this is so hard and I know nothing any of us can say can take the pain away - just know we are here for you as and when you need us, sending you and DH a massive hug


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for all the lovely messages xxxx

went to see dh sister y'day who is over from oz, all was ok until their friends arrived with 3 kids who sat right in front of me, smiling. i really felt as if my heart would break :-( we had to leave.

To make matters worse dh had to go away on a business trip at 5am this morn & wont be back till fri. both broke down in floods as he left & i'm still crying now as don't know how to stop! just wish he had stayed with me sooooo much.

So sorry to ramble on but you are the only friends who understand.

love you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Julie i feel so sorry and numb for you and DH.    Life can be so cruel and i can't imagine how you are both feeling but we are here for you whilst DH is away and for as long as you need us.


----------



## Missy123

Sharry thankyou so much for not locking our thread yet


----------



## Sharry

The only thing is I can't leave it here for long but it will okay for a few months

Sharry xx


----------



## Missy123

Thankyou so much Sharry, can i ask you what our post count would need to be to be access the long tem chat. Gives us something to aim for.


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - wish  I could give you a real hug     XXX


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - it feels as if you are all there hugging me 

Feeling more calm now & have stopped crying at last 

Hope you are all ok  xxxxx


----------



## Clomper

Mejulie,
I hope you are not at work this week?
At my clinic they offer a counselling service, if yours does it might be worth giving them a ring. 
I have had 2 mc in the past years, but only after conceiving naturally, I'm sure it must be worse when you have been through all this.
I'm sure you would have liked to have your DH with you too! Life is cruel.
My heart just goes out to you   

Chlo xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

How are you all today?

I'm feeling much better, all cried out & had a good nights sleep but now have heavy bleed & cramps to enjoy :-(

Spoke to clinic & have an apt next thurs to discuss tx. 

luv, hugs & babydust to us all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Mejulie- so good to hear you are feeling better   sorry about painful AF, it doesn't make things better   Best of luck with your follow up next week, hope it will be a positive one  

Clomper- sorry to hear about your m/c hun   How are you feeling, when is your scan?

Heaven - how are you? Hope all well and you don't get to many bad symptoms 

Sherry - Thank you for not locking this thread 

Hello and big hugs   to everybody else here

Afm- will get my meds delivered tomorrow, so here I go again   

Xx


----------



## yola

hey Lola good luck with Dr G today let me know what the advice is re intra lipids....... Cant believe round 2 has come round so quickly for you ...... excellent ... will you be down regging on holiday ?

Mejulie .... hope you are ok .....  and can find out what happened exactly soon .....


everyone else hope you are looking forward to weekend i really cant be bothered to wk today 

love yol x


----------



## Clomper

Hi

Mejulie, glad you're feeling a bit better, hope bleeding stood soon. Take some nice strings pain killers now and a hot bath!...maybe with a glas of wine!    

Lola, thanks Hun. We have our 7 week scan on Monday, and the wait is horrible, just want to get exited about everything but as I have learnt from everyone on here, things don't always go how you want! That's great that you are getting ready for the next round, strange to think it was three months ago we started this tx! 

Missy, do you know when you will be looking at the next try? 

Yolanda, I know how that feels, I can't think straight!

Hi to everyone else!

4 days till scan!!

Clomper xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All,

MeJulie - I am so so sorry to read your sad news  Please look after yourself! Sending you lots of love and hugs!  

Lola - great news that you can go again, were still waiting for Follow up!  it all works out for you!

Hevan & catherino - Hope all is well!  

Hope everyone else is well, we have our follow up appointment next Wednesday morning, doubt they will be able to tell me much think it will prob be much the same as yours Diamonds!  We have a new "addition" to our family... another kitten, a brother for our 7 month old girl! So far they are getting on quite well, a bit of hissing at each other but overall ok


----------



## catherino

evening ladies! I had my follow up today. All went well they said that we were just unfortunate that it didn't work for us. They hav said that we can hav our next fet after my next period. So we could start mid Nov. But dh and i have spoke and we think its best to wait for New year and go again then. They said that i could do natural fet as my periods are regular and my lining was really thick last time. The only worry i hav is I'm not sure if i ovulate. But gonna do tests for next couple of months and see what happens. Hope everyone is well! Weekend 2moro wahoo!


----------



## Hevan81

Morning ladies

Mejulie - I'm glad you've been able to get your follow up appointment quite quickly. I hope you get lots of positives from it. Hope you are feeling ok  

Lola - Can't believe how quickly your next TX has come around. I hope you are all ready to start it now. Lots of PMA. This is your time  

Clomper - Hope you are well and looking forward to your scan? I have my 9wk one the same day and 1st midwife appointment too  

Lolsie - Congratulations on your new kitten. I hope you also get lots of positives from your follow up appointment next week. Hope you are well  

Catherino - Great news from your follow up. That must have been a really tough decision for you and DH to make, to wait. Hope it doesn't drag too much for you  

Missy, Diamonds, Yolanda, Em and any other lovely ladies I've rudely missed - Hello and hope you are all well


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Yolanda- my cons with Dr G didn't go too well, cause he wants me to do all sort of immune tx, which is very expensive and on top of it all there is absolutely no evidence of it working. Lister only adding Intralipids to my previous protocol, but he wants to bring out the big guns, IVIG, Clexane , Humira, so I'm not gong down that route. I'm pretty sure I will go with Intralipids at EC with Lister, maybe add Claxane as well, but not sure why he thinks I need it, I don't have any blood clotting issues  I'm sure Dr G is great, but I'm not happy with not being explained why I exactly need all this very expensive tx.

Catherino- good to hear follow went well  It is usual just a case of bad luck, not much to do but give it another try. Best of luck for next year, think it's great that you are taking a little brake, would love one myself, but on a bit of time pressure, cause will be relocating next year.

Lolsie- good luck for your follow up next week. I'm sure as you say they will just tell you to try again  

Clomper- best of luck for the your scan   I totally understand that the wait is horrible, but you will do just fine 

Mejulie- how are honey? 

Hevan- thanks, I hope for the PMA sweetie, I need that. My meds just arrived as I was typing so ready or not here I go again    

Afm- I can't believe how fast time has pasted. I will be starting d/r again in the end of this month, that's exactly 3 months since last time. 

Hello to Hevan, Missy, Em, Diamonds, Tigge   

Xx


----------



## yola

hi lola

mmmmm i know what you mean did he want to do additional tests before prescribing all those extra drugs ? did he prescribe more abs as well ..... im with you on this my consult is part of lister he suggested the intralipids which im up for will also take steroids day 8 of stimms i think.... not sure when i do the intralipids but very keen to do them at the right time... so i was hoping you would get some advice on this ... i spoke to my clinics nurse yesterday she said she feels immunes is taken to far  and its a big thing taking blood products etc whos right whos wrong i just dont know....... you seem very clued up so id go with you gut feeling..... 
I was asking my clinic about karo typing test yesterday have lister suggested that ??

hi girls ....... cathrino sounds like a pan you can enjoy xmas that way.....

losie .... how cute i love my cat shes 2 id love another one

clomper good luck for monday .......

have a good weekend
love yol xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi all,

*MeJulie-* how are you? Hope AF pains have eased off? Glad you have managed to get a follow up appointment so quickly - hope that brings some answers for you 

*Clomper * - how exciting that you have your scan on Monday - I guess it must be nerve racking though - keeping my fingers crossed for you  

*Lola* - your treatment has come around quickly! If AF comes next week then I will be D-regging from last week in October too......I dont know about the immune stuff - my consultant hasnt suggested it for this round - but agree with you the evidence is sketchy! I am on Clexane though - and was last cycle - the theory is that it helps blood flow to the womb.......again some clinics use it and others dont. To be honest I am going with whatever my clinic say as they have a relatively high success rate for my age group at ICSI (45%) and I want to be one of those BFPs!!!

*Lolsie* - congratulations on your new kitten - I love kittens, but I am allergic to kitten/cat fur so try to avoid touching at all costs! Doesnt work though - my parents in law have a cat and the little gorgeous thing seems to know I cant touch it so always seeks me out - so I sit there giving it lots of cuddles and then have to go and wash immediately!! Great that you have your follow-up next week - hope it goes well xx

Catherino - great that you can do a natural FET.  I dont blame you for taking a couple of months off - I'm the same as Lola in that I would love to take a break but to be honest I feel time isnt on my side so think it best for me to get on with the next cycle!!

Missy - how are you ? doing any thing nice this weekend? 

Hevan - any more symptoms - how are you? When is your next scan? 

Yolanda - what the next stage for you now? 

Sharry - thanks for keeping this thread open! 

AFM - what a horrible three weeks at work - havent stopped! Has been so stressful - and I am feeling exhausted. That on the back of the ICSI cycle has just really worn me out! Have got my prescription through now and have been hunting around for a cheaper source of the drugs. Out of interest I have found ASDA to be really cheap - knocked about £400 off what I paid last time for the same drugs! So I then took the prescription to my local chemist and told them ASDA's prices and they have agreed to match - which makes it even more convenient for me! So now I am just waiting for AF to come again - due mid next week providing the IVF drugs havent thrown my system out too much!

DH and I have been struggling - both very down in the dumps. DH really worried the first cycle didnt work because of his sperm (because the growth stopped on day 4) and convincing himself never going to be a dad. I have been trying to keep him positive and do lots of reassuring, but to be honest feeling pretty negative myself - so it all came to a head yesterday when we had a blazing row which started over something so trivial (who was going to clean the grill.....).......both realised we are very stressed out. Need to try to get my positive mojo back for cycle 2!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend! Hi to Em and Tigge - and to anyone else I may have missed xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Lolsie - wish i could get some kittens to cuddle but difficult as me & dh work such long hours. hope all goes well at your follow up apt & they can give you some answers. xxxx

Lola - Can't believe you are starting dr again so soon but wish you all the luck in the world. sending you tons of babydust so this time your dreams will come true. xxxx

Missy - How are you & dh getting on? hope the weekend away helped & your follow up apt will be soon. xxxx

Diamonds - Not long until you guys start again on the crazy tx journey. hope you & dh get the extra care this time & that bfp happens for you.xxxx

Em - hi, how are you? xxxx

Clomper - How is your sickness. hosp told me its a good sign all is ok. never know maybe there's more than one in there :-> 
Best of luck with your 1st scan on monday. xxxx

Hevan - 2nd scan soon bet you are getting excited. any more symptoms or strange cravings yet? xxxx

Yolanda - Hows everything with you, when will you start tx again? xxxx

Catherino - glad your follow up apt was good. we plan to wait until the new year for next cycle too. will give body a chance to rtn to normal. have read that tx makes you very fertile so going to try nat way for a while. 

Sharry - Thank you so much for keeping the thread open, tilly said it would be difficult to move us but you would look at a way to keep us together. it means so much to still be our little group. thank you xxxx

Afm - dh is due back in next few hours & i can't wait. has been so hard without him here & makes me realise just how important he is to me.
Feel as if it was all a dream, then i rub my tum & remember, guess it will take time but it makes me feel so sad to think we got the right result & then it was taken away so quickly. fingers crossed next tx is not as difficult.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxxx


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- Yey, looks like we will be cycle buddies again, I already had my AF couple of days ago, so all set for d/r on the 22nd. I go mine a couple of days too early actually, but nothing too messed up thanks God, I was also worried if drugs would make my cycle a bit crazy, hope you get you AF on time too  I think definitely good idea to go with what your clinic is saying, especially since they have such good success rate.

Mejulie- thank you for your well wishes, means a lot to me   Enjoy you r time with your DH  It will take time to get over your loss, but you will get there and the most important thing is that you actually got PG, it is a very good sign, even if it's difficult to see it this way right now. Will be praying that next time, is your time  

Xx


----------



## yola

diamonds ... thats a fantastic success rate you will be next !!!!  im just waiting to have a hysterscopy on the 26th of oct .... hopefully that will be all clear if it is ... ill start down regging mid november i think ..... so not far behind you and Lola..... your poor hubby hope hes ok ....  but your row was not trivial .... i bloody hate cleaning the grill     its so hard not to be down in the dumps try and destress this weekend have a glass of wine do something nice together....


Mejulie its so lovely that you and hubby have got such a good relationship ..... thats whats really important...... i didnt know you were fertile after treatment...enjoy trying


----------



## Clomper

Morning ladies!

Hevan, I will be keeping fingers crossed for you Monday as well, although I am sure everything will be fine! 

Mejulie, hope you and DH had a nice evening with lots of cuddles. Some people find all this tx pushes them apart, it's nice to see that it has brought you two closer together. Hope that time will heal your loss and you will Be recovered and feeling positive for new year.    you never know, you might avoid all the trouble and do it naturally before then!

Lola and diamonds, and hopefully yolanda, you will be cycle buddies again then? I'm sure it will be your turn now, and even if all goes well, I hope to be able to carry on following your progress with this thread! I will be sending you    all the way!

Catherino, I will be sending you    in the new year too, hopefully you and mejulie can be cycle buddies!

Lolsie, congrats on the kitten, they are so sweet, and funny! We thought about getting one last year but we have two labradors and they are scared of cats...! Think they would sulk forever if we did! My old lab has been very supportive with tx believe it or not, every time I've shed a tear he has come over and put his big smelly head on my lap, maybe just to remind me that he still wants his walks and dinner even if I am worried! If all goes well, I can't wait to see what they think of a baby next year!!

Diamonds, your last post brought a tear to my eye, I really hope you a nd DH pick yourselves up a bit and start to feel more positive! It is so hard going through all of this, pushes you to the limits and back! It will be your turn soon, Im sure of it..   

Missy, hope you and DH are ok.    

Hi to any others    

Afm, 1st scan Monday,   

Hope everybody has a lovely weekend!

Clomper xx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies just wanted to pop in and say hello to you all. Hope you are all looking after yourselves.   
Hevan and clomper good luck with the scans today   
Great that some of you are starting treatment again and you will be luckier this time around   

DH and i have been decorating the house just trying to keep busy until the follow up appointment really. Still no news but going to ring them if i don't here anything this week.
Catch up later and then i can read all the good news too.    xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi everyone!

We had our first scan this morning, and saw our beautiful little one with a lovely little heartbeat! Everything is looking perfect so far apparently, and he measures 9.3mm! Me and OH were just a bit lost for words for a while after, I spent about 10 mins just staring at the little picture... Amazed!

I think that is it for us with our clinic now, they just said they want a photo of the baby when he or she is born!! So we won't see the little one again for another 5 weeks when we have our first "normal" appointment at the hospital.

Missy, glad you and DH are keeping busy, I would ring the clinic for your follow up, they do need chasing sometimes!

Hevan, I hope everything is good at your scan, let us know!

Clomper xx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Clomper - great news on your scan, good to hear everything is going the way it should 

Hevan- how did your scan go ?

Missy- good idea on getting yourselves busy, hope you will get your follow up soon

Hope everybody else are doing good 

Afm- Just 3 days to go and we are off on our holiday  then back on tx roller coster as soon as we get back

Love to all

Xx


----------



## yola

clomper ahh congrats
lola happy hols ..... hey ive read on this website about women doing protein shakes  during  stimms maybe  before ... might be worth a go for you and diamonds not sure where you get them...


love to all yol


----------



## Missy123

Clomper i like where you said HE measures 9.3mm, what happened to girl power!    Glad everything is just fine.   

Lola hope you have a lovely relaxing break before you start again. I guess you won't be allowed to drink much will you and no bungee jumping   

Yolanda i did protein shakes as i'm veggie so don't get my protein from meat and also was advised by the clinic for OHSS purposes. Any health shop or good chemist will do them or ebay, i got mine from asda!

mejulie40 How are you doing hun?    Hope you and DH are looking after each other.


----------



## lola33

Yolanda- thanks for protein shake info. I have been eating loads of chicken and also cottage cheese while stimming last time.

Missy - have not been planning on doing any bungee jumping tbh, I'm not that brave   but must admit I will have probably a couple more margaritas than I should  I have been so damn miserable for that past 6 months because of stupid fertility problems, I just want to have fun and let my hair down. I know it's not good before starting tx, but at this point I don't even care, I just want to feel good and don't even think about fertility or tx. 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Lola i would love to be brave enough for bungee jumping or skydiving! Rollercoasters are as brave as i have got but been on too many now and not just at alton towers!
I don't think a few drinks will hurt you, just enjoy yourselves as people have done much worse than have a few too many!
I did everything right this time as you probably did and it didn't get us anywhere so next time i am going to keep life more normal as some have even done weight lifting not knowing they are pregnant and things have been fine.


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, sorry beem awol for a bit. Will catch up with personals properly in the week.

Scan was amazing. Clinic were so lovely and demand a return with baby so they can have cuddles. Midwife went well too.

Clomper- Glad your scan went well and you got to see your little bean. 

Catch up with everyone properly very soon

Lots of love to all XXXXXXX


----------



## Clomper

Hevan, glad scan went well! Amazing how quickly they grow! I saw on your post on other thread that midwife appointment was quite long, what did she go through? I have mine tomorrow, but I'm only 7 weeks, don't know whatbto expect!

Missy, the HE was a slip of the tongue!! Ha ha!   

Lola, you have a great holiday, and let your hair down! Hopefully you won't be drinking for a long time soon!   

Funny someone said to me yesterday, I bet you'll be glad to get out drinking in about 10 months! I accidentally had a bit of a hormonal hissy fit! Saying that I hadn't been through all this to be looking forward to getting shot of baby to hit the town! I didn't have more than a small glass of wine for 6 months before starting tx, must admit though I did promise myself a few if this round hadn't worked!

Take care everyone, and thanks for the    for our scan, it paid off!!
 

Clomper xx


----------



## Hevan81

Clomper - She went through the ante-natal pack. Med history, mental health history, risk factors, weight, height, bloods, urine and to start thinking about future plans etc. Good luck, it'll be fine XX


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Clomper & hevan - so glad everything went well at your scans xxxx

Hello everyone else. xxxx

Afm - Dh came home fri & we went away for the wkend which was great. spent most of it talking about tx etc but its what we both needed.

Went back to work today & found it very emotional as my team are aware of tx etc.
had meet with my asst manager who told me she has just found out she is 10wks pregnant! both broke down in tears but feel it must have been so hard for her to tell me esp as she knows how long we have been trying.

Lots luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40 Hope you don't find it too hard with your asst manager being pregnant    Sounds like you had an emotional day with it all but at least she was honest with you even though it was hard on you both.   
Glad you had a good weekend with DH even if you didn't get away from the tx subject. 

Hope all of you are doing ok and    to you all xx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - That must have been heartbreaking for you to hear so soon after your TX. This journey does not get any easier. Sending you big hugs  . Glad you and DH took some time out to talk everything through  

Missy - How is the decorating going? Any news from your clinic yet? Hope you are well  

Diamonds - Hope you and DH ok now. It's such a difficult time and puts so much pressure on you both. Hope you are feeling ready to start again  

Lola - Good luck for round 2. Hope you have an amazing holiday  

Yolanda - Hope you are well, hun  

Clomper - Hope you are feeling ok  

Hello to everyone else, hope everyone is ok  

I better get off here and carry on with my housework. I need to get rich so I can pay someone to do it for me........


----------



## Missy123

Hevan hope you got all the housework done but nothing too exhausting i hope! No news here from the clinic, can't believe how patient i am being.
Hall, stairs and landing painted, few odd jobs this weekend as DH is going out with the boys to watch footie on saturday. Fence is being finished next weekend and then the kitchen to be painted the following weekend!

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## yola

hi girlies


mejulie hope you are ok .... you poor thing ,its really hard someone at wk being pregas as you just cant get away from it ,,, even though you are happy for them.. my friend is due any day now not sure how im going to feel holding here new born

missy can you come and decorate my house please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have got my hysto in a couple of weeks ... Lister are digging there heels in and wont give me anymore towards next cycle as apparently i had 2 good embryos which is the max they can put in so they feel my cycle wasnt compromised ....anyway they said if i get any to freeze next time which is highly unlikely as i dont get many eggs.... they will freeze them for free.... i dont know what to do as next cycle if i do it next period it works out 2 week wait will be early december.... so no drinking xmas parties .  if  i get a negative it will be a few days just before xmas day..... that will ruin my xmas as i think this is our last go so i will be mega miserable.... but if its a positive bext xmas ever..... time is not on my side having low amh so want to just get on with it .... If i leave it till jan would be better but im then worried my hubbys sperm will be crap and i wont be in the best shape as would of been celebrating xmas and may even go on hol for a week.  not sure what to do !!!!!! what do you guys think


----------



## Missy123

Yolanda i would go with your next period and    with lots of     that it will make your best christmas ever.
Is it really the end of the world not to be drinking at the christmas parties and you can have a drink by next xmas as it would be born by then!   
If you cycle after xmas you and DH would have to be really good and watch what you drink etc anyway so wouldn't make the best xmas. You would have something to look forward too though.
It really is your decision and i know it's a hard one to make, what does DH say? How does he feel about not drinking over xmas to save his sperm?
I'll stay sober with you as i want my body to be healthy for my FET in january!


----------



## yola

hi missy

my hubby doesnt want me to do it just before xmas as he thinks ill be a nightmare   however there is no way he wont drink and enjoy himself ... i dont go mad but will drink xmas day prob max 3 glasses wine and will drink at my xmas do same again  and then go without .... but my hubby will see it as a get out of jail card and prob drink as much as poss .....  he is prepared to cut right down this mth and next and we have both been pretty good ... 

so i think my options are do it now .... or wait maybe till march .... as we can def be good jan and feb .... ohhhhhh decisions decisons xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Yolanda i hate decisions too as i am such an indecisive person, i know you will make the right one for both of you but you may have to compromise a little.   

Hope everyone else is doing ok   

I'm going to get on to my clinic this week for my follow up as sick of just waiting around


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Yolanda - its so hard to decide when to try again, esp as we are now very aware of how tx works good & bad.
its also diff for our dh to cut out the booze, my dh has to take clients out & he finds it really diff + his boss just does not understand tx.
we have decided to spend some quality time together & enjoy xmas then try again.
maybe you should flip a coin  xxxx

Missy - how are you, any news from clinic yet? xxxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - had my apt at clinic & they have adv us to try nat for a couple of mths, if no joy can just call clinic to set 2nd cycle date poss end jan.
consultant said she was very happy with tx & to not give up hope as we did get Preggie.

Have found it harder at work than i expected & keep breaking down in tears (not like me) Spoke to my boss & they are moving my asm to another store. feel rotten but she already has a bump & it breaks my heart knowing its due the same time ours would have been.
i need to be 100% focused at work but at mo just feel like running away. guess uts just going to take some time.

luv, hugs & babtdust to u all xxxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All 

I have been AWOL since the BFN, trying to get my head together and had a lovely week away in Cornwall. Had followup appointment today and we have decided to go for FET in January. So I will be having treatment about the same as you Missy and Yolanda. 

Mejulie sending you  for TTC naturally. 

Hevan great that all is going well with the pregnancy, you must be so excited  . 

Tigger x.


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well. 

Tigge - That's great you have something to look forward to in the new year, and even better if you Missy and Yolanda are all at the same time. Glad you and DH had a lovely week away.

Mejulie - I'm so sorry things are still so difficult for you. I think you're right to give yourself a bit more time before you try again. Enjoy spending time with DH and focus on having a really lovely christmas. And try not to think too much about TTC naturally and you never know..............   

Yolanda - It's such a difficult decision to make. I wouldn't worry to much about DH drinking over the festive period, or yourself if you decide to wait. A few drinks might help reduce the stress and relax you both more for the tx. My DH had PESA. He didn't change his drinking habits before hand, he obviously didn't drink before the op though. Whatever you decide I will be   for you  

Missy - Hope you manage to get hold of your clinic and get your follow up sorted  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies. Hope everyone is ok?

AFM - I am well. A bit bored at work as it's fairly Q at the mo, but that means I have too much time for internet browsing and I'm spending lots of money. On the plus side, I'll be very organised for Christmas  

Love to all XxX


----------



## Missy123

Hope you are all doing ok and it's a me post so sorry.  
Can't believe it as i have a follow up on 23rd Nov! What's the point of that when i have to ring in with my next AF (17th Nov) to get prepared for my FET.
They haven't discussed med or natural with me and i have no drugs to start anyway (well luckily i have the pill and new buserelin leftover but that's not the point and they don't know that)
I am going to go in there tomorrow and tell them it's not good enough! They told me to wait a month and then ring them and that's what i have done! Also they were the ones that said i could prepare for FET when my AF falls between 15th Nov and 9th Dec!








Sorry for my moan but i can't understand what they are thinking. I'm really mad!

Do some personals when i calm down a bit!


----------



## Hevan81

Missy that's rubbish!! I'm not surprised you're so angry. Hope you give them what for tomorrow!! Hope they redeem themselves. Keep us posted. Xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi missy,

That's not good enough is it!?! I must admit I had to really push my clinic to get me in July, they wanted to start the next month. Keep on to them!

Best of luck xx


----------



## Missy123

Thanks Hevan and Clomper i feel better now as DH has just got home from work so got it off my chest, he's mad too! They are in for it tomorrow as we aren't paying for a follow up after already starting the next cycle with no help or advice from them. I hope they don't delay me now as it's their fault!   
How are you ladies getting on and have you bought new trousers yet or are you still doing them up with hairbands


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone - sorry been away for so long - looking forward to catching up with you all 

*Missy * - that is completely rubbish of your clinic - definitely push them to sort it out - my clinic put my appointment to after I was due to have my next AF too - but they did pull it forward when I raised it with them! It all just adds to the stress though doesnt it! Let us know how it goes tomorrow.  Catching up with an earlier post of yours - I agree about trying to relax a bit more and be more 'normal' during the next cycle - as you said we did things perfectly last time and didnt work out - so I am going to cut myself some slack this time round!

*Tigge*- I completely understand the needing space to try to get your head together - I have been the same to be honest - my first reaction was a need to discuss all the time but the last few weeks I have needed to 'escape' from the reality of fertility problems and try to prepare for the next cycle. Great news you have the FET planned for January 

*Yolanda* - I know what you mean about the Christmas Dilemma! I am in exactly the same place - if I start this month I will be testing on the 21 december (OMG!).....so either the best Christmas ever or the worst. To be honest I played around with delaying, but if we dont go now, then it will be Feb/March so figured would go for it! Have you decided what you are doing now? You are very good planning options if things dont go to plan - good luck with the adoption meeting on the 15 November. I have been trying to discuss options with DH - sperm donation, adoption etc - but he just wont discuss at the moment - he told me he feels like I have given up on him (which I havent). when is your hysteroscopy booked for ? 

*MeJulie* - I am sorry things have been so hard for you - it is so tough going through this. I really hope you conceive naturally over the next couple of months - and have lots of fun trying 

*Hevan and Clomper * - so pleased everything is going well for you both - I cant believe you are already nearly 10 weeks preggars!! - how are you both?

*Catherino* - great that you have a FET booked for January and that it feels the right time for you 

*Lolsie* - how are things with you? what stage are you at? 

*Lola * - off we go again........good luck starting DR this week - do you start on Saturday? How long are you d/regging for? Are they changing anything with your cycle this time? We will be cycle buddies as I will be starting in about 2 weeks. Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle  

AFM - AF arrived today - (well actually over night - waking me up with terrible pains) - so my fantasy of getting pregnant naturally this month has been destroyed. AF was 7 days late...so stupidly I got a little excited.  Have been deliberating whether to start my second cycle this month or to leave it until after Christmas, but getting AF today made up my mind again and we have decided to go for it. So I will start d/reg on 2nd November, stimming should start about 19 November.....E/C 30 November.....transfers day 3&5 on 3rd & 5th Dec, test date 21 December........... can't believe going again, but getting excited and hopeful again. Have been exercising like mad last couple of weeks, so feeling like body almost ready to cope with the drugs again, although still feeling slightly podgy (dont know whether I can blame the ICSI cycle for that or just my love of food and wine........) 

Hope you are all ok and sending you lots of


----------



## Clomper

Good morning ladies,

So by the sounds of it we will all be wrapping presents with our fingers crossed for a few of you that will be expecting your OTD just before Christmas! 

Those of you waiting till new year, that will give you a chance to get things back to normal before starting the roller coaster again!

Missy, I got straight online after my scan and ordered some mat jeans!! I have to say when you need yours in the new year, I recommend topshop, they are just like normal jeans but with a nice thick stretchy waist! Good luck with kicking ass today at your clinic! 

Diamonds, I know it still doesn't seem real, I can't wait to be cheering you on over the next few months, all you lovely ladies on this thread deserve to get there too, and I'm hoping we will all be looking at new babies in 2012!!

Hevan, how are you doing? Have you moved on to the pregnancy thread yet? I am still on the early scan one until my 12w scan then I might be brave enough to join!

Hope everybody is doing well, the cold weather is here, so for those of us who can't even remember having nice flat tummys we can now cover up under lots of layers! 

Clomper xx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - Hello. Sorry AF was painful when it arrived and that it messed you around and got your hopes up. Hope it's easing off now. Good news that you're starting again so quickly and that you and Lola will be cycle buddies again. I know it's easy for me to say, but just try to relax and be as normal as possible. I'm not saying it's the reason it worked for me, but I changed very little during my TX. I didn't change my diet, I did cut out alcohol, although I indulged a little on one day. I worried a lot but was generally still quite relaxed with things. I will be keeping everything crossed for you that you get the best Christmas present ever       

Clomper - I've been on PG thread for a while now. Hopefully see you there soon   

Missy - Hope you are feeling better today and you get things sorted with your clinic  

Hello to everyone, hope you are all well  

AFM - I'm ok thanks, tiredness is easing off now. I've been in mat trousers for a few weeks but can still wear my own tops.

Lots of love and


----------



## Missy123

Diamonds good on you for going for it again, it is so easy to put it off but once you get going i'm sure things will go well  
Lola  for you too and you have diamonds again for support and we are all here in the background if you need us 

Yolanda any decisions yet? Hope you do what you feel is right 

Clomper and Hevan  for the maternitiy trousers so early, what's it going to be like in a couple of months 

Tigge, catherino and anyone else going for january i would be proud to cycle with you again 

Sorry for anyone i missed 

Well i didn't get anywhere today at the clinic apart from them wanting to move me to the next batch! Knew that would happen.
I have the earliest follow up so can't be moved and they haven't even reviewed my notes yet anyway.








She said the next batch was only 2 weeks later but i said i wanted to stick to it as what can they alter as they are frozen anyway! I was textbook and would have changed if i thought it would help.
No discussing natural or med as apparently they all take the drugs so guessing they don't do natural! Saves me a decision. 
All she said was if they bring up something and i need to stop that cycle it won't be difficult as all i would have taken is 5 pills!


----------



## yola

hi girlies

i had a karotype test today dont know when ill get results it cost 500 quid for me and hubby couldnt believe it ...... Hysto booked for Thurs am not sure what thast going to be like. Taking my 6 yr old neice to the theatre to see shrek that afternoon so hope ill be ok.... Im going to wait till January for next round couldnt handle a bfn just before crimbo having the whole family to mine xmas day so need to be in good form........


will do personals later as going to bed now ....... been reading everyones news Diamonds good to have you back xxxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - Sorry you didnt get the f-up moved - what a pain and how unhelpful from your clinic!  But sounds like if you start you wont lose much if they need to stop for some reason - so at least you can can start again with your next AF if you want to.....are you going to?  

Yolanda - I really dont blame you about the Christmas decision - I am still wondering if we should go ahead or not......- probably wont make my mind up fully until day due to start DR pills!  Wow didnt know karotype test soooo expensive - what does it tell you?


----------



## Clomper

Hi!

Missy, sorry they couldn't move your appointment forward! At least you are still going to get started this cycle, hopefully they won't find any reason to stop it. 

Yolanda, if your laproscopy is anything like mine, you won't be able to do anything for a while after! They did laproscopy and histeroscopy on me but had to remove quite a lot of stage 3 endometriosis. They did it under general anaesthetic so I Couldn't drive or anything after, it took me over a week to get over it and 10 days before I could get back to work. Hopefully yours will be a bit more straightforward and it won't take you so long to recover, but I would make sure you give yourself enough time after the op! I will be thinking of you Thursday!

Hope everybody else is doing ok!

Clomper xx


----------



## yola

hiya


will be quick as got to get ready for wk monday morning errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......... Thanks clomper my hysto is just a look see its done with local im not having a lap.... dont know why maybe no indication as it sounds invasive.... i think they are just ruling out any fibroids or scar tissue tissue they may of missed.... my nurse said id be fine later to go to wk so thought id be ok... obviously any excuse to get out of wk so thought id spend the day with my neice as its half term


karotyping looks at a genetic reason why we are failing cycles and not fallen nat as we kind of have unexplained at the mo....

my friend had a baby girl last sat and is in her element she wanted to meet yesterday i made an excuse i feel bad but my husband didnt want to either so its not all me anyway arranged to see her and baby a week thurs ..... need to put a brave face on lots of people have had babies since we have been going through this but it the first time its a best friend of mine doesnt help that she lives 2 mins walk away......but im glad its all gone well for her,,,

yolanda


----------



## Missy123

Yolanda it's hard when people close to us have a baby but it will be our turn soon    Big    that you get through it and i'm sure it will feel better once you get to meet the new arrival. Does your friend know about your tx? Hope works not too bad and i hate mondays too!   
I have had a hysto and not a lap and i hope all your tests come back with no problems but sometimes it's better if they do as we would know where the problem lies to fix things.

Diamonds so far i'm starting the pill on next AF(17th Nov) as i can't see any reason why they would say other wise. They have to review my case before my appointment so hoping they will ring me before if they find a reason for me not to go ahead. The FET won't be done until January so plenty of time if i need more tests or anything.
Do you think i should have waited until after my follow up? 
Are you still starting in Nov? I    this is the one!   

Hope the rest of you are ok and not feeling too blue on this miserable monday morning.    Winters definatly here now after that lovely warm spell we had a few weeks ago.


----------



## yola

hi missy


tell me is a hysto ok ? what should i expect did they find anything  im confused whats this pill you are talking about ? is that down regging do you still have to do all that this time 


yolanda


----------



## diamonds18

*Missy* - I would do the same as you I think - start the DR pills - the worst that can happen is that they review your case and ask you to stop - and I think you said that would be about 5 days of pills. How long do you down reg for when you are doing a FET? Presuming it all goes ahead - when would the FET take place?

*Yolanda* I know what you mean about seeing friends with their new babies - my best friend is due to have her first baby on 8 November.....she got pregnant on her second ICSI after 3 years of trying naturally. I am so excited for her, she so deserves this and she has been through the rollercoaster hell we are all going through, but I am still worried about how I will handle seeing her as a mum and meeting her little beanie - I think the first time will be the worst!

Soooooo glad Monday at work is over!! Hope everyone is ok? xxx


----------



## Missy123

Yolanda the pill is partly for DR i think and also to bring me inline with all the other girls as they do treatments every 2 weeks so it's mostly for their time schedule   
The hysto is where they put dye in to check your tubes etc isn't it? Unless i'm getting mixed up with all the names, if it is they didn't find anything with me and i didn't feel anything apart from a little cramping. Good luck you will be fine.

diamonds the FET will be in January so i have to take the pills for a while then start injecting with Buserelin to stop ovulation and then when i have a big enough follicle and good lining i have to trigger and go back on the right day depending how old our embies are. Up til now they are 3 days so i would go in 3 days after ovulation. If they try to get them to blast after defrost i would go in 5 days later or that is how i think it works from reading on here. Guess i will find out at my follow up.


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well :-}

Hevan - So glad your preg is going well & hope the tiredness stays away. when is your next scan? xxx

Diamonds - bloody af always does opp of what we want. guess i will be the same as you as mine is due in 2wks. we have done our best to concieve nat this mth & trying hard not to get our hopes up. not long until you start again, how do you feel about it? xxx

Missy - Not long now & off you go again. not great that your clinic is being a pain. fingers crossed its all fine & this time its a magical bfp for you guys xxxx

Clomper - hows things pregnant lady, hope all is going well & the sickness is less. when is your next scan? xxxx

Lolsie - How are you? xxxx

Yolanda - best of luck with your hysto. mine was done with laps so not sure how you will feel but hope all ok & you can spend a lovely afternoon with your niece. 

Lola - Have you started dr yet? best of luck with this cycle & pray it gives you a bfp xxxx

Tigge - How are you feeling now? i found tx so emotional & its taken me ages to get back on track. hope you are looking after each other. xxxx

Catherino - Hope you are well xxxx

Afm - Been very busy at work but it keeps my mind occupied which is good. me & dh have been spending some quality time together & have our fingers crossed we get a bfp nat. been fun trying anyway hee hee xxxx

lots luv,hugs & babydust to us all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies, how are you all? Hope everyon is having a lovely weekend?

Mejulie - How are you doing? Hope all is well with you  

Diamonds - Good luck for Wednesday. Are you all ready for starting again?  

Missy - Not long til you start again now, how are you feeling?  

Yolanda - Have you had your Karotyping results back yet? How was the hysto? Hope you're feeling ok  

Lola - How was your holiday? Have you started DR again yet?  

Catherino and Lolsie - Hope you are both well  

Clomper - How's it going?  

Sorry if I've missed anyone  

AFM - Had 12wk scan yesterday and all is well  

Lots of love,     and   to all XXX


----------



## Missy123

Hevan so glad your 12 week scan was well, how many more scans do you have? 
Mejulie40 hope your    does the trick for you    We are the same, we can    can't we. Like you said fun trying   
diamonds are you still going again and starting DR this week?   
Lola hows the DR going? Please keep us informed of your progress   Good luck with your baseline scan and sending you some     for your frame of mind.
Clomper how are things going?   

Yolanda have you had your hysto?   
Tigge    for our FET in january unless something happens in the meantime   

Catherino have you got a FET booked yet? Think that's what you were planning next   

Hi to the ones i have missed, it's hard to know what you are all up to now. Any one else have plans for their next tx yet?


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies, it's been a while, hope you are all well 

Hevan- so good to hear that everything went well on your 12 weeks scan, you must be over the moon  Have you announced your PG to everybody yet?

Missy- how is it going for you, any plans on next tx?

Mejulie- good to hear that you and DH are there and supporting each other  and you never know, it sure can happen naturally to and as you say   beats the hell out of tx 

Yolanda- how are you, have you had you hysto yet?

Clomper- how is your bump doing?  

Diamonds- Best of luck with this cycle   I would prefer to wait till after Christmas myself, but since I'm going back to work in January, I really want to squeeze in tx before. So understand what you mean about getting AF and being disappointed, a part of you never gives up on a natural miracle I guess

Afm- Got back from my holiday last week, it was AMAZING, just what I needed, really didn't feel like coming back at all  Been d/r since last Saturday, got my AF today, sort of, still more of spotting than full flow, but tired of waiting so phoned clinic already, just waiting for them to get back to me so we can book a baseline scan and if everything looks good start stimming this week. Must admit that PMA is still very much non existent, don't feel hopeful at all for this cycle, but I'm not feeling down either, whatever will be, will be. Life goes on no matter what I guess

Love to all 

Xx


----------



## yola

hi guys

lola glad you had a good hol nice to have you back though .... hope you know what yours doing now clearly in your mind re txt   and are comfortable with it.... i still havnt done a sample for infections maybe next mth

hevan great news re 12 wk scan you can now tell everyone yipeee !!!!!!! i cant wait for that xxxxxxx

mejulie ...... hows the trying natural ... we are doing that to .... i havnt bought any ovulation test kits or anything as thought prob a waste of money but was thinking about trying left over progesterone post ovulation from last cycle....

hytoscopy was erm painful no la removed a polip although dont know how sucessessfully... as i couldnt take it she feels she got it off at least they found something .. no results back yet.... Ladies i notice some of you have had a laproscopy is this routine.... i have not had one of those read its to diagnose  endometriosis as far as im aware have no symptoms of that!!!! dont fancy being cut on my stomach if not necc but am willing to try anything !!!! ive read up on symptoms the only thing i have got is occ IBS although that has been better last couple yrs....

love to all yolanda


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Lola - sounds as if your holiday was fab & just what you needed. we have booked a week in the sun at the end of this mth & i can't wait. how's the dr going are you on nasal spray? pray this cycle makes your dreams come true xxxx

Yolanda - hope you are well? my af has just arrived so nat trying did not work for us but we will keep at it. hee hee. xxxx

Hevan - so pleased your 12 wk scan went ok. bet you feel very preggie now. xxxx

Diamonds - have you started dr yet? best of luck with this cycle xxxx

Missy - hope you are well xxxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - me & dh have been focused on trying nat but bloody af arrived on time :-(
funny but i feel happier & more relaxed really. maybe its what we needed. a bfn nat is soooo much easier on the heart than with tx & We are both still tender from our loss. has made us very determined to make it happen nat this mth. its so good to finally have dh understand how important this all is. i am very lucky tx has made us closer. xxxx

Luv, hugs & babydust to us all
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All,

Hevan - Congrats on the 12 week scan!  

Mejulie - DH and I are the same -   so hard we both get a miracle!

ydonocik - We are about to welcome a new niece or nephew into the family, a "surprise" baby, its the hardest thing ever, the mixed feelings and emotions are difficult to deal with.  I totally get how you feel.

lola - Hope you can find your PMA! Good luck for the treatment! Hope it all goes well and you get your buba!

AFM - Sorry to absence, been keeping up reading your posts but not really had much to say about myself... but we've now had our follow up appointment.  

He was pleased with the grade of the embryo that was put back but the consultant has told me to try and loose some weight for next time.  He thinks the peak i had in my levels could of been caused by PCOS - I have had tests for this in the past and its never been an issue.  I have however lost 8lbs so far since treatment looking to loose another 7lbs before we start again in Feb.  They will be going to quality rather then quantity this time round, aiming for 10 good quality eggs.  Hoping for a few decent blasts and enough to freeze also.

To do this they are changing our treatment, I have to go on the pill for 3 months before hand then we look to start in Feb, starting with Gonal F again then I will be having a different type of suppression drug, an injection daily once the follis already get to a certain size - begins with a "C" but cant remember the name!   Had appointment with nurse on Tuesday and picked up the pill.  Start in December.  Plus side to it all is that if we have a couple of embryos they will put 2 back this time!

I feel quite nervous about this cycle last time hit me hard, knowing we had 2 more trys left was a good thing but if for any reason anything happens with this one we only have one more left.  We are so lucky to have the NHS treatment and to get 3 rounds we are very aware of that and I cant help but feel scared.

 to all!


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - i understand how you feel. tx is so exciting & frustrating. my doc took ages getting my tests done & then i turned 40, no nhs help avail. we have decided to have one last try jan/feb & again if any frozen. not sure how we will cope if none of it works. guess we just have to stay positive & believe it will happen when the time is right. sending you a big hug xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi,

*Lolsie * - welcome back - good that you have a plan ahead - really hope you get that natural BFP in the meantime  Well done on losing so much weight already - thats great - how are you doing it? I really need to shift half a stone but just not working! Went to get a new bra as since the last cycle none of my bras fit. I am a whopping 32 G - omg - have gone up 3 bra sizes. Scary. Goodness knows what I will do if they go up again this next cycle! So am trying to diet on smoothies and soups to see if I can lose weight and see if that helps.

*MeJulie * - Great that this has brought you and DH closer and that you are spending quality time together. Where are you going on holiday? Sorry that AF has turned up - keep my fingers crossed that a natural BFP may happen before you start again  

*Hevan* Congratulations on that 12 week  - have you been telling everyone you are preggars now? Are you showing much?

*Lola* - Hows Down Regging going? Have you had your baseline scan? - are you stimming now? - hope all is going well?  I know what you mean about how you are feeling about this cycle, I feel the same - a bit numb to it all really - like it is happening to someone else - not feeling positive at all (but like you say not negative either) - It just is what it is.....lets hope once we get further along that PMA swings back into gear  

*Yolanda * - hope you have recovered from the hysteroscopy? I am have an endometrial biopsy next week - apparently to check the the lining but also to 'rough' up the lining so it makes it easier for an embryo to impant.....sounds painful to me! Then the following week once AF arrives I have to go back in to have my Cervix widened again - this time in theatre under sedation as I couldnt face that pain and passing out because my pulse dropped to 40 again!

*Tigge, Catherino, Em* - hope you are all OK? 

Missy - so when do you have to start taking drugs again? In the meantime are you able to try naturally? Lots of fun ahead..... 

AFM - started d-regging on wednesday - feeling a little teary but other than that no side effects so far. Doesnt feel very real at the moment. Have ordered all my drugs (£500 cheaper by going to Asda - then quoting their price to my local chemist!)....If all goes to plan I down reg until next Sunday 13, AF should come 3-4 days later, so stimming 18th November onwards - EC 30 November, ET 3 and 5 December, OTD 21 December........really worried about that day - not sure I am going to be able to hold of testing this time round. Dont feel excited at all - just really nervous. Distraction for the last two weeks has been that I was offered CEO at my organisation, I spent two weeks agonising but have decided not to go for it at this time..........a bit worried it may be my 'career break' but at the same time I know I need to focus all my energy on trying to get pregnant. What will be will be I guess!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend planned ?


----------



## yola

hi grlies. my internet is down at home......only got mu phone ahhhhhhhh. so want to say ive been reading posts exciting stuff have loads of questions........really pleaseod to  hear from you all. will be in touch asap


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Yolanda- sorry about painful hysto, hope it will make the difference for your next time   I sort of decided on which route to take immune wise, I think I will try the IVIG, I just feel it needs to be done or I will blame myself for not trying if I get BFN. Where are tx wise?

Mejulie- so pleased to hear that tx brought you and your DH closer together and best of luck with TTC au naturel   

Lolsie- big congrats on that weight loss, well done   Good that trying a deferent protocol with you this time. I'm sure it will be your lucky time next time around, you are so young and have no problems producing eggs, so the odds are definitely on your side   

Diamonds- hello cycle buddy  I am couple of weeks ahead of you. I got really emotional just before my baseline scan, I guess it finally got to me that we starting this all over again, but I'm ok now. Feeling so much more calm compere to last time, almost emotionally detached from it all. Congrats on that promotion  but totally understand your decision, we are not superwomen after all. Best of luck with this cycle  

Afm- Im on day 3 of my injections, feeling ok now, but had a little meltdown when I got my AF. Feeling much less nervous this time around, almost like I don't care....don't know if it's good or bad. Have my scan on Thursday, will see if I will get nervous by then. When you have low AMH, it's always that big scare of poor response, just hope that I will respond as good as I did last time   

Hello to Missy, Hevan, Clomper and everyone else, hope you all well  

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Diamonds - you poor thing. what a time to be offered a promotion like that, must have messed with your head trying to decide what to do. pray this cycle makes your dreams come true xxxx

Lola - is it easier this cycle as you are more aware of how tx works or worse? i am really worried about trying again. getting bfp & then losing it really messed with our heads.
pray all goes to plan for you guys xxxx

Missy - hows you? xxxx

Lolsie - well done on already losing that weight bet you feel better for it. xxxx

Yolanda - hope you are well?
i use my mob all the time now to update/view on here as find it easier. 

Clomper - how is the pregnancy going hope your sickness has gone xxxx

Hevan - hope you are ok & enjoying being pregnant xxxx

Afm - nasty af this mth but pray it will put my cycle back to norm & we will get a nat bfp this mth. only 3 wks till our hols & im counting down the days. 

luv, hugs & babydust to us all
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clomper

Hi everyone,

Mejulie, have fun trying for the BFP! Great that you are going on holiday soon, I love sun seeking when it's cold in england!! Hope you have a lovely time!  

Lola, I can't believe you are already on day 3 of stims! It seems to have come so quickly, I hope you have a nice big fat BFP coming round just as quickly!! Hope it all goes well for you, and you are not too uncomfortable stimming!  

Diamonds, you too are well into your next tx now then, and will be stimming soon, and hopefully pupo before you know it!! Hope your op goes well, must admit that does sound painful, the endometrial scraping, hope it is ok!  

Hopefully it will be easier for you girls if your tx seems a it more distant this time, it is so easy to let it take over your life! You can let baby thoughts take over when you get your BFP's!!    

Lolsie, sounds like your last tx has been carefully looked at so they know exactly what to do for this time round! Don't be nervous, I'm sure it will be fine and we will all be sending so much    your way, you should definitely get your BFP! Take it easy till you start again then, and make sure you let your hair down before the roller coaster starts again!  

Yolanda, sorry to hear the hysteroscopy was so painful, hope that you are all better now! I had a laproscopy because my consultant noticed that my ovaries did not seem to be where they should be on a scan, and of course my inability to conceive. I did pay for it privately, but am so glad that I did, because I had stage 3 endo, which I'd never heard of and had no symptoms of! She had to take quite a lot out, but managed to save both tubes...for now! When do you start tx?  

Missy, hope you are ok, and feeling ok about your fet in January, I so   this little embie or embies(!) get cost and give you the BFP you deserve!  


Hevan, how are you doing? How are you feeling? Is baby showing yet? When is your next scan? I can't wait to join you on the pregnancy board, my 12 week scan is a week tomorrow so if all is well, I will speak to you on there then!  

Well, my ms died back for a bit, then came back with a vengeance! It was my birthday yesterday and I managed the day with my family.
On a more positive note, I think I am feeling so rubbish because baby must be thriving! We and our 12 week scan is a week tomorrow! Can't wait!!!

Hope all of you are well, and have had a nice weekend!

Look forward to following all of you through your next treatments, and sending each and every one of you lots and lots of    

Clomper xx


----------



## Missy123

lola and diamonds     for you both. Hope you both start to feel more positive soon. 
mejulie40    for you AF and    for a natural bfp for us. Where are you off on your hols to? I would like some sunshine too!
Lolsie well done you on the dieting        for your next tx

yolanda sorry your hysto was painful, when do you get your results back? I haven't had a lap either.   

Hevan and Clomper how are you enjoying your pregnancies so far? Can't believe how time is flying past.   

Catherino hows it going?   

  to anyone i have missed 
AFM just plodding along waiting to either start the pill again for my FET or waiting for my natural BFP this month    either way i have about 10 days to go.


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies 

Mejulie- I felt really down when got my AF and was about to start the injections, just because i was so devastated last time after my BFN, so of course really didn't want to go through this all again and possibly get another heartbreak, but today will be my day 5 of stimms and I must say I am feeling much better, I still struggle with PMA and not at all as positive as I was last time around, but on the positive side I am so much more calm this time around, I'm not worried about messing up my meds etc. My DP also commented on how deferent I am now compered to the last time, in a good way. Last tx put a lot of strain on our relationship, but this time so far, so good, touch wood. I can't even imagine how it must have felt for the both of you last time, but im  sure you will find the strength to go for it again when you are ready, we are much stronger than we think. In the mean time, best of luck with a natural miracle  

Clomper- good to hear from you and thank you for your words. Time goes so fast hey? Best of luck with 12 weeks scan, so exciting! Then I guess you can make it official or maybe you already told everyone. I keep on thinking that if I would get lucky and get a BFP knowing myself and my big mouth, I would be really struggling keeping quiet about it

Missy- Fingers crossed for a natural BFP      

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, sorry I've been awol but have been keeping up-tp-date.

Lola - I think you sound like you're in a really good frame of mind this time. I know you feel like your PMA is lacking but the fact that you are much more calm and relaxed about is robably far better than stressing about being positive - I think that can be forces which does put you under stress, but if you are relaxed about it that's got to be the best way for your body to be? I'm hoping and  that this is your time. Good luck with your scan on Thursday, will be keeping everything crossed that it all looks good   

Missy - How are you feeling? I hope this next 10 days doesn't drag for you! Have you got lots of things to do to keep your mind off it.  for a natural for you, that would be so amazing. Don't stop trying though, just in case ovulation is later than you expect  sending you lots of   

Mejulie - I'm so glad tx has brought you and DH closer, it's so important to both be in the same place with all of this. I'm sorry AF arrived this month, nasty !! Carry on though and enjoy trying, but don't put too much pressure on yourselves for it. You have a holiday to look forward to (jealous!!), what better way to conceive than being somewhere different and lovely. Where are you going?  

Diamonds - How is the DR going? Hope the teariness has passed? Not long now until you start stimming. I know it's going to be hard not to, but try not to think too much about the dates and when they fall. Have you and DH made plan for Xmas yet? What an amazing job opportunity, congratulations. That must have been such a hard decision to make. Will the opportunity come around again? Sending you lots of   for your stimming and tx

Lolsie - Wow, well done on the weight loss, that's fantastic. You must be feeling really good? Sounds like your follow up appointment went well and it all soounds positive. Hope you are feeling good about starting again. February will be here before you know it. Good luck with teh continuing weight loss.   

Yolanda - Sorry hysto was so painful? How are you feeling now. I'm sure it will be worth it htough for this round of TX.   

Clomper - Happy birthday for the other day. Sorry you are still suffering with bad symptoms. I hope they ease as you go into the second trimester. It's all worth it though for what you get at the end of it!! Not long until your scan now. It's amazing, you'll see so much. I've been looking out for you on the other board. I never went on the early scan one - I'm not too good at navigating this site  I lok forward to hearing about your scan 

Hello to anyone I've missed 

AFM - All seems to be good so far. I've been really lucky symptom wise - no morning sickness at all. The tiredness is easing now and I'm sleeping much better. I have a little bump forming now too. To be fair, I think most of it is my beer belly, but I have the definition at the base of the bump. My next midwife appointment is 21st November, where they listen to the heartbeat.

I have to ask ladies, how much do you want to hear about with PG? I'm conscious that this it's difficult for you all to hear/read about it, especially as you are all getting ready to start again. I try not to post too much, I just like to keep up with where you all are.

Sending you all    and


----------



## yola

hevan ahhhh of course we want to hear about it .... it will be us next .... so you can answer all are preggo Questions glad your ok and all going well

clomper...... blimey thats interesting that you had no symstoms..... i will ask my consult about endo and a lap. my tubes were clear on hystosaligram and also looked ok on hyterscopy.... womb looks ok .... im assuming then if i do have endo .... it wont effect ivf just ttc naturally ...i will ask though....... god knows how they can diagnose unexplained infertility if they havnt done all the tests.

lola good luck glad you have decided on immune txt... i must admit 2nd time around i had no pma at all and found the 2nd cycle a lot tougher emotionally and phsically ..... sound like you are doing really well...... Have you had a hysto or lap ??

diamonds ..... your clinic sound really proactive i will give them a try in the future ..... whats the diating thewomb for.... i want a scratch but they wouldnt do it for me.....  well done in getting a prom even though you didnt take it you are obviosly really good at your job....

me juliehappy hiolidays   

losie... well done on weight loss i thought id been good all week weighed myself this morn lost nothing nada/........ bloody hell whats the secret .....

well ive got a follow up next monday ... .still waiting for test results... im really enjoying not having treatment so will def leave it till next yr... ive done 2 x cycles this yr last yr was clomid i need a break....... but  i am trying naturally and optimistic.... my friend fell prego last mth and she has been trying the same amount of time as me so there is still hope ........


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - may seem strange but really want to know how your pregnancy is going & that you are ok. so pls keep us posted, feel so happy for you guys & enjoy reading your news.  

we have booked a week away in lanzarote me & dh really need it xxxx


----------



## yola

mejulie


are you  going to playa blanca ?


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - My BIL and his GF went to Lanzarote a few weeks ago and absolutely loved it. They raved about the Volcano trip with the restaurant at the top. Hope you have a really lovely time and lots of sunshine Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Yolanda - we went to playa blanca 2yrs ago & loved it but this time we are staying 25mins from airport. plan to hire a car & find some nice beaches etc.
just spend some time alone.
hows u? xxx


----------



## yola

mejulie im soooooooo jealous would love a hol... went to playa blanca last yr and yr before for new yr... really liked it esp the marina.... have a lovely time you deserve it. Im ok plodding along.... really looking forward to christmas..... no thinking about trying for babies when you are away... you must enjoy yourself drink loads of wine and completely self indulge xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie40 Hope you have a lovely holiday, we went to Lanzarote on our honeymoon 11 years ago as it was where we went on our first holiday abroad together and we love it. 
We stayed in puerto del carmen but i think it has changed abit since we went as last time was nearly 6 years ago when we all went to surprise my dad on his 60th birthday. 
He was on a downer and didn't want to go but didn't know we had all booked too on the same flight    
In was in a January and the weather was still good so you should have plenty of sunshine.    
If you like markets there is a massive one on a sunday in Teguise but you have to go early as it gets packed!

Hevan please stick around and like the ladies have said it will be us next    So we need to know what we are letting ourselves in for! 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## mejulie40

Thanks for all ur input on lanzarote. really hope it is sunny as so bloody cold here now. missy - i luv markets will def try to get there but we arrive sun so may miss it.
its so nice to chat to you ladies about something diff than tx. cant imagine being without you all, feels like i've known you ages. must def try to meet up in future with all our bubbas.

lots luv, hugs & babydust to us all x x x x x x x


----------



## Caz

Hi ladies, you've been chatting long enough now so we figured it was time to bring you over to a new home here in the chit chat section. Please check out the "readme" sticky thread here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267937.0



Happy chatting.

C~x

P.S. if you want to rename yourself something funky and cool, feel free - just let your volunteer know and she'll change your thread title.


----------



## Missy123

Thankyou Caz   

Yippee we have a new home for us all.


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies, we have a new home    thanks Caz 

Mejulie- What a good idea to get away, our holiday really helped us a lot I must say  Never been to Lanzarote myself, but I'm sure you will have a fabulous holiday   Loving your idea of all us meeting up with our babies....one day  

Hevan- good to hear everything is progressing so well for you  I second the other ladies and say that of course we want to hear about how you and your bubba are doing, I don't find it offensive at all, fingers crossed we can all join you soon  . Your bubba is looking really comfortable where he/she is  Will you be finding out the sex of the baby?

Yolanda- strangely enough I actually find this cycle much easier to cope with than my first one, I was an emotional wreck then , but this time so far, so good, touch wood. No, I never had lap or hysto, all the consualts I spoke to thought that it wasn't necessary  I having IVIG on Tuesday next week, am absolutely terrified to be honest  mainly because it's a blood product, find it a bit scary......Good luck with you follow up next week, let us know how it goes  

Afm - Had my scan today and it's a bit of good and bad news. Good news is my follies are bigger this time around, so it seems like a responded quicker than last time, I even had one on my right ovary, last time it was nothing there at all, my lining looked good as well. The bad news is it seems like it is less follies than last time, it was 4 good size follies and a few small ones, so now will have to hope and pray that some of them will catch up and grow   I had 6 eggs last time, which pretty good for my low AMH, so hoping that I will get at least the same amount. But even if I get less, it is not the end of the day, I might just have that golden egg there anyway   

Hello to Clomber, Missy, Diamonds, Lolsie and everybody else  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Thanks for the new home Caz  

Has anyone visited yet? Do we need to rebookmark? Also do we want to change our name and what to? How about 'faceless friends'  

Thanks ladies, I had been worrying about posting too much.

Lola yes we do hope to find out the sex at the 20wk scan. I like planning and organising and not very patient or good at surprises. He/she was looking comfortable once I'd emptied my bladder and he could move   It's sounding promising already for tx. Try not to compare to last time. Hopefully those little follies will catch up as the stimming carries on.    

Mejulie - you're right it was good to chat about other things. We want to hear all about it when you come back!!  

Hello to everyone else. I also love the idea of us all meeting with our little ones one day. Any nice plans for the weekend? I'm back to work   and worse still I'm on to the 7 on 3 off rota instead of 6 on 4 off  

AFM - I do have the start of a bump although I think some of it is still my beer belly!! It's def not from tx anymore as sonographer said my ovaries were back to normal. 

Lots of love


----------



## Missy123

Hevan they have just moved us so you are on the new thread already    and faceless friends sounds good   
I wouldn't confess to the beer belly bit just say it's your bump!   

Lola it's all good news    it would only be bad news if you didn't have any follicles so try to concentrate on the ones you do have rather than the ones that you don't   
As you say you already have the golden egg


----------



## Hevan81

Thanks Missy, I'm not good at navigating this site  . I do tell most people it's all bump and where I used to hide it I shoe it off now


----------



## diamonds18

Hi guys - 

Hevan - I agree with the others - stick around if you want to as I love hearing your news - and hopefully we will all be there soon too!!  I think I would want to know the flavour too - I tell myself I would quite like a surprise, but I am too much of a planner too so I know I wouldnt hold out!!  Lucky you not having any symptoms...make the most of it!  My BF didnt have any symptoms either other than tiredness....she kept telling me she wanted to get the morning sickness to make her feel more preggars!! (mad) .  She is now overdue and desperately wanting her little beanie to arrive!  

MeJulie - have a fantastic time in Lanzarote - I am very envious - some winter sunshine would be wonderful!  When do you actually go?

Lola - great news you are responding well in terms of size of eggs - quality not quantity!!  I am so with you in terms of feeling more relaxed this cycle - feel much less 'hyped' about it all - I guess it helps that we know what to expect this time around.  What is IVIG?

Yolanda - I had two procedures - endo biposy - womb scratch to help with implantation - apparently creating a better surface for the embie to attach, and the other procedure next week (dilapan) will be to widen my cervix so that when they do the embie transfer there is no trauma or pain to me or the embies!  (as I have a narrow cervix) Glad you are enjoying time off treatment - make the most of it! - and who knows what may happen while you are relaxed.......

Lolsie - how are you?  Any more weight loss - I havent lost a pound for the last few weeks......doesnt help DH is a chocoholic and encourages me in the evening to tuck in.......

Clomper - how are you - are you showing yet?  Hope some of the symptoms are settling down - sounds likes a great excuse to get lots of looking after by your DH!! 

Missy - are you symptom spotting or are you relaxed about the wait at the moment?  hope it is a natural BFP for you! xx

AFM - had my womb scrape this week - omg was excruciatingly painful - lets hope it does actually help!  Only 3 more days of down regging to go - yay!  Feeling pretty normal actually (as far as I ever do!) - only signs of D-regging this time have been that I keep getting my 'words' wrong - getting tongue tied and coming out with odd phrases - which I always do around my period each month.  I am sure my colleagues wonder what on earth I am going to coming out with next - slightly embarrassing.....  

Roll on Friday - cant wait for the weekend!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello and welcome to the long term chat buddies ...


As Caz said before - if you'd like to change your name to something a little jazzy - give me a shout and we'll change it for you.


Happy   


   


Mini xxx


----------



## catherino

hello ladies hope I'm still welcome here! Sorry I've been awol! Had a little break from talking all things ivf! I'm on my phone so Cant do all personals. Great that we had a New home to carry on chatting. Hope everyone who has started again is well! We hav been ttc naturally with no luck! Bloody af hav been early or late! Wil catch up properly in the week. Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Catherino of course you're still welcome here lovely. Good to hear from you. Hope your time away has helped. Sorry the natural route hasn't worked out.

How are you feeling in general and about starting again?


----------



## Missy123

catherino nice to hear from you and hope the break has done you some good. Sorry the natural way isn't working for you either    I tried everything this month ov sticks and timing and lots of .... but still got AF pains! 
Lola and diamonds hope this cycle goes well    
mejulie40 thinking of you sitting in that sunshine.   

Hevan and clomper How's those bellys!   

Hi to everyone hope you are all ok.   

AFM as i said i have had AF pains for a few days so don't think it's worked this month either.    Just got to wait for her to show herself then call the clinic to start the pill again for FET in january!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Any ideas on your new name


Let me know and I'll change it ...   


Mini xx


----------



## Hevan81

Mini Minx

New name of Faceless Friends, unless any of the ladies object, please.

A little joke from a while ago.....

Hope that's ok with everyone??


----------



## yola

hi gals

faceless friends is great ,hevan hope you are ok.

diamonds its not much fun is it i imagine having you womb scraped felt similar to me have that polip removed ouch !!!!! ive got an appt 5.30 tonight with my consult ill ask him about that .... doubt they will do it though.....

Lola how you getting on have you had your 2nd scan

catherino great to have you back its lovely to have a break isnt it although it kind of puts you off wanting to start again well it does me anyway....

missy  has you period arrived... ive been trying naturally to .. didnt get sticks or anything as have wasted so much money on them over yrs but might try them next mth.... ive also been using left over progesterone  1 a day prob wont help but wont hurt either.....

ive got an appointment tonight at clinic might get my karotype results back and biopsy results assuming all is well we might make a  plan of action ......  im also going to ask about laproscopy  although i dont fancy having one unless totally necessary .....


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Yes, faceless friends sounds good to me 

Yolanda- good luck with your appointment today, let us know how it goes. I understand what you mean about lap, I was told that there is no need for me.....but in a way always seems like a good idea to investigate.

Hevan- how is that bump and when is your next scan? I would definitely find out the flavor too, would be way too curious  Before my ivf journey I always said that I wouldn't want to know if it's a boy or a girl, sort of spoiling a surprise, but now there is really no surprises here, we have such an insight into this whole process from day 1 of conception 

Missy- sorry that the natural route hasn't worked  best of luck for your cycle in January   

Catherino- welcome back  and good luck with TTC naturally....you just never know   

Diamonds- Womb scratching does sounds a bit painful, but I heard that its supposed to help with implantation , so hopefully it was all worth it   Have you started stimms yet?

Lolsie- how are you?

Afm- Thanks you girls for all your thoughts  I had my scan nr 2 today and it's all progressing well, follies are growing and lining is thinking as it should. I don't feel too stressed about numbers this time around....as long as I can get a couple of good quality embies in the end of it all, I will be happy    Next scan on Wednesday, EC collections possibly over the weekend 

Hello to Mejulie , Clomper and everybody else 

Xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

Yes faceless friends is a good name for us!

This is going to be a me post I'm afraid...

We had our 12 week scan today, I have never experienced anything so amazing in all my life! I am completely and utterly head over heals in love!

I am a bit like hevan on this, I know we are sharing our journeys, and I know you are probably happy for us but don't feel right harping on about baby!

I so look forward to hearing about you all when (not if) you also get to this stage!
  to all of you

Chloe xx


----------



## Missy123

Chloe i'm really happy for you and Hevan and we all know you will both be there to reassure us when we all get to your stage.   
Hope the rest of both of your pregnancies are H + H.    
It could have been the other way around with you reading about us so we know how you feel about posting and we are all just pleased it can happen and you have both given us hope that it WILL happen for us.      
I know there will never be a day when you don't realise how blessed and lucky you are and that's enough for me to be happy for you.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Faceless Friends it is....   


    


Mini xx


----------



## yola

Oh My god Lola it has come around so quickly i cant believe it.... all sounds good ..... all positive have you had your ivig lets hope it does the trick is it expensive ? 

ok my karotype test was normal he didnt have hyterscopy biopsy results typical..... no need for lap as i have had other test hysto whatever to check tubes and periods are normal.....so im ready for round 3 or am i ??

went to an adoption meeting this am , you need to have a least 6mths after last ivf and applying for adoption which is a bloody long process in itself....... so decision is do we proceed adoption now and put ivf in the past ...... or do another ivf ...... if i was 30 again i would keep going ivf but im 35 in april and everything takes so bloody long.... we were the youngest at the adoption meeting......  the thought of doing more ivf is not relished but deep down i think i have to give it one last go 



love to all how is everybody else ...... clomper congrats on scan........  so is everyone ready for crimbo im gonna make you all panic now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IVE FINISHED MY CHRISTMAS SHOPPING YEEEHAAAAAAAAAA

yolanda


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - Hope you're not feeling too bad after the womb scrape. It sounds awful. How's the speech going? It doesn't get any better I'm afraid!! I'm terrible at the moment   Have you started stimming now? How's it all looking. Sending lots of    

Missy - How are you? Sorry you've been in pain for a few days has   made her appearance yet? Hope it's not too bad for you.    

Yolanda - Can't believe you've finished your christmas shopping already!!! How organised are you??!! I'm impressed. I'm halfway there and thought that was pretty good going. Sounds like some tough decisions to be made. I don't think 35 is too old to give the IVF one last try. If you didn't do it would you spend the rest of your life wondering what if......? Whatever happens the adoption process is going to take a long time. Would a few more months hurt for that chance of your very own miracle? Ultimately, you and DH have to do what's right for you. I wish you the best of luck in which ever route you choose and hope you get your dream at the end    

Lola - Things seem to be suddenly moving along really quickly for you. I'm so pleased everything is looking good and you're not feeling too stressed about it this time. Can't believe EC could be as soon as this weekend. I can't wait to hear your update after tomorrows scan, good luck. I'm so excited for you. Bump is looking great, thanks. I definitely look PG now and people have been commenting on it. I can't stop rubbing it. I haven't had a date through for 20 week scan yet. I'll be 20 weeks between Christmas and New Year, so it would be great if I can get in bang on time, what a fab present that would be. Sending you lots of    

Clomper - As I said on the other thread, I'm so glad you've finally had your scan and it all went well. It's so exciting. Hope the nausea is easing off now? Have you got a bump forming yet?  

Hi to Catherino, Lolsie and  Mejulie. Hope you ladies are all well.  

Tigge - Are you still monitoring us? Hope you are ok lovely  

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hello to you all  

AFM - Nothing new to report. All is good. Bump is forming nicely. I can't stop staring at it and rubbing it. I've had a few little flutters which I think is baby and is apparently quite common at this stage, so very exciting. I can't wait for you all to be here too. 

Lots of love     and


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick one here to say AF arrived    but have just rang the clinic to get the ball rolling for our FET in january so now i have to wait on them ringing me back to say when to start the pill again. 
Started to write down lots of questions to ask them on my follow up next wednesday and DH has got the day off to come with me   

Hope you are all doing ok and Yolanda can't believe you have finished all your christmas shopping already, bet you cheated and did it all online!


----------



## yola

i know i know bonkers isnt it ... i must lead such a a boring life .......................  hey where does everybody live ,,,, im in bucks so london not far ... was wondering if any one 
wanted to meet for a drink  or is that a bit weird ?... thought it might be nice ? 

yolanda


----------



## Missy123

Yolanda i would have loved to have met for a drink but i live miles away down in Devon    It's not weird as i would love to give my faceless friends faces but then we would have to change our name!   

Are any of you on ********? We could see faces then!


----------



## yola

yes im on ******** dont go on there much .... but it would be a good way to know each other ....  Devon lovely ...... are you by the sea   xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Yolanda i don't go on ******** much anymore since i have found lots of lovely people on here and have things to talk about that others would never understand.   
Yes i'm by the sea but we don't have any beach here just Plymouth Hoe have you been?  Haven't got far to travel to a beach though as we have lots around us.


----------



## yola

missy  ....i dont go on ******** much because all i see is how everyone has had bloody babies .....photos galore.... not that im bitter ha ha .... i have visions of getting all stressed and going for brisk walks along the beach but in reality i bet when you live there you think not bloody likely its freezing ...... im ok ttc naturally like you ... saw my consult on monday who tells me there is no reason why it cant happen naturally ........... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh why isnt it then ......  apart from that ive thrown myself into christmas ..... ive arranged works xmas do finished the shopping invited the whole family to mine for xmas eve and day .....  want to put my tree up but realise thats just bloody stupid ... its NOVEMBER !!!!! ha ha .... Have you got a date in jan for transfer .... do you havee do do any drugs prior ... must be lovely knowing no injections....


----------



## Missy123

Yolanda i still have some injections to do    will find out more next week at my follow up.
Put your tree up if you want to! We won't judge you      No i never go by the sea, really take it for granted that it is there! Maybe i will make that my new years resolution! 
If there is no reason for it not to happen naturally then maybe it will, maybe you have been trying too hard and it needs to go back and not be all about the trying for a baby bit!


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Clomper- good to hear that everything is looking good with your buba  can only imagine what it must feel like. I guss being totally in love describes very well 

Yolanda-  I never had ivig, changed my mind at last minute and had intralipids instead. Feels like it was a right decesion, especialy when im not having a great cycle and my chances are pretty low anyway. You are making us feel pretty useless   I only managed a couple of presents, must admit I'm a bit of last minute shopper. Meeting up for a drink sounds like a good idea  I'm in London, but I know most of us not, so I guess wouod be a bit deficult, but maybe we can sort something out  ******** sounds like good adea as well. I do go om face book pretty much every day  Yes there is always babies and at the moment even a scan picture, but must admit I'm not too sensitive when it comes to that, so I'm dealing with that pretty well......so far that it. We can always PM each other out ******** names. 

Missy- sorry about AF arriving  I know how it feels, you never seems to loose that hope that a miracle will happen. I was absolutely devastated when my last AF arrived. But on a positive note you can get the ball rolling for your FET in January   

Hevan - good hear everything is good with your bumo  Yes, it would be a nice present if you can time in that scan, then you will know if it's   or   so exciting   

Mejulie- when are you off for your holiday?

Afm- well girls, had a bit of a downer yesterday. It's official, I am not responding as good as I did last time, on the scan yesterday it seems like it's only 3 follies that are developing nicely. Last time I had 6 eggs, that all fertilized, was pretty happy with that, but I am absolutely gutted this time   I know there is still a chance, but the odds are definitely against me this time around  I thought they would let me stim for a couple more days, that's what was said after the scan, but got a call from clinic last night to say that I should trigger at midnight and come in for EC on Friday  Apperantly after looking at my estrogen levels doctor decided that I'm ready now and they don't want me to stim for longer cause it's always a risk that I will loose my best follies. I am not feeling positive at all, being poor responder is such a battle that never seem to  end....I feel so gutted and bitter for having such rubbish ovaries at my age  

Hello to Diamonds,Loslie,Catherino and everybody else

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - I'm so sorry you're feeling down after yesterday's scan, but the fact they want to get on and do the EC is good news and positive. I hope and  all 3 follies have the best quality eggs you could wish for and that this time next week you'll be PUPO. It must be so hard right now, but try to stay positive. Keeping everything crossed for you      

Hello all. A drink sounds lovely but I'm down in Wiltshire so London would be too far really  Would love to meet you all and I do like the ******** idea, and would gladly befriend all of you on there

If you send a friend request put a little message so I know it's you

Hope you are all well.

Removal of ** link


----------



## Missy123

Hevan just sent you a request  we won't be faceless anymore!  
Lola   for friday and i have read on here some have got 2 eggs from one follicle so you never know! 

I rang my clinic yesterday when AF arrived and they said they would ring back yesterday or today so phone has been attached to me







did my exercise class with it in my sports bra on vibrate







...nothing, then as soon as i went into the supermarket they rang! Typical! Well you can't exactly talk treatment plans and money in the chilled isle so i'm ringing them again in the morning to sort it. 
So pill popping starts tomorrow.


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies, 

Lola, remember it only takes one! I will also have everything crossed for you       

I am in the midlands, so London is long way for me too, but I check ******** every day, although don't put much on there. I have put a scan pic on there though girls...

Pm me for my ******** details! Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - My DH's godparents had IVF treatment 30+ yrs ago. Thye only had 1 egg and there daughter is now 30+yrs!!       

Clomper and Missy - I've stalked your profiles and now I know what you look like


----------



## lola33

Hevan- I'm impressed, your Godparents must have been one of the first people to go through IVF, the first IVF baby was born in 1978 if I'm not mistaking, same year as me  Yes, I know in the beggining it was only the natural ivf, basically 1 egg, so of course it can work    but in now days when doctors like you two have 10 + eggs, unfortunately makes you feel like a bit underachiever   but I won't let that drag me down  

Feeling a bit better today, at least no more tears, whatever will be will be   thank you again for all thoughts   and you will be getting some requests from me as well soon 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Ahh, you're not an underachiever hun, but I can understand how helpless you must feel. It will make your little one all the more special when he/she does arrive!! You will have a winner in there!!


----------



## yola

hi lola


my first ivf i was told i had 4 follicles...... they got 6 eggs all 6 fertilised so wait and see ...... 2nd ivf was told i had at least 8 follies  ended up with 2 eggs so who bloody knows..... Ive been told i will have intralipids on the day at egg collection at lister .... but ive been told it is good to have it before beg  of stimms .... how did you manage to get intralipids before egg collection..... 


goodluck yolanda


----------



## yola

clomper ... i typed you into ******** .... are you in birmingham with a picture of a cat as your profile pick ? i just dont want to message wrong person ...


ther e is prob only 1 x yolanda rice ..... but my profile pic im in a wedding dress


----------



## lola33

Hevan- thanks hun  

Yolanda- yes, I know it's just a guess in the end of the day......I guess it will be revealed tomorrow  I did Intralipids with Dr G not at Lister, I also was under impression that it should be done at least 7 days before ET. I will send you a friends request as well 

Xx


----------



## Clomper

Yolanda, no I'm in Cheltenham, and pick of the back of me on beach! Haha! Haven't got a cat!  

Lola, is that you I have just accepted? I am guessing!


----------



## lola33

Hevan- thanks hun  

Yolanda- yes, I know it's just a guess in the end of the day......I guess it will be revealed tomorrow  I did Intralipids with Dr G not at Lister, I also was under impression that it should be done at least 7 days before ET. Was looking after you on ******** but it's loads of Yolanda Rices out there apparently, is that just you in the pic or are you with your man 

Xx


----------



## Clomper

Yolanda, no I am in Cheltenham, and my pic is the back of me on a beach! Haha, haven't got a cat!   

Lola, is that you have just accepted?


----------



## lola33

Clomper- yes it was me  I send you a message as well, just to confirm "my identity " lol 

Xx


----------



## Clomper

Well Lola, I haven't had message, but I'm on the iPad which is sometimes not the best! Love your holiday pics, very jealous!  

Yolanda, found you!


----------



## Missy123

Clomper it could have been me you accepted too and Yolanda i have sent a request to you too so if you get one from a mel it's me. x


----------



## yola

hi gals 

right ive got hevan and clomper for def on ******** obvious its you to ha ha scan pics ..... ive got another person i think its lola as it sayes from sweeden ...... where is lola been thinking about you all day !!!! now if that is you that has face booked me my god you are gorgeous looking .... so stupid i thought you would have red hair why god knows ..... hope today went ok and you got more eggs 
anyway missy ive been looking out for you or am i all confused and its you on ******** not lola..... 

speak soon


----------



## lola33

Evening ladies,

Yolanda- yes, I'm the one from Sweden, although I'm not Swedish ethnically  (Mom Russian, Dad African) so no blond hair for me  Thanks for the complement sweetie *blushing* 

Missy - I got to find you as well 

Afm- I'm home now, we got 4 eggies, so pretty pleased with that  but we had one nasty surprise, DP sample was quite poor  so we doing ICSI. It was very unexpected, DP never had any issues, so no idea what  happened   Anyways, will be praying that we get good fertilization now  

Love to all  

Xx


----------



## yola

ahh lola great 4 eggs.... mmm has your fella had a cold or been ill in last couple of mths..... what did the clinic say ..... what was bad about it ?? i think sperm can be variable .... has hubby got absolutely blotto in last couple of mths i mean serious drinking session not just a few beers.... anyway doesnt matter now, thank god for icsi !!!! yep it was funny seeing your profile pic on face book you know what its like you get a image of someone in your head and they are completely different....
how are you feeling did they do another intralipid today ..... hope your not to sore last egg collection they only got 2 eggs out of me but i felt quite crampy that eve....
i will praying for you tonight for 100% fertilisation.... will they call in the morn .... 

yolanda


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi everyone

Just a wee reminder that FF is *public* forum therefore everyone including non members can see the information posted - including links to ******** accounts. 

As we all use screen names to protect our identities - might be worth reviewing your posts in case there's something in there that you don't want in the public domain. 



Mini xx


----------



## Hevan81

Thanks Mini - sorry  

None of you lovely ladies look how I imagined!! You are all mega pretty. Lola I'm sorry to say I had you pegged as the steriotypical swedish blonde, lol!! 

Lola - fab news on the EC. That's much better than you thought the other day. Sorry about the knock with OH sperm. I had ICSI and think its much better - they force those little b*****s in there!! When will you hear fertilisation success? Keeping everything crossed for you    

Hello to everyone else, have a fab weekend!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Not a problem honey - I always forget that its public and all sorts comes out ..      


Best to use PM's to send each other your real names etc..


Take care


    


Mini xxx


----------



## Clomper

Hi girls,

Yes I thought you had to be amember and log in to see everyone's posts on here, until I found my Oh reading one of my long winded posts he had just googled!! (probably about him!!)

Lola, that's great, and icsi is a great thing, we had it as backup as one of my Oh 
's first samples wasn't very good at the start of this year, he blamed me because I took it to the hospital for him keeping it warm in my bra!!!    that they all take!   

I've got hevan, missy, yolanda and Lola on ******** now, you all look lovely! As you can probably see I don't put much on there, but did make baby public when we got to 12 weeks. Wonder how many people have seen me about and thought, hasn't she piled the pounds on!!

Hope everyone is doing well...   

Clomper xx


----------



## yola

i forget we are public......  oh well hopefully i wont get hounded on ********  by admirers i doubt it ha ha .... hey if anyone else wants to give ******** names lets PM........


love to all , have a good wk end XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Missy123

Lola 4 eggies    i    you get good news today and sorry about DH sperm but sure ICSI will do the trick.   

I forgot it being open to the public too so thankyou Mini for reminding us. It might be an idea to remove your last names from here so you don't get anymore ** requests from all and sundry and we will pm in future for links.


----------



## yola

missy got you on ******** lovely to put faces to names...... ive changed my profile name ...... im not very good at this computer lark ... my last name was my maiden name as there is only us in this country wasnt hard to guess it was me dohhhh........ you never know one of your friends might go on and there you are blabbing about how their pregnancy is destroying you .... to their face your peaches and cream .......... ohhhh not a good senario


----------



## yola

lola

ive just  checked out your profile to see if you had posted...... all i want to say is do you remember Emma from last cycle ...... she got 3 eggs  i think she had day 3 transfer and the were not perfect cell division .... do you remember she was worried as scanner wasnt wking and they just put the embryos back in..... well i remember thinking poor girl thats never going to wk ...... well blow me down she was the first to get a bfp !!!! and is now happily preggo......... so it just goes to show you dont know whats going to happen ...... i know it is crazy hard but try and keep your pm going and your sanity ......  dont let it beat you yet xx


----------



## lola33

Hi ladies,

Yolanda- thanks for the words of encouragement  you are absolutely right, it is just impossible to know what will happen. So will try my best to try to be positive, although I do find I really hard.

Diamonds- How are you getting on?  

Hello to Lolslie, Catherino, Mejulie, Clomber, Hevan  

Afm- got the call from the lab and I have 2 embies. 1 egg was not mature, which I sort of expected and 1 didn't fertilized. Very mixed feelings, I know that I should be happy that I have 2 embies, but cant help to feel very disappointed with this cycle, cause everything went wrong and I responded much worse  My 
downfall is I am very competitive( been working in sales for most of my working life) and obsessed with numbers and good perfomance    so can't help to transfer those expectations to my tx and the lack of eggs and embies does get me down very much. But on the good note I know for sure that it more than possible to get PG with just 1 egg/embie so will have to work hard  not to sink in to a self pity mode  ET is Monday, so will be praying in the meen time that my embies are growing strong   

Hope everybody are having a nice Saturday, the weather is looking pretty good here in London  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - Keeping everything crossed for Monday, I assume you're having both put back? Sending lots of      

Hello to everyone. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. I went to watch my team play hockey this morning and couldn't resist having a bit of a hit around before the match. I have definitely missed it. My little one will def have to be a sporty little thing...... Now I'm watching my 1st Xmas movie of the year, although I've never heard of it before, it better be good............

So let's find out a little bit about each other; what's your favourite Xmas movie??

Mine is Santa Claus The Movie. I've loved it since I was a kid and have to watch it every year. Close second is National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation XX


----------



## Clomper

Lola, we will keep everything crossed for your two little embies   , and I will say a little   for you on Monday! It's all so nerve wracking!

Yolanda, you did confuse me for a minute with your new name, had to take a second look, as it's so close to Lola! You are right about the identity thing, and maybe I should change mine because clomper is a childhood nickname, so many people may be able to put two and two together!

Hevan, I love The Snowman, in fact it has so many childhood memories for me, just the music makes me want to cry, if I don't get over these hormones I will be a blubbering wreck this year!! I like the grinch too, easy watching! 

I will be making Christmas wishes for those of you girls who's dreams have yet to come true next year.

Something very surreal happened today, we were shopping in Gloucester (looking for some more comfy clothes for me) in h&m when we heard a parade coming down the high street outside the shop, when I looked out it was snowing really heavy and the parade were passing playing their instruments! I stepped out of the shop to have a look and set the alarms off to my OH's embarrassment! This also gave me a big lump in my throat(slightest little thing  ) as snow was the last thing I expected, it has been bright sunshine most of today!

Clomper xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi guys,

wow - so good you have all facebooked each other - I am a social networking laggard - so I dont have a ******** account.......so guess you will all have to remain my faceless friends for a while longer.  Sounds like a lovely idea to meet for a drink if we could - I live in Hertfordshire just outside London.

Lola - keeping my fingers crossed for you - really hope the two little embies continue to grow well over the weekend   

Hevan & Clomper - how are you both?  Getting fat yet xxxxx

Missy & Yola - so are you both enjoying some time out from the cycling at the moment? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

AFM - well its all over for me again - went up to the clinic for my baseline scan to start stimming, only to find that I have a massive cyst on my right ovary (so big it fills the entire ovary).  Absolutely gutted - as devastated as I was when i got the BFN - hadnt thought I had got my hopes up that high - but clearly I had as I couldnt stop crying yesterday!  Now have to wait until after Christmas to cycle again, as due to the Christmas break they cant fit anotehr cycle in.........feels like it is never going to happen for us.  Feeling very down in the dumps.  And in true 'great timing' my best friend in the entire world had her first baby - a baby girl - last night......so pelased for her - but to be honest just felt like the cosmic universe was sticking two fingers up at me big time!!

Will be back in touch in the next few days to catch up with you all xxxxxx


----------



## Clomper

Diamonds, I'm sorry to hear you have had to stop this cycle so early! And like you say it is great timing for your friend to have her baby, but you are sweet being so happy for her. Take this time to do a few things you have had to put on hold, a few glasses of wine over Christmas and I highly recommend a nice weekend at a spa or similar! Spoil yourself, get yourself better and I hope you start to feel a bit happier and more positive for 2012.     

Clomper xx


----------



## yola

ahhh diamonds what a nightmare when you were all geared up to go again .... i think a little break inbetween might be a good thing..... you can enjoy xmas and then start again clear slate and get rid of that cyst...... and you will be cycling with me ...  and missy i think ....
diamonds sound like you live  not to far from me ......
christmas films  the one that always pops into my mind is national lampoons christmas vacation home alone films remind me of christmas,,,,,,,,,,,,,

clomper your post made me laugh cant believe it snowed  ,,,, quite a nice day here ....


mejulie when are you back from hols ?

yolanda


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - I'm so sorry hun, what a huge blow. Sending you lots of love and  . The new year will soon come round.


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies, 

sorry i've been awol but been crazy at work :-3

Diamonds - i so wish i could give you a big hug. you must feel like screaming, tx can be so bloody frustrating! sending lots of luv to you both xxxx

Lola - congrats on getting the eggs & 2 embies. will you put them both back at et? will send them positive vibes to help them grow. lots luv & hugs xxxx

Yola - I fly out next sunday on my hols & can't wait as soooo need a break. xxxx

Missy - hows everything with you, hope all is going to plan xxxx

Heven & clomper - i love hearing info about your preg pls keep us up to date with it all xxxxA

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - its been a tough week. came home y'day & broke down in tears, could not stop & cried for hours :-(
Got myself in a right state but feeling much better tonight. poor dh didnt know what to do or say.
no idea what set me off but i suddenly felt so sad. it was weird.

julie xx


----------



## Clomper

Good morning everyone!

Mejulie, it sounds like you deserve that holiday! Only a week to wait then! Are you going somewhere nice and warm? I must admit I wouldn't fancy seeing me in bikini right now!!  
Hope you start feeling a bit less down though, remember it will be your turn new year, and you can watch yourself getting fat in spring!!!   

Well I have to say this is the first year since being a very little girl that I have no apprehension about christmas! It has always brought back rubbish memories and seemed a completely pointless waste of money to me, I have always worked as many hours as possible over the festive period and drunk far too much the rest of it! This year is different. Next year will be different again, for all of us I'm sure.   

Lola I am sending    to your little embies! 

I hope all of my other "faceless friends" (although I've seen someof you know!) are doing well and having a lovely weekend!

Clomper xx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds    i had an IUI cycle abandonded because of a cyst after about 28 injections and felt robbed of my chance so i know how you are feeling hun.
The cyst should go on it's own but it's a real pain to get that far but better to know before more injections. 

Lola     for ET transfer tomorrow.

mejulie40 we all get like that from time to time blame the hormones! Sounds like you really need that holiday   

Hi to all my friends on here faceless or not and hope you are all ok.


----------



## diamonds18

Hi all - thanks for your kind thoughts - have spent the weekend feeling sorry for myself - and cant shake the 'blues' at the moment - be good to go back to work tomorrow for a distraction!  

MeJulie - sending you a massive hug - it is hard to stay positive all the time isnt it - great that you have a holiday to look forward to in a weeks time xxx

Lola - wishing you so much luck for tomorrow - hope the ET goes well   

Christmas movies - I love Trading Places, Mary Poppins ( I know its not technically a Christmas movie but it is always played at christmas! and The Snowman......

What about favourite Christmas food?............I LOVE christmas pudding - I cant eat wheat at all, but M&S do an amasing wheat free version - yum yum yum......


Have a good week xxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

my favourite christmas movie's are home alone & its a wonderful life as they always make me laugh & cry.

favourite food would have to be christmas dinner, esp when we have been drinking champs all day & get the munchies hee hee.

Lola - best of luck tomorrow. sending lots of babydust your way xxxxx

luv to you all xxxxx


----------



## catherino

sorry been away for a while again ladies! I'm rubbish aren't i?! Work has been crazy, I'm a nursery nurse and been settling in lots of New babies so pretty exhausting! Plus me and dh are decorating our spare room. Lola hope everything goes well 2moro and your 2 embies are really strong. Its crazy that your nearly at the end again! Praying for a BFP for xmas! Diamonds sorry it hasn't worked out this time. You get yourself all prepared physically and mentally. We'll be cycle buddies in the New year. MeJulie dont beat yourself up about being emotional its all part of the process. I still hav my moments made worse by my job sometimes! Fav Christmas films are the snowman and love actually! Saw the coke advert earlier and thats when u know its Christmas. I am on ******** so Wil send you my name and you can look me if you want to. Hope everyone else is well Xx missy hope all goes well on wed at your follow up. Xx


----------



## Missy123

Catherino do you have any dates yet of when you will be starting your FET? Have you decided if its medicated or a natural one?
Got my follow up on wednesday so feeling quite nervous about it now. Thanks for the good luck.   
Hope they haven't found anything that could stop my tx and then still have the worry like diamonds that they will find a cyst again. The worry never stops does it.
I know we will all get there in the end    but it's the bit inbetween isn't it.


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, I will catch up with personals later.

Lola - Just wanted to wish you luck for ET today.   those little embies have grown strong over weekend. Sending lots of   and  Xx


----------



## yola

lola good luck thinking of you !!!!!!!


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies 

Diamonds- so sorry to hear about your tx being postponed    totally understand that you are feeling gutted and that you were looking forward getting started. But the time will fly fast and in a way maybe it is better to give your body a bit of rest  tbh I would probably wait till next year if I wasn't going back to work in  Sweden, so felt that I needed to squeeze in a cycle now when I have loads of free time  part of me wonders if my  worse response this cycle is down to putting too much pressure on my body in short period of time, so maybe it is blessing in disguise that tx got postponed  

Mejulie- oh hun of course it is all still very raw after everything you have been through   I'm sure that getting away from it all will help you a lot, it helped me very much.

Hevan- hope you enjoyed your early Christmas movie  I don't think I ha e any Christmas favorites as such, but Home Alone it's always fun too watch  and I do get all cozy inside when I see coca colas Christmas add, sad but true  

Thank you all for all the support  and for all the good luck wishes    Saturday was a bit of a dark day....literally, I refused to leave  the house during the day cause I didn't want to see the daylight, but sunday was much better  even managed to go to cinema and  see Breaking Dawn, which I must say I didn't like as much as the previous 2 movies, but it was still ok. ET is at 12.20 so here we go, praying that my 2 embies has grown strong   

Love to all  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

Catherino - Good to hear from you. I think I found you on ** and have sent a friend request  

Lola -     

Missy - You're follow up appointment seems to have taken ages to come around - although I'm sure you don't need me to tell you that   Hope it all goes well and you get good news for your FET in the new year. What are the differences between nat or med (apart from the obvious). Do your success rates alter much between them? Or is that things they will cover on Wednesday?  

Mejulie - great to hear from you. Sorry you had such a bad day the other day. It's so hard and such an emotional rollercoaster. Sending you lots of   and hope you are doing ok  

Diamonds - How are you hun? Sending lots of   your way too. What a huge blow. I know it's not much consolation but maybe a break over Christmas will be good, give you a bit of a break, and you get to join all the other lovelies as cycle buddies again. I really am so sorry it didn't go ahead this time   

Hello Yola, Lolsie, and anyone I've missed  

AFM - Had my 16wk MW appointment today (although I'm 15wks tomorrow). Everything is looking ok and she was really pleased, in fact she said I was perfect!! I will keep telling DH that  . I got to listen to the heartbeat which was so amazing. I was allowed to record it as DH couldn't be with me today and I keep playing it back. Next appointment is 16th January, to allow enough time to have had 20 week scan. 

As for Christmas food, I've thought about this longand hard this morning (actually food is all I seem to think about at the moment, constantly hungry  ). I love Christmas Dinner, but I reckon my fave is a Christmas sandwich on Boxing Day , mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lola33

Hi girls,me again 

Hevan- so happy to hear everything went well on your scan, in fact it wen perfect  I think you will doing the right thing by reminding this to your DH  

Afm- I have my precious cargo n bord  No bad news today, thanks God  My 2 embies are perfect grade 1 8 cell embies , I am sooooo happy that they kept on growing strong, now it's just up to mother  nature, I sure hope she is kind to me this time around    

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Lola    glad things went well for you and well done on grade 1's     Look after that cargo!    I have everything crossed this is the one.

hevan time is really flying by now, it seems like last week you said you got a BFP and now you are talking about 20 week scan's! The little one will be going to school before you know it.   
I don't think there is any difference success wise but they use medicated if you aren't regular or in my case they want to know and plan when they can fit you in.   

Hi to you all and i love christmas dinner but you can keep the meat and the pud!


----------



## Clomper

Yey Lola!!!!   get plenty of rest for the next couple of days then. Oh I will be crossing everything for you!!   

Hevan, why did you have to mention Christmas sandwiches?!!! I could murder one now! Looking down at my waistline, I'm starting to look like a gret big turkey!!

And Missy, I would eat your meat and pud!!   I hope it all goes well at your follow up on wed.  

Hope everyone else is well! 

Clomper xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - I'm so happy for you and had a little tear!!   on being PUPO     Now make sure you get plenty of R&R during your  I hope OH is waiting on you habd and foot!! When is OTD? Sending lots of sticky vibes     

Clomper - You do make me  . I know what you mean though, I'm salivating at the thought of one!!  

Missy - Does that mean you don't get a choice then? How do they medicate it? Sorry if I'm asking too many questions, just curious


----------



## lola33

Hevan- aawww Hevan bless you  

Clomper- thanks so much hun 

Missy- Thanks you   good luck with your follow up on Wednesday    and good luck with the decision on if to go for medicated or non medicated FET 

Afm- Just had a call from the clinic regarding my progesterone levels, I had it tested today cause I started to have brown spotting last time 5 days after ET and just wanted to make sure it was not because of low progesterone. My levels were high and that means that body is absorbing my 3 a day ( yes I'm paranoid ) pesarries just fine, well one less problem to worry about then 

Xx


----------



## yola

yehhhhhh lola perfect 8 cells  you may not have loads but quality is key so now you can be competetive  grade 1,s baby you cant beat that.......  excellent news re progesterone ...... 3 pessaries wow thats a lot .......  is that 3x 400mg ............. now the dreaded 2 wk wait ..... bloody torment  so hevan and clomper  have you any advice for lola ??


hevan i just cant believe how quickly that has come round amazing really ... must be very emotional .... perfect ehhh good things come to those that wait XXXXXXX


mejule ............ we all have our wobbles  you have been so strong ..... A lovely holiday is just what the doctor ordered.....

ah ha so missy is a veggie ......  good luck for wednesday ... i dont like christmas pud either


clomper have you started to expand  then ........  love to alll .........

got my histo results back ....... all fine  xx


----------



## Clomper

Yolk, glad histo results were good. Yes I am huge, but part of that must be baby!?   

Lola, after ET I just did what they said to do. Two things do stand out in my mind though; one is that the doctor told us it fine to have sex when we liked, so we did a couple of days after transfer! Felt funny, and I was a little worried after, but here we are 13 weeks preggers! The other is that we had a blazing row two or three days after ET, and I mean blazing! I completely lost the plot, considering you are supposed to avoid stress, this was the opposite, I threw the remote control and my iPad at my poor OH! 
Some clinics tell you not to have sex, and some people that have different conditions are advised not to, but mine didn't and a part of me thinks that at least there was a little passion in the making of this little one!!   
The very best of luck!!   

Clomper xx


----------



## mejulie40

Lola - 2 wonderful embies on    board. fantastic news, so happy for you both. sending lots of wonderful babydust your way. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Yola - so please histo all ok, great news  

Lola - as for 2ww, I was laid up for 1st week with the OHSS so literally couldnt do anything. Just rest as much as poss. No right or wrongs do what you feelnis right. XX


----------



## catherino

Thank you all for your friend requests, some of you not so faceless now lol!!
Lola so pleased to hear you had a good day today. Take it easy and look after your little ones!
Missy- my period is due around 2nd jan so will ring clinic and book a scan. If all looks good then i will have natural, i have to do ovulation tests every day and when i get the lh surge thats when i need to take the ovitrelle injection then have my frosties put back! The only way i couldnt do natural is if i ovulate and then they would have to do it the month after. I think i,ve got that right it still confuses me a little!! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Hevan it's the same as a fresh really, the pill, buserelin injections to stop ovulation but no stims you have some tablets instead to grow the lining etc and then a trigger and pessaries.
They then put them back how ever many days after ovulation that your embies our old e.g 3 days hope that makes sense. I think i've got it right. 
Will know tomorrow if it's definately medicated but i'm guessing it is as had a call from the drugs company yesterday but haven't rang them back yet as i want to make sure.

Yola yes i'm veggie and great news on the results of your hysto!   
Lola that's brill that your body is absorbing the pessaries.    Like you said one less thing to worry about.   
catherino    that things go well and your body plays ball.   

clomper you're so tiny so hard to think you will ever be huge    but that's probably why you are noticing it more.    
If it was me they would probably just think i had put on a few more pounds and get away with it.   

Hi to the ones i have missed, hope you are ok.


----------



## diamonds18

Just a quick one tonight -

Lola - fantastic that you have two embies on board - hope you have been getting lots of R&R xxxx

Yola - glad the histo results came back ok!

Hi to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies just a quick me post as i have dinner to do. Hope you are all ok   
My follow up was today and they didn't really tell me anything i didn't already know    They didn't know why it didn't work as they were such good quality  
I now have the problem of deciding how many to thaw and whether to try and take them to blasts as they are 3 day.
There are 6 frozen in 4 straws  2x2 2x1 but they want to thaw the 2 singles first as they are the best quality but if 1 dosen't make it they will have to thaw 2 more so i could end up with 3. They want to defrost 4 if i want to take them further but could still end up with none then i would be out of sync to thaw the last 2.
Why is life so full of tough decisions and why am i so indecisive i hate decisions    I can't decide  
Good job i know what i'm doing for dinner.


----------



## catherino

missy I'm glad your follow up went ok. They didn't really tell me anything i didn't already know either. Decisions decisions! Are all your embies blastocysts? Lucky i only hav 3 frozen so i Wil hav all my defrosted. I just pray that we only lose 1 coz they hav said we can hav 2 put back this time. Xx hope everyone else is ok Cant believe i had to de ice my car this morn! Winter is on its way!


----------



## mejulie40

Good morning ladies,

Lola - how are you, hope the 2ww is not driving you too crazy.
sending lots of babydust your way for a "bfp" xxxxxx

Missy - my clinic didnt tell me much either. just that it was great tx had worked 1st try & it should make it easier next time. when will you start again or have you already? xxxx

Diamonds - how are you feeling now? hope you are both ok & can get your smiles back for xmas xxxx

Hevan & clomper - good to hear your pregnancies are going well. any strange cravings yet? xxxxx

Yola & catherino - hope you are both well xxxxx

afm - only 3 days left at work & then i'm on holiday whoo hoo!
feeling much better with no more tears. spoke to clinic y'day & they want me to go in before xmas to plan next tx end jan. act feel quite excited.

lots luv, hugs & babydust 
julie xxxx


----------



## Missy123

catherino none of mine are blasts  we froze on day 3 as clinic said they have a better success with them than blasts. I wanted to try and take them all the way but kind of got scared when they said it was possible to end up with none and a bird in the hand and all that.
I had an 8 and 9 cell grade1 put back on day 3 and have 1 x grade2 8 cell, 1 x grade1.5 7 cell, 2 x grade2 7 cell and 2 x grade2 6 cell left frozen.   
Glad your decision has been made for you having blasts aleady and  they all make it. 

mejulie40 glad you are feeling much better it all takes time  I am excited too but cautious not to get my hopes up.  This is all so hard.
So good you are making plans for your next tx now too 

 to everyone else x


----------



## lola33

Morning girls 

Missy- sorry that your follow up didn't offer any answers, but that's pretty much how it is for everyone, the fact is the doctors do not know why some high quality embies fail to implant, it is just one of life's mysteries. Best of luck with making the decision  about your frosties, I too hate making big decisions like that

Catherino- lucky you that you don't have to make any decisions about your frosties 

Mejulie- good to hear you are feeling better  enjoy your holiday, I'm sure you will  looks like it will be one happy bunch cycling in January   

Diamonds - hope you are feeling a bit better 

Yola- Good news on from your hysto  at least now you know there is no issues there

Hevan- yes, I remember you didn't feel so good after EC because of OHSS, that's must have been horrible, but oh so worth it  The "good" thing about not having so many eggs is that i think you feel much less sore after EC, at least I did, just very light period pain 20 min that's all

Clomper - so sex and and couple of arguments is your receipie for success  might try the sex part  we did so much arguing last time.....it was pretty bad, I'm glad that this time it was so much calmer. Funny that you through your iPad at your DH lol I think I love mine too much to do so  DP seriously thinks that I love my iPad  more than him.....I guess sometimes I do  

Love to all

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - Hope you are feeling ok. Lots of sticky    

Missy - Sorry your clinic didn't offer much, but it's positive that they thought everything else had gone well. What a hard decision for you to make. How are you doing with that?  

Mejulie - Glad you are feeling happier again. 3 Days till your holiday, soooo jealous!! Have a fab time. I'm glad things are moving forward again with your TX and you are looking forward to getting started.  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Missy123

Hevan i have had discussions with mum and sis today and we all thought it was better to thaw the 2x 7 cell and if 1 dosen't make it thaw a single one.
I'm far from an embryologist but seems a better way of doing it.    I will ask them again when i go for a scan in January and of course i have to speak to DH but he will go with what i say anyway, anything for an easy life.   
Any sickness or cravings yet?   

mejulie40 hope you have a lovely hol before you get back to the madness again.   
Lola more sticky    

  to everyone else.


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - That makes far more sense to me. Tbh I had been thinking the same thing. They're there to guide you but surely as they're your embies the final decision should be yours? When is your next appt at clinic? I have completely escaped MS which is great. The tiredness has eased but when I've had a busy day I really feel it. No real cravings as such. I'll really fancy something one day and have to have it but nothing wierd and wonderful yet


----------



## Missy123

Hevan i'm so pleased the decision is made as when DH came home from work i brought up the subject and he said the exact same thing to me without me even mentioning what i thought!   
I thought i was going to get "you decide"  So it's a miracle itself and that's what we are sticking to and not going to let them sway us! 

Love to you all and lots of


----------



## Hevan81

That's great news Missy, I'm so pleased. How exciting


----------



## Clomper

Hello ladies,

Lola, I hope you are doing ok and not driving yourself too   ! Still hoping and   for a BFP for you!  When is your OTD?

Missy, it sounds like you are feeling nice and positive for January, and have chosen which of your frosties to go for! Not long to wait now...

Julie, you will be off on your Hols today, I hope you have a fab time and destress well!

Hope all of the rest of you are doing well and getting ready for Christmas. I don't seem to be having much luck in the "getting ready for Christmas" plans! 

Clomper xx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies 

Clomper- thanks, OTD is on Friday, but I might be naughty and test early....will see how I feel  I'm not ready for Christmas just yet either, need to get cracking on presents shopping sooner rather than later....

Missy- good that you feel good about the decision made, that's one less thing to worry about 

Julie-  hope you are enjoying the sunshine 

Hevan- I'm doing ok, but getting a bit more nervous now when the big day is just around the corner. Hope you and the bump are doing well 

Diamonds- hope you are feeling a bit better now  and looking forward January

Hello to Yolanda, Catherino, how are girls doing? 

Afm- I'm still doing ok and fairly calm, but am definitely getting a bit more nervous now. Too scared too hope for good news. I hoping for the best, but preparing for the worst. Just hope that if it's not good news, I won't get as devastated as last time, cause those was one of the darkest days in my life, so I really don't feel like revisiting that place  

Love to all 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, hope everyone has had a good weekend?

Lola - Everything is seems to be happening really quickly for you this time around. Can't believe OTD is Friday. Keep positive. Hope you are getting lots of R&R. No tlong to go now.    Me and the bump are doing well thanks. Can't believe I'lbe 16 weeks tomorrow!!  

Missy - I'm so pleased you and DH had exactly the same thoughts about it, it's definitely the right thing to do  

Hello to all other lovely ladies. So it's pay day today, phase 2 of Operation Xmas Shopping begins today..........Oh the stress


----------



## yola

ok im bonkers my outside lights are up .... ha ha christmas pressies all bought and wrapped.... and my tree is going up on friday... ive got to much time on my hands ....... lola fingers crossed for you ....  missy glad you have made a decision sounds good to me... hevan and clomper happy you are both doing well

me julie and diamonds how are you guys....

afm  nothing to report.... just sent off menstrual blood to greece ewwww to test for hidden c mycoplasma and ureplasma bound to come back positive as most peoples do but i feel i have covered all bases..... just had period which was 4 days late  was just starting to get hopes up no luck there..... went to adoption meeting which made me realise not ready for that yet ..... i have a plan .... next period end of dec so will start down reg day 21 so about week 3 in jan ..... if this ivf doesnt wk im done with the lister and am going to look into a different clinic ,,,, i am considering greece serum clinic.... but who knows hopefully wont get that far... still praying for a natural miracle 
lots of love yola


----------



## lola33

Hevan- Best of luck with Christmas shopping. I made an attempt on Saturday, went to Primark on Oxford st.....BIG mistake, it was like a war zone  so I left, the other shops were not as bad though. Bought a few things, but I ams very naughty and tend to by a few presents for myself as well 

Yola- You are definitely winning the Christmas race  I'm doing ok, considering the situation. Good luck with the Greek test, I tested positive for hidden C, did not test for those other bugs. It seems like majority of people do test positive, which does makes me a bit suspicious  but as you say you just want to cover everything, just of pure desperation sometimes  Good to hear that you have a plan of action, looks like a lot of ladies will be cycling in January so you will be in good company  and fingers crossed for a natural miracle   

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, hope all is well with everyone  

Yola - Thought I'd let you know I ahve now completed all my Xmas shopping!! Just waiting for it all to arrive now so I can start wrapping  

Lola - Thinking of you for tomorrow    

Well, Christmas has officially started. The Sky Christmas movie channel begain today and I'm watching it's a wonderful life


----------



## lola33

Hi girls,

I did a HPT 2 days ago, the digital test showed "Not pregnant" I have been feeling like AF is on the way and was totally convinced that it hasn't worked. Was crying and crying spoke to DP about it and we decided that we will give it a rest for a few months before going for a next try in Sweden. I was so upset that I opened a bottle of red to drown my sorrows. After a couple of glasses of wine I had this wonderful idea to do a test again this time using First response and guess what to my absolute shock I saw a very, very faint second line, it was definitely there, although hard to see. I couldnt believe my eyes, needless to say I dint do more vino after that  Anyway I have done 5 tests over the last 2 days and the second line is getting darker and darker  I even did a digital test just now and it shows "pregnant 1-2 week" Omg I am still in chock can not believe don't know I if should laught or cry   Will be going to my clinic for a blood test, just to make sure tomorrow. It is so early on, I'm too scared to believe it's true. Please God, let it be a sticky one     

Loads of love to you all  

Sorry for a me post, but I'm just too excited 

Xx

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

OMG!! Lola!! I nearly cried. You can't get a false positive, especially not 5!! I'll try to save my excitement for you until you have the bloodtests to confirm, but yeay. I don't want to jinx it but I've had a really good feeling about this TX for you. I'm so so pleased and excited and can't wait til you have your bloods and when you find out how many you have on board!


----------



## Missy123

Lola that's brilliant but like Hevan said i don't want to jinx things either so will give you all the dancing things when you have had it confirmed but it looks good to me!   
I'm so excited for you.      

Hevan guess you did your shopping online then or was it just too much to carry?    I love wrapping the pressies that's the best bit knowing it's nearly all done!

Yola hope things go the same way as lola for you too.    How long do you have to wait for your results to come back?

Clomper are you getting ready for christmas yet it's not long now you know better pull your finger out!    You have a good excuse it's baby brain!

Hi to everyone and who have i got for buddies in January? ET w/c 23rd


----------



## Hevan81

Ha ha Missy, mostly on line but did hit the shops on Tuesday too. Love wrapping, I wait to do them all ay the same time X


----------



## Clomper

Lola!!!!!!! Yey, yey! I did the same as you had the very fain line and watched it get darker each day!!! Oh I am soooooooo pleased, that also brouht tears to my eyes! Ok I'll shut up now.... No jinxing....!

Missy, I have only got a couple of things actually bought but I have the ideas for most of the others! That is the hardest bit, thinking of what to get people! I am not working tomorrow really so going to do some shopping tomorrow, then we are going to the bullring in birmigham Saturday to have a look, think we are mad because it will be sooooo busy! 

Hevan, you too?! I can't believe you and yola have finished your Christmas shopping already! I wish I could be that organised then I wouldn't have to face the crowds or the queues!

I am hoping that all things to do with Christmas are going to stop making me well up! Mind everything does at the moment!!! Even the cocacola advert!!   

Hope all the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well!

Clomper xx


----------



## catherino

Lola I'm with the others and dont want to jinx things. Fingers crossed that would be the best Christmas present for you both! So exciting! Xx missy I'll be your buddie in Jan I'm due period 2/3 Jan so Wil need scan about a wk later then I'll be off again! Cant wait to get started. Lets hope 2012 is our year! Bit depressing that I've said that for the last 5.5yrs! Xx


----------



## yola

omg lola fantastic ......  thank god you didnt have ivig ....... i will keep everything crossed ...... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yola

hi lola


hows it going any news .... hope your ok and trying to relax ......  hope the spotting has eased off ..... 

mejulie hope you are ok still trying naturally ?

hi diamonds clomper hevan hope you girls are ok...
missy  hows things with you

i had my xmas do last night so feeling jaded today ...... but had a good time just chilling watching  x factor....  who do you think is going  to win ? 


yolanda


----------



## Hevan81

Hey, have I missed something?? Lola....spotting...? Lola hope all is well. Did you have your blood tests friday?

Hi Yola - I'm all good thanks. Had my Hockey Xmas do last night and had a fantastic night. Lots of dancing. Had to leave early though as was up again at 5.30 for work this morning  Have been absolutely shattered. Can't wait to get home 

Hello to everyone


----------



## lola33

Hi girls,

I have had a very stressful couple of day. Went for blood test on Friday, my HCG came back at 89,  fine for 14dpo, so I'm definitely PG  but my Progestrone levels have dropped a lot, was 99 on the day of ET and just 31 on Friday, so no wonder I have had spotting. I absolutely panicked and thought that it would be all over if my levels go lower. My dr phoned me and said that I have to take progesterone injection in addition to my 3 pessaries a day  so had run to the clinic yesterday morning to sort out the injections and get instructions on how to do them, it's bum injections so something new to me. Had my second injection this morning, DP is very good at doing them, so I'm glad. The spotting has eased of now, hardly anything at the moment, so really hope it's stays that way    Will go back yo the clinic tomorrow to check my levels again  

Hevan- Glad to hear you had a good night out  hope you can get away soon and put your feet up 

Yola- Sounds like you let your hair down as well  I reckon Marcus or Little Mix will win. I do like Little Mix I must admit  What do you think?

Hello to Clomper, Cathrino, Missy, Diamonds, Julie, hope all you ladies are doing good  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - I didn't know you'd had spotting. Glad they have managed to sort you out. Low progesterone might explain why you weren't successful last time. I'm so pleased for you and   this extra injection does the trick. Good luck for tomorrow.    As for XF - I haven't seen last nights yet but Marcus has been my favourite from the start. I think he should win, but unfortunately most winners don't go on to be much of a success. I don't mind Little Mix but think there have been better acts already gone out.


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

Lola, I didn't realise you had been spotting, I'm so glad they tested your progesterone and put you on the injections! I will have everything crossed for you that everything is ok now! I know that this wait is horrible, just try to relax and think positive.

Yola and hevan, glad you had a good night out last night. I have my work Christmas do on Wednesday, just hope I can make myself look half decent!  

I have also nearly got everything ready for Christmas now! Lots of wrapping to do though! We are getting a small tree next weekend, last year we got the last one we could find at the last minute, it was very lopsided and short and stubby, but we felt sorry for it so gave it a home...Everyone made fun of it! 

I think I have been feeling LO moving, maybe he or she is getting excited for Christmas, or Christmas dinner at least!

Missy and catherino, so you will be cycle buddies in January!

Diamonds and Julie, hope you are ok and getting ready for christmas.

We have had a very busy weekend and are now chilling out watching Turner and Hooch while the roast is cooking itself! Loving the cosy afternoon/evenings!

Clomper xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lola - OMG ......fantastic news..... great the spotting has stopped - really hope that progesterone level has popped up for you - and you get a good result tomorrow xxxxx  how exciting!!  

Hevan, Clomper and Yola - I cant believe how organised you both are for crimbo - I have only just started this weekend and feel like I have sooooo much to do and no time to do it - not to mention I have two christmas parties and havent organised anything to wear either!!  Yola - when do you cycle again?

Missy and Catherino - As long as my cyst disappears (fingers crossed) I'll be budding with you in January as well - I will be stimming w/c 23 Jan though - so a little behind you I think!  I cant wait to get going....

MeJulie - how are you?

My best friend had her baby girl (ICSI baby) two weeks ago so we went up to meet her yesterday -so gorgeous - makes me want my own even more.....was very emotional to be honest, and a bit hard, but I am really happy for them!

X-factor - lost interest to be honest - not sure who I think will win - Marcus is a lovely cheeky chappie, I think Micha B has the best voice and overall stage presence......but to be honest none of them have the real' X' factor for me!!!!  

Have a good week everyone xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Diamonds - been a while, hope you're ok. Are they monitoring the cyst? Hope it disappears so you can get started in january? It's hard to see others success but just keep telling yourself it'll be you next. I agree with you on XF. No1 amazing. Misha is the best act overall but she shouldn't win, simon cowell isn't the right person to manage her style of music.

Clomper - glad you're feeling baby move. Haven't really since the other day although sometimes I think I feel something.


----------



## Missy123

Lola hope things have improved now and glad they found the reason. Hope the bloods are good today    
Diamonds hope that horrid cyst has gone so you can cycle again in January with us   
MeJulie hope you enjoyed your holiday and the sunshine and are now less stressed   
Hevan and clomper glad things are going well for you both   

yola hope you have recovered today after your night out   

Hi to everyone else and i don't care who wins the x factor now as i liked craig but if i had to pick my vote is with little mix.


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Clomper- hope the wrapping up the gifts is going well  I'm no where nere done with my Christmas shopping, because of recent events it has been the last thing on my mind, but hopefully I will get around to it this week

Diamonds - I'm sure your cyst will be long gone by January   so nice that you, Missy and Catherino will be cycle buddies again 

Afm- had my bloods done today again, and Thanks God  it was good news.HCG went up to 319, so increasing as it should and my progesterone levels is sky high at over 200   so the bum injections definitely doing the job  Was told by the nurse that I can do injections every other day from now on, cause my levels are so high, I'm also on 3 pessaries, so should be fine. Now the torture of waiting for the first scan, really hope I can keep calm and don't stress too much

Hello to Hevan, Yola, Julie   

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lola - excellent!!!!   do you know when your scan is going to be?  

Disaster day for me   I went in my lunch hour to try to get a party outfit - found one (good news) and tried on a necklace to go with it - took off my diamond solitaire necklace that DH got me a few years ago and I wear every day, and in my haste didnt put it back on......only realised tonight when I got home - just praying that someone nice has seen it and handed it in from the changing room - though knowing my luck that wont happen - I am absolutely gutted - havent told DH yet - and hope he doesnt ask me where it is this evening when he gets home.....so send me lots of postive luck vibes that it will turn up tomorrow when I phone the shop!!!!


----------



## Hevan81

Lola -       I am ssssoooooooo pleased for you. Like I said last week I had a really good feeling about this TX for you. I'm afraid to say it is a torturous wait until your first scan, worse than the 2WW. You'll get lots of pains and it's really difficult to tell what's causing it, AF, PG or pessaries. Just don't overdo anything. Keep calm and relax. Have you got a date booked in yet? I'm really pleased the bum injection has worked. OMG, so excited for you.   

Diamonds - Oh no. I hope someone hands in your necklace for you. Maybe tell DH it 'fell off' and you don't know where...... dodgy catch or something?


----------



## Missy123

Lola      that's fantastic news. 

diamonds i hope there are lots of honest people where you live and one of them hands in your necklace


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies,

Lola - whoooooooo hoooooo "B F P"
i had a good feeling about your tx & i'm so happy for you both 
its so scary to get spotting but at least they have found the prob & treatment is working. makes me wonder if i could have the same prob, will have chat with doc. xxxx

Diamonds - what a nightmare. sending poss vibes your way that the necklace is at the store waiting for you.
pray your cyst has gone for next cycle in jan. xxxx

Clomper/hevan - good to hear your pregnancies are going well & the little ones are making themselves at home xxxx

missy/catherino - looks as if we will all be cycle buddies again in jan xxxx

Yola - can't believe you are ready for xmas. i've not even started & have so many to buy for. 
i too pray for a natural miracle every month but so far no joy :-( xxxx

Afm - we had a lovely break in lanzarote but i'm soooo cold now i'm home bbbrrrrr :-(
no nat miracle this month but we have our fingers crossed for a xmas miracle as af due xmas day!
my apt is booked at the clinic for 20th dec to discuss next cycle which i guess will be mid-end jan.

luv, hugs & babydust to us all

julie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - So glad you had a lovely holiday. Sorry no nat miracle this month, but what an amazing Xmas present that would be.............I will be keeping everything Xd that happens for you     

Hello everyone, hope all is well


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - glad you had a great holiday - I am so envious - would love some winter sunshine!!

Good news - there are some honest people in the world.....my necklace was handed in to the store owner so I can collect it later this week when I can back there!  yipee...wont have to own up to dh afterall - my faith in the human race is totally uplifted!!!  So happy - as it was actually the first proper piece of jewellry  DH bought me about 15 years ago now - and I wear it every day....(though it did cross my mind perhaps this was a good time for an upgrade.......... ) 

Have tested for ovulation this month using the kit and have tried naturally.....not really holding out much hope as have the cyst (on top of all the dh fertility issues) and already feeling the usual period type pains so not expecting success next week - bummer - but hopefully I will be ready to join you all in January for the cycle

Off to watch Vampire Diaries now - I am addicted - had missed series 1 - so have watched box set back to back over the last few days, then will return to this current season!!


----------



## yola

lola you must be so pleased fab news you will have to tell me when you had your intralipids done maybe this made the difference my re said thy will do it same days as egg collection  ...god you must be excited ...

diamonds fab news about necklace
missy i will cycling with you as i started dwon reg prob abot 2nd week in jan fingers crossed xxxx

helo everybody,..... got my results back for hidden C negative thank god didnt fancy the antibiotics still waiting for  mycoplasma and ureplasma ....  so still unexplained to some degree other than high fsh and amh maybe my eggs arent brilliant anyway still trying nat i did pee stick this mth and was suprised to get a positive on day 11 xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Yola - good news about the result for the hidden C...good luck trying naturally this month - what a nice christmas pressie that would be!!  xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Diamonds - our positive vibes saved your necklace 
fingers crossed it happens nat for you this month xxxx

Yola - Hope your dreams of a nat bfp come true this xmas. i did pee stick on day 6 once as i had a feeling it was early & it was. af arrived a wk earlier too but it was sad as i thought the lgt bleed was implantation bleed & it was just my af, really messed with my head that mth. xxxx

Lola - hows things? hope you are taking it easy & looking after you & the little one xxxx

Missy, catherino & hevan - hope you are all well. xxxx

Afm - have started my xmas shopping, only 25 left to buy for. we have a big family with 13 neices & nephews it's going to take me ages!!  Oh well have my xmas party to look forward to on 17th just need to find a nice dress for it. been feeling bloated since tx anyone else had the same? 

lots luv julie xxx


----------



## yola

mejulie ... ive put on quite a bit of weight this yr ,,, i blame ivf .... and the fact i just cant be arsed ... but i know what you mean about bloating .... xx
good luck getting a killer outfit


----------



## Missy123

diamonds so pleased you got your necklace back    we found a handbag once and took it to the police station and the owner came around with a big box of chocs and some flowers. 
She had driven off with it on the roof of her car and things were all over the road. We picked it all up and she said all that was missing was a box of matches.   
Then when my husband lost his wallet i thought we would be repaid but    so you have to thank your lucky stars.

mejulie good luck with all those pressies.    I'm still bloated too. Good luck for the natural bit too   

yola 1 down 2 to go    hope the other tests are good too. Good luck with the natural bit would be a great pressie to yourselves.    and I don't mind losing a cycle buddy if it means you to get a BFP    

Lola, Hevan and Clomper this is your last xmas before you have your little ones to enjoy it with.   

Hope evryone else is ok   

AFM last pill tonight before i start them again on the 16th Dec and drugs came yesterday so getting a little closer.


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Thanks so much for all congratulations, means the world to me   it is still very early days, but I am feeling a bit less stressed now, hope I can keep sain in the next 2 weeks 

Yola- Great news on negative hidden C results  must say that a lot of people get positives (me included ) so you are one of the lucky ones  Fingers crossed for a natural miracle for you   

Diamonds- So glad you got you diamond back  there is good people left int this world! I would be so upset if I lost something that was given me as a present.....it's not even about the monetary value, you just get so emotionally attached to some things, specially jewelry 

Mejulie- glad to hear you had a lovely brake, you so need it  Can imagine it must be a chock to your system being back in very cold England. Good luck with the rest of your Christmas shopping 

Missy- sounds like you are all ready to go....times flies so fast, you all will be cycling very soon 

Hevan- in deed the wanting around is a torture, a part of me does even wants to go for the first scan, cause I'm so scared.....but of course it has to be done. Glad I have you and Clomper here that can give me some advise if I completely loos it ....but hopefully I don't. You must be really excited for your next scan....it's the one where you could find out the flavor isn't it? 

Clomper- how are you, when is your next scan?

Catherino- how aer you doing?

Love to all you lovely ladies 

Xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,
Haven't posted for a few days, but trying to keep up with you all.

Lola, the wait for the first scan is the worst I think, because you don't want to let yourself believe it until you see that little heartbeat! take it easy and try and be patient! Oh and make the most of not feeling sick! I have just thrown up on my landing carpet...!   I am sure it will all be wonderful for you though, each day that goes by y.our little bean is getting baigger, stronger and more comfortable in your tum.
I have booked a private gender scan on my OH's birthday next wednesday, because he is desperate to know which flavour we are having!

Diamonds, I'm so glad somebody handed your necklace in, there are some decent people about!! I think it's good tom try naturally but know that hopefully you will be starting tx again in January if you have no luck, don't put too much pressure on yourself.

Mejulie, so glad you had a nice holiday, you really deserve it, especially with everything you have been through. You have a lot of people to buy for then for Christmas! Good luck Getting through it! I also hope for a natural miracle for you, but if not think of 2012 as a new start, with a happy ending I hope!!and talking of bloating, I put on half a stone before I had ET and have put on another stone since! Some of that is baby, but most of it is from the hormones and inability to exercise the same since stimms. This IVF takes it's toll on us all!

Looks like a few of you will be cycling together in January, I look forward to hearing about your progress... And your BFP's!!!

I had my works Christmas do last night, and despite a few people being a little worse for wear(!!) the rest of us had a great time, I stayed out dancing till 11! Managed to find an outfit that showed a pregnant bump, not just a load of fat! In fact over the last week, I suddenly seem to look quite pregnant, which is something I have waited such a long time for, can't stop looking at it! Baby has decided that I shouldn't have another night out though, have felt terrible all day today! It has been worse than a hangover and considering I drunk water all night, not used to feeling like this...hence the being sick on the landing!

I hope that everyone else is doing well, nearly the end of a very eventful and emotional year...

Comper xx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - I have felt really bloated since the first cycle - despite the fact my weight has actually stayed the same - I have put on a good inch or so round my waist.  Also - by (.)(.) have grown by two cup sizes....I hate it!  I cant believe how many people you have to buy for - I thought my shopping list was big but I buy for half that number!!!

Clomper - wow you have stamina to have stayed out until 11pm - sorry you suffered the next day so much - and puking on the landing carpet doesnt sound much fun !!  How exciting to find out the flavour - will you let us all know? (I know I am nosy!!) xx

Missy - so if this is your last pill, when you start again on the 16th is that still down regging ?  When do you think you will start stimming?  I have all my drugs ready to go as I had already got them in for this cycle - it didnt seem as daunting this time round for me - did you feel the same? x

Lola - I can imagine how apprehensive you must feel about that first scan - I think I would too - but as Clomper says I guess all you can do is try to relax as much as you can and keep thinking positive thoughts to send to you little beanie xx  

Yola - I know what you mean about the 'cant be arsed' bit - since the first round of IVF I have been so unmotivated to do any exercise whatsoever and more motivated to eat and drink whatever I feel like..........not a good combination!!!

Catherino - great that you will be cycling in January with us as well - with Hevan, Lola and Clomper showing us how its done - now its our turn to ensure this is the luckiest group ever on FF!!!

I have just got back home from visiting my nan in hospital - aged 86 she has just gone through major heart surgery - amasing woman - but she is soooo poorly - it is heartbreaking to see.  She is in ITU at the moment - full of tubes and machines doing things for her - so if you have some spare positive vibes    please send them her way as I am praying she has the strength to pull through this.  She was determined to have the operation as she had become so restricted in her life due to her heart problems she could no longer leave her flat or do the things she loved like walking - and I am so proud she has done it - but really worried at the moment!  One of the things she said to me before she had the operation was that she is determined to see my first child........how much I would love to make that come true - as then that would mean she has made it through this horrible time and I would be a mum and the happiest person in the world!!!!


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- so sorry to hear about your Nan    I'm sure she will get better soon. I was very close to mine, but unfortunately she had a stroke 2 years ago and never had a chance to see mine or my sisters child. Whishing your Nan a quick recovery     Let us now how she is getting on

Clomper - oh how nice to finally get that bump  I'm sure you looked amazing  Sorry that you didn't feel to good though, but I guess it comes with the territory. Funny that you mentioned feeling hangover while not drinking. I just said the same thing to my DP. I don't get any sickness, its too early for that, but I have been feeling nauseous and very thirsty , just the same when I wake up after a good night out  What a great idea to find out the flavour on your hubby's birthday 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

Diamonds - How amazing that your necklace was handed in. There are some good people left in the world. How are you feeling?   the AF pains are conception pains and you get a natural miracle for Xmas. Sorry to hear about your Nan. Sending lots of   to her to make a speedy recovery. She is already a strong lady for having the surgery done, hope it gives her a new lease of life so she can meet your first child. She sounds determined  

Yola - Great news on your hidden c results.   for a natural miracle for you this month too  

Mejulie - Wow, big family. Good luck with your remaining Xmas shopping and dress shopping, any joy yet on that front?  

Missy - It's all coming around quickly for you. How come you break between pills? Is one for DR and one for stimming? Hope it all goes well  

Lola - Everything you're feeling is completely natural and so memorable for me. Every time I got pains I was visiting the loo and checking my undies!! It's so hard to relax and believe it until your first scan, and your gonna have two little beans in there!! Don't be afraid to contact your clinic about anything though. You'll be fine, what a fab Xmas pressie for you and DP. Do you have a date for your scan yet?  

Clomper - So sorry you'r still suffering from MS, sounds like you're getting my share of it! It's amazing how your energy suddenly comes back isn't it? I was like that at my hockey do last weekend, dancing all night and drinking just water (and a sneaky little swig of cider). I felt hungover the next day, but for me I think that was a lack of sleep as I wsa up at 5.30 for work the following morning. It is amazing to have a real bump. I've had mine since about 13/14 weeks and love it. My friend is 11 weeks ahead and has been having hers measured so I've been doing mine at home. Measure from your pelvic bone to the very top of your bump and it should measure the same in inches as you are in week give or take a couple. I measure 16 and I'm 17 weeks. Hope your MS disappears in time for Xmas so you can enjoy it  

Hello to anyone I've missed. Lolsie and Tigge are you still with us? Hope all is well  

AFM - Got my works Xmas party tonight, a load of drunken coppers........ Last year me and my friend seemed to provide the entertainment, this year we get to watch everyone making idiots of themselves. Then we have a wedding tomorrow. Busy busy. Glad I have Sunday to recover, then I have a daytime station Xmas do on Monday. Gonna write my Xmas cards today and wrap pressies Sunday, feeling very festive. Our little Xmas shrub is up. (We only have a small living room so just have a little 3ft jobby at the mo. And DH will be putting the lights up over the weekend. It was his birthday yesterday, so we had a lovely chilled evening with takeaway and a movie.


----------



## Missy123

diamonds     for your nan, hope she gets better soon and the     worked for your necklace!
Hevan well you have a busy weekend! How did the party go? Hope you enjoyed watching the idiots.    Hope you enjoy the wedding today too.   
Clomper    for you showing off your baby bump! Exciting about you and OH finding out what flavour it is. Do you have any preferences? Just healthy would do for me.    

Hi to everyone else   

AFM there isn't any stimming on a FET just a pill called progynova to help with the lining. I think the break in pills is just for the clinics timings.   
The day after i finish my next lot of pills i start injecting Buserelin and then i'm in for a scan on the 9th of Jan. If all ok i then start the progynova until i trigger around the 23rd Jan if my lining is thick enough.
It's all new to me so still quite scary and have the worry of the thawing process too.


----------



## mejulie40

Good evening ladies,

Lola - how are you feeling, hope all is well. xxxx

Diamonds - when will you find out about next tx, are you having scans to check that cyst xxxx

Missy - sounds as if all is good for your tx. pray bfp is on its way in 2012 for you guys xxxx

Clomper - hope the sickness has eased & you are feeling ok xxxx

Hevan - must be so amazing to feel the little one growing inside, its soo exciting. xxxx

Catherino - hope you are well & ready for xmas xxxx

Afm - been working all day, very tired :-( 
tomorrow i plan to go on a xmas pressie mission to buy for my mega family. still need to find that party dress too. going to be a long day !!!

getting ready for xfactor final tonight i think little mix will win as young girls around here luv them. 

luv, hugs & babydust to us all
julie xxxx


----------



## yola

hey girls


ive been reading all your posts but had a massive hangover at the weekend ha ha ......................

glad you are all ok 

lola thanks for pm really appreciate it   

willl catch up properly later im at work ......

13 days till the big day whoo hoooooo


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

Yola, I hope you have recovered from your hangover! Good to let your hair down and have a break from the day to day! Are you getting stir crazy for Christmas yet? You have been ready for a while now!

Mejulie, did you manage to find something to wear? And get all that Christmas shopping done?

Diamonds, I hope your gran is back on her feet and doing well, what an inspirational lady! I hope you are ready for your tx in jan, so soon now!

Missy, time will fly by and you will be pupo before you know it! How exciting. That is one good (or bad)thing with christams and new year, it's over before you know it! I'm sure your little frosties will be fine.  

Hevan, the sickness is only when I am tired now. Today was a bit rubbish because it was my OH's birthday yesterday so busy day and I haven't been able to sleep for three nights!! It's all sent to try us! Hope your Christmas do was a success, and that you managed to be the heart and sole of the party without being able to drink! I am starting to quite enjoy having a laugh with others getting tipsy, I almost find it more amusing watching them!

Lola, how are you feeling? How long till your scan? Are you starting to feel any ms yet? Hope you are doing well.

Catherino, hope all is well with you, and you are getting ready for Christmas, the new year, and... The next round of tx!

Love to anyone I have missed!

AFM, as I mentioned it was my DP's birthday yesterday and one of his presents was a gender scan... We are having a son! We are so pleased! Like most of us, I had never thought I'd see this day, but hang on in there girls, it will be your turn next!! I feel so blessed, I will finally have a little family.

We are expecting snow tomorrow, and as long as work is ok, I will be very happy to stay in with our little Christmas tree and the heating up high looking forward to christmas and what the future has to bring.

Clomper xx


----------



## Missy123

Clomper       What a great pressie for DP a son! Thanks for letting us all know.   
Sounds a good idea to stay in with the heating on all snuggled.    Don't risk going out in it it's really not worth it.

Hi to all my other friends (faceless or not)    hope you are all keeping warm.


----------



## yola

clomper .................. fab news ohhhh  lovely a boy     what about names now  !!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Clomper- big congrats!!! It's a boy!  so very excited and happy for you  What a lovely present. I'm doing ok physically, do feel nausea, but nothing too extreme. I must say early PG feels a lot like a hangover, tired, nauseated and thirsty    Who knew....I am very nervous before my scan though 

Yola- you are welcome hun, hope it helped a little bit, I'm still very confused about all the immune stuff and it doesn't help that it costs a fortune  

Hevan- how are you sweetie? Soon is your turn to find out the flavour 

Hello to Missy, Diamonds, Catherino, Mejulie, Lolsie hope you are all well  

Afm- I have been feeling very emotional lately, so very scared that something will go wrong. Must say that I find waiting for the first scan much worse that waiting for OTD, not coping too well. Keep on wondering if I'm still PG or not, almost tempted to do another HPT, but don't want to get too paranoid   I did a CB digital on Sunday and it said 3+weeks, so looks like the hormon levels are going up. I just wish I could feel a bit more relaxed but it's just so hard. I'm also worried that I'm going for the scan a bit too early, I will be 6weeks and 3 days on Monday, so there is a chance I won't be able to see a heartbeat just yet, would be better to wait till 7 weeks, but I'm leaving for Sweden on Tuesday, so a bit of stressed out situation at the moment.....guess I just have to hang in there for a couple, more days   

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - I found the wait very stressful, you don't stop worrying. 6 weeks is the recommended time for the first scan and I'm sure they will find HB. You'll be so amazed when you see that little white flicker on the screen. And of course relieved. What a great way to start your trip to Sweden. Hope the nausea doesn't manifest into sickness. The paranoia doesn't go away. I've been having a wobble this week!! All is good though. My next scan is 28th where we hope to find out the flavour.  

Clomper - Work's do was great. Was quite fun to watch a load of drunk coppers making fools of themselves. Me and my PG colleague normally drink most of the guys under the table and now we have realised just how much we have been able to pack away. Those days are long gone now..... 

Hello to everyone else, hope everyone is starting to feel festive? Not long to go now.


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - Have you had your scan yet? Hope all goes well and you're all ready for your trip to Sweden XX


----------



## lola33

Hello girls,

Hevan- thank you for thinking about me sweetie   yes, I had my scan today and everything went well   the little been is right size and I even saw a heartbeat, so very,very relieved. But of corse the next 6 weeks are crucial, so I am very happy, but not totally celebrating just yet, will have to wait till 12 weeks scan to do that. I will have another scan first week in January     Hiw about you, when is your next scan?

Hello to everybody else here, hope you all well 

Xx


----------



## Clomper

Lola,

Yeah! That's great news, and another milestone crossed! You are right the next 6 weeks are crucial, so take it easy and look after yourself and bubs. Every day that goes by LO gets stronger... I'm so glad for you.

If positive thoughts can make all of your dreams come true, then you should all be celebrating in 2012. A new year coming up, and hopefully lots of baby bumps for our faceless friends!        

Clomper xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - that's fantastic news! I'm so pleased. That first scan is so amazing and seeing that little white flickering heartbeat makes you want to cry. So you've got one very special little bean in there? Each scan is a milestone and the worrying wont stop but you can relax a bit now. I'm so pleased for you, what a great Xmas pressie for you and OH. 

I have 20wk scan next wednesday, really looking forward to it. There's always a little bit of worry but I have been feeling much more movement now. Hope to find out the flavour too. Have an amazing time in Sweden. HAPPY CHRISTMAS PREGNANT LADY XX


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Lola - so pleased your scan went well, must be so amazing. xxxx

Hello everyone else, hope you are all ready for christmas xxxx

Afm - had apt at clinic this morn & they have put me on short tx this time as had so many probs last tx. i start tbe pill with my end of jan af with ec 5th march so prob be way behind u guys. could start in dec but want to try extra mth of nat first. still praying for that xmas day miracle 
had work party sat night was great fun, me & dh spent all night on the dance floor showing off our moves. 
still have pressies to buy but plan a big shop fri. 

luv & hugs to you all

julie xxxxx


----------



## yola

hi guys

lola wonderful news you must be delighted have a fab time in sweden xxxxx
me julie ive just come on today was hoping for nat miracle to im bloody misrerable now ****** off with myself for thinking this mth will be diff ....

hevan ,clomper prego ladies hope all ok how wonderful this time next yr you will have your little ones enjoy the last relaxing xmas you will prob have for 18 yrs ha ha

merry crimbo everyone ... 
afm all my test results were  negative  good news but still leaves me wondering why no success . im convinced its my crappy eggs oh well hopefully next yr .... although i have been saying that for the last 3 yrs


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone - only 5 days to go - Happy Christmas!!!

Lola - great news about your first scan - so pleased everything going well  

MeJulie - you finished all that christmas shopping yet?  Sounds like you are all ready to go again - good luck trying again this month  

Hevan - I cant believe you are 20 weeks already - really hope the scan goes well tomorrow xxxx

Yola - glad all the tests came back negative - 2012 is going to be a good year for us all I can feel it!   

Clomper - a boy   - congratulations - now you can start thinking about names.......??

Missy - are you ready for Christmas?  Not long until you get going again in January! xx

Catherino - how are things with you?

AFM - been a crappy end to 2011 to be honest....as you know first my cycle got cancelled at beginning November, then despite her fighting spirit my nan passed away, and then last weekend I was taken to hospital after getting abdo pain - diagnosed with appendicitis - so had it removed and now spending time on the sofa recovering.  Needless to say I am not ready for Christmas, and I can hardly move at the moment so there will be no christmas shopping for me!  and not sure I will be able to travel to my mums either for Christmas now as not recovered enough..........so at the moment not looking forward to Crimbo at all - roll on 2012........


Clomper, Lola and Hevan - your last Christmas as couples - enjoy!!! 

Yola, MeJulie, Missy and Catherino - here's hoping we all have a life changing 2012 as well!!

Hope you all have a wonderful christmas !!


----------



## Clomper

Oh Diamonds, I'm so sorry about your nan, and at this time of year after the year you have had! Poor you, and appendicitis too! Well things couldn't get much worse then could they?! I hope you can start feeling a bit more positive about 2012, and I hope the very best for you.
Get better soon   

Clo xx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds I'm so sorry to hear about your Nan. She sounded a very brave and determined lady. Hope you recover soon from your op so you can try to enjoy some of the festivities. Sending you lots of love and   and   2012 is your year. PS scan is next wk Xx

Yola - Glad your results are all negative but sorry it doesnt answer why you struggle ttc. Sorry it didnt happen for you this month.    for a successful 2012  

Mejulie - Good luck with your last minute crimbo shopping.   you get the best xmas present ever


----------



## yola

diamonds .......... poor you kick in the teeth ehh i hope you feel better soon.....  i hope you enjoy xmas sod the pressies etc just enjoy relaxing.... very sorry to hear about you nan..... things can only get better 2012 bring it on


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - such sad news your nan passed away & cant believe you had to go in for op!! what a crazy emotional year for you. pray that 2012 will be a happier one for us all. sending you a great big hug xxxx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds    so sorry about your nan and then on top you having to have an op.
Hope you recover enough to be able to get to your mums and if you aren't well enough to go shopping send DH! Seriously as long as you have something to eat and drink your health is more important.
Take it easy and roll on 2012!   

yola it's good news with the results of your tests but like you said you are still unexplained.   

Hevan gosh that's gone quick can't believe it is your 20 wk scan already next week. Good luck and hope you can find out the flavour too if you really want to know! 

mejulie bet you are a wizz on the dance floor. I could never get DH on the dance floor not even for a slow one    He got drunk at our wedding knowing he was going to have to dance and then just stood on my feet!   
  you get your christmas miracle!   

Hi to eveyone else, hope you all have a lovely christmas.


----------



## lola33

Greeting from Sweden  

Diamonds- I am so sorry to hear about your Nan    may she rest in peace. Sorry about your apendecited as well   you really have been through a lot lately, so please look after yourself now. There a saying in Sweden, not sure if it's the same in England, but it basically says that "All bad things comes in three" it truly was the case for me in 2009, was terrible year for me, 2 close family members past away in a short space of time and had a huge relationship crisis. You had your "3 bad things" happening to you, so the only way is up from now on    

Hevan- good luck next Wednesday, let us now if it's   or    must be amazing to feel the baby move

Yola- good to hear that test are negative. Please don't say that you have crappy eggs, it is simply not true. You are still young and your eggs are as good as anybody elses your age. Sometimes it's just takes a few cycles to get that BFP, even for the girls with good AMH. IVF is just such a gamble, really hope it's your lucky one next time  

Mejulie- Looks like you have a plan of actions sorted out  but there is always a chance for that miracle  

Afm- thank you so much for all congratulations girl. I am still being cautious though, there is still a chance of things going wrong at this stage, even sonographer said so. I will be taking one day at a time, definitely don't feel safe yet in any way. As my sister said " I am very happy for you, but I will be even happier after 12 weeks scan" I think she summed pretty much how I feel. Feels so good to be home  really looking forward Christmas and New Year now

Love to all  

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Diamonds - how are you feeling hope you are ok xxxx

Hevan.clomper & lola - must be fantastic to end the year preggie  esp after tx. xxxx

catherino, missy, lolsie & yolanda - hope you are all well xxxx

Afm - feeling a bit low to be honest, have slight bleed & although i pray it could b implantation i know in my heart its my af arriving early :-( so wanted to be preggie xmas day esp for dh more than me. oh well more xmas shopping to do tomo that should take my mind off it.

luv to you all 

julie xx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie I will be   for a christmas miracle for you  . Whatever happens thia month, you'll be ending 2012 on a high!! Hope you enjoy shopping tomorrow Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - thanks for ur mess.
it was my af :-( but i'm ok. plan to enjoy xmas & then try again before i start my pill end jan.
hope you have a fab xmas xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Oh I'm sorry lovely. What a gutter. But at least you know that plans are in place to start again and this time next year it will be a different story!! Have a really lovely Xmas Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Wishing all you lovely ladies have a lovely Christmas. Enjoy all the festivities. Hope 2012 gets off to a flying start for all of you


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- sorry that the   arrived    but as Hevan said at least you are all ready to go for next year and have a plan of action  

Wishing you all a great Chrismas with your families and loved ones  Will be thinking of all of you startings tx next year, may we see a lot of BFPs on this thred     .....I'm sure we will 

Lots of of love

Xx


----------



## catherino

hello ladies sorry I've been awol! AGAIN! I just wanted to pop in to wish you all a wonderful Christmas. Have fun take care Xx


----------



## Clomper

Mejulie, I'm so sorry you didn't get your natural BFP, it would be so much easier if we all could get our dreams the natural way wouldn't it? Good think is you will be starting your next treatment in a few weeks, and this will be the one   

Wishing all of you ladies a very Happy Christmas! Eat, drink and be merry everyone! 
  

Clomper xxxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

merry christmas ladies xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies. Hope you've all had a lovely christmas. Do you have plans for new year?

Had my 20wk scan today and it's a  . Me and DH are so excited, I can't wait to meet my little man.

I hope that 2012 brings you all baby joy


----------



## Missy123

Hevan      so that's 2 little men due up til now!    

Hope you all had a lovely christmas and wishing you all     for next year. It's been a tough year for us so    the next one is better and brings all our dreams.


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone! 

Congatulations Hevan - how exciting!  

Hope you have all had a lovely Christmas?  Lola and Clomper how are you both doing?  

MeJulie - sorry that the natural cycle didnt work - as Missy said it has been a tough year hasnt it - lets hope 2012 brings us all our bundles of joy!

Missy, Catherino, Yola - hope you have all enjoyed your Christmas time an are getting ready to go again in January!!

AFM, sorry I havent been about - post op recovery has taken it out of me a bit! - Still not able to do much at the moment.  Didnt go away as planned for Christmas - so it has been very quiet and quite strange really - though I have loved spending time with DH!!  

Bad news is that my clinic wont allow me to start the next IVF cycle in January due to the mending the abdomen has to go through following the operation.....so the earliest I can now start will be February - and as I start a new job in February it is more likely to be March to be honest!  DH and I are pretty gutted about it all, but trying to stay positive that 2012 will still be our year!

Anyway - what plans do you all have for New Year?  It will be a quiet one for us, but as long as I am with DH I dont mind so much!!  (I know that sounded so corny didnt it......but you know what I mean!!!)

I am sending you all lots of baby dust ready for the start of 2012!!


----------



## Hevan81

Oh diamonds, I'm so sorry you've spent xmas recovering still, and that its set back your next cycle. What a blow. It'll all be worth it tho when you get that bfp!! What's the new job? NYE is looking to be a quiet one for us too. Just DH and me probably. Hope you're not feeling too poorly! Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Hevan - how wonderful to find out its a lovely little boy growing inside. so pleased for you both xxxx

Diamonds - so sorry you had to spend xmas at home & tx has been delayed but it is best to wait until your body is ready before you try again even if its soooo frustrating. wishing you a speedy recovery. xxxx

Missy - Hope you had a great xmas xxxx

Hello everyone else xxxxx

Afm - had a lovely xmas day but came down with the flu on boxing day, went to work tues but staff sent me home as so poorly. been stuck in bed since & its not getting any better :-< have booked a posh resturant with my parents for new yrs eve, just pray i will feel better for it. 

Luv to you all
julie xxxxx


----------



## catherino

hope everyone had lovely Christmas. Diamonds wishing you a speedy recovery to get started again. Hevan congrats on your blue bundle! Wishing all the lovely ladies with bumps a very healthy delivery in 2012 and everyone still on the ivf journey hope all your dreams and wishes come true. Lots of love to all Xx happy New year


----------



## Clomper

I hope you all have a lovely New Year!
Really hope all our dreams come true in 2012!

Clo xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Wishing you all a very happy new year ladies. Hope you have fun tonight and   2012 brings baby joy to all XX


----------



## Missy123

Wishing you all a safe and happy New Years Eve whatever you plan to do and hope all our dreams come true in 2012!   

diamonds hope you have a speedy recovery and you can get started again soon.   
mejulie hope you feel well enough for you meal tonight.   
catherino are you still on track for January tx?   
AFM last pill next wednesday and injections start on thursday! First scan 9th Jan and hopefully 2 put back w/c 23rd Jan so     2012 will do it!


----------



## lola33

Wishing all the lovely ladies a Happy New Year!!! Wish that 2012 will bring many happy news to this thread     

Lots of love to all

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Happy new year ladies....

May all our dreams come true in 2012 xxxxxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

*HAPPY NEW YEAR  TO  YOU ALL !!!!*
MeJulie - hope you were feeling better enough to go out last night in the end?? 

Missy - wo hoo - starting again........how exciting - keeping everything crossed for this cycle for you xx

Hevan - did you have a nice NY Eve with DH? We watched London on the TV as Big Ben struck midnight - fireworks were spectacular!!

To everyone - hope 2012 has started well for you, and wishing you lots of happy times ahead

xxxxxx


----------



## tigge66

Happy New Year to all, may all our dreams come true. xx

Tigger x.


----------



## Hevan81

Well here it is ladies, new year, new start! Are you all ready to go again?

Diamonds - NYE was ok. DH wasn't really in a drinking mood so we played cards, watched the hootenany and hit the hay about 1am. It was quite nice really, although sounds really old and boring. We had been invited to a couple of things but just couldn't be bothered. How are you feeling now? Hope it's a speedy recovery.

Tigger - Good to hear from you. How are you? Any plans for TX?

Mejulie - How are you feeling now? Hope you are better. Did you make it out NYE?

Missy - 2 more days til you start injections. How are you feeling about it? Hope the scan on Monday is all good. Good luck for TX

Lola - How's your little bean doing? Do you have a date for your next scan?

Catherino - Good to hear from you. Hope you had a lovely Xmas and NY. When do you get started again? Are you ready? 

Clomper - Are you recovered from the party season now? 

AFM - All good. I'm now on count down now, 16wks til I finish work.

lots of love to all and extra   fro all the TX ladies XXX


----------



## Missy123

Hevan i'm sitting here with yards of toilet paper for my nose and feeling sorry for myself and hoping i'm feeling better for my first injection on thursday.
Pulled myself out of bed to have a peak on here and dose myself up with some more meds and get a tasteless cuppa before going back up to keep warm.
Can't believe how fast things have moved when you are talking about maternity leave already.
I didn't have a very exciting NYE, walked down my mums as she was having a little do but got wet in the process which i think led to my cold so now wish we had just stayed in like you did.

How are all the rest of you doing?


----------



## yola

hello girls

hevan congrats great news ..... time is flying by....

diamonds........hope you are recovering and can start treatment asap

missy exciting mth for you ... hope you feel better soon

mejulie how you feeling now hope you got out for new yrs

clomper...... hows the bump growing have you thought of any names yet

lola how are you feeling hope sweeden was good ..... did you have ivig in end i cant remember did you get immune tests redone.... hope all is well do you have another scan booked in soon.. hope you werent suffering morn sickness over xmas

tigge lovely to hear from you

afm....... im meant to contact clinic this period to start down reg.... not due for 2wks and then i have to wait till day 21 to start so 1st wk in feb i suppose..... the whole thought of doing it all again makes me feel depressed.... i feel ok right now life pretty much back to normal..... so scared to start it again.... new yr i went to pub got drunk usual had a good night..... back to wk tomoz which i dont fancy much either have loved the break.... we have got 3000 in bank saved towards next ivf.... part of me just wants to spend it on a holiday for me and hubby much deserved havnt been away for 2yrs........ but i want a baby so desperately ... scared ivf will lead to more heart ache.............


----------



## Hevan81

Hey Yola, sorry I missed you off, I knew I'd forgotten someone. Sorry you're feeling so apprehensive about starting your next TX. It must be so daunting. Never give up on your dreams, they will come true Xx

Missy sorry you've got a cold right before you start TX. Maybe it's a blessing on disguise and will take some of the pressure off of starting tx again, you'll be more relaxed from the rest you're getting Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Missy - hope you are feeling better & ready to start your injections. have a good feeling this tx will get you that "bfp " xxxx

Yola - i understand how you feel about starting tx again but this could be the time it works so you just have to try again. xxxx

Hevan - How is your bump, has it grown much over xmas? when is your next scan. xxxx

Clomper - Have you still got that sickness, hope you had a great xmas & new year xxxx

Diamonds - how are you feeling honey. guess we will b tx buddys in feb  xxxx

Tigge - hey! how are you? good to hear from you xxxx

Catherino - Hows things? hope you had a nice xmas xxxx

Lola - How are you pregnant lady? hope all is ok & you are enjoying it xxxx

Hello to anyone i missed xxxx

Afm - flu now turned in to a heavy cold with a rotton cough thats driving me nuts!!
not really sure how i feel about starting tx again just want to get moving with it & get that bfp again  

lots luv & babydust 

julie xxxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

First injection done    feeling alot better today cold nearly gone but i too have a cough but the meltus is working well, mejulie you should try it adult version and i hope you are right about the BFP this tx.   
Hope you feel better soon.   

yola only natural to be scared, how many kick in the teeth can we take    We have to try though    I would love a hol too as this is our 3rd year without one but a BFP is much better.   

Hi to you all


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - Glad you are feeling better and back on your way. Sending you lots of    and   

Mejulie - Bump is doing well thanks. Do seem to have had a bit of a growth spurt over christmas and new year. No more planned scans now. Next MW appt is 16th.    and   for you too and to all ladies embarking on the next round XXX


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Finally I am feeling a bit better and feel like I am recovering! The last three weeks have been horrible - so it is great to feel like I might get back to normal again soon!

*Missy* - glad you feeling a little better now - great that you have started again - really hope and   you will have that BFP very soon xxx - What are your dates for this cycle??....

*Yola * - I completely know what you mean about starting again - I felt exactly the same before I started my last cycle - I was so scared of going back to that completely obsessive state that I had found myself in before, and was worried it wouldnt work - and for me clearly it didnt as it was cancelled with the cyst - but I know we have to take that deep breath and get back onto the rollercoaster of emotions again - as there is no other way to fulfill our dream! The holiday thing is a big issue for us too - DH and I both feel like we need some time out and some sun, but to be honest the cost of IVF and the time needed means that probably wont happen.

*Hevan* - I cant believe you are only 16 weeks away from maternity leave - that has come around so fast - how exciting!!!

*MeJulie* - I hope I can start in February with you - not sure yet as it will depend how quickly my tummy settles back down - but I am feeling more optimistic again now! I know what you mean about wanting to get going again - will your treatment be any different this time? Hope you are feeling better very soon 

*Lola and Clomper * - how are things for you both? When are your next scans? xx

*Tigge * - nice to hear from you - how are you? xx

*Catherino* - what are your plans for treatment this year? xx

Have any of you made any new year resolutions? I have a few.... to get a decent camera and take up photography classes, to get as fit as I can (allowing for possibility of getting preggars havent put definite targets in); to see far more of my friends and family ( last year IVF dominated so we seemed to shut ourselves off too much);

Then DH and I have made some joint ones - obviously to give it our best shot to make 2012 the year our dreams come true, to complete our Oz visa (we have been talking about going out there for years so either we need to get the visa application in, or stop talking about it!), to save as much dosh as we can so we can buy a house (we put it off last year as didnt want to buy that 'family' home and tempt fate).......obviously if preggars the house will come up the list and Oz will fall off........

Last year I achieved 6 out of 10 of my resolutions - so got to try harder this year!!

Looking forward to getting to know you more over the next few weeks and months and hoping by the end of 2012 we will be the most successful FF grouping ever!!


----------



## Missy123

diamonds    that you are feeling much better.   
My FET is planned for w/c 23rd Jan and first scan is monday so don't know whether to expect AF or not.    I'm a bit in the dark.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - good to hear you are feeling better & injection went ok today. do you feel dif this time?
i will try the meds as this cough is driving me crazy :-B. xxxx

Diamonds - tx will be different as they want me to use pill instead of down reg due to probs last time. said it should make it easier to stim. will start with next af end of this mth. 
still have fingers crossed for nat bfp this mth but dh keeps coming home drunk after business meetings just want to thump & shake him aarrgghh! good job i loves him  xxxx

julie xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

I'm sorry I have not posted for a while, but I have been trying to keep up with everyone!

I hope everyone had a good Christmas and new year, and hope that it will be different next year, some with babes, and some with bumps!

Diamonds, so glad you are feeling better now, you have been through such an awful lot, I'm sure things will start looking up for you now. Sounds like you and DH are making some wonderful plans, don't put anything off because things happen regardless, and things have a way of working out for the best sometimes, I really hope they do for you.

Mejulie, when we were trying naturally, I used to be fuming when the OH wanted to get drunk, and people used to say "oh I was drunk conceiving all my kids..." I used to want to hit them, thinking "you have no idea"!!! It is very hard, but I know that once we were booked in for our tx I relaxed a bit, because I knew that if it didn't happen we would be trying the IVF instead. Best of luck to you, whichever way you get there, I'm sure you will in the end.

Missy, not long at all now! How exiting, you will be Pupo by the end of the month! Hope it all goes well.

Yola, it is hard, wouldn't it be nice if they could give guaranteed results with IVF! Keep as positive as you can, and don't get down. I think it's important to feel that it will work this time, positive thinking and all that! We will be right behind you all the way.

Tigge, hope you are ok?

Catherino, how are you doing?

Lola, have you had your 12wk scan yet? Hope you are doing well, and not feeling too sick! Hope you had a nice time away. I wonder if you will also be team blue, as we have two team blues coming already out of us faceless friends!

Hevan, it is the countdown till finishing work for me too, stopping the end of April, so not too long... Catch up with you on the other thread.

I hope everyone else is well, and I will be keeping an eye on all of your progress.

Big hugs, Clomper xx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies 

Clomper- can't believe how fast time flies and you and Hevan will be going on your maternity leave soon  I will have my 12 week scan sometime in the end of this month I think   Regarding team pink or blue....hmmm, time will tell I guess  but statistically it feels like I should end up with team pink  I honestly don't care as long as I have a healthy baby, but must admit that I always had a strong feeling that I will have a girl first ....time will tell

Diamonds - glad to hear you are feeling better  Must admit, I have never made any new year resolutions, I'm dont think I could stick to them   so you getting 6 out 10 sounds really good to me  

Missy- good luck with the injections and hope it is your turn now    

Mejulie- sorry about the cold  hope you are feeling better now. When are you starting your tx?

Yola- I so understand your feelings before starting new cycle, I felt pretty much the same, it is so difficult, but I'm sure you will find the strength   and we are always here for you   I only had Intralipids, I did a re-test just before Chrismas and it all looked good, so no need for Ivig. I think most doctors use Intralipids now rather than Ivig, as it is much cheaper and also more safe

Hevan- let's the count down begin hey  next thing you know it will be May and you will meet your baby boy 


Catherino- how are you doing?

Afm- had a lovely time in Sweden  although it was not a white Chrismas for us, not a snow flake in sight, very unusual for this time of the year, but I don't mind, not a big fan of winter anyway. Had my scan 
yesterday and it all looked fine    the little bean is the right size and you could already see tiny feet and hands moving around! In fact he/she was pretty active and moving around a lot  Im only 9 weeks today, can't believe that you can see all of that so early on. Was very relieved to say the least.....I had a bit of melt down a couple of days before the scan, so very grateful it was all fine   

Love to all  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - I'm so glad everything is going well. The worrying never stops, but it's so good when you get the reassurance. The scans are amazing adn it's fantastic to see the little ones developing. You'll be amazed at the differecne between the 9wk and 12wk scans, and then the 20wk. I was convinced I was team pink, but was sooo wrong. Do you think you'll find out? Have you been suffering any symptoms at all?  

Clomper - I'm finishing at the end of April too, all being well. That gives me 2 weeks before due date. Want as much time after as possible and because I'm so limited as to what I can do at work now, I'm really not doing anything more strenuous than getting up and getting to work,  

Diamonds - Good luck with your resolutions. I'm pretty useless really. The only thing I normally do, which hasn't been relevant this year, is to have a complete detox in January - no alcohol, wheat or crap. Sometimes I carry on a bit longer. That can wait til next January now  

Hope all you lovely ladies are well


----------



## lola33

Hevan - I think I have been quite lucky and haven't suffered too much from m/s only have some nausea from time to time, but it seems to be getting better in the last week or so. I have noticed that as long as I keep on eating often, I don't feel too mich nausea   very dangerous I must say  but I have been feeling very, very tired, went for a nap  after midnight at the NYE party  I don't know what my friends must have thought, we haven't told anyone, I blamed me not drinking and my weight gain on steroids, which it true of course. What about you, did you have any symptoms earlier on? You must be feeling much better now though  I'm such a girly girl, so I guess that's why I always thought that I would end up having a girl  but it really does make any deference at all, as long as it goes well, thats the only thing that matters  

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola, I didn't suffer any nausea or sickness at all, luckily. I did get bouts of dizziness when I needed food at the early stages. I ate loads, but your LO is doing the majority of it's growing now so make sure you eat when you feel you need it. Tiredness was my killer, but again, very typical for first trimester because of all the growing. I was having naps at all times of days and could barely stay awake past 9pm. You must be itching to tell people now? I must admit, we told family and very close friends after 6wk scan, I told work at 9 week scan then the world at 12 wk. Before that I told people I'd had a kidney infection as it was the closest symptoms to the OHSS and tablets side effects. Hope you are enjoying it, despite the tiredness


----------



## lola33

Hevan - glad to hear you didn't suffer too much with m/s either, some girls get it really bad. I do enjoy my miracle pregnancy very much  still can't believe it is really true though  I really wanted to tell my friends, we are very close and I did get "accused" of being PG, which I of course denied   but I am paranoid and superstitious    so will wait till 12 weeks scan, it's not too long now 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - It'll be all the better for waiting and those who 'accused' you will understand your need to wait. It's very exciting times. Let yourself believe it, it's so amazing.

I hope by the summer all us Faceless Friends are successful XXX


----------



## yola

lola such wondeful news you must be so happy hold on tight 3 more weeks and you can tell the world ...... very happy for you xxxxxxx

afm decided you girls are right onwards and upwards phoned clinic will ring 1st day of next period which will be about a week and then down regg day 21 i suppose 


love yolanda


----------



## Clomper

Lola, glad you are not feeling too bad, I also felt very, very tired, but I had terrible nausea too! I felt a bit depressed too, I think it is because the placenta isn't fully developed yet, so your body is doing all the hard work. I felt better after 14 weeks, and have much more energy now, almost like normal. I had to eat carbs all the time, whatever and whenever! That is why I put on so much weight, and everyone said that was a symptom of a boy... Three weeks will fly by, and like Hevan said, you will notice a lot of growth by then. 

Yola, good I'm glad you are not giving up. You will get there in the end.

Clomper xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. 

Missy I seem to remember today is your first scan so wanted to wish you luck.   all is looking well


----------



## Missy123

Hevan my lining was too thick at my scan so now have another one booked for friday. Thought AF would have been here by now as finished pills last wednesday but have a little spotting so she must be on her way. So don't know if this will alter my transfer date now. Thanks for remembering i see you don't have baby brain then   
yola     it's scary i know but we are all in this together   

mejulie hows that cough?   

How are the rest of you getting on? Nice to see you lucky ladies chatting


----------



## yola

hi missy 

so how does it work .... do you have a period ... and then transfer couple weeks later  do you have to take any additional drugs..... how many embryos are you taking out the big freeze .......  it exciting  good luck with next scan 

yolanda xx


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - Never thought I'd say this but hope AF makes an appearance very soon for you and that your dates aren't altered too much. The baby brain ccomes and goes and usually comes at embarrassing times  Keep us posted on your progress  

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. Has anyone else got dates for starting TX again yet?


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - what a pain your lining is too thick. when i stop my pill (not started yet) my hosp have asked me to call if i get no bleed, they wont book my scan until then. are you on marvelon? cant wait to start again.
still have the cough just cant shift the thing. may need to visit docs if no better by thurs. xxxx

Hello everyone else xxxxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Missy- sorry about your lining, hope it's better news on Friday   

Clomper- sorry about your nausea, it's not fun, but it must be over now. I tend to get mine in the evenings rather than in the morning can be bad at times, but at least I never thrown up. I also have been feeling extremely thirsty literally from the time I got my BFP, constantly dehydrated, can't leave the house without a bottle of water  I have been eating loads of carbs too

Yola- Thanks sweetie  Believe me or not, but I still can't believe it   I can't even say out loud that I'm PG, feeling like I'm making things up or something.....good that I have my scan pictures, so I can actually remind myself. I will tell my friends after 12 weeks, just praying that the scan goes well   not looking forward telling everybody at work though, I am a very private person and really won't appreciate too many questions about pregnancy tbh, luckily I'm not a shy girl and will tell people off if I need to  Hope AF shows on time and you can get going, third time lucky   

Afm- I'm back in Sweden, tomorrow first day at work after a year off, feels good to start earning some money after such a long time. I wonder what everybody will think about my weight gane   I put on so much weight on my face thanks to prednisolone, so you can't cover it up in any way.....oh well, it is what it is.

Love to all

Xx


----------



## Missy123

AF sort of came yesterday it's not like my normal one but i don't mind anything as long as it's less when they measure on Friday which i'm sure it will be now   

yola i think that is exactly how it works, i'm jabbing buserelin in the morning and when they are happy i start progynova to thicken my lining ready to have them transferred back. 
When it's right i start my pessaries and then they are going to thaw a couple 7 cell's and hope they make it and maybe thaw a single 8 cell if one dosen't    Scary stuff

mejulie    cough    I'm was on Rigevidon, and then i will be on progynova. All these drugs that we put in our body when we haven't a clue what they are, very trusting aren't we.

Feeling rather alone this time on tx, i know you are all still here but i have no one to compare notes with


----------



## Clomper

Missy, don't feel like that, we are all behind you all the way. You will have to tell us every step, especially to dummy's like me, don't know much about FET. 

Lola, yes I feel much better now, even have my energy back, And have got back to swimming which is lovely! I hope you are not going to crazy waiting to hit the 12 week mark and your next scan. We really have to be so patient in this game. 

Mejulie, hope your stubborn cough goes away, there seems to be a lot of bugs going around at the moment, I think my flu jab has kept them away from me, but OH has had gastric flu! Like I said to Missy, I'm not very wise about FET, but hope it is all going well.

We had our 20wk scan today, our little boy is doing just fine, but is very big! According to his measurements I should be nearly 22wks, but I'm only 20wk1d! Hevan, I hope your big boy is giving you lots of kicks now!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well.

Clomper xx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - it must b hard for u as only one on tx but we are all here for you & will try to help. sending big hugs xxxx

Afm - cough gone but now have rotton cold in its place :-(


----------



## Missy123

Thanks ladies i know you are all here   
mejulie i can't believe you have a cold now, do you feel run down?    Take care of yourself.
clomper i will get you an expert on FET by the time i have told you all about it    Still abit green myself so maybe we will all learn together   

Hi to all the other ladies


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - We'll all be here to support you through this part of your journey. Will you join another cycle buddy thread too? There may be others going through FET too  

Mejulie - sorry you're still poorly, hope you can shake it before you start again  

Hello to all the lovely ladies xx


----------



## lola33

Evening ladies,

Clomper- great news on your scan  that is really good that your little boy is growing so well    I have a MW appointment next week Thursday so I guess will find out the date for my 12 weeks scan then, but I already booked a privat scan for next week anyway, just want to know that everything is going the way it should   

Missy- sorry that you are feeling a bit alone this time   but as ther ladies have told we are here for you and do update us on all your details  Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you lining is nice and thin  

Mejulie- sorry that you are still unwell   hope you feel better soon 

Hello to all other lovely ladies here 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Just to let you know that my scan went well even if it is friday 13th! I am now on Progynova to thicken it again and next scan is next friday so just have to remember to take the 3 pills a day.

Hevan i am already on the IUI turned IVF thread and the SW thread where there are ladies at the same clinic and close to my stage. A couple are PUPO and 1 is 2 weeks behind me so we can advise each other.
Glad to hear all the scans are going really well and we will have some big bouncy babies to welcome before we know it!   

  to everyone


----------



## Clomper

Well done Missy! Friday the 13th is lucky! So do you know how long it will take for your lining to thicken enough for them to pop the embryos back in?

Lola, I hope they send through your appointment soon and it goes well with the midwife, how exiting!

Mejulie, I hope your cold is better now!

Hope everyone else is doing well, and have a lovely weekend!

Clomper xx


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - great news on your scan. Don't go forgetting those pills!! Glad you have another thread for support too. Lots of   and   for you  

Lola - Good luck with MW appt and scan. MW appt will be quite long, it's just booking in, weighing and blood and urine tests. Hope you get a nice MW. Hope all is going well?  

Hello to everyone


----------



## Missy123

Clomper i'm hoping i won't have put it too far behind as ET was going to be w/c 23rd Jan. I still have to inject the buserelin everday and next friday i go up to 4 pills a day and then next will be the pessaries if the scan is good.   
Told the embryologist our plans today so they know which ones to thaw when it comes to it.    They wanted to thaw 4 if we wanted to try blasts but we are sticking with 2 @ day 3. 
If they didn't make it to blast my body would have been out of sync to then thaw the remaining 2 as they would have still been day 3 and my body would then have been on day 5. So confusing.


----------



## Clomper

Missy, will you have both put in then? It does make sense really, so your body will be as if it is 3days preggers when they go in... Then how long will you have to wait before you can test?

Xx


----------



## yola

hi girls

missy good luck with it all .... when do your embryos get put back in will it still be 23rd ??  

Hi girls hope you are all ok ... have a lovely weekend 

yolanda


----------



## Missy123

Clomper I will have 2 put back and hoping the first 2 to thaw will both survive if not i have 2 singles that they can thaw one at a time until i have 2.   

Yola ET was planned for w/c 23rd but i am a little behind now with the delayed AF but will know more next friday after my scan. My lining was 3.9mm and now i have to get it over 10 so more   

Hevan i have now set the alarm on my phone to remind me for 3 times and my dad gave me his spare pill pot to put in my bag so i can keep track that i have taken them all!
They are HRT pills and in a pack like the normal pill so as i have to take 3 now moving to 4 it will be hard to remember if i have taken them by looking at the packet.


----------



## Hevan81

Missy I'd have to set alarms too, I'm rubbish at remembering to take pills. Hope AF hasn't delayed ET too much and   your first 2 frosties thaw successfully. Hope the week doesn't drag til Friday. Look forward to hearing what they say


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend xxxxx

My cold seems too be going at last & feeling much better 
need some advice from my faceless friends. coming to the end of my last try at nat before tx starts, af due wed but having symptoms & im going crazy with the wait. did test but bfn. prob too early but had to do it :-> have very tender (.)(.) diff to touch cant explain why not grown & they hurt on sides only, very tired but could be due to my cold & just feeling a bit strange. going to test again tues as long as af stays away. aarrgghh its so messing with my head. 

baby dust to us all xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Aahh, Mejulie, how frustrating!! Don't really know what to say. The symptoms are so similar it's hard to distinguish between them. My (.)(.) got very veiny. How long did test take to come back -ve?   you've had a natural miracle and can't wait to hear your progress.   it's not AF being a complete


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - test took ages to come back with bfn result does that matter? my (.)(.) have stayed veiny since bfp so i cant tell if diff  xx


----------



## Hevan81

I don't know tbh,and I wouldn't like to fill you with false hope, but my logic says the longer it takes to think about it the better. My +ve came up straight away, but I was a day past OTD. Don't read anything into it though. I really hope it is good news for you


----------



## mejulie40

ok ladies i did another test this morning. had last cb & it had no cross "bfn" but went back to bathroom 1hr later & as i picked it up to put in bin i noticed a very faint line but it is def there so "bfp" am i pregnant or was the test left too long & its just teasing me? x


----------



## Hevan81

OMG Mejulie I am trying so hard not to get too excited. I think you need to do one tomorrow with the first wee of the day. (What does cb mean? I didn't understand that bit)


----------



## Clomper

Like Hevan said, don't want you to get your hopes up, but that sounds like a positive to me! I tested early after this tx if you remember, and I had such a faint line, I wasn't sure it was there, but it was a little darker the next day, so tomorrow will tell! I   for you!

Clomper x


----------



## lola33

Hi girls,

Sorry just a quick one from me, absolutely knackered today 

Mejulie- Sweetie will be praying that you will see a stronger line tomorrow morning     Am carefully excited for you   

Love to everybody else, will catch tomorrow  

Xx


----------



## Clomper

Mejulie, try first response! They are the most sensitive!   

Clo xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - cb = clearblue test  trying not to get too excited, feel like i could explode. not told dh will wait until i test again. have chk'd other web sites & they say it could be test error as over 1hr but i pray its not. will keep u updated. so good to have you guys to talk to xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone - just a quickie tonight for Missy and Julie -

Missy - so good you have got going and the scan went well on Friday - really hope the scan this Friday goes well too and that lining has got nice and thick!  Hows the pill taking going? xx

MeJulie - wow I so hope the symptoms are a BFP for you - really really keeping fingers crossed for you tonight for tomorrow's test - good luck - how exciting!!    

Hope you are all OK and will be back on soon to catch up properly xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Thanks ladies for your support.

have spoken to dh about it and
we've decided not to test again until wed morning. af due that day & im off work too. if its bfn or the dreaded af arrives i can then sulk in my bed all day 
keep praying for us & i will let you know after the test. xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Been thinking of you todya Mejulie. How have you been doing? have you managed to resist until tomorrow?


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - its been so hard but just kept myself busy all day. feeling nervous & excited about the morn test, bet i dont sleep a wink ha ha.
hows things with you? xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

I'm trying so had not to get too excited for you!! I'm good thx, had mw appt yesterday and heard little mans HB again, so lovely to hear. She is pleased with everything and I see her again 27th feb XX


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - aahh must be soooo amazing to hear your babys hb. when is your due date? is the time going quickly for you. x


----------



## Missy123

mejulie     just caught up with the posts as been really busy but i do pray it's a BFP today for you.


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies 

Mejulie- Thinking about you and praying its good news     

Hevan- Good to hear your MW appointment went well and you got to hear the HB  If it was up to me I would probably go for a scan every week   but I guess its not such a good idea. I have my MW appointment tomorrow....that will be intressting, dont think I will be doing any scan tomorrow, but really hope they can book me in for one really soon, feels like its been ages since the last one

Missy- How are feeling? Hope the lining is thickening up nicely     I heard that red wine suppose to be good for lining 

Hello to Clomper, Diamonds, Catherino, hope you ladies are doing well 

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies:

Test says "bfn" :-(  but no af yet so i will just have to wait & see what happens. plan to hit the shops at bluewater today, take my mind off it all (if thats act poss) will keep you updated on any news.
thanks again for being here, would have gone crazy without your support. 

Hello to everyone, hope you are all well..

julie xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Oh no!!!   its a false negative XX


----------



## Clomper

Oh Julie, so unfair!! Hope you are ok, and spoil yourself silly!   
Clo xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hello lovely ladies, hope you are all well

Mejulie - how are you today? Any developments?  

Missy - How is it going? How are you feeling about tomorrows scan?   lining is as it should be and you'll be on track for ET next week  

Lola - How are you? How is LO coming along? How was MW appointment? Any date for your scan yet?  

Diamonds - How are you now? Are you fully recovered?  

Has anyone else started TX again or got dates too? Must be getting close for you now?

Lots of love to all XXX


----------



## catherino

Hello ladies sorry been away so long. New years resolution should be to check in on here every day!!

Has taken a while to read everyones progress,
Hevan and clomper congrats on your boys  how exciting! hope your pregnancies are going well when are your due dates?

Lola- how are you feeling? did you get an appointment for your scan, must be so hard i would want one every week to! lol

Mejulie- hope you have fully recovered from you cough and cold, i had germs for xmas to not he present i asked for! Sorry to hear your bfn   it really does mess with your head! Hope you enjoyed your shop at bluewater. i went there after xmas and really struggled to park! Nearly got lost coz i only ever park in the same car park and had to go to a different one! lol

Diamonds- Hope you have fully recovered from your op. Have they said when you can start your next tx? hope you feeling ok.

Missy- Sorry you have felt on your own this time around, hope your scan goes well 2moro and you'll be back on track for ET. Your pills sound very confusing   i really hope i can have natural FET or my brain might explode with trying to remember all those!! 

Yola- hope you are well

AFM- Well i indulged a little too much over xmas so decided to get healthy again before FET. Plus my AF was messed around this month, started to come on day 24 NYE of all days! but nothing really happened so thought that was it. Until the 6th jan and oh my god did   show her ugly face! Had to take the day off work was so painful, heavy and kept passing out!
So have lost 4lb and feeling much more positive and ready to get going again. So i'll be due on around 2nd feb so will ring clinic and book scan and hopefully my body will do what its supposed to and i'll be mostly drug free!! 

Sorry if i've missed anyone hope your all well.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies

Mejulie- so sorry that it didn't go as we all hoped    How are feeling? Did you do another test  

Hevan- My appointment went fine, but it took very long time, mainly because the nurse had problems finding a good vein to do the blood test, had to stick me 3 times! Luckily I'm so used to nails now after the tx. Will get the date for my scan in the post soon.

Yola- How are you? Long time we heard from you 

Missy- Good luck with the scan tomorrow, hope it all goes well  

Catherino- Nice to hear from you  Sorry about that horrific AF, sounds really painful     best of luck with the upcoming FET   

Afm- Had my first appointment with the MW today and guess what I have put on 10kg in the past few months    I can't believe it!! I know I put on weight, but 10kg, I did not expect that, especially since I still can wear the same clothes as before, although they feel tighter, but still. So I'm in complete shock. The weight gain is down to me taking steroids, not the pregnancy of course. Oh well, I'm not complaining, I know I'm extremely lucky to get this far, I'm just very shocked, because I never experience such a big weight gane  The other not so great news was that my blood sugar was a little bit on a high side, could be all the cookies that I had just before    So will have to do something called "sugar stress" test to see how my body is coping with sugar, hopefully it will all be fine    

Love to all 

Xx


----------



## yola

hi girlies

catherino so nice to hear from you

me julie sorry for bfmn i was really hoping for natural bfp this mth if only 

lola when is your 12 wk scan cant far away now

hevan and clomper hope you are ok and enjoying being preggars

missy good luck for scan exceiting it could all happen for you next wk

diamond how are you ?

afm girl at wk now pregnant she was really upset when she told me as didnt want to upset me ... why is it so fecking difficult ahhhhh and why not bloody me .... a really good colleauge / friend at wk told me she is  emigrating to singapore. very last minute her husband got a great job there shocking week  really going to miss her...  i was praying for natural bfp this mth no such luck .... so will start down regging 7th of feb..... round 3 ... ding dong


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Well af has arrived but feeling ok. spoke to clinic. will start tx next tues have pill for 21 days with baseline scan on 20th feb. if all ok will start stims that day with ec planned for 3rd march. going to be another long journey  

luv to you all xxxx


----------



## yola

oh my god julie ...... my egg collection is planned  2nd march we will be cycling together !!!!!!!  my husbands birthday is the 3rd   good things happen on the 3rd march   lets pray its our turn this time that would be fab


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - thats great we will be cycle buddies esp good for the 2ww as we can go crazy together.
i feel a " bfp " is on its way to for us both. xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie and yola that's great news that you will be cycling together it's good to have a buddy.    
I have 2 buddies at the same clinic as me on the sw thread and it's so nice but i do miss our little group and it took my mind off things doing our little lists! 
catherino medicated isn't that bad but would have preferred natural as i'm so regular so glad that is the way for you.   

lola no more cookies    sorry the sugar is a problem, you aren't diabetic are you? Some women get it in pregnancy then it goes again. 
clomper and hevan hope you are doing fine   

diamonds pills are going fine thanks, moved to 4 a day today but have alarms on my phone to remind me   how are you doing?   

AFM scan went well and nearly back on track    lining 7.9mm and back again on monday for next scan. They would like it over 10mm but it's done well in a week.


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies, 

By the sounds of it Mejulie and Yola, you will be cycling together then?! Me julie, im so sorry that you didnt get your natural BFP, but that's great that you will be able to support each other. And we will do our best too!

Missy, how did your scan go then? Do you know when they will be doing your ET yet?

Catherino, sorry your AF was so terrible! So when you have had your next one you will be ready for your FET?

Diamonds, how are you doing?

Lola, I hope your date comes through soon for your 12wk scan, glad all was well with the midwife.

Hevan, you will soon be 6 months!!! Woohoo!

Ladies, I will be always sending      that we get lots more BFPs on this thread!

Iam so glad it is the weekend, our little man is taking it out of me this week!

Hope you all have a good weekend!  

Clomper xx


----------



## catherino

clomper yes i hav to ring clinic to book scan when i get my period and then see if lining is looking ok. Just hope it all goes ok coz we'll lose our nhs go if it doesn't work doing natural FET! Missy - glad your scan went ok fingers crossed for Monday. When Wil et be? Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to weekend. Xx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies my scan went well and ET will be on Saturday 12.15 just got to    they thaw ok.


----------



## catherino

missy thats great news. Do they thaw them 24hrs before they ready to go back? Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Missy - yay! great news will be praying all goes to plan & you get that bfp. how are you feeling about it all, Is it easier than last time. xxxx

Diamonds - how are you feeling now honey? any news on your next tx yet xxxx

Hevan / clomper - bet you are both getting bigger. hope you are both feeling ok. xxxx

Lola - bet you are going crazy waiting for that scan. any weird cravings yet? xxxx

Yola - hope you are well & ready for another go. xxxx

Catherino - when do you start again. did you get some frozen ones last time? xxxx

Afm - start taking my pills tomorrow for 21 days. not sure how i feel, on outside very positive but inside im so scared it could all go wrong again. need to find a way to believe it will all be ok but its so hard. dh trying to be supportive but he just does not understand how hard tx is for us ladies. 

luv to you all 

julie xxx


----------



## catherino

meJulie- yes i start again middle of Feb all being well going to do natural FET. We hav got 3 frozen blasts and hav been told that if 2 survive i Wil be allowed 2 put back. I feel like you i want to go again but scared that it wont work again. More worried this time than last! Silly really as its alot less to go through. Xx


----------



## Missy123

I think they thaw them the same day as they go back, i didn't ask   
I'm like you ladies though scared of feeling positive but don't want to feel negative. Parts of me wants to quit now but that is only because of being scared of the outcome and if we don't try we will never know.   
At least we have each other to help us get through this.    

Catherino that's great that they will let you have 2 put back but what if all 3 survive? Can they refreeze any?
mejulie great news on getting going    FET is easier on the body but definately the same on the mind! Scared, excited all the same as full IVF. 

Hi to all my faceless friends or not so faceless.


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, how are you all? How exciting that you're starting TX again!

Missy - So glad your scan went well.   and  for ET on Saturday and that this time next week you'll be PUPO!! 

Mejulie - Are you on long DR? Pills then injections? When is your expected EC?  and  it all goes well 

Catherino - Mid Feb will come around so quickly! What happens with natural FET?  

Nervous anticipation is natural. A mix of emotions is completely normal. You've all already been through so much. Just believe that this is your time ladies!! 

Lola - How are you feeling? Have you had your scan date yet? Hope you're not suffering with MS or anything?  

Hello to Yola, Diamonds, Tigge and Lolsie and anyone I've missed (sorry if I have). How are you all doing? Have you got dates to start TX again?  

AFM - All is well. Bump is getting very big! 24wks today. I booked a babymoon yesterday. DH and I are off to the lakes 17th Feb for a couple of nights. Can't wait. Be nice to get away, just the 2 of us. 

Lots of love, luck,   and   to all XX


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies 

Yola- Sorry you were having a bit of a hard time  hope you are feeling a bit better now. Your tx is just around the corner   and we will be with you all the way   

Mejulie- Great that you and Yola will be cycle buddies 

Missy- So happy to hear that the scan went good. Will be praying that your embies will thaw fine    

Catherino- Its really good that that you can put 2 back this time    

Hevan- Oh must feel amazing to have a big bump, I can wait  A get away to the lakes sounds really lovely  I havent been suffering from MS too much, actually its almost disappeared in the last 2 or 3 days. Of course I got a bit worried   and went for a scan this morning, but everything was just fine   the little bean has grown so much since the last scan. Im 11+4 , but the baby size is 3 days ahead, they told me that IVF babies are often a bit bigger for some strange reason. So i am very, very relieved at the moment,  sometimes i just dont feel PG at all, so having a bump is something Im really looking forward to 

Clomper- How is you bump doing? 

Diamonds - How are you?

Love to all

Xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi everyone,

I cant keep up with all of you, now you all seem to be getting started again! 

Missy, as Hevan said, you will be Pupo this weekend then! That's great!

Catherino, I'm sure you are worried, but try and stay positive.

I will be keeping everything crossed for you all! So want to share this experience with you lovely ladies!

Lola, the bump will be there before you know it, but you never stop wishing you were closer to meeting your little babe. It seems like an eternity away, but the time actually goes quite quickly. So glad all looks well.

My bump is getting huge! I think we have a real monster sized boy! Just starting to be able to feel when he is awake and when he is asleep yesterday and today, and my OH felt him kick for the first time last night, we just grinned at each other like a pair of school kids!

The most wonderful thing in the world, and I so want this joy for all of you, this year will be the one I hope.

Clomper xx


----------



## catherino

evening ladies! Missy- how you feeling not long til et! Will you go back to work after or u planning on few days rest? They hav to thaw all 3 coz chance of all surviving is very slim. But they cannot refreeze so Wil hav to say goodbye if that happened:-( Hevan- wow 24wks thats gone super quick. Prob not for you Lol! Babymoon-love it! So lovely to hav a break away. Natural FET is no drugs and they put embies back just before ovulation. Only hav hormone jab 2 take before FET and pessaries after. Lola- so glad your scan went well hope you got lots of lovely pics. Must feel surreal seeing your little bub on the screen. Clomper- how lovely that your feeling your little monster kick. Lets hope he's not that active when he's out Lol not that you'll mind. Xx


----------



## Missy123

Hevan there are 3 of you going to the lakes but only 2 are visable! Or are you planning on leaving your bump at home!   
Catherino and mejulie i look forward in reading your journeys and anyone else starting treatment soon.   
Clomper you have the right to    like school children, i WILL be exactly the same.   

lola your big bump will come soon too    

Hi to anyone else still reading.

Started the pessaries today and counting down until Saturday. Anyone following my washing machine saga, it has been broken since Dec 2nd   
The warranty people have just said i can have a new one (this one is only 2 years old) as they can't get the part to fix it! 
So new one coming on the 17th Feb as they are all out of stock at Comet!    So mum will have my washing for a bit longer.


----------



## yola

HI GIRLIES QUICK ONEFROM ME AT WK AND IVE GOT A PATIENT WAITING ..... lots of news on here  lots of activity.... 

good luck missy ..... and cathrino

lovely news lola clomper and hevan 

mejulie positive vibes ... i dont take a pill dont know why just start down regg sniffing day 21

diamonds hope you are ok
love to all speak soon  xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - Your bump will appear before you know it!! Mine popped out at about 14wks, that was when people started confidently asking me if I was PG and not just that I looked fat   I'm glad that MS seems to have gone, did you get it very badly? And great news on your scan. Will you be having another at 12wks or were they happy with that one? The change is amazing isn't it? Looks like a real little baby now. I measured a few days ahead at 12wk, then day days ahead at 20wk (gulps). How have you been finding tirednesss etc? I really suffered with that.  

Catherino - Natural FET sounds so simple, really   it works for you    

Missy - Bump will most definitely be visible!! DH started laughing at me the other day and said it's like I'm in 2 time zones.....1st the bump appears then I'm a few seconds behind. Really lokoing forward to getting away for a couple of days. What a nightmare with your washing machine. I'd be lost without mine - I have no family nearby who could help me out. Hope it comes sooner than expected. How are you feeling about Saturday? It's getting closer..... 

Yola - Great to hear from you. Hope you are well  

Hello to everyone


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Yola - as i had probs dr on nasal spray clinic said the pill would be better. i start stims after next bleed around day 24 i just do as i'm told  no idea what i'm doing really ha ha.
when will you start down reg?
xxxx

Missy - have you been without your machine all this time. bet you're over the moon you can get a new one. how are you feeling about sat. so excited for you xxx

Catherino - How are you feeling now? i'm still not sure how i feel about it all xxxx

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## catherino

meJulie- i had the worst nites sleep and over slept for work! I Cant stop thinking about it all. More worried than last time. I guess its just the whole feeling heartbroken again and knowing that you've put yourself in that situation. My job is really not helping at the moment. I think i might need a change of career after this one. Hope you are feeling ok? I really hope this year is the year for our faceless friends Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - my job is very hands on & stressful esp at moment as very short staffed. find it hard to let go as feel im letting my team down but know in my heart i will only relax if i take time off. i am very lucky my boss is so supportive as not sure i could do tx without it. trying to get my mind focused on making babies but i am scared incase it all goes wrong again. tx really messes with our heads & hearts. sending you big hug & lots of babydust xxx


----------



## catherino

meJulie- my boss is really good to and Wil let me hav whatever time i need off. But working with babies Everyday really gets to you. I've done the same job for 14yrs so Cant imagine doing anything else. And u certainly dont do my job for the money! But alot of people at wrk are young so weekly people say the dreaded "do you want kids" question. U feel like shouting at them. I can usually see it coming so either change subject or walk away. I'm sure we've all had it a million times but it sure doesn't get any easier!


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - I get that all the time worse one is "why havent you got children you'd be a great mum" just want to poke them in the eye  xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - Thinking of you today xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Thankyou ladies, ET went well and i'n now PUPO!    Both embryos thawed and didn't lose any cells so now off for a nap after my sleepness night worrying.   
So now have 2 x 7 cell embies on board and 4 still frozen.   

mejulie you were being polite when you said you want to poke them in the eye!   Yes i have been without a washing machine since 2nd Dec! Over 8 weeks and 3 still to go.   

Think positive ladies we can do this we are strong.


----------



## catherino

Missy- Glad everything went well today  on being PUPO  , thats great your little ones thawed well! Enjoy the rest xxxxxxx    
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

I went to a speaker evening at my clinic on thurs. Very interesting. Her name was Marilyn Glenville and she is a nutritionist and specialises in womens health.

It knew a fair bit of what she said re: diet, lifestyle changes etc but what shocked me was she believes that most of the fertility supplements that you can buy do not have enough of each vitamin in. For example vitamin c passes through urine within 3 hrs of being in our system. I have been taking the Sanatogen mother to be tablets for a year and have used pregancare to, but all of these only have 100mg or less per tablet. So basically your not getting any of it because you pass it too quickly!

The other thing she said about the supplements is that all tablets are made with Calcium carbonate which is basically chalk! The body cannot digest it well if at all so the nutrients may not be getting in your system at all. So she believes that capsules are best as your body breaks it down better.

I have ordered her book from amazon its called " getting pregnant faster" and have just spent a small fortune on the supplements that i need to! Thought i would share this info with you all as i'm at the stage where i'm willing to give anything a go. It cant do any harm can it!!
Here is her website if you wanted to read more about her. (hope i'm allowed to put on here)
http://www.marilynglenville.com/index.htm

/links


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - so glad et went well & you have 2 good embies on board. sending you lots of positive vibes & tons of babydust. what day will you test? oh im soooo excited for you xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Missy -   on being PUPO!!! So glad all went well with the thawing. Hope your  doesn't drag too much, when is OTD?  so exciting!! Sending lots of sticky        and  

Catherino - It's worth giving anything a try if you think it will help. I would only take the things from her book that you feel are really relevant to you. And as long as you feel you're doing something positive it will help promote PMA for your treatment. My clinic only advised supplements if I was on a special diet, eg veggie. They said as long as you have a balanced diet they weren't necessary. My MW reiterated that. I was also advised that any supplements you do take should be taken with OJ as it helps absorb it into system better that tea or water  

Hello to everyone hope you are having a lovely weekend Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - congratulations on being PUPO!!! - hope you are getting lots of R&R - sending you lots of   

To all my other faceless friends I will be back in touch soon - I have been in and out of hospital as my tummy still not settled down - so havent been up to much to be honest.  

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - So sorry you're still having problems with your stomach, sending you big get well   XX


----------



## catherino

diamonds sorry to hear your not well. Sending you get well wishes hun. Take care Xx


----------



## yola

hi missy .... great news hope you are taking it easy... 2 week wait is torture keep up your PMA hun we are all here to support you.....

cathrino .. i just got the zita west tabs from my accupuncturist...... hope they do the trick ... im also taking coenzyme q10 ....


diamonds ... gosh its been going on for you i hope they sort it out for you and you feel better soon...... keep smiling...


me julie..... i start my down regging on 7th feb  ..... i think im having a endometrial scratch done to on that day .... ouch !!!


yola


----------



## lola33

Hello all the lovely ladies 

Missy- Big congrats on becoming PUPO    sending yo loads of sticky and positive vibes    take it easy now 

Catherino- Thanks hun  Yes, it is indeed very surreal to see a little baby on the screen, I honestly still can not believe it   Hope that you will be having the same surreal experience very soon     Natural FET sounds pretty much straight forward, nice to not be taking all those drugs

Diamonds- So sorry to hear about your troubles   get well soon   

Yola- Wow! Time flies hey, just one week to go and your are starting your tx  Hope you are feeling positive, although i know it must be feeling very scary. I have red a lot positive things about endometrial scratch, so its could be definitely worth it   

Hevan- Yes, the change is amazing. I am having my "official" and free  12 weeks scan tomorrow, the one i had last week was private, so had to pay for it of course. I never suffered really bad from MS (never threw up) but nausea could get a bit bad sometimes. Tiredness is definitely the worst, i agree with you there, but hey im not complaining  Cant wait for the bump, I just look like i had waaay too much to eat over Christmas   I also measured ahead of the schedule on the scan, 3 days actually, but the lady that did the scan said that IVF babies are usually a bit bigger, seems like its true. When is your next MW appointment?

Hello to everybody else here  

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Missy - how are you getting on, have you taken time out from work for the 2ww? bet you are already symptom spotting 
sending lots luv & tons of babydust for your bfp xxxx

Diamonds - cant believe you are still poorly you poor thing :-( what a rotton start to the year. pray you feel better soon.
sending lots luv & big hug xxxx

Lola - how exciting another scan  enjoy the moment xxx

Yola - not long now until you start dr, how are you feeling about it, are you ready to start the crazy journey again xxxx

Catherino - how are you, hope all ok? xxxx

Hevan/clomper - Hope you & your bumps are well xxxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - have been on my dr pill for 7 days & not missing the nasal spray as no side effects, life same as usual. just hope it works & stims is as easy :-} 

luv, hugs & babydust to us ALL
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yola

hello girlies

mejulie .... one minute im optimistic next minute i think i really cant do this to myself again ...... hey ive made the decision to go for it now so gonna give it my all.....  Have m first appointment monday i think they are doing a baseline scan giving me my synarel to start the next day and possibly doing the scratch....

missy how are you doing hun !!!! has it been a long week . Are you wking 


love to all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

yola you go for it, we are all behind you and will get you through this.   

lola how was your FREE scan?   

mejulie are you enjoying no side effects? 

diamonds how are you feeling hun?   

Hevan & clomper hope you are doing well 

catherino are you enjoying your new book and have you got any more tips for us? 

Hello to anyone i have missed out. 

AFM no symptoms at all yet but only 4dp3dt! Already a bit    Anyone watching one born?


----------



## catherino

yola- stay positive hun once you get going you'll feel better about it all. I found the thinking about it all alot worse than doing it! As missy said were all here for you. MeJulie- hope your still side affect free! When Wil you start stimming? Missy- got my supplements and book today. Amazon was cheaper but they put it in the biggest box! Dh thought I'd ordered a yrs supply! Lol only flicked through book so far so Wil keep you all posted. Gonna rattle tho 8 tablets in total! 4 twice a day! God the things u get sucked into! Hope your surviving your 2ww when is OTD? Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - i'm addicted to one born & maternity ward. just love them & its driving dh crazy hee hee.
i tell him i'm trying to get in the baby zone ready for stims. he thinks i'm nuts 
are you nervous about testing? its the bit im worrying most about esp after last time. sending lots babydust your way xxxx

Yola - we are all here for you during the journey, pray this is your time for a bfp. xxxx

hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - have decided to get fitter before stims start & did 40mins of new kinnex dance moves, it was great fun but now i can hardly move, going to try zumba moves tomorrow, wish me luck xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie good luck with the zumba, DH bought me it for the wii for xmas and it's still in the box! I had a stinking cold right after xmas and didn't feel like it and then with starting tx and now the wait, i'll do it one day. 

I love maternity ward too but sometimes get a bit mad    like when they have a baby for the fun of it! Kids having kids sometimes!    Has anyone been watching 15 kids and counting?


----------



## Hevan81

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well and the weather isn't wreaking too much havoc.

Missy - How's it going? Hope you are feeling ok. Sending lots of sticky vibes   and   this week goes quickly for you  

Yola - Good luck fro Tuesday. Hope the endometrial scratch doesn't cause too much discomfort but does the trick for a BFP. How long will your DR be?  

Diamonds - How are you? Hope you are on the mend  

Is anyone else starting this week?

Love to all XX


----------



## Missy123

mejulie How was the zumba?   
yola good luck for your appointment tomorrow and hope the scan/scratch goes well.   
diamonds hope that tummy is better now.   
Hevan, clomper and lola hope you are all well.   
catherino are you rattling yet?   

Hi to anyone else reading and anyone i have missed out.

AFM I haven't had real any symptoms, no sore (.)(.) but today i have a really sore lower back and walking like i have sh!t myself. Is often a sign that AF is on her way for me   
My last AF was 9th Jan and trigger was 23rd Jan so not sure when it would be due anyway    Will i last until 10th Feb for OTD?


----------



## catherino

Hevan dont like this weather! Nice to look at but thats it. dh and i are going to walk into the town to get some supplies and see what main roads are like. Hope your well. Missy- hope your 2ww is not driving u crazy. Are you at work next wk? Not long until test day. Got everything crossed for you. Try not to read into your symptoms i know its hard but that drives u nuts! Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi Guys xxx

Missy - hang on in there - sending you all my positive thoughts and hopes xxxx you just cant tell with symptoms - easier said than done but try to stay relaxed and not over analyse those symptoms xxxxx  I really really hope this is the time for you, and the start of our positive results for 2012 xx

Catherino - I love the snow on day 1 - but then want it to go straight away (which obviously it never does!)....we had about 4-5 inches so been lovely going for a walk today!  How you going with all those pills?  I have been dreadful recently even taking folic acid and pregnacare - so have got to get back into taking them again now! xx

Hevan - how is your little beanie doing? - when is your next scan?  Have you got the nesting feeling yet........? xx

Lola - I cant believe you are over 12 weeks already - so happy for you xxx  Have you started to tell everyone now?  xx

MeJulie - I am so with you in terms of getting fit a little before next cycle - today is last wine and crap food day - tomorrow I start (and so does DH) back onto the bandwagon for IVF.....kind of looking forward to the discipline of it actually!!!  How is you zumba and kinnex going??

Yola - good luck starting treatment and for Tuesday - hope the scratch isnt painful xxx - really hope this is your time xxx

Clomper - how is little bump and how are you doing?  xxxx


AFM - had CT scan last week - didnt show anything (which is a good thing) - latest thinking is that I have ongoing post operative pain or may be something gynae going on.........so we are in a 'watch and wait' period at the moment to see if pain settles on its own!  Good news is that I managed a long walk today with DH in the snow - and that is the first exercise I have done in over 2 months!!  So hopefully I am finally on the mend and I will go from strength to strength now.......really want to start next cycle but have decided with DH that cant start until really feeling Ok again, so we are aiming for starting down-reg after my march period.......seems so long away but at the same time I know it is better to wait until body can cope properly again - and I am going to use next 6 weeks to try to cut out the alcohol and rubbish foods again!!

Sending you lots of happy and positive wishes xxxxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - Hang on in there, only a few more days. It's so hard not to think the worst when symptons start appearing, but try to keep positive. Keeping everything crossed for you  

Catherino - I normally enjoy the snow, but so worried about falling over or crashing my car I really dodn't want it this year. Thankfully it disappeared no sooner than it had arrived where I am. 

Diamonds - Great news that CT didn't show anything, but what a pain you've still been suffering. Glad you managed to get out of the house for a bit, fresh air always makes me feel better, hope it had the same effect for you. I think you are really sensible to wait until you feel 100%. If you went to soon and it didn't work, you'd spend too much time worrying that it was because you hadn't waited. Like the good old saying goes, Good things come to those who wait!!

Little Man is doing well. Got a big bump on board now which is very exciting. Can't stop staring at it and rubbing it. Getting lots of movement and sometimes he even responds to my voice and prodding. I have no more planned scans and would only have any more if they decide to do a growth scan. Slowly getting all the bits up together for him. DH gets a bonus at the end of this month so I've ear-marked it for baby purchases  

Lots of love to all


----------



## yola

hi gals 

diamonds ... great to hear from you ..... so all being well and pain resolves when do you hope to cycle again 

Hevan... wow cant believe how quickly time has gone you must be so happy ....  glad everything is going text book for you.... 

missy.... i really dont think you would have any syms for preggo this early on so dont panic ..... i know it must be so hard you just want to know either way i will keep everything crossed for you ....... 

me julie hows it going when do stimm start

ive gort appoint tonight start down reg tomoz usually that takes approx 10 days ....  so will let you know how i go feel nervous .....


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Yola - how did your apt go last night, have you started dr & when will stims start for you? xx

Missy - zumba is great, me & dh had a dance off the other night was very funny :-}
hows the 2ww going for you, is it messing with your head, bet you cant help symptom spotting. Sending you tons of babydust for that "BFP" xxxx

Diamonds - although you prob want to get moving with next tx you must make sure you are 100% first. as you said time goes quickly & it wont be long until you can cycle again. xx

Hevan, clomper & Lola - hope you and the baby bumps are well xx

Catherino - hows you? hope all is well xx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - we had lots of snow, was very pretty but not much left now. still feeling ok but have no patience at mo & the slightest thing bugs me, very unusual for me as a very calm person. also having hot flushes esp at night my body is on fire. only have 6 pills left to take & hopefully af will arrive by 16th so i can start stims on 20th. pray it all goes to plan this cycle. 

luv, hugs & babydust to us all

julie xxxxx


----------



## yola

hi

mejulie started down reg this am .... let the fun begin wont be long and ill prob feel like ****e  down regging does not agree with me at all ....... i will start stimming about the 19th i think all depends when i get withdrawal bleed ... period would be due next tuesday and usually with down regg it  comes a few days late...... 

bring it on


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - good to have a cycle buddy, looks like we may start stims same time. pray the side effects are not too bad & we both get a "bfp" xxx


----------



## catherino

Yola - Great news that u hav started down reg. Hope you feel ok with it. MeJulie - how are you feeling? Hot sweats must be awful in the night. Poor thing. I didn't really get anything other than feeling tired. Quite lucky. Why do some people inject during Dr and some take pills? Hevan - hope your Lil man not beating u up too much. Boys are definatly more active! U enjoy your bump i wont be able to stop touching mine (hopefully)! Well done for spending dh's bonus already! Lol missy, Lola and clomper how are you all? Afm I've got my scan booked for Mon 13th really dont want it to snow Sunday! Bit anxious about lining and ovulating now! Does anyone know if tinned pineapple works the same as pineapple juice(not from concentrate) to help thicken lining? Xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

Missy, how are you doing? Only a couple more days till OTD    

Mejulie, and yola, that's good that you will be cycling buddies again, not long to go at all. Hope you are both ok with DR, not getting too hormonal!!!

Catherino, hope that lining is thickening up nicely ready for Monday, and you will soon be ready to be PUPO!!! 

Diamond, how's the health kick doing? Hope you are feeling much better now. March will be here in no time and I hope you will be in tip top shape ready for a BFP!

Lola, how's pregnancy going for you? You should be feeling more energetic now, and less nauseous? How is the bump growing?

Heather and I seem to be having big boys, so our bumps are looking pretty big looking at some of the other bumps on our pregnancy board. It seems strange that we actually look as if we could have these babies next week, and people are very surprised when I tell them I am not due until May!
My boy is going through faises of moving all over the place, and giving me an alien tummy, and not moving at all and making me sick with worry! Every step of this journey brings new worries, and having IVF I think we are destined to be very protective mummies.

Hope anyone I have missed is ok.

Lots of     to you all from me.

Clomper xx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - are you ok? have you tested yet. thinking of you & sending lots luv & hugs xxxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies, sorry haven't posted for ages

Missy- How are you?    

Clomper and Hevan - Good to hear that your bumps are growing nicely  Must be so exciting to feel the baby move

Yola- Loads of luck with this cycle hun, really hope its your turn now    Hope the d/r is not too horrible

Mejulie- Sorry about the hot flushes, doesn't sound too nice   but hopefully its all be over soon and AF arrives on time    Best of luck for this cycle too  

Catherino- Good luck with your scan next week, im sure the lining will be just fine  

Diamonds- So good to hear that CT didnt show anything....thats always a good thing, just hope that the pain goes away soon   Think its a really good decision to wait with tx till your feel good again, no point of rushing things. I haven't told anyone yet.....imagine that lol Will actually have a couple of my best friends for dinner on Saturday, so will reveal "the big news" then, im a bit nervous tbh  Will tell my boss and work colleagues when im closer to week 16. 

Afm- I have been a bit busy. Was in snowie London over the weekend to see DP and have my Intralipid drip (immune tx) Otherwise not much to report, feeling ok and not as tired as i used to be  No bump just yet, but i am wearing maternity pants for the first time today, not that i really need them, but my jeans are just to uncomfortable, the maternity pants feels like heaven in comparesment 

Love to all

xx


----------



## Missy123

It's another BFN here.


----------



## catherino

Oh missy I'm so sorry hun. Its just so unfair!  Lots of love and hugs to you.     Xx Xx Xx


----------



## Clomper

Missy, I'm so sorry. Nothing I can say really, but hope you and DH have lots of cuddles and that you are as ok as you can be


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - i had a feeling it was a bad news as you had not been on chatting. im so sorry, it really sucks wish i could say or do something to make it all ok for you. we are here if you need to scream or shout. sending a huge hug your way. xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - I'm so so sorry. Sending you big     XXX


----------



## lola33

Missy- Im so very very sorry     we are here for you 

xx


----------



## yola

hi missy 

i hope you are ok ... it is so hard when ivf doesnt wk... i know how you feel, if you need to chat we are here for you


yolanda


----------



## Missy123

Thankyou ladies, I just knew it would be a BFN deep down so i'm ok as you learn not to expect anything else after a while.   
Trying to think of our next step now as just can't keep going through this, maybe a change of clinic or immunes? 
Got an appointment with my GP thursday week so going to ask him to do as many tests as possible. Maybe even a lap and go from there. I'll keep you infomed. 
Good luck on your journeys ladies I will be reading but abit quiet for a while. Big hugs to you all.


----------



## yola

hi missy

have you had a hysterscopy to check womb cavity... A lap would indicate if endo pres however if womb cavity all ok this should not effect it ...  Do your clinic do immune testing ? If you like your clinic you can always get immune tests done separately there is a guy in London called Dr gorgy that would do all tests for you ...  as i have had couple of failed ivfs now i looked into it all .. Any questions i will try and help you 


lots of love  yolanda


----------



## catherino

evening ladies. Missy i hope you are as well as u can be. Hope Thurs goes ok and u get answers to your questions. Had my scan 2day and all went well. Lining is 8mm and got to do ovulation test until i get surge. FET Wil be 6 days after surge. If i haven't had surge by Fri then I'm back to clinic for scan and ovitrelle injection. Feeling quite positive about everything now. Hope everyone is ok Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Catherino - good to hear your scan went well & pray all goes to plan for you xxxx

Missy - we are always here whenever you need us xxxx

Yola - Hows the dr going? hope you are feeling ok this time xx

Diamonds - hows things, you feeling any better? xx

Hevan, Clomper & Lola - hope you preggie ladies are well xx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - taken my last pill today, so now i wait for the bleed & then call the clinic. pray it all goes to plan this cycle. feeling excited & nervous. me & dh been in weird moods over the wkend guess we are both anxious after last time. just cant wait to get started bring on those injections :]

luv to you all

julie xx


----------



## Hevan81

Morning ladies, hope you are all well?

Mejulie - how are doing? Any sign of a bleed yet? Keeping everything crossed this TX goes well   

Yola - How is your DR going? You feeling ok? Sending lots of   and   that this is your time  

Catherino - How's it going? Any sign of a surge yet? Hope your positivity is still high? Lots of   and  for you too 

Diamonds - How are you? Are you on the mend now? February is such a short month March will be here before you know it!! 

Missy - Hope you are ok my lovely! Is it too soon to be thinking about trying again? Sending you big  

Lola - How are you and the bump doing? Must be starting to bloom now? Have you started telling people?  

Hello to any of our other ladies who may still be reading. Hope you are well. Would be good to hear from you, see how you're progressing  

AFM - All is good. Into third trimester now. Can't believe how quickly it goes after 20wks!! Off for a babymoon to Lake District this weekend, bit of us time. Looking forward to it. We haven't had a break away with just the two of us for nearly 3 years. 

Lots of love, luck and


----------



## yola

oh catherino .... i didnt realise things were moving so quickly for you how exciting ... we will be cycling about same time i think...

mejulie ... im still down regging just waiting for bleed to arrive.. have you got your drugs yet ? who did you get them from ...

Hevan my sister went to lake district last weekend had a lovely time where are you going !! i cant believe how quickly its going for you ....

im all ok not to moody ... or dizzy  but can feel myself slipping a bit today .... i hope this bleed hurrys up ... bloody typical never arrives when you want it


----------



## catherino

evening ladies, meJulie- any sign of af? Lets hope it hurry's up so u can get going. Hope it all goes well. Hevan- hope you hav a lovely time away. Dh and i hav said we'll hav a break away in the summer coz we haven't for 2yrs! Yola- hope symptoms aren't too bad for u. If all goes well my FET could be end me nxt wk or early wk after. Its going really quick this time. Diamonds- hope your recovering well and get to start again soon. Missy- thinking of you. Lots of love Xx Lola and clomper hope your looking after those bumps. To everyone else I've missed hope you are all well Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Hevan - hope you had a wonderful break away xxx

Yola- hows dr going any af symptoms yet?

Catherino - fingers crossed all goes to plan & it continues to go quickly for you xxxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - it was my b'day yesterday, cant believe im 41 last yr went so quickly. had a fab day & dh bought me a beautiful necklace me v lucky.
to top it off af arrived on time today :-} called clinic & i start injections tomo am then have baseline scan booked mon pm. if all good (pray it will be this time) i start stims that eve. me very excited. 

luv & baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## catherino

MeJulie- Happy birthday for yesterday. You deserve to be spoilt after the yr since your last b.day! But thinking ahead to positive things Lets hope scan all ok Mon and get lots of follicles growing! Afm i didn't get my surge this wk so off to clinic for scan 2moro and to hav injection and find out when et Wil be! Bit excited and nervous all in one! Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

*Missy* - I am so sorry hun, sorry I havent been on much, I have been thinking about you - hope you are doing ok and that the GP appointment went well today. I know what you mean about considering a change of clinic and wanting to explore everything. We are a similar age and both have male factor - but I cant help wanting to explore all options to make sure they are not missing anything - and to give me the best possible chance. I know you are having a break from posting, so I hope you are looking after yourself and we are here for you when you want to chat xxx

*Catherino* - glad the scans have been going well - done really understand the FET cycle as much - but hope the injection gets you the surge you need xx

*Hevan * - my goodness I cant believe you are in the third trimester already! Hope you have a fantastic babymoon this weekend!!

*Lola* - how did it go telling your friends last weekend? xxx

*Clomper* - hows the little boy doing - still jumping around a lot?? xx

*Yola* - hows the down regging going? xx

*Mejulie* - Great you got started again! Happy Birthday - glad you were spoilt with a new necklace!! Good luck for your scan on Monday xx

AFM - finally feeling like I am on the mend - tummy hurting much less, have started to do some walking and have actually started to feel human again!! I am now on annual leave for this week and next before I start my new job - so I am making the most of resting and relaxing and having lunch with friends (all of whom have babies......). We are still aiming to start down regging after my march period - and to be honest it feels like it is coming around quite quickly so I am quite relaxed again now in terms of making sure I am ready to go rather than rushing things! We have toyed with starting this cycle, but as it is only the last week I have truly felt a lot better, I think I want to enjoy feeling well and give myself a break before starting again. Plus it gives me time to settle into my new job as well!! But I have ditched the wine and caffeine again to start to prepare the body - have also been for a couple of massages and reflexology - more for relaxation and a sense of wellbeing....but I think I am going to continue over next couple of months as I LOVED them!!!!

Love to you all...keeping my fingers and toes crossed for Yola, Mejulie and Catherino xxxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Diamonds- So good to hear you are feeling better  Take good care of yourself now and good luck with that new job. Telling my friends went just fine, they were really happy for me. It did feel a little bit like an end of an era  cause the 4 of us grow up together and always been very close and im actually the first one to have a baby  but one of my friends is trying so hopefully she will be PG very soon  

Mejulie- Happy belated birthday  and congrats on starting the stims, good to hear you are feeling excited about starting your cycle, its a good attitude    

Yola- Hope AF arrives soon so you can get started as well   

Clomper- How are you and the bump doing? 

Hevan- Enjoy you break with your DH, im sure you will have an amazing time  The bump is not quite there yet, i think it starts showing a little bit, bit you cant see anything with my clothes on, just that im rounder than usual  Have told all my closest friends, next week is time for my boss and colleagues.....scary 

Missy- Thinking about you  

Catherino- Great news from your scan. Hope you will be on 2ww soon  

Afm- Had a stressful week, a lot to do at work and i was also busy house hunting. I have a studio apartment in Stockholm which i bought many year ago, so its definitely time for upgrade now when my DP and baby are on the way. Have been running around between different showings for the past 3 weekends and also some evenings after work. I did find my dream apartment this week  Its a new development built 2008, i always wanted something that has been recently built, 2 bedroom flat with great kitchen and bathroom ( really important to me ) and also 2 balconies. Im happy with the area, its suppose to be very child friendly with playgrounds and nurseries near by. Got it for a pretty good price too  im just so relieved to get it all done and over with. I signed all the papper work yesterday so its a done deal  Now i have to arrange the selling of my current flat, but wont think about it this weekend and just relax 

Love to all

xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All,

Haven't been on since end of last cycle - hope you dont mind me popping back up!

Congrats to all the pg ladies!  Just reading through the posts catching up on everyone! Lots going on! 

I am just about to start second ICSI cycle. I took last pill yesterday - BL scan is on Tuesday - gonal F injections to start Wednesday evening.  Feel very nervous for this cycle.  We are on different drugs to before and they are doing it slightly differently so this cycle will be more specific to us then the last one! Have high hopes!

L x


----------



## lola33

Hi Lolsie and welcome back 

It is a few ladies starting their tx now as well so you will be in a good company and us others will make sure to cheer you on   Good luck with your BL scan and hope this cycle will bring you a BFP     

Xx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds my GP appointment is next thursday 23rd.    Glad to hear you are on the mend.    Enjoy your week off and good luck for starting your new job. It's good to have you back.   
mejulie a late    glad you had such a nice day and a lovely necklace. Hope your first injection went ok and good luck for monday.   
catherino how did the scan go?   

lola house hunting can be a real pain but glad you have found your new home.   
Lolsie glad you came back to join us again and that this cycle is more tailored for you.    It's such a tough journey and always nice to have friends to talk to about it.   
Good luck with your scan on tuesday.

yola how are you doing hun? Has AF arrived?   

Hevan and clomper bet time is really flying past. Only a few months to go now.   

AFM my new washing machine arrived today, only took 11 weeks to sort out and now i don't know whether to use it or frame it!


----------



## catherino

just a quick one from me ladies. Scan went well today had a 20mm follie but not ovulated so gave me ovitrelle jab to make me ovulate. Got to take cyclogest twice a day from 2moro. FET Wil be nxt Fri! Wont hear how well frosties hav thawed until Fri morn! Worried, excited, nervous! Lolsie great to hav u back. Xx


----------



## Clomper

Good morning ladies,

Happy belated Birthday MeJulie!!! Glad you got spoiled, you deserve it! Good luck with scan on monday, and    you will be stimming monday night!!

Missy, How are you doing hun? Do you have a follow up appointment through yet, or are you just seeing gp?    OH and good you habe your new washing machine...at last!!

Catherino, not long now and you will be PUPO!! Best of luck for friday, hope your little frosties thaw out just fine!   

Diamonds, glad you are finally feeling yourself again, sounds like you will be well prepared for the next round. March is only round the corner...  

Lolsie, welcome back! Best of luck for wednesday. Keep in touch, we will be rooting for you    

Lola, thats great that you have found your new apartment. I hope you are not doing too much, you need your rest to grow your little bump! Amazing how you are the first of your friends to be having a baby, we are about the same age and I seem to be years behind everyone I know!! Glad they are happy for you. Good luck with telling work, I hope they are supportive.

Yola, hope the DR is still going ok for you. Has the   turned up yet??   

Hevan, I hope your weekend in the lakes is going well.Even if it rains, I hope you are cosied up in front of a lovely fire somewhere, relaxing.  

Hi to anyone I have missed.

AFM, we went for an indian last night, as a late valentines night. Our little guy played up all the way through, kicking like a little donkey so everyone could see through my top!! It was very distracting to say the least! I love it! I had my 25 wk midwife appointment this week, and everything is good. My bump seems to be measuring fine now, so hopefully the little man has balanced out a bit! 

Hope all of you have a lovely weekend...

Clomper xx


----------



## Missy123

Catherino that is so exciting but i know how you feel about worrying over them thawing but they will be fine.   

AFM I received my follow up appointment too this morning so got to hope my GP will do all my bloods and i can get the results back in time.   

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## yola

hi girlies


hope you are all ok

losie.......welcome back, looks like we will all be cycling together again

catherino...... great news i hope your little embies thaw out nicely

mejulie are you injecting now

missy how are you feeling , good luck at gps

hevan , lola clomper glad everything is going well with your pregnancies you will be able to give us loads of advice when its our turns

still no bloody period bit weird .... prev 2 cycles i had a bleed by now i expect it wont be far away just want to get started now...... had a bit of a lapse this weekend a few glasses of wine whoops .... well im hoping it does not count as havnt started jabbing jet... just watched down town abbeys xmas special on dvd .....


----------



## mejulie40

just had call from bro in law to let us know they are 12wks preggie, so happy for them but also feel as if ive just been punched in the stomach. pray all good at baseline scan tomorrow i need to get started & get my bfp by end of march.

hope you are all well

feel better writing down how i feel xxxx


----------



## yola

hi mejulie 

Does your brother in law know you are trying ?  i had my friend round with her 4 mth old at weekend make you feel a bit desperate doesnt it ....

i started my bleed last night ... will pop to clinic get prescript for drugs and get them ordered asap ....    so hopefully start jabbbing this wk 

yolanda


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - yes they know we are trying, think they started to try nat themselves as we'd had so many probs. had lots of friends & cousins get preg recently but this news has really knocked me & dh both had a cry last night guess it brought back our loss plus all emotions of us starting tx. on my way to clinic for baseline scan. good news your af arrived how are you feeling? x


----------



## yola

hi julie

its so bloody hard i know exactly how you both feel. Im ok you know how it is trying to be positive so desperately want it to work .... Have awful moments when i think its never gonna wk and really worry how im going to cope .. Feeling a bit depressed to be honest just hope its the drugs and ill feel more upbeat when stimming..

I am going to clinic thurs eve for my scratch plan to start menopur Fri eve ... When will you start stimming .. looks like we will be a few days apart my egg collection now looks like 8th march 

good luck for today xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Missy123 & catherino - Thanks for the welcome back ladies!   Trying to get back up to speed on everyone! 

mejulie40 - same thing happened to be before our last cycle! They told us on fathers day ironically! But we know have a very healthy, beautiful neice called Isabella Grace, she was born 21st Dec - turned out to be a lovely Christmas gift for the whole family   I really thought id find it hard to be around her but am loving every second of it - reminds me why i am about to do it all again! I put pressure on the last cycle because of there pg - thought there would be no way id cope if our ivf didn't work... it was bloomin hard but I did.

yola123 - glad to have a buddy again!   its good news for both of us this time!   I have BL tomorrow and start Gonal F Wednesday evening! They have also given me Cetrotide this time and I am to start these when lead follie is 14mm.

Clomper - thank you for the good luck wishes! Congrats on your little guy!  

Will carry on reading up! You have all been very busy! lol! 

 to all - glad to be back! xxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

just had scan & i can start stims tonight gonal f 450. doc said ovaries & lining all good. so happy as so diff last time, doc very quiet during scan & i was sure it was bad news.
now i need to get into baby making mode lots of positive thinking, good healthy food & need to find my hot water bottle. bfp here we come :-> 

Yola - tx is such an emotional journey but we will support each other through the good & bad times. sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## yola

vibes julie are you going to take lots of protein !!!!

losie we will all be cycleing together  glad to have you back 

this has got to be our turn PMA  massive attack !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - i plan to have lots of protein. last time i drank lots of milk + 8 glasses of water per day. also ate lots of eggs, chicken, cottage cheese, white fish, beans & rice pudding. whenever i can i will place a hot water bottle on my tum esp at night. also read you should have the colour orange near as good for fertility so may buy a scarf to try that too. i plan to try everything to get that bfp.


----------



## Missy123

mejulie glad your scan was good    and   this will be your time.    for the news you got about the family pregnancy and    you won't be far behind.   
yola glad AF arrived and lots of    for you.
Lolsie good luck with your BL today and you can start stimming.   
Catherino wishing you lots of    for friday.

Hi to everyone else, it was just a quick one as DH has this week off and i don't think he will be happy if i spend all my time on here! 
  to you all.


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies, 

Yola, Catherino & Lolsie - how are my cycle buddies, hope you are all ok xxxx

Hevan, clomper & lola - how are you all & your wonderful baby bumps xxxx

Missy - hope you are well xxxx

Diamonds - how are you honey, hope you are feeling better xxxx

Hello everyone else xxxxx

Afm - started stims on mon eve, had slight spotting earlier which made me panic but it stopped as quickly as it started so pray all still ok. been feeling totally drained & having to leave work early but otherwise all ok. next scan mon pray lots of lovely follies are growing.

luv, hugs & babydust xxxxx


----------



## catherino

meJulie- glad scan went well and you hav started stimming. Try not to worry about spotting i had that last time for about 3 days and thought it was all over. But its quite common with stimming. Re milk: i read that there is lots of oestrogen in milk because the cows are preg when they are milked. How true it is i dont no! But it kind of makes sense. I drank lots last time! Had a very stressful day so off to shower and de stress. No more work now for 11 days if FET goes to plan! Xx


----------



## Missy123

catherino any news on the FET?    If it's tomorrow good luck. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok   

I didn't have any joy with the GP.    He wouldn't do any of the tests i wanted and just said if i wasn't happy with my consultant to try another clinic. It's the fact that i never see the consultant that is the problem.
Well have follow up on wednesday so will take it from there. Got lots of questions and as DH is working i'm takng my mum as backup.


----------



## catherino

Hello ladies, 

Yola- hope all goes well tonight, not sure what it all involves but lets hope it helps xx  

Lolsie- Have you started stimming yet?

Missy- Sorry that your gp wasn't any help! what tests have you already had?I know it sounds a silly question but i would just ask to speak to the consultant.

Hope everyone is well, what a lovely day it was today felt like a spring day!

AFM- i got the call from the embryologist today saying they will ring before 11.30 2moro and if we have surviving embies we will go in at 2pm I am trying to think positive but keeping it realistic if the worse should happen! If it does a takeaway, chocs and wine will be on the menu!
   for my little frosties
xxxx


----------



## Missy123

catherino i will    for your embies and keep up the     i know how scary it is but my sleepless night was for nothing as they both thawed 100%    
Good luck hun.


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - pray your frosties are fab & all goes to plan xxx


----------



## yola

hi gals 

catherino ...... hope everythings goes well

missy .... cant believe your gp wouldnt help you out !!!! very frustrating.

mejulie whens you first scan , are you taking time off wk

all going well with blood test results i start stimming tonight .......  i havnt planned to take anytime off wk except egg collection day after and day off transfer im now wondering if i should .. does anyone know when embies start to implant .... messed upmy reg already ,,, was told to now do 1 sniff am and pm forgot and did the usual 2 this morn ... whoops im sure it wont matter this early on


----------



## catherino

well ladies I'm officially PUPO! Our phone call this morning said that all 3 survived. I was over the moon. So we now hav 2 little beans on board. They lost a few cells but still good quality. Now I'm resting up and making dh do everything. Xx


----------



## yola

yeh catherino !!!!!! get him to do the ironong and clean the bathroom milk it !!!!! sending you lots of positive vibes.... so thats 2 blastocysts !!!!! fantastic


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - fantastic news now you can go crazy for the next 2wks hee hee.
pray a bfp is on its way for you xxxx

Yola - i'm taking 3wks off work to focus on tx, last day today & i already feel more relaxed.  my job is very stressful & i just need to take time away for tx to work. very lucky i have a great boss supporting me. hope you are feeling ok xxxx


----------



## catherino

Ah thank you ladies. I'm off work now until after OTD which is 4th march! My work is full of stress and heavy lifting so much easier to avoid during 2ww. MeJulie its a good idea to hav some time off and do the best u can to prepare yourself. I really hope thats its our year ladies! Babies and bumps for us all Xx


----------



## yola

id love time off my jobs not stressful no heavy lifting .....  do you know when implantation is roughly maybe i could take those days off xx


----------



## Missy123

catherino that's great news    Glad that DH is looking after you and i would milk it too.    Give him all the jobs you hate doing!  Lots of


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Ladies,

Catherino - how are you getting on with tbe 2ww, hope it passes quickly for you & you're not symptom spotting already :-} xxxx 

Yola - hows the stims going, any side effects or has it been ok this time? i've been a little tired & have a beautiful bruise on my leg as hit a vein ouch!! but otherwise been quite relaxed xxxx

Lolsie - Hope all ok as not heard from you. xxxx

Clomper, hevan & lola - Ladies with bumps how are you all? xxxx

Diamonds - any news on when you may start tx again? hope you are feeling much better xxxx

Missy  - if you are reading this HELLO :-} XXXX

Afm - stims has so far been ok, very tired esp in pm but have tried to have my feet up with hot water bottle on my tum between 5-7pm as my book says to do. now off work for 3wks but will prob take me a wk to get it out of my head & relax, i'm very hands on at work & hate leaving my team  to cope without me :-} but i have to look out for me  & focus on tx & that bfp result. xxxx

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxxx


----------



## catherino

afternoo ladies, missy- I'm def milking it but everytime I get up i get asked where I'm going! Going to be a long week! Yola- how are you doing? Hav u had a scan yet to see how your follies are doing? MeJulie- how are you hun? stimms made me tired to, i bought some of those heat pads u stick on to keep tummy warm. Jab in vein sounds painful. I always did mine in tummy. Plenty of flesh Lol Afm i hav had a few twinges today but i think its too early so prob just cyclogest! Trying not to symptom spot but u Cant help it. Its gonna be a long 7days. Not sleeping great either coz I'm a tummy sleeper and so finding it hard to sleep on back or side! Hello to everyone else hope your all enjoying this lovely weather! Xx


----------



## yola

hi girlies

stimms all going well i do mine in the tummy too !!! feeling ok bit tired like you said ............. catherino why cant you sleep on your tummy.........

SO GIRLS DO ANY OF YOU KNOW WHEN IMPLANTATION SHOULD BE ? 


lovely weather although i went to a christening today there must of been 250 people there as 5 separate christenings ........... oh my god so many babies and young children !!!!! i did feel a bit uneasy to be honest .... felt like a big arrow was pointing at my head saying  married women > 3yrs and no babies comming up to  35 yrs WTF ...........


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - implantation is around 7 days after transfer x


----------



## yola

thanks julie ... is that the same if you have a blastocyst transfered x


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - not sure but blast is the final stage before implantation so could be earlier maybe day 5? will try to find out for you xx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - its earlier for a blast 2-3 days post transfer xxxx


----------



## catherino

Yola- re: sleeping on tummy, they dont suggest it because of the heat that u build up between you and the bed sheets, pj's etc. I love sleeping on my belly. But if i get BFP then had better get used to it! MeJulie- thats abit scary so mine would be either 2day or 2moro. Had a few af type twinges today. Not told dh as last time he either got all negative or got hopes up! So Wil suffer in silence this time. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - twinges could be them implanting :-} you need to believe all is going to plan, no negative thoughts allowed by any of us. we must all stay positive for that bfp to happen. sending big hug xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone....

MeJulie - glad stimming going well - I cant wait to get going again as well - hopefully wont be too far behind!  You sound like you are in a really positive frame of mind which is great! - Fantastic you can take so much time off work too!

Catherino - sending you plenty of positive vibes for this cycle - hope you are feeling implantation!!!   

Yola - christening sounds like my sort of hell!!!!.......I went ou tto lunch with two girl firnds last week (separate days) and they both have babies - that was hard enough!!!

Missy - I notice you have been back on to post - how are you doing?  Sorry to hear GP wasnt that helpful - how was your follow up with your consultant?  Have you got any plans now?  xx 

Hi to Clomper and Hevan - hope things still going fantastically for you both.... 

Lolsie - welcome back - great to hear from you- how was your BL scan?  have you started stimming now?


AFM - hubbie took me to Belgium for the last three days as a surpise to cheer me up - it was lovely to get away and spend some time together - the last few months have been s**t, and it has worn both of us out to be honest.  I start my new job tomorrow - looking forward to it as I finally feel well enought to cope again!  Spoke to my clinic last week and they have said I can start again anytime I feel ready - so we have decided to try naturally this month (coincided with this weekend away) and then start IVF cycle next month - so if that is the case I will be stimming from about Easter......feels a long time away at the moment.  I wanted to start going this month but in my heart I know I probably need another month to feel totally good again - plus starting a new job isnt great timing!!!

Hope everyone has had a great weekend, good luck for next weeks stimming/waiting/appointments..........and sending you all lots of   +  +   xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies,

Wow, so much has been happening. I haven't logged on for over a week. They have stopped my access at work and I'm quite tired in the evenings so just veg out.

Catherino -   on being PUPO . So glad it all went to plan and hope the   goes to plan too. Keep resting and stay positive. Lots of   and   for you  

Mejulie, Lolsie and Yola - So glad you have each other to be buddies, the timing worked out well for you all. Hope you are all doing ok. Sounds like you've all had a lot to deal with over the last couple of weeks. It can only make us stronger. Will be keeping everything crossed for you all that this is your time    

Diamonds - What a lovely surprise from DH, just what you both needed. Pleased to hear you are ready to start again.   it happens naturally for you   

Missy - good to hear from you. Hope you are well. Sorry your GP hasn't been very helpful. Have you managed to speak to your consultant yet? What's next for you?  

Lola - How are you and little beany doing? Hope all is well and you are enjoying it  

AFM - We had a lovely weekend at the lakes last week, was great to get away. All is good with Little Man. Had a MW appt today and everything is going well. He is due 11 weeks tomorrow, eek  

Lots of love,       and   to all xx


----------



## yola

Hevan ..... 11 weeks oh my god that has come around super quick, cant believe it ... have you put much weight on  other than being tired hope you are feeling ok 

yola


----------



## Hevan81

Yola, I know it's suddenly coming around very quickly. I'm still feeling really good. Have a lot of pressure down below which MW said is due to him being head down already so just have to be careful. I weighed myself a couple of weeks ago and I had put on just over a stone since starting tx so have been quite lucky. Hope you are feeling ok and its all going well so far Xx


----------



## catherino

hi all, Hevan- only 11wks thats crazy. Take care if bub is already engaged then u may hav an earlier arrival if you dont take it easy. Talking of taking it easy I've had another day mostly resting! Went out earlier and bought New fridge freezer but nothing exciting! I hav a question to all that got their BFP! Implantation bleeding, did u get it and if you did when was it roughly. I'm going abit insane ladies! Lol Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Catherino - thankfully he is not engaged but he is predominently head down. I didn't get implantation bleeding but seem to remember it can be anything from 7 - 10 days past ET. I think I experienced some AF type.symptoms around that time and went into a major panic. Are you experiencing blood or worrying that you're not? Xx


----------



## catherino

Hevan- thats good that he's not engaged. Not being very kind to your bladder tho i should imagine! No i haven't had any bleeding. So i guess it could still be af showing abit early at 7-10 days after. Oh god it makes me go crazy thinking about it all! Lol


----------



## Hevan81

Catherino - Some days are better than others on the bladder front. I have Pelvic Girdle Strain where he is so low the pressure is all going in that direction, and I stupidly forgot to hold my pelvic floor when blowing my nose last week, so it can get quite uncomfortable. Symptom spotting is a nightmare as it's so hard in 2ww to differentiate between AF and PG symptoms, also, the side effects of the progesterone are exactly the same. I bet the weekend can't come soon enough for you. Try your hardest not to test early. Every day that you don't have any blood is a day closer to your dream coming true!! Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Catherino - how are you feeling today? hope you have stopped looking for bad symptoms!! still have a good feeling a bfp is on its way for you. xxxx

Yola - hows the dr going, when is your 1st scan? xxxx

Hevan - 11wks to go seems amazing, has the time passed quickly for you xxx

Lolsie - hope all is ok xxxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - had 1st scan yday. have 4 good size on my right but doc couldnt find my left ovary as hiding again!! lining good & doc said better than last time as only had 5 very small ones on right at this stage. pray i have more at scan tomorrow & that my left one shows up :-}

luv, hugs & babydust to us all

julie xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

That's great news Mejulie. Hope it continues. The first half dragged but the second half has flown by xx


----------



## catherino

Hevan- that sounds painful! Hav u thought about the birth yet? I watch one born every minute and try and work out who i would be like! Lol thats a good way of thinking about each day without blood! I hate this bit! MeJulie- thats great that your scan went well, my left side likes to hide so i know how u feel! Very uncomfortable! Do they ask u to push your hand into your pelvis? Hope 2moro goes well and they'll be able to tell u when ec Wil be Xx hi to everyone else Xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies!

I haven't posted for a while, but have been trying to keep up with you all!

Catherino, I hope you are doing well, trying not to symptom spot too much... Not long now, hopefully by the end of this week you will have your BFP!!!    oh and I was really hoping to see implantation bleed during my 2ww, but had no bleeding at all, turned out good though  

Mejulie, good that you have 4 follies doing well on left, and the right will be a surprise tomorrow then...!   fx for you!

Diamonds, I am glad you are feeling better, and you deserved the break with DH, I hope it has got you all set to start tx again soon.

Yola, how's stims going? Have you got a date for EC yet?

Lolsie, Are you stimming now?

Missy, how are you doing?

Lola, how's that baby bump coming on?

Hi hevan!

AFM, third trimester now! Hevan has done well with not putting on too much weight, the same cant be said here, I have put on tonnnnnes! All in good cause and baby is kicking up a storm these days, so we will worry about weight gain later this year...  

It looks like the weather is starting to turn towards spring now which is always nice, and gives us all summer to look forward to! 

Sending everyone lots of    

Clomper xx


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies  Sorry, havent posted for a while, so much to do at work, im absolutely knackered by the time i get home, needless to say i have no social life now days 

Clomper- Congrats on entering the third trimester hun  When is your EDD? Dont worry too much about the weight gain, you can deal with it later  I put on waaaay too much in the first 2 months, when you are not even suppose to put on weight, but it was all down to steroids i was taking.

Mejulie- Go follies!!! Hope there is a nice crop on your next scan    but i must say 5 follies on just one ovary does sound bad to me. I only had 3 on both of my ovaries last time

Hevan- Hope you had a lovely brake with your DH. Omg!! Cant believe you only have 11 weeks to go! Times flies so fast, feels like it was just yesterday we were all cycling together and you got your BFP  Well done on not putting on too much weight hun, I will have to go on the serious diet to get back to my normal size, but trust me im not complaining 

Diamonds- A break from it all sounds great  Best of luck with trying naturally     we all be hoping for a miracle

Yola- How is it going, have you got any scans any time soon?  

Missy- How are doing hun? 

Catherino- Loads of sticky vibes coming your way    hope its your turn now    i didnt have any implantation bleeding either, just some brown spotting just before OTD, but that was down to low progesterone

Afm- I have been busy, busy with work, also putting  my bachelerotte studio flat on the market this week, so hoping it will go for a good price. My DP is coming in 2 weeks time, we will so be having out 18 weeks scan then, or i will be almost 19 by then. Hoping everything looks good, i still get very nervous before the scans, we also hope to find out the flavor 

Love to all 

xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie     that they find the left ovary today and it stops hiding away. 4 good size follicles on the right sounds really promising especially as there is probably a few in that naughty left one too.   
Good luck and let us know how it goes. 
catherino how is your waiting going? I find it the worst bit so    and lots of   

lola nice to hear from you and hope your studio flat sells quickly. can't wait to hear about your next scan and the flavour!   

Hevan and clomper glad things are well with you both and can't believe how fast the time has gone.   

diamonds my follow up is today so hope i have better luck than i did with the GP! Glad you had a nice trip away and hope the new job is good.

Lolsie and yola how are you both doing? Are you on stims yet? When are your scans?   

Hi to anyone i may have missed.

AFM my follow up is at 2.30 today so guess i will find out my next steps and when i will be going again.    Feeling quite nervous and not positive at all.


----------



## yola

hi gals 

hevan ,lola and clomper lovely to hear your pregnancies are all developing well ..... dont worry to much about weight gain you can deal with that afterwards ...

mejulie ... 1st scan sound promising all going in the right direction and its still v early days ..

missy  good luck for today 

catherino how you geting on are you going mad ..... ive got everything crossed for you ... are you gettin g any syms from the progesterone 

diamonds ... .great you are feelimg better and have a plan in place ..... Eater will be a great time to be stimming as you have nice weather hopefully and lots of bank hols 

afm ive been stimming for  5 nights ... i have a scan tonight after wk .... i hope its all ok ive been bleeding a  bit since i had scratch done last thursday so i hope this hasnt effeted my lining .... its slowing up now xx


----------



## lola33

Missy- Hope you follow up goes well. Totally understand that you are not feeling very optimistic at the moment, a BFN will do it to you . But look at it from a bright side, you responding well to tx and there is absolutely no reason why it wouldn't work next time. Some people do get lucky and succeed at the first go, for some it take 2, 3 and sometimes even more attempts, it is a numbers game after all. As long as you respond to tx and your embies are good quality it all looking very positive  

Yola- Good luck with you scan     hope the bleeding will settle soon and you will have a lovely lining 

xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies

Lola - Glad to hear all is going well. Can't believe how quickly time is going and you are nearly ready to find out the flavour? Have you any thoughts either way? I always got abit nervous before the scans but it passes the minute you see that little bean on the screen.  

Yola - Hope your scan goes well tonight. Sorry to hear you've been bleeding, hope it stops soon and hasn't affected anything  

Catherino - Hope you're not going too mad  

Mejulie - Any news on that naughty left ovary? Hope there is another good crop growing there too  

Lolsie - How's it going?  

Missy - Hope your appointment goes well this afternoon. Hope you get some answers and a boost in positivity  

Hi Clomper


----------



## Missy123

Afternoon ladies   
My follow up went well, better than the other one went as i got to see the Dr this time.    
She was very helpful and agreed to do all the bloods my GP wouldn't so that's all done now and i asked if they would leave some blood behind as it was that many!
Haven't booked my next FET as would like the results first and she is going to call us in when they come back rather than ring up which i thought was good (hope i'm not paying!)   

Catch up with you all later and mejulie hope your scan was good. Off to cook for DH!


----------



## Hevan81

Glad you're much happier with this appointment. Hope you don't have to wait too long for results XX


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - great you got to see your doc this time & bloods being checked. you sound happier & more positive xxxx

Yola - hope your scan goes well tonight & shows lots of lovely follies growing  xxxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - had my scan today left one still missing!! right has 5 good size follies for this stage. doc said happy with my response as much better than last time but i feel gutted the left side has not responded. i remember from before they like 6 before ec. pray more grow by next scan fri. been sooo positive this tx but just feel like crying. 
julie xx


----------



## yola

me julie 

what do you mean the left one is missing surely the ovary is there..... are they just not finding it on the scan .... The right side seems to be making up for the left .... girls have gone to egg collection with less than 5 follies before.... me being one of them 1st time they only saw 4 follies but i got 6 eggs ......  I know its hard but try not to get to focused on numbers ... do you remember emma from our last cycle she only got 3 eggs and ended up pregnant  !!!!! Keep up the pma... 


i had scan tonight lining is looking good thank god i was worried about that .... its early days as only been stimming for 5 nights .... but he said he thinks i have four on 1 ovary and 4 on the other although hard to see at the moment ... next scan should be clearer.... He wants to see me sat but i was hoping to go away this wkend its hubbys bday ..... So i  have to wait for blood results and see if it can wait till monday ......

love to all yolaa x


----------



## Missy123

mejulie as yola said they are probably just not finding the left ovary, it has to be there somewhere and probably has some follicles in it.   I    it shows on friday along with some more lovely follicles.   

yola I hope they can wait until monday and you get a nice weekend away with DH.    Good news on the nice lining and follicles    It's all very worrying and drives us     

catherino how are you doing hun? Are you   yet?     

Thinking of you all


----------



## catherino

morning ladies, not a good day today. Went to bed with af type aches and woke up with the same. Positive thoughts are out the window today. Feel really grumpy and down. Feel like testing just to put me out of my misery. I'm only 6dp5dt do you think it would be BFN regardless! Oh my god i hate this feeling! Sorry for rant ladies. Needed to get it out coz Cant talk to dh coz he'll get all negative and grumpy to Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - oh honey the waiting game is so tough :-{ af symptoms can also be a good sign as can be embie getting comfy or the drugs so pls dont give up yet. my dh is driving me nuts just when i think he understands he says something stupid & i want to thump him. told me last night he feels so stressed out but not sure why! 

Yola - i hope my left ovary is still in my body :-0 guess its just hiding, never know they may find it during ec with lots of follies inside :-} 
good to hear your treatment is going well xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Catherino - No!! Definitely don't test!! It's most likely to be -ve regardless and will only make you feel worse. Try to stay positive and remember that it could just as easily be PG or progesteron symptoms. Your mind and body play tricks with you during the 2ww. As long as there is no blood you're one step closer to OTD. I can remember rushing to the loo every time I felt any pains, it's torture. Sending you big  ,   and   

Yola - Things are sounding positive at this early stage. Hope they will let you wait til Monday so you and DH can have a nice weekend away     

Mejulie - Glad to hear the 5 on your right ovary are still doing well. Your left ovary can't just disappear, surely? Are they finding the ovary and no follies, or not finding the ovary? There could be a nice little crop waiting there. I'm sure as long as the 5 you have got are doing well they will go ahead with EC.    

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Clomper

Just a quick one, as I'm busy at work!!

Catherino, I had loads of AF pains for the first month or two of pregnancy, it doesnt mean anything. Dont give up hope.       

Mejulie, 5 follies is enough, but hopefully they will find a few more when that naughty left ovary turns back up again!!  

Clomper xx


----------



## catherino

my bad day just got worse! I now hav brown discharge sorry tmi! This look all very familiar to last time. Except its earlier! Could it be implantation. Or am i just clutching at straws Xx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Catherino- I had brown discharge on my first cycle, which obviously didn't work, but I also had on my second cycle when I of course did get my BFP   so don't let brown spotting get you down too much, although I totally understand where you coming from, I definitely thought that it was all over for me. I tested too early, got a BFN, opened a bottle of red wine to drawn my sorrows, then decided to try a deferent HPT and got a very, very faint second line. I don't recommend testing too early, it is a chance of getting a false negative, a lot of ladies don't get a positive test until OTD, but if you decide to do it anyway, do not go with CB digital, FR is a better choice, but try to stay away from them if you can. I also would reccomened to get your progesterone levels tested, mine were too low and it was the reson for my spotting, as soon as I got my my levels up again, the spotting stopped, maybe it would be the same for you as well. I'm not a doctor of course, just a suggestion. Have my everything crossed for you  

Mejulie- 5 follies sounds great and it is very good chance that they can excess your lefty during EC and get even more eggs   

Yola- great news on follies and lining  hope you will manage to get away this weekend

Missy- good to hear that the follow up went well and you are feeling positive again

Hevan- I always had a feeling I would have a girl. My DP thought innitially that it is a girl too, but changed his mind after the scan when he saw how active the LO is, now he is convinced it's a boy  which is so silly of course, I'm sure babies bounce around a lot regardless of the sex. Oh well, we just have to wait and see, it doesnt really matter of course, but we are very curious, I'm not denying that  

Clomper- hope everything is good with you and you are not working to hard 

Hello to Lolsie and Diamonds, hope you are well 

Afm- tired, tired, tired.....work is sucking the life out of me at the moment, thaks God it's Friday tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Catherino - It could be implantation bleeding, or like Lola said, it could be progesterone levels. Brown blood means it's not fresh and it's only spotting at this stage. Don't give up hope yet!! Try to stay sane for a few more days and avoid those tests    

Lola - I dont think the acivity level is indicitive of gender. I was convinced it was a girl and DH convinced it was a boy. Be intersting to see which of you and DP are right xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

just had my scan & follies looking good plus left one has decided to show up with 2 follies whoo hoo! ec booked for mon :-} me so happy ....

Catherino - how are you today? sending a huge hug xxxx

Yola - hope all is going well xxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- Wohooo, 7 follies sounds great    good that lefty decided to make an appearance 

Catherino- How is it going hun?   

xx


----------



## catherino

meJulie- WOW thats such good news. Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable finding left. They say its my bowel thats in the way of mine! Thanks for the hug its needed. Afm I'm still spotting abit but on more than yesterday if Maybe abit less. No other symptoms either. Slept alot better to. I'm having dinner with my bestest later so that should cheer me up. Plus she's had ivf to so totally understands the torment. Only 2more sleeps until OTD! Sorry for no personals will catch up properly at wkend Xx


----------



## Clomper

Julie, thats brill!! That naughty ovary had to be there somewhere!! I hope you get 7 lovely eggies on monday too!!   

Catherino, I am soooooo    for you for sunday!!! Please let us know when you've tested, we're itching to find out!! If your spotting is no worse   its implantation!! If it was AF it should be heavier by today surely? Have a lovely evening with your bestie, try and relax and enjoy yourself, what will be will be... FX     

Hi everyone else   

Clomper xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie glad the left ovary came out of hiding and with 2 follicles    Wishing you lots of     for monday. 
catherino    Glad you have someone to else to talk to who knows how hard this is and hope you had a nice dinner. Good luck for tomorrow    
yola hope you managed to get your weekend away and things are good on monday.   
Lolsie hope things are going well for you too   
diamonds hope i can cycle with you around easter if my results are ok. Be nice to have some company this time around again.   
Hi to everyone else   

AFM i have been stuck into the books i got from the library, seeing if there is something stopping my little embies from implanting.    
I know you can read too much but just to search and see if there is something they may be missing. Also hope the blood results will help find out.


----------



## catherino

Well ladies we got our BFN this morning as i expected! Torture doing the test when u already know the result. I'm so heartbroken i did everything by the book and more. Just proves that if its going to work it will regardless of what u do. Will carry on reading about u all but Wil hav a little break from posting. Wishing you all lots of luck with everything. Be back soon Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - i'm so sorry :'-{ nothing i can say to make it better as i know how you are feeling & it sucks.. sending you lots love & a great big hug xxxx


----------



## Clomper

Catherino, I have been waiting to hear how you got on. I'm so so sorry.    
I dont blame you taking a bit of time out. We are all here when you feel ready.
  

Chloe xx


----------



## lola33

Catherino- I'm so sorry sweetie, it is just not fair     take your time and we  all will be here for you when you ready to come back

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Catherino - I'm so sorry lovely      . I really hoped this was your turn, everything was going so well. We are all here when you need us. Lots of love xx


----------



## diamonds18

Catherine - so sorry - sending you a massive hug xx nothing any of us can say to make you feel better, but here for you when you feel up to it xxx

Missy - be great to cycle together.....my dates are looking like I will start stimming about 10 April ..... So a little way to go for me yet!!! I know what you mean about reading everything.  One thing that has been mentioned to me is about your thyroids, and being of thyroxine to help....so I am going to discuss with my consultant next time I see him.

Mejulie - great news on the follies....wishing you good luck for tomorrow xxx

yolk - good news on your follies too - hope you got away this weekend, and sending you heaps of luck for next week xxx

Clomper, Hevan and Lola - hope you have all had a great weekend? xxx

Lolsie -how about you - hope you are ok?

AFM. Started my new job this week - all great so far - though exhausting!!  Exchanging on our house on Monday too.......so will be moving house at the end of the month....all ready to start next cycle in April and have that family home .......let's hope i haven't jinxed things by getting the family home in advance of the BFP.............xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

catherino big    so sorry and we are here when you need us.   
mejulie good luck for tomorrow.    Can't wait to hear on those eggs.   
diamonds you may be ahead of me then as i'm waiting on those blood results but hoping they don't take too long! Hope we get sorted and can fill our houses up soon!   

Hi to everyone else, catch up soon.


----------



## yola

hiya



catherino ........ i hope you are ok its so devastating...  here when you need us

julie ...........  good luck for tomorrow, i hope you are not to nervous.. looking forward to hearing how you get on .....


love to all . x


----------



## Hevan81

Wishing you the best of luck today Mejulie. Keeping everything crossed    

Yola how is stimming going?  

Diamonds busy time for you. Glad you're enjoying new job. Hope house stuff goes smoothly.


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

just a quick update. we got 5 eggs & will get a call by 12pm tomorrow to adv how many fertilise :-> pray we get at least 3 embies to put back. 
will let you know xxxxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- Fab news!!! 5 eggies is great    fingers crossed now that all of them fertilise   

Diamonds- Congrats on your new job and house! Sorry that you are feeling so exhausted, hopefully you just feel like that in the beginning. Im sure you have not jinxed things and just put yourself in the right state of mind for things to work   

Hello to everybody else here 

xx


----------



## Clomper

MeJulie, that's brill, 5eggies!!!!!    they     tonight!! 

Catherino, i hope you are doing ok.  

Hi To all the rest of you lovely ladies   

Clomper xx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - Great news on the eggies. Sending lots of   and  they all fertilise and you get good news for ET tomorrow


----------



## yola

hi julie 

really pleased you got 5 lovely eggs  .................. and you are ok ive got a scan tonight feel a bit nervous fingers crossed


----------



## Missy123

mejulie 5 is great    well done you, rest up and lots of     and    for your phonecall tomorrow. 
yola fingers crossed on your scan


----------



## lola33

Yola- Good luck with your scan   

Xx


----------



## catherino

Ladies i'm back!! Didn't stay away for long hey!! 

Thank you all for your messages and  .

Mejulie- So pleased ec went went and you got 5 eggs. Fingers crossed you have a good phone call to say they fertilised well! Hope your not feeling too sore.

Afm- i'm ok today no tears, think i cried them all sat and sun! Rang the clinic and got follow up 15th march. Not sure if i will have to wait full 8wks before nxt cycle or if i could go again on next period. Usually they like you to wait a while but seeing as i was almost drug free it might be different what do you think?
Back to work 2moro!!!! Have missed my little ones but thats it! lol

xxx


----------



## yola

catherino ... well do hun ,,,,, already thinking about getting back on the horse good for you .............  i think they usually like you to have a period inbetween ...gives you an opportunity to have a good night out with the gals and lots of much deserved vino..........


afm panick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! had a scan follies still a bit small so they are going to stim me for an extra day ........ egg collection planned friday ...... can at lot change in next couple of days ?? help!!!!!! ive been so calm and loads of PMA now im having a melt down xxxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Yola - i had to stim longer last cycle as had small follies & it freaked me out! got 5 by ec so hang in there all will be ok. sending you a big hug xxxx

Catherino - welcome back good to hear you are ready to give it another go  xx

Afm - feeling very sore esp on right side but dh looking after me. ec was fine as me & dh very relaxed. trying to focus on my eggs at hosp & send them some positive vibes xxxx

Hello everyone else xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie     hope they have all fertilised. Got to go out but will check as soon as i get in.      Wish i had mobile internet but too over my head.    Glad DH is looking after you well.
catherino    glad you are thinking about your next go. It dosen't do us any good dwelling and being too upset for long we need to get    right back although quite hard but we are strong.   
yola they can grow bigger pretty quick and it's far better than having EC too early as they need to be a certain size, hope they are keeping a good eye on you. When are they going to scan you again?   

Catch up with you all later.


----------



## lola33

Catherino- welcome back  glad that you are feeling a little bit better. BFNs are so hearbraking   but you sound so positive, hope you can have another go very soon  

yola- dont panic hun a lot can happen, on my first cycle i did all my growing in the last day or two    i also had to stim for longer than most on both of my cycles

mejulie-      for the call today

xx


----------



## mejulie40

clinic just called ALL 5 Fertilised whoooo hoooooo! 
et booked thurs pm not sure if we will put back 2 or 3.  our clinic will only freeze if we have 3 grade one embies. if all grades good we will prob opt to put 2 back & freeze the others. 

what do you think? xx


----------



## yola

me julie ive been on line all am waiting for your post  ...... thats great news ........ so will that be a four day transfer then ?


----------



## lola33

mejulie- thats great 100% fertilisation    hope they all keep on growing strong  

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - it will be a day 3 trans as not mixed in dish until mon pm, they come back to me at 2pm thurs x


----------



## Missy123

mejulie that's fab news    100% fertilisation    sounds good to have 2 back and freeze the other 3 so lots of     that it all goes to plan and they all grow nice and strong.


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - fantastic news on the fertilisation. Amazing. Sending lots of   and  for good grades for ET  

Yola - Don't panic, I stalled during my cycle and nearly got cancelled. That little bit longer will be for the best. Wishing you the best of luck for EC on friday    

Catherino - Glad you're back and that your follow up is soon. Hope they wont keep you waiting too long to go again. How many frosties do you have?  

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all well


----------



## Clomper

MeJulie, that's great news! Hope the unit looks after your little embies, and they get nice and strong so you get some little frosties!  Hope you are feeling a bit more comfortable now.  

Yola, I'm sure your follies will grow nicely for Friday, and they will collect some lovely eggies!   

Catherino, hope you are ok and you can start next treatment soon since you didn't have much medication    

Hope everyone else is doing well.   

I have had my test done for Gestational Diabetes, and it came back positive! Still waiting to hear from the diabetic nurse to find out what I will have to do, but have already started cutting sugar out, just feel even more hungry! As long as our little man is ok, that's all that matters! 

Clomper xx


----------



## lola33

Clomper- Sorry about the diabetes, im not an expert of course, but as far as i understand it is not that uncommon and not dangerous as long is it kept under controll. The only "side effect" is that the babies to mothers with gestational diabetes tend to be quite large, so i guess not that fun to push out later on, but havent heard that it would be any danger to babies or mothers health as such. Hope the nurse can give your reassurance and advice on the best way to look after yourself and your LO 

XX


----------



## yola

hi girls 

love to all.... clomper as lola saids i think its quite common in pregnancy just one of those things nothing to worry about just a pain in the neck... x


----------



## Missy123

mejulie any more news? Good luck for ET tomorrow      you get your frosties too   

clomper hope they sort you out or it manages itself but know it is quite common in pregnancy.   
yola hope those follicles are growing nice and big and EC is still on for friday    Good luck hun

hi and    to you all.


----------



## yola

hi girls


just a quick one  ..... egg collection booked for friday !!!!! follies looking good counted 10 tonight but who knows what will be there come friday .... i really hope the same doesnt happen again but they are going to scan me preop to make sure they are still there...

Mejulie good luck for tomoz 


yola


----------



## catherino

hi everyone, meJulie- thats so good that u got 100% fertilise hope you had good news today that they are strong and you can go in 2moro. Hope u can hav some strong little frosties to! Clomper- sorry to hear about your diabetes. Hope your not feeling to bad with it. Yola- yay so glad your booked in for Fri and hope those follies continue to grow. Missy- how are you? Hevan-hope your well sadly we hav no more frosties so its a fresh cycle for us. Afm I'm not sure how I'm feeling today bit mixed Emotions. Looking forward to my day off 2moro! Xx


----------



## Clomper

MeJulie, Hope your embies are doing well and a couple of strong ones are ready to rejoin mummy today!!   

Yola, good luck for tomorrow, hope you have some nice strong follies, full of little eggies!!   

Catherino, hope you are feeling ok, and have a lovely day off today. Shame you will have to start all over again, life is so unfair sometimes.  

Hope everyone else is well   

Thanks for your kind words, I have the diabetic nurse this morning, and have about a million questions for her!!! Just hope our cheeky monkey isn't going to be too affected from it! 

We are off to London for the day tomorrow with OH's sister to do some sight seeing and museums, really looking forward to it, love the atmosphere in London! 

Weekend is not far off ladies...

Clomper xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

Missy - Good luck for ET today  

Yola - Fab news on your follies. Good luck for tomorrow, glad to hear they are taking precautions this time to ensure it all goes well  

Catherino - Sorry you have to start all over again, hope it will be your time  

Clomper - Good luck at the nurse this morning  

Lolsie - How is your TX going? Any news?  

Hi Missy and Diamonds. Hope you are both well  

AFM - All good. At the 30 week mark now, scary to think Little Man is going to be here in 2 months. I have Pelvic Girdle Strain which is quite painful at times. It's seems to be mild so not a huge inconvenience. Just got to remember to do my exercises and keep my legs together


----------



## Missy123

Hevan you have baby brain as it's mejulie that is having ET today!    Wish it was that easy and someone else could do it for you (EC that is)
Make sure you do those excercises and hope it dosen't get any worse.   
Clomper hope all went well with the nurse this morning   
Yola good luck with EC tomorrow   

catherino hope you are relaxing on your day off.   

lolsie how are you doing?
lola hope things are going well for you and you have sold your studio!   
diamonds not long until your next cycle begins    Are you doing anything different this time?

AFM i feel stuck in limbo waiting for these blood results with no plans of next tx until i get the answers if there are any. Hopefully i will have some more BFP's to read in the meantime on here!


----------



## Hevan81

**** Missy, sorry  . In my head I had written Mejulie. You are right, baby brain


----------



## mejulie40

Hi lovely ladies,

Clomper - Hope all went ok at your apt today xxx

Missy - how long will you need to wait for your blood results? pray its good / helpful news xxx

Hevan - Hows the baby bump, have you bought much yet? xxx

Lola - hows things? hope you are enjoying being preggie xxx

Diamonds - hope you are feeling much better & ready to start tx again in april xxx

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - Et went well & i now have 3 maybe babies back with their mummy  no frosties as other 2 poor grades but me happy.
now we pray they stick for a magical BFP in 2wks time...
have sick note to cover me until test day & im going to make the most of my time away from stress at work xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie    on being PUPO    for no frosties but you have the best on board so     and lots of rest!


----------



## Hevan81

Yeay, great news on the 3 on board Mejulie,   on being PUPO    Will be keeping everything crossed and   you get the right result. Look after yourself for the next 2 weeks


----------



## catherino

MeJulie so pleased it all went well! Sending you lots of positive vibes for your 2ww. Glad you hav the time off and rest up and watch rubbish day time tv! Xx


----------



## Clomper

Congrats Mejulie! Glad you have the two weeks of work to allow your 3 baby embies the best opportunity to settle in nice and cosy! I will be keeping everything crossed!


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - thinking of you today, pray you get lots of lovely eggs.  xxxxx


----------



## yola

hi girls just waiting to go down been waiting 31/2hrs anxiety levels increasing..... to top it off hubbys sperm sample is rubbish god knows why so looks like we will have to do icsi. which i know nothing about...... god let the eggs still be there. ....xi


----------



## Hevan81

Yola - sorry to hear about sperm sample but icsi often has better results. I had icsi, and some clinics will only use that instead of ivf. Basically they inject the sperm into the egg and cut the tail off, effectively forcing the fertilisation. Kepping everything crossed it all goes well from here xx


----------



## lola33

Yola-Fingers crossed for you hun   Dont worry about your hubbys sperm too much. The same thing happend to us as well, never been any problems with DP swimmers, had 100% fertilisation on the cycle before, so we were very chocked when we were told that the 2 samples that he left were not up to scratch and we had to have ICSI, but it did work in the end  Hope it will be the same for you   

Mejulie- Congrats on becoming PUPO     loads of sticky vibes to you    

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - hope you are ok honey? sending a big hug your way xxx


----------



## Missy123

yola hope things went ok and you are just resting.


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone!

Mejulie - yay - congratulations on being pupo!!!   Rest up and look after yourself...you got many plans to distract yourself over next two weeks?

Yola - how are you? Hope everything went well yesterday in the end?  Xxxx

Missy - what bloods are you waiting for and how long will you have to wait? It is so frustrating when you have to wait isnt it!! I can't believe it has been 6 months since my first cycle now....can't wait to get going again!

Catherino - impressed you are already thinking about next cycle....good to be positive. Have you found out if you have to wait a cycle before starting again? I think most clinics do prefer that gap to give your body a rest and as someone else said, you can have a night out or two to relax and make most of it!!!

Clomper - hope session with diabetes nurse went well xxxx

Hevan - wow 30weeks now......what is pelvic girdle strain??......sounds painful!!    Hope you having a good weekend xxx

Lola - how are you doing? Xx

AFM....exchanged on house yesterday...yay....move at the end of the month....can't wait!  Currently waiting for AF to come(due Wednesday) do can start my down regging.  Have got hopes up that DH and I have been lucky and may be preggars naturally and move into our new house with a beanie on board.....stupid huh....why do I do it to myself......so all things being well I shoul be swimming from about mid April!  

Have a great weekend everyonexxxxx


----------



## yola

hi girls

devastated ..... they are ref hubby to urologist as sperm so bad !!!! 8 eggs  2 fert abnorm 2 unviable for icsi 2 didnt fert ..... 2 left not looking great ..... hey you just cant plan this ivf lark starting to think we have no hope ... certainly have no money left....


ill let you know if we go to transfer  xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - been so worried about you guys. what a nightmare must be so devastating. pray you get 2 little ones to transfer. lots of luv & hugs xxxx


----------



## lola33

Yola- I'm so sorry it didn't  go the way you were hoping    will be praying that your 2 embies are fighters and will get to transfer     

Diamonds- congrats on the house exchange  I will be moving house as well in the end of April/early May. Regarding hoping for a natural miracle, I thing you can ever give on that, there is always that little bit of hope, because it does happen to other people, so why not to you?  

Hevan- sorry about your pelvic gerdal strain  I don't really know what it is, but it sounds uncomfortable, if not painful, but you only have a couple of months left now 

Lots of love to everybody else here 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Yola I'm so sorry to hear it hasnt gone totally to plan this time.   you have 2 little fighters that will make it to ET. Keeping everything crossed for you    

Hello all, will catch up properly soon xx


----------



## Clomper

Yola, I'm sorry it doesn't look as good as we were hoping at this stage, but    that one of the two that are left will be the one that takes!! I bet your hubby is devastated, they often see things a little different to us ladies, and can take it to heart when things dont go exactly as planned on their side. My OH's first sample he ever did was of poor quality, no reason or explanation for it, but they put us on ICSI back up just in case, all other samples were perfect! Remember it only takes one...    

Diamonds, congratulations on the house exchange!!! How exciting!!   You never know about a natural BFP    

My appointment with diabetic nurse and dietitian went ok. She made me feel a bit better about it all. I have to test my blood sugars six times a day, three days a week, and if I get two high readings in a week I have to ring them and they will put me on medication... So far, I have done 8 tests and one has been high, so we shall see! 

I hope all you other ladies are doing well, and enjoy the next few days as we are in for some lovely weather apparently!!

Mejulie, relax in the sun and send positive vibes to those embies!! 

Clomper xx


----------



## catherino

Yola- So sorry DH sperm wasn't as you had hoped. Keep positive hun my friend had a 2 day transfer on 2 embies that they were not happy with and ended up with twins!    that your remaining 2 beans  get stronger and you can have transfer.   

Clomper- Glad your appointment went well, testing 6 times a day that seems loads. Must be quite worrying not knowing if your eating the right things. Hopefully the dietian helped with that. 

Mejulie- Hows your 2ww going? hope you are keeping busy. I found i did alot of internet shopping! Not good for the bank balance but kept me busy!

Diamonds18- Congrats on the house! Things are gonna be busy in next few months for you. 
I really hope you do get your nat  . We have all convinced ourselves before so your definatly not alone!

Missy- Hope you get your bloods back soon and know where your heading

Afm- 1st week back at work was ok, but i wasn't really my usual self was just wishing the week away. Was doing well tear free all week until thurs! One of DH's work mates announced their pregnancy, they got married in november. You would think it would get easier but it really doesn't, so i stopped looking on ******** as loads of comments like " at least you know his swimmers ok", and " thats it now have fun while you can"!! I feel ok today done my 30 min workout on the wii, trying to shift some more weight before next cycle!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend
xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

yola how unpredictable is this journey? Really feel for you and DH        that those 2 get stronger by the day and you make it to transfer with them both.   

Love and    to you all


----------



## diamonds18

just a quick note - Yola so sorry that things didnt go as well as you would have been hoping, I really hope the two embies have hung in there for you  - I have heard lots of stories when poor looking embies have gone on to become strong babies......    that will happen for you xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well & enjoyed the sunshine today 

Yola - how are you both? any news from the clinic. xxx

Afm - been taking it easy & dh has been a great nurse, cooking dinner, washing up, giving me cuddles. no symptoms yet but its early days. only 10 days left to OTD wishing the time to go by quickly  

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xx


----------



## Clomper

Mejulie, glad you are being looked after and resting up with your precious cargo onboard!   

Yola, how are your embies? Have you heard anything? I   they are doing well!

Catherino, hope you are ok, and work is going ok. Good for you doing the wii workouts, get ready for a hopefully lovely spring and summer! I will be getting back to it in June!

Missy, have you had any results yet from your tests? Do you know when you will be able to start again?

Diamonds, hope you are doing well, busy packing?   for a nat BFP for you, but if not you will be DR before you know it!

Lola, have you got the date for your 20wk scan yet? Can't wait to find out the flavour!

Hevan, I hope you are not suffering too much with your PGS.  

Hope very one else is well...  

Blood sugars have been still nice and low, so hopefully I have managed to control it with diet... Blooming hungry though...!!!  

Clomper xx


----------



## Clomper

Spoke too soon! This evening's test really high...oh dear!

Xx


----------



## Missy123

yola thinking of you and    things are ok   

clomper sorry that your results were high again    Does that mean they will put you on a form of medication? My dad is diabetic and he has to take tablets but yours will go again after your baby is born i believe.   

mejulie how are you doing and hope you are still resting loads. Hope DH is running around after you.    I bet you are really bored as daytime tv is really ribbish!   

catherino how are you doing hun? I love the wii too as it's good fun and you don't really feel like you are doing exercise.   
diamonds hope things aren't too stressful for you with all the packing up and thinking of AF and starting treatment all over.    it dosen't show and you have managed naturally   

Lola and Hevan how are you both doing? 

Lolsie any news from you?    Hope you are ok.

Hope i haven't missed anyone.   

AFM still no news on my tests results, i forgot to ask how long they will take to come back    I'm not thinking of starting again until they come back even though i could start this time next month.


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All,

Yola - really sorry it hasn't gone to plan, hope all ok with the two remaining ones! 

mejulie - glad were cycle buds again... how are you finding the 2ww so far? Whens your OTD? Ours is 23rd. Am wishing my life away... just   i don't start bleeding again, will start to feel more positive next week i think when i pass the stage i bled last cycle.

Hope every one else is well!

AFM...I am currently PUPO with one embryo.  We only had 3 eggs... i was gutted, they slowed my treatment right down this time to aim for quality rather then quantity but even they weren't expecting it to be as low as it was, so no frozen for us but one on board! They didn't wait till blast, had collection last wed and transfer Friday.  So now in the 2WW and hating it, have been resting up, hubby's first day back at work today as he has been off looking after me since Wednesday. Feeling a little lonely! I have our two cats keeping me company lol!

Hope your all well... sorry I'm kind of dipping in and out of the site atm.


----------



## Clomper

Lolsie, I'm sorry I missed you out of the personals on my post last night!

How exciting you are PUPO! One good embryo is all you need...  Take it easy then with your two kitties. We will send you     

Clomper xx


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - Yay! so good to hear from you  2ww is driving me crazy too. day time tv really is rubbish & im not used to sitting around. been talking to them everyday wishing them to implant & stay with me this time. pray we both get our BFP's this time. xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie and clomper - thanks for your msgs! Am resting up and hoping for the best but hours feels like days! 
I have plans thurs and fri then hubby home at weekend, also popping out for lunch tomorrow - thankfully   was at home today and so bored... Daytime tv is mind numbing!!

Mejulie - ive been chatting to "Sheldon" (named by hubby and my little sis, after the shell with legs from Garfield and friends!)  for both of us too! Trying to keep   is so hard, i think im extra cautious of getting my hopes up because of the failed cycle last time... How are you managing this time round?


----------



## yola

well hello girlies

glad you are all well

diamonds ,,, great new on the move .... hope its all going well

hevan clomper and lola ...... sounds like your pregnancies are all ticking along nicely, clomper dont worry about the diabetes a girl at wk is about 6 mths preggas and she is having to take tablets i think its quite common

missy chase them up on results it should not take more than a week.....

losie and julie 2ww is totrure but im happy to announce im in it with you ..... the 2  embryos survived thank god ... i had 1 x8 cell and 1x 6 cell grade2 ..... so i hope this is ok ....  i think the 6 cell was a bit slow but hey im not complaining now just got 11 days of torture  ....... had accupunture yesterday and 1 booked for next tues .... has anyone else tried accupunture im not sure if its a waste of money ....

yola


----------



## Clomper

Yola,
Yeeeeeey!!!! Congrats on being PUPO!! Thank god the two little embies were ok and you didnt have a wasted cycle!!     that you get one huge great massive BFP from them!!!     

Lolsie, I will be sending Sheldon     that he/she is a keeper and nice and sticky.     

MeJulie, sticky vibes your way too      that we get some lovely positive news from our little thread!!

I will be thinking of you three on your torturous 2ww   

Clomper xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - that is fantastic news so pleased for you guys. pray we all get our BFPs this cycle. xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Yola and Lolsie - congratulations on being PUPO  - so pleased you have both got to this stage.....so now you join MeJulie on that dreaded 2ww - sending all the of you     and   .  Let's hope we get three more BFPs in two weeks time xxxx

CLomper - hope the levels come back down again - good thing gestational diabetes is a temporary thing Hey! Xx

AFM - I think AF is about to arrive so no natural bfp for me....stupidly I had kind of got my hopes up, but at least I am now ready to cycle again in April which is a good thing!  Feel very bloated and fat today, so will also use the next month to try and drop a few pounds before stimming!  

Lots of baby dust to everyone xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Yola -       I'm so pleased to hear your 2 little embies survived and are settling into their new home. Fantastic news. Sending lots of     and   they stick and make your dreams come true. Rest up and try not to go too crazy on 2ww 

Lolsie -      to you too!! Equally fantastic news. Sorry you didn't get any frosties, but sending     and   that your little one sticks. Hope your 2ww doesn't send you insane. Get plenty of rest  

Mejulie - How are you doing? It's great that the 3 of you have each other to support through this. Hope you're doing ok and not symptom spotting too much. Lots of   and   for you  

Diamonds - Sorry if it is AF arriving. There's nothing wrong with getting your hopes up, we need to keep positive or we'll go crazy. April will be here quicker than you know. How's the job going?  

Missy and Catherino - how are you both? Any plans in place?  

Lola - How are you and little bump? When is your scan? Looking forward to hearing the flavour  

Clomper - Hello  

Hi to anyone I've missed

AFM - All good. Into single figure countdown now, 9 weeks to go. I have a very active little man. Pelvic Girdle Strain is still there but it's not unbearable. It's embarrasing at work having to climb stairs 1 at a time and I waddle everywhere now. I also have a special cushion and footrest at my work station, I feel very special   

Lots of love,   and   to all XX


----------



## Missy123

yola and lolsie  on becoming PUPO with mejulie    Nice to have each other to keep company on your wait. 

diamonds sorry you feel AF is coming  I just got mine too and it's  that it shatters our dreams again but we will get there just probably not the natural way. So will you be starting DR now?  
Hevan we are with you on your countdown  * 9* weeks and counting down and a  at the end! Maybe not as easily as that!  
Clomper how have your bloods been? 

Hope you are all ok and i will chase up those results.


----------



## LolsieG

Yola!   Am so happy for you, congrats on the transfers! Sending you lots of  !   We all get out BFPs in next few weeks!  

Hevan - cant believe you only have 9 weeks left, time goes so quickly! When do you start mat leave.. cant be long! 

Diamonds - Sorry it wasn't a natural bfp for you this month, good luck for your new cycle in April! I had to loose a stone in between my cycles, just about managed it.

Clomper - thanks for the  ! 

Mejulie and Yola - glad to have you with me through the 2ww! Sending   vibes!  

I'm not sure how i feel about it all tbh, we had 1x4cell embie put back... the consultant said we had just as much chance with this one as we did with our blast last time... not sure if i believe him!   Really trying to stay   just wana get past the weekend and im sure ill feel more   If its still growing its a week old today and should be settling in by now i think?? 

 to all x


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

How are all my 2ww buddies today? 

i'm feeling a bit like you lolsie very numb, not sure if i want to laugh or cry. just wish i could get a def sign all is going to plan. been so positive during stims etc but this waiting is a nightmare :-} xxx


----------



## yola

hi girlies

losie ..... was that 4 cells on day 3 or day2 ..... was it graded .... ive been thinking about that !!!! however when it comes down to it i dont think it really matters ive read about girls having fantastic looking blastocycsts and getting bfns and other girls having poor embryos put back and getting bfps .... i suppose it all depends on what  they do when they go back in our bodies ..... I wish i new what ours are doing growing i hope !!!!!

me julie what did you have put back did your clinic tell you grades or cell numbers.......  how long have you got left now till your test date ....... 

im all ok its only day 3 ..... but its so difficult to not day dream  and think about how fantastic it would be to get a bfp.... its hard to remain positive but not get your hopes up to high .... we got our bill through for icsi today an extra 1300 quid i nearly fainted ... god knows where we will magic that up from exactly .....


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - doc said i had 1 x grade one 6 cell & others grade 2  4/5 cell. Bet that bill was a shock tx is soooo expensive. xx


----------



## yola

yes a shocker i wont complain if it works .... sounds like you have 3 great embies on board..... from what i heard grade 1and 2 are very good ......  are you getting out and about or completely rested up


----------



## LolsieG

We weren't told a grade, am assuming day three as ec wed and et fri but not entirely sure tbh, the embryologist said it was at exactly where they want it to be for its age which is positive, like you both i just wish i knew what was happening inside!

Had been fully rested up from last wed-sat, we popped into my sil on sunday for dinner but i just sat down all day, this week have been taking it easy and resting as much as poss but have been popping out to do "nice" things only, any chores can wait    Bring on the 23rd!


----------



## mejulie40

I've been taking it easy at home, only walking to local shops or around the block to stay active. my otd is next thurs 22nd but wish it was this wk  Xxx


----------



## yola

losie thats a day 2 transfer..... which is good .... four cell is perfect....


ive been sitting around for a couple of days but had to go to wk today .....  but i stay mainly seated went to shops at lunch..... rested up on sofa now ......


----------



## LolsieG

Yola thank you for the reassurance i needed   

Night ladies


----------



## Missy123

for you all


----------



## yola

hiya


ok 2 week wait has started to take its toll... im fed up of taking all these meds steroids blood thinners prontogest i have some massive bruises on my **** and it hurts like hell the needles so bloody big when i do it i feel dizzy ...... i really hope this wks

mejulie how come your testing so late ..... didnt you have egg collection  quite a few days before me ... my clinic suggests prego test 2 weeks after egg collection ?

losie  how you doing hun ........

missy any news on those results 


so ive wked out implantation could be any time as from today assuming they are still in there growing i so hope so ... is anyone else doing zita west cds...... relaxation ............. do you think it helps or am i completely bonkers doing these things


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies 

Big congrats to all our PUPO ladies Yola, Mejulie and Lolsie    loads of sticky vibes to all of you, will have my everything crossed that we will have 3 BFPs here soon    

Yola- I know prontogest is not nice   I did take it every other day, rather then every day, so at least the bum had time to heal a little bit.

Hevan- good to hear that PGS is not so bad and that you are being well taken care of at work 

Diamonds- sorry that you feel that natural BFP is not happening this month 

Clomper- how is that diabetes, are you managing to keep it under control?

Missy- Any news about the test results?

Afm- had my scan yesterday and guess what it's a boy!!   Everything looked good as well and he is growing as he should  I was in the state of chock yesterday tbh, partly because knowing the sex just makes it so real and also I think I was a bit convinced that it would be a girl, I am not disappointed in any way, don't get me wrong, I'm over top about the news, just very chocked and excited  

Have a lovely weekend everyone  

Xx


----------



## yola

congrats lola 3 boys  on this thread, i bet your partners chuffed to bits , my hubby would love a boy ......i think we have some girlies due on this thread very soon 

lola did you have to take pred 25 mg for whole 12 wks im starting to feel a bit bloated in the face already might be my imagination i just feel fat in gen i think


----------



## lola33

Yola- thanks hun, yes definitely time for some team pink on this thread soon   Yes, I took pred. for 12 weeks plus 2 additional weeks of weening off, cause you can't just stop it. Pred. is a nastiest drug I had during the tx, I put on loads of weight and did get a very puffy face, not that attractive, but the puffy face did disappear a week after a stopped, so no permanent damage there. If you try to eat healthy and stay away from salt and sugar, I'm pretty sure you can avoid the weight gain and the puffiness, I did not have the discipline though 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lola - Congrats on Team Blue  , welcome to the club   Glad all went well with the scan. I jad been convinced I was having a girl too. Bet you cant believe you're half way already?! It goes quick from here.  

Yola - Sorry to hear about the nasty injections, will all be worth it when you get your BFP. I dont think it hurts to do anything that makes you feel like its helping so carry on listening to the cd. When I dis tx I had to test 2 weeks after ET rather than EC, think each clinic varies.  

Sending lots of sticky vibes,     to all you PUPO ladies.

Hi to everyone XX


----------



## LolsieG

Lola - congrats on your boy! Very exciting! 

Yola - Im also doing zita west cd, used it last time too, try and do it once a day - i find it really helps.

mejulie - how u getting on?

Hope everyone else is well.

I completely lost the plot last night, the 2ww is officially taking its toll on me.  I had less then a minute of cramps as i got into bed last night and was convinced i was going to bleed, then i couldnt sleep but didnt want to get up and check either   I didn't/wasn't bleeding and was absolutely fine, still am, and no further cramps.  Think its because it was around this time i bled last cycle! 

Trying to stay   today... feel like a wally for last night! xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie / yola - have either of u been getting any aches in ur left and right lower tummy? Possibly ovary area.
I can't remember if I had this last time. Not sure if I should talk to clinic Monday. X


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - know how you feel :-( tonight i have cramping low down & very very lgt red blood when i wipe & im so scared. could it be implantation? not told dh as no point stressing him out too.


----------



## yola

hi mejulie 


that could be implantation ..... i think the timing is right for that ........ hope you are  ok ..... did you have any pre cramping last time when you got your bfp.....

losie  .... i did have a few aches  but i put it down to things recovering from egg collection and transfer...... it all seems to have passed now.... again could be embies bedding in could just be syms of progesterone .....


----------



## Clomper

Morning ladies,

Lolsie, I had period like pains for w few weeks around when I got my BFP and pain in my left ovary for the first 4 months of pregnancy, all from the stimms, and egg collection! Hope you are ok, and not going too   Waiting! Not so long now...!   

Lola, yey team   !! How exciting!!!   

Mejulie, hope that it implantation!! It is so horrible not knowing what's going on in there! Lots of    coming your way!   

Yola, I'm sorry you have to keep pumping your body full of nasty drugs, but like hevan said   it will be worth it in the end! Hope you are feeling as positive as you can during this torturous 2ww!   

Havan,      

Diamonds, how is the new pad? Hope you are settled in nicely!    hope the horrid AF wasn't too bad! Will you start DR soon then?   

Catherino, hope you are ok.   

Missy, have you had your test results back yet...? Hope you are well   

Well I started tablets for the Gestational Diabetes on Thursday, and have started testing blood again today to see if they are working... If not they will either increase the dose or put me on insulin. I straight away thought the worst when she mentioned insulin, but apparently because it is pure it is a lot more tolerable than the tablets can be... And it's not like we aren't used to injections are we?! So far feel ok with tablets, so we'll see how we go. The good thing is that they now will monitor us a little more, we may have a growth scan too. We will also have to expect little man a bit earlier, as they are likely to induce at 38 weeks.
The little guy is sticking out little feet and elbows for me and OH to feel all the time now, very surreal!

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies, hope you all have lovely weekends!

Clomper xxx


----------



## catherino

Hi ladies not been on for a few days and so much has happened!

Yola- so pleased you are PUPO! Let's hope your 2little ones are settling in well. Sorry your not feeling well on your meds! Hope your resting up and your not going too mad in the 2ww. Lots of     xx

Mejulie- how are you feeling? Hope your spotting has gone away, would be really early for af so hopefully implantation!    xx

Lola- a boy how lovely! You must be over the moon! Can't believe your half way already! Hope your feeling well xx

Lolsie- congrats on being pupo! How are you feeling? Try and stay positive I know how hard it is    xx

Clomper- sorry you had to go onto your meds but hopefully that will keep it all under control and less stressing. Looks like your gonna meet your little man abit earlier! Will be good to have a growth scan. 

Missy- any news on your results?

Diamonds- how are you? Did you get your dreaded af? Xx

Hevan- hope your not too uncomfortable with your pelvic strain, pleased to hear work are looking after you.

Arm- went back to clinic on thurs for our follow up, they said everything was well in my last cycles, good embies and thick lining just bad luck!   he suggested taking aspirin low dose from ec which can help with implantation has anyone heard of this?
So because our last fresh cycle was 6 months ago we can start again! So I am D/R from 26th march possible ec 24th April. Bit excited to get going again, hopefully all will go well. 

Hope you all have lovely weekend

Xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Catherino - fantastic news that you can get started so quickly and sounds like you could be cycling with Diamonds and Missy. Will be keeping everything crossed that your 'bad luck' wont continue. If they are suggesting asparin it cant hurt to try it 

Lolsie - I seem to remember getting pains more on one side that the other and think it was the ovaries settling down. Could be implantation..... Hope you're doing ok  

Mejulie - I hope it's implantation, it's about the right time for it. Keeping everything crossed, not long til OTD


----------



## Hevan81

Woops pressed post by mistake

Mejulie -  

Diamonds and Missy - hope you are both well  

Yola - hope you're doing ok  

Hi lola and clomper


----------



## mejulie40

Good morning,

Lola - its a boy how fantastic  you must be so excited xxx

Yola - must be rotton to have more injections :-( hows your 2ww going? not sure why my otd is later was same last time. xxx

Lolsie - how are you feeling today? hope your cramps are less today. xxx

Hevan - hope all is well with you & the bump  xxx

Diamonds - How are you feeling now? hope you are all settled in your new home. xxx

Missy - are you paying for the tests? should def be ready by now. mine took 3 days but had to book apt with doc to discuss them xxx

Catherino - cant believe you start dr again next week!! pray all goes to plan for you xxx

Afm - bleed really scared me last night & still have mild af cramps, scared to go to the loo incase full on af happens. didnt have this last cycle & praying its implantation. going to rest in bed today see if that stops it  xxx

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xx

julie xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie, Lolsie and yola      for you all      any pains or spotting you get is them implanting or things recovering from EC berore a BFP arrives.

Lola     another boy on this thread!   

Clomper    the pills do the trick   

Catherino and diamonds it looks like you will be buddies again.           I won't be too far behind you.

Hevan not long before you meet your little fella. Amazing how fast it has gone.   

AFM no results yet! My FC did them, no mention of money! They did want me back in to discuss the results and they aren't very fast with their appointments as if you remember i was already on the pill for FET before my FU!
Hope it won't be too much longer though as the suspense is sending me


----------



## yola

mejulie  was it there this morning ? if its slowing or stopped...... could def be implantation ..... ive had nothing nada ......  no aches or pains but its quite early still stupid now im worrying i have no aches pains or spotting  ahhhhhhhh ..... 

catherino fantastic news  to get going again fresh cycle ...... 3rd time lucky .... well i hope so this is my third time

losie how you feeling today .....

everyone else have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - seems to have stopped  pray its a positive sign all is going to plan. just taking it easy today. what are you up to? xxx


----------



## yola

im having quite a chilled day  gots some friends coming over this eve im gonna cook ...... so that should keep me occupied x


----------



## mejulie40

ok ladies i know i was an idiot but the bleeding started again with mega cramps & i had a moment of madness. i just thought this is it same as last time its all over :'-( and i tested ..... i got a BFP & now my head is so messed up so dont do it, now i know i am or was pregnant but dont really know what is happening aarrghh!!!


----------



## Clomper

Mejulie, 

You are testing five days before OTD right? Has it been more than 14 days since your trigger shot? You need to stay calm in case it is from trigger shot. But I tested 5 days before OTD and got very faint positive...
   It is the BFP you have so wanted and everything will be ok! 
Dont worry yourself, you cant undo the test, but cant be positive what it means at the moment. 
  the bleeding stops     

Clo xx


----------



## mejulie40

Clomper - thanks i am feeling much calmer now. such an idiot to test so early!  dh has been great  has told me to wait a few days & test again esp if bleed stops. it is 14 days since injection so who knows. x


----------



## yola

me julie  .... your clinic test late  its 14 day after egg collection  with  lot of clinics which i think is tomorrow for you ....... so i think its a bfp .................... not trigger .................. if i was you i would up your progesterone pessaries after what happened last time ...... to try and stop the bleeding ..... ring clinic monday  your bleeding may be a sign of low progesterone ..........


----------



## Clomper

Mejulie,

Everything crossed for you    

Xx


----------



## catherino

Mejulie my clinic test 14 days after EC so the result you get on that day should be your result.   That you get you BFP! I really want this for you. I agree with yoga about the pessaries, my friend had to do 3 a day when she was spotting and it helped. Sit tight lots of     and


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- I would say the same thing as the other ladies here and advise you to increase progesterone intake a lot of times bleedings/spottings is sign of low progesterone. Will keep my everything crossed for you     

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi ladies thanks for reassurance re pain I've started to thinks its due to constipation from cyclogest suppositories! am typing on phone so will be brief

Mejulie - really hope ur bfp sticks around! Very exciting! 

Hope all the mummy's to be and us mummy's in waiting have a lovely day today!

Xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - It sounds very exciting and promising but can understand your head being all over the place. Speak to your clinic 1st thing tomorrow.   it's your long awaited BFP   

Lolsie - Glad you're feeling better about things. Keeping everything crossed, and for Yola too


----------



## mejulie40

Thanks ladies feeling much better today  on my way to have brunch with my mum. talk to you all later xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Good morning ladies,

Hope you are all well xxxx

Lolsie - how are your cramps now, hope you are not going too crazy xxx

Yola - when is your otd? hope you are still sane xxx

Afm - all seems to be ok so im just going to wait until wed & test again. if still BfP i can then celebrate. pray its all ok as sooo want to be preggie. 

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxxxxx


----------



## yola

mejulie .... are you still bleeding or has it stopped now .... im ok keep thinking its not gonna wk had no syms feeling a bit desperate  ... really want it to wk .........


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - dont want to jinx it by saying it but all is ok  
met a relation at dh parents y'day who doesnt know about tx. said i looked so well & my skin was glowing, kept looking at me. made me & dh laugh. next couple of days will be the worst but have a good feeling xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - so glad all going ok again! Have everything crossed for you get ur BFP on Wednesday!   

Yola - hope your ok - it really is torture this 2ww business! 

Ive been having a few "symptoms" not sure if the cyclogest suppository are to blame though - have been getting sore boobs, really tired, dizzy when i stand up and strangely been getting really hot - where it feels like my skin is on fire, mainly in the evening and at night.  Have been so tried but cant turn my brain off at night so having awful sleep atm. Trying not to think to much into it yet but keeping   have had no cramps or pains since my freak out the other night and no blood.  All good signs!


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - your symptoms sound good to me  
my (.(.) hurt on sides only, body on fire, feel drained hard to keep eyes open & dreaming strange things. pray its all good signs & a magical BFP is on its way for us both xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - stay strong & dont copy me by testing early  pray a magical BFP is on its way for you too xxx


----------



## yola

mejulie you def have a bfp i know it ........................... 

losie  ive been having real trouble sleeping  getting awful night sweats i havnt got sore boobies but they feel quite full .... 


ok now im freakin you have syms i dont ive been prodding my boobs  i wk in a dental surgery  and can you believe i just got my boob out in the surg to have a prod lol now what would i have don if someone walked in ..... dont know how id explain that one .... i keep think i have period pains but then they seem to go away again ...............


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - ha ha (sorry shouldnt laugh hee hee) you are losing it! i had no symptoms last week except feeling hot so relax its early days + some people get no symptoms at all. i feel we will all get our bfps this cycle. xxx


----------



## Clomper

MeJulie, Yola and Lolsie, I am     so hard that you all three get your BFPs!!!!! You all deserve this wonderful experience!     

Clomper xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lola   - congratulations !!

Mejulie, yola and lolsie - sending you lots of       

Mejulie - omg....sounds so exciting - really hope the bfp is the for you when you test on Wednesday xxx  Have you had any more symptoms?

Yola - v v v funny reading about you poking your (.)(.)s at work.......!!!! Xxxxx hang in there xxx when do you test?

Lolsie  - hope you continue to get lots of positive signs - when do you test?

Catherino - great news about getting started again, I will be a few days behind you - and my ec will be about 26 April - so we can be cycle buddies !!  

Missy - sending you lots of " hurry up" vibes for your test results xxx you won't be far behind me and Catherino - and we will be the final lucky trio to get our bfps xxxxx    

Hevan and Clomper - so excited for you both - not much longer to go now!!!! Are you all prepared with nurseries set up etc??!!

AFM.....bfn from natural cycle...always likely though!!! So now ready to go for the second if cycle....just want to get going to be honest! Move house at the end of the month so not long to go now - most of the boxes packed up, but will be spending this weekend again finishing off!

Will be back later in the week.....good luck yola, Mejulie and lolsie


----------



## mejulie40

Hello 

Lolsie - how are you today, any more symptoms? xxx

Yola - hope you are feeling ok & not planning to show your boobies off to everyone today  xxx

Afm - very tired :-( couldnt sleep as body on fire, also finding im slightly breathless. going to treat myself to a haircut today as its gone all frizzy since i started tx.

luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxxxx


----------



## yola

DIAMONDS ..... SORRY NO NAT BFP  FOR YOU BUT  AT LEAST YOU ARE ALL READY MENTALLYY AND PHYSICALLY FOR YOUR NEXT CYCLE ....  IS YOUR NEXTT HOUSE ALL DONEE OR WILL YOU BE DOING SOME WK ON IT ... ARE YOU MOVING FAR FROM WHERE YOU  ARE NOW 

LOSIE HOW YOU FEELING IHAD ANOTHER ****E NIGHT SLEEP ... ITS THIS BLOODY PRGESTERONE IM SURE ..... ARE YOUU TESTIN G FRIDAY 

MEJULIE ...... NO I DONT THINK ILL BE GETTING MY BOOBIES OUT TODAY HAD A GOOD PROD THIS AM INSTEAD LOL THEY ARE STILL NOT SORE AT ALL   HOPE THIS IS NOT A NEG SIGN )

CLOMPER AND HEVAN  .... ARE YOU OFF WK NOW  .... 

LOLA HOW ARE YOU GETTING ON ANY BUMP DEVELOPING YET


----------



## Missy123

mejulie, lolsie and yola wishing you loads of          all 3 of you get your BFP's you so deserve them ladies.     
Will be checking on mejulie tomorrow     

diamonds sorry no natural BFP    Good luck for this cycle    
catherino are buddies with diamonds?    
wish i was with you on this cycle ladies but i have to wait until 10th April for appointment to find out my results as that's how they work!   

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## LolsieG

I am naughty... I tested this morning. Very faint line! Am so quietly excited! Used the one the clinic gave me, was a bit of a faff as I had to drip 3 drops of wee onto a spot with a pipet (sp) am saving the big guns (clear blue digital) for Friday. Still having same symptoms as before. 

Mejulie... Have u done another one yet? Have everything crossed for u for tomorrow morning!

Yola... My nights sleep was just as bad, the worry and wondering is awful that's whats doing it for me I think. I dreamt I was having pg tests thrown at me!

Missy... 10th April will be here in a flash (day before my bday) Hope it's the right result and u can get cracking again.

 to all   to mejulie and Yola xxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - you are very naughty but you held out longer than me lol. now you are in my world of am i really? i have a feeling it could be a good outcome for us all this cycle....will test again in the morning as that will be 17 days from ec so it should be correct. very excited xxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie and lolsie       
yola they say things come in 3's     

I have everything crossed for you all.


----------



## LolsieG

Thanks Missy!

Mejulie... think ill be doing one every day!  Been a very strange day today!    Look forwards to your BFP post in the morning!!


----------



## diamonds18

Keeping my fingers crossed for the three of you.....looking forward to hearing your confirmed BFPs tomorrow, and yola yours too xxxxx


----------



## yola

god i hope so but now we have 2 bfps im thinking mine wont be .................  ive had no symptoms at all i know that does not necessarily mean anything ... i really dont know how you can test early im so scared to test i almost dont want to ,,,, cant bear to see another neg test ......  my otd is friday but i will leave it till sat as working fri ..... im just praying we all get bfps on this thread..................


the last couple of days have been unbearable .......  

mejulie good luck for tomoz ..... i really pray your bfp is still there i know it will be


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - everytime i go to the loo im scared to look at the paper incase spotting or worse. even with a poss bfp its still a nightmare. do not worry that you have no symptoms mine have only just started body on fire, weird dreams & boobs look same just tender on sides only. pray pray pray we all get our bfps by end of the week. sending you a huge hug xxx


----------



## catherino

just a quick one from me. I really hope meJulie and Lolsie keep your BFP on your OTD! Lots of positive thoughts. Yola keep positive and no signs could be good signs. Each day without blood is a good one! Look forward to seeing your BFP posts soon Xx diamonds so glad we Wil be cycling together who knows might even be exact if my body doesn't do as its supposed to! Xx


----------



## Clomper

Morning ladies,

I'm dying to know....!!! MeJulie have you tested again? Lolsie? have you tested again this morning? 

Yola, I don't kow how you can wait till saturday, the suspence is torture for us, so it must be so much worse for you! I finish work at the end of April, unless they say I have to be induced early then I may finish a bit before.

I really have a feeling we will have three BFPs! I     so much!!

Diamonds, I'm sorry you have not got a nat BfP this time, so you and Catherino will be starting soon! You will have to keep us up to date with where you are...!   

Missy, the 10th of April will be here before you know it! We will be in April by the end of next week!!  

Lola, are you starting to feel big yet? How's that little boy behaving?

Hi Hevan!  

I have increased diabetes medication now, feel a bit sicky, but that could be third trim symptoms!
I have appointment with the consultant on Monday, they will let us know what changes they will make with our ante-natal care as a result of diabetes, hopefully not too much! We may get an extra scan which would be nice! 
We are all ready for him now! 

Hope you have all been feeling better with the bit of sun we have started to see, spring is such a nice time of year!

Clomper xx


----------



## mejulie40

Clomper - did test but "BFN" so maybe you were right & it was trigger :-( bit shocked to be honest was so sure preggie. official otd is tomorrow so i will test again in morn xxx


----------



## Clomper

Oh Julie, I don't know what to say! I was so positive this was your time! You poor thing          

Xxxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie that's not what I was expecting to read!! Don't give up hope yet, it could be a false negative. Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.    

Lolsie and Yola - looking forward to hearing your news as the week goes on    

Hello to everyone Xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie    did you use the same brand of pee stick that you used before? I so hope it's wrong this time   

yola i know exactly how you feel as i never want to test, ignorance is bliss!   
lolsie    have you tested again this morning too?     

Blimey girls what a rollercoaster this journey is.    My stomach is churning for you all.


----------



## yola

me julie i really wasnt expecting that you poor thing im so so sorry... did you use the same brand of test ... i cant believe trigger was still present ....  it doesnt make sense ......  have you tried another test


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - was not expecting that! Have u tried again? Hope ur ok and it's just a faulty test. A negative can be wrong still.  

I did another one this morning. A cheap one from asda and the line came up quicker an darker today. Just want Friday to get her now!


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- I am so sorry      will be praying that it is a false negative    will you be going to the clinic for a blood test? J

Yola-  Loads of sticky vibes to you    

Clomper- Good that you are on diabetes meds now, im sure it will do the trick and keep your blood sugar levels down   Im definitely feeling big, but its more down to weight gain than a big bump  I do have a bump now, but its still not that big and i can still can cover it up will loose clothes  I honestly thought that i would have a bigger bump by now, but im sure i will get there sooner rather than later 

Lolsie- It is all looking very positive hun     

Hevan- How are you and the bump doing?

Hello to everybody i didnt mentioned 
xx


----------



## mejulie40

I am shocked as did a secret test again on mon & still said "pregnant" took trigger sat 3/3 so should have left system by then. i did go to the loo alot during the night maybe pee too diluted to pick it up. i will wait until the morn & try again. xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - looking good for you bet you have a huge smile on your face. xxx


----------



## LolsieG

I reckon your right, all the night time wees reduced it!    Really hope its all ok for you in the morning... hope you don't find today to difficult, i feel sure your going to have good news!  

I feel really strange... will only be able to accept it after Fridays test then i prob wont believe it until i see heart beating.  Will be doing another in the morn tho! I cant stop now!


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - enjoy the feeling we are so lucky to even see a faint positive as some ladies never get to see that on a test  xxx

Yola - how are you feeling today? xxx

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## yola

me julie i feel anxious ......  did you use same test brand ... i know first response you can test any time in day if you wait 4 hrs without peeing you might be able to tst again today... you cant get 2 x positives and then a negative ... it must be that your urine was not concentrated enough

losie  that fact test is getting darker is def a  positive sign good luck


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - i used cb digital tests. not sure i can hold my pee for 4hrs  may just wait & try again in morn. i feel the 2ww is the worst part of tx, we have no control & no idea what is going on in there. wish my clinic did blood tests does yours? xxx


----------



## yola

no i dont think they do ... i need a positve test first then they might ......  honestly you getting a positive then a negative has really freaked me  out you must be beside yourself ....  i feel i cant take it just reading ...... i so want a positive on sat and am so scared it will be a negative,,, i feel like it will be a negative is that normal  ? .....  really wish i wasnt at work though.....


----------



## lola33

mejulie- when i first tested with CB it came back negative, but tested with FR few hours later and i did get a very faint second line  so definitely try with a different brand   

xx


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - there's a lot of posts online about CBD not being very sensitive and not picking up on pg as early as the line ones.  I was looking it up yesterday and am in two minds about using it on Friday because of this.  I would use another type.  I thought CBD would be best but not so sure now. xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - It sounds like your wee wasn't strong enough. I agree with Yola, you can't have two positives, no matter how faint they might be, then a negative, especially if the bleeding has stopped. The trigger should be well out of your system. I would avoid digital tests and go for FR or even a supermarket basic one. If you're getting up a lot in the night, use the first one of those trips to do your test, as hard as that might be. I still feel positvie that test is wrong!!  

Lolsie - You must be smiling ear to ear. Darker line can only mean one thing. So excited. I can't wait for Friday either  

Yola - Good on you for holding out, I was the same. No symptoms sounds like good symptoms to me, but the not knowing is excruciatingly painful. Good luck for Saturday  

Lola - Glad all is going well. I'm sure you have a gorgeous bump!! You don't want it popping out too quickly. Mine is slowing down now, it's measuring just under what it should be, but within the expected range  

Diamonds and Catherino - Great that you will be TXing together, hope it will be good news for you both  

Missy - 10th April will be here before you know it. It's a shame they can't see you sooner though. Hope it will all be good news and you can get going asap  

Clomper -  

AFM - All is good. Only 8 weeks to go. PGS seems to be ok, work have sent me a cushion and foot rest which has really helped. Been enjoying NCT classes. We are half way though them now and starting to feel like we know what to expect. Almost there with getting everything prepared  

Lots of love and


----------



## yola

thanks hevan 


you have made me fee a milliion times better knowing you had no syms and very obviously got a positive ... 8 weeks oh my good how fast itt flys by so excited for you xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Sorry, I meant on the testing. I did get sore boobs but only on one day about 5 days before OTD and they got very hot and veiny as well. Sorry if I misled you. Still think that having no symptoms either way is a very positive sign, especially if you are not getting any of your typical AF signs. We are all different


----------



## mejulie40

Ladies, if i get another bfn in the morning  does that mean i was preg & lost it or trigger? i looked up the trigger shot & the dose i had was lowest given. aarrgghh.....this is really messing with my head. sorry xxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- of course you are feeling totally confused and sad at the moment   I honestly don't think it's a trigger shot, why don't you ask your clinic for a blood test, at least it will put your mind at rest and you will find out what is going on. Having my everything crossed that will get a BFP tomorrow   

Xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie    I don't think it would mean you were pregnant and lost it as I don't think it would change that quick to a negative.    Still think    I know it is hard hun.
I have read about ladies having a chemical pregnancy but i don't know what that is   
Cross your legs and hold that wee and    that you get 2 lines again.    I'm thinking of you    Lots of luck


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - a chemical pregnancy is a very early m/c. will test early & let you know. xxx


----------



## catherino

Mejulie -     I really hope that your test 2moro is positive! Try and hold your wee. I am really hoping and   that's it's good news 2moro lots of love xx

Lolsie - congrats on your positive, I hope you still get good news when you test on fri.

Yola- try not to worry about everything everyone has different symptoms so it's not worth stressing about. I know how hard it is but sit tight only 3more sleeps    xx

Missy- glad you got an appointment to discuss yor results, but bit sad that you won't be cycling with diamonds and I xx

Hevan - 8wks exciting!! Bet your looking forward to giving up work. Xx

Lola- hope your well and blue bump is growing nicely xx

Diamonds- hope packing is going well, when do you start down reg? 

Xxx


----------



## diamonds18

OMG.....what a roller coaster of emotions....I am on the edge of my seat having just read the last few posts, and I am so excited and anxious for the three of you.  Hang in there!! Xxxx

MeJulie - really praying    that tomorrow brings back that BFP - I am not surprised this is messing with your head - this is such an anxious time xx.  

Lolsie - sounds like really good news.....hope your line gets stronger each day now xxx     

Yola - my best friend had ivf last year and had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever, except for feeling tired in the evenings, and she now has a 4 month old....so keep positive!! I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to test - I felt like that last cycle in september and I imagine I will be even worse this time around!! Sending you lots of sticky vibes    

Catherino - I am on day 7 of my cycle today and start down reg on day 14 - next Thursday.  What about you?  I am getting really nervous now, worried about another cyst being there when I go for my baseline scan....but guess I just have to take a deep breath and get on with it....and keep all my fingers and toes crossed!!!!  Packing going well thanks.....this weekend is the final weekend to get ourselves sorted!! Looking forward to having my own garden again!!!!

Missy - 10th April will be here soon !!! And we will all be here for you whenever you cycle!!! You will only be a bit behind me and Catherino xxxx

Clomper - glad diabetes meds sorted now - hope it gets the sugars back under control for you - good luck with your appt with the consultant on Monday - what sorts of things may they need to change for antenatal care? Xx

Lola - hi - hope you are having a good week? Xx

....on top of getting ready to move it is my 38th birthday on Friday......never thought I would get to this age and not have a family yet........so really hoping my 39th year is a positive one!!!! DH has already warned me I haven't got a pressie........not all that impressed with that announcement to be honest ( his excuse is he is taking me out on Saturday to buy something but I think that is cheating!!!!)

Be back on tomorrow to hopefully hear all the good news


----------



## Missy123

mejulie thinking of you and


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie hope everything is ok this morning x


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Still bfn for me  
looked up on web last night & could be they implanted but stopped growing & thats why i got bfp & now bfn. strange thing is my boobies have changed as if i am preggas its so weird. still no bleed. will call clinic today. not sure how i feel kind of in limbo land xxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie    Hope the clinic can shed some light on it and do a blood test for you. Really strange the stick is telling you one thing and your body saying another. 
Hope you can manage to stay sane through all the not knowing and you find out soon.     We are here if you need us to keep you sane.


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - let's hope the clinic can shed some light on things for you.....not surprised you feel in limbo land.....hope you get some certainty today - can you go into the clinic to do a blood test?


----------



## LolsieG

Hope ur ok and just echoing missy really - hope clinic have answers.


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- So sorry it didnt go like we all hoped for     hope the clinic can give you some answerers into what could have happened

xx


----------



## catherino

for you mejulie hope you get on ok at the clinic
Xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - big   hope clinic can shed some light on it


----------



## yola

oh mejulie ..... thats really not what i expected .....  are you still taking your cyclogest ? this maybe why your not bleeding ?  Let us know what your clinic have said . I am so sorry  

losie  ...... have you tested again or are you going to wait for tomorrow now ......

diamonds  .... i really hope you dont get a cyst this time hopefully that was just a one off ... im a great believer in fate and maybe last cycle was not your time and thats why you had cyst because this cycle will be the one... its such a shame that this infertility effects are bloody birthdays i havnt celebrated my birthday for the last 2 yrs because it always reminds me what i havnt got ... my bday is in 2 wks hopefully i will have the best pressie ever... as your hubby hasnt got you a pressie and wants to take you shopping i would teach him a lesson and go crazy make him spend mega bucks ha ha 

missy i see you get your test results on your hubbys birthday ,,,,, hopefully they will be all fine ...... will you get your level2 immunes done as well , they are very expensive , but show up different problems to level 1 ..... if this cycle doesnt wk for me  i think i will get mine tested ....


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

spoke to clinic not much help really, explained what had happened & they said if todays test was bfn then it must be correct. said my bfp must have been trigger. funny cos if my test day had been same as other clinics (mon) i would have tested as bfp & been told yes i was preggie. who knows!! anyhow will stop pesseries & see if af arrives. 

Lolsie - hope you got another bfp this morn. very happy for you so pls keep us all updated.

Yola - just dont test early 

love to you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie    I just can't believe that happened. Makes us all really scared of a BFP now not just a BFN.    I'm so sorry that it wasn't meant to be.   
I just feel so numb for you. Sorry your clinic wasn't too helpful either. If you need us we are all here for you hun. xx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie, I am so sad to hear the bfn has been confirmed - that is just awful, and you must be confused as to what has happened, and doesn't sound like your clinic has had answers either.  My heart goes out to you today, as it is hard, and so devastating x  . We are all here for you xxx


----------



## catherino

Ah mejulie I'm so very sorry for your news. I really can't believe it. It must be worse than just getting a bfn on test day! Getting your hopes up! Thinking if you today, lots of love and    xx

Diamonds- I start dr on day 21 which is mon. That's strange that they are different. What are you using, I will be injecting suprecur then swimming with gonal f. They are starting me off with 225 this time as I was a slow responder last time. Let's hope or no cysts this time


----------



## yola

my otd is tomoorow thats 14 day since ec which is what my clinic reccomend  so julie if you were with my clinic you would of had a positive on your otd !!! i might wait till sunday now so i can be sure .....


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - I am so so sorry. Thats horrible news and sorry your clinic werent more helpful. You must be completely heartbroken. I am devastated for you. We are all here for you


----------



## Missy123

yola    I bet you are scared more than ever now but want to wish you    for when you test.    try to stay positive hun


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - I'm so sorry   was really rooting for u to have ur bfp. This journey can be so cruel.  

Yola - try not to be worried. U may not have had symptoms but u've had no bleeding either and thats a great sign! Ur clinic does seem to test early. Ours is two weeks from et.

I did do another this morning and same result, 2nd line came up with control line. Official day is tomorrow, hubby has morning off so we can go and tell our parents. They've been on this journey with us from the start, 5 years ago. My mum knows I've been getting positives last 3 days but his doesn't yet. 

X


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie - I am so excited for you  . How exciting to have the time off together tomorrow morning to be able to go and tell the parents!!!  

Yola - stay positive - you just cant tell until you test - wow your clinic do let you test early don't they! Mine says test day is 16 days post ET!!!!  Good luck if you do decide to test tomorrow   

Mejulie - hope you are as ok as you can be at the moment  

Catherino - I am on primulot from day 14 to day 25 - tablets.  So i will hopefully then get period on 12 april, start stimming on 15th, EC on 25th, ET hopefully on day 3 and day 5 (they are doing a split transfer this time for me) so f all goes to plan test day will be 15th May!!!  I will be stimming on gonal f and menapour - like you I will be at a higher dose 225 from the outset as I responded but not as well at the beginning.  I am beginning to get quite nervous again...but at the same times just want to get going!! I am on a fitness campaign at the moment - have done three runs this week so far!!  Will be stopping when I start stimming, but wanted to boost the fitness and it helps to control my stress levels too!!  How are you feeling about getting going again? Are they doing anything else differently this cycle for you?

missy - how are you feeling about everything at the moment? Xx

Hi to everyone else xxx Hevan, Clomper and Lola - did you do anything special after ET or during the process that you would recommend I do this time? Xxxx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - How exciting for you and how lovely that you will be off together tomorrow to tell your parents officially. I'm so pleased and hope all goes well for you. I'm sorry to say the first few weeks until your first scan are just as torturous, if not more so, than 2ww, but when you see your LOs heartbeat, its amazing XX 

Diamonds - Your OTD is the same as my EDD!! You sound like you are doing everything you possibly can for tx. I was ill with OHSS so spent 1st week of 2WW resting as I couldnt do anything. I would say try to carry on with your normal day to day routines as much as possible just dont overdo it. Keeping everything crossed for you XX

Mejulie - Hope you are doing ok XX

Hi to everyone XX


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- sorry that clinic was not so helpful   feels like they should have offered you a blood test at least a blood test to clarify  if it was a chemical pregnancy, but maybe you feel that it doesn't really matter at the moment. We are here for you 

Yola- fingers crossed for you tomorrow     my OTD was 14 days after EC as well, it is basically the same as 14 days after ovulation, so sounds pretty logical to me, that's when you would be testing if you were trying naturally

Lolsie- so happy for you hun, it is a        

Diamonds- Good for you that you are doing so well with your fitness campaign. Haven't done anything special at all after ET except having sex around implantation time   I have red somewhere that it could help, so it felt like fun way of improving things, but honestly don't think there is much that you can do except trying to be as positive and stress free as possible, easier said than done of course

Hello to Catherino, Hevan, Clomper and Missy 

Xx


----------



## yola

hi lola

did you have any syms in 2 ww ...i keep thinking its probably the prontogest holding off period althoug hi feel quite positive thati ve had no period pains as i did last 2x cycles .... anyway im not testing tomoz as have wk am .... will wait for sat or sun havnt even bought a pregnancy test yet xx


----------



## yola

sorry losie just read your post congratulations  how wonderful goes to show it just takes 1 egg ...............       have a wonderful day tomoz telling family .......... god i pra y i get that opportunity xxxxxxx


----------



## lola33

Yola- I didn't get  "real" symptoms like sore boobs or period pains, just a couple of twinges in the uterus area and also I had hot flushes, probably because of cyclogest, but besides that nothing at all. Loads of people did not have any symptoms at all and got a BFP   

Xx


----------



## Clomper

Lolsie, I hope you have a lovely morning announcing your BFP! Congrats to you! How wexciting!   

Mejulie, how are you doing? I am so sorry for you, you must really be heartbroken to have got our hopes up to be let down again! Hopefully it puts people off testing early...! I'm sorry your clinic didn't offer more help either.   

Yola, I also had a few days when I was sure it hadn't worked! I was desperately looking for symptoms! I did have sore boobs, but always got them before AF anyway! FX for you!   

Diamonds,    hope you have a lovely day! Good for you getting fighting fit for treatment! I did the same and found it really helped especially during dr when you feel a bit low.    Oh and we also had    a couple of days after ET, partly because we hadn't for a while...! And partly because it made it feel a little more like a natural conception?! 

Missy, hope you are well and distracted from the waiting for your test results! Lots of lovely sunshine this weekend to keep busy in!   

Catherino, good luck with starting your dr on Monday! No cysts this time!! We will be rooting for you!    

Hi Hevan!   

I am hoping to be able to sit and relax in the sun a bit this weekend! It is supposed to be lovely! We got our letter through for Monday, we have three appointments, one of which is a scan!!   looking forward to seeing our little monkey again! Then we see the specialist obstetricia, then the diabetic consultant, so they are being very efficient! 

Happy Friday everyone! 

Clomper xx


----------



## LolsieG

BFP confirmed with CBD this morning "pregnant, 2-3 week" scan booked for 12th April.  A day after my birthday!  

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunshine.

Happe birthday diamonds! 

Mejulie hope ur ok today xxx


----------



## Clomper

Lolsie, that's fantastic!!!          Congratulations!!

Hope you and your hubby enjoyed telling his parents this morning! 

xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Was a surreal experience.  A bit of a strange day in hubby's family as his paternal grandmother passed away a year ago today so we had a family visit to the cemetery with the inlaws as well. Am spending the afternoon with my mum as hubby is on his way back to work.

Yola- how u haven't tested today I don't know! It really does only take one! It's amazing, the whole Ivf/icsi miracle is so amazing! Good luck for tomorrow! Will be waiting to hear!

Hevan, Lola, clomper and diamonds - thank you! Never thought I'd be saying its a   bring on the 12th!


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - YEAY!!      So pleased for you!! Look after yourself. Scan will be here before you know it!! Xx

Diamonds -   Hope you are having a lovely day in the sunshine XX


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Lolsie - sooo happy for you guys & bet your parents are excited. xxxx

Yola - Bet you want to test but are even more scared after my experience. im praying hard that you get your bfp this weekend xxx

Diamonds - happy birthday xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - not sure how i feel just numb & very sad  prob with ivf is you act know you have lost the little ones. i'm a true believer things happen for a reason & i guess it just wasnt our time. its sucks though!
worst part is telling the few  people that knew. xxx

Thanks for being with me during this journey, would not have stayed sane without you all.
Luv to you all xxx


----------



## catherino

lolsie so happy for you. Hope you enjoyed telling the good news. Xx


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie   
diamonds    for yesterday
yola     for when you test hun   

mejulie thinking of you in this tough journey,    the pain it gets easier   

Hope you all have a sunny weekend.    xx


----------



## yola

hi girls 


third time wasnt lucky for me ................ BFN ........ cant beleive it who knows whats next


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - sending you a mega hug.... know how you are feeling & so wish i could take the sadness away xxxx


----------



## yola

thanks mejulie i just dont know what to do .... im 35 been trying for nearly 4 yrs never ever seen a bfp .. ive had 6 embryos put back and never had a bfp .... and i dont know why..... :'  just dont know what to do next .............


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - we have been trying for 8yrs, ive had bfp's but they never stay with me & we dont know why!! were not sure what to do next, might start taking low dose aspirin see if it helps.


----------



## yola

mejulie  i took low dose aspirin the last 2 x .... try it ......  we will support each other through this horrendous time ...... we need a new plan i think ......


----------



## diamonds18

Yola and Mejulie - I am so sad for you both xxx this journey is so hard and so unfair xxx


----------



## catherino

Yola so sorry for your news. Nothing I say can change anything but I know how you feel, I've been trying for 6 yrs and never had positive either! It's a cruel world, but I believe we will get our chance xx lots of love take care xx


----------



## LolsieG

Yola - sorry to see ur bfn. I hope ur ok.  

Mejulie - how r u doing?


----------



## Hevan81

Yola - I'm so sorry. Everything seemed to be going so well for you and Mejulie this time. Can't believe it. Sending you big   XX


----------



## lola33

Yola- I'm am so very sorry it didn't work this time     I know it is absolutely heartbreaking, but I know you will find the strength to bounce back. We are here for you as always 

Mejulie- many hugs to you as well     how are you coping?

Lots of love to everybody else here 

Xx


----------



## Clomper

Yola, I'm so sorry about your BFN! I really thought it was going to work for all three of you this time!! Nothing we can say to make it better really, but we are here for you when you need us!        

Clo xxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All
I have just been reading a few posts to catch up a little. I have been AWOL from this site for quite a while now after our failed  cycle last September. 

Yola and Mejulie sorry to hear it wasn't your time this cycle.

Glad to hear several September pregnancies are going well.

AFM I have started my FET cycle after a long delay. We wanted to get Christmas out of the way first, then it was a long wait for my next AF, then a cyst delayed further. I ended up starting downreg on day 21 and a few weeks later I am now on Oestrogen tabs as well. Next scan a week on Thursday.

 to all. 

Tigger x


----------



## Hevan81

Tigge - Great to hear from you. Sounds like things have been evemtful but great that you are on your next cycle. Hope you are feeling ok with it. Good luck. Sending you lots of luck,


----------



## Missy123

yola i'm so sorry hun    there are no words but I know how you are feeling.    I've never had a whiff of a BFP either so we are in this together.
Wish there were some answers for us all as to why things keep failing and making this journey tougher by the day. 

mejulie sorry it was such an unhappy end to journey this time again    Hope you are bearing up.

Tigge welcome back, we are still here plodding along seeking those positives but getting them slowly one by one. It's been a real tough time for us but we are all supporting each other.   
Hope we can support you again this cycle and you have diamonds and catherino cycling with you this time again. Wishing you all lots of luck.   

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Tigge - welcome back  best of luck this tx pray a bfp is on its way to you xxx

Missy - Hope your test results give you some answers xxx

Diamonds - how was your birthday did dh take you out to buy you a nice pressie? i got fitter too for last cycle def helped me feel better & lower stress levels. not long now till you start dr, pray you have no cysts this time xxx

Hevan - do you have a big bump now? cant believe how quickly the time has gone xxx

Clomper - How did you get on at your apts today? bet it was great to see the little one again xxx

Lola - how are you? have you started to relax now & enjoy your pregnancy xxx

Catherino - when do you start dr again or have you already xxx

Lolsie - how are you doing pregnant lady  xxx

Yola - hope you are ok honey any ideas what you will do next xxx

Afm - spent the weekend in a haze, not really sure if i wanted to laugh or cry plus af finally arrived super heavy with mega cramps :-( not fun!

love, hugs & babydust to us all

julie xxx


----------



## Clomper

MeJulie, I'm sure the weekend has been hard for you. The sunshine is lovely when you are in the mood, but i'm sure it is awfully hard to feel positive after what you have been through. You are very sweet still thinking to ask after us.   

Tigge, welcome back! I'm glad you have taken the time you felt necessary to start FET. Sorry about the cyst. Sending you lots of    for this go.   

Diamonds, hope you had a lovely birthday! Did you do anything special?   

Missy, hope you are well.   

Catherino, Hope you have started DR ok today.   

Yola, hope you are ok. I'm sure you are also unsure how to feel at the moment, so devastating...   

Lolsie, I hope you are not going to crazy waiting for your first scan... I know for me that was worse than the 2ww, because I was too frightened to relax and believe it was true!!   

Lola, hope your little man is giving you lovely little kicks now...!   

 Hevan   

Hope the rest of you lovelies are well.   

Always feel a little bad harping on to you all about my pregnancy, but you have all been with me from the start...!   

We had our appointments this morning, first of which was a growth scan, lots of changes, he is a lot rounder and more cramped. Our "little" man is off the scale, and very large! His estimated weight at the moment is 5lb5oz already! So then we saw the specialist obstetrician, he said they will definitely induce by 39 weeks, but we will have another scan in three weeks and if  he is still big, they may look at inducing us as early as 37 weeks...that is in 6 weeks time!!!  Finally we saw the diabetic consultant, who is happy with everything for now, and wont change anything with my treatment unless I have more high sugar readings. 

Appart from that, I did manage to catch some rays this weekend, feel a little better with a bit of colour, however my ankles dont exist anymore!!!... Not so attractive!! 

Clomper xx


----------



## catherino

Hi all

Tigge- welcome back sorry you have had rough few months, hope you feel ok this cycle. Here we go again!

Mejulie- sorry af has been bad, makes the whole thing so much worse and a horrible reminder of last cycle! Hope you are feeling better in yourself this weather will help!

Missy- hope your ok and bet your counting down the days until your results.

Hevan, clomper! And Lola hope you are all well and getting ready for your little arrivals!

Lolsie- how are you feeling? Bet your still on cloud nine!

Yola- hope your ok, xx

Diamonds- how are you feeling , hope you chose a lovely present for yourself! getting excited to start again?

Afm- had a lovely busy weekend catching up with family and friends. Lost 5.5lb now since last tx so bing really good! Very hard to stay away fom the wine this weekend, so wanted one on sat in the sun! So tonight is my 1st jab at 9.30. I work different shifts so have to do in the evening. I'm out for dinner 2 Moro so will have to do it out if I'm not back in time xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Tigge - welcome back!! Great to hear from you - sounds like you have had a bit of a long journey to get back to being ready for cycle 2.  It is you, me and Catherino going together next, with missy hopefully joining us mid April.  Good luck with you scan on Thursday  

Catherino - good luck with your first jab!  How long do you have to down reg for? you have done well to lose so much weight! I am struggling....my actual weight isn't too bad - but since IVF my body shape has changed with more fat around middle and much bigger (.)(.)s!  But trying to get a little more in shape - ran for 40mins last night!  You are good not drinking, I had 2 glasses of wine on Friday - as it was my birthday decided I deserved it.....but not drinking from this point forward!!

Mejulie - nature is so nasty - we get our bfn's and then to rub salt in our wounds AF comes along with bad cramps......I am really feeling for you xx. My birthday was great thanks, DH took me out to our favourite local Thai which was lovely, plus he came home with the most stunning flowers! 

Lolsie - how many tests more have you done over the weekend?? When is your 6 week scan scheduled for? I bet you must be so excited and nervous too xxx

Clomper - wow your little man sounds a great size....how fantastic he might come out a couple of weeks early and you get to meet him even sooner!!!! Have you got your birth plan all sorted and everything packed and ready yet? Xx

Hevan......you must be at the same stage as Clomper then too? You all set? Xx

Lola - how many weeks are you now? When is your next milestone? Xx

Missy - I am the same as you - never had a whiff of a bfp....wonder if I will ever see one....I may even pee on a stick straight after I have my trigger shot just to see one and believe the sticks do work!!!!!

Yola - hope you are ok and looking after yourself xxxx

AFM - packing nearly finished....didn't see the sun at the weekend as spent the whole time packing boxes....hoping the sun stays with us for next weekend as I will finally have a garden to enjoy it in!!!!  Got a fantastic DAB radio for my birthday from DH - a little funky retro Roberts one - love it as can listen to favourite tunes in the kitchen now!!  Can't wait to move now......will be sad to leave where we are though as the flat has fantastic views.  Start DR on Thursday....will be wierd to be starting again to be honest.....part of me doesn't want to get going for fear of it not working ( which lets face it is a huge possibility)......but then my positive head takes over and I start dreaming about that BFP.........

Lots of hugs to you all xx


----------



## catherino

Well ladies 1st jab done! forgot how much it stings and itches after! 
Diamonds- I will be d/r until ec which is scheduled for 24th April so I think las jab wil be 22nd! Glad your packing is going well. My shape has changed to! I've got love handles or ivf wings as dh and I call them! Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies, 

Catherino - best of luck with this cycle, will keep my fingers & toes crossed for your bfp. once you start those jabs its amazing how quickly it becomes part of your every day chores xx

Diamonds - hows your packing? are you ready to start again xxx

Yola - hope you are ok, sending big hugs your way xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - went back to work today & its great to be back to normal. been very happy today & no longer sad  me & dh have decided we will try again but to leave it a couple of mths. until then i plan to eat well & lose the half a stone i put on during tx!!

luv to you all xxxx


----------



## Clomper

Good morning ladies! 

Mejulie, so glad you are feeling positive and not so sad anymore. It is a nice time of year to be getting into shape and looking after number one! Glad ou are happy to be back at work too    

Catherino, how are those injections doing? Hope they don't hurt too much    

Diamonds, glad you had a nice birthday. Hope you have finished packing and ready for your move into your new home! Lovely that you will now have a garden for this summer!    

Hope everyone else is well, and enjoying this gorgeous weather!

Clomper xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Thank you for all the lovely welcomes back. I am hoping it is a good omen that Catherino, Diamons and I are cycling together.

Mejulie - glad to hear you are thinking positive and planning for the future. It is such a rollercoaster.

Clomper - that is a really good size although the scans can be a bit out. My daughter was estimated as over 1 kg but only weighed 0.8kg when born. Don't be in too much of a rush to deliver early but you do need to be guided by the experts.

AFN - I am now on 8 mg of oestrogen and counting down the days until my next scan on Thursday next week. 

Tigger


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - glad your feeling a bit better, i focused on loosing weight after the last cycle, gave me something to concentrate on.

diamonds18 - congrats on move and starting DR again... hope went ok yesterday.  

catherino - Good luck with your tx - "IVF Wings" love it! I've put on 5lb through treatment this time round... luckily i lost a stone after last years failed cycle so still a way off where i was!

Clomper - glad to hear the diabetes is under control.  Hope your not so "little man" steadies out a bit and can go full term.  6 weeks isnt long, how do you feel about that?

tigge66 - hope everything goes well at scan! 

AFM - Still finding it strange and hard to believe - we have our scan on the 12th (13 days!) am very excited.  Am officially 5 weeks today.  Had to go to drs Monday re my under-active thyroid and have blood test the dr i saw also did my booking in for antenatal - so its now official!  Good news is bloods came back ok and can stay on same dose and meds for now.
diamonds18 - I did do another test Monday before i went to drs - just to make sure   it two dark lines instantly!


----------



## Missy123

It's gone really quiet on here, hope you are all ok.


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

Lolsie - how is it going? Not long til your scan  

Diamonds, Catherino and Tigge - how is TX going? Hope you are all ok  

Lola - How are you and the little guy doing? Have you thought of any names yet?  

Missy - How are you? Only a week until your results, how are you feeling?  

Mejulie - how are you doing?  

Hey Clomper  

AFM - 6 weeks to go. Little Man's head is 3/5 engaged - he is getting himself ready, need him to stay put for at least another 3 weeks though as that's how long I have left at work and this is DHs busiest month at work. We are just about ready for him, got nearly everything we need, just bits and bobs now. Been doing NCT classes, last one tonight, so feel armed with knowledge, just hope I remember it all. 

Lots of love and


----------



## LolsieG

I was getting some pains on friday, clinic fobbed me off so I went to GP, heart rate and blood pressure were high as well as temp - she sent me for scan at Early Pregnancy Unit yesterday morning to rule out ectopic... everything ok and sack in right place, also saw heartbeat... 2 of them!!!!! 

She thinks were having identical twins!!   DH just laughed the whole time and I was completely in shock.  We have another scan booked at the unit on the 16th to confirm but she was 99.9% certain there was one sack, two yolk and two little fluttering hearts on the screen!  Haven't told clinic yet, going to wait until were in there on the 12th for that.  Scary stuff but totally amazing!


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Lolsie -  bet you cant stop smiling  its amazing news bet you cant wait for the next scan at clinic. will you pretend you dont know? xx

Yola - HAPPY BIRTHDAY........
hope you are feeling ok. how did your apt go yday? has it helped you decide your next move. will pm you later xxx

Hevan & clomper - not long now for you guys oohhh its so exciting. pls keep us updated xxx

Lola - how are you? when is your next scan xxx

Missy, diamonds, tigge, catherino - love to you all xxx

Afm - i'm feeling ok, waiting for follow up at clinic. had first glass of vino since tx the other night & lost it, could not stop crying  guess id been holding it all in. dh was fantastic & held me close until i was ok, so lucky i have him. we celebrate 10yrs marriage on 19th going to arrange special treat for him xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - glad you were able to let it all out. It's important to grieve. Sending you  

I called clinic as thought i should tell them, the nurse wasn't great, just said try to keep feet on ground until scan next Thursday.


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - bet that nurse has got u worried now, dont they realise we are already stressed. they drive me nuts! it is early days but you are PREGGIE so just stay positive & keep talking to ur little ones. i am so happy for u guys. sending huge hug xxx


----------



## Clomper

Oh My God!!! Lolsie, you have started the pregnancy hormones off now! Got me   ! That's so amazing! How wonderful! Dont listen to the clinic, let your feet off the bloody ground I say or you will spend the next 8 months worrying about what might happen!!! What a true miracle!    

Yola, is it your birthday today?   Hope you are having a lovely day   

Mejulie, let it out! You need to grieve and have been through so much. Hope you are feeling better now, and have a very special anniversary to look forward to   

Diamonds, how is the new house? How are you feeling on DR?   

Tigge, how are you feeling? Good luck for your scan on thursday!   

Catherino, how are you getting on with your injections? How are you feeling?  

Missy, how are you doing?   

Hevan, I can't believe you are working for another three weeks! I am supposed to be working until the end of April, but really dont think I can, I will wait and see what they sy at our scan on the 16th, if they are going to induce three weeks later I will not go back to work. I'm struggling now!

I started insulin injections yesterday, blood sugars are creeping up daily, so hope this will stop it affecting baby. I have to say they are not bad at all, cant really feel them, nothing like the stimm injections...! Like I said, I seem to be struggling a bit at the moment, baby feels like a medecine ball inside at the moment, not leaving any space for breathing, and giving me terrible indigestion! Plus, my hormones have gone crazy last couple of days!!  

Sad to see the sun go away! Hope everyone is doing well, and have a lovely Easter!

Clomper xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - That is amazing news. Your babies are like buses, wait forever for one then 2 come along at once  . Bet you cant wait for your next scan next week. So pleased for you.  

Yola - I'm so sorry I missed you off my last post.  . Hope you are doing ok  

Mejulie - Its good you let it all out, you obviously needed to. Glad DH was there for you. Hope you have a really lovely anniversary. Congratulations on 10yrs  

Clomper - I wanted to work as long as possible to have more time after. I do very little at work (cant fight crime so not much else to do) so I may as well be there getting paid than sitting at home. Will still have 3 weeks before little man is due


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie that is so exciting, twins    make sure you get loads of rest when you can.    
yola    for yesterday, sorry it's a day late.   

clomper hope the insulin does the trick and glad they don't hurt   

Hevan glad to hear you aren't doing much in work, must be nice to get paid for doing very little but it must be a nice change. 6 weeks left   

mejulie glad you have a lovely DH and he is looking after you and 10 years is brill    Our 10 years is next year.     
Tigge hope your scan is good tomorrow, will you get the day for ET then?   
diamonds and catherino how is it going this cycle.    

Lola how are you doing too?   

Hope i haven't missed anyone   

Less than a week now and i'm geting a little nervous on the blood results. Really hoping it shows something but nothing that can't be fixed. It has really dragged.   
Just want to get going again but feel better for getting a few things checked first.


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - Have been so tired havent had a choice but to rest! Hope this next week goes quickly for the both of us!   Easter weekend should help speed it up!

Hevan - that did make me laugh... It certainly does appear that way!  

Yola -   Hope you have a lovely day!  

Clomper - thank you! Its madness! Glad your injections aren't to bad. Sorry your feeling so uncomfortable! 

Mejulie - thank you... she has but im trying not to think of it. We only have 8 days to go until scan with them then hopefully we dont have to deal with them anymore!    Hope your ok!

Hubby keeps telling me the lady would not have been able to tell us there were two heartbeats if she thought shed got it wrong... still trying to let it sink in really! Its so hard to get our head round.... wrongly, we really didn't hold out much hope for this cycle when we found out they only got 3 eggs then to have a 4 cell 2 day transfer turn into twins!!! 

Hope every one has a lovely Easter bank holiday weekend - hope the sun makes an appearance again!


----------



## diamonds18

Wow - amazing news Lolsie- so pleased for youxxxx

Hi everyone -Will be back over Easter break to post properly xxxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Just a quick one from me. Am in London over Easter break, have been running around the shops today and absolutely knackered  Will catch up with you all later.

Lolsie- Big congrats on your amazing news!!!     Its Twins  first ones on our thread, but probably not last 

Hello to everybody else and Happy Easter! 

xx


----------



## yola

hi guys

happy easter to all 

congrats losie .....

yolaa


----------



## catherino

Jut a quickie lolsie that's the best news! I can't imagine hw you must feel but try not to worry, enjoy it!
Been so tired since down regging and work has been crazy! Will post more over weekend off to do my jab and get p'js on! Night all spk soon xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Mejulie - sending you a  . Letthe tears flow they can be a great healer.

Lolsie - congrats great news from the scan.   for your next scan and don't keep your feet on the ground, enjoy the excitement after all the stress of IVF.

Missy - scan went well, lining ready so ET on Monday, I am excited but nervous  .   for your tests.

Hevan and Clomper -   for your last few weeks you must both be so excited. 

Diamonds - Hi, hope you have a good weekend. 

AFM - Lining 9 mm on scan so all good for transfer next week. Very busy at work but can do some work from home next week so I hope that helps me rest on my 2ww. Happy Easter to all.

Tigger


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Hello & Happy Easter to you all.. 

Had my apt at clinic last night. doc said i was preggie if tested the mon, not sure how that makes me feel  also said sperm sample & eggs were good. wants us to try again asap as egg reserve so low, going to ring clinic next wk to arrange it for after our hols early june. poor dh is in a state, is so worried its not gonna happen & to top it off his mum said maybe its gods wish you dont have them!!

luv to you all xxxx


----------



## catherino

Mejulie - sorry it was confirmed that you were preg!   but on the good side that your embies were good! It's so frustrating when you here that because you think what's the problem then!  
We're you taking aspirin? They said to me that they can help with implantation and are given to women who miscarry. Can't believe his mum though! My dh mum always says " why don't you adopt" some people don't understand that you try everything you can for your own before other options!

Tigge- how are you feeling? How did ec go? Good that your lining is good and you can have you transfer on Monday. Enjoy the rest and don't work too much xx

Yola - hope your well and enjoying the Easter break xx

Lola - hope your feeling ok happy Easter.

Diamonds- hows down regging going, hope your feeling ok. I've been so tired and quite emotional this time around! When is your 1st scan?

Clomper - bet you thought you'd seen the back of needles! Hope they help keep sugars steady now. Where do you inject? So gaviscon is your best friend lol!! Not long nw and you get to meet your ill man!

Hevan- bet your counting the days now, hope your all organised and ready for bub!

Missy- not long until your results, bet you can't wait to get going again.

Afm - been really tired and emotional this time during d/r, works been really busy which hasn't helped. Got scan on Tuesday so hopefully start stimming then.
Hope all have a lovely Easter. Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Tigge - Great news on the lining. Have you had EC yet? Do you have a date for ET? Sending lots of   and   for this cycle  

Mejulie - That can't be easy news to take in. But it's really positive that he is pleased with the quality and want you to get started as soon as possible. How do you feel about that? Not a very helpful comment from DH's Mum. Sounds like something mine would say when she has run out of anything comforting to say. I'm sure she didn't mean to offend. You and DH have to do what you both feel is right, and as long as the consultant believes it will work, so should you  

Catherino - Sorry you are suffering with the hormones this TX. Hope all goes well at the scan on Tuesday    

Lolsie - Has it sunk in yet that you have 2 on board? Bet you can't wait for your scan  

Lola, Missy, Diamonds, Yola - Hope you are all well  

Happy Easter, hope you are all having and continue to have a lovely bank holiday weekend


----------



## tigge66

HI All

Catherin and Heaven no need for EC as FET cycle, we have 4 frosties in the freezer, 2 are being defrosted early in the morning and they will ring if they don't defrost well and need to defrost either of the other 2. 

Julie sorry it didn't work this time but I would say it is positive news for the future that you briefly had a positive. Ignore MIL comment some people who have not struggled say these sort of things. My MIL said you don't want to be bothering having children and she would of had them if she had a choice, when I asked which of the 3 she would give back she said none! 

Lolsie hope you are feeling well, only 4 days until your scan, let us know how it goes.

Hi to Yola, Diamonds and Lola. Happy Easter to all and  . 

AFM - lots of stomach ache since starting progesterone so is the med rather than EC that causes it. Nervous but excited for tomorrow. I will spend the day with my legs in the air!


----------



## Clomper

Hi lovely ladies,

Tigge,    good luck for tomorrow, yes keep those legs crossed after!! 

Catherino, hope your scan goes ok tomorrow, and you can start stimming, sorry the dr is playing your hormones up. The things we go through!  
And yes, gaviscon is my new best friend!!!!  I inject in my thigh, fine when we're at home, but if we go out to dinner, I have to do it sat on the toilet!!And take my blood testing kit, insulin and all my tablets with me, makes me feel like I have a chemist in my handbag!! 

Mejulie, how insensitive of your MIL to say that! Dont listen to that, it just goes to show she must be fairly ignorant! Good that eggs and sperm are of good quality, and that they want you to go again soon. I'm sure it must be devastating for you and DH to find you have miscarried again, but I like to hope that because you have been so close, next time will be the right time.   

Missy, it seems like you have been waiting forever for your blood results, but soon now, I hope you get some answers...good ones!!   

Lola, I hope you are not overdoing things, and dont feel to tired. Hope you are enjoying your time in London.  

Lolsie, only a few days and you will see your two little ones growing in there! How amazing, cant wait to hear all about it!  

 to Hevan, Diamonds, and Yola, hope you are all well!    

We are having a lovely day, doing very little! Took the dogs for a nice walk by the river this morning, now I have roast lamb in the oven, OH is watching football with a bottle of beer and I am relaxing... Lovely! But the best thing is Oh has bought me a kinder egg to have later... Shouldn't really but I will have it after my insulin, and my bloods are still all over the place so what the hell...its's easter!!!

Hope the Easter bunny has brought you all lots of treats   

Clomper xx


----------



## Missy123

Tigge good luck today for ET         the first 2 have thawed well    you said it was early so you could already be PUPO!   

Clomper hope you enjoyed your egg!
Catherino good luck for your scan tomorrow.    Hope it goes well and you can start your stims.

mejulie big    for all that you have gone through. Sorry about MIL and her comments too, people don't always think and can be so mean sometimes I have one like that too.   

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## catherino

Tigge- sorry forgot it was fet this time! Mushy pea brain! Lol 
Hope your little frosties made it through the thaw fine and you have had et this morn! Home to put your feet up! 
Missy- hope all goes well 2moro

Hope everyone else has a nice day! Miserable weather today tho! Xx


----------



## yola

missy good luck with your appt hope immune results ok

tigge .... good luck with transfer  hope your embies defrost ok 


hope you are all ok ........ xxxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Thank you all for your best wishes for ET. All that  must of helped. ET went well two x 3d 8 cell were defrosted one perfectly and the other lost 1 cell but still fine for transfer. The doc said it was a perfect transfer. Now just to relax and hope they grow. OTD is 20 April. Can someone please remind me am I 1dp3dt or 0dp3dt as it was ET day today?

Clinic said no hot baths, no Jacuzzis for the 2ww but supprosed me by saying no   for 24=48 hours, I thought they would say none for full 2ww. 

Catherino - no problem it is hard to keep up with it all. 

Missy the   worked we still have 2   in the freezer. I joked that we could have a 5 aside footable team but DH did not think so.    DH would be happy with just 1 healthy one and count ourselves lucky. 

Mejuilie thinking of you and sending you a  .



Clomper - legs crossed  . 

Tigger


----------



## Hevan81

Tigge - Huge congrats on being PUPO!!     Wishing you a speedy  and hope and   they stick. I think you are 1dp tomorrow? Sending you lots of   sticky vibes and plenty of   XX


----------



## catherino

Tigge- glad all went well today, I would also say you were 1dp 2moro. Your test day is my sisters birthday!
Rest up now, my clinic say strictly no   throughout the 2ww but each is different.
Xx


----------



## Clomper

Tigge, congratulations on being PUPO!!!   

How great, a perfect transfer!!

It may be different with FET, but me and OH had   a day or two after ET, I still think it helped make it work, somehow added a bit of normality to the baby making process!! Everyone is different though, so you do as you feel right, as long as you take it easy and keep stress levels down!

I will be keeping fingers crossed while you keep those legs crossed!!   

 

Clomper xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Tigge - fantastic news all went well at et & you now have two maybe babies on board. pray you get that magical BFP in 2wks time xxx

Missy - Hope your results are helpful & you can plan your next tx soon. maybe we will be cycle buddies again  xxx

Diamonds - how are you getting on this cycle? xxx

Catherino - sorry to hear drugs are making you tired & emotional :-( hope the scan went well & you can start stims xxx

Lolsie - hows everything? bet you are excited & nervous about your scan on thurs. xxx

Clomper, Hevan, Lola - hope you & the bumps are all well.  have you any names yet?  xxx

Yola - Hope you had a lovely easter & all that chocolate put a smile back on your face xxx

Afm - seem to be constantly tired since tx & have zero energy. spent the day with lots of kiddies yesterday on easter egg run. was fab watching their smiling faces. made us realise how much we really want our own. plan to ring clinic this wk & chk if we need other tests before next tx.

Hope you all got lots of yummy easter eggs.

Luv to you all xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All - Hope you all had a lovely Easter weekend.

mejulie40 - Ignore your MIL - not a helpful comment at all, if it was gods wish he wouldn't have invented IVF!  

Tigge - Congrats on being PUPO!   Our clinic said no   for full 2 weeks... we didn't and can't now until 12 weeks! 

Catherino & Diamonds - Hope your cycles going ok so far  

Clomper, Hevan, Lola, Missy & Yola - Hope all well!  

Afm - feeling very nervous about Thursday, just keep   both are still there and are a good size still... cant wait to see heartbeats again!  Its my Birthday tomorrow but tbh haven't even thought about it - just want Thursday to be here.  We have a further scan on Monday and the early pg unit as a follow up to last Monday.  
Had a bloomin vets visit this morning, one of our kittens was projectile vomiting since Sunday night - hes had to have an operation and they found the top of an aerosole can in his tummy   just glad he's insured - certainly keeping my week busy!


----------



## Hevan81

Aah, Lolsie, your poor cat. Hope he's recovering well. What an amazing way to celebrate your birthday, knowing you have your little twinnies on board. It's natural to feel nervous, I still worry for every midwife appointment. It never stops, but you will be fine. Hope the scan goes well and   for tomorrow


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

It makes sense I am now 1dp3dt and counting down the days until OTD only 10 days to go. Thank you all for you excitement at my PUPO it makes it feel more real.

I have always avoided   in my 2ww but some studies say it might help. Who knows?

Lolsie   for tomorrow, don't forget to take time out of babygrowing to celebrate. Is the none for 12 weeks medical advice?

Mejulie - all the emotion makes you so tired it is your body telling you to rest to recover, look after yourself . Thank you for the   they help. It can be such a mixed emotion being around children when you so want your own. so many of my friends children offer to come and live with us!

Clomper - I think keeping my stress levels down will be the key. So working from home I hope will help. I know in my head what will be will be but every sneeze you worry that they will fall out and that is from someone with medical knowledge, I should know better!

Hi to all I haven mentioned, may those with bumps be growing well and I too would be interested in what names you are thinking of. All mid cycle  . All with BFN   and   for your journey moving on wherever it may take you. 


Tigger


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick one as it's been a really long day but our appointment got cancelled at 8.20 this morning as we were booked for a nurse and it's the doctor that wants to see us and she is on annual leave.   
So now we have another week to wait 18th April at 3pm!

Tigge    on being PUPO congtatulations and wishing you    

Lolsie    for tomorrow.

mejulie would love to be buddies with you again.   

Catch up with you all later.


----------



## Clomper

My gosh Missy, I'd be going mad waiting all this time!! Still better to see the right person, hopefully get the answers you need   

Tigge, hope working from home helps keep stress levels down! I'm sure your little embies are snuggling in where they should be as we speak!  

Lolsie, you must be on tenderhooks waiting for thursday! I'm sure everything will be fine, but Hevan is right the worry never stops! So try and enjoy your birthday!     

Mejulie, hope you are feeling better. Plenty of rest   

Our little boy will be called Reuben     

    to everyone

Clomper xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies,

Tigge - Hope you are taking it easy & not going crazy  i always find the 2ww to be the worse part of tx. sending lots of babydust your way xxx

Lolsie - Happy Birtday.....hope your pussy cat is ok, guess it took your mind off everything for a while. what time is your scan tomorrow? will be thinking of you guys xxx

Missy - noooo!! cant believe they messed up your apt esp after waiting so long for your results. how frustrating, ask for a discount.  xxx

Clomper - Reuben is lovely. hope i get to meet you both sometime in the future xxx

hi everyone else xxx

Afm - have a day off work & plan to take it easy. 

luv to you all xx


----------



## LolsieG

Thank you for birthday wishes!

Cat is fine today thankfully!

Tigge - yep drs orders.

Mejulie - thank you it's at 2 pm!


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone, hope you all had a lovely easter  

Sorry havent been on much - moving house last weekend and then trying to get organised over Easter has taken all my time - which to be honest has been a good thing given what is coming up now!! House is fabulous - though as usual unexpected things have happened that you dont allow for - washing dryer broke on first day - so currently without a machine (arghhh!!) and water came in through kitchen ceiling over Easter........but hey ho - I keep reminding myself this is the house I wanted and all will come good in the end!!!

Tigge - Congratulations on being PUPO - I am so pleased things went so well for you - hows the waiting going so far? sending you heps of sticky preggars vibes   

Clomper - Reuben - love the name!!  gosh I cant believe you and Hevan are so close now to popping!!  How exciting - makes me realise how fast a pregnancy goes by really - has it felt that way to you?   xxx

MeJulie - hope you enjoyed your day off today and you are feeling less tired?  Have you rung the clinic yet about tests and starting treatment? xx

Missy - OMG - you have the patience of a saint....I am so sorry to hear your appointment was cancelled - 18th will come around quickly though - it is only next week xxx   Sounds like you and MEJulie may be cycle buddies next time to keep each other company xx (with us all there of course as well!!!)

Yola - how are you?  Hope you had a lovely Easter and are finding your way through what you want to do next  

Catherino - Hi cycle buddy - are you still feeling tired?  The Down regging has hit me hard today - feeling shattered!  When is your scan and when will you start stimming? xxx

Lolsie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!   - how did the scan go today - really hope everything went well xxx

Hevan - wow you are good working right up until the end - I know what you mean though - better to keep the maternity pay for when you need it - but I guess there must come a point when you just feel you cant work any more xxx

AFM - Downregging completed on Sunday, AF arrived today so I phoned the clinic and booked in for my baseline scan and the cervical dilation (stretch) and womb biopsy (they rough the lining up of the womb to help implantation) this Friday.  Having it done under sedation this time as I cant face the pain of it again!  Getting really nervous as this is where I got to in November, and then I had the cyst on my ovary - so I am just really hoping beyond hoping that I will get the green light to go ahead on Friday.  If all OK I will start stimming on Saturday - so please send me as many positive thoughts as you can spare!!!

Love to you all - I am looking forward to the day we can all meet up with our bundles of joy


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - how did u get on at the scan today? hope all is ok xxx

hello everyone else

xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Scan went really well. So lovely to see our babies again... Both measuring good sizes and heartbeats were the same. I'm officially 7+2 today with identical twins!   it's mad! He was unable to see a membrane between them atm, he said there may still be one and it's just not visible yet he didn't want to commit himself really. Puts us in a higher risk category, there what he called momo twins. After our apt Monday we will find out more about the antenatal care we can expect. 

Diamonds - glad the move went ok, shame about the problems you've had... Hopefully they'll sto now and you can concentrate on tx.  

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - Fab news that you are having identical twins, how amazing. What are momo twins? Hope you have a really wonderful pregnancy  

Diamonds - Hope your appointment goes well today and you can start stimming without any unexpected complications  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well and have a good weekend


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie - great news glad the scan went well - what are momo twins?  

I am feeling very nervous this morning.....appointment put back until the afternoon so have a few hours to wait yet! Just hoping that all goes ok. 

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies, its been a while  will try my best to catch up with you all

Lolsie- Congrats on your scan and identical twins    must be amazing to see them  Happy belated B-Day 

Diamonds- Hope your baseline scan goes well today    Good that you are having everything done under sedation, no point putting your self through unnecessary pain if you ask me.

Clomper- Love the name Ruben  so nice that you already decided, we are no where near  have a few ideas, but nothing definite. How are you feeling now, do you find that you are more tired than before?

Missy- Sorry about your cancelled appointment, that must be annoying  Good luck for the 18th  

Mejulie- Hope you start to feel a bit better soon and be back to your usual self 

Tigge- Congrats on becoming PUPO    Loads of sticky and positive vibes to you     

Hevan- How are you and the bump? Its just a few more weeks to go!!! 

Catherino- How is it going for you? Have you started the stimms yet?

Yola- A very belated Happy Birthday to you!  How are you doing?

Afm- Im back in Sweden after a lovely Easter in London  shame about the weather though.....i was hoping for something nicer. Will be moving to a new flat in 2 weeks, really looking forward to that, will be nice to move into something bigger 

Love to all

xx


----------



## LolsieG

It means monoamniotic - basically that there in same sack with same placenta.

Lola - thank you! How exciting to be moving... Hope it all goes well!

Diamonds - how did ur scan go? 

Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## tigge66

Hi all

Lolsie I hope all goes well with your 2 little miracles.

Lola good luck with the move, happy nesting.  

Diamonds trying to keep sane during the 2ww and keep positive but be realistic. How did your appointment go? Hope the move went ok. 

Hevan how are thing with you? 

Clomped lovely name.

Hi to everyone else. 



AFM 5dp3dt still gos stomach ache, a few extra twinges. So hoping this cycle will work.   my 2 little embies are implanting now. I asked hubby when he wants me to test and he said Friday which is my OTD, he is such a teachers pet and not a rebel like me. I have 2 tests and they are waiting patiently in their packets at present.  

Tigger.


----------



## catherino

Lolsie- so pleased that your scan went well and BOTH heart beats were strong! So pleased for you. I've never heard of momo twins just always assumed when they separate they have their own sack! 
I bet your counting down the days until your 12wk scan or maybe you will have an earlier one as you could be higher risk.

Lola- good to hear from you, hope you re feeling ok. I started stimms on tues, bloating is starting a bit now.

Diamonds- hi cycle bud, well done on the move!  sorry about your washing machine, we had the same with our fridge when we moved! Hope all went well yesterday and you are going to start stimming today. Sound really painful so not surprised you are being sedated! I've been stimming since tues. started to bleed on wed but stopped now.

Clomper- Reuben is a lovely name! Hope your well?

Missy- cant believe your still having to wait for your apt! You must be so frustrated. Let's hope you get all your good results when you do go. Xx

Tigge-   DON'T test early! I never have any tests until the day before test day!   lots of positive sticky vibes! Xx

Mejulie- hope your feeling better, not so tired. Do you know when you wil start your next tx?

Hevan- hope your well xx

Afm- been stimming since tues, scan went well they have started me on 225ui I'm back in clinic on mon so I   that the follies have started to grow! I started to bleed on we'd and stopped yesterday. I did the same last fresh cycle so wasn't worried really. Been trying to eat more protein and keeping eggs warm at night!
Hope you all have a lovely weekend
Xxx


----------



## tigge66

Catherino

I will try to be good. Sounds like it is all starting for you.   

Tigger


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

Catherino, sounds like everything is going well, hope you get some lovely big follicles, and lots of eggies!!

Tigge, hope you are not going too   !!! I   the last bit of your wait goes quickly for you now. 

Lolsie, how very special! I secretly hoped that our one embie was going to split, as our consultant said they are not sure why but there ar higher chances of it happening after IVF. Of course I am ecstatic about our one giant baby, but identical twins are really something so amazing!! I hope they monitor you well, and that they continue to thrive. 

Lola, do you live in Sweden all the time then? I'm not sure why I thought you lived in the UK?! I saw you pic of snow this morning, can't believe it!! Reuben's name was actually chosen very early on, my OH was positive that's what he wanted to call him if he was a boy, I took a little more time to set my heart on it, but now that is all we ever call him so hope it suits him when he comes!! Hope you are doing well, this stage is when they say you should be feeling your best, don't worry if you're not really, I didn't!!!! Good luck with the new flat!

Diamonds, how was your scan? Are you stimming now?

Mejulie, hope you are feeling a bit better now, and you and hubby are looking after each other!

Missy, poor you, still waiting....!! You must have the patience of a saint!!

Hevan  

We have another scan on monday to see if Reuben is still growing so ferociously or if he has levelled out a bit... If he is still a chunky monkey, they could be looking at inducing three weeks later...!! I was hoping to finish work straight away if they say that, but I still have lots to do, so will be carrying on until friday at least.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Clomper xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Clomper - good luck with the scan tomorrow - almost there now!! xx

Tigge - hang in there - definitely don't test early - I don't think it will help - if it is negative you will still hope it is going to become positive, and if it is positive you will worry something will change - so try try try to hang on until your OTD day!!!!!  Keep posting your symptoms please as I know next week I will be back into symptom spotting too!!! Sending you lots of positive    

Lola - good luck with your move.  I hadn't realised you lived in sweden either!  xx

Catherino - you are a little ahead of me then, good luck with your scan tomorrow - hope it goes well and you have lots of lovely follicles growing!!  . When do you think your egg collection will be if everything goes to plan?

Hevan - how are you doing? Have you got your maternity bags all packed yet?  

Mejulie - how are you doing? Any plans for your next treatment?  

Missy - you had a good weekend?  I bet you are looking forward to your clinic appt this week- is it on Wednesday? Good luck 

Yola -   - how are you?

Lolsie - when will your next scan be? You must be so excited - I am so pleased for you xx

AFM - yesterday was a little traumatic - got to the hospital at 12am, had to sit and wait for nearly two hours before I was given my baseline scan.....and they found a cyst again....so waited another hour before a consultant could rescan me in theatre, ( you can imagine what a mess I was in) But it turned out the cyst was close to my ovary but actually outside of it (phew)....so at 3.30pm I was finally taken to theatre properly and had the cervical dilatation and the womb biopsy scrape. All went well, and so I started stimming last night!! Yippee!!! On 225iu menopur and 150iu gonal f.  About to inject again now, then have first bloods and scan tomorrow morning, then another scan on Wednesday and friday - so a busy week ahead....   my follies grow well    just so grateful to finally be starting again.

Sending everyone heaps of


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Lolsie - i am so pleased for you guys, it must be so amazing to see them again. was reading up on momo babies (something diff to chk out on google lol) & says you will have lots of scans to keep a close eye on the little ones. xxx

Diamonds - great news you can start stims  so happy for you. was getting worried it had been cancelled again. pray all goes to plan this cycle. xxx

Tigge - hows things? when is your otd. pls do not test early. xxx

Catherino - Hope all is going to plan for you. xxx

hello everyone else xxx

Afm - not a great end to the week. just been told another member of my staff is 3mths preggie. why is it everytime i go through ivf someone else at work gets preggie, told my team to watch out could be them next time! very frustrating.
We are now waiting for af due end next wk so we can plan next cycle to start hopefully in june.

lots luv, hugs & babydust to you all xxxxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Mejulie I am so with you I have just found out that someone who has a one year old that she dumped back on her family for 3 months is pregnant again. It is so unfair.   for AF coming soon. My OTD is 20 April with a blood test.

Diamonds I have had cysts a few times and it delayed theis cycle. I will try and be good and wait to test. No change to symptoms today.

Clomper   for your scan. I'm only going slightly  . Thank you for the  speeding the 2ww wait along.

Tigger.


----------



## Missy123

diamonds i bet you were pulling your hair out with stress. Glad it all came good in the end and you are now stimming.    How did your next scan go?    Hope you grow some nice follicles.
Stupid cysts they scare the life out of us with the thought of one being there and it being cancelled but we have them all the time and just don't know it. Glad yours is like mine, on the outside of the ovary.
Tigge it won't be long hun    the waiting is the worst part and    you have a longer wait to come    
mejulie it's so tough hearing of pregnancies but we are all so much stronger now and our time will come    we have each other to help us through the tough times and hope we are buddies again this time.   

clomper good luck for this scan and hope things have levelled out and you have a bit longer to go     
catherino hope your scan today shows some nice follicles growing   

Hope eveyone else is doing ok, will be back later to check on you all.


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - Sorry to hear your having to put on a brave face with the pg woman at work - its so hard to do!    Positive that you may be able to cycle again as soon as June! We had another scan this morning - all ok.  Were going to be monitored extremely closley from what i can gather, next scan is at 12 weeks (around 4 weeks time) then it could be as frequent as every other week, then weekly as you pass 30 weeks! Ill have my own seat in the waiting room by the end of it!  Twin-to-twin transfusion syndrome (TTTS) is the reason for this i believe.

diamonds - hope everything is going ok now, glad to hear cyst isn't causing an issue...  

clomper - hows your "little" man doing? Was everything ok?  

catherino - how did your scan go?

Hi to everyone else - hope your all well! 

Afm - no more scans booked yet, the one this morning went well and biggest baby is measuring at 8 weeks smaller one isn't far behind, saw there little hearts fluttering away again... first scan that wasn't internal!  Cant wait to see them at 12 weeks... hope the next 4 weeks going quickly!  Apparently should have first midwife apt before then too... all feels very surreal... still cant believe i am actually pregnant.


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies, how is everyone?

Lolsie- great to hear that it all going well  and also that you will be monitored closely, seems like you are being well looked after.

Tigge- not long now   

Mejulie- I'm sorry, I know it is really hard for you right now to hear about women around you getting PG   nobody can blame you for that, we all have been there and it's not easy. Just stay positive and focused in you future tx this summer   time goes fast, next thing you know you will be stimming again and fingers crossed you will get and keep that BFP   

Diamonds- Oh that damn cycst does not want to go away   but good that you could start anyway. How did the scan go? Hope your follies keep on growing nicely   

Clomper- I moved back to Sweden in January, was living in UK before that, also had all my tx in UK, but now it was time to come back home, DP will be joining me later in summer. I am feeling pretty good actually  My energy is back, I also got a very strange "side effect" my armpit and leg hair has pretty much stopped growing, I'm not complaining of course   But I know the tiredness will probably come back with vengeance later on. How did your scan go?

Catherino- How is the stimming going, have you had your scan yet?

Hello to Hevan, Missy , Yola  

Afm- Not much to report at the moment, have a MW appointment next week, I wonder if i will get anymore scans, I don't think so...  Had my last scan 4 weeks ago, feels like it's time for another one, but will have to go privately if I want one. I don't feel really worried about anything in particular, just want to see my LO again  so probably not a valid reason for a scan  Have started to pack bit by bit, the big moving day is next week Tuesday, very excited to move into our new flat 

Love to you lovely ladies 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Lola - Hope the move goes well. Glad all is good with the PG. I haven't had a scan since 20wks, feel like I've missed out as nearly everyone I know has had more scans. On the plus side it does mean there are no concerns. Can't wait to meet my little man  

Lolsie - I'm so excited for you to be having twins. I did google momo twins after you posted. How amazing. Hope all goes well adn glad you will be closely monitored. As for MW appointment. I think you need to contact them, your booking in appointment should be at around 9 weeks PG. Look after yourself and those precious twinnies  

Missy - How are you feleing about tomorrow? Hope you get good news and dates to start your next cycle  

Tigge - How is the dreaded   going? Not long til OTD. Sending you lots of   and    

Mejulie - Life can be so cruel! Always seems to kick you when you are down. Keep positive and fingers crossed you can start again in June. Will be   you get and keep that BFP. Big  

Diamonds - I bet your heart sank when they said there was a cyst, so glad it wasn't problematic this time. How is stimming going? Hope you are well. Lots of   and   for success this cycle  

Catherino - How is stimming going for you? Any news on your follies? Hope you are responding well. Lots of   and   for you too  

Yola - How are things with you?  

Clomper - Hello  

AFM - Pelvic Girdle Strain is back with a vengeance. Really uncomfortable and the waddle isn't very becoming. On the plus side, Little Man is due in 4 weeks, eek!! We are ready for him and I can't wait til he is here. I finish work a week today and cannot wait, I'm on wind down now. 

Lots of love and   to all XXX


----------



## LolsieG

hevan - thanks, the dr filled out the maternity ref form a few weeks ago, and said the mw would be in touch then do a home visit.  Around 9 - 10 weeks... I would hope id hear pretty soonish to get booked in.  

lola - good luck with the move! Have you thought about a 3D/4D scan, were going to go for one later on if we can


----------



## lola33

Lolsie- I was just talking to my DP about having 3D scan the other day. It is a bit pricey though    on one hand I would love to have one and would probably find it really interesting, you can see so much more details than on the normal scan, but at the same time I find it almost too scary   so I'm very torn on whether to have it or not.....will see I guess. I know it's still early days for you, but would you consider having one?

Hevan- I agree that  it is a good sign if you don't need to have many scans, but I miss seeing my LO so much  I am having a cervical scan next week Wednesday, it is no need for it really , Im just being paranoid and insisted on one just to make sure I don't have a weak cervix, maybe that wil let me have a sneaky look on my LO  Sorry about PGS, it does sound nasty   but you are nearly there, just 4 weeks to go    Can't wait for the first birth announcements on this thread 

Xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Lola Yes the days are ticking away, I am nervous but excited about the thought of the test result. One minute I think this will be our time and the that we will be disappointed again. It is a bit of self preservation I think. I hope you get you sneaky peak at your LO. 

Lolsie Glad your scan went well. It is so difficult waiting for the next one each time. 

Hevan 2ww moving along steadily ish. Sorry to hear about PGS, have you seen a physio? I had Pelviv issues with my DD and was going to have hydrotherapy but delivered early so didn't happen. DdWas only 820g so hate to think what a big baby would do to my pelvic ligaments. 

Missy I hope we will have the longer wait to look forward to. 

Mejulie how are you this week? 

AFM 8dp3dt still go lots of stomach aches and I have resisted the temptation to test early so far....... Very busy at work so keeping me occupied.  Also 1st week at local school for DH's DD who move in with us a couple of months ago. DD is thoroughly enjoying the new school and making lots of new friends, she has just been helping me to cook dinner. 

Tigger


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

Mejulie, sorry to hear about your work colleague being pregnant, I know how hard it is when everyone around you seems to be having babies with no effort except you!! I think that is why I feel bad talking too much about my pregnancy on here sometimes, I know you ladies are happy for me, but it should be you too!!!!   

Diamonds, thank god the cyst has not stopped you from being able to continue with your treatment!! Hope you are getting on ok with stimming.    for scan tomorrow, hope you have some lovely big follies!!   

Tigge, so close now!!! I am crossing everything for you and sending lots of      

Missy, good luck for your appointment tomorrow, let us know what they say!!   

Yola, how are you doing?   

Lolsie, glad they will be keeping a close eye on your twinnies, I am still so excited for you! Glad that your scans are looking good, and you will be having your first mw visit soon. I hope you get a nice one, it is really nice to feel looked after by your midwife, mine's lovely!!   

Lola, we had an extra private scan at 16weeks to find out the gender, and they did part of it in 3d, but LO seemed to really shy away from it as if it scared him!!! So we decided after 20 weeks that we would be like Hevan and just wait until we met our little man to be born to see what he looks like, but with the Gestational Diabetes they have done two more scans, so we have seen more of him, which of course is lovely too!! Will you miss your DP lots until he gets to come home to join you? I also found my body hair slowed down growing but it has come back plenty now!! Good luck with the moving, take it easy!!   

Catherino, hope the stimms are going well! When do you scan next?   

Hevan, I'm sorry that your PGS is causing you so much pain, it must be because your little man has moved down now ready for the out soon!!!   

We had our scan yesterday, and baby Reuben has unfortunately put on twice as much weight as a baby normally should at that stage over three weeks, at a pound a week! His estimated fetal weight has gone up to 8lbs2oz!!! We then had our appointment with the diabetic consultant who has increased my insulin to twice a day because as the pregnancy progresses my tolerance to insulin will only become worse, and because the baby is so big! Then we saw the obstetrician who gave me a heart attack and said that baby is ready to be born now so he wanted me to have the steroid injections to help mature his lungs ready for birth!!! He showed us on his growth chart how he is going and said that they would not let him carry on growing like that to 37 weeks, so they are scanning again at 36 weeks then they will decide to either induce or give us a c section probably the following day!!!!! That gives us under two weeks to prepare, and suddenly we seem to have so much to do!!!! 
So I had the first injection yesterday, and considering I dont mind injections really, it was the most painful thing ever, and the effects of it send your sugar levels sky high, make you completely hyper and not able to sleep!! It also makes you flush bright red and gives you heart palpitations! This morning I also had Braxton Hicks every 3 to 5 minutes lasting three hours!! So had the second injection today at lunch time, no more!!!
Sorry about the rant, I am just a little overwhelmed!!!!

Hope you are all ok and having a nice week!   

Clomper xx


----------



## lola33

Clomper- Oh gosh, what a couple of days you have had, of course you are feeling overwhelmed   your baby boy could be woth you in a couple of weeks already, which is great of course, but i guess you were not prepared for that. Sorry about the painfull injections and also not so nice side effects. I'm sure doctors know what's best to do both for you and the baby. Keep us updated

Tigge- Stay away from those tests if you can  Will be praying that it is your turn now   

Xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Clomper I had 3 steroid inj in the end during my pregnancy in 2008 and I remember the hot flush well. My little ones lungs were good at birth so worth it. I had a CSec under epidural and we took our own music in in iPod, which was nice. We had a name ready for delivery too. 

Lola OK I will be good.

Tigger.


----------



## catherino

Evening faceless friends,

Diamonds- sorry you had a stressful apt! Damn cyst but good that you have started stimming! I am on 300iu gonal f now so you might catch up with me as my body doesn't do what it's supposed to! 

Mejulie-   it's awful when you hear pregnant news just one more dig at your heart! 

Lola- hope move goes well, enjoy nesting! Xx

Missy- hope all goes well at your apt 2moro, fingers crossed for positive news on when you can go again!

Tigge- not long now, hope your not symptom spotting too much!   that this is your turn and a good year for us all

Clomper- exciting and scary all at once! Try not to worry too much or you might have an earlier arrival!

Lolsie- so pleased scan went well, and your being well looked after. Let's hope 4wks flies so you can get a pic of your little ones!

Hevan- sorry your really uncomfortable, is there anything that helps it? Not long now before we get birth announcements on here! So exciting!

Afm- scan on mon was ok got more than 10follies on right side but not very big so put up to 300iu!
Damn left side couldn't be found so got a different nurse who found it! Ouch! She was determined! Got another scan on fri so really hope they grow now! 

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

lola33 - were going to try and have one, all being well - they do them at our clinic, which would be nice to go back for i think.  I look at it is that it could realistically be my only pregnancy so want to make the most of it!    Theres a company not far from us that do them starting at £100 - then they add things on for dating and finding out gender etc at extra cost.  Our hospital do that for free though so ours would just be to see them, but by sounds of it from sonographer the other day we will be seeing a lot of our two regularly... ummmm... not sure now you've made me think about it! lol!

Clomper - sounds like youve been having a right old time of it! Sorry your injection wasn't much fun! How are you feeling about it being 2 weeks away now? Your going to meet your baby in two weeks!!   so exciting! 

catherino - thank you! Think we have the most photographed babies - have 6 scan pics already from 3 scans! lol! Going to have loads by end of pg! 
Hope you have lots of lovely follies by Friday!  

tigge66 - how you getting on with the 2ww? When have you decided to test??


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies, just to let you know that my tests were normal today apart from Factor V Leiden. It would mean having to inject Clexane (blood thinner) from ET.
It's not a reason why I have had so many BFN's so still no wiser there. I still haven't booked for my next FET as i don't know whether to go and see Dr Gorgy for level 2 immunes now.
Tigge how are you doing?      
Clomper 2 weeks maybe, how exciting!   
Hevan how are you doing? Only 4 weeks   
catherino and diamonds     for lots of follicles.
Lola and lolsie hope you are both taking it easy.   

mejulie, yola and anyone else I have missed


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Missy - good to hear your apt was not cancelled this time & tests ok. take some time to decide what to do next but immunes prob a good idea xxx

Tigge - how are you doing honey? bet you are crawling the walls  i have tried nat this mth & will be testing with you on 20th to see if anything happened. stay strong & do not touch that pee stick. pray we both get our magical bfp's this mth. xxx

Catherino - well done 10 follies is great & loads of time for them to increase in size, its amazing how quickly they  change. my lefty always hides too & it hurts me when they hunt for it. xxx

Diamonds - hows stims going? have they changed your tx this time. pray a bfp is on its way for you xxx

Lolsie - how are you ALL hope pregnancy is going well? any sickness or weird cravings yet xxx

Lola - thats a good side effect as i am soooo hairy from tx :-(
need it to stop growing as not a good look :} xxx

Yola - Hello  xxx

Hevan - only 4 wks till your little man arrives, ooh its so exciting esp as we have all been with you since the begining. its just fantastic & i cant wait to see a pic of you all xxx

Clomper - 2wks!!! oh man!! but how exciting too  
injections sound alful esp side effects but if it helps keep your little one healthy its worth it all. xxx

Afm - feeling more positive & ready to plan next tx. still pray it happens nat over next 2mths & plan to test on 20th with tigge to see if anything happened this mth 

its our 10th wed aniversary tomorrow & we are having egg, chips & champs just like we did on our wed night. have put pic on profile of our special day. best day of my life, makes me realise how lucky i am to have someone like my dh. 

lots luv to you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie    10 years, not many can say that! Congratulations.


----------



## catherino

Mejulie- happy anniversary hope you and dh have a lovely evening! Love your profile pic!  
Xxx mine is 6yrs this June has gone so quick, but really is the best day of your life. Xx


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - Happy anniversary - congratulations!!  great picture of you both.  I loved my wedding day - best day of my life so far!!  My DH and I have only been married 4.5 years, but we also celebrate getting together as on 30 April we will have been together 17 years......omg that seems a life time!!

Catherino - hows the follies growing - any update?    xxx

Hevan - how are you feeling about leaving work - ready for it now? xx

CLomper - gosh you have been through a lot - hope the injections are settling down for you - how exciting to know Reuben could be here in two weeks - I can see escatly why you have felt so overwhelmed though with what you have been dealing with  

Missy - great that the results came back normal - what is Factor V Leiden?  How will you make your mind up about what to do next?  I have seen Mr Gorgy mentioned alot so I guess he is good?

Tigge - how are you - when are you testing?    it is a BFP for you xx

Yola, Lola and Lolsie - hi - how are you all?  

AFM - had my second scan yesterday - a bit disappointed as only 4 follicles on my left ovary and 2 on my right.  Last time at this stage I had 12 follies - yet I am on higher dose of drugs.....had a bit of a 'down' day yesterday as a consequence......I asked the doc and she said that potentially my AMH has dropped off in the last 8 months since we did the first cycle - as my AMH was low already.  Last time I only had 4 eggs fertilise out of my 10 eggs collected, so if that happens again I could end up with very little embryos.....so quite worried.  Keep trying to remind myself it only takes one.....but it is hard to stay positive!!  Off for another scan again in the morning, just hope all 6 have continued to develop


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Mejulie   hope you have a good time. 

Just a quick post from me today I have tested early and got a BFN  . Still got the blood test to or row on OTD but not holding out much hope. 10dp3dt. Has anyone else have a BFN at this stage that became BFP? no sign of AF but doesnt come while I am in the meds. 

Tigger


----------



## diamonds18

Tigge - my clinic doesnt test until 16dpt - so this is very early to test?  Really hope it is a false negative and you get the wanted result on OTD


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - pray you tested too early & blood test says bfp tomorrow. sending you lots of baby dust & a big hug xxx

Afm - did a test this morn but Bfn  not really surprised as had no signs of a pregnancy, no af yet but tx can make it late! had a lovely aniversary & dh got me some chanel no.5 perfume which i abso love. me a very lucky wife 

Hope you are all well...

lots luv xxxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Just a short post from me BFN on OTD day today.

Mejulie, maybe we will be cycle buddies again? Sorry to hear abou you BFN. 

Thank you all fot your  . 

Tigger


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - soooo sorry its still a negative result. tx is such an emotional rollercoaster & its so frustrating when its a bfn  hope you can smile again soon, we are all here for you xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie -  glad hubby spoilt you with the perfume - you deserve it!  

Tigge - so sorry to see you got a BFN... hope your looking after each other 

diamonds - don't give up hope! Look at us... only 3 eggs collected, only one embryo ok to transfer... it really really does only take one.  I never believed people before but it is so true! How was your scan today?    

afm - received letter from antenatal consultant, apt on 10th May, called hospital to find out if this is instead of midwife and if will include scan - its neither... community midwife team haven't received gp ref yet so have no idea who i am, consultant been instructed via early pg unit.  Had to chase gp receptionist and get her to re-send for today - fingers crossed will have mw apt organised soon and get date for 12 week scan!  Am 9 weeks on Monday! 

Hubby and I are having our marriage blessed, as when we married 4 years ago, we married in town hall rather then church - its next Saturday, we planned it prior to tx just after Christmas, its come round so fast - my dress still fits thankfully (am developing a bit of a food baby atm as have not stopped eating!)  Going to have a busy week finalising bits and pieces for that.

Hope everyone else is well and all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Missy123

Tigge so sorry hun    Thinking of you. 

mejulie glad you had a nice day and DH spoilt you.    Sorry natural didn't work this month.   
diamonds the follicles still have time to grow, how was your next scan?   
Lolsie that is really nice to have a blessing, hope you have a nice day next saturday and the weather is kind.   

Hope you all have a nice weekend as much as you can, whatever you are doing.


----------



## catherino

Just a quick one from me 
Tigge- so sorry for your negative    look after yourself and hope your follow up gives you answers for your next cycle. Xx

Diamonds- don't stress too much about your eggs, easier said than done I know but lolsie has got a very good point! When is your next scan?

Mejulie- sorry for your nat negative! Do you know when you are going to cycle again? Would be good if you, missy and tigge are buddies next time!

Lolsie- how lovely to have a blessing and great that your dress fits. Dh and I always said we'd have a big party on our 10th anniversary and I'd where my dress again. But mine would be too big now as I'm about stone and half lighter! 

Ladies with bumps hope your all well and getting ready for your arrivals! 

Afm- scan yesterday showed follicles are now around 12-14mm so getting there, staying on 300ui until mon and see whats happening on scan. Clinic also think I have mild OHSS so need to drink more water and take paracetamol to help. Was really uncomfortable yesterday could hardly eat as felt like needed popping! Lol
On the plus had a lovely day with my little sis and mum, went to Cambridge and went on a punt. Weather wasn't the best but was nice to do something different! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend
Xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi,

Tigge - so sorry about the result - hope you are ok and looking after yourself  

MeJulie - glad you had a great anniversary - but sorry you didnt get a natural result this month.    I Lve Channel No5 -  it is a fragrance my mum always used to wear (doesnt any more) so reminds me of growing up!!!  - it is such a classic fragrance.  

Lolsie - thanks for the positive reminder about your 3 eggs - makes me feel much more positive it can happen!!    A blessing sounds a wonderful idea -  hope you enjoy the build up to it over the next week!  

Catherino - great that the follies are growing well - how many can they see?  My next scan is tomorrow and they hope to trigger me tomorrow night!  sorry to hear you have a bit of OHSS - I feel totally bloated and fat but mine is defintiely not OHSS - I just cant stop eating I am starving all the time - I dont remember that from my first cycle!!  I have put on 5 pounds so far on this cycle and about 2 inches around waist!  I read my diary from last time, and on the day of EC I had put on over 5 inches round my waist ...arghhh......still - all will be worth it if in 2-3 weeks we are both posting here with positive news!!     

Missy - hows your weekend going? My scan was OK thanks - although only 5 follies growing well - a couple of smaller ones may catch up hopefully by tomorrow.  Womb lining was good.  So have continued to take the protein shakes and hoping all will be well for my next scan tomorrow! 

Hevan.....hows things going?  You have gone very quiet the last few days?  Hope you are all ready and looking forward to giving up work next week? xx

Clomper - how are you? xxx

Yola - if you are reading I hope you are OK  

AFM - hopefully lst day of stimming today - scan tomorrow morning, and if all OK then will be triggering tomorrow night!  OMG cant believe it has come around so soon, EC will be Tuesday......very very excited again, but so nervous.  Worried that because I have so few follies, there will be ahrdly any eggs, but as Lolsie says it only takes one!  So desparate for this to work - I know you all understand that feeling.  I am trying to be very positive - I am reading the book 'the Secret' which is all about positive thinking and making thigs happen through positive thinking - will give anything a try - and I must admit it is making me feel more positive again!!!

Have a great weekend everyone xxxxx


----------



## yola

hi girls

wow i have a bit to catch up pn

tigge  so sorry for your bfn ...... understand how you feel

mejulie  hope you are ok  im going to give trying nat a go for next mth got ov sticks and fert lube ready   did you find your new monitor good ..... keep trying  

missy  good news on your test results so whats your next step .... i was thinking Dr g but he is so expensive i looked on website works out nearly 2500 just for tests

diamonds....... dont worry my first cycle they said i had 4 follies but i got 6 eggs .......  although its not a magnificent its certainly enough to get preggie hey look at losie and lola xx

catherino glad its all going well...

losie , hevan , clomper and lola ................. glad all your pregnancys are going well ... looks like reuben will be here shortly  .... first birth on this thread ..... 

afm hubby had sperm results count low 12 million should be 15 or above but i think he can work on this  morph low  3% 4 % or above considered norm ......  hopefully if count goes up this will go up .... still waiting for the biggy  sperm frag .... another wk till we get those results ......  But this may be eason to not falling nat yet as his sperm results are often quite variable from very good to very poor to average ..... 
We are looking into  booking  an appt in serum greece ..... immunes are much cheaper to test 500 pounds and 2x cycles for 4000 e so we will have to see if they think it is worth us doing more oe cycles ....


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies, I'm still here. Just a quick one as on my phone and so much to catch up on.

Mejulie and Tigge so sorry to see BFNs. Big   to you both. 

Will catch up in next few days. All is well with me cant wait to finish work on Tuesday!! Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Diamonds - last tx i only had 1 good + 5 ave size follies on right side at ec i got 5 eggs. as everyone has said it only takes one to make your bfp. cant believe you could trigger already its gone so quickly. will keep fingers crossed for you xxx

Yola - hi hun  costs in greece seem much cheaper, hope rest of dh results come back ok xxx

Catherino - great your follies are growing well, when will your ec be? xxx

Tigge - sending you a hug xxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - af arrived today so i will start using my persona monitor in morn, funny cos its a device to stop pregnancy but when it says "fertile" DO NOT have sex, we will do the opposite & go at it like rabbits (tmi) lol xxx


----------



## catherino

Diamonds- I have 12+ on right side that are good size and left is a little harder to see but she got 6.
Can't believe you'll be triggering 2moro your overtaking me! Hope all goes well with your scan. Who knows we might even end up testing together mine tests 14 days from ec.

Yola- good to hear your getting results, sorry that dh result is low but they can change so quickly and small changes in diet really help. My dhs really improved. That's a big difference in money between the clinics to. Lots to think about for you and hopefully you'll be joining mejulie, tigge, and missy.

Mejulie- what is the persona monitor? How does it work? My ec could be thurs or fri all being well!

Hevan- hope you get some rest in between leaving work and lo arriving! 

Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - its a monitor that tracks your hormones & is act sold as a natural contraception device not for fertility. 
it tracks the levels of estrogen & lh in your urine & tells you when you are most fertile. a lady on 40+ forum was saying it worked for her after many trys at ivf, looked up on google to find many success stories so i went on amazon & got one for £62 with extra mths test sticks. will let you know if it works  xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies, finally got 5 minutes to get on the laptop.

Tigge - Hope you are ok lovely, sending you big  . Really wanted it to be your turn. Have you decided what to do next? X

Mejulie - Sorry you didn't get your natural BFP. That machine sounds good. Worth giving anything a try, you never know. Hope you and DH had a lovely wedding anniversary X

Catherino - Stimming sounds like it's going well. Hope the scan today goes well and you get a date for EC. I had OHSS after TX. It is really uncomfortable. After EC I was given tablets to take that I couldn't drive on and made me quite ill. Hope you won't have to take them, although, it did encourage me to do nothing, because I couldn't, for the first week of 2ww. Good luck X

Diamonds - How are you? Did you trigger yesterday? Lots of   and   you get some lovely healthy eggs X

Missy - Good news the tests didn't show anything complicated, but must still be difficult not knowing why it isn't working. Are you any closer to deciding what to do about immunes? X

Yola - Sorry to hear DH's sperm results. Can they do PESA and extract some from him so they can pick the strongest ones to use if his results are variable? Sounds like good prices in Greece. Are you any closer to making a decision on that? X

Lolsie - How are you and your twinnies? Hope all is going well. Not long til your 12 weeks scan. Have you had your MW appt through yet? X

Lola - How are you and your little man? Have you any names picked out? Have you started buying yet? X

Clomper - Hello X

AFM - All is good. I have today and tomorrow left at work, can't wait. Then only 3 weeks til D-day. Have a MW appointment this morning. Will be interesting to see if he has burrowed any further into my pelvis. It certainly feels like it. I'm considered full term now and am ready for him to make his appearance any time he likes. I'm ready to meet him. 

Sending lots of love and   to all, and desperately hoping to see more BFP's on here over the next few weeks/months XX


----------



## LolsieG

Missy, catherino and Diamonds - thanks for well wishes re blessing, were really looking forwards to it... only our immediate family and a couple of close friends know about the babies so other members of the family are bound to think ive put on a few pounds! lol! 

Hevan - am officially 9 weeks today! Have a mw coming for first home visit on Wednesday morning... am excited to have it all under way.  We also had a letter through for a consultants apt on 10th May so were being well looked after so far.  3 weeks! Amazing how fast the time as gone... it may not feel like if for you atm but it certainly feels its gone super fast!  Hope your last couple of days at work go well!  

Diamonds - my mum loved the secret, felt extremely empowered after she read it! Please do stay as positive as you can, have you tried zita west relaxation cd - i found it really useful. Would be happy to send to you if you'd like to give it a try, found it great during 2ww.     Are you all set for EC tomorrow?  

Yola - my poor hubbys sperm count was under 2million with 2% morph when we first found out of issues, he stopped drinking altogether (doesn't smoke) and took conception vits and it improved to under 5million.  It made enough of a difference for him not to have an operation to retrieve sperm for tx.  Hope you get the news you want from Greece, really hope you can try again soon!  

catherino - sounds like a lovely day in Cambridge, all be it for the weather, i love Cambridge, the Fitzwilliam Museum is one of my favs! Hope the OHSS is slowing down a bit, I had this during first cycle, very painful prior to and after EC, I was drinking up to 4 litres of water a day in the end and taking co-codamol.  Look after yourself 

mejulie - hope your getting on well with your new gadget!   it happens soon for you!  

afm - mw apt Wednesday! Have a stinking cough and sore throat, have been told all I can take is Honey and Lemon Glycerine and Paracetamol if I really need to.  Am hoping it shifts soon, driving me mad and stopping me from getting much needed sleep!

Hope anyone I have missed is well and all had a nice weekend!


----------



## diamonds18

Hi all,

Mejulie - thanks for telling me about your egg to follies ratio. - gives me hope for my EC!!  The device sounds good - is it better than using the ovulation testing monitor then? Wishing you lots of luck with it  

Lolsie - how many people have you got coming to the blessing? When are you telling people about the pregnancy? Thanks for the offer for the zita CD - I have got a coy from my first cycle - need to get it out again! Good luck with your mw visit on Wednesday xx

Hevan - how did mw appt go today - has he lowered into your pelvis further?  Enjoy last two days at work - they giving you a leaving lunch or anything?!!

Catherino - great number of follies - it is strange how the timings change depending on how clinics do things and on our individual bodies!  Good luck this week - when is your next scan? Xx

Yola - my DH sperm is hugely problematic - but they can find ways around it - we are having IMSI this time around to help with the selection of the best possible sperm.  Sounds like you have got a plan now with Greece - sounds good value too!  

Clomper and missy - how are you both? Xx

AFM - scan yesterday showed 5 follies plus 2 smaller ones.  Triggered last night, off for EC tomorrow morning.  Very nervous about whether going to have enough eggs, and fertilisation, but also very excited to get to this stage. Stimming actually went by in a flash this time - enjoying my injection free day today!  Had an argument with my boss today just as I was leaving work - she doesn't know I am going through this - but hasn't helped stress levels at all! Trying to refocus energy tonightnt what is important.  Good news at scan was that womb lining was excellent.  DH nervous about his role tomorrow - he tells me he struggles to "catch" the sample (sorry of tmi!) and that makes him get all tense about it.......don't know what advice to offer him really!!!!  

Catch up with you all in next couple of days


----------



## catherino

Morning ladies, just a quick one as I'm supposed to be getting ready for work!

My Internet was down yesterday so couldn't get on!

well good news finally ready for ec! Yay! I have got 16+ on left side now one is22mm! And right side she could see about 12. Some still bait small but hoping they will catch up! So last stimm and d/r tonight and then trigger 2moro at 9.15!
Then all systems go on fri at 9.15! So glad were first on the list so no waiting around like last time!

Hope you all have a good day
Xxx


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies 

Tigge- so very sorry about your BFN     take some time out to grieve, we are all here for you as always 

Catherino- That's great amount of follies     good luck with EC   

Diamonds- best of luck for today, hope for nice amount of top quality eggies    

Hello to everybody else, sorry can't do any more personals today as I am moving house  will catch up with you all soon 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds     for EC today and    that DH manages to catch that important sample    Just tell him his part is the easy part!   
Catherino wow that's lots of follicles, make sure you drink loads of water and    you don't get OHSS. Good luck for friday.


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - Glad everything is moving in the right direction and all your appointments are coming through. Hope your MW appt goes well. I do feel like it's flown by. The first 20 weeks seemed to go quite slow, you spend each week desperate for it to be the next one, then, when you get to 20 weeks, you start counting down the weeks and it goes so quickly. I have loved every minute of it and can't wait to meet him   

Diamonds - Hopefully your are having EC as I type. Hope all goes well and they find more follies while they are in there. Sending lots of   and   for lots of good quality eggs. Tell DH he has the easy part, although I'm sure he feels the pressure. DH had to have his extracted by a very large needle!! ME appt went ok, thanks. He was being a little monkey and his heart rate was too high so had to go on the monitor. Everything was fine, he is just very active. I also had a big braxton hicks contraction that I didn't even feel - I thought I hadn't been having any. He is more engaged, almost fully but not quite. Look forward to hearing your update  

Catherino - Great news for you, how exciting and lots of follies. How is the OHSS. Hope EC doesn't leave you feeling to bad after. Good luck for Friday  

Hello to everyone XX


----------



## LolsieG

diamonds - really hope EC went well this morning!        We have around 45 adults and about 10 children coming on Saturday.  Not planning on telling anyone else until after 12 weeks, we kept quite about this cycle.

Hevan81 - I already feel getting to 9 weeks has gone fast - i want it to go quickly but want to make the most it too as it could be my only pregnancy! Aww I bet you cant, it must feel slightly surreal!  

Catherino - Hope your feeling ok and gearing up for Friday morning!   We were lucky to be first in on our EC days both tx cycles... Id be a nervous wreck if I had to sit and wait... plus first in you get first pick of the Danish pastries at our clinic! lol!  

lola - Hope the moves going well!  

Hope everyone else is well! x


----------



## mejulie40

hello everyone

Diamonds - best of luck with ec pray you get some lovely eggies & they all fertilise for you xxx

Catherino - fantastic amount of follies, pray ec goes well for you xxx

Lolsie - we took a year out in 2002 to travel & decided to get married in hawaii as it was so magical (parents were not amused lol) on our 5 yr aniversary we had a blessing & big party, it was fantastic. yours will be amazing esp as its going to be all "4" of you being blessed  xxx

Afm - spoke to clinic & need to have smear, sperm (tmi) & blood tests again as last ones over 1yr ago (where has that time gone!) then we can set date for next tx.

luv to you all xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - glad things are moving ahead and you'll have tx info soon. That sounds lovely! I had depression when we got married 4 years ago, was unemployed, overweight and just really low, we'd not long found Out about hubby's infertility and it all felt wrong really.  We're doing it now because now feels right, we've made it through an awful lot together that's made us stronger and the babies are a lovely added bonus very few people will know there's 4 of us walking down the aisle! xxxx

Diamonds - hope all ok xxxx

Have midwife coming this morning, feels very strange, like I'm a fraud! Then off to sort cake for Saturday! Have a nice day everyone! X


----------



## Missy123

diamonds hope you are ok hun.


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - hope your MW appointment goes well this morning, you are definitely not a fraud!! Enjoy every minute of it, it's so very special. Your blessing sounds like it's going to be fantastic. I hope the weather improves for you XX

Diamonds - How are you? Hope everything went well yesterday XX

Mejulie - Hope all the tests go ok and you can get ready for the next tx XX

Hello to everyone else XX


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - sounds as if this blessing will be a new begining for you both & the little ones .  pray this rain stops & you get some sunshine for your special day xxx

Diamonds - Hope all is ok hun, how did ec go? xxx

Luv to you all xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Very excited today - EC went as well as DH and I could have hoped yesterday - 7 eggs retrieved - 6 of which were mature good quality eggs.  6 Fertilised!!  YAY!!  80% fertilisation rate compared to last time when we only had 4 out of 10 fertilise - so am really hoping this is a good sign and the little embies will continue to grow strong over the next few days!  I am off work today - and in actual fact I am going to stay of until after ET now as I really feel I need to give this my best chance and rest my body.  Just    it is going to work this time.

Lola - hope the house move went well? xx

Lolsie - sounds like you have been through a lot together as a couple - this sounds like the perfect time for a blessing - really happy for you.  Hope the MW appointment goes well today xx

MeJulie - we had to have all our tests redone again too before this cycle - I couldnt believe that a year had gone by either....DH was pleased he didnt have to have chlamydia done again as it was still within time - he didnt enjoy having (his words) a chimneys sweeps brush pushed into his manhood!!!!  So glad you are thinking of getting going again soon once you get the tests back - will that mean cycling in May or June? xx  You will be cycle buddies with Missy hopefully 

Missy - how are you?  xx

Catherino -  wow - that is a great number of follies - good luck with your trigger tonight - you must be so excited!!  Keep drinking lots and lots of fluid - that is a lot of follies to keep hydrated!! xx

Clomper - what happening with you - any news with little Reuben?? xxx

Yola - hi hun - how are you doing? xx

Have a great day everyone - catch up with you later


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - whoooo hoooo at last  so pleased you got some super eggs that have fertilised.
when will they trans 3 Or 5 days? pray this is the tx all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Fantastic news Diamonds!   they keep growing strong. Lots of   for this TX


----------



## diamonds18

Thans Hevan and MeJulie for the postive posts!! - must admit I am feeling very happy and hopeful again now  

I dont know when they wil transfer back - my clinic likes to aim for blastocysts - but they ave said that because my embies started slow down on day 4 last time they may go for day 3 this time - so will be a day by day thing I think - have to wait for that phonecall tomorrow morning to see how well they are progressing.  I guess if there are a couple that are well ahead of the others they will put them back as soon as they can - but if all 6 keep going strong then maybe will wait longer......


----------



## LolsieG

Diamonds - So pleased for you!    Amazing news! Hope everything continues to go as well as your EC


----------



## catherino

Evening everyone,

What a miserable day today! We can't surely still have a draught with all this rain! 

Lolsie- hope you got on ok with your midwife? Don't feel like a fraud you deserve this so enjoy every little bit. 
Diamonds- so pleased you got 6 little embies!   it's good that your taking time out from work to relax and prepare yourself. I'm back at work mon and tues next week and hopefully wed will be et!  
Mejulie- sorry you have to have tests done again, I got my next tax in just before coz mine run out may/June! My dh only had bloods done for HIV, chlamydia etc. so don't blame your dh for not wanting swab!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## catherino

Well today is my drug free day! Wahoo!   did my trigger at 9.15! Bit excited and nervous about tomorrow, the worst bit is waiting for the call every morning to see how they are doing!

Diamonds- hope you get a good call this morning look forward to hearing updates! 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds that's great news that you have 6 embies and    they are growing stronger by the day.    for the phonecalls. 
catherino hope you enjoy your drug free day and     for tomorrow's EC. 

                                                    
  Lots of    to you all


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - enjoy that injection free day today, Are you off work today to recover? Good luck for tomorrow.     

AFM - Had the phonecall from the embryologist - all 6 embies are growing still - all at the right number of cells for Day 2  (2-5 cells).  2 of them are 'Excellent' with no fragmentation,  3 of them are 'very good' with minimal fragmentation, and 1 is 'average' - so probably isnt in the running anymore.  I am so pleased 5 of them are still doing so well!!  The clinic have said that they may transfer tomorrow - but they may decide to wait longer, depending what happens to the 5 embies over night!  Very very excited......have started to let myself dream that this could work.....scary to let myself go - but I cant help it!!!  Just praying they stay excellent/very good tomorrow    

Hope you are all having a good day xxxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies 

Diamonds- Thats fab results    im sure your embies will continue to grow strong    

Catherino- Best of luck with the EC     

Clomper- How are you feeling? Any news on when your LO will be arriving? 

Hevan- Must be good to be off work now  Just a few weeks to go now, you must be literally bursting of excitement  

Lolsie- Sorry about the cold, hope you are feeling a better soon.

Mejulie- That monitor sounds like a very good idea  Hope it will help you with your natural miracle   

Missy- How are you?

Yola- Sorry that your DH sample was a bit disappointing, but as everybody else have said it it can be quite easy fixed and also sperms results can are very different from time to time. My DP never had any issues and during our first round his sample was great, but 3 months later we were told that his count was too low and we had to do ICSI, which was of course a huge chock, just shows that it can go up and down a lot.

Afm- The moving went pretty smoothly  Feels a bit strange with a much bigger place i must admit, but it is very nice to finally have plenty of space. Will have plenty of time to unpack over the long weekend. Must also do a compulsory trip to IKEA   really hate going there, especially during a payday weekend, but it has to be done. I had a cervical scan yesterday, it all looked good and my cervix is closed as it should be, so that was nice to hear. Have a MW appointment tomorrow where i will get my bump measured, feels good to do that since im still feel that my bump is smaller than it should be at this stage, i want a huge one 

Love to all 

xx


----------



## catherino

Diamonds- that's the best news!   you must be so pleased.   that your 5 strong embies keep strong! Hav they told you your otd? It's hard to visualise it until your on your 2ww, it's really good you are feeling so positive keep it up and send me some!it's my day off today which worked out well so just getting housework done.

Lola- so pleased that the move went well. I love IKEA! Not so much at weekend but late afternoon is abut quieter. DH hates it but if I know what i want I know all the short cuts. Really pleased your scan went well, I'm sure they will tell you your bump is just fine xx


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - make sure you get some rest as well as doing the housework ready for tomorrow's EC!!  It is so exciting to get to this stage isnt it - at least you get to go in early tomorrow for EC rather than having to hang around all day!    My clinic hasnt told me my OTD yet - but they always say it is 16 days after ET - no matter what day you transfer back in......sounds like a long time to me to be honest - but will follow what they say I think - though I am contemplating using a pee stick everyday so I can watch the HCG go out of my system and then hopefully watch a BFP arrive - I found waiting for OTD so stressful last time...but I dont know which would be worse either way!!  (Do I sound mad even contemplating testing each day!!...) Sending you lots of     - hope your EC goes really well tomorrow - with that number of follies you are sure to get lots of eggs!!  

I am sitting with a hot water bottle trying to keep the tummy warm  - may have to go and put a film on!.....xx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - you're not mad  after the drama of my last tx, i plan on next cycle to test every other day with cheap tests then i will know for sure its a true BFP. enjoy your film xxx

Catherino -  enjoy your drug free day & pray all goes well for you at ec xxx

luv to you all xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds -   Fantastic news on your embies. Sounds so promising. Keeping everything crossed that they continue growing strong for ET. So exciting!! You have to do what feels right and helps with the 2ww, adn if that's testing regularly, so be it. Sending lots of   and    

Catherino - Hope you are enjoying your drug free day and hope you aren't overdoing it!! Best of luck for EC tomorrow!! Lots of   and  for you too  

Lola - Glad the move went well. Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. I'm sure your bump is a perfect size so don't worry. Enjoy Ikea, hope it won't be too manic  

Hello to all the other ladies. Hope you are all ok XX

AFM - Feels weird ttat I won't be going back to work. I am trying to keep myself busy, but desperately want Little Man to make his appearance ASAP    

Lots of love luck and   to all XX


----------



## LolsieG

lola33 - Hope mw apt went well and all ok with bump!  

diamonds - so pleased you have 5 in the running... have the clinic confirmed when ET will be yet?  

catherino - Really hope all went well today with EC   

Hevan - not long now! Enjoy your mat leave!  

Clomper - Hope everything is ok  

Hi to everyone else - hope everything is going well and you all have a nice weekend! 

Mw apt went well... she is organising scan as apparently this hadn't been done, should have letter soon.  
Preparations are very nearly complete for tomorrow, went flower shopping this morning with SIL, she is making bouquet and table flowers, cake is done - she also decorated this for us! Just the food to prepare and the hall to set up this evening then I can relax and enjoy it!


----------



## catherino

Just a quickie for now as I'm shattered! All went well today got 25 eggs! Let's hope we get hoot fertilisation!
Spk more later
Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Blimey!!! Look after yourself... plenty of water and rest... did they mention OHSS again? xxxx


----------



## lola33

Catherino- Wow 25 eggs!! Thats amazing!! Sounds like science fiction to me, i got 6 the most and thats on a very high dose of stimms   Can imagine that you must be feeling sore   hope OHSS stays away as well  Fingers crossed for that call tomorrow  

Afm- MW appointment went well, all the tests are fine and the bump is a normal size for my 25 weeks, so im right where i should be  Got to listen to my LO heartbeat as well, always amazing 

Have a lovely weekend everyone 

xx


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - wow - that is an amazing number of eggs!!   they all get jiggy tonight and you have lots fertilised come tomorrow!

Lola - great news that the scan went well - so pleased everything normal!!  must be simply wonderful to hear that heartbeat  

Lolsie - glad appt went well - and really hope you have a truly special day tomorrow - you deserve it xxx

Hevan - I bet it does feel wierd not being at work - enjoy the time before the little fella comes as pretty soon he will be here - how exciting xx

Clomper - how are you?

MeJulie, Yola, Missy - have you got any nice plans for the weekend? xx

AFM - things going well - 5 embies still in the running this morning - all at the right stage of cell development and all with very little fragmentation    Because of my history (all embies slowed down on day 3/4) last time they have done a 'splt transfer' - so I had one little 9 cell embie put back today - very good quality!!      They will now watch the other 4 and hopefully they will continue to grow and divide to become blastos, and then we will have another one put back!!  So I am officially PUPO again - and I am so excited - feeling mroe optimistic too as embies better growing than last time.......nervous too - dont know what to do with myself now - lying on sofa at moment!!

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Hevan81

Catherino - WOW!! 25 eggs is amazing. Hope you're not suffering with OHSS? Hope you get a good fertilisation rate.   

Diamonds -   on being PUPO. Hope you don't find  too stressful. Hope the other embies grow well so you get another put back. Sending lots of sticky vibes    

Lolsie - Glad mw appt went well and everything moving along nicely  

Lola - Glad your appt went well. Hearing the HB nevet ceasew to amaze me. I recorded the first few. Glad all is good with you LO  

Hello to everyone else

AFM - Dont really feel like I'm in mat leave yet as this would be my days off anyway. Have got plenty booked in to keep me busy though XX


----------



## catherino

Evening ladies,

Hevan- Enjoy your mat leave but make sure you rest before little man arrives!

Diamonds- so pleased that you have some tough little embies this time! I've not heard of split transfer before.   that you have another blast transferred! I'm dreading the phone call in the morning I know the quantity is good but it's quality we need! Must stay  

Lola- glad all went well with mw today. Must be so lovely hearing heart beat!

Lolsie- they don't think I have ohss thank goodness if so only very mild. Been drinking lots and don't feel so bloated.

Thanks girls lets hope our embies  tonight and I bring good news tomorrow

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - I am sure they will get jiggy tonight   - keeping my fingers crossed there are lots of fertilised embies when you get your call tomorrow morning


----------



## Clomper

Good morning ladies!!

I'm sorry I haven't posted for a while, it has been a bit manic my end!! Lots to catch up on!!

Diamonds, congrats on being pupo!!   I hope you end up with a little blasto onboard soon too! I must admit I have never heard of split transfer either, I    it will work for you, and you will get a BFP!!!!     

Catherino, WOW 25 eggies!!!!! I hope they have been romantic over night...and you have lots and lots of embies this morning!!!   Be very careful not to get OHSS! They told me not to move any more than I had to the first couple of days after EC to allow the folicles to heal up, and of course drink gallons of water! I was also drinking a pint of milk each day, cant quite remember why...  !!!! Good luck!     

Hevan, I hope you are enjoying mat leave. I have felt a bit funny, doesn't seem right somehow, almost feels like I'm skiving!!!! Still getting daily phone calls for one thing and another, which to be honest I'm almost glad of as I dont want to be too far out of the picture!! Although they say that will just fade into the background when baby is born!!   

Lola, so glad the move went well, and that your cervical scan and mw appointment went well! I cant believe you are 25 weeks now, does it still feel a bit surreal? I bet you can feel your little man moving around a lot now, can you see your bump moving too? Have you had lots of people trying to touch it? People do with me, makes me embarrassed though!!!! I have had the oposite problem to you, have been so huge all the way through, I am now wondering how my body will ever go back to anywhere near normal after baby is born!! My tummy has been stretched beyond all proportions!!!! Needless to say I feel like a whale!!Hope you have fun in IKEA!!   

Mejulie, how are you doing? Hope you are feeling ok. I dont blame you being very cautious for your next cycle in regards to testing, you have been so messed around! I would have put any amount of money that you had your BFP last time!   

Missy, hope you are well.   

Lolsie, good that mw appointment went well, and that they are arranging your scan for you. Not long now till you reach the big "12 week" marker, you will feel happier when you see them on your next scan, they are fully developed by then! Hope today goes well, and you have a lovely time!!! It will be hard not to spill the beans...!   

Lola, How are you?   

AFM, we have our scan on monday, and see the consultant... To be quite honest I am s*******g myself a bit about it!! Last time they said they will probably be getting us back in for induction on tuesday, but now I just keep thinking Reuben will be too big and they will insist on a c section! I'm not sure how I feel either way... I just cant wait to meet him, and am so excited but it is dawning on me that this will be the biggest thing to ever happen to me and OH, and cant help but wonder if we are ready and will be able to do everything right for him!!! 
Hopefully we will have some baby news soon...

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends!   

Clomper xx


----------



## Missy123

Diamonds   on being PUPO and    you get a blast too to put back.    A split transfer is a fab idea and now i'm going to ask about it for my FET. 
Catherino wow 25 eggs, you must be really sore so take it really easy    Hope you get really good news today    

Clomper    the scan shows Reuben hasn't got much bigger and you won't need a c section. It depends how you feel, you may fancy that idea rather than the labour!   
lola glad the MW appointment went well and things are going to plan.   
Hevan enjoy your time off, it won't be long now!   

Yola, mejulie, Tigge, Lolsie and anyone I have missed hope you are all ok   

AFM no plans yet this end with my 4 frosties, just waiting on appointment with neurologist on May 14th and go from there.


----------



## catherino

hey ladies, phone call this morning said out of our 25, 19 were mature enough to use. we had icsi on those and only 9 fertilised!
so little bit disheartened initially but i know thats a really good number still. so fngers crossed for good call in the morning!


----------



## Hevan81

That's still a fab number, and as you said yesterday, it's quality not quantity!!   and   they grow nice and strong now. Do you know when ET will be?


----------



## catherino

Hevan- depending on how well they grow et could be mon or wed. Hope we'll get to blast which will be we'd as we only allowed one back!


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - 9 is a great number to have fertilised - hope they all continue to grow and divide over next few days     Look forward to you joining me on the 2ww!! xx

Clomper - good luck for Monday with the consultant - hope all goes well and reuben hasnt grown too much!  xx

Missy - what is the appointment with the neurologist for on 15 May? xx

Hi everyone else - hope you are having a great weekend despite this rainy weather!!

AFM - Today there was a clear leader amongst my remaining embies - so embie number 2 was transfered - a 14 cell 2+ embie - so happy it had continued to grow overnight (better than last time).....so Bertie and Bonnie are now on board and hopefully snuggling into their new home- was a bit worried as had some bleeding and cramps last night after Bertie was transfered - but has settled today and doctor said there was no evidence of a problem when they scanned me today......so now it is just the long 2ww - I am so pleased to have got so far - how just praying the little ones continue to grow and divide .....I am already worried about thtat negative reult - then have to remnd yself to stay positive!!!  

Love and


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - fab news, congrats on the double PUPO!! So exciting. Really pleased they continued to grow. Sending Bertie and Bonnie lots of sticky vibes. Hope there's been no more bleeding? How doee it work with OTD do you have to test between day 16-18 or do they set one day?   and   for your BFP  

Catherino - Hope you get some good news tomorrow for ET then or Weds  

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend despite the awful weather XX


----------



## catherino

Morning everyone

Clomper- hope all goes well 2moro look forward to hearing the outcome. Hope you have packed your bag ready. Try not to worry too much, because your make Reuben stress lol!   

Missy- what happens in your appointment?

Diamonds- congrats on your 2nd transfer Bertie and bonnie love it! Let's hope they are settling in well. Hope no more bleeding! Are they keeping the others to see if they go to blasts? When is otd? Sending lots of  ^pray    

Afm- call this morn said we have 8 growing, 2x 2 cell, 2x3 cell and 4x4 cell. They are average grade 2 so have said that might go in 2moro at 12.30 depending on how they get on over night. I forgot to ask if I would be allowed 2 as they are day 3 and not top quality, hope so! What do you all think? 

Hello to mejulie, Lola, ,yola, hevan,lolsie, tigge hope you all well and enjoying this lovely weather!  
Xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - great that 8 are growing - between 2-5 cells is normal for Day 2 so all sounds like it is going well!!  I think it is your choice ultimately as to whether you have 1 or 2 put back in - as long as the clinic discuss through the risks of multiple pregnancies (and you are happy to accept those  risks!!) then you can request two back if that is what you want to do.  For me there was never any doubt I was always going to have two even if got them all to blasto!!!    

A quick qustion though - if they are all at the right cell development and they are all the same sort of grading why wouldnt they wait an extra day or so to see how they grow so they can select the strongest?  This time round I had the most fantastic embryologist who explained to me so much more than I had understood before about the cell development - and she showed me that what had been my strongest embryo on day 2 and 3 and top grade actually stopped growing on day 3, whereas another embryo that looked slower caught up and overtook it to become Bonnie (14 cell Day 4 good quality!).......but you still have 8 growing so sounds very early to be putting them back in?  

I have been doing absolutely nothing for last 24 hours - feeling very very bloated!!  Already want to know if I am preggars or not!  (which clearly I cant possible be yet as implantation wont have taken place yet!!)  DH and I have been speculating about medical advances and whether in the future they will be able to test/see embryo development continuing in the womb............and also whether eventually they will be able to 'guarantee' success........how wonderful would that be!!

Hevan - you asked a really good question about my OTD - and I dont know - I forgot to ask to be honest!  I expect, knowing my clinic, that they will say to test on day 16 post the second ET.......not sure I will hold out that long though!!  Will ask them on tuesday when I go in for my progesterone blood test.


----------



## catherino

Diamonds- I am a little confused by it all, this is the first time they have mentioned cells and grades to me. I didn't ask las time as they said they were very good quality and most went to blasts. I was told due to my age that I would only be allowed one back, but they allowed 2 day 5 frozen embies last time because they lost a few cells and fet has less chance. 

But reading up today they should be between 2 and 4 cell and grade 1+2 are good.  
They must know their stuff as its a very good clinic.
3 of my good friends had BFP on day 3 transfer, two of which were twins! 
I feel really bloated today, like a belly full of air but nothing coming out! Sorry tmi!
Do you have to take progesterone pessaries? I'm taking cyclogest twice a day, my anti biotic and aspirin plus vits I must rattle!


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - I guess it would make sense to wait until 2nd transfer but think I'd be tempted to go on 1st transfer. 

Catherino - All sounding good with your embies. I had 3 day transfer. Clinic didnt discuss blasto with me, they told me at ec I'd be back in 3 days. And they only phoned me the following day to make sure ohss was ok and to say how many fertilised. Trust what they decide. Good luck

XX


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - just trust in your clinic - they will be doing the best for you - they will be wanting you to have success so I am sure they will make the right decision for you!!  Yes I am on progesterone tablets and on crinone pessaries (also progesterone), plus I am having to inject with Clexane (Heparin) every night.......finished the antiobiotics though now!  Good luck tomorrow  

I have been feeling a bit 'crampy' all day today - am hoping this isnt a bad sign - did any of you preggies lady have cramping feelings after your ET?  - well not so much cramping as a dull ache to be honest.....

Hevan - I think I will be testing from about day 7 onwards anyway this time - cant see me holding out!!! xx


----------



## Clomper

Catherino, they will advise you how many they think is best to put back, but it will be your decision in the end. I am glad I listened...!

Diamonds, I had cramping too, just like period pains, had to keep checking that AF hadn't turned up...! Then even after BFP had all sorts of cramping and discomfort, a lot from my left ovary which had over stimmed too. Try not to symptom spot too much, lots of different feelings, but remember you are on progesterone too which causes all sorts of side effects!

   to you both!

   to everyone!

Clomper xx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - I second what Clomper says. I had all sorts of aches and pains, was hard to differentiate between AF, PG, progesterone and bodybsettling down from TX. Was constantly going to the loo just to check my undies. Try to keep yourself busy without overdoing it Xx


----------



## LolsieG

diamonds - I had mild cramps too!  Also kept feeling a really 'wet' feeling in my knickers, gave me awful paranoia... everything was ok and will be for you! 

catherino - I am still having to take cyclogest twice a day - gave me awful constipation (sorry if tmi).  Ours was a two day transfer 1x4cell embryo and we have twins!    Hope your tummy is ok and the bloating has settled down.

Missy - Hope your well and waiting for the 14th doesn't feel to long for you! 

Afm - Am off to the Early Pregnancy unit at 2pm for a scan.  Had some really sharp pains last night, they took my breath away, am praying all ok with the babies, not long now until we find out! Didn't want to wait until 12 week scan (ill be 13 weeks) on the 22nd May, its 3 weeks away. As were already registered to the unit they gave us an apt straight away.    

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - deifinitely best to get checked out sooner rather than later. Hope all is ok. XX


----------



## catherino

Hi ladies, I am officially PUPO    we had one grade 2 7 cell embie put back. Because we are funded and my age they would only allow one! I know there are risks of multiple but can't help thinking we have had 3 blasts that didn't implant so what if this one doesn't even make it to blast inside! 

We still have 4 more of less quality that they will monitor and let us know on wed. They Said my eggs could be poorer quality due to extra drugs and how many they collected.n

Need to get my positive head on coz its gonna feel like a long 11days!

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - YAY - congratulations on being PUPO cycle buddy - we are in it together now!!  I am only 3 days into my 2ww and already driving me crazy!  I am off work this week - trying to rest as much as possible this time around.  You are lucky if you oly have to wait 11 days?.....my OTD is 16 days from ET.......

loving the sunshine today - have had my feet up in the garden reading a book all afternoon - bliss


----------



## Hevan81

Catherino - Congrats on being PUPO!!      Try not to think negatively about the transfer. 3dt has just as much chance of success!! Try to think of it as having more chance as its back in its natural environment to develop and implant. Keeping everything crossed for you. Sending lots of sticky vibes,   and


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie - hope the scan went well today ??   

Hevan, Clomper and Lolsie - thanks for reasuring me about the crampy feelings - cant help but worry but trying not to!!  

Catherino - you and I need to keep our PMA up now - our little ones have as much chance as any otherembies to make it     xxxx

Missy, Yola, MeJulie, Lola  - any plans for the Bank holiday weekend?  How are you all?

Sending lots of


----------



## Clomper

Catherino, the other girls are right, you have just as much chance of success with this little embie as any other, so keep   !!! Lolsie is right, she had 1 2d transfer and is having twins!!! Lots of rest and stay positive!!    

Lolsie, how was the scan this afternoon?  

Diamonds, glad you enjoyed some relaxing time in the sunshine today! It does the world of good! Hope you are not going too      

Well had my appointments today, and I am very happy! Baby Reuben's growth is a bit better this time, and although still needs to come early, he is not as high risk for normal delivery as they thought, and probably won't need to come out by c section. I am booked in for induction on Thursday, I just really hope it works!!! His estimated weight is 8lb14oz at the moment, we will see if they are right by the end of the week!!!    

Hope all the rest of you are doing well, sorry for lack of personals, lots of hugs    

Clomper xx


----------



## diamonds18

Clomper - that is great news about Reuben - OMG - so Thursday is the big day then (unless R decides to put in a show before!!) - Good luck - cant wait to hear your announcement later this week


----------



## Missy123

catherino    on being PUPO,    for your remaining embies too   
clomper so Thursday is the BIG day! Good luck hun and hope all goes well and can't wait for the announcement.    I was 9 and 1/2 lb born a month early    and mum is only little and had a natural birth.

  to everyone else


----------



## mejulie40

Morning ladies.

Diamonds - How are you doing, going crazy yet? do you chat to bonnie & bertie. talked to my trio every day last tx its so fab knowing they are there. pray all is going well & a magical bfp is on its way for you guys xxx

Catherino - pray your little one is getting comfy & your dreams come true this cycle xxx

Clomper - oohh how exciting you may meet your little man on thurs, how are you feeling about it all. its just amazing to have been on this journey with you & now you are about to become a "mummy" i am very jealous but sooooo happy for you. sending big hug & lots of luv. keep us updated xxx

Lolsie - pray all was good at your scan & the little ones are still growing strong xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - we had our blood tests last night, told no need for dh sperm test as all good during last tx (which is fab as 2yrs ago he had poor results)now we just wait for a call with results in a wk & book apt to set date.
have day off with dh today & plan to have some fun.

lots luv to you all xxx


----------



## catherino

Morning

Mejulie- that's such great news about dh swimmers, it's one less thing to worry about! Let's hope results come quick for you and you can get a date set!  

Clomper- great news about c section that must of put your mind at rest that your not high risk. Can't believe your being induced 2moro! So exciting! Hope all goes well look forward to hearing that Reuben has made a safe journey into the world!  

Lolsie- how did scan go? Did they grade your 2dt embie? I really wished they hadn't told me as I'm more stressed now!  

Hevan- how are you Hun? Not long now hope your feeling ok? Did you get a grade on your 3dt?

 to missy, Lola, yola hope your all well xx
Diamonds- cycle bud I'm slowly going crazy already! I need to de stress abit! How did you get on with progesterone test? 

Well in case you haven't worked it out I'm obsessing about cells and grades!   they have never mentioned them before just saying really good quality. This time they don't sound so optimistic even tho they said they have as much success as any other! We heard today that the remaining embies were not strong enough to be frozen,   so that hasn't helped my pma! 

   must snap out of this! 

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - I know eactly where you are at!!!!  I am obsessing like mad - about everything - cramps, moving too much, stretching too much, what I am esting/not eating.......i have gone through every success story I can trying to make myself feel positive about 1) my age 2) the embies grade and size 3) Cycle 2 success  4) cramping and positive stories  5) progesterone levels 6) and just anything else I can obsess about and read............cant believe I have got another 11 days of this to go     Have yo ugot any symptoms at all?     

MeJulie - yes I do talk to Bertie and Bonnie -all the time !!! - and I get DH to kiss them good morning and good night - he thinks I have totally lost it     which to be honest I probably have......  Great news about   - how soon will you be getting going again? xx

Clomper  - how are you feeling today - wishing you and baby Reuben all the best for tomorrow     

Lolsie, Lola, Hevan, Missy - Hi  

AFM - progesterone came back low - so I am back to the hospital today to collect prontogest - the injections you have to put in throughthe muscle in the   (apparently very painful)    Not looking forard to it at all - DH has to administer them - another bit of my dignity out of the window      I am trying to stay positive about everything - but it is so goddamn hard!!!!


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - Hope everyhting is ok and the scan went well?  

Mejulie - Great news on DH  . Hope you had a lovely day off together yesterday  

Catherino and Diamonds - It's so hard not to obsess, this is such a huge thing and you have been through so much already. All I can say is try not to think too much on the grades etc, you could have the most perfect embie on paper but doesn't implant, or equally you could have a not so good quality that does. Stay as positive as possible, this is your time ladies - you will be Mummies   Sending you both lots of sticky vibes   and  

Catherino - I wasn't given any gradings, they just told me that it was the strongest of the bunch and that it was as  perfect as they could hope for at that stage

Diamonds - Sorry to hear you have to have DH inject your   but all in a good cause and I'm sure he'll take great pride in telling you LO/s in the future

Hello to all the other lovely ladies  

AFM - I am completely ready for Little Man to make his appearance and I'm getting impatient for him to arrive, even though he still has 2 weeks, not because I haven't enjoyed being PG - I've loved it - I just want to meet him now. I feel as if I'm back in a 2WW myself. Labour symptom spotting all the time, convincing myself the bump has significantly lowered. I feel really good in myself but am finding things increasingly difficult to do. Went for a little waddle around the shops yesterday and it completely exhausted me. Even sitting and standing is hard work. I'm getting loads of Braxton Hicks contractions but that's about it. He will come when he is ready, I just wish that was now. 

Lots of love   and   to all XX


----------



## diamonds18

Hevan - I am so excited for you - cant believe you and clomper are so close now and that you are in your last two weeks too - I am sure your little fella is looking forward to meeting you too - keep us posted !!!


----------



## LolsieG

Everything was fine, babies growing nicely, we saw one of them kicking it's little feet! Unbelievable that the last time we saw them they didn't even have legs! Lol! The sonographer thought she could see a membrane between them to which is fab news - brings us down very slightly on the risk scale! Dr couldn't tell me what was causing pain but all good with the bubba's so it's a relief. Next apt is on the 10th with consultant.

Clomper - good luck for Thursday! Fingers crossed he does as he's told and comes out without any resistance! Can't believe the first baby on this thread is about to be here! Wishing you all the luck in the world!  

Hevan - hope the next couple of weeks goes quickly for you. Rest up as much as poss, baby will be in ur arms before you know it!  

Diamonds - hope the injections aren't too bad!   

Catherino - they didn't talk to us about grades, we only had one embryo left and it was kind of irrelevant. try not to worry 

Mejulie - glad to see you have some good news! How long before you start again?

Hi to anyone I have missed! X


----------



## catherino

Lolsie- so pleased it all went well today! Must have been lovely to actually see them developing! It's crazy how quick it happens! Let's hope they will def see the membrane at your next scan. Have you decided if you want to know the sex yet?

Hevan- have you started to try and move things along ie hot curry, pineapple, etc? He will come when he is ready, your obviously making it too comfortable! Lol

Diamonds- I'm so glad it's not just me that thinks and stresses! I have felt better this afternoon. 
Sorry you have to have jabs in the   poor thing as if this process isn't tough enough! I don't have any symptoms yet my embie will be at blastocyst stage today so I don't expect them just yet. Today I'm 2dp3dt! Are you testing 2 days after me then?


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick one...
Clomper I will be thinking of you today     
Hevan it will be you soon too!   
Catherino sorry the others weren't strong enough to freeze.       Try not to focus on that but put your energy into the strong one you have on board.    
Lolsie glad your scan went well.    
mejulie hope you had a nice day with DH and your bloods come back fine so you can make plans.   
diamonds sorry about needing more jabs and hope they aren't too painful.    Just think it will be worth it!   

Lola, Yola and anyone i've missed


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Clomper- Best of luck today hun     cant wait for an update from you 

Lolsie- Congrats on your scan    must have been amazing to see your babies again 

Mejulie- Good news on your DH   it is always a big PLUS 

Diamonds- Dont worry about progesterone injections, i was very worried about them as well, but i promise it is not as bad as you think, even though the needle looks much bigger than others you used. I didnt ice the area or anything like that and it was no a big problem at all and believe me i have a very low pain threshold. But i did the injections every other day, so maybe it helped to heal my poor buttocks 

Catherino- Dont worry about the fact that you did have any embies to freeze. Myself and a lot of other ladies who got PG did not have that either, it doesnt mean anything. Sending you loads of PMA       

Hevan- Dont blame you for being inpatient hun of course you want you baby boy to arrive asap  Hope you dont have to wait too long now 

Missy- How are you? Hope you are doing well

Afm- Have been busy busy with unpacking. My hayfever got really bad in the last few days, so not feeling too great, also the tiredness is back because of it   too scared to take any medication, because some say you can take when PG, some say you cant, so im choosing to be on the safe side cope without, i do take the eye drops though so at least i dont have to scratch my eyes out 

Love to all  

xx


----------



## LolsieG

Clomper - been thinking of you today! Looking forwards to your announcement.   

On my phone do just a quick one! Hope everyone else is ok! X


----------



## diamonds18

Clomper.........?.....hoping everything going smoothly for you and Reuben   

Lolsie - great news about the scan - must be amazing to see those two little heartbeats xx

Catherino - what day are you testing?  I think I am testing next Saturday and Sunday.....    How are you feeling?  Sending you lots of         

Hevan - the little man will be here before you know it - I can imagine you must get to a point where you just want him out and to meet him......try and relax as much as you can as the sleepless nights will soon be here    

Lola - hope the hayfever has settled down for ou - it is  nightmare at thebest of times but awful if you cat take meds to alleviate the symptoms xx  Hows the new home?

Missy - my goodness you were a big baby!!  I was born a month prem too - but only weighed 4Ibs......I think my mum had it a bit easier than yours!!!  

MeJulie and Yola - Hi you both having a good week?? xx

AFM - half way through 2ww ....it is driving me crazy - not really symptom spotting as to be honest I know all of them can be the drugs...but feeling a bit negative today as  I feel exactly the same as I did at this point last time - sore (.)(.)s and swollen belly (progesterone) ...getting my words mixed up like my period is coming, slight cramping and period pains - last time they just got worse and worse each day until AF came.  Not sure I will cope with another negative result - I know lots of you have already coped with that - but I am just not feeling strong enough!  Had my first progesterone jab last night from DH - was very pleasant - infact hurt alot - but at least the first one is out of the way now!!  Off to do some visualisation to see if I can make myself feel more postive again    

Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - Glad the scan went well, and great news that it looks as though there is a membrane seperating them. It's so amaxing to see them on the screen. Wait til you get to 16weeks when the MW will start listening to the heartbeat. There's no sound like it. Hope the pain is getting better. I seem to remember having different pains until about 12 weeks.  

Lola - Sorry your suffering with hayfever. Have you asked your GP if there is anything safe you can take? Glad unpacking is going well. How long until OH can join you? Hope bump is doing well?  

Diamonds - It must be so difficult when you have previous 2ww to compare too, that mus tmake it so much harder. Hopefully these horrid injections will alleviate some of those symptoms. It's easy for me to say stay positive, but I hope you can find some and not focus on previous attempts. Keep talking to Bonnie and Bertie to encourage them to stay put. Sending you loads of      

Catherino - How are you doing? Hope you are not going too crazy with 2ww. Saw on ** you are having a pampering night, sounds perfect - enjoy!  

Hey Missy. How are you? Are there any plans in place yet for you?  

Hi Tigge and Yola (and anyone I've missed).

I'm sure Clomper won't mind me mentioning, she was induced yesterday and the first pessary worked well. She was moved to the delivery suite last night. We haven't heard anymore from her so we are waiting with baited breath on our ** page, but I suspect there will be an announcement at some stage today


----------



## diamonds18

Hevan - that is great news about Clomper!!  - I am such a laggard no tbeing on ** - will have to get myself sorted out!!


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies

Just saw on ** that baby Reuben has arrived safely  Big congratulation to Clomper on her gorgeous baby boy       

Hevan- Soon it will be you who updates us on your arrival  I try to manage without meds, but if it gets any worse i will probably have to talk to my GP. Bump is doing just fine, actually look pregnant now 

Diamonds- Oh 2ww are so very difficult hun, especially the last week  hang in there, not long now. Sending loads of positive thoughts to you    My new home is great, just have to settle in and make it cozy 

Have a lovely weekend everyone 

xx
xx


----------



## diamonds18

Yahoooo  - congratulations Clomper and welcome to world baby Reuben


----------



## catherino

Firstly MASSIVE congratulations to Clomper on the safe arrival of Reuben!    he's a cutie!
Hope all went well, and your both doing well!

Diamonds- how many days are you in now? I'm 4dp3dt and I'm going crazy! Do you get a blood test with your clinic or just hpt? I'm just like you I can remember certain feelings from my last two cycles that puts you in panic. Although my last I didn't get any similar until a few days before test day where I spotted! Keep positive we're in this together!         

Lola- sorry hay fever has started I usually get really bad but last year was the best year and I couldn't take anything because of tx. So I'm hoping I'm growing out of it abit, but have been abit snuffly today but not sure if it's a cold.

Hevan- your comment on ** made chuckle! My dh is a postie and I'm forever moaning when I've not got something that I ordered! I blame him all the time, one bonus though we get free stamps! Yes my sis is coming over on sat while hubs has his 1st drinkies in London since new year! Hope your feeling ok and not too uncomfortable?

Lolsie, missy, mejulie, yola, tigge hello hope your all well! 

Afm- feeling ok today I sneezed earlier and felt a pulling down below! I apologised to the little one in case he was nesting in! Lol every move you make you get paranoid! I was awake at 5am coz was tossing and turning, cant get comfortable on my side or back! Miss sleeping on my belly!


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - I am 7dp3dt and 6dp4dt!!! - almost half way there on the 16 day wait my clinic makes me have!!!  I only get a blood test with my clinic if I first test positive on a PS!  what about you?  Keep walking around repeating the mantra I am pregnant, I am pregnant, I am pregnant....luckily have been at home all day today so noone to hear me!!!!    I know exactly what you mean about sneezing - I coughed a few times yesterday and kept holding my tummy!!!      Sending us both lots of   and


----------



## catherino

Diamonds- I wonder if it's 16 days because that's when the hcg levels are strong enough to detect? Mine is a preg test initially and then prob a blood test through the dr, not at clinic though, and then a scan at 7 wks. 
How's your tummy feeling? I've had such bad wind but think its the antibiotics. Last one 2moro thankfully. My tummy is still pretty big but partly comfort eating! Lol
It's so hard to be positive coz last tx I was convinced I was preg nd others around me said the same after! So you don't want to buil yourself up to have further to fall, but then positive thinking keeps your stress levels down   !


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - the clinic likes 16 days to be absolutely certain I think when you test....my tummy still feels bloated - but like you I am doing a lot of comfort eating - have never eaten as much rubbish........I'm the same as you - last time I was convinced I was pregnant an it woudl work - but now I am not kidding myself about any of the symptoms - they are all because of the drugs - but at the same time I cant help but keep hoping; and kidding myself I havent got my hopes up is silly!!  Think I am going to start peeing on a stick from Tuesday next week...I cant wait until next weekend for a massive fall - if I am going to be negative I think I need to get my head around it slowly this time.....but who knows I may have changed my mind again by Monday.....arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## LolsieG

Congrats Clomper!    How exciting!

Didn't know you had a ** page - whats the URL? x


----------



## Hevan81

The one Clomper and I are on is a group one from our PG thread, we found it easier to keep up on there. But also just friends with her, catherino, lola and missy on there. We dont have a page for this thread. Can send my profile link if you wanted? X


----------



## LolsieG

Oh I see, wasn't sure if there was a group for our group!


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone - hope you are having a great bank holiday weekend?  

I am 9dp3dt and 8dp3dt today......progesterone really kicked in - I am very tired, very sore (.)(.)s, mild tugging feeling in my abdomen.......I am also very grumpy    Other than that nothing much else to report - I had a bit of old blood today when I wiped (sorry if tmi!) so that has sent me into hyperdrive about implantation bleeing - but to be honest I reckon it is more likely it is left over blood from ET - as I bled a little after ET.........this is torturous.......just hoping bertie and bonnie have stuck around    

Catherino - how are you - any symptoms?    

Hevan - any movement from your little fella?   

Any more news from Clomper on the ******** page?  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## catherino

Diamonds- how are your injections going? Sorry you feeling abit rubbish, but I suppose it's good that progesterone is working! I have started the dreaded knicker check!   
It's best not over think it all, coz they say brown is old blood but that's always the way my af starts and ends so I don't get it! 
I    that it's implantation! I don't know anyone that got BFP and had bleed so don't know when it should be. But it's quite crazy to think that now our little  embies could have settled in by now!

Afm- no symptoms, a little tugging on one side yesterday but nothing really. Had a lovely evening with my sister, definatly took mind off things! 5 more sleeps!    

Clomper has put some lovely pics on ******** of baby Reuben, your not on ** are you? 

Hope everyone having a nice weekend.

Xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Catherino - Glad you had a good night last night. Cant go wrong with a bit of pampering  

Diamonds - Its so hard not to over analyse every little thing. Still keeping everything crossed for you  

As for Clomper she is still in hospital but has no signal. Reuben is fine but she had to have surgery. She is well but unable to keep us updated. 

AFM - No signs of labour just yet. Had MW appt yesterday. He is still 2/5 engaged which is fully engaged. Bump is low but not dropped in last 2 weeks. We went for a nice long walk today. Trying to keep active to encourage him out. Trying to be patient but its not one of my virtues!!


----------



## diamonds18

hi, I have finally set myself up with a ******** account - how do I contact you all on it?  

Catherino - injections going fine thanks - DH doing pretty well at it! They hurt but nothing I can't cope with!  Good that you are being distracted - I had my parents here this weekend, but as they know what is going on the conversation invariably led back to discussions about the embies  . Lucky you with only 5 sleeps to go - I have another 7!!!!     

Hevan - great that the little fella is where he should be at this stage!  Time to have lots of   and hot spicy food!!!!  (or is that an old wives tale?)

Hi everyone else xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Clomper - many congrats on the birth of your beautiful baby boy. hope you are all ok xxx

Diamonds & catherino - Hows the waiting going, bet you are both going crazy!!  i hate the 2ww worse part of tx for me. 
have you started testing yet diamonds? sending you tons of babydust xxx

Lolsie - so pleased all is going well xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - our tests came back ok & Have booked apt at clinic on the 18th may to discuss next cycle. pray we get a natural miracle before we start again  
could someone tell me how to find you on ********, is it clompers own page or one she set up? xx


----------



## catherino

Morning everyone,

Mejulie- great that you have your apt booked. How's the monitor going?   that you will get your nat positive and you won't need your apt! Are you on ********? The page that Clomper and hevan go on is one that's been set up through their preg thread on here I think?

Diamonds- welcome to ** you caved in! I'll pm you my name and then just type it into search and you should find me. Glad jabs not too bad, I'm at mums this afternoon and I will get the same discussions! Bless I suppose they just like to be involved. 

Hevan- its a waiting game for you now, at least bub can't go anywhere but out now! Fresh pineapple is supposed to get things going, it worked for my friend! She did eat a lot tho lol!!

Hello to missy, Lolsie, Lola,yola, and tigge hope your all well xx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - glad you're getting used to the injections.   they are doing their job. As for the   it is clinically proven to work. Sperm contains prostaglandins which help induce labour, however, DHs   can't get out due to a blockage so won't work. Spicy food is an old wives tale. We went for a really long walk yesterday. Gonna try and keep as active as I can this week. 

Catherino - pineapple can work but you need to eat 4 - 6 whole ones including the core and I can't stand it, unless its on a stick with cheese, lol.  Ladies I recommend NCT classes when you get PG, lol. 

I sound like I'm making excuses!! I'm just getting impatient coz.all the ladies I've gone through pg wih are having their babies. He will come when he's ready just want it to be now!!

Mejulie - Glad test results came back ok and you have an appt booked. Really hope.you get your natural miracle before. 

As for ** ladies, if you send me a PM with your profile name and what your profile pic is I'll find you. No1 can ever find me coz my privacy settings are quite high. 

Hello to everyone else, hope you've had a lovely bank holiday weekend XX


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone.............. I did it - at 6am this morning I used an internet cheapy - I couldnt see a second line, got back into bed and binned the test in disgust!!.....  

DH got up and retrieved stick - and saw a very very faint second line - though you had to hold it to the light to see it............4 hours later I have just peed on another internet cheapy stick - but also done a proper test and have got a very definite line on the cheapy, and a cross on the proper test.......OMG.....now I want to know how likely this could be a false positive - I tested on day 2 after HCG and got a negative, and on Friday which was 7/6 days PT - and both were negatives..................so I think the HCG was out of my system?        

Duh..........................................PLEASE LET THIS BE REAL          what do you think?


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- Amazing news!!!! Really dont think it is a false positive since you tested earlier and HCG was out of your system. Its a      

Hevan- Hope your little man will decide to make his big entrance very soon 

Clomper- Hope you recovering well from the surgery and that it was nothing too serious 

Catherino- How are you feeling??    

Mejulie- Good to hear that your results came back fine. Hope and pray for a natural miracle for you hun   

Sorry girls no more personals. I am absolutely knackered, the hay fever is killing me, cant sleep at night, because my nose is so stuffed  still to scared to take any medication.....sitting here at work with my sunglasses on   cause my eyes hurts so much.

Love to all 

xx


----------



## catherino

Diamonds- WOW that's sounds good to me! How long do they say hcg should last in your system! Your making me wanna test now! But I'm only 7dp3dt so I know it's prob too early. I took my hcg on 25/04 so would it be gone now? 
I would test each day from now and see if the line gets stronger!    that you have got your  

Hevan- oh that's lots of pineapple! Maybe it was just a coincidence with my friend, she just ate a whole one!
Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds that sounds really positive, especially as you've already had negative tests. Fingere crossed


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - how many days until your otd? if you tested bfn for a few days then i would def say its a magical BFP BFP BFP. take it easy, no jumping around or lifting anything & eat lots of protein stay away from sugary stuff. oohh its very exciting xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - I tested 4 days early for my 3DT and 5 days early for my 4DT (though arguably they are the same age so perhaps that isnt true! and it was 4 days too early for both).......just hoping the BFP stays - I am on tenderhooks!!  But cant stop smiling at the moment!  Really hope you get the natural BFP this month - sending yo lots of   

Catherino - hope you had a lovely afternoon with your mum?  I tested 7DPT - and it was a firm negative.  I dont know if I would recommend testing early or not - it hasnt taken away any of the anxiety - its just now I am praying for it to stay and anxious about that - instead of thinking constantly about whether I am or not.......  whatever you decide wishing you heaps of     Really hoping we both get the result we are so desparate for   

Hevan - I dont blame you for not wanting to eat that much pineapple - I dont like the stuff much either - DH tried to mke me eat some during stimming to help the lining grow.....and I had it with cheese too - felt very 1980's..... 

Lola - so sorry you are suffering so much with the hayfever - they are saying it is going to be the worst year for it for a while due to the fact we have had brilliant weather conditions for grass and pollen to grow apparently - sure that doesnt make you feel any better - sorry xxx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - i know exactly how you feel very excited but also holding your breath. i pray this is your time & the little ones will snuggle in tightly. have u tested again today? xx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds i'm really excited for you, I think you have your BFP!       
catherino are you going to test early now too?     good luck   

I just got my AF so feeling a bit    as we always wish and    for a natural.


----------



## diamonds18

Hi all,

Missy - sorry to hear you didnt get a natural miracle this time   - I know how you feel - between cycles I always desparately hope it will happen naturally xxx  Does this mean you will be cycling in June?? xx

MeJulie - yes I tested again today and still positive     Had a bit of a scare tonight as I tested again (silly I know) and got a very slight faint line, but nothing much - using a cheapy internet test - so I promptly went and used a proper test again and thankfully positive still there.......I am so nervous it is going to disappear - 3 days to OTD................      We havent told our parents yet who are expecting us to test at the weekend!

Catherino - how are you doing?


----------



## catherino

Missy- sorry no nat positive for you, big hugs   xx

Diamonds- so so exciting!! The best time to test is first thing when your urine is most concentrated! Are you testing each day until sat?
I have resisted testing so mostly cos dh knows we only have 1 until I get some 2moro. I've been through all sorts today, I've had period twinges, pulling on left side, nausea, and been weeing lots. I'm also knicker checking every time I go, I'm normally starting to spot now so I'm trying not to get my hopes up!  
Went to see American pie reunion today! So funny really took mind off everything for 2hrs!
Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Missy - sorry the nasty af arrived this month, i too pray for that nat miracle. any idea when you may cycle again. sending you a big hug xxx

Diamonds - hows you today? hope you have stopped testing with those cheap sticks that stress you out! 

Catherino - how are you getting on? not long now until you can test. bet you are feeling nervous & excited xxx

Hevan - Hope you are feeling ok & get to meet your little man soon xx

Lola - How are you hun xxx

Lolsie - Have you had your blessing? hope you & the babes are well xxx

Yola - Any news from dh tests. what will you do next? xxx

Hello - everyone else xx

Afm - Been using my persona monitor & we got jiggy with it during peak times tmi, esp when it showed the egg should b released within next 1-2 days. pray it works & my dream of a natural bfp act comes true this mth.


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - Yep, went really well, was on the 28th.  Everything still going ok - have consultant apt on Thursday afternoon.  How are you feeling about your apt on the 18th?   Really hope you get your natural BFP soon! xx

Diamonds - really hope this is it for you! Everything sounds so positive atm! Keeping everything crossed for you and dh Saturday morning!   

catherino - when are you going to test? are you going to wait until your otd?  

missy - sorry it wasnt a natural miracle this month!  

Lola - hope your hay fever is improving!  

Hevan81 - Hope everythings ok - any sign yet?  

Hope everyone else is well! 

AFM - Hubby and I are off on a date tonight, have our first consultants apt tomorrow... feeling a little apprehensive, not sure if everything he is going to say will be positive or if its just going to make me worry! Haven't got another scan until the 22nd.


----------



## catherino

Morning everyone!

Well I've been naughty this morning!  
I tested! I woke at 4am and was desperate for loo! Wanted to test then but was half asleep so decided not to. But then tested when I got up! A very faint line initially that got a little stronger! Eeek! Trying not to get too excited but never seen even a slight line before!
Also tmi coming up! My nipples have started to get dark is that a symptom or just hormones? Never had this before!

Lolsie- hope you enjoyed your date night, all the best for your apt stay positive xx

Mejulie- really hope this works for you!   

Diamonds- how you doing? Hope your line is getting stronger day by day.

 to everyone xx


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - you are very naughty! but it does sound as if it is a true "bfp"   
first sign i was preg with 1st one was my boobs/nipples changing, made me test as wasnt trying at that time. ooh i sooo hope this is it for you. xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

catherino - Oooo exciting! Really hope this is it for you! Keeping everything crossed - whens you otd?  

Hope its a   for the both you and Diamonds!


----------



## catherino

Thanks ladies! 
I keep looking at the stick! 2moro is gonna be so scary I won't be able to sleep lol!
Lolsie- my otd is 2moro! What time is your apt? How are you feeling?

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - How exciting. Sounds like it's a definite. I don't want to jump the gun and congratulate you until your official OTD, but I am squealing with excitement  

Catherino - Sounds very promising. Can't wait til tomorrow. 2 out of 2 BFPs would be amazing!!  

Missy - So sorry you didn'ge get your natural miracle this month. Hope your appointment next week is good and you can get going again very soon  

Mejulie - Hope your machine works. Keeping everything crossed for your natural miracle    

Lolsie - Glad your blessing went well. Hope your appt goes well today. The 22nd will come around very soon and you can see your twinnies again  

Hello to Tigge and Yola and anyone I have missed.

AFM - No changes. Got excited yesterday as thought my waters were starting to go. Went to the Midwife Unit and they checked me over, but no. She said it could be a leakage of hind waters but there was nothing happening when she had a look - it doesn't stop, you still get all and sundry looking at your lady bits!! So I am inpatient as ever. Trying to keep busy but running out of things to do. Think I've made it too comfortable for my little man in there. 

Lots of love to all


----------



## LolsieG

catherino - apt is at 11:50...  

hevan - Thank you - hope things get moving quickly!


----------



## yola

hello girls 

missy .... sorry you havnt fallen nat this mth ,  hope you are ok  , you will be starting again soon 

clomper  congratulations on the birth of ruben i hope everything is going well for you 

hevan ..... any day now your little man will be with you hope the birth goes well and comes soon for you 

lola ......... hope you are enjoying pregnancy 

diamonds .... sounds very positive  you deserve it after everything you have been through

losie .. hope your consult goes well and the twins are all ok ...... whats your due date/

catherino ..... sounds like another positive  fantastic news 

mejulie ..... thanks for pm  ,  fingers crossed for a nat bfp ..... how many times does your monitor advise to get jiggy .... 

im all ok ... trying naturally for now , we have been given ab course to try and improve hubbys sperm have to retest in 2 mths  i have also had immunes tested will get results next wk i think ... 

love to all missy , julie  we will be next to see a bfp


----------



## LolsieG

All went well. All my blood pressure and bloods from booking apt all normal and she did a quick scan, saw both heartbeats. No picture today. Only 10 days until official scan  She also confirmed there was a membrane separating them. Its the news we wanted. Apt was very positive. Also found out that all being well they will prob look to induce around 36 weeks. Works out around end of oct early nov.  Also even tho they share a placenta doesn't rule out natural delivery, depending on lots of factors in the mean time but it's all good news


----------



## lola33

Hello girls 

Lolsie- great news from your scan  twins having a membrane, you must be really happy, so it all looks good then 

Yola- nice to hear from you. Have you done both level 1 and 2 immune testing? Really hope that it all comes back fine and there is no major issues there   Good luck with trying naturally in the mean time   

Hevan- sorry about the false alarm  you must have gotten really excited there! Hope that it won't be too long now 

Catherino- It all sounds very promising  Hope that second line will be getting darker, tons of good luck for tomorrow hun, got my everything crossed for you       

Diamonds- how are you? Have you been doing anymore testing or have you been a good girl 

Mejulie- you sure put that monitor to good use  Hope you get lucky this time around  

Missy- Sorry about getting your AF    it is always a bit depressing.

Clomper-   hello if you are reading, but I guess you are very busy with your LO at the moment 

Afm- have feeling a bit down and emotional for the past couple of weeks and of course also been feeling really guilty about feeling down, cause it's not the time to be depressed, it's time to be happy. I guess it has been a bit stressful with moving house, getting used to the new place, also feeling so sick with hay fever hasn't helped either, but I have been feeling better in the last few days, so I hope that I got my mojo back now  well I better, tomorrow it's my birthday so I really hope that I will be in the good mood 

Love to all 

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Catherino - YAY - my cycle buddy - what amazing news - sounds like you have your BFP - so excited for you      Good luck with your OTD test tomorrow   

Clomper - if you are reading hope you and baby Reuben are getting to know each other well    and you are much better too xx

Hevan - he will be here soon enough - hang in there!! Cant wait to hear your announcement  

Lolsie - brilliant news about the scan  xx

Yola - Good luck trying for that natural positive   - glad the tests are moving forward for you xx

Mejulie - enjoy getting   -    you get that miracle natural this month xx

Lola -  you've had so much going on hun - so dont feel bad about feeling down - but glad you are feeling a little better.   for tomorrow xx


AFM - well I have tested morning and night for the last 4 days (I know , I know I am loopy ) and always coming back postive....PHEW...and this morning's got darker for the first time......so I spoke to my GP yesterday and he sent me for my first beta blood test even though still before my OTD............and I can now officially say I AM PREGNANT    - yipee - cant believe it - my beta was 241, which for 11dpt/10dpt is apparently good?  So excited - we are telling parents tonight now I have got the blood test - although we dont go back to the fertility clinic for OTD bloods until Saturday - which will be nerve racking to see how much beta gone up by!!  No one tells you how the worry starts once you get that BFP (not that I am complaining!!)  

Just wanted to say thank you to all of you for all of your support and friendship over the last year - I dont know what I would have done without FF and my faceless friends xxxx  

MeJulie, Missy and Yola - it will be you next I am sure


----------



## LolsieG

Diamonds -  congratulations! So happy for you!! Enjoy telling them!


----------



## catherino

Evening all!

Diamonds- YAY so so pleased you got your     your hcg sounds good to I think anything over 50 is good! Enjoy telling your family. I bet it will take a while to sink in!

Lolsie- so pleased all went well. Not long until your next scan when you can see your little ones again. I think 36wks is average for twins.

Lola- don't feel bad for feeling like that, your hormones are mostly to blame. How's your hayfever now? Is your other half joined you yet? Chin up chick   

Yola- all the best with trying nat!  what have they given dh? 

Missy, mejulie, and tigge if your still reading hope your all well xx

Afm- early testing really doesn't help! I've never done it before but never got this far without af showing! Been really anxious today checking pt all day. Read on here that tesco hpt are good and usually really accurate. I have first response for 2moro. Had a little bit of brown potting on and off today but only very little. I hope I don't need a wee at 4am gain coz I'll have to test then! 

Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - I know exactly what you mean about early testing and knicker checking!!!  Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - Whoo hooooo!
at last after all your ups & downs your dream came true. sooo happy for you guys. xxx

Catherino - have you tested yet? pray its still a bfp for you xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds -      I'm so so pleased for you. Fantastic news. I bet it was emotional telling parents?! Bet you must be excited and nervous for tomorrow. I'd love to say the worrying will stop, but I'm afraid it's only juat begun. You'll still knicker check, wonder what he pain is in the belly and panic before each scan. But once you see those lttle heartbeats on the screen it all disappears. Huge congratulations!!

Catherino - Have you tested yet this morning? X

Yola - Lovely to hear from you. Hope your tests come back ok and the course for DH works. Keeping everything crossed for a natural miracle for you

Lola -   Hope you have a lovely day. Don't worry about having down days. You're dealing with a lot with hormones all over the place. Are you getting lots of movement now? It's such a wonderful feeling

Hello to all the other lovely ladies. Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## catherino

Hi everyone

I got my   I tested at 5am! Did first response and faint line came up straight away, then got abit darker. Then tesco cheapy which took a little while longer but a stronger line than yesterday!

It really doesn't feel real! I almost don't want to get too excited. Going to ring the clinic in a minute. Going to continue to test each morning! The worry begins now I guess?

Xxx


----------



## Hevan81

If I could jump up and down I would be!! So am doing it in spirit.      So pleased for you.

2 out of 2   is amazing.


----------



## lola33

Catherino- Oh so very happy for you!!! Its a         

Diamonds- Big congrats to you too on that HCG, yes it is official now 

Hevan- Thanks you  Yes i guess the hormons are to blame. I do get a lot of movements now  much stronger and more often than before

Have a lovely weekend everyone 

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - Whooo hooo! many congrats on your BFP sooo happy for you guys xxx


----------



## Missy123

catherino and diamonds        brilliant 2 out of 2!

lola      hope you have had a lovely day.


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - Wooohoooo     - so happy for you my cycle bud!!  Brilliant news -  it is defintiely just the start of our worries, but what a great worry to be having!!!  

Lola - hope you have had a lovely birthday    great you are getting loads of movement - cant wait for that feeling!!!

Hevan - 4 days to the official drop day!!!!!  Not long - lets hope he comes very soon! xx  It was very emotional telling our parents, my mum cried her eyes out, my MIL was also very emotional!  They then promptly got on the phone to each other and carried on getting themselves very excited all evening!!

MeJulie and Missy and Yola  - thanks for the congratulations - it will be you three very soon xx  expecting another 100% result getting 3 out of 3 when you all cycle again     

Lolsie - how are you doing today?  xx

Well tomorrow is my OTD - so decided to wait to phone the clinic until tomorrow - plus it means I can go and get another Beta test done tomorrow so will know how things are progressing!!!  

Have a fantastic weekend everyone xxx


----------



## catherino

Hi everyone

Tested again this morn and    ! A lot stronger than yesterday. So I guess I'm pregnant! Eek that doesn't sound real! You wait so long for it and when you get it you don't believe it  ,

Diamonds- hope you get on ok with bloods today andhcg is increasing! 

Lola- happy belated birthday hope you had a nice day.   xx

Thank you ladies for your messages, 

Phoned clinic and booked in for 7wk scan 31st may! 3long weeks of worry! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend DH and I having our first BBQ today!
Xxx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies!

I am sorry I have been a bit AWOL for a while guys....

I see that massive congratulations are in order for Catherino AND Diamonds!!!,      I am so happy for you both!   

Hopefully within a few months all of us will have had that BFP!

Well, as for us.... Yes our little bundle of joy made an appearance at 3.19am on Friday the 4th of May, weighing 8lb12oz. We had a natural birth (apart from one prostaglandin pessarie) with nothing but gas and air! Baby Reuben is the most adorable and wonderful thing to have ever happened to us, and has completely turned our lives upside down! 

We spent 6 days in hospital because Reuben's sugar levels dropped a bit when he was born, and then he got jaundice. We came out on Wednesday, but had to come back in yesterday because his jaundice has got worse again! So our little man is lying in his sunned at the moment waiting for his yellowness to disappear!

I am still very sore, as our labour was quit quick and fast and Reuben started getting distressed at the end, so although they did an episiotomy I still ended up with 3rd degree tears and had to undergo surgery immediately after birth with a spinal block. Not sure they have done such a good job with putting things back together, still having trouble sitting down and am still extremely swollen and sore... Giving birth was both the most horrific and wonderful experience of my life, and I don't think I will ever fully recover from the shock of it, but I would go through it 10 times over for my son.

So ladies, I'm sorry for the lack of personals, I will try and get time to catch up soon. All of your journeys will end in you having the wonderful blessing of motherhood, and I look forward to hearing about all your experiences.

An elated Clomper xx


----------



## diamonds18

Elated Mummy Clomper - so wonderful to hear from you - wow - Clomper was a big little baby at 8lb12!!  - sorry to hear you and baby Reuben have had a bit of a bumpy start with your 3rd degree tears and his jaundice - hope he is very soon back home with you again and that you start to recover and heal well and are soon feeling much more comfortable xxx  

Just a quick update from me - OTD today - lines very strong now and digital test said 2-3 weeks preggars.  Had my beta bloods done again today and they have gone up from 241 on Wednesday to 940 today!!  Clinic is hapy with this    I am really pregnant.....     

Catherino I can hardly believe it either - feels surreal - I keep looking around at everybody around me thinking they all look normal and the world hasnt changed, but I have - such a wierd feeling - very happy!    My scan is booked for Tuesday 29th May - feels like such a long wait!!!!  Hope you had a great BBQ today? xx

Missy, Mejulie, Yola and Tigge - when are your key dates for getting started? 

Missy and MeJulie you will be cycle buddies I think in June?  

Yola - are you waiting to retest DH sperm in 2 months before starting a cycle again?  Lets hope you get a BFP from a natural   in the meantime   


Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Great news Diamonds     So pleased XX


----------



## LolsieG

Congratulations to you both!!! So so happy you have your long awaited   Amazing!!!

Clomper - Congrats again on Reuben! Bet he is just scrumptious! 

Lola - Hope you had a fab birthday!  

All good with me... have started telling extended friends and family - told hubbys gdad tonight - he is 90 and was thrilled bless him! Was lovely! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Missy123

Appointment went well yestersay and neurologist said there is no reason on that part why I can't get pregnant so he is going to write to my Fertility Clinic. Not sure I am totally convinced but they are supposed to know best.   
The clinic wants to see us anyway and has made an app for the 28th May so not sure what that is all about so i'm going to ask for some prednisone and see what he says. I'll book next FET then too.
Hopefully I will be able to start with June or July AF depending how long the waiting list is and I should have results from stomach x-ray that was taken yesterday by then.
So should be cycling again soon.   

Sorry for the me post but will catch up with you all later.


----------



## Hevan81

Hello ladies

Zachary Mark Anderton entered the world yesterday at 12.02pm weighing 7lb 3.5oz. Contractions started at about 4pm on the Sunday. Labour was ok and I managed on gas and air alone,  however,  I managed to puke over myself while in the bath and my darling son pooed and weed on me as soon as he came out!! Bit of a tear so have a running stitch. A little uncomfortable but worth it.

I have changed my profile pic so those not on ** can see him. Hope that doesnt offend anyone? 

Hope you are all well XX


----------



## lola33

Hevan- big congrats on the arrival of your little boy!!!     he looks absolutely gorgeous   glad he didn't kept you waiting for too long  Your labour sounds like a pretty good one, glad that everything went so well. Enjoy being a mommy 

Missy- Good news that it all went well. I know that sometimes we almost wish that the doctors will find something is wrong in order to explain why it didn't work, but the most of the times the truth is they don't really know either, IVF is just such a random numbers game a lot of the time. Stay positive, hope you can have you FET sooner rather than later  

Lolsie- I bet you enjoy telling people about your news 

Diamonds - congrats on your official confirmation, that HCG sounds great!

Clomper- hope you are staring to feel a bit better after the surgery and are healing well  How is little Reuben doing, bet he is keeping you busy 

Hello to Catherino, Mejulie, Yola, hope you are well 

Afm- I'm doing ok, still a bit ups and downs emotionally, but I am hanging in there. DP is coming over so it will be a lot of furniture shop visits for us this weekend, also have a dinner with some friends on friday, it was a while since a got out on the town, so it's definitely about time  

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies, 

Hevan - wonderful news  many congrats to you. it must be truly wonderful to finally hold your baby son in your arms. xxx

Missy - maybe we will be cycle buddies again as i hope to start in july. xxx

Clomper - good to hear from you. the birth sounds wonderful & scary  just glad you are both ok. how are you feeling now? bet he has changed your lives already. xxx

Diamonds & catherino - Hope everything is still going well for you guys xxx

Lolsie - how are you & the little ones? xxx

Lola - Hope you had a lovely birthday xxx

Yola - hello hun xxx

Afm - Have our apt at clinic on fri to plan next cycle. still praying for nat bfp this month, have had strange pulling feeling on right side which is weird & sooo emotional but also feel af may be on its way. not due till fri but plan to test earlier maybe thurs. pls send me some poss vibes & baby dust  xxx


----------



## Missy123

Clomper and Hevan it's lovely to see your little ones and glad you are all ok.     

mejulie loads of       and     hope it works hun!


----------



## diamonds18

A post just for :-

MUMMY HEVAN - wooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooo    Congratulations and a Big Welcome to the world for baby Zachary - what a lovely name - and such a gorgeous piccie of him!!  Glad you are both doing ok - gas and air only - very impressive!!!

Enjoy this time


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie                           for that natural BFP this month xxxx

Loslie - how exciting to be telling people now - cant wait to get to that stage  

Missy - so pleased your appt went well and that you got good news from the neurologist - that is excellent.  Glad you have a plan to move forward - June/July will come around very quickly and I am looking forward to you getting you BFP xxx  

Catherino - how are you doing?  You getting many symptoms?  I have had some shooting pains which has been freaking me out - also the majority of my fatigue and nausea has gone away.....off for another blood test tomorrow to measure the beta HCG level again!!

Hope everyone else is Ok?  xxxx


----------



## catherino

Hi everyone,

Hevan- massive congratulations on the arrival of baby Zachary!    he is lovely!
Well done with the birth Hun hope your stitches heal quickly so you can be comfortable. Hope Zachary is being good boy for you, xx

Missy- so pleased all your tests were ok, try and have faith in the drs I'm sure they will do the best for you. How many frosties do you have? Xx

Lola-   pleased dp is going to with you soon and you can set up your little home. Hope you enjoyed your night out, it's good to have time with friends it's the best medicine!

Mejulie-     
Stay positive your nat BFP could be here very soon. Don't want to get your hopes up but I he the same symptoms and really thought af was on her way! Are you going to test 2moro?
           

Lolsie- pleased all going well, how are you feeling? Must be so nice to finally bring good news to everyone, I can't wait for that. Bless dh's grandad! Mine is 95 and has understood the whole process much better than some friends! 

Diamonds- your hcg looks really good you may even have double trouble cooking! How are you feeling? Our scans are only a few days part how nice! 

Yola- hope you are well xx

Afm- I am feeling ok, being back at work is so tough. Have said to everyone I have hurt my back so can't lift kids etc but today got asked if preg! My tummy is still quite big from ec so wearing bigger trousers but paranoid that everyone will see my big belly! Have been really tired, and boobs are sore again. Also this morn I noticed a dark line appearing down from my belly button. I know this happens but didn't think this early!  
Can't wait until 31st may!    that we see a lovely heartbeat! 

Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well xxxx

Bfn for me this mth as af arrived but me fine  

Had our apt today, we will start tx with the pill again mid june with stims planned to start on 16th july. will be having triple jabs each day to super stim me  with extra pesseries & high dose steroids. said could get mega side effects with all the extra drugs. sounds fun!

me & dh have been talking about our options & have decided this will be our last try at ivf, it is just too stressful & has totally messed with our heads.
we knew before ivf i could get preggie but not hold on to them. all tx has done is prove this fact & make us feel like we have lost another 6 babes over two cycles 

Looking forward to our devon fishing holiday in june, time for us to relax & have some fun xx

Talk to you all soon xxx


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - sorry about this natural cycle xx  July will come around quicker than you think!  Just one thing about what you have said - and I hope you dont mind me commenting - another FF on my clinic cycle had recurrent issues about getting pregnant and losing them - sometimes early, sometimes miscarriages later on.  She has done a load of work on her immune system, and 'NK cells' - and I dont know everything about it in a nut shell her body was generating antibodies to her DH DNA - so when the embryo implanted her 'Natural Killer' cells attacked the embryo - hence pregnancies didnt stay.  She went on to have a load of immune treatments and is now pregant.  I have copied something from the site for you from another lady -  as I was asking a question about a procedure they are doing - just dont know if your clinic has explored any of this with you - and whether before you start this next cycle it would be worth looking into??  

13.5.1  What is LIT (Lymphocyte Immune Therapy)?

LIT is an injection of washed white cells which is normally placed just into the skin on the inner arm in a series of pinprick jabs.  The white cells usually come from blood freshly donated by your partner (or donor, see below).  The aim of LIT is to stimulate your body to produce anti-paternal blocking antibodies (antibodies to cells from your partner) as measured on the LAD test (see above).  Several studies found that women who had multiple miscarriages tended to have lower levels of anti-paternal blocking antibodies than women who had successfully carried a baby to term.  This lead to the theory that antibodies to the father’s DNA were necessary to help the mother’s body recognise their embryo’s cells to give a protective response rather than an aggressive response.  

The cells that are expected to be responsible for the aggressive response are NK cells, particularly uterine NK cells.  Everyone has a population of NK cells in their body which are ready to deal with cancerous cells and viruses. The problem for trying to conceive and carry a baby to term arise when these cells are too aggressive or the body fails to identify embryonic cells as harmless.  Dr Beer’s theory was that repeated exposure to embryonic cells (by failed implantation or failed pregnancy) when anti-paternal antibodies are low was likely to lead to increasing NK cell activation and higher levels of TNFa both of which make the conditions for an embryo to implant and grow into a healthy baby very difficult.    The aim of LIT is to expose the mother’s immune system to the father’s DQa markers (using injections of white cells from him or from a donor) in a way that is less likely to be treated as a threat by the mother’s immune system, to prompt her body into increasing her anti-paternal antibody level, so that the next time an embryo is introduced, it is recognised and protected rather than attacked.


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - wow your dark line has come up very early!!  How are you feeling?  work hasbeen really tought for me this week - could hardly keep my eyes open!!

Had some spotting last couple of days- brownish blood - a bit worrying.  But my Beta levls growing well - up to 5539 on 19dp3dt.  So just    everything ok     

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - thanks for the info have already looked into that. hows everything? are you still spotting. my mum says you never stop worrying about your child from the moment you get pregnant to when they are all grown up.  its full on stress but also lots of joy too  lots luv x


----------



## catherino

Hi everyone,

Mejulie- so sorry for your bfn  hope af not too bad this month. At least you can look forward to your next tx. Triple jabs! You should invest in some emla cream, you can get from amazon about £3.50. You put it on about an hour before your jab and you don't feel a thing, I found it helps with bruising to. 
Not sure if I have asked you before but have they suggested using aspirin to help keep your little ones snug. I really do think that's what helped get our positive! Let's hope it helps it stick to.

Diamonds- yeah my line is defiantly visible, but I am very pale skin so maybe that's why. I feel ok got sore boobs, and my tummy seems to have really popped out today! Weighed myself and have put 3lb on since before tx so not too bad. 
How's the spotting? Try not to worry could be 2implanted my friend had spotting with her twins from early on until her 7wk scan. Your hcg sounds great!

Hello to everyone else hope you having a lovely weekend

Xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan - CONGRATULATIONS! Gorgeous baby and lovely name! Hope all is well and your enjoying Motherhood so far!   

Missy - Not long until your apt now - hope your ok  

mejulie - Sorry you didn't have a natural BFP -  June will soon be here and once you start the drugs again it will fly by! Will be keeping everything firmly crossed for you and your in my prayers!   

diamonds & catherino - how are you enjoying PG so far? Have you had any sickness or anything?

AFM - We have our 12 week scan today - although I am actually 13 weeks, its at 2:20 - cant wait to see our babies again! 
We are off to my nan and grandads after to tell them - they are pretty much the last family left to tell and I didn't want to do it on the phone.
Its all going really well so far, have only had one day of sickness and that was just after stopping the progesterone suppositories, so keeping everything crossed that it all continues to be good news at apt.  Had my first "bump" comment from a stranger yesterday when at lunch with hubby so that was nice - we even got free cookies for the babies lol! I have been in maternity leggings for about 10 days already as jeans and trousers became really uncomfortable very quickly.  By the end of each day I have quite a bump going! 

Hope everyone else is well - the weather is supposed to be improving this week (fingers crossed) enjoy the sunshine lovely ladies!


----------



## Hevan81

Lolsie - Enjoy your scan today. Its so great when people start noticing your bump, makes it all the more real. Glad you arent suffering with morning sickness. I didnt either. You'll notice the tiredness start to subside now as well. Im sure your grandparents will be over the moon  

Catherino and Diamonds - How are you both doing? Getting used to being pg yet? Hope you arent suffering too much with symptoms.  

Mejulie - Sorry you didnt get your natural bfp. Sounds like you and DH have had a lot to think about and big decisions to make. That cant be easy. Will be keeping everything crossed and sending lots of    your way  

Hi to Missy, Yola, Lola, Tigge and Clomper  

AFM - We had a first tough week..Zach doesnt settle on his back. We kept telling the midwives we thought something was wrong but they kept fobbing us off. It took 5 different midwives and a gp til they agreed with us he has acid reflux. He was prescribed infant gaviscon. Desperately hoping it works. Other than that, things have been great and Zach is totally scrummy. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Quick question any of you taken menopur or know anyone that has? they want me to take it next cycle to help with stims but been told can give nasty side effects & birth defects??


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - I have been on the highest dose of menopur for both my cycles - and I dont think I had any worse symptoms than any of you all described you were going through!! Loads of women at my clinic are on it, and have gone on to have successful pregnancies with perfect little babies.  If you read too much into any of the drugs it can scare you - but at the end of the day you have to do what you are comfortable with - hope this helps xx

Hevan - sorry to hear little zach hasnt been settling - typical that health care professionals werent listening to you - mum knows best heh!!!  Hope the gaviscon helps


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Hope you are enjoying this lovely sunshine....

Hevan - Hope little zach is ok & the meds help. why do these docs never listen to the parents soo frustrating. how are you feeling now he is here, it must be so wonderful  xxx

Clomper - how are you all? hope you are enjoying being a mummy. xxx

Diamonds - thanks for the info it does help knowing you had it too. just worry about all these extra meds, how they get in my system & poss the babies too. how are you feeling, r u still spotting? your scan must be soon. very exciting xxx

Lolsie - how was your scan? pray the little ones are doing well & waving at you guys xxx

Catherino - is your scan this week or next week? are you enjoying being preggie or is it too hot. any sickness or weird cravings yet? 

Missy - when will you find out when your next cycle will be? love you to be my cycle buddie again xxx

Lola - how are you hun? Hope all is going to plan xxx

Yola - Hello 

Afm - Have the day off work & plan to go shopping for my hols.
spoke to my boss about next tx & she has agreed for me to take 4wks off if required to focus on it, which is fab  

enjoy the sunshine xxxx


----------



## catherino

Evening ladies, what a lovely week with the weather and it looks good for wend to!  

Lolsie- how did your scan go? bet it was lovely to see your littles again. Xx

Mejulie- when do you start your next tx? I know how you feel about all the meds, when they put my Stimms up and up I worried it would be too much. But I guess they know what works best. It still hasn't sunk in and not really thinking about being preg! Which might sound strange but until we have scan I won't let myself get excited. I've felt ok, bit tired some days and sore (.)(.) and bit sicky at different times of day. xx

Diamonds- how are feeling? Anymore spotting? Not long until your scan xx

Heaven- how's Zachary doing on the gaviscon? Hope your feeling well and enjoying showing off your little one xx

Clomper- how are you and reuben doing? Hope your enjoying being a mummy to xx

Hello to missy, yola, Lola,  hope your all well xx

Afm- just about to have a yummy BBQ with dh! Smells sooooo nice. I've been feeling ok, very tired and work is still tough having to say I cant lift. My tummy is getting big already but didn't really go down that much from ec! It's worse in the eve. I have got my scan at 11.15 on thurs! Can't believe it's only been 2wks today since we tested it seems like a life time!

Hope you all have lovely weekends, enjoy the sunshine xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all, hope you've all been enjoying the beautiful sunshine!

Scan went really well. All as expected - slight size dif between babies 3mm, hopefully at next scan (12th June) it won't have increased to dramatically and will remain consistent.

Heaven - hope all is going ok and bubba is doing well  

Diamonds -  how are you getting on?

Catherino - we've had a few BBQ's over last couple of days! Hope everything is well Thursday


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie glad your scan went well and you saw your little ones again    
catherino and diamonds hope you are both doing well    
diamonds good luck for tomorrow as I think it is your first scan   
Hevan and clomper hope you are both enjoying being mums and aren't too tired     
lola how are you doing? How long do you have left?   
mejulie How are you? I have FET booked for w/c 6th August, 1st scan 18th July are we going to be buddies again?       

Tigge and yola how are you both doing? Any news for another tx?   

Hi to anyone i have missed.


----------



## catherino

Hello everyone,

Missy- great that you have fet booked for August and that you will be cycling with mejulie. It will come round so quickly.

Diamonds- good luck for 2moro at your scan    will be thinking of you. Please let us know how you get on. Hope your feeling ok.

Hello to mejulie, yola, Lola, hevan,Clomper, and lolsie xx

Afm- I'm doing good still get the odd symptoms feeling tired, sore (.)(.),and nausea. My hay fever is bad today so that hasn't helped. Im so nervous us about thurs! Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Lolsie - must have been fab to see your little ones again xxx

Missy - yay! we will be buddies. my scan is on 16th july with et on 2nd aug.

Diamonds & catherino - best of luck at your scans, pray all is going to plan  xxx

Hello everyone else

Afm - soooo looking forward to our holiday, only 4 more days at work & then we travel to sunny (i hope) devon xxx

lots luv xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

Missy and Mejulie great that you will be buddies again. Will be keeping everything crossed for a double bfp. 

Mejulie hope you have a lovely holiday. Where abouts in Devon are you going?

Lolsie glad all went well with the scan. Its so amazing to be able to see them again isnt it?

Catherino and Diamonds hope you're not suffering to much with symptoms and are enjoying being in the early stag of PG?

Hello to all the other lovely ladies. Hope you are all well 

AFM Zach was 2 wks old yesterday cant believe it, its gone so quickly. He is already developing a little personality. He is a little guzzler so I dont get much rest. He is still suffering with the reflux and lots of people have recommended cranial osteopathy so we looked into it and booked an appointment for a treatment, they think thesy can help. Willing to try anything. He is sleeping better through the night as we are swaddling him and putting him on his side in a raised moses basket but he still wont settle on his back so I cant just leave him to get on with things. DH went back to work yesterday but my mum came up. Today is our first day on our own and we have an appointment to register the birth this afternoon 

Lots of love to all


----------



## Missy123

mejulie we were the first two to post on this thread so only right that we end this rollercoaster together too         Not saying after our BFP it won't be a rollercoaster still   

Wishing yola and tigge to join us soon too and anyone who has left this thread but still reading    we all get a BFP this year.

We have all had a real journey and I don't think anyone of us would have been able to stay sane without each other. You have all been a great friend to go through this with.   

Thankyou everyone, it keeps our dreams alive with all the BFP's, Reuben and Zach so far.      there is more to come soon.


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Lolsie - so pleased the 12 week scan went well   - must have been great to see the little ones again xx

Hevan - I am not enjoying being preggars yet - too worried about everything!!  Cant believe Reuben is two weeks already - hope you enjoy your first day together on your own! xx

MeJulie - yay - fantastic news that you have your dates for July/August - it will come around very quickly - I am so looking forward to seeing the next two BFPs with you and Missy     Have a lovely time in Devon next week xx

Missy - yay to you too!!!  great that you and MeJulie will be cycle buddies - you both deserve your BFPs so much and I will be keeping everything crossed for you xx

Catherino - good luck for you scan on Thursday - 2 sleeps to go!!  I know what you mean about nervous - I am soooo nervous - cant think about anything else  

Yola  and Tigge - just incase you are reading - hi - hope you are both doing ok?

Lola - hows things going for you?  xx

AFM - so finally it is 7 week scan day.....omg...excited but more than anything I am so anxious and nervous.  Have been spotting on and off every day for the past 10 days now - which is freaking me out - but my clinic and Gp have said not to worry unless it is accompanied by cramps or the bleeding gets heavier - which so far thankfully it hasnt.  Havent got any symptoms really - massive headpain - but I was warned about that as I have an udnerlying condition that was likely to flare up due to pregnancy hormones, occasional nausea and a bit of tiredness - but other than than that abosultely zip.......scan at 2.30 this afternoon - please let my little ones still be there       I hope the worry eases a bit after this scan......Hevan/Clomper/Loslie.......not sure I can cope with this level of anxiety throughout my pregnancy!!!  NHS have booked me in for a scan at 8.5 weeks, then my clinic gives me a final scan at 10 weeks, then there will be the 12 weeks scan - so at least I have a few 'checks' along the way to reassure me!!!!

Will be back later to let you know how I have got on xxx  Thanks for listening, chatting and being there for me - not sure what I would have done without my faceless friends throughout this process.  Who knows - eventually we may all get to meet in person!! xx


----------



## Hevan81

Missy and Diamonds I completely agree. I couldnt.habe gotten through this journey without all you amazing ladies. I   we have 100% BFP by the end of the year.

Diamonds my boy is Zach lol. Reuben is Clomper's and 3 wks already. Baby brain?! Good luck for your scan. The worrying doesnt stop but once I got past the 12wk mark I was able to relax into it more and telling people.is the most amazing thing. I didnt want that to stop but I ran out of people to tell!! Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hevan - so sorry - clearly was having a baby brain moment this morning giving you Reuben instead of zach!!!  Hope little zach is ok today?  xx


----------



## diamonds18

I will apologise in advance as here comes the biggest ME post ever........

So scan day today - the most traumatic day of my  IVF journey so far........DH and I arrived early at the clinic at 2pm - had half an hour to kill.  I had only been to the toilet about 30 mins before, but you know how nerves get to you .....so at 2.15 I popped to the loo - to find that I had blood pouring out fo me - not just spotting but thick dark bright red blood.......OMG - have never cried so much .....came out of the loo, had to go through clinic waiting room to find DH - who then took me sobbing to find a nurse.  The clinic were fantastic and took me to a side room, where I then had to wait for my scan......

So it turns out I was expecting twins......both had implanted, but today one sac was empty - so I am now in the middle of miscarrying one of my little babies.  The other baby has a strong heartbeat an is exactly the right size which is fantastic news.  But to be honest feel so numb - seeing all that blood was devastating; and there is a much higher risk of me miscarrying the other twin now - next 3-10 days are critical to see what happens.  Why cant anything ever be straightforward?  So feel kind of like I am grieving for one baby, which I know probably sounds dramatic - but that is how I feel, but I have to refocus on the baby that is there.  I have another scan booked for Friday - have got to hope the little one hangs in there and doesnt get upset by the cramping that is now going on in my tummy......  

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Missy123

Oh diamonds I really feel for you hun    As if you haven't been through enough already. You must just try and rest for the little one that is strong and still relying on you to be strong.
We are here for you but it is only natural to feel the way you do.        for you and    for friday's scan. 
Big


----------



## catherino

Diamonds- big hugs to you    I had wondered if both had implanted as my friend spotted for quite some time. It's totally understandable to feel like you do, but like missy said you need to rest and look after your strong little one. That's good that you get more scans, I think I will oly have 7wk then 12wk as I was not private at my clinic. I am lik you cannot enjoy being preg with all the worry and anxiety. Only one more day at work until scan! 
Were always here for you xxx

Hevan- hope you enjoyed your first day alone together bet it felt strange tho! Osteopath sounds interesting lets hope it works for him! Are you breast feeding or bottle? Xx

Missy- your post was lovely brought a lump to my throat, it's lovely that we have all been friends for nearly a year now and all been through so much together. What is stranger is that we all know so much without even meeting. It would be lovely to all meet up sometime with our bumps and babies and celebrate the massive journey we have all been on. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - i'm sending you such a huge hug, you must be feeling so upset. 
my 1st pregnancy was twins & my bleed/loss came at the hosp day of 8wk scan it was heart breaking, never forgotten it, worse feeling in the world.
you need to grieve the loss of your beautiful little one but also try to stay calm as stress will not help the one still with you. 
on a positive note my sister lost one of her twins the same as you & now has a beautiful 22yr old.

here if you need me, can call me if you want just pm me... lots luv xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds Im so sorry, you must be devistated. Sending you big hugs. Stay strong and make sure you get plenty of rest for your LO. Keeping everything crossed he stays strong in there xx


----------



## LolsieG

Diamonds - So sorry to hear your news - I hope you and DH are able to grieve and support each other through what can only be described as a very cruel twist on your tx journey.  Look after yourself and the LO growing inside you.  Sending you lots of   and   all is ok over next few days!


----------



## diamonds18

Thanks for your kind words and support - means alot to be able to post on here and talk to you about what is going on - I posted on my clinic website and a couple of ladies came back to say the same had happened to them and they have gone on to have a beautiful baby with twin 2 - similar to what MeJulie has said about her sister - so I am feeling hopeful that perhaps my little one will hang in there.    I am taking the rest of the week of work and trying to rest.  Still feeling very sad, but also trying to refocus on the little one that is still there.  Scan at 2.30 on Friday.  How nervous will I be!!! (certainly wont be going to the loo before hand......)

Catherino - good luck with your scan tomorrow - bet you cant wait to see that little HB xxx  what time is your scan?


----------



## LolsieG

Will be thinking of you friday!   all is well... sending love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - best of luck at your scan today. bet you are excited & nervous  sending you a hug xxx


----------



## Missy123

Caterino wishing you loads of     for todays scan. x
diamonds hun how are you doing? Hope you are taking things easy.    Thinking of you and wishing you    for tomorrows scan. x


----------



## diamonds18

Catherino - good luck for todays scan - thinking of you!! xx


----------



## LolsieG

Catherino - Hope all goes well today!  

Diamonds - hope your resting up - look forwards to your good news tomorrow    

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## catherino

Hi everyone

Diamonds- very good idea to take time off work especially as its bank hol weekend. Hope you feeling well, and keeping strong. All the best with the scan on Friday, what time is it?

ATM- we saw and heard our little ones heartbeat! It was amazing! We both cried! But as always with my body all is not normal. The sac is measuring a week behind what I actually am, they said this is quite common and usually catches up. Because we were pct funded they are writing to hosp to request a scan for 2wks time so hopefully we'll get one. Got dr apt today so will ask if we can pay private at our clinic if we don't get one.
I'm very happy but the worry continues! Like you have all said its just the beginning of it! 

Hope everyone is well and is looking forward to the bank hol weekend xx


----------



## diamonds18

Catherno - I am so pelased for you - seeing that heartbeat must have been amazing for you - really hope that a little growth spurt happens and by the time you get your next scan in a couple of weeks all will be at the right size     You are so right though - I dont think the worry is ever going away now!!!


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies!!! Sorry for not posting for a while, but i am back now 

Catherino- Congrats on the heartbeat, first scan is so emotional  Im sure the sac measuring a bit too small is not a big issue at all  

Diamonds- i am so sorry to hear about one of your twins     it must have been absolutely awful to see all that blood. Will be praying that your other baby will stay strong now      it

Hevan- So little Zack is keeping you busy hey   Sorry for maybe a dumb question, but what is reflux?? 

Clomper- How are you and you little man? 

Mejulie- Enjoy your holidays hun!!! Hope you get warm and sunny weather 

Lolsie- Good to hear that it all progressing well with your LOs  How far along are you now? Starting to show yet?

Missy- Hope you are doing well and time flies by quickly before your next tx

Yola and Tigge- How are you? 

Afm- Have been busy with our new flat. DP was here last week, so i put him to work  Managed to go to IKEA twice in one weekend  Its all coming together now, but must admit moving house and have to buy loads of new stuff have been more stressful than i thought. Im feeling fine, my bump is growing although im still not really huge and get comments about it sometimes, which is a bit annoying, cause it automatically makes me think that i might be something wrong  but i do have regular check-ups with MW and it all seems to be fine   Will have a scan on 12th of June, cant wait, it was so long time ago i saw my little boy  just hope that he has grown as he should    

Love to all 
xx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - thinking of you today, sending big hug your way xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi my Fabulous Faceless Friends,

Just wanted to let you know that we saw a beautiful strong heartbeat today - the little one had grown heaps since Tuesday  (kind of looked the shape of a seahorse which was a little bazaar) - could see the heart pumping away so much more than we could on Tuesday - I cried with relief...still a little way to go but I finally allowed myself a feeling of excitement this evening for the first time since we got the BFP on OTD day - feeling very very happy that we are through the first scan.  Next scan now booked for next Friday as the doctor today thought everything going fine and wasnt worth scanning before then.....    so fingers crossed my LO decides to cary on growing now.    Doc thinks I may see more blood - but as long as there isnt too much of it I need to try to stay calm and not worry (hmmmmm not sure that will be possible!!!)  

Thanks again for all your support - have a fantastic jubilee weekend xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds thats the best news. I'm so pleased. Each scan is a milestone. Hope you can relax before next one. Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - fantastic news, soooo pleased for you both.

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - busy packing for my hols (whoo hoo v excited) we hope to leave at 4am in morn so i need to get a move on lol. hope you all have a fab jubilee wkend. c ya in a week  xxx


----------



## catherino

Diamonds- that's the best news ever! You must be so relieved! I'm so happy for you, it all sounds really promising. My sister thought our little one looked like gummie bear! 

Mejulie- have a lovely holiday with dh! Hope the weather cheers up abit!

Xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Catherino just realised I didnt congratulate you on your scan. Im sure the size is nothing to worry about and hope you get the scan in 2 weeks Xx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds and catherino so pleased for you after the worry over the scans     for your next ones 

diamonds keep positive and all sounds alot better and aww for the little sea horse!   

Love to you all


----------



## LolsieG

Diamonds - So glad all is well with your LO! What a relief!   to you and DH  

Cartharnio - Congrats on your scan - so glad all went well! It is amazing to see them that first few times - seeing the little heart fluttering on the picture is amazing!  

Lola - I am 15 weeks now, have a small "bump" and have had a few comments from strangers which has been nice. Our next scan is the 12th too!   Will be thinking of you too!  

mejulie - have a fab holiday! Relax and unwind!   

Hope everyone else is well and enjoy the long weekend! We are going to a Jubilee party tomorrow so hoping the weather holds out! xx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies, hope everyone enjoyed the bank holiday 

Lolsie- Oh nice that you have a small bump already. I definitely did not show at 15 weeks, although i could see the beginnings of a bump without clothes on. Best of luck for your scan next week. Mine is actually on the 14th, its the MW appointment that is on the 12th.....so many appointment, not easy to keep track of them  

Diamonds- So good to hear that your scan went well  Hope it will be a plain sailing for you from now on    

Afm- I have great news, had an appointment with a doctor and i got my c-section "approved"  There is no real medical reason for a section in my case, except me being absolutely terrified of giving birth, i always have been very, very scared and having fertility issues and going through IVF has not helped. It is booked for the 3rd of August, exactly one week before my EDD. Im so happy that its all done and dusted   

xx


----------



## LolsieG

Lola - How lovely that you know exactly when you will meet your LO!    Hope all is well on the 14th!

Hope everyone else is well and had a nice long weekend!


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Lola - great news you have been able to arrange and elective c-section - must take some of the worry away from you - I am so worried about the labour as well - but for slightly different reasons - I have pins in my back from a broken back - so kind of worried about how my body will cope with pregnancy and then the birth - but will be chatting the to docs/midwives about that when I see them!  Good luck for the 14th - not long until you see your LO again!  

Lolsie - wow a bump already!!  I have a bump too but it isnt from my LO    - just cant sop eating - especially with the nausea hits!

Missy and MeJulie - the countdown is on until you both get going again xxx  when do you start the down regging?

Catherino - how are you doing?  Any more symptoms?  Have you booked into a hopsital yet?  is you 12 weeks scan booked? xx

AFM - got another scan tomorrow - this the last scan in the 'danger zone period' following the m/c of the other twin....good news is the cramping has eased up considerably now and bleeding more or less stopped.  Very nervous about tomorrow's scan again - I will be 8+3 so just hoping my little one has grown and its little HB is still strong     I have felt nauseous off and on, and very very tired - boobies still huge and tender - but guess that is the progesterone I am being pumped with!!  The only thing I can truly say I am blaming on being pregnant and not the drugs is that in the last 5 days I have eaten red meat every day - and I havent eaten red meat in the last 15 years as I cant stand the taste or texture!!!!  But now I am loving hamburgers.........wierd!!!  Afterwards my mind keeps thinking 'oooo yuk' but my belly keeps thinking 'gimme more'  



Hevan - how are you and baby Zach doing this week?  xx

Clomper - how are you and little Reuben? xx

Tigge and Yola - if you are reading hope you are both OK? xx


----------



## Hevan81

Hello ladies. Hope you all enjoyed the jubilee weekend.

Diamonds hope all goes well with your scan today. Will be amazing to see that little heatbeat again. Glad the cramping and spotting is easing off. Definitely a good sign xx

Lolsie - enjoy your bump. It wont be long before you start feeling movements. It was around 17wks for me and feels like butterflies or bubbles popping xx

Catherino - hope all is well xx

Lola - how lovely to know exactly when you will meet your little man. Have you got any names yet? How are you settling in to your new place? Xx

Hello Missy, Mejulie, Yola, Tigge and Clomper.

AFM - we are doing well. Zach is only waking once at night for a feed. I know that can change anytime but at the moment its great. He is restless in the day. He still prefers to sleep on me or DH but we are making progress. He will sometimes nap in his moses, sometimes his bouncy chair. He has stayed on his change mat kicking around a few times as well. I try to take him for a walk everyday but this weather isnt great! Seeing a cranial osteopath next week. Apart from the reflux he is the most gorgeous and precious thing. DH and I are so in love with him. It's still hard to believe he is here and is ours. Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan - I have had a wave like feeling from the twin on the left and popping feeling from the twin on the right - this has only been once or twice over last few days but is very surreal when i feel it.  Am so glad all is going well with Zach! Sounds a dream!  

diamonds - By the end of the day i am big! Hope all goes well with your scan today!   Enjoy your red meat, baby obv loves it!


----------



## diamonds18

Hi 

Hevan - wow sounds like Zach is settling down really well!  I cant wait for those first few days and weeks!!

Lolsie - that is amazing that you can distinguish between the two of them!  simply wonderful!

MeJulie - hope you had a great holiday and the weather didnt spoil it for you? xx

Had my scan today - was the most fantastic experience - finally I am starting to believe I am pregnant!  Saw the heartbeat again - plus it now looks like a baby with a big head and tiny 'buds' forming for the arms and legs......plus the most fantastic of all I got to hear its heartbeat not just see it - I cried at that point!!  Wierd thing is that the second sac is still continuing to grow - and is the same size at LO's sac - so my body currently still thinks it is carrying twins even though one has m/c.  Which explains why my waist is thickening more like someone who is expecting twins rather than a singleton!!  Anyway - I dont mind - as long at LO sticks around now and continues to grow and be healthy I am on Cloud 9!!! 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## catherino

Hi everyone

Diamonds- that's the best news I'm do pleased for you! Must have been lovely to see your LO developing into a REAL person! I also cried when we heard the heart beat its amazing! Is your next scan at 12wks? 

Lolsie- how lovely that you starting to feel your little ones. It must be such a lovely feeling, really hope I get to that stage!

Hevan- glad Zachary is settling abit more now, enjoy your sleep when he does as when they get older they sleep less and drink more! Good that you have apt next week and they can help you. It must seem surreal sometimes looking at him knowing he is all yours! 

Lola- that must be a relief that you have c- section booked, th labour terrifies me to, but everyone has it so different so will just try and stay positive. 

Afm- sorry been quiet for a while have been very tired! Working 10hr days are starting to take its toll. I've been feeling quite sicky yesterday and today to which I keep telling myself is good. Also not sleeping great coz wke up for loo then can't get back off again! This morn was 3.50 am!
Still waiting for scan, bloody nhs! Am hoping to get a call on Monday I can't stand the waiting as its making me worry more! I'm guessing I'll book 12wk scan when I go or does the midwife do that. 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Catherino- sorry that you are feeling sick and have to make nightly trips to the loo (it is pain in the  ) but it does come with the territory  It should all get better later on in the pregnancy, so hang in there. Most people have no complication  when giving birth "the traditional" way, so I'm sure you too will be just fine  I just always been absolutely terrified, can't even watch people giving birth on television, strangely enough I don't feel at all scared about having a s-section,most people feel the other way around, I guess I'm just weird     Hope you will get your scan soon.

Diamonds- wonderful news, so very happy for you  it is truly amazing, just wait till your 12 weeks scan, it will look like a real baby by then 

Lolsie- it is so nice to feel those first movement 

Hevan- yes strangely enough it feels really good to know the exact date of my baby's arrival  being a control freak that I am, it suits me very well  Sooo difficult to find a name....drives me a bit crazy to be honest   It will be Alfie as a a second name, we know that for sure. It's DPs  fathers name, he past away when he was young and it really important for him, but when it comes to first name, I don't even know. I like Leonel, Alex, Aiden.....I have to also think that it has to sound good in both Swedish and English and that's not easy, I guess we won't know for sure until our boy is here  Zack sounds like a dream baby to me  Sorry if it's a stupid question, but what is reflux?? Whatever it is, hope he will get better soon 

Mejulie- are you back from your holidays yet? Hope you had a good time 

Missy- how are you? Not long now till you can start your cycle   

Yola- how are you feeling?

Clomper- how are you and baby Reuben? I'm sure he is keeping you busy 

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Diamonds - so pleased to hear your scan went well & the little one is ok but must have been sad to see the other empty sack. xxx

Catherino - how are you? any news on your scan date yet xxx

Lolsie - must be amazing to be aware of both twins xxx

Lola - hope all is well xxx

missy - not long now until next tx, do you have frosties? how are you feeling about it. xxx

Hevan & Clomper - Hope you are both having fun with your little ones, bet they keep you busy xxx

Hello Yola & Tigge xxx

Afm - well where do i start.... we arrived in devon sat pm & clutch broke on car, only got it back fri just in time for our rtn sat... cottage in middle of no where had to walk over one hr to local shops not fun in the rain which we had all week... been so stressed out forgot dh pressies so he had rotton birthday & could not get anywhere to buy stuff as NO CAR... then on wed we found out dh mum has breast cancer  
had a week off but feel more stressed out than before we went away!! 
oh well back to work tomo xxx


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - what a horrible time you have had - I am so sorry that the break didnt turn out how you had wanted - and was so so stressful for you.  Sorry to hear about DH's mum too - very worrying for you both - do you know what treatment she is going to need?


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - she has to have more tests next week to chk if anywhere else, she is 80 years old but you'd think she was in her late 60's as so full of life. dh says he is ok but im so worried about him as he will have our tx as well as all the worry for his mum. its gonna be another tough journey xxx


----------



## catherino

Mejulie- so sorry your break was stressful. Sorry about dh's mum   , it's just as worrying no matter what age. Hopefully the tests will show its contained and treatment can be decided quickly.
Still nothing about my scan, I'm ringing up 2moro and having a go! If I get no luck I'm going to see if we can pay at our clinic, just for our piece of mind! 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie sorry you didn't have a nice time and the weather down here has been really awful.    Then forgetting DH pressies but he had you, that's the main thing.   
We rely on our cars so much don't we and it's a real pain when they break down especially when you need them the most! 
Sorry to hear about his mum, it must be a worrying time on top of your tx coming up.    Are you going to pospone tx?
Yes I have 4 frosties and having ET w/c 6th August. 
diamonds glad all is looking well now   
catherino hope you manage to sort out your scan   
Lolsie good luck at your scan   
hevan glad you are managing to get some sleep and little Zac is doing well.   

clomper bet Reuben is keeping you really busy. Hope you are ok.   
lola glad you have the date of when you will be meeting your little one all sorted.   

yola how are you doing hun?   

Tigge are you doing ok too?   

Feeling like I have missed someone so big    if I have. AFM on the waiting game again! Start jabs next month in prep for August transfer.


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie - Sorry you had such a terrible week when all you needed was a nice relaxing break. What horrible news for your MIL, hope all will be ok xx

Diamonds - Great news your LO is thriving! To see them on the scan is so amazing but to hear his hb early is wonderful. I didnt get that til 16wks! Do they think the other sac will stop growing at some point? Xx

Catherino - Hope you get somewhere today with getting a scan date Xx

Missy - How are you feeling about tx?  Happy Birthday for the other day (saw on **) hope you had a lovely day Xx

Lola - Basically reflux is where the valve at the bottom of the oesophagus isnt fully formed so he brings up stomach acid and his milk. It should fix itself with time but apparently cranial osteopathy can help so.we are going to try it Xx

Hello to everyone.

AFM - Zach is 4 wks old today )


----------



## LolsieG

MeJulie - Sounds like your having a really tough time of it at the moment - hope when your MIL has further tests things improve.  Sorry your holiday was a disaster! Hope your ok  

Hevan - 4 weeks already - gosh time flys!  

Caterino - Hope everything is going well!  Any news on scan?

Missy - how are you feeling in prep for tx?  

Diamonds - really pleased all went well! Hope your ok  

AFM - Had a scan today, am 16+2 both babies doing well, they are both currently well with in the "normal" range size wise for a single baby so growing lovely! Was amazing as always to see them and to be reassured all ok.  They have proper arms and legs and there heads dont look quite so massive! lol! Both there legs tucked up, so couldnt find out sex - next scan in 2 weeks! Fingers crossed will find out then! 

Hope everyone else is well - sorry if I have missed anyone


----------



## catherino

Hi everyone,

Lolsie- so pleased your little ones are growing nicely. Do you have any idea what your having? I guessed wrong with my friend thought boy/girl but was 2boys! 

Hevan- Zachary is growing quickly! Hope your both well love seeing pics on ********!

Diamonds- how are you feeling Hun? Have you got scan 2moro? All the best if you have. 

Mejulie- hope you and dh are coping ok with news of mil. Has she had any more tests?

Clomper- hope you are well and Reuben being a good boy for his mummy.

Lola- hope your feeling well.

Missy- when do you start your frozen cycle? 

Afm- what an eventful week I've had. I'll try and shorten it for you. My clinic sent me a copy of the letter sent to specialist at hospital which we received last wed! So I waited until Tuesday and then rang. Spoke to his secretary and she said I needed to speak to ante natal, so tried them and no answer. Left a message but nothing back. Tried again on wed and still no answer. Tried secretary again and she said I need to speak to ante natal!   I said I've tried but nothing. She tried and got nothing! I started to get stressed and told her that this is not on and I need a scan, she then said that it's nothing to do with them and I need to go to dr and they refer me to get a scan! I explained I had been to dr 2wks ago and they didn't say anything! 
Got off phone and burst in tears at work! Got straight on phone to clinic and booked a private scan!
Had it this morn and to our relief everything seems normal, sac has caught up, baby strong heartbeat and good size! Phew! We even saw its arm stretched right out as if it was saying hi!
Sorry that wasn't that short after all! Ha ha 

Xxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies 

Catherino- Oh what a relieve to see that its all good  Great news that the sac is of a good size and the hearbeat is nice and strong

Lolsie-  Congrats on your scan and all being well with the twins  Shame that they were a bit on the shy side, would be nice to know the flavour  Hope they are less prude next time 

Missy- Not long now till you will be reunited with your frosties    Do you know how many you will thaw?

Hevan- Aawww, poor litte guy, hope he will get better soon and cranial osteopathy helps, but its good to 
know its nothing too serious

Mejulie- Sorry to hear you holiday didnt go as excpected and also so sad to hear about your DH´s mother    really hope you will get some positive news about her soon

Afm- Had my 32 weeks scan today, its all looking good and my LO is growing as he should    so very 
happy about that, especially after all the comments that my bump does not look so big   I could even see a real face on the scan, i couldn't  believe it, cant wait to finally meet him 

Love to all

xx


----------



## LolsieG

Lola - Glad all was well at your scan!  

catherino - no idea at all, cant wait to find out... hopefully at 18 week scan on the 26th.  Glad you managed to get some peace of mind and that all is ok with bubba! Its so weird seeing them move and not feeling it... makes it feel like its someone else!  I still havent got used to this yet! 

Hope everyone else is well - have a nice weekend everyone! 

AFM - Had midwife apt today, am 16+5 but mw said im measuring at around 25 weeks in terms of a single pg! Heard both heart beats for the first time, such an amazing sound! Was sad hubby couldn't join me but hoping they will do it again for him at next scan.  Looking forwards to feeling them properly over the next few weeks and hopefully finding out what they are tuesday week! So exciting!


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

MeJulie - how are you doing?  Any news on MIL treatment?  Hope things are going well for her and you and DH are ok?  

Catherino - so glad the scan went well - sorry to hear you have such a palava trying to get one though!  Are you booked in with the NHS now?  Is you 12 weeks scan booked? xx

Lola - 3rd of August will come around soon!!  How many weeks will you be at that stage?  I had my booking appointment on Friday in the end (which was a fantastic experience) and the obstetrician is recommending a c-section for me - so just wondering how much before full terms yours is booked for? Are you doing anything in particular to prepare for having the c-section?

Lolsie - how fantastic to hear the two heartbeats - I cant believe you are 16+5 already!!    You must be showing considerably now then if you measure for 25 weeks!!! - are you enjoying having a bump  

Missy - have you started counting down the days yet until you start the drugs again?  Have you started the healthy eating and drinking stint again yet!!  I am positive is going to be a great cycle for you and MeJulie with BFPs for you both    

Hevan - how does cranial-osteopathy help with reflux??  xx  I had cranial -osteopathy for an injury a few years ago -and I knew they did it for babies to help with a number of conditions but I didnt know they could treat conditions like reflux!  Amazing what they can do really!  Hope it helps Zach  

Clomper - how are you and baby reuben? xx

AFM - I had a simply brilliant day yesterday as I had my booking appointment which has suddenly made everything feel quite real!!  I decided to go slightly outside of my area for my choice of hospital - as I work in the NHS and wanted to go to a hospital where I know the team.  And they were simply fantastic with me - really reassuring -  plus it was so lovely to catch up with so many old friends at the same time.  I had another scan because of the bleeding I keep having - and all was well thankfully - got to hear the heartbeat again!  Also got to see the baby in 4D which I have to say was a little strange - but kind of cool at the same time!!  I am now booked in for my 12 week scan on 6th July - I cant wait!.  In the meantime I have one last scan at the fertility clinic so I feel very lucky to have had the chance to see my LO so often!! - though must admit it would have been less stressful to not have had the bleeding!!!!!  Starting to believe this is happening now and feeling excited at last


----------



## lola33

Hello girls,

Lolsie- must be amazing to hear both heartbeats. Hope you will find out the flavor next week, so exciting 

Diamonds- yes, it feels like the 3rd is just around the corner, I'm sure time will run very fast. I will be exactly 39 weeks on the day of the c-section. I think they usually schedule planned sections around that time and don't do earlier unless there is any specific health issues, although babies are considered full term at 37 weeks already, so I guess anything from that time is fine. I'm not doing anything in particular to preperare myself really, I'm not feeling too scared or worried about it tbh. How are you feling about having a section rather than vaginal birth? 

Hello to everybody else here, hope you are enjoying your weekend 

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - So glad all is well with your LO and it's great you get to see him so often. I'm not really sure how cranial osteopathy helps reflux and won't be finding out anytime soon thanks to a mix up at the clinic. We saw a homeopath instead, who has same name as osteopath - stupid receptionist, and she has prescribed sulpher pillules to help. We may still look to have the osteopathy at some point. We were so annoyed when we came out from the appt.

Diamonds and Lola - you know you can still make a birth plan for cs? You should still be able to have your own music and request the screen be lowered when baby comes out etc. I think as long as all goes well OHs can cut the cord as well 

Hello to everyone. Hope you have all had a lovely weekend Xx


----------



## LolsieG

lola - the 3rd August will come super fast! How lovely that you know exactly when he will be with you! 

diamonds - Yes getting quite a belly now! Looking forwards to the 26th - hopefully find out if pink or blue! 

Hevan - hope all is well  

Afm - woke up with awful tummy ache on Saturday, felt like id pulled all my muscles at bottom of my bump, couldnt walk properly, sitting down and standing up was agony, went to drs and i had a bladder infection - on antibiotics and they seem to be doing the trick.  Annoyed because i had mw apt on Friday and she didn't check urine - if she had could pos have avoided the agony i was in!  Looking forwards to scan next tuesday!


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies, 

Diamonds - must have been amazing to see the little one at your scan. so pleased all is well xxx

Lola - You must be feeling more relaxed now your c section is booked. time seems to have gone so quickly. how are you feeling, are you enjoying pregnancy xxx

Lolsie - It must be great to see your little ones & hear their heart beats. how big do they think you will get? met lady carrying triplets y'day looked as if ready to pop but only 4mths!! hope you get to find out the flavour soon, very exciting xxx

Catherino - must have been an emotional moment to see your little one at the scan. how are you feeling, any strange cravings xxx

Hevan/Clomper - Hope you & little ones are well xxx

Missy - How are you feeling about tx, not long to go xxx

Afm - started to take my bcp for 24 days & baseline scan booked for 16th july when i hope to start stims. been feeling weird, very emotional keep bursting in2 tears & body on fire. dont remember getting this last time but maybe ive just forgotten that part.
waiting for mil test results, she went to hosp today so maybe thats added to my emotions, have a bad feeling about it.

luv to you all xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - I think my symptoms got worse each cycle!!  Hopefully will settle as your body adapts to the treatment again.  Great that you are getting started again - it is going to work     16th July is not far away at all!  I am sure the worry about your MIL must be adding to how you are feeling - a lot to deal with xxx  Realy    the results are positive when they come back x

Lolsie - good that you went to your doc - hope you are feeling much better now? x

Hevan - thanks for the advice on the birth plan - to be honest I havent really got to that point yet - I can barely believe still that I am pregnant!!  I had my first 'planning' moment at work when I realised a loads of my staff's appraisals are due in January 2013 and I wont be around; so have asked them all to be put in the diary for December........very strange!!

Lola - In some ways I am really pleased about having the section as I was completely freaked about a vaginal birth given the xperience I had with my narrow cervix and getting a catheter up (or no tbeing able to more to the point!!); plus I broke my back when I was 18 so was ensure if I can deliver vaginally anyway - so all in all I am positive about the decision....but I am really apprehensive about the fact it is major surgery and the impact that has on your body and your immediate experience of having a new born baby - so I guess I range from being pleased to being worried!!!  How about you?  How are you feeling about it?  

I am off for another scan tomorrow - cant wait!!  I am feeling very tired, bloated and generally run down.  So hoping that continues to be a good sign!  Loving this great weather - I am going to try to go for a walk with DH tonight - my exercise has dropped to nothing since the beginning of IVF - I am beginning to crave doing something - but I am too scared to start exercising again at the moment.....will wait until after 12 weeks at least and then may do some swimming - but I dont want to do anything that could risk anything!

xxxxxx


----------



## lola33

Hevan- thanks for the advise, I will make sure to look in to it  How are you and baby Zach doing?

Lolsie- sorry about your bladder infection  but good you got it discovered so quickly. Bladed infections are pretty common during pregnancy. I was tested for it as well around 17/18 weeks because I was having some mild period like pain, but it all came back clear, so I guess it was just my uterus stretching out, it was around that time that i started to notice my bump growing 

Mejulie-  of course you are feeling emotional hun   going through the tx is such an emotional journey with so many ups and downs and of course what happen to your MIL is probably making it even harder. Wishing you  all the best for this cycle and we are all with you all the way   

Diamonds- I'm feeling pretty good about having a section. I always said that I would have one, long before I even started TTC. I have no physical reasons to have it, in fact I have been "blessed" with wide hips and have always been told that I would not have any problems popping babies out   but that doesn't change anything, I always been absolutely terrified of giving birth vaginaly and for some strange reason not worried or feeling scared about the c-section, maybe because I have been mentally preparing for it for years   I know the recovery can be pretty hard sometimes, but from what I red it is usually much less complications with planned sections than with emergency ones, but never the less, it is a surgery and vaginal birth is a better option most of the time. I'm sure doctors would not recommend a section for you if it wasn't 
necessary, but if you would prefer to have a natural birth maybe it's  worth to discuss it further?

Hello to everybody else here 

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Lola - my sister had c sections with 3 of her 4 children & was walking around within 2 days. xxx

Diamonds - enjoy seeing your little one tomorrow. xxx

Afm - Just spoken to mil, not good news as i somehow knew. will need mastecromy of right breast incl lymph nodes & prob gonna happen next week. may still need chemo.
me & dh in a state of numbness not really sure how we feel. sounds crazy but both worried if we get preggie it will mean losing his mum. life really sucks at mo xx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- sorry about the bad news   but please try to stay positive, so many women survive breast cancer        but totally understand that you and your DH are feeling numb at the moment.

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Lola - thank you....trying to stay positive xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - sorry about the news - as Lola says breast cancer is one of the most survived cancers nowadays and it is good they have found out about it so your MIL can get the treatment she needs.  I know it must be so so hard for you and DH but try and stay positive - and definitely put to the back of your mind the 'one in one out' philosophy you describe - I get where you are coming from  - but much more likely MIL will fight even harder once she knows you and DH have a LO on the way!!!  Sending you , DH and his MIL lots of


----------



## Missy123

Morning ladies sorry for lack of posts but I have been reading and always think of you all.   
mejulie sorry to hear MIL didn't get good news but stay positive as I know of 3 people that have had that done and now have the all clear.    
Sorry to hear you are having side effects this tx.   

Glad to hear things are going well for the rest of you.   

AFM I have all my drugs ready for FET, it's been at the back of my mind abit though as the pains I have had in my belly for the last 2 years and I put down to all the tx's has been diagnosed as severe constipation by my neurologist after a stomach xray. Can't believe my GP missed the symptoms and my expanding waistline! 
Hoping that the meds i'm taking for that and it's results don't mess up the ones for my FET.


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

Have you been watching the footy..... 
its been very entertaining....hee hee....

Missy - hope the meds help your condition & do not mess with tx. xxx

Diamonds - how was your scan xxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - met mil for lunch yesterday, had a good chat about her treatment etc & feeling much more positive...

Having probs with bcp this cycle so emotional keep crying, temp is crazy high & sooo exhausted esp from 3pm could just close my eyes at work but not really poss  
only another 15 pills to go, pray it gets better when i start stims. 

lots luv xxx


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - so glad you are feeling more positive re mil - must be such a hard time for you all.  Really hope the side effects calm down soon  

Missy - when do you start?  

Lola - Antibiotics did the job, been having aches that feel like muscle stretching for a while now - tummy seems to be growing at rapid speed atm! Hope your well!  

Diamonds - hope all is going well!   

afm - am now 18 + 1 have another scan tomorrow - fingers crossed all will be well and we will find out if pink or blue! Started decorating the babies room yesterday, refreshing the paint - have the gloss work left and a bit more decoration to do next weekend, were going for a woodland theme, having a big tree and a few animals painted onto one of the walls.  Am going to start purchasing baby stuff now, going to get moses baskets tomorrow.  I have been really reluctant to - i just dont think i can quite believe it - after 5 years of heartache, its actually all real! Very odd!


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Mejulie- I sure enjoy my footie  shame about England last night, but oh well it was kind of expected, penalties dont usually turn out good for England. Sorry you are feeling so emotional at the moment   and shame that you cant work a bit less, hope you will get your energy back soon. Good that you are feeling more positive about your MIL   

Lolsie- Glad to hear the AB worked  So nice to see the bump grow isnt it. I know i will miss my bump a lot  absolutely love being PG, i have only experienced good things so far (touch wood), oh well except for the first 3 months, it wasnt that fun, mostly because of all meds i was on and also of course i was so terrified that something would go wrong, but after that have no complaints at all. My nails look great, body hair pretty much stopped growing  and no periods!!!! Hate, hate periods   Best of luck with all baby shopping, it is fun, fun  just wish i had unlimited budget  and make sure you update us after your scan tomorow 

Missy- Sounds like you are all ready to go for your FET      Cant believe myself that you went undiagnosed for so long   but good thing you know now the reason for your stomach pains. Just double check with your clinic about your meds not clashing.

Afm- Not much to report here. Really looking forward maternity leave now, i have 4 weeks to go and it seems like a very long time. Im fine physically, just starting to get a bit more tired now, but i guess its pretty normal, but have big troubles concentrating at work, mentally im on maternity leave already . Luckily work is not that busy at the moment due to summer holidays. People in Sweden take their summer holidays very seriously and most people are off for 3-4 weeks in July.

How is everybody else doing?

xx


----------



## LolsieG

All went well at scan, measurements all ok and there growing fine, were having boys! So excited!  

Hope everyone is well! x


----------



## lola33

Lolsie- Great to hear it is all well with your babies and welcome to the team blue!!! More boys on this thread     I must say that it looks like our boys will have trouble finding themselves girlsfriends later on, cause it seems like everybody are having boys   Most of the girls i keep in touch with here on FF are having or had boys and also friends in the "real life" mostly have boys....strange hey? 

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - Cant believe you are also having boys...must be so fantastic....lots luv to u xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie        well done on team blue, where's all the girls on this thread? Glad everything is well.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - me & you will have the girls  xxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie and Missy- Yes you will    

Xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie yes we will and glad you are staying positive with everything.     
Tigge and yola you will have girls too so we can even up the numbers on this thread.     

lola thanks and like you say all the boys on here will need girlfriends, pity we all live so far apart.


----------



## mejulie40

Hi lovely ladies,

How are you all? 

I am feeling much more positive & not as emotional which is good, side effects of pill have been driving me nuts!

only 3 more wks until we start stims again & starting to feel excited & so much more positive.
me & dh had chat both feel we have no fun in our lives anymore. decided need to make time for us, have friends over & laugh more as just seem so sad all the time.

mil has been given op date of 11th july but on a good note dh sister is coming over from oz with our godson, very excited as not seen him for over a year.

lots luv xxx


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie- glad you are feeling positive and side effects of the pill have settled down xx Only 3 weeks to go - wow not long at all! - how exciting!! xx  Good that your MIL has got a date so soon too - reassuring that they are getting on with the treatment. xx


----------



## yola

hi girls


Sorry havnt been around for a while ... Anyway very pleased to see that you are all doing so well, lola , diamonds and losie i wish you al lthe best with your preganancys.

Clomper and hevan glad everything went well we the births of your lovely little men ... Glad they are all ok

Missy and julie wish you all the best with your up and coming txts....

Me and hubby are sort of taking sometime out ... Hubby just had a sperm retest after taking a load of abs and im taking various vits and steroids for some immune probs as long as his sperm has improved we get results in afew days  have been advised to try naturally.... we shall see... i dont hold out much hope

Im sorry i havnt posted much but i dont really feel i fit into this thread anymore...... I wish everyone the best lots of love big hugs

yola


----------



## Missy123

Oh Yola sorry you don't feel you fit here anymore    I was wondering where you had got to. We are here if you change your mind or just want to pop in now and again.
Good luck with the results of the tests hun    Wishing you all the    in the world.    Hope you change your mind and pop back soon.


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies.....
very quiet on here....
what is happening in your worlds?

I am still having hot flushes & soo emotional but still smiling xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hey Missy and MeJulie...........    

Its your time    

July is here - yipee   .....how are you both, what is happening?  what stage of treatment are you both at?  what are the key dates for you both?  Keep us updated on progress......I am keeping everything crossed for you both xxxx

Yola - thanks for your post - I wish you all the best for the future - and we are here is ever you feel you want to pop back xxx

Catherino - how are you cycle bud?  When is your 12 weeks scan? xx

Lolsie - how are you and the little boys?  When is your 20 week scan?  - can you feel them moving about?? xx

Lola - only a few weeks to go now...when do you actually start maternity leave?  How have you found the last trimester? xx

Clomper and Hevan - how are you both - getting much sleep??  Have Reuben and Zach settled into routines? xx


AFM - 12 week scan today - all OK - infact consultant said little buba is 'perfect' - and low risk for Downs as well - so feeling very relieved and very very happy.  Had a load of measurements taken - looking in detail at the heartbeat, the valves in the heart, liver, palate, nasal bone and other stuff too.  Was simply amazing - also saw little buba in 3D which was strange but great!  S/he was sucking its thumb today - and wow the legs are long!!!  Consultant asked us if we wanted to know the sex today - but we decided we wanted to wait........(!)  Dont think I will be able to hold back on the curiosity by the time of the next scan!  Have done the old wives tale with the ring over your belly - and that suggests a boy - but DH convinced it will be a girl......

Have a great weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds sounds like you had a brill 12 week scan and so exciting for you to see everything so clearly.    Are you really going to find out what flavour? I think I would rather wait until the birth.

So glad that things are going well with the pregnancies and Lola you are next to meet your little one how exciting.

mejulie glad you are still smiling hun, we would go mad else.    Not long now to see your family from oz and    for MIL's op.   

Hi to everyone still reading but maybe not finding time to post.   

AFM I start injections on the 19th July, 1st scan 23rd but I will keep you all posted of the progress. Mejulie how do our dates match up?


----------



## catherino

Hello ladies

Sorry I been away for a while we didn't have Internet for nearly 2wks and planning hen weekend! 
I'm back now and will try to catch up best I can!

Mejulie- sorry to hear mil needs an op but I think it's the best chance of beating the cancer. My friend is a cancer nurse and she said removing the breast gives the best chance of it not coming back later. It must be such a stressful time for you all but sounds like mil is positive and strong!
Sorry your drugs giving you hot flushes and making you emotional, not long until you ban Surat stimming and then it should all stop. I have a good feeling for you this time    xx

Missy- cant believe the drs missed that you had severe constipation! Hope your tummy not too sore.
God news about starting your fet soon. How are you feeling about it all?    xx

Lolsie- Another team   how lovely! So pleased your scan all went well, must be amazing.
Your nursery sounds lovely I love that theme. Must be so exciting now you are buying things, that will make it seem more real. Xx

Yola- sorry you don't feel you fit in anymore, good luck with trying naturally, dh test results sound good    we're here if you want to pop back xx

Lola- hope your well, bet you are counting the days now until you finish work. When is your due date?

Diamonds- so pleased your 12wk scan went well and to see bub in 3d to must have been amazing! Does it feel real yet! Glad your booking appointment went well, are you happy with your midwife?

Hevan and Clomper hope your little boys are behaving for their mummies and your both well!

Arm- had my booking appointment last wed at home and my midwife is lovely. His name is Alan! Seems strange having a man but he is really nice and didn't make me feel silly for asking questions. He is really down to earth to so I can relax around him.
I was 12wks yesterday! Can't believe it has gone so quick, we have our scan on tues at 9.20 can't wait! We're not finding out the flavour. I figured I have waited 6yrs for this another 6 months is not long to wait!
I'm already sporting a little bump, but if you didn't know you would think I've over indulged! Lol
Been feeling ok, have the odd day where I have felt sick all day, and mostly tired all day. I had bad constipation because of progesterone pessaries but thanks to fibogel that seems better. However I would have all these symptoms and more to have our dream at the end! 

Love and    to all
Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Morning ladies,

Missy - due to have my baseline scan on 16th so hope to start stims that evening. how are you feeling? i planned to get fitter & eat better but ive done no exercise & keep eating cake & crisps lol xxx

Diamonds - scan sounds amazing, so happy for you guys xxx

Catherino - good to hear your booking in apt went well, how are you feeling? xxx

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - just taken last pill, now wait for bleed xx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies 

Yola- really nice to hear from you  Sorry to hear that you dont feel like you fit in anymore, but like other girls have said you are welcome to pop back anytime if you have any questions or just need support. Best of luck for the future   

Missy- Just 10 days to go now! So very exciting     really hope its your turn now hun   

Mejulie- Oh those hot flashes   hope they will go away soon and also that AF will be here bang on time so you can get going    

Diamonds- Amazing news about your scan  So glad that its all well with your LO. Could they tell the sex at 12weeks scan already?? Wow, im impressed! I asked at my 15 weeks scan and was really surprised that she could actually see that it was a boy, i thought you couldnt tell that early on, but apparently you can  Admire your patience, i could not wait to find out the sex 

Catherino- My EDD is 10/8, but since im having a planned c-section it is booked 1 week before on the 3/8, i will be 39 weeks exactly. Good luck with your scan tomorrow    

Hello to Hevan, Clomper and Lolsie 

Afm- Not much to report here, just have the last bits and pieces to sort out. Will be ordering baby cot and changing table today. After that i think i am done with the baby shopping list 

xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well... had a busy couple of weeks, my little sis had her prom!  

Yola - wishing you all the luck in the world!

missy - time will fly! Sending you lots of   and   this is your time!  

mejulie - so glad your getting under way again! You eat what ever your want, keep your mind and body happy!  

diamonds - Congrats on the 12 weeks!  So glad all going ok! Im the same as Lola, i didn't know they could tell so early on US, when we had our 16 week scan our boys were in wrong positions!  

catherino - Thank you!  Love there room, everytime I walk past it, i cant help but smile! Glad your midwife was a good one - I must say every member of NHS staff we have come across on the journey have been fantastic - can't fault them! So exciting that your bump is appearing!

lola - not long now to go!  

Afm - We have our 20 week scan tomorrow morning at 8 - am excited and a bit nervous to know all going ok - rationally I know there is no reason why it wont be as all been well so far... suffering a few pregnancy related things atm (tmi) piles, had a couple of nose bleeds, a really really spotty back, aches and pains in my muscles around my bump and a thing called spider naevi all over my arms, chest and hands!  On the plus side am feeling the boys move around a lot more now, they are really active.  Just worrying about the size of them and them growing at the same rate.  All been ok at measuring scans so far but this is the big in-depth one.


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies

sorry been awol, can't comment on my phone but I do keep checking in and keep upto date. 

Lolsie, Lola, Diamonds and Catherino glad all is going well with pregnancies, exciting times for you all.

Mejulie and Missy good luck for impending TX. It's your turns. Mejulie, hope all goes well for MIL.

Yola, sorry you don't feel like you fit in here anymore. I hope you come back to us, we are here if you ever need us. I wish you every happiness for the future and hope your dreams come true Xx

AFM - Have had a nightmare week. I got a lump in my left breast from a blocked duct, I tried to massage it out but it developed into mastitis, so got put on antibiotics. I have really perservered with BF but Zach is quite difficult to feed so when I got mastitis I made the very tough decision to switch to formula. While my milk was depleting I had to express to relieve the pressure. I was using a hot compress on the lump. I didn't realise that it had burnt the sensitive skin and I had continued to use heat from the shower to try and relieve the lump. I now have quite a nasty burn on my breast. I am in agony and am struggling to hold Zach. Not good. Saw a cranial chiropractor for Zach last week and that actually went well and she has made a lot of sense of things and thinks his reflux is as a result of the way he feeds. We start our treatment tomorrow so fingers crossed. Sorry it's a bit long winded from me and a lack of personals

Lots of love to all XXXX


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan - sorry to hear you've been having problems  Hope your first lot of treatment goes well today  

Afm - Had our 20 week scan this morning, took 40 mins and two sonographers to get all the measurements down, everything going well - they are happy with the boys sizes and growth... nothing abnormal noticed.  We now have all our scans booked in until end of oct! 8am every other Tuesday morning until they arrive!   We were very pleased and relieved! 

Hope everyone else is well and getting on ok, am hating this unpredictable weather, makes it so hard to make plans, saw on the tv earlier were in for an Indian summer Sept time - I hope there wrong (as usual) will be very big by then, don't want it hitting 90 degrees then!


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

Quick update from me. It wasnt a burn on my boob it was an abscess that burst. I'm now in hospital and due to have surgery this morning. Missing my little Zach-a-doodle sooooo much. It's been torture being away from him


----------



## Missy123

Oh Hevan hun I hope all goes well for you today and you are reunited with Zach before you know it but he needs his mummy well so you are in the best place to get it all sorted.


----------



## diamonds18

Hevan - you poor thing - hope the surgery has gone well and you are soon feeling much better and home with zach xxx

Lolsie - so pleased the 20 week scan went well and your two little ones are doing so well - scans evey week must be very reassuring too xx  when is you EDD? xx

Catherino - great the scan went well - it is amazing seeing how much the LO has grown in the first few weeks isnt it!! xx

MeJulie - hope MIL op went well yesterday?  Next week is the big week for you - have yuo had your bleed now? xx

Missy - 7 days to go until you start stimming....yipee - I bet you cant wait to get going again now? xx

Lola - wow you sound very organised - I guess that is the best way to be!!  Have you had much 'nesting' going on?  xx

Clomper - hi how are you and reuben?? xx

AFM - nothing much to report really - over 13 weeks now - next scan at 15 weeks.  Symptoms of nausea seem to be easing, tiredness still there but less so.  Boobies still excruciatingly painful!!  Have finally stopped the progesterone injections - they were so painful so that is a huge relief!!  My belly is getting bigger by the day - and it cant be baby so I am clearly just eating too much!  I have put on 8Ibs oevr 13 weeks - which cant be good.....I am trying to eat heathily but I am constantly hungry and wanting carbs.......Have a great day everyone - enjoy the sunshine!!


----------



## lola33

Lolsie- Congrats your scan  so nice to hear that its all well, isnt it?

Hevan- Oh hunni so sorry about your ordeal    it sounds painful. Hope you will recover soon and will be reunited with baby Zach very soon  

Diamonds- I better be organised, the baby will be here in 3 weeks!!! Oh progesterone injections....I dont miss those   I was also very happy to stop them at 12 weeks. I put on quite a lot of weight in the first trimester, im sure mainly due to me being on steroids, but the weight gain did slow down later on. It is not easy to eat healthy when you PG, i also craved and still craving carbs and could live on sandwiches, not the healthiest choice, completely gone off meat, even chicken for some strange reason, so my diet could have been better, but all my test have come back fine and also been feeling good, so im sure it cant be that bad. Just make sure you take your vitamines and you should be fine.

Hello to everybody else 

xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lola - glad to know I am not the only one who has gone carb crazy then!  I am also off meat - and the smell of chicken churns my stomach - havent touched it for weeks - which is really strange as before I was pregnant it was the only meat I really ate!!!  3 weeks - wow that must be so exciting!  Have you settled on a name yet? xx


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- I havent touched chicken since i got PG and i also always been a chicken person, it is so weired  I dont think i quite understand it yet to be honest. Names are so difficult, especially for a boy. We had a girl name picked out already, that was very easy, but boy names a bit more tricky, so we will see. The only thing is for sure is the second name will be Alfie after my DP late father.  We agreed that we will have it as a second name, although my DP is refering to the baby as Alfie already, i dont know if im ok with that    Have you been playing around with names yet ?

xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lola - I'm the same - got lots of girls names lined up - and so many I love - but boys I am struggling with.  And those I do like our friends and family have already swiped so it feels a bit odd to use the same name!!  I love the name Alfie - that is very cute!  If your DH is already using the name.....that means it will probably stick!!!      Its very strange but I am desparate to know if I am having a little boy or a little girl - but at the same time I enjoying the not knowing!! does that make sense??


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Hevan - sounds painfull  hope all went well today & you are back with your lo soon xxx

Missy - only 7 days to go  are you ready to start the crazy journey again? cant believe its a year since we started this thread xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - mil had op yesterday but has internal bleeding has been taken back in again this afternoon   taken 3hrs praying she is ok.
on a good note my af arrived on time today (amazing) need to call acu in morn to book my baseline scan on mon, have a good feeling this tx is going to work  

Luv to you all xxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- Sorry to hear about your mil, hope she will get better soon   Love how positive you are, this cycle WILL work   

Missy - best of luck to you too hun    Will be praying for the both of you  

Diamonds- I was absolutely desperate to find out, even had a sneaky scan before my DP got here  Very naughty of me  

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan - Sorry to see your in hospital   Really hope all went well! Hope you have a swift recovery!   

Diamonds - Yep we have them every two weeks now until they are here - it is nice but also reminds me how at risk they could potentially be.  Were being well looked after tho so no complaints.  EDD is 25th of Nov but they will be with us end of Oct at the latest as only letting me go to 36 weeks. Glad you've finished the progesterone, I did not miss that - 2 suppositories a day... Yuck! Bet you can't wait to see him/her again! Fingers crossed baby in good position to see sex!

Lola - I don't blame you... I was bursting to know too! I think after all the waiting we have all been through its nice to have good news to celebrate and for us, finding out felt like a really personal experience and we don't have many of those on the IVF journey! 

Mejulie - sending you and mil lots of   and   hope all is ok.  Must be a really tough thing to be going through.  Look after each other  

Hope everyone else is well!

Afm - hubby felt the boys move today - not sure which one but he felt the little kicks and saw my tum moving!  So did my little sis... first time anyone other then me have been able to feel any evidence of it! Was so pleased!


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - hope there is good news for your MIL today and she is doing better xxx  

Lolsie - wow how amazing that must have been for your DH to feel and see the little ones kicking!!  I am really looking forward to that moment.  I guess it must be worrying that you are needing to be seen more often due to twins - but at least you know you are being monitored closely!!  Are you going to try to deliver the twins naturally?  Unofrtunately I still have the suppositories for progesterone still until 20 weeks (yuk!) - just got to stop the injections!!

Hevan - hope you are feeling much better following your procedure yesterday xx

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## LolsieG

diamonds - How comes your having to use them that long? If im lucky enough to get to do it naturally, ill give it a go - really it just comes down to what they advise is safest for them... im certainly not going to put pressure myself to do it, if i can, great but just healthy babies will do me!


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie - My obstetrician says there is some evidence that the suppositories actually help keep the uterus calm - so its not that I still need the extra progesterone as the placenta is producing sufficient now - more about the effect on the uterus.  To be honest would stand on my head for the next 6 months if they said it would have any benefit!    I know what you mean about all that matters is the arrival of healthy babies - at the end of the day i dont care as long as LO comes out healthy!!  Had my Downs syndrome risk results sent over by my midwife - my risk is 1 in 58,000.........wow I was pretty impressed with that!!!  My initial risk based on age had been 1 in 175 so pretty impressed the bloods and nuchal scan had such an impact on the results!!!


----------



## LolsieG

diamonds - That's great... its another thing less to worry about!  Oh thats interesting re the progesterone, never heard of that before... not a nice way to have to do it tho - you do get used to them but was a relief when stopped!  With the two of them and the natural production, the nurse said 12 weeks was more then enough on them thankfully!


----------



## mejulie40

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well xxx

Missy - How are you? only a few days to go! are you ready for our bfps this cycle  xxx

Have baseline scan this morning, pray all is good so i can start stims tonight as ready to make my babies 
cant believe its been a year since our 1st tx, so much has changed for us all....
mil is now home & feeling much better, hope they got it all & she will not need chemo.

Talk soon xxxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- Best of luck on your baseline scan, hope it all looks good and you can start the stims    good to hear that your mil is feeling better 

xx


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - sending lots of   and   for your mil and your family! Hope all goes ok today!


----------



## mejulie40

thanks ladies...

All good at scan start double jabs this evening to super stim me 
have been feeling unwell today with flu like symptoms not sure if down reg drugs or i have caught a lurgy :-( oh well who cares cos it will all be worth it for that magical BFP...


----------



## Missy123

mejulie glad things went well with MIL and i'm sure they did get it all   
Glad your scan went well and you are now on your stims    Injections start thur for me and baseline next monday so i'm ready for our month.    


Hi to everyone else, i'll be a bit quiet this week as DH has week off and we have some jobs around the house to do but sending you all    and i'll catch up when I can.


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - so glad MIL feeling a bit better    Great that your baseline scan went well - another hurdle over - good luck with stimming this week     Keep us posted!!!

Missy - good luck starting the injections this week.  Enjoy your week off with DH - hope you get the jobs done!!  At least there is no chance of you being distracted by sunny weather!!!!! 

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## LolsieG

MeJulie & Missy - Good luck starting your injections this week! Will be   all goes well - sending you lots of   and   xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies, 

Missy - Hope all is well & the injections are not too painful. have a good feeling this is going to be a positive cycle for us both..bring on those BFP's xx

Diamonds, lola, lolsie, catherino - hope u r still enjoying being preggie xxx

Hevan/clomper - how are your boys bet they keep you busy xxx

Afm - 1st week of stims & injections have been much easier this time, just very tired & bloated with painful trapped wind  anyone know if ok to take windease or gaviscon during stims? have now finished work with four weeks off to focus on making our babies, very positive & relaxed which is great + dh home too next week. next scan mon pray both are active this time...

luv to you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie we both have scans on monday so double     Good luck hun.  How is MIL doing?   
lola nearly time    bet you are so excited and nervous     
Hope all the pregnancies and little ones and mums are doing well   

Hi Tigge and Yola if you are still reading.   

We have done all the jobs that needed doing so ready for a big chill now. First few injections done and next step monday if scan ok.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - hope all went well at your scan today xxxx

Afm - just had my scan only 5 little ones but as you all remimd me every cycle it only takes one & they can grow so much over next few days so i am happy  

Hello everyone else, hope you are enjoying the sunshine xxx


----------



## catherino

Hi ladies,

Me julie- glad MIL operation went well, hope she has recovered well and they have managed to get it all! You sound so positive this cycle which is great. Hope your Stimms going well. I was the queen of not responding but mine always got there in the end.    for you BFP this cycle xx

Missy- hope your scan went well today? Xx

Hevan- hope your back on the mend after your op? Enjoy the sunshine and days out with zach this week. Xx

Lola- not long now, hope your well xx

Diamonds- cycle bud how you feeling now? Have you found out the sex yet? How come you have so many scans? Is it coz you work for nhs? Xx

Lolsie- how are you? Glad your scans went well, how lovely that you can feel/ see your little ones moving around. I can't wait for that. Xx

Hi to everyone else xx

ATM- just starting to feel more awake, get more tired on work days. 12 wk scan all well and got a really clear pic of our little one! Starting to show now which is lovely but mostly looks like I've over eaten!!


----------



## Missy123

mejulie 5 is good    Glad you are happy and positive. When is your next scan?

Sorry for not doing all personals but I have things to do before it gets too hot, not that i'm complaining it's nice to see the sun.   
Hope all with bumps are keeping cool and Lola glad you aren't doing labour in this heat.   

My scan went well lining only 2mm so onto the next level and scan next wednesday where it should be growing nicely.


----------



## LolsieG

catherino - glad your scan went well, love the scan pics!   It is an amazing feeling when they are wriggling around   Wont be long and you'll be feeling it!

Missy - glad your scan went well! Hope all goes well next Wednesday and all growing well!  

mejulie - 5 is good! It really does only take one! We only had 3 eggs and look at us! Really hope all continues to go well!


----------



## mejulie40

Hi lovely ladies,

its a beautiful sunny day hope you can all enjoy it xxx

Just had 2nd scan & 5 follies from monday have grown well + it looked like there may be a couple of little ones coming along too. me very relaxed but can feel my ovaries working overtime, belly is so bloated but doc said good sign 

Hello missy xxxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Mejulie- fab news from your scan    5 follies is great!! And it is a vey good sign that they have all grown and it even a couple of small ones there as well, all looking very positive    

Missy- good that it's all went well with your scan as well  hope your lining is grow nicely till next week   

Catherino- 12 weeks scan is so amazing! The baby actually looks like a little baby already  

How is everybody else's doing?

Afm- have started my maternity leave now, so haven't been working since Monday. Very nice to have sleep ins, but must admit I have been feeling a bit restless as well  but not long now....just 10 days to go!!!  

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Lola - only 10 days to go wow must be so exciting 
how are you feeling, are you ready for the lo to arrive? 
lots luv xxxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- I'm feeling good, must say pregnancy have been good to me, so I can't complaint. I am ready with all the baby shopping, if I'm ready mentally I don't know   it's still feels very unreal tbh   I can say that I'm both very excited and scared at the same time. I'm just glad that my DP is pretty cool about things and keeping me calm. According to him I don't have to worry about anything, he will handle things.......well we will see about that   

Xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie well done on the scan    be good if the little follicles catch up too but glad the 5 have grown for you.   

lola 9 days now then    Enjoy your sleep ins while you still can. 

catherino glad the scan went well and you saw a clear pic of your little one.   

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying this sunshine.


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

MeJulie - 5 follies sounds great! when is your next scan?  I have a really good feeling about this cycle for you and Missy     Great you have 4 weeks off so you can really focus on growing those follies and then the little embies xxxx  Hope MIL is recovering well?

MIssy - glad the scan went well - what happens next for you? xx

Hevan - hope you are feeling much better now? xx

Catherino - glad you 12 weeks scan went well - it is a fantastic feeling!!  Yes about the scans - I used to work in maternity and they are looking after me which is fantastic - but also the Unit has a philosopgy of reassurance and a fundamental belief that better outcomes are achieved if women are suported to minimise their anxiety - and so additional scans if needed are part of that!!  I love going to see everyone who I used to work with too - so that is an extra motivator for me!!  xx

Lola - how are you feeling - cant believe you are having the LO next week - has it come around quickly for you?  How exciting - I bet you cant wait to meet your precious bundle now? xxx

AFM - had another scan this week - all wonderful and I am feeling very very happy.  Finding pressures of work very tough at the moment - and anyone who tells me the second trimester you feel more energy and start to 'bloom' is clearly lying as I am yet to experience any of that!! The nausea has gone; but tiredness , soreness and spots on my face are still here.......with the added bonus I now look like I have eaten far too many pies.........not that I would change any of this - but cant say the 'pregnancy' experience is an enjoyable one so far!!!!!  

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies, 

Diamonds - good to hear all is going well with the lo, hope you get to enjoy being preggie soon xxx

Missy - hello cycle buddie xxx

Lola - one week to go eek... x

Afm - Had final scan & have at least 6 follies, doc is happy with size of them so we have been booked in for ec monday morning. pray all goes well so i can get my triple et again :-} 

Luv to you all xxx


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - wishing you all the luck on Monday - remember, we only got 3 eggs at collection, am praying you get a great amount but if its low, dont feel down, I did and i wish I hadnt, it really does only take one!  sending you lots of love,   &  

Lola - 8 days, gosh! How exciting! Enjoy the rest!  

Diamonds - I feel the same, they are liars, I am not bloomin - had to go and by mat bras today 40F! Was not impressed so treated myself to a pink lining changing bag to cheer me up! lol!  

Missy - Hope all going well with your tx!  

Afm - Am now 22+4 had first chiropractor appointment this week as back/shoulders really starting to hurt now, hopefully with this and new mat bras this will ease up a bit.  Bump is so high atm, it starts immediately under my boobs, in fact they sit on it!  I feel huge!    Had another scan this week too, the guy doing it didn't seem overly competent to be honest, he was a bit strange - all seems ok tho and boys have had a growth spurt - 7th Aug is next one - hopefully we wont have him again!


----------



## Missy123

mejulie good luck for monday     you are ahead of me as my ET is not until w/c 6th Aug so I am relying on you to show me how it's done    

Glad to hear everyone is doing well and waiting for the next birth announcement Lola.   
Sorry it's not all lovely pregnancies    but it will be worth the 40F's Lolsie    and the spots and pains diamonds    and looking like you have over eaten catherino   

AFM next scan wednesday then monday to see if I'm ready for ET.


----------



## Missy123

mejulie hope EC goes well today    Can't wait for the update.   

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - good luck with EC today!! 6 is a great number - thats what I had at my last EC.  Really hope all goes well - look forward to hearing from you later xx

MIssy - good luck with the scans this week - glad everything is going well so far xx

Lolsie - wow 22+4 already - over half way!!  I am a 32G already so I know exactly where you are coming from!!!  And my midewife tells me I can expect ogo up another 2-3 cup sizes....eeeek.... bra straps are digging in already so goodness knows what it will be like at that stage!!!

Lola - this is the week you will meet your LO - how exciting xxx

Hows everyone else?


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update....

we have "4" lovely eggs & dh sample good. now we wait for them to get jiggy with it tomight  clinic said they will call in morn with update. feeling sore & tired but dh is being a fab nurse...

luv to you all xxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- great news!!! 4 eggies is fabulous      Fingers crossed they all get jiggy tonight     

Am a bit tired....will catch up with more personals later 

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - that's brilliant! When are they aiming for transfer?


----------



## Missy123

mejulie well done with 4 and hope they get really jiggy tonight     rest up and look forward to the good news tomorrow.


----------



## mejulie40

Just had call from clinic "3" little embies made it whoo hoo..
et booked for thursday pm, pray they continue to grow strong..  me so happy  xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie congrats on the 3.  
On phone so catch up later. X


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - brilliant!  Am so pleased, sending you   and   hope all goes well Thursday afternoon!


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - woooohooo       - great news about the little embies xxxx sending them lost of positive thoughts and growing vibes    . Make sure you get lots of rest over the next couple of days before ET xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie I am so excited for you, that is a brilliant and I hope they are even stronger today.    I guess you will have all 3 put back will you? 
Are they going to ring again this morning with news on how they are doing? I will check later after my scan. Wishing you loads of     for ET tomorrow.

Sorry it's just a quick one and hi to everyone but I have to jab at 8.30 and scan at 9.15 so it's a mad dash this morning.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - Thinking of you today , pray all is good at your scan.
let me know asap. sending you luv, hugs & tons of baby dust xxx

Afm - I plan to put all "3" back but have to wait until tomo to check how they are doing. have been sending them positive vibes & kisses to grow stronger every day. just cant wait to get them back   being more positive has def helped with emotions this cycle & i need to keep it for the next stage as always find it the hardest part of tx.


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - good luck with the scan today   

Mejulie - not long to go until your little three are back inside you ready to snuggle in


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - hope all goes well tomorrow and you have the 3 back safe and sound!  

missy - hope all is going well and scan was ok this morning!


----------



## Missy123

mejulie any news on your embies?      Glad you are so positive and it's helping.    Just think tomorrow you will be PUPO.   
Lola how are you doing? Are you ready to meet your little one?   

It's all exciting on here, lots happening and hoping diamonds, lolsie and catherino that you are all feeling ok.

Clomper and Hevan how are you doing? 

AFM scan was good, lining now 6.7 so moving in the right direction for ET next week. Next scan on monday then I will have a date for transfer.


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Mejulie- have my everything crossed that you will have 3 top grade embies to welcome back on to the mother ship   

Missy- so glad it is looking good  bet you can't wait to get reunited with your frosties 

How is everybody else doing??

Afm- I'm getting really nervous now, can't believe the big day is less than 48 hours away!! I'm not gonna lie, I'm absolutely terrified, not so much for the c section, but more for how is my LO will be doing, will I be able to breast feed him and so on. I'm just hoping that I will be a good mommy to him. I have zero experience when it comes to babies, I never even changed a nappy....so I am feeling a bit overwhelmed tbh, but I'm sure I will learn quickly, I will be getting a lot of support from my Mom and DP.

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Lola - You will be a fantastic mummy as your lo will be so loved by you both. try to relax & enjoy the moment you have waited soooo long for. sending you a huge hug xxx

Missy - Good news your lining was ok at scan.  xxx

Diamonds - How are you feeling hun? xxx

Catherino - Hope all is going well for you & the lo? xxx

Lolsie - When is your next scan, how often are you having them now? sounds like your pregnancy is getting uncomfortable xxx

Hevan - How are you feeling now hun? hope the lo is doing ok xxx

Clomper - How is life as a new mummy, is it what you expected? much luv to you all xxx

Hello Yola & Tigge xxx

Afm - feeling a little sore but otherwise ready to get my "3" wonderful embies back tomo. 

lots luv xxx


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - next scan on Tuesday, have them every two weeks.  Also have a consultants appointment next week! Am a little uncomfy but not too bad.  Will be worth it!  So excited for you, stay positive, Zita West helped me!    

Lola - 48 hours! OMG! How exciting!  Good luck! I hope it all goes ok!  

Missy - Yay! So glad your tx is going to plan! Hope all goes well Monday!

Lots happening this next week sending    and   to all!


----------



## Missy123

mejulie      for the 3 to be put back where they belong today. Good luck.


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - how exciting that your transfer is today - hope it has gone well today and the 3 little ones are safely back on board    so glad you are feeling positive - keep that PMA up over the next couple of weeks    

Missy - so glad your lining is behaving and  all is on track for an ET next week - you must be feeling very excited now too xxx   

Lola - it must feel very strange to know by the end of the week your little boy will be here - but how exciting - I am sure you will be an amazing mum - you will know instinctively how to give your LO what he needs xxx  Wishing you good luck for tomorrow; look forward to hearing your birth announcment!! xxxx

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

My wonderful "3" babes are back with their mummy & daddy. 2 x grade 2 - 6/7 cell &
1 x grade 3 - 4 cell. love them so much already...


----------



## Missy123

mejulie    so glad they all made it and are now back with you.      on being PUPO, hope I can join you soon hun.


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - congrats on being PUPO! So pleased it all went well, rest up and stay  !


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - congratulations on being PUPO!!! Great that they are safely back inside.  Hope they are snuggling in well - make sure you take it really easy over the next few days - lots of R&R xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Lola - pray all went well yesterday & the lo is in your arms xx

Missy - How are you hun? xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - all good so far, just been taking it easy watching olympics - day 6 just praying they are getting comfy in there. i so need this to be our time  

xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - Olympics have been inspiring haven't they - Jessica ennis was simply fantastic last night - and Mo Farrar!!  So glad you are taking things easy - I am sure this is going to be your time - sending heaps and heaps of sticky "snuggle in" wishes your way    .  When is your OTD?  Do you think you will last out to then or test early?  Xxxx

Missy - big week ahead for you too - hope everything continues to go to plan    

Lola - really hope everything went well yesterday and you are resting up in the hospital with your little bundle xxxxx

AFM - really struggling at the moment - I broke my back when I was younger and it is coming back to haunt me - I am in absolute agony and having to spend most days lying on the floor doing absolutely nothing. Very fed up - wouldn't change being pregnant for anything but not enjoying it at all!  Physio thinks it is the hormones sending the " relaxin" into my pelvis and back which has caused instability and therefore the pain.  I am dreading getting my bump now as this is before I get big.......what will the pain be like later on in my pregnancy!!!  Have got to try to go back to work next week as took this week off to try to give my back a chance to rest - but hasnt helped at all!  Also, DH has lost his job which as you can imagine is incredibly worrying and scary with baby on the way - he's clever and amazing ( clearly I am unbiased) so I am sure he will get another job soon, but still can't help worrying a bit!! Also it is the summer and every one is away so very little recruitment going on at all at the moment.


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - after last time i havent even bought a test as only want to do it on otd 16th august.
so sorry to hear your back is still causing probs, must be such a nightmare. you wait all this time to be pregnant esp after your journey & now you cant enjoy it! 
not good timing for your dh to lose his job either but will keep my fingers/toes crossed he finds another soon. 

lots luv & hugs to you both xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - best of luck at scan today, hope you get your transfer date  xxx

Afm - still taking it easy & talking to my embabies daily. dh getting more stressed out this time than me but told him what ever happens we will deal with it, even if its TRIPLETS!
ha ha.....


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies. Transfer is sat morn. Im on phone but will do personals when i get chance. Triplets sound fab mejulie. X


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - brilliant news - hope all goes well Saturday morning  

Mejulie - hope your not finding the wait too bad... poor hubby, I think men tend to worry on a practical level, it was me who was more shocked initially with twins but since we found out I think my dh has the pressure of keeping us all financially secure on his plate, I've just been worried about carrying them and them being safe and sound!  What ever happens you will so happy you wont even worry about it! A friend of mine has ivf triplet siblings, 3 different embryos, they are now 18!   

Lola - Hope all went well and you are recovering with your LO! So exciting!  

Diamonds - sorry to hear your having back trouble, mine has been playing up (I have no previous trauma, just the pg and huge boobies) have been having weekly apts with a chiropractor, appears to be helping so far, had my 3rd apt today!  

AFM - 24 week growth scan tomorrow, really hope we have two happy boys, growing well and safe and sound!


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - fantastic news bet you are happy all on track xxx

Lolsie - i think you're right about men looking at it differently. i'm just focusing on the next stages...positive test & scan showing something. then we can start looking at everything else. 
pray those little ones are waving happily at you tomo xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie - good luck with the scan tomorrow - wow 24 weeks - another big  .....I am 17 weeks this week - feels like it is going so slowly in some ways....but then fast in others!!

Mejulie - I don't blame you for waiting - I think it messes with your mind so much if you test early......good idea to not have any tests in the house too!! Triplets would be scary but amazing......      . Have you got anything nice planned for the next few days to keep yourself occupied?  Any symptoms yet or are you being very good and just ignoring them all Sending you even more snuggling in vibes for your little tribe    

Missy - great news - how many will you be transferring? Xxx

Hi to everyone else xxx

I can't believe it is only Monday night - I am shattered already from work and still another 4 days to go!!!!


----------



## LolsieG

Just a quick note - All went ok at scan, fluid appears equal and they still have a nice amount of growing room, twin 2 (Finlay) was a bit behind in measurements today, sonographer said nothing to worry about at this time as sometimes one can have more of a growth spurt then the other catches up.... 24+2 weeks today, Harry estimated weight 1lb 11oz & Finlay estimated weight 1lb 5 oz.  
Have consultant appointment early Thursday morning so hoping for reassurance again as can't help but feel a little worried, hopefully by next scan at 26+2 there will be a smaller size gap.


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while. Was away last week. So much to catch up on. 

Mejulie congrats on being PUPO. Sending lots of sticky vibes Xx

Missy how are things going? Do you have dates? 

Diamonds sorry you're not enjoying the pg so far. It'll all be worth it tho. Hope DH finds another job soon. Xx

Lola congratulations hope you are all doing well xx

Lolsie lovely names for your boys. xx

Catherino how are you doing? Xx

AFM - I'm much better thanks for asking. Got an infection last week so was back on antibiotics. All looking ok now and the skin is starting to heal. Zach changes so much everyday. He is so gorgeous. We get lots of smiles, gooing and gurgling. He is a bit grumpy this week though as its his 12wk growth spurt and he is teething. He is sleeping well at night as well. 

Hope you are all well. Lots of love XX


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - love the names.... pray they grow stronger every day so you can relax  xxx

Hevan - hello  good to hear you & the lo are both well xxx

Afm - not so positive today  have had heavy tender boobs since et (know it could be drugs) but woke up with everything changed.. boobs norm, lower temp & tum no longer bloated...i know its early days but its messing with my head aaarrgghh... apart from that all ok hee hee x


----------



## catherino

Mejulie- congrats on being PUPO! Positive thinking all the way now for your 3 little ones. Must be great that you have the Olympics to keep you occupied. I can't believe how well were doing. Been trying to stay awake for it, but if not I've been sky +

Missy- glad all is going well and you got your transfer day! You will be joining mejulie soon. Xx

Diamonds- sorry your having back troubles must be really uncomfortable. I really haven't had anything to grumble about so have been really lucky! Just tiredness tht defeats me every evening, I work for my day off at the moment!

Lolsie- pleased all went well, and lovely names you have picked. 

Afm- had consultant apt today, all went well apart from having a trainee who couldn't find heartbeat! Was terrified! Then he found it straight away! Xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie you can't go by the symtoms or lack of any as it's different for everyone and the meds and ec changes things too.
Extra   for you hun.   

hevan glad you are ok and zach is doing well.    transfer is sat morn.  

Thinking of you all but on phone so personals are hard work as still trying to get the hang of touch screen and technology!


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - Hope all goes well tomorrow morning!   

MeJulie - Hope your ok - hang in there, stay positive! Enjoy the sunshine and relax.  Sending lots of   &  

Catherino - thank you! Glad all going well!  

Hevan - Glad your on the mend and all ok with Zach  

Afm - Had consultant appointment yday, he is happy with scan results and boys growth so far, he wants me to attend a twins clinic they hold at the hospital for monitoring every two weeks until boys are born... apparently there is a twin boom in the area atm and they struggled to get me into the clinic until 12th September.  Luckily have a midwife appointment in 2 weeks so that falls pretty much in-between! 
With our scans every two weeks as well going to be at the hospital a lot! Am hopeful Finlay will catch up a bit with Harry by next scan at 26 weeks.
Also saw a consultant re my under-active thyroid condition, he is happy with how my levels have been, they have been steady for years now and no fluctuation through pregnancy, is happy for me just to have one more blood test around 28 weeks then not again until 6 weeks after boys are born.  So all going well atm! 

Hope everyone else is well and has a fab weekend, enjoy the


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - thats great that you are all doing well xxx

Missy - best of luck tomorrow hun, what time do you be at the hosp? xxx

Afm - just had some brown spotting very light at mo so im really praying it is implantation bleed. i also suddenly feel exhausted, body is so hot. i just feel something is going on in there  please stay with me my little ones ....

talk soon xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie transfer is 11am, just in bed chilling now watching the diving.
Hope your 3 are implanting and that's the spotting. It's about the right timing.   .
I will let you know how it goes tomorrow    for the thaw.
Hi to you all and catch up tomorrow. X


----------



## Hevan81

Thinking of you Missy, hope all has gone well and you are PUPO XX

Mejulie hope it's implantation. Keeping everything crossed for you XX

Lolsie glad all is going well XX


----------



## Missy123

I'm now PUPO, both 6 cells survived 100% and are on board. One they said was a boy embie as it played up and didn't transfer the first time so had a second transfer as it was so sticky it stuck in the catheter.
I also felt crampy after and saw a little blood in the dish when they were checking they were gone which I have never had before. Fingers crossed it means they were in the right place.

mejulie how are you doing hun?


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - fantastic news they both made it & you are now pupo with two beautiful embabes. pray they stay sticky in there until otd xxx

Afm - not great  Bleed much heavier red with cramps & cervix feels lower now which is not a good sign. been on bed rest all day just praying one has stuck xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Missy -    congratulations on being PUPO - glad the transfer went well - my bf had a "sticky" transfer and she now has a beautiful little girl.....so girls can be troublesome too!!!!  Sending you lots of positive hopeful sticky vibes    . How are you feeling now after the transfer?

Mejulie - hang in there - it must be hard if you are bleeding - but you had three little ones put back so in am sure one of them will have nestled in xx. Feeling exhausted is a good sign    

Hevan -can't believe Zachary is already 12 weeks old....time flies by!

Lolsie - so glad the twins are doing so well xxxx love  the names. 

Catherino - so glad everything is going so well for you xx

Can't believe the Olympics are over......have loved it - what will we do with our evenings again now!!! Xx. Off to watch the closing ceremony now !!!


----------



## Missy123

mejulie hope you are ok hun and still resting. Thinking of you and     

will do more personals later. x


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - hope those embabes are getting comfy in their new home xxx

Diamonds - the olympics have been amazing to watch. bit lost what to do with myself now its over. hows u? hope your back is ok hun xx

Lola - hope all is ok xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - been bleeding red blood all weekend, no cramps but enough to fill a pad. trying to stay positive but its getting harder have to wait till thurs to test, its gonna be a long week.......


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie you have more chance of bleeding with multiples and i'm praying and thinking of you hun.  
I know it is hard to stay positive but we have to live in hope.


----------



## LolsieG

Missy -   on PUPO!

MeJulie - Don't give up yet! Stay  ,   one stays for you - sending lots of baby dust 

Diamonds - Olympics have been fab, think team GB did us proud! Hope all ok with you


----------



## Hevan81

Missy. Congrats on being PUPO! Sending lots of sticky vibe XX

Mejulie. Keeping everything crossed for you. Try to stay positive. Hope the next few days fly by xx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie how are things hun?    Has resting up helped with the bleeding and have you spoken to your clinic? Can they not up your progesterone? You are in my thoughts and


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Many thanks for all your positive messages xxxx

Missy - when is your otd? are you back at work xxx

Afm - still have med bleed which is driving me nuts but temps very high so i have my fingers crossed for thursday.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - i am on higher dose of meds but its not stopped the bleed x


----------



## Missy123

mejulie I have my fingers crossed for thursday for you too.     
My OTD isn't until the 24th so week friday. I got made redundant so not working at the moment which has been easier for appointments but not to keep me occupied.
Not sure if either of us will be sane by our OTD's, don't think I could cope if I was in your shoes but what dosen't break us makes us stronger.
We have all had to be strong to get this far (some more than others)    and we are all still here for one another    and wishing.


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - got my fingers and toes crossed for you - only 2 days to go now.  Really hoping this is your time   

Missy - good that you aren't working so can focus on yourself and your little embies snuggling in   . You are right - what doesn't kill us makes us stronger.....But I am wishing and hoping that both you and Mejulie do not have to face anything but positive news and joy xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

I tested this morning & its a BFN will test again tomo but i just know in my heart it hasnt worked  
its just so hard, i really thought that if i took time off work & did all the extra meds it would be our time but i guess its just not meant to be......

Missy - make sure you get that bfp for us xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Oh mejulie i'm so sorry that today's test wasn't better news      for tomorrow for you. 
I'm not sure if it's not meant to be or just unlucky, i'm undecided on why it's not happening for us but I know you have had sad outcomes but you have got alot closer than I ever have. 
I'm not feeling too positive that I will get a BFP ever but thanks for feeling positive for me in your state of mind.    I wish things were so different for us.


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - I was so sad that you have not had good news today - really hope tomorrow may bring a different outcome for you.  I dont know what to say as I know how devastating that negative result feels - just really hoping for tomorrow for you     

Missy - try to keep up your PMA - I know it is hard, but there is every chance this will work for you xxx


----------



## mejulie40

As expected still a BFN for us this morning 
feeling very numb & poor dh looks ready to burst but i sent him off to work the poor love. 
not really sure what we will do next...off for a good cry, scream & shout lol....

Missy - pray this means it must be your turn as one of us always gets a bfp  
stay positive hun & I will be sending your little ones lots of positive vibes to stay with their mummy. xxx

Thanks again ladies for being here as it really does help...

xxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie I really don't know what to say    Life can be so unfair. Do what you got to do, scream, shout, have a good cry but remember we are here for you.
Take care of each other and when you are ready you will know your next step.


----------



## catherino

Me Julie - I'm so sorry to hear of your negative today, I had all my hopes on you. Life is so unfair! Big hugs to you and dh   
Xxxx

Missy- stay positive, hope your not going too crazy in the wait! Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie -       . Just nothing I can say - I am so sorry this hasn't worked - look after yourself and your DH  and I know you will find a way to get through this together.  We are here for you whenever you need us.  Life is just plain cruel and unfair xxx

Missy - hang in there xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - how are you? only a week to go until your otd...
have you been symptom spotting or trying not to think about it..

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - feeling ok, just booked a wks holiday in oct to get us away from it all. 
we have decided to try nat until end of year & if no joy may change consultant for 2nd opinion before we try again in the new year. 

luv to you all xxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie glad you are ok and have a holiday booked. Hope the natural way works and you won't need to change consultants. You never know when you least expect it.   

Hope the rest of you are doing ok and thanks for the positive vibes but not feeling too positive as had the same feelings as last BFN cycle, twinges in my ovaries and no sore breasts. 
Week today to find out but starting to feel like I won't make it that long before AF.


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - Am so sorry to see that it hasn't worked for you again... glad you have a holiday booked, sounds like a plan.  Always helps to have something to work towards, be kind to yourself and try not to put to much pressure on yourselves, really hope a natural bfp is on the cards for you! You deserve it after everything you have been through this year.  

missy - don't give up home!   I had next to no symptoms that weren't drug related on my 2ww.  Hope you find this week ok and can stay positive.  

diamonds, hevan and catherino - Hi to you all, hope your all getting on ok!  

afm - Was feeling strange last night, breathless and lightheaded, with a really heavy chest so DH took me to walk in centre, the gp said my blood pressure and pulse was really high. She did an ECG and wanted me admitted to be kept an eye on, the maternity bit wouldn't take me so she sent me to a&e, they put me on a drip and paracetamol by iv and we sat there until 3 this morning when they said bloods and everything had come back normal and we could go home! 
The nurse thinks I may have over done it a bit yday and also that they are so high atm that they were crushing something they shouldn't have been. Mostly feel ok today, had a funny few mins earlier when laying on my side, have spent the day just resting up. 
Everything seems to be ok with the boys, moving round loads, we see them again Tuesday... really hope Finlay has had a growing spurt and caught his brother up a bit!


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Missy - try to stay positive, twinges in ovaries could also be a good sign but i know its prob  driving you nuts!  2ww really is the worst part of tx...
sending you a big hug hun xxx

Lolsie - glad you are all ok, must have been a real worry. pray all is good at scan on tues & the boys are growing nicely xxx

Diamonds - when is your next scan? hope you are feeling ok & your back is not being a pain. hows your dh getting on with job hunting. xxx

Catherino - how far are you now? any strange cravings xxx

Hevan, clomper & lola - hello x

Afm - Enjoying the sunshine by being lazy in the garden... me & dh have spent time talking & making plans incl making more time for fun & laughter... got on scales this morn & almost passed out as i put on 8lbs this cycle...guess its diet time for me before my hols... need to lose 2lbs per wk... i will need my zumber workout again....

lots luv xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie more fun and laughter sounds a fab tonic    and good for you for thinking zumba to lose those extra pounds you have gained during tx. I'm thinking I need a holiday too.
Lolsie hope your twin has caught up with his brother tomorrow    

Hi to everyone else and hope all is well. 

AFM well today I am 9dp3dt and getting scared of bursting my PUPO bubble. No signs here


----------



## mejulie40

missy - sending tons of positive vibes & babydust to your embabes to make sure they stay sticky & give you a magical 
" BFP" on friday  xxxx


----------



## catherino

Mejulie- glad you have holiday booked for oct where are you off to? It will do you both good to get away from real life a while!
I'm good thanks I'm 18 wks 3 days! Started to feel a few flutters which has been lovely and emotional.
I feel awful sharing it all with you when you are going through what you have, think that's why not been on as much.

Missy- hold tight, I honestly had the same symptoms for both my bfn as I did with this one. So please try and stay positive.  

Hi to everyone else, hope all well and had lovely weekends in the sunshine!
Xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - we are going to gran canaria in oct, can't wait.
PLEASE continue to update as i love hearing how you are all getting on with your pregnancies. always makes me smile never sad xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all, just a quick note - 

mejulie - glad to hear you have been arranging lots of nice things and enjoying the sunshine  

missy - not long to go, hang in there, sending you lots of   vibes!  

catherino - its amazing when you start to feel them isnt it! Such a stange feeling... my two make sure I know there in there all the time now! 

AFM - had an awful night sleep last night worrying about todays scan, all was good, the placental flow and fluid levels are brill, the boys are a nice size, only about 3oz's between them based on estimated weights this time around, the lady we had today was experienced and thinks the last couple of scans have been over measuring the leg bones which have made the boys seem difference weights/sizes.  She was very happy with how they are growing and reassured me immensely about Finlay and his size!  Will definitely sleep much better tonight!


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie glad they are both doing well.


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - so glad all was ok at your scan yesterday. you can relax knowing your boys are growing well xxx

Missy - any symptoms or twinges? are you crawling the walls yet lol... i have my fingers & toes crossed for you hun xxx

Afm - dh surprised me by taking yesterday off work, we went to rye for lunch & had a lovely relaxed day just walking & talking. feeling so much better, he really is my rock...


----------



## Missy123

mejulie I just wonder what we would do without our DH's, yours sounds as good as mine and we are very lucky to have them even though I can be a real cow at times he just takes it in his stride! 
No, no real symptoms and yes I feel like spiderwoman.    I have had a few sweats after eating but seem ok today and have felt last few days like I have something stuck in my throat but probably scratched it. Just looking for things that aren't there really.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - the 2ww is a nightmare with nat & ivf, i'm always sure my boobs have changed or feel something is different etc, its amazing we are still sane lol... 

our dh do put up with us but imagine if they had to go through it oh my god that would be a nightmare hee hee xxx


----------



## Missy123

I have always wanted to try an injection on DH especially the clexane as that hurts and I haven't got a gap between bruises on my belly.   
Us females are certainly the stronger sex.


----------



## diamonds18

Missy and Mejulie - you are so right about us being the stronger sex......but only because we have such "rocks" behind us - my DH has been amazing too throughout the whole fertility journey - not sure what would do without him....and you both sound like your DH's have been equally supportive.  Mejulie - how lovely he surprised you with a day off - how thoughtful and supportive.  Great you have a holiday to look forward to - time for yourself and DH to regroup and have lots of fun together.

Missy - I felt exactly the same in both my cycles - no difference really - so hang in there and stay positive    

Catherino - good to hear from you - glad things are going well xx

Lolsie - so glad everything went well with your scan and the boys are both doing well xx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - Have my fingers & toes crossed you get that magical BFP in the morning xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Just popped on to say it's a BFN here this morning. 
Catch up with you all later.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - sending you a huge hug hun. here if you need us xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Oh no Missy - I am so gutted for you - just so sorry xx


----------



## LolsieG

Missy -   am sorry to hear it wasn't to be this cycle. x


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie and Missy so sorry to hear of your BFNs. Its so unfair. Sending you both big hugs XX


----------



## catherino

Oh missy I'm so sorry. No words can make it better. Big hugs     xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - hi hun, how are you? hope you are feeling ok & able to smile. will you try again soon or wait until next year...

tx is such a tough journey, i really believed it would work with all the extra meds etc...
we have been talking about adoption, fostering etc but i just dont know, want to have a family but feel so lost at mo...


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies thanks for all your thoughts they mean so much.   

mejulie i'm bearing up, still get the tears over nothing but it's early days and only got AF yesterday so more tears as it takes away your last glimmer of hope.   
How are you doing? You have a lovely holiday to look forward to, i'm so jealous.    Maybe that's what we need but then I think the money could be spent on immune testing.
I too have thought of fostering and adoption but not sure if i'm really ready to move on to that step. How many times do we put ourselves through this before we move on?   
I asked for a lap when I spoke to the nurse and she thought I had already had one so is going to mention it to the doctor, just feel I need to be further checked like we are missing something.   
You would have thought after 6 tx's I would have had a sniff and don't want to add my remaining FET with my last 2 embryo's (7 & 8 cell) to my list of BFN's.   
I'm here if you want to discuss what to do next but maybe that would be better after you have had your nice relaxing holiday, it may make you feel more chilled.   

Sorry no personals but I will catch up with you all soon and hope you are all ok.


----------



## yola

mejulie and missy

I just wanted to say im so sorry you didnt get success ...... its such a hard journey . I am in exactly the same place as you both ,unsure what to do next. If either of you need to chat you know where i am 

big hugs

yola xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All - just a quick check in to see how everyone is getting on.

Missy and MeJulie - hope your both ok xxxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies 

Missy - Hope you are ok hun, sending you a hug. xxx

Yola - Good to hear from you, how are you guys? any idea of what you are going to do next. xxx

Lolsie - When is your next scan bet its great to see the boys, is it strange to think they are in your belly, must be wonderful. so happy for you guys xxx

Diamonds - How's things? hope your back pain has eased. when is your next scan, will you find out the sex or do you want it to be a surprise xxx

Catherino - Hello... hope you & the little one are ok xxx

lola - hello... If you are still reading, hope all is ok xxx

Hevan - just love the picture... such a cutie... wish i could get a cuddle xxx

Clomper & Tigge - Hello xxx

Afm - we have our follow up appointment tonight, have lots of questions but feel we will prob change consultants if we try again next year.
had a mini break down last night, two ladies at work going on maternity leave this week & although i'm really happy for them just made me think about tx & pain of not yet having our own family. dh is really low too & cant seem to shake his sadness. counting down the days to our hols as we really need to get away & spend some quality time together. 

lots luv xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - hope the appointment tonight goes well and you are able to get some direction from the clinical team.  Lots of women at my clinic had tried other places first and then got success at the clinic I went to - so if you feel it could help you don't stay with the same place just cos you have been with them so far - a fresh pair of eyes could come up with something that may make the difference for you.  Where are you located? I had my treatment in London and the two clinics there that have the highest rates of success in the whole country are ARGH and CRGH.  Lots of women come from across the country to them.  May be worth checking them out if at all convenient?  I am not surprised you and DH are struggling - this is one of the hardest and most difficult thing to get through - I know you probably think it is easy for me to say being pregnant now - but I had 10 years of not being able to get pregnant for one reason or another and I can honestly say that it is the toughest thing I have ever faced with DH - and I've the toughest part of it all.  A holiday sounds perfect timing - give you both some space and time to think about what you want to do next and what is best for you both.  I am sending you heaps of hugs    


Missy - hope you are doing ok? xx are you having a follow up appointment?  I think every woman/ couple is different about the foster/ adoption call and when to stop fertility treatment.  I have a friend who tried 8 times and finally got her BFP and another who tried one cycle and then went straight to adoption because she couldn't face another cycle - both are now incredibly happy but made such different choices.  It is just so unfair and tough that it hasn't worked for you this time - I know what you mean about holidays vs treatment  - we made decisions not to go anywhere special for a couple of years because we needed every penny for treatment - but at the same time in hindsight I think if you can at all afford it some time out with DH is really important to help you get through it together. Xxxxxxxx  

Yola - lovely to hear from you - I hope you are looking after yourself and find a way forward xxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies, sorry for not posting for a long time, but have been very busy. We welcomed our baby boy on the 3rd of august, his name is Leonel  The c-section went just fin and I recovered and healed quickly, it wasn't half as bad as I was expecting. My little man on the other hand had a bit of dramatic entry to the world, he had fluid in his lungs and had to go to a neonatal ward for a few hours for monitoring. He was never in any danger, but it was still a bit scary.

Lolsie- good to hear your boys are doing well 

Mejulie and Missy so sorry to hear your news     it is just so unfair. Thinking of you both 

Will catch up with more personals later, loads of love to everyone 

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Lola - Congrats! Have been dying to hear how you got on! Glad the C-Section went ok - poor Leonel, sounds scary! Glad he is ok and doing well!  

MeJulie - Next scan in Tuesday morning.  How long until you go away?? Certainly sounds like you could both do with it.  You need to let out what ever emotions you feel, wont do either of you any good to bottle them up - you shout, cry, and scream as much as you need to.  It took us time to grieve after our failed cycle.  And to me,  it feels very cruel that after all you went through before this tx hasnt worked! I am truly sorry for you both


----------



## mejulie40

Lola - so good to hear from you.
many congrats on the birth of your son xxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- thank you so much hun  How did your follow up appointment go? Enjoy your holidays and try your best not to think about IF and tx, at least for a little while, your really deserve a break, you have been so brave and strong  

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Lola    on your little    hope you are both well.   

mejulie hope you have a lovely holiday you so deserve it. How did your FU go?   

Hope all is going well with the rest of you   

AFM off to docs for some more bloods today including vit D, waiting for FU and probably going to sort level 2 immunes aswell. Will have to travel for them as they do nothing in the west country.


----------



## LolsieG

Quick note from me - had 28+2 scan this morning, all good.  Boys growing nicely, fluid levels are equal.  There both breech at the moment and estimated weights are currently 2lb 14oz and 2lb 8oz so there very happy with that.


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Hope you can enjoy the lovely sunshine this week...

Lolsie - yay! your boys are growing well & all is good xxx

Missy - hope your follow up gives you some answers xxx

Lola - Hope you & the family are well, how is he at night hope you are enjoying being a mummy. xxx

Diamonds & catherino - hope all is still good for you mummys to be xxx

Yola - hi hun xxx

Afm - Follow up waste of time really but doc said we should keep trying as can get pregnant. wants me to wait a couple of cycles & do bloods again also some other immune tests before we try again.
both have decided we are not ready to give up yet.

Sunday we got the good news that we have a new nephew & i was really happy but 1/2 hour later totally lost it, sobbed my little heart out & could not stop, has upset me sooo much.
guess i thought we would be next to have a baby in the family & thats why its so hard. oh well feeling better tonight & going for a cuddle with the cutie on sunday might steal him hee hee

lots luv to you all

julie xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

MeJulie - I compleately get that, after our failed cycle at the end of last year our niece was born on the 21st Dec... meeting her was the loveliest and hardest thing, when I held her for the first time she was less the 12 hours old, i cried my eyes out - thankfully everyone knew what was going on with us and I didn't look entirely  but it was so hard.  Once that initial meeting was over, I really enjoy spending time with her.


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - thanks hun, that must have been really difficult for you too. 
its funny i dont get upset about you ladies being pregnant , prob cos i have been part of your journey to get there & just so happy its worked for you all. oh well have to get on with it & find a way to enjoy life again.. its just so hard to smile when inside you want to scream  
how are you finding your pregnancy? bet you are getting big  when do you plan to finish work xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

julie xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

MeJulie - Let it out! Scream as much as you want!  
Yeah am getting big now - my mum keeps telling me i'm about the same size as she was at full term...! As I work from home am able to carry on the same at the moment.  If I was in an office still think I would have packed it in by now. Walking, talking, sleeping and breathing are getting very difficult lol!


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - working from home must be much easier for you. guess you're going to be a big momma by the end.. hee hee...
have you seen much of the olympics? its just been amazing, we only live 35min train journey from it but had no time to get up there, real shame. x


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - Big but neat thankfully, I appear to be all out front atm, fingers crossed will stay that way  
Have been loving the olympics and paralympics - the olympic park looks amaze.  My mil and fil have been up there lots this week as they have a family friend thats a Team GB swimmer - Natalie Jones, she got bronze in one of her races in the week.  They have been raving about it... i would love to have gone but have left it too late now. No way would I be able to walk around!

Hope everyone else is well and has a lovely weekend!


----------



## mejulie40

Hi lovely ladies,

How are you all? hope all is well in your worlds.....

Went to meet our one week old nephew on sunday, he is amazing, so tiny, love him to bits. they also asked dh to be his god daddy which has put a smile back on his face 

Still havent lost the extra lbs from tx   Hols in three weeks & trying to get my zumber fitness going but its so hard, have zero energy after work & just want to sit with my feet up! 

Love to you all

julie xxxxx


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- Glad to hear you enjoyed meeting your new nephew  Don't be too hard on yourself about the weight, the amount of meds we put into our bodies when going through tx, no wonder we all end up with some extra pounds  just don't put yourself through unnecessary stress at the moment. Just 3 weeks to go hey, I'm sure you will have an amazing time 

Lolsie- when is you due date? Sounds like it's not too far off 

How is everybody else doing?  

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - 3 weeks will fly by and youll soon be off relaxing... don't worry about your weight, everything our bodies go through its bound to have an effect  

lola - am 30 weeks today, drs will only let me carry them until 36 weeks so 6 weeks left at the most... had a bit of a scare and hospital visit friday eve, turned out to be just braxton hicks and nothing else thankfully - babies were monitored as was I and we left the delivery unit at about 1am.  Am hoping they come of there own accord but not just yet! 

Been quiet on here last week or so, hope all ok with everyone! x


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - glad everything is ok must have scared you both. 
has the time passed quickly for you, cant believe you may have them in 6wks eek... xxxx

Lola - still not started my zumba but have managed some sit ups  hope you & family are well xxxx

it is very quiet on here... hello missy..diamonds...catherino...yola...hevan...clomper xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies sorry for being quiet, you know how hard it is to brush yourself off after another BFN.    Didn't want to bring you down with me.   

mejulie well done on the sit ups    Bet you are looking forward to that holiday, how big is your suitcase?   

Lolsie how exciting on only having less than 6 weeks left before you meet your little ones.   

lola hope you are enjoying your little one.   

diamonds and catherino hope things are going to plan for you both. How long left for you both?   

Hevan and clomper bet your two are growing so fast, can't believe how the time is flying by.   

Yola and tigge how are you ladies doing?   

Hope I haven't missed anyone.    

I'm still waiting for my FU and my vit D results but hopefully will get them back this week. I have got to have my level 2 immunes done but still in a dilema on where to go for them.
Sort of settled on serum but DH dosen't want to he says cardiff as it's closer but it's alot more expensive. I think the greece tests are slightly different to the ones in the UK on NK cells etc.
So going to wait until I have my FU and test results back and book somewhere to get them done as we could ponder for ever!


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - Don't ever feel your "bringing us down", we are all here to listen to you and support in any way we can   Hope all ok when you get results. 

MeJulie - It does feel like it has flown by... i think having so many appointments/scans etc has kept us in a routine and this has made it feel like its going faster!  I love Zumba, cant wait to get back into it! It was Zumba that helped me loose a stone between tx last year.  Where is it your off to on hols?  

Afm - Another scan today, after our scare friday was nice to see them! All went well Finlay (twin 2) now estimated weight at 2lb 11oz and Harry at 3lb 4oz. Placental flow and fluid all ok. Fin is presenting twin and is head down. Harry is breech.  Plenty of time to turn and there not worried, if one is ready to go they will let me have a try naturally its only if neither are head first they would go straight to c-section.  Have first antenatal class tomorrow eve and had a letter from the education co-ordinator re a twin antenatal on 15th oct also - if boys are still in there then, will be 34 weeks.

Had baby shower on Saturday - was a fab day and boys have been truly spoilt as have we.  They pretty much have everything they could poss need now and room is finished! Just waiting for them!


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie glad things are fine with the boys.    Thanks for the words.   

AFM blood result is that vit D was normal (70) so that shot that theory up the   . Going to ask for a lap/hysto at the FU which should be any day and then level 2's.


----------



## lola33

Missy- good that your vit D results are normal. Immune testing is so very confusing, i felt totally overwhelmed when I was deciding on which one to do and which tx to have   I had all the test and tx done in London......veeeery expensive indeed    also i always had that little voice questioning if I even needed all of those meds, because as you know immunes is still a bit shady and not all doctors believe in it, but we try whatever is necessary in the end of the day and there is so many ladies on FF that were successful after immune tx   Best of luck with your tests and you can PM me any time if you have any questions and as Lolsie said we are here for you, so don't worry about bringing us down 

Lolsie - your baby shower sounds lovely  Great that your boys are doing so good. Would you rather give birth naturally or c section?

Afm- everything is going pretty good here, Leonel has grown  a lot, went to weigh him yesterday and he is now bigger that the average for his age, he was actually a bit below when in the first couple of weeks. No wonder he is putting on so much weight, he eats constantly    hope it continues this way 

Hello to everybody else here

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Lola - so glad Leonel is growing well and all is good!    
I'm not sure which i would rather - just want them here safe.  I like the idea of having a planned c-section and knowing when they will be here but at the same time if i go into labour and all ok with first baby it doesnt mean the second one wont need intervention and I could end up having to deliver then have an emergency c-section, I dont fancy that too much! Its in the lap of the gods really. 

Missy - I don't really know anything about the tests you are having... sorry you haven't found an answer yet!  

Off to first antenatal class tonight! Looking forwards to seeing hubbys face lol!   Also have a early postnatal course booked for Monday, covering breastfeeding etc. Should be interesting.


----------



## mejulie40

Lola - sounds as if leonel is growing well & all is good 
do you find youself watching him all the time? i couldnt take my eyes off our new little nephew xxx

Lolsie - how was the class hun?
hope you are feeling ok xxx

Missy - we have been talking about having more tests but not sure it would make it better or just stress me out more, esp if something bad was found xx

Hevan - how is your little cutie, hope all is well xxx

Diamonds & catherino - are you ladies ok? not been on for a while & miss your updates xxx

Yola/tigge - hello xxx

Afm - starting to feel normal again & have my smile back 
been doing my zumba this week & its given me more energy  plus my bloated tum is finally looking flatter... counting down the days to our hols...

luv to you all xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - class was good thanks, didn't really learn anything new but was nice to feel we were doing something in preparation.  Have got a sinus infection and braxton hicks have stepped up a gear so feeling a bit sore and achy atm.  Glad you are starting to feel more yourself!


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies how are you all?

Missy and Mejulie how are you both doing? Sounds like you are both taking positive steps for the future xx

Lolsie can believe your boys are nearly here! How are you feeling?

Lola glad to here Leonel is thriving. Are you by or bottle? How are you enjoying motherhood?

Diamonds and Catherino how are the pgs going? 

AFM all is well. Zach is 19 weeks tomorrow. He is developing so quickly. We have started weening and seems to be going ok. We have a good routine and keep ourselves very busy. Can't believe I'm back to work in 2 1/2 months tho! 

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Hevan - lovely to hear from you - gorgeous piccie!  Wow 19 weeks already - it goes by quickly!  Are you going back to work full time? Xx

Lolsie - glad the class went well...mine don't start until the end of October - have got NCT classes booked - the first one is on a Sunday from 10am -3pm......DH took some convincing about that one!!  

Mejulie - glad you are feeling more positive again and getting your smile back. Zumba sounds great !!  Has been sooooo long since I have done any exercise now I have forgotten what it feels like!!!  When do you go n holiday? What tests are you thinking of having? Xx

Lola - great to hear Leonel is doing so well? How about you - how are you recovering from the c-section? Xx

Missy - you shouldn't worry about posting here even if you are feeling down - that's what we are here for    Good news that the vit D tests were normal.....have you decided on what to do about the immune testing and whether to go to Serum or not?  Read lots about that clinic that sounds very very positive.

Catherino - how's the pregnancy going? Xx

Clomper - hope you and baby Reuben doing great too? Xx

AFM - now nearly 24 weeks - only 14 weeks until c-section day - feels like time is flying but at same time really dragging too!!!  Had a bit of a scare this week as buba has been kicking vigorously since about week 19 but then didn't kick at all for about 24 hours - so I called my consultant and went to the hospital for a scan...but midwives tried to use the sonocaid to find bubs's heartbeat first - and they couldn't find it .....so after what seemed like ages to me they called the doctor to do a scan.  I was a mess!!  But now feeling much happier again - apparently buba is very low down and in a position that is hard to detect.  Today felt hardly any kicks too- but trying to stay calm! 

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend


----------



## LolsieG

Diamonds - glad everything was ok after all, it is worrying, we had a similar thing around the same sort of gestation, one of the two boys was just having a quiet day. Happens every now and then still. Try not to worry   Enjoy ur class Saturday, I've got an early parenting class for couple of hours in the morn, covering breast feeding etc. been accepting all the classes the nhs have offered.

Hevan - 19 weeks old already! Wow - bet he has a real character now too! I am measuring at 38 weeks already (am 31 today) so very uncomfy most of the time atm, lots of Braxton hicks still too. Just can't wait for them to be here safe & sound!

Afm - had another hospital trip Friday night after trip to gp for sinus infection, he wasn't happy with strength of Braxton hicks so sent us to delivery again... All ok and they carried out plenty of tests, trace, internal, scan etc. they were happy that boys were ok and quite happy in there.  They also did a swab of cervix that can apparently give them a likelihood of me going into natural labour in next two weeks - it was negative so was reassuring to us! Have twin clinic with consultant Wednesday.


----------



## mejulie40

hello lovely ladies....

How are you all? very quiet on here.. wot have you all been upto....

We had a wonderful holiday. lazy days by the pool & on the beach.... evenings eating yummy food & drinking sangrias... ummmm wish we were there now.. has chilled us both to the core & put us back where we were before tx... have our smiles back again ....

talk soon

julie xxx


----------



## LolsieG

mejulie - been wondering how your hols was - glad you had a lovely time! Sounds like it was exactly what was needed!  

Afm - We've had a bit of a week, last weekend I swelled up to ridiculous proportions and was checked out for preeclampsia, all was ok, spent Monday in the Antenatal assessment unit at our hospital, had our scan Tuesday and went into labour.  Our hospital's neonatal unit was full so they had to transfer us to another hospital - one that could take all 3 of us, should the drugs to delay contractions not work.  

I had the steroid injections and then we were shipped of by ambulance to Brighton - around 110miles away from home in Colchester. I was given lots of drugs to hold of contractions and they thankfully took effect and I was allowed to travel home Friday.  The journey set things off again and found myself back in our local hospital Friday night, was given pethidine and allowed to just sleep... again they subsided.  

Am still contracting but not regularly, its knackering but boys are doing ok and there not concerned about them - just my body thats had enough! Have follow up appointment with consultant this morning...not sure will find out anything further, think its just a check up.  Am now 33+2, wont be going past 36 so not long left now at the most! 

Been wondering where everyone is! Hope your all well!   to all!


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Just a quick update. I had ET today, PUPO yay! 

Great to see so many success stories from our group. 

Mejulie may our turn next   

Afternoon now....

Tigger x


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - so good to hear from you. many congrats on being PUPO.... pray this is your time hun xxx

Lolsie - wow you have had a crazy time... glad all is ok xxx


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie what a rollercoaster you had but glad all is well, have they told you to rest up?   

mejulie glad you had a fab holiday    Nice to hear you both have your smiles back.

Tigge such great news that you are PUPO     

diamonds    that the little one was hiding for the scan and gave you a scare but    that all is well and you don't have too long left to wait.

yola how are you doing? 

hevan, clomper and lola bet the little ones are growing nicely.

catherino are you ok too hun?

Hi to anyone I have missed.   

AFM still waiting on my follow up    Had a lovely weekend away to London with the girls and still recovering


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - sounds like you had fun with your friends.
any idea how much longer your follow up will be? how are you both feeling about it all... xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is well xx

Tigger huge congrats on bring PUPO!! Good luck and hope the 2WW isn't too torturous xxx

Mejulie glad you had a lovely hol, sounds like it was just what the doctor ordered! What's next for you? Xx

Missy hope you haven't got much longer to wait for follow up xx

Lolsie what a time you've had of it. Sounds like your boys don't want to wait to meet their mummy. Hope you're getting plenty of rest xxx

AFM - we are doing well. It's been 13 weeks since I had my op and I'm still not healed! They hope by the end of the month. Zach is growing so quickly. He can sit for a short while unaided. He now has breakfast and lunch. We've been doing swimming lessons which he loves. He is off to nursery this afternoon while I go to work for a keep in touch day. Xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Missy look after yourself and take the time you need to recover.

Lolsie I hope things have settled for you. The steroids really help if you do have to deliver early.

Diamonds I hope you little one is behaving and not worrying you. 

Mejulie thanks keep the praying going I think we need all the help we can get.

Hevan I hope you heal soon, remember to look after yourself. 2ww is torture as usual. Feeling quite rough on all the meds.

Lola great you are enjoying parenthood after the struggle to get there.

Yola how are things with you?

AFM 3dp3dt feeling sick each morning, could be the oestrogen tabs or prednisone. OTD 22 Oct as clinic do not do blood test on Sat. Step daughter (13) not keen on me having twins as it would be so hard to pick two birthday presents! Working from home so getting lots of rest. 

Tigger.


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - i always find 2ww is worst part of tx... drives me nuts!! pray it goes quickly for you with a magical BFP on otd xxx

Hevan - sorry to hear you are still tender poor thing... sending you get well vibes xxx

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Tigger - congrats on being pupo, hope your getting on ok! Hope the 22nd comes round quickly for you! Look after yourself... Sending lost of baby dust!!  

Mejulie - hope ur well  

Hevan - sounds like Zachary is coming along great guns! Hope u heal quickly!  

Missy - glad u had a nice weekend away. Do u have a date for follow up?  

Afm - This week has carried on pretty much the same as last contractions still coming and going... Spent Wednesday night in hospital and came home yesterday.  Boys still hanging on in there quite happily - am 33+5 today.  Have scan and consultant appointment on Tuesday to get c-section date.  Will be on countdown then... Am thinking will be sometime week commencing 22nd Oct as should be no later then 36 weeks.

Been using the down time to start Christmas shopping! Early even for me!

 to all - have a lovely weekend!


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Lolsie good idea to get the Christmas shopping sorted now as you are going to be busy enjoying your boys. I hope the week of the 22nd is celebration for both of us. Keep the baby dust coming. 

Mejulie it is dragging a bit and I keep looking up what stage of development they might be. I've done that each time so should know it off by heart. Should be ready to start attaching today or tomorrow. So tempted to test early. 

AFM clexane injections are quite sore. Ready for another lazy day, DH doing overtime to pay for the treatment, stepD off to her Mums for the weekend (she moved in full time with us this year so suddenly full time Mum to a teenager rather than weekend!) stepD made me breakfast in bed so she is quite a treasure. 

Tigger


----------



## Missy123

Tigge I hated the clexane injections, ended up black and blue.    Don't test early    Hang in there and sending   

mejulie how are you doing and what is your next step?   

Lolsie how exciting to get the date    You can start my shopping after if you like, I would hate for you to get bored.   

Hevan nice to hear from you and sorry everything hasn't healed yet.    Nice to know Zach is growing well and loving swimming. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.   

AFM I finally have FU booked for 7th Nov with the actual consultant this time so hoping for some answers.


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - lol! Ok am hoping to get most done by start of nov. then wont have to think about it for another year! So glad u have a date... Really hope you get the answers you need.

Tigger - she sounds like a diamond... Will keep everything crossed tightly for you! X

Having a lazy weekend - am pretty much on bed rest now.


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Lolsie enjoy the rest any extra growing days for you boys will help get them home quicker. A friend had twins at the same time as I had my DD and she was so ready for deliver at 38 Weeks, you could see the boys wriggling while she slept. Good entertainment when you are resting in hospital! Step D is a diamond and tries to look after me.

Missy I am collecting sever bruises. I hope all goes well with your follow up. At ours he offed to add the clexane and steroid at it had been to perfect cycles with BFN. We are going for it covering ever option. I was worried I would bleed but nothing so far after day of transfer. Cervix bled during ET which is normal for me and was before the clexane. 

Tigger


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Tigge - have you gone crazy yet & any symptoms? sending tons of babydust & possitive vibes your way hun xxx

Lolsie - how are you hun? hope all is still ok for you & the boys xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - had a wonderful afternoon yesterday with our 6wk old godson who is sooo cute & cuddly but i broke down again when i got home..sobbed for an hour, didnt even tell dh said it was a sad part on downton abbey that made me cry lol.... feeling fine now but will this pain ever go if we dont have a child? i'm starting to feel this could be it just me & dh forever & its just so heartbreaking...
hardest part is i only have you wonderful ladies who understand no best friend to cry on & i dont want to stress out dh its so tough. thanks for being here xxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All 

Mejulie good you find some comfort here. I Know my DH worries about the emotional effect this process has on me. I am on a roller coaster of emotions at the moment. Feel a bit sick since ET mainly before food. No spotting, good or bad? Crampy abdo, normal on al these meds. Keep the baby dust coming  . 

Tigger


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie- am glad u find u can be open and honest on here, as for crying everyone needs a release. Never good to bottle it up.

Tigger -sending more baby dust! Hope all ok. I didn't have any spotting or symptoms at all.

Afm -boys still behaving! Had appointment yesterday with consultant and scan. Scan went well and have c-section booked in for Friday 26th! 9 days to go!


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Mejulie how are you today?

Lolsie great to hear the boys are behaving. I'm feeling fairly stressed especially as this will be our last go. I know what will be will be and nothing I do now will change the outcome. 

Tigger.


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - I am feeling much better thank you. we are using our monitor this mth & im praying hard it works nat....
How are you getting on, must be crawling the walls by now  will you def wait until otd or are you getting itchy fingers... xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - good to hear all is still going to plan  must be exciting to have your date.
seems to have passed so quickly 
xxx


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie - sorry you have been feeling so sad and upset about everything - it is so hard to stay positive and keep going - especially when you see friends and family with little ones; and new babies are the hardest.  I really hope this month trying naturally will work for you  

Tigge - congratulations on being PUPO - not long to go until OTD now - hang in there - hope this is your time  . I had no different symptoms to my negative cycles really - you really can't tell!!   

Lolsie - woohoo - glad the boys are doing well - how exciting to have a date......how far along will that make you?  You must be soooo excited to meet the little ones 

Missy - great you have a follow up booked - really hope they have some answers for you and can help you plan what to do next xxx

Hevan - glad to hear Zachary doing so well, sorry that you are taking so long to heal...home you are soon feeling much better xxx

Hi to Clomper, Yola, Lola and Catherino - hope all is well with you all?

AFM - 27 weeks now, getting quite podgy!  C- section date set for 4 January, so 11 weeks to go.....9 weeks until I start maternity leave.  Feeling exhausted quite a lot of the time but I don't care, just feel very very blessed.  Buba has started kicking properly now and I can see him/her move in my belly now!! Very strange feeling.  Finally plucked up the confidence to go baby shopping this week with my mum, got loads of stuff - mum totally spoilt me and buba - felt very special!  All the big stuff is on order now like the cotbed and furniture and pram etc....now just got the nursery to get decorated!  I never thought this would happen for me, so please hang in there missy, Yola and Mejulie - there is hope and you will get there xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all,

Diamonds - will be 35+5 on delivery day. Can't believe that this time next week they will be here!  Great that you have your date so early, sorry if ive missed reason but how comes ur having a c-section?

Tigger - how u getting on? When are you going to test??   

Mejulie - how's ur week been? It does feel like its fine really fast! Mixed emotions atm, but scared for the op and that they won't be with me as they'll be taken to scbu, will miss being pg but also really looking forwards to meeting them! 

Hope everyone else is well... Have a nice weekend! It's our last one as a couple... Will be a family of 4 by the next one! Eeeek!


----------



## tigge66

Hi all

Mejulie I have tested early and it is a BFN so far. Not holding out much hope as in the past I have got BFP 3 or 4 days early and I am now 11dp3dt  . 

Lolsie hope the op goes well. Say yes to all the pain killers afterwards. Make sure you rest between scbu visits unlike me when I had E. Having a c-sec was quite a surreal experience especially as I am a nurse and kept watching the monitor. All very civilised and planned even though it was a semi emergency at 31 weeks. Feel a bit jealous but you so deserve your bundles of joy. Remember to enjoy. Hopefully they won't need to be in scbu for long. 

Diamonds great that you are progressing well.   for you new year bundle of joy. 

Tigger


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - are you ok hun. could still be you are testing too earlyso dont give up yet.
sending you a huge hug xxx


----------



## tigge66

Mejulie thank you for the  . I sent my DH out to buy another test and he got an OV test kit instead, I then had to explain the difference to SStepD. Been back and swapped for Clearblue HPT. Hope your natural try goes well, I was told when I was about 43 that IVF with own eggs was no more likely to happen than natural. 

Tigger


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie - I am having a c-section because I broke my back when I was younger and have pins in place and had a bone graft ..so big chance I won't be able to deliver naturally and docs not willing to take the chance that I may get into difficulty. Also big chance I won't be able to have an epidural due to where none graft and pins are....so docs feel better to plan an elective c-section than wait for me to get labour.  Plans to have it at 38 weeks.  35+5 is a great stage to get to with twins....you must be pleased.  I know what you mean about having a c-section - I am quite scared about it, but I know it will be better overall for me and buba!

Tigge - really hope the result tomorrow is positive for you   

Mejulie - how are you doing? Xx

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - How are you? did you test again or will you wait until the morning... bet its driving you nuts!! feel for you hun...
sending a huge hug & tons of babydust.. send me a pm if you want to talk more xxx

Missy - How are you? hope the apt helps you guys xxx

Diamonds - good to hear you are still well & lo is growing strong.. you def give me hope it can still happen 
keep us updated as love hearing about you all xxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm -  i'm on day 14 of my nat cycle & the persona monitor showed a big "o" on days 12/13 (not showed this for mths) we have been jiggy with it all mth, all the fertile signs/symptoms are high so i believe i am pupo nat until i test in 15 days.. i need lots of babydust & positive vibes from you ladies to make it happen... very positive as just feel different already xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies, tried to send  dust but phone not having any off it :-(
Just pray that we have some more bfp's soon and some healthy littles ones too. 
Going to get my level 2's done next month   pray that helps.
Lots of love to you all. X


----------



## diamonds18

For Mejulie and a natural bfp this month xxxx


               

For everyone else to get their bfp too xxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

thanks ladies xxxx

Tigge - pray its a bfp for you this morn hun xxx


----------



## Missy123

Tigge good luck honey.      xx


----------



## diamonds18

Tigge - lots of luck for today


----------



## LolsieG

Tigge - hope it was a bfp for u this morning! X


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

It was a BFN for us today from bloods .... this is the end of our IVF journey, time to move on and live a more 'normal life', plan holidays, tidy the house! 

Thank you everyone for all of your support and encouragement on this rollercoaster journey.

Wishing everyone every success.   

Tigger


----------



## mejulie40

Tigge - bigs hugs xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Tigge - so sorry


----------



## LolsieG

Tigge - So sorry, look after each other


----------



## Hevan81

So so sorry Tigge XXX


----------



## tigge66

Thank you all for your support.   for your journeys.

Tigger


----------



## lola33

Tigge66- so very sorry about your bfn    

Hello to everybody else, sorry haven't posted for a while, will catch up with everyone very soon

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Tigge i'm so sorry honey    This journey is so cruel it's unbelievable.   

Sorry I haven't been about much either but just finding things a little tough and still waiting for that FU on the 7th Nov.   

Love to you all. x


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - pray all went well today & those two cuties are now in your arms xxxx

Hello everyone xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie hope all went ok yesterday    

mejulie how are you doing hun? 

Hope everyone else is ok   

AFM well I have booked my level 2's at last after much debated on where to go, we decided on Cardiff as it's the closest and most convienient to do in a day. Still about 3 hours from home.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - must be good to sort out where you are going, when do you think you will try again? xxx

Lolsie - Hope you & the boys are well xxx

Diamonds - hows things with you? when is your next scan xxx

Catherino - hello hun hows your pregnancy going? xxx

Lola - hows life as a mummy? Is it harder than you expected. my sil is so tired with the night feeds etc..  xxx

Hevan - how are you feeling now hun? bet the lo is growing quickly xxx

Tigge, yola & clomper - hello xxx

Afm - well its now 8dpo & i'm very hot & have had weird dreams but no real symptoms.
this is the first month in ages we have been jiggy with it every other day(tmi)& i pray it helps us get that magical bfp. we are also still very chilled from our hols which should help  

luv to you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie how are things?    Hoping all that jiggyness has done the trick this month.   

How is everyone else?   

AFM less than a week until follow up at last    then only a few days until we get our level 2's done! 
Not sure whether to use our last 2 frozen 7 & 8 cell or to go for a fresh cycle as still have drugs in the fridge that go out of date march next year.


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Missy- sorry you have been struggling a bit lately    it is very hard when it comes to making all those decisions. I  theory a fresh cycle have more chances of success I think?? Good luck with your FU and lev 2 tests.

Mejulie- Hope and pray that you will get your BFP      Holiday to seem to have a positive effect on people actually I heard a lot of times about people that conceive on or shortly after holidays.  We went for on a holiday just before my successful cycle  Mummy life is not always easy, but believe me after being through what we all have been through I honestly would not dare to complain. Must admit that I am a bit more spoiled that most new mums because both my DP and my mother have been helping me a lot and since I don't exclusively BF I have been able to get help with those night feeds. Otherwise it would be a bit hard, Leonel is 3 months on Saturday and still eats pretty much every 2 hours around the clock 

Diamonds- don't worry about the c-section. I know it's deferent for everybody, but actually procedure is pretty much pain free and honestly the recovery is not that bad either, it just the first 24 hours that can be a bit tough, since you can't move a lot, but you will probably be back to almost normal in a few days. You bound to be a bit sore for a few days after giving birth regardless in what way. Personally, I am very glad that I chose to do a c section. 

Lolsie- how did everything go?? Can't wait for an update from you 

Catherino- how are doing? When is you LO due 

Hevan- how are you and baby Zack? Are you going back to work soon? 

Tigge- thinking about you    

Afm- Finally feeling a bit more confident in the mummy role  the first couple of months was a bit of chck to me I must admit lol. I never been around newborn babies, so zero experience  But now I'm almost an expert  Leonel is doing fine, eating well, sleep is a bit of hit and miss, I'm still waiting for that magic night when he will sleep for at least 6 hours straight, but I think 4-5 hours is our record so far, only happen a 
Couple times though usually it's still feed every 2-3 hours   will start to introduce some solids next moth, maybe he will sleep for longer then  

Love to all

Xx

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - hope all the tests give you some answers. think if it was me i'd go for a fresh cycle esp if still had drugs. xxx

Lola - the feeds must be exhausting for you but also fantastic to have that lo in your arms xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - well...  had nausea all day wed-thurs, very tired, temps high, waking up in mid night with weird dreams & just feel something going on in there. but this morn it seemed diff temps down, boobs norm etc so i did a test but bfn. i know its only 12dpo & could be too early but just feel if it was happening its not any more 
trying to stay positive, will test again sunday but feeling so fed up at mo! xxx


----------



## catherino

STRANGER ALERT!!! Lol

Hello everyone I'm so sorry for not being on for so long! I feel awful as you have all been asking about me!

Have tried to catch up with all your posts so forgive me if I miss anything in personals!

Mejulie- how are you feeling? Everything crossed for your nat BFP. Xx

Lolsie- hope all went wel with your section. Hope your doing well xx

Missy- not long until you fu apt bet you can't wait to get all your results together and decide what to do next cycle. Hope all goes well xx

Diamonds- cycle bud! Sorry that you had abit of a scare Hun, I would of been a mess to. Glad all is ok LO must like hiding away! It's good that you have c section booked and just after Xmas how lovely. How are you feeling? Xx

Lola- glad you are settling into motherhood now, hope leonal is doing well xx

Tigge- so sorry for you neg cycle. Hope your keeping well xxxxx xxxxxx

Hevan- cant believe how quick Zachary is growing, how did he get on at nursery? Xxx

Clomper- hope your well and you had a lovely holiday xx

Hi to anyone else I have missed

AFM- I'm now 29+1 weeks can't believe how quick it has gone. I've been really well apart from the odd cold but that comes with the job! Trying to dodge chicken pox and slapped cheek but have had extra bloods done to check my immunity. I am going on mat leave in 4wks with weeks hol . I can't wait as  my back is starting to get sore at work. Am getting pretty big now especially at the end of the day, baby is very active during the night and on my bladder! But I love it very strange to see your tummy moving!
I didn't buy anything until I was 25wks but now we haven't much else to get, baby is going to spoilt by all.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend lets hope no rain tonight for those going to fireworks! Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

14dpo today so i tested but still bfn   
will wait till wed & if no af will test again  
keep your fingers & toes crossedfor me...

love to you all xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all, just a quick update... Boys arrived safe and sound 3 mins apart on the 26th as planned. Harry was 5lb 8oz and Finlay 5lb. Boys spent 4 days in special care and we came home Tuesday. Breast feeding going well, am alternating between bottle and breast each feed.  I've healed up nicely, just a little sore sometimes. Hope everyone else is well! x


----------



## catherino

Lolsie- congratulations on the birth of your lovely boys. So pleased they are both healthy and feeding is going well. Enjoy every minute with your 2 little bundles. Xx


----------



## diamonds18

Lolsie - congratulations - so glad your boys are here safe and sound.  Enjoy being a new mummy xxx


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie congratulations on your 2 little ones and glad all went well.

Mejulie fingers crossed my sweet.  

Love to everyone else. X


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - many congrats to you...
must be amazing to have those two little ones in your arms.. very jealous but so happy for you.... xxx

Afm - af arrived this morn & we are disapointed but we are also ready to have another go... nat is so much easier on the heart than ivf... i believe it will happen...

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie big    for AF arriving this month    I believe it will work for you too    and it's fun trying    roll on your jiggyness. 

How is everyone else doing? Hope you are all keeping warm.   

AFM FU tomorrow   

Love to you all    x


----------



## lola33

Lolsie- big congrats on the safe arrival of your baby boys     good to hear that you recovering well, was it a natural birth or a c section? Enjoy this special time and update us a bit more when you get a chance.  

Missy- good luck with FU tomorrow, hope it can give you some answers , let us know how it goes   

Mejulie- oh sorry that it didn't work this time    but I love your positive attitude , I absolute believe that it WILL happen for you too    and yes trying naturally is much nicer  

Catherino- Wow time flies, not too long now  Buying all the baby stuff is so much fun, I'm an addict when it comes to baby clothes, haven't gone all crazy about the toys yet, Leonel is still fairly young, so can't really enjoy all the toys yet, but just wait a couple of months...will definitely get a jumperoo, I'm pretty sure he will love it. 

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - hope ur apt went well & you get some answers xxx

Hello everyone else... what have you all been upto? are you ready for christmas xxx

Afm - we have changed our consultant but stayed at same clinic. had day 3 bloods & nkc test on wed, just need to book an apt to get results, hope these will give us some answers so we can decide if its worth trying ivf again or just continue our jiggyness & see if it happens nat 

luv to you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi everyone.    Hope you are all ok.

mejulie hope the tests will help you decide which path to take.   

AFM my FU was ok nothing exciting and no real answers so today we travelled the 320 mile round trip and got our level 2's done.
My consultant thinks we are wasting money but I feel that doing more cycles without knowing is wasting even more! He won't treat me if it shows anything but is happy for me to be treated elsewhere.
So mejulie our wait goes on but now for results.


----------



## lola33

Missy- Sorry that you found FU not as helpful as you were hoping for.....but unfortunatey it is usually the case with FU, in the end of the day doctors don't really know the answer to that big question WHY DIDN'T IT WORK??!! I remember not getting any real answers either after my FU when I got my BFN. Regarding immunes, a lot of docs don't believe in that, but I totally understand why you are going down that route, been there, done that myself. Fingers crossed you will feel that some of your questions are being answered after levels 2  

Mejulie- Good luck with the results hun, hope it will be some positive news there   

Hello to everyone else  

Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Missy & mejulie - hope the results give you some answers!  

Catherino - glad to hear all is going well! We bought lots of our bits before 30 weeks as was worried with the two of them would be too big to enjoy sorting the nursery.  

Lola - hope all is well  

Afm - Thank you all for the congratulations! Boys are doing really well, pretty much all healed from c-section. Had first day on my own with them today as hubby's gone back to work, it went well


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

Mejulie praying for a natural miracle for you. Have lots of fun trying xx

Missy hope you get some answers from the tests. What sort of things do they look for in it and where would you go if something does come back? Really really hope everything works out for you xx

Lolsie glad to hear all is going well. Bet you can't believe how quickly it's going? Xx

Lola hope you and Leonel are doing well xx

Catherino not long now xx

Hi to everyone else

AFM Zach is 6 months old today. Can't believe it. It has gone so quickly. He is sitting by himself, rolling over sporadically. I go back to work in 3 weeks


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - wow! 6 mths already..
how are you feeling about rtn to work? x

Lolsie - good to hear you & the boys are well... how are you getting on with being on your own with two little ones must be so fantastic to hold them xxx

Missy - hi hun, hope all these tests help our dreams come true too in 2013.. we have waited way too long xxx

Diamonds - hows everything, are you in pain with your back xxx

Vatherino - hello xx


----------



## Hevan81

Sorry, Diamonds. Knew I'd missed someone. Hope you are well, how is it going?

Mejulie I'm not looking forward to it. I have done some keep in touch days. Just don't want to leave our little bubble! Hope 2013 is your year xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone,

Hevan - omg - I can't believe Zach is 6 months old already....time flies by.  You are going back to work about the same time I am planning too in terms of maternity leave - but not sure it will feel long enough - and from what you are saying it probably wont!  Are you going back full time? X

Missy - when will you get your results on your immune tests?  Must seem like such a long frustrating process for you. would you consider changing clinic to see if they had a different approach?  Really hope the next stage gives you seem answers and a clearer plan x

Mejulie - have you booked your appointment to get your results?  Hope you are having lots of fun getting jiggy in the meantime    It must be so hard for you - 2013 will be the year for you and Missy xx

Lolsie  - glad to hear you are all healed from the c- section.  Is it what you imagined it would be like with two little ones? Great that your first day alone with them was a success  

Lola - how old is Leonel now?  Are you enjoying being a mummy? xx

Catherino - hiya - great to hear from you!  Can't believe we are in the final few weeks now...scary but so exciting! You sound very organised with everything you have got.....I am miles behind - hardly got anything and to top it all had a big order with John Lewis which they today told me they had cancelled......arghhhhh- so got to go back over everything and reorder.......you started antenatal classes? When you starting maternity leave X

AFM -  been to hospital tonight as hands and feet swollen up and generally feel really run down and exhausted.  Hospital concerned could be early stages pre eclampsia so back for more tests on Friday.  Great news was buba was doing really well with lots of movement and heart beat very strong.  Doing loads of work on the house at moment which is very tiring at weekend, plus still working full time....go on maternity leave in 6 weeks time though - cant wait!!  When feeling rough just keep reminding myself of the journey we have been on and how extremely lucky and privileged I am to be pregnant (but doesn't take away from the fact that For me the majority of pregnancy symptoms suck!!!!)..........haven't started Christmas shopping yet though I am going to need to get organised since pretty soon I don't think I am going to be able to waddle very far!!!!

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all ok and looking forward to Christmas xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies...

what have you all been up2?

its so wet, cold & miserable here today.. they say its going to be a very cold winter bbbrrrr..

Got my apt at clinic with new consultant next wed to get bloods results & see if he can offer any better options for us.

love to you all xxxx


----------



## catherino

Mejulie- hi good to hear you have your new consultant appointment, lets hope they can give you hope with ideas and results to make next year your year!
Weather has been awful today we took the kids out at work but they were getting blown away so had to come in!

Diamonds- sorry you not been feeling great, I have just started to swell at the end of the day to. Find it hard at work to sit down so on my feet mostly. How did you get on fri with tests?
I leave work next fri 30th! I've got holiday to take so took it before mat leave starts. 
We're also doing stuff to house, having new bathroom fitted so I know how tiring it all is.
Not long now for us! 

Missy- have you had results from level 2 test yet? Hope your well xx

Lolsie- hope you and the boys are well xx

Lola- hope your well and not having too many sleepless nights xx

Hevan- hi when are you back at work? Soak up every last mummy minute with your gorgeous little man xx

Clomper- hello, hope all ok with you and Reuben xx

Hello to anyone else I've missed.

Afm- am doing really well growing by the day now and everyone telling me how big I am! I've had 3 ante natal classes so far which have been ok, next week is breast feeding and discussing different poos! DH face was a picture! Lol 
Cannot wait to leave work now as looking after 16 2-3 yr olds everyday is getting tough. Having one will be a breeze lol had a lovely surprise baby shower last week which was lovely. This baby has been very spoilt so far!


----------



## Missy123

diamonds hope you are feeling better.   

Hevan 6 months old, where has that gone?   
mejulie have you not seen any results yet? Hope they give you the answers you need.   

Hi to everyone else, will catch up with you all properly soon but been so busy helping mum as she is having a new kitchen fitted and I have her washing and cooking to do.
My results showed my TNFa was in it's mid 40's, should be no more than 30 so will need some help there. All else was ok. So will need steroids maybe intralipids got that to sort out yet.

Love and    to you all


----------



## mejulie40

Hi Everyone,

Hope you have not been caught up in the floods ;(

Got my appointment with the new consultant tomorrow & feeling a bit anxious about the results... pray he can help us as feeling less positive this week.
Sometimes i find this all so hard...will it ever get any easier or is this just the beginning of more heartache ahead of us.................

oh well i will update you all tomorrow eve xxxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie good luck with your appointment honey     keep positive and sending more     your way.

Will check in later but lots of    to everyone.


----------



## Missy123

EC booked for w/c 11th Feb.    Really hope this is the one.  

Mejulie how did it go today? 

Pop back later to check.


----------



## diamonds18

Just a quick post to see how your appointment went MeJulie? Xx 

Missy - wow that's very organised to know EC already booked for february!  What is TFNA? what do they do to help? Xx

Catherino - I am very envious you are going on mat leave from the end of this week!  Glad everything going well xx

Hi everyone else x


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Missy - your et is a few days before my birthday, pray this one works for you guys xxx

Hello everyone else

Afm - well.... not great news as test results show my nkc's are way too high highest he has seen & new consultant says no way i would have or will keep hold of a baby without help.... ivf was waste of time without having treatment to stop mc... having more tests done next tues as he feels there may be more probs... told me to buy some very sensitive preg tests from amazon as if i get preg nat i need to let him know asap or i will def lose it... feeling numb, if we had no cash to go private i would now have to accept its over, feeling numb dont know if i want to scream or shout think i may be in shock ;0
we have spent £15k over the past year on ivf that would not have helped our problem, i dont understand why she never tested us its so frustrating.  
new consultant is fab, wants to get results asap & said he will e-mail me next step... such a difference. will keep you updated xxx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie   I think it is better to know deep down though instead of keep having heartache.  
Now they know what is wrong they will be able to help you. I don't know why they never check these things before putting us through this time and time again.
Hope the rest of the tests help too.


----------



## mejulie40

missy - you are right, its good we now know & can decide what to do next when results come back. he also said my immunes are so high in my body that i would reject any other trans req like a new heart etc as my body would attack it... need to look after my organs too!   
think im a little stressed out as its already doing my head in testing every mth, now if its positive i will prob need to go to hosp & so diff with my job as most days work 9-10hrs. its gonna be another tough journey.


----------



## catherino

Me Julie- wow your head must be spinning with all the information. I'm pleased that you have some answers to make sense of your previous cycles. It's just such a shame that you have suffered so much before finding out. I don't know why they don't do these tests for everyone early on. Hopefully with new consultant she knows what's best for you!

Missy- you must be pleased that you have e/c booked something to focus on in the new year. I really hope that its both yours and mejulies year!

Afm- today was my last day of work! Such a lovely feeling, next week I'm booked every day meeting friends eel that's if weather doesn't get worse. They think snow could be coming!!

Hi to everyone, hope your all well.
Diamonds- when are you starting mat leave? Hope your feeling ok xx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie what a devastating blow for you, big hugs. I'm sorry to hear this, and as you say, if only they'd tested sooner. But try not to dwell on that. A colleague had 3 miscarriages before they would look into it, so think it may be quite a standard thing. There are so many positives to take from this (easy to say from the outside looking in): Your new consultant sounds fab and really on the ball; he hasn't said you can't have a baby; he is doing everything he can to help you. Next year is going to be your year!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Me Julie - that must have been a real shock for you and very upsetting; like the others have said though it sounds like you have a really good doctor now, and now they can focus on bringing those nkc's down with you - better to know and deal with it than not to know - I know what you mean though about why couldn't they have tested you for this earlier.....!?  So what is the next step for you? Xxx

Catherino - I am very envious of you starting your maternity leave......if only!!!!  I start in two weeks time - the Friday before Christmas.  I cannot wait now - wish I had finished earlier to be honest, but not too much longer to go!  Agave you got everything ready? Xx

Hi to everyone else - how's the Christmas shopping going? I am useless - done very little so far....this weekend will have to be a Christmas shopping weekend!  

A little bit of news......because DH and I are having a c-section and I may have to have a general anaesthetic due to having broken my back we decided to celebrate our 5 year wedding anniversary this weekend by finding out what flavour buba is......so I wrapped the note from our obstetrician up in a box and we spent all day Saturday building up to it...had a nice lunch....a massage each by a fantastic thai lady we know, and dh had some champers .....then i gave the "present" to DH after dinner.....he opened it and told me what we are having ..it was an incredible moment and I burst into tears....felt very emotional - he had a little cry too!  So we are team .....feels very strange to know but I am glad we did it that way with only 4 weeks to go.....so have been out to buy my first girlie pink item - I know very gender stereotyped but what the hell!!!!   we are not Telling anyone we know at all....but wanted to share with you as needed to tell someone!!

As you can see by the time of this post I am not sleeping very well...have a hacking cough and cold on top of needing to go to the loo 3 times ......it will all be worth it though. Going to try and get some more sleep now!  Night xxxx


----------



## Missy123

diamonds    congratulations and glad we are honoured with your news      to you both, what a lovely pressie.


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - what fantastic news. Huge congratulations on being our first team  So very pleased for you. Thank you for sharing with us xxx


----------



## catherino

Diamonds- congratulations how exciting! Our first  
Everyone thinks I'm having a girl, only 6wks and we'll all know! 
I have also been rubbish with Christmas presents, going to lakeside tomorrow so hoping to get some then.
We have most things for our little one, just need to get bag packed.

Hevan, Clomper, lolsie, or Lola- would you mind giving some pointers of what u actually need in hospital bag, as some lists I have read seem abit extreme! Thanks


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Diamonds - what wonderful news... a little girl... so happy for you both & not long now until you meet the cutie  xx

catherino - must be great to start your maternity leave.. are you getting excited, not long to go xxx

Missy - how are you hun? what are you doing for christmas... we have invited dh parents & his bro with our new godson.. really looking forward to it..
esp as sil hands the lo to me as she arrives which i love  xx

Hevan - how are you all? bet you are excited for the lo ist christmas..enjoy every moment you've waited so long for it xxx

lola, tigge & clomper - hello xxx

Afm - had bloods taken this morn, stabbed me twice before they found my vein.. ouch 
doc said he will e-mail results to me as soon as he gets them.
tested me for thyroid, lupus & sticky blood... guess all i can do now is wait & enjoy christmas x


----------



## mejulie40

Lolsie - almost forgot you...
hows everything? bet those boys are keeping you busy xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi All,

Have just managed to surface long enough to catch up, sorry if I miss anything.

Mejulie - pleased your tests were able to provide such important information.  I'm sorry the outcome is just the start of it, but it is a positive step. Very pleased the new consultant is on the ball.

Catherino - re hospital bag, I was in 4 days and used pretty much everything I packed. Pjs, toiletries, v pillow, maternity pads, maternity bras, big knickers (cheap ones but not disposable), breast pads, dressing grown and slippers as was walking to special care at odd times day & night. How are you enjoying mat leave?

Diamonds - what a fab way to spend ur anniversary (happy anniversary) and big big big congratulations on your little girl!

Hevan - 6 months already gosh! It really does go so fast, boys are 6 weeks on Friday already!

Missy - hope your ok, when do you start your next cycle? Do you get to enjoy Xmas first?? 

Diamonds - hope all is ok? Hope you manage to sleep better tonight.

Afm - boys are fab, 6 weeks Friday! Had them weighed today Harry 8lb 8oz and Finlay 7lb 11oz. Growing nicely. They both have Colic which is a nuisance and very tiring, it's horrible seeing them in pain, tried infacol, gripe water and we've invested in some dr browns anti colic bottles not convinced there doing anything yet, time will tell. Looking forwards to first Christmas... Trees up  

Hope everyone else is well, hope I haven't missed anyone.

 xxxx


----------



## catherino

Mejulie- ouch can't believe some nurses, some blood tests leave me bruised and others are fine. Hope you get your results before Christmas and you and dh can look forward to the new year.

Lolsie- pleased to hear the boys are doing so well. Sorry they have colic though, what milk are they on as I know sma do a special one for colic. Thanks for device re hosp bag, I fel lie I need to pack a suitcase lol. I'm so gad I left when I did 10hr days were killing me looking after 16 2-3yr olds!

Hi to everybody else

Xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Catherino - I ended up with a suitcase, a holdall and a baby bag as just needed so much stuff for the three of us. Nappies took up the most room!


----------



## catherino

Lolsie- love love the photo! Super cute xx


----------



## mejulie40

hello...

Just got results from blood tests & all ok its just the nk cells i need help with... so happy as was so worried  
got to go over to a diff clinic to work out what meds i will need but def very high dose steroids & drip of proteins/blood possibly a mix with dh blood... decided we will go for ivf once treatment worked out as i want to give it our best shot.

Hope you are all well? love hearing all your news so pls update as i never feel sad just happy for you all with lo or about to become mummys 

Missy - hows u & dh? xxx


----------



## Missy123

mejulie what a relief that everything else is good! I have booked next fresh cycle without getting my immunes sorted    I must do that this week. I think it's just steroids for me too.
It's been a busy few weeks with mum having her kitchen done and having all the washing to do and then she had a small electrical fire but only smoke damage so not too bad.
Only just bought my crimbo cards yesterday so still lots to do there.   

Hope everyone else is ok and not a day goes by when I don't think of you all.


----------



## mejulie40

Hi lovely ladies...

How are you all?

Diamonds - how long do you have left at work or have you finished already, cant remember your due date? xxx

Catherino - bet you are glad to be on maternity leave now, have you packed all those bags yet lol. When is your due date? xxx

Missy - are you more relaxed knowing you can enjoy christmas or still being good x

Lolsie - love the pic of your gorgeous boys, how are you all getting on xxx

Lola - how are you & the lo hun xxx

Hello everyone else....

Afm - home in bed as have a tummy bug  
still waiting for referral form to test my bloods. me & dh had a long talk about options & the impact another tx may have on us.. its all so hard, i want to have a baby but im so worried we will fall apart if it still doesnt work. its taken us ages to get back some laughter in our lives. oh well we plan to have a fab christmas & worry about it all next yr.

lots luv xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Just a quick note to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas! 

Lola - Happy 1st Christmas with your boy!

Mejulie & Missy -   2013 is the year your dreams come true!

Diamonds & catherino - not long to go until you meet ur lo! Christmas will never be the same again!

Love to all and your families!


----------



## diamonds18

Happy Christmas to everyone - have a wonderful time and here's hoping 2013 brings lots of happy times xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

May 2013 bring you all you dream of

x x x


----------



## Missy123

Merry Christmas everyone.  Lots of love to you all. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies...

Hope you all had a wonderful christmas...

Pray 2013 will be fantastic for us all xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

On behalf of FF



You may also wish to take a peek at this link too  CLICK HERE

Donna​


----------



## lola33

Helle ladies,

Sorry for not writing for à while, have been mega busy during the holidays. Hope everybody had lovely holidays 

Mejulie- Hope you managed to put all your tx worries a side for at least few days during the holidays. It is so hard to decide what to do, but good thing you had your immunes checked hey? So know at least you know what need to be done. If I would try for another one, I would probably have some immune tx again, it is very much a grey zone with not so much research done, but so many ladies had fab results after immune tx, so it's hard to ignore. Best of luck hun   

Missy- Hope you too had a lovely Christmas and New year  and put all tx thoughts a side. When are you cycling again? Wish and pray that 2013 is YOUR year    

How is all the new mommies? I bet you enjoyed your first Christmas with your LOs 

Catherino- make sure to let us know when you LO decides to arrive 

Lots of love to all of you   

Xx


----------



## catherino

Happy new year to everyone!

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas?

Me Julie- hope you had a lovely break with the family, and are feeling positive about this year whatever you decide. I really hope this is your year of happiness!   
I really have everything crossed for you xxx

Missy- hope you had a great Christmas, have you decided if your having fresh or frozen cycle? Sorry if you have already said! As for mejulie I also wish you all the best this year with your treatment and really hope your dreams come true! Xxx

Lolsie, Lola, Clomper, and  hevan hope you all enjoyed your first Christmas' with your boys!

Diamonds- hope your well, all the best with your c section. Can't wait to hear the news of your arrival! Xxx

Afm-  only 2wks left until due date! Dh is still decorating the nursery as we had bathroom fitted just before Christmas so it put us behind. But it will be finished by early next week. 
Now it's just a waiting game, it still doesn't quite seem real! Xx


----------



## diamonds18

hi everyone happy new year! Hope you all had a great Christmas? 

Missy and Mejulie - hope 2013 is a very lucky year for you both and that you are both rested for whatever treatment you decide next xx

Catherino - hiya - I know what you mean about not feeling quite real......pregnancy has flown by in some ways (looking back at it) but has seemed very slow at the time.  Good luck for the next couple of weeks and looking forward to hearing your announcement!  

I have had a fantastic day today ......enjoyed my last day of pregnancy pottering around the house and doing odd jobs, then went up to the shops to get out for a while - loved loved loved walking around knowing buba will be here tomorrow.....think I must have been beaming as everyone was smiling at me and strangers kept chatting to me!!!  Does feel very surreal....and although very excited also nervous too......

Thanks again for all your support and friendship xx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - tomorrow oh wow! soo excited for you & cant wait to see a picture of the cutie. will be thinking of you all xxx

Catherino - not long for you... how are you feeling hun you will be a mummy soon  xxx

Hello everyone else xxxx


----------



## catherino

Diamonds- hope all goes well today! How exciting!! I think it has gone really quick for me and lots of people have said the same! Xxxx

Mejulie- I feel really well thanks, getting pretty huge so bit uncomfortable at night but still loving every minute! Everyone says how well I have looked, but I believe being positive really helps!
I really can't get my head around the whole mummy thing!! 
How are you Hun? Xx


----------



## lola33

Diamonds- Good luck for tomorrow, so very excited for you     I'm sure it will all go well. Can't wait for an update from you 

Catherino- hope your LO won't keep you waiting for too long now 

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

catherino - one of my staff calls me mum & its so nice 
i am due to have bloods taken again on 17th to chk supression of immunes & then talk about next tx, which i may hold off until april... had our baby godson with us on xmas day & it was so great, just kept watching him they are so amazing esp when they smile melts your heart..  pray we will have our own Lo next xmas day.
best of luck with everything xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all - Happy New Year everyone,

Diamonds - hope all went well look forwards to hearing the good news!  

Catherino - not long to go at all! Wishing you lots of luck! What a fab way for you to both start the new year! 

Mejulie - ill be praying with you that you wish comes true! U really deserve a lovely year! Glad you had a lovely Xmas.  

Lola - hope you had a fab Christmas!  

Missy - hope u had a fab Xmas!

Afm - we had a lovely first christmas with out bubbas, unfortunately hubby's 91 yr old gdad fell ill and went into hospital a week before Xmas, he's now back at the care home as an end of life patient, god bless him, he has gone down hill so quickly, its just a case of waiting fir the inevitable now.  We're so thankful he was well and in his own home when I had the boys and he was able to meet them as he was so thrilled when we told him I was pg. We have lovely photos to show them when they are older. 
On a lighter note, Finlay smiled! We're still waiting for Harry to but they are both chatting away to us now and pulling all sorts of expressions! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Missy123

Diamonds and catherino hope you are both doing well and sure you both have your little ones by now.  

Mejulie good luck for 17th, is that for tests to check drugs are working or the results? Hope you sort plans out.   
Would have loved to have been buddies again.   We started this together so would have been nice to finish it together.   

Lolsie sorry your grandad is not doing too well but at least he met the twins and you will have photos to show the twins in years to come.
Hope harry is smiling too now.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Clomper

Hello strangers!

How is everyone?

Congratulations Lolsie, Lola, and hopefully Diamonds and Catherino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

MeJulie, sounds like you are getting some answers as to what may be going on? Will you give it another go? 

Missy, if i have read right, you are starting treatment again soon then?

Hi Heaven!!!! Funny saying hello to you on here again!! 

I feel terrible as I haven't kept up with what's going on at all, and have some serious catching up to do! 

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and New Year.

I was surprised to see that you are still mentioning me after I haven't posted for such a long time, lovely ladies!!

Well I am rather blown away at the moment, as it appears we have a natural BFP and if all goes well we will be expecting a little brother or sister for Reuben...   

I really can't believe it, we are of course so happy!!! 

    

Clomper xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies....

Clomper - so lovely to hear from you and with wonderful news too. how fantastic for you. how have you been? how is life as a mummy bet rueben has grown. please put a picture on for us  & stay in touch too xxx

Missy - i'm getting my blood tests done thurs to test supression of nk cells & then we talk to clinic about tx. would be great to be buddies but think ours will be march or april. how are you feeling xxx

Diamonds - how is everything, thinking of you guys so let us know how you all are xxx

Catherino - are you a mummy yet or is there still a week to go? best of luck with it all hun so exciting xxx

Yola - hello xxx

Lolsie - must melt your heart to see your boys smile, hope everything else is ok xxx

Lola - lots love to you & the family

Afm - trying to lose a bit of weight & get fitter but finding it so hard. too much junk in the house left over from xmas & it keeps jumping in my mouth lol

talk soon xxx


----------



## Clomper

MeJulie, all my photographs seem to be too big to attach on here, but I will keep trying!! I see you have had a hard time, I hope you can get some answers on the 17th and plan your next treatment. This year has to be your year!! I love every second of being a mummy, you deserve it too.

Catherino, I see from ** LO still hasn't made an appearance, but what a lovely nursery he/she is going to have!!

Love to you all,

Clomper xx


----------



## Clomper

There we are a little Reuben profile pic!!


----------



## catherino

Hello everyone!

Clomper: wow congratulations!! I bet you couldn't believe your eyes! Hope everything goes well, and you won't have long to wait until your scan. Reuben is such a cutie, love seeing pics of him, up to no god now he's on the move no doubt. 

Mejulie: hope all goes well on 17th and you will get good results after to let you start your next treatment. 

Missy: hope your well? When are you starting? 

Lolsie: sorry to hear about grandad, but lovely that he met your lovely boys. 

Diamonds: hope all is well look forward to hearing your news xx

Well as for me, I'm due on Saturday! I'm trying everything to get things going getting impatient now!
I'll update with you as soon as I can. Xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie hope your appointment went well yesterday.  

Catherino hope your little one arrives tomorrow or very soon.  

Diamonds any news? I expect you are just far too tired to think about coming on here at the moment and you have far better things to do with your time. 

Do we have anything exciting to spill? Have you all had some snow?

Clomper so pleased to here you got there on your own this time. Congratulations.

Afm 4 jabs into d/r. Couldn't believe the 1st one I got a bruise, must be out of practice.   1st scan 30/1 to see if ready for stims.


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Catherino - best of luck tomo... will be thinking of you xx

Missy - blood test done should get results next week... cant believe you are on dr already time has gone so quickly. pray this is your time hun xxx

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## catherino

Hello everyone, are you all enjoying the snow??
I'm not impressed with the timing of it tbh!!

Well baby didn't arrive on due date   but however today I've had a 'show'!!
So we are on the right direction! So hopefully not long to wait!

Mejulie- hope blood test comes back quick for you!

Missy- glad you have started again, hope jabs getting easier, I found arnica cream helped bruising plus I also used emla cream to numb so you don't have to jab as hard. Hope all goes well and you don't get many side affects xx


----------



## Missy123

Catherino how exciting   hope all goes well.  

Diamonds how are you honey?  

Mejulie I'm really hoping this is our time    hope your blood results are what you want them to be.  

Exciting on waiting for these little ones arriving into the world. My friend on my other thread is expected this week too. 
Can't believe I am nearly a week into d/r already, feeling ok but wondering if this can really work.  

Love to you all and hoping for some good news this week.


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone, happy new year!!!

My 2013 has started with a bolt to the system......so very very happy but so very very exhausted!!

Isla Mae was born at 9.55am on 4th January - c-section fine, though not very enjoyable!!!  My little one lost too much weight in first few days going from 6ibs 7oz to 5Ib 10oz we had an extended stay in hospital - didn't get home for 5 days.  The feeding trend has continued...she is difficult to feed, and she believes night is day.....but other than that she is an absolute treasure and I feel so incredibly lucky and blessed to have her.

Don't have a second to myself it seems- so sorry for not staying in touch!

Clomper - wow fantastic news - congratulations!

Catherino - look forward to hearing your announcement!

Missy - wishing you lots of luck with this cycle xxxxx

Mejulie - really hope this is your yea...good luck with the weight loss....I hate dieting!!! Xxx

Will post again soon,  lots of love xx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - many congrats on the birth of isla mae (beautiful name) good to hear you are both well... maybe she will settle now you are home. love to you all xxxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all,

Clomper - congratulations! Fab news!  

Diamonds - congratulations... Hope the feeding improves. Hope your recovering ok from section.  I was glad of the 4 days we were in hospital, meant that I was more mobile when we got home.  

Missy - hope all is going ok.  

Catherino - wishing you all the best for our impending birth! Hope it happens soon! 

Mejulie - hope ur getting on ok.

Afm - we lost hubby's grandad two weeks ago today, funerals tomorrow   
boys are doing really well, there 12 weeks old now and are both smiling and giggling away its so cute!


----------



## Missy123

Diamonds congratulations honey. Love to you. X

lolsie sorry to hear about your grandad. Love to you.

On phone so will catch up later. Just wanted to check on things. 
Catherino any news lovely? Xx

love to you all. X


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie  any news on those results?  

Diamonds   for little isla mae (hope she's made note of it)!    hope you are well and you manage some rest.  

Catherino hope you are a mummy now. Can't wait for your news. 

Lolsie   for tomorrow.

Lola, clomper, hevan,  yola and everyone else  

Afm still jabbing away, had my af after finishing the pill so all should be well next wednesday for first scan.


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Ladies

Sorry I don't post much, I do lee up to date though. 

Diamonds - Congratulations and welcome to the world Isla Mae, what a gorgeous name. I wanted Isla for a girl. Hope things are settling down now. Zach was a very difficult feeder and I found it very hard to deal with. He was much better on the bottle, sadly. It will all gradually get easier hun. If I can offer any help let me know xx

Catherino - hope things get moving for you soon, but remember you don't have to be induced if you don't want to, as long as everything is ok with baby you can hang on. Lots of walking and bouncing on the gym ball. Good luck xx

Missy and Mejulie - good luck, I really hope this is the year for you. Keeping everything crossed

Lolsie - sorry to hear about DHs grandad. Hope you are all ok and the service went well. Sounds like your boys are coming on leaps and bounds, can't believe they are 12 weeks already. Xx

Hello (and sorry) to anyone I've missed xx

AFM- all is well with us, Zach is 8.5 months. He is a cheeky little monkey already. I've been back to work for a month and it's ok. Difficult to get a good balance with shift work but I think we are managing. They love him at nursery. 

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies   

Diamonds    Well done on the birth of Isla Mae!! What a lovely new year present!! I hope she is better with her feeding soon, Reuben was also a little monkey and refused to breastfeed for the first 4 weeks. We were in hospital 9 days and although I couldn't wait to get out, I found I really missed being looked after in there!! It's nice to get your own routine though, and I'm sure she will reverse her nocturnal ways in no time!!    

Missy, hope you are feeling ok on DR, best of luck for your scan next week, and I really hope this is your turn hun!     

Lolsie, sorry to hear about your hubby's grandad. I bet you just can't get enough of your boys smiles!! So glad they are getting on well!   

Mejulie, have you had the results back from your tests last week yet?   

Catherino, a show sounds promising, hope baby shows up soon, if not already!!   

Well I am starting to feel a little more queezy as the days go by!! Although unpleasant I find it quite reassuring! I have our first scan on the 19th of Feb, it is our 12 week scan and booking appointment, but I will only be about 10-11 weeks. Should be referred to the diabetic team again too. Our little live wire Reuben still never ceases to amaze me, he is such a little rascal and into everything now, he is on the move, already had a few bumps and bruises   

Hugs to everyone   

Clomper xx


----------



## catherino

Just a quick post ladies

We did it, we have a beautiful baby girl!  
Olivia may born mon 21st at 16.15 weighing 8lb.3
Both of us doing well, labour was long but only had gas and air. 
Exhausted.com, were back home now. 
Will come back on when I can.

Diamonds: congratulations Hun, lovely name. Xx


----------



## Clomper

Catherino CONGRATULATIONS hunnie!!!!!! Olivia May is simply beautiful!!! Well done you.


----------



## Hevan81

Huge congratulations again Catherino xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Congratulations Catherino!   Hope all is going well  

Clomper - 19th of feb will be here in no time! Amazing that you have ur natural bfp! Am so pleased for you! I've had the contraception injection after the boys, thought it wasn't worth the very small risk that I may have 3 under 1 lol! Won't be having it for long though, would never want to prevent anything that may be meant to be... Just not straight away!

Hevan - glad Zach is getting on well at nursery.  Am sure it's hard getting back to work, sounds like things are going well tho. 

Missy - sending you lots of  and   for ur scan,   all going ok.

Thank you for ur well wishes, funeral went well. Was a special day for a very special man. X


----------



## Missy123

Catherino   and only gas and air! Well done you. Welcome to Olivia May.   

Catch up with you all soon and


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - many congrats on the birth of your daughter Olivia may  must be fantastic to have her back home in your arms. wish i could pop round for a cuddle  

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - results back & show my nk cells are now higher at 23% but the good news is IVIG can bring them down to 2% just waiting for doc to respond with his thoughts but looks like i may have another crazy journey to travel but if i get to keep my pregnancy it will be worth it.


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie glad you have your results and that Ivig will do the trick.    what a journey hey hun.


----------



## yola

Hi girls


Congrats to you all who have had their lovely babies ...... I just wanted to wish missy all the luck in the world for this cycle 


Yola.      xxxxxxxxc


----------



## Missy123

Yola thankyou and well done with the scan. Must have been lovely seeing the heartbeat and a relief. 
I still can't believe you got caught naturally after 3 ivf's    it goes to show it can happen.
I have been checking your signature so thanks for updating it.    Good luck for your next scan in 2 weeks.  

How are the new mummys doing?  

Mejulie any news from the doc?  

AFM still d/r after the pill and on a long protocol this time, 11 days of buserelin jabs so far and 1st scan next wednesday to see if I'm ready for stims.
Will also be on prednisolone 20mg and clexane. Been taking omega 3 even though I'm veggie and don't do fish either, tumeric capsules, vitamin D spray along with 5mg of pred for over a month to try and reduce my high tnfa.


----------



## Clomper

Yola, are you pregnant When did this happen       

Mejulie, sounds like they are confident that IVIG can bring your nk cells down, I don't understand these things very well, but sounds positive. I know it will be more treatment for you, but I just hope that this year will be your year, then it will all be worth it!!   

Missy, how are you getting on? how was your scan?   

Lolsie, I don't blame you using contraception for a while, I'm sure you have your hands full with your boys!!     

Diamonds, how is Isla Mae getting on? Has she cracked the feeding yet?   

Catherino, how is motherhood? How is Olivia May getting on? Has she worked out that night is for sleeping yet?   

I am sick sick sick!!!     Thought I'd got off lightly this time, but it just took a bit longer to kick in without the IVF drugs. Midwife booked me in this morning, and I have my new maternity notes, seems very surreal!!! 

Hope everyone else is well   

Chloe xxx


----------



## Hevan81

YOLA!!! OMG that is amazing news. Huge congratulations. I am so very very pleased for you baht is just incredible. Xxx

Missy and Mejulie - am keeping everything crossed for you both xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Yola - how lovely to see ur wonderful news! Congratulations!!   such a wonderful feeling seeing a strong heart beat so early... We were same with the boys! 

Missy - hope all going ok  

Mejulie - so glad that you have a plan in place and they are confident it will help. Wishing you all the luck in the world.  

Clomper - sorry ur having a hard time with sickness. Brilliant that all going well. So exciting!!  

Catherino - hope all is well and that Olivia May is getting on well  

Hevan - hope your getting on ok back at work and that Zach is doing well.  

Afm - boys are teething already... Both dribbling like mad, bright red cheeks and chomping on their hands. Thankfully they seem to be taking it in turns to have grizzly days!


----------



## Clomper

Hi lovely ladies,

Missy, how are you getting on? I so hope you are going to get a BFP!!! You so deserve it!!

Mejulie, how are you getting on? Any dates for you next treatment?

Yola, how are you doing? Hope you are feeling ok!!

I hope the rest of you are getting on fantastically with your gorgeous babas!!

Well I have some terrible news for us I'm afraid, after suffering the most awful all day sickness for weeks, and feeling so very hormonal and tired, I had a very small bleed yesterday morning. They did a scan just to check that everything was ok, but my wost feer had come true, and the baby had died weeks ago...    My stupid body had carried the pregnancy on and the pregnancy sac had continued to grow, and the hormones had continued to increase, but instead of it all being for a good cause it was all for nothing...
I went in for a surgical miscarriage this morning, as if left it could have continued for weeks or even months!!

We are devastated, but so very very grateful that we have our gorgeous little boy to keep us   

In a way, it has made me realise just how lucky we still are.

Chloe xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Chloe I am so sorry   so gutted for you. Maybe it was just too soon and your body just wasn't ready.  
I know it is so terribly sad honey but like you said you have healthy little Reuben and I'm sure it will happen again at the right time. 

Mejulie how is it going for you? Do you have a start date yet? 

How are the rest of you doing?

I have ec on saturday morning but I am a little disappointed this time, after having OHSS last time with 28 folicles we have 14 this time but a couple still small. Guess they are being careful this time but they also changed my protocol and drug regime.  
Should think well the last one didn't work. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## yola

Hi girls


Omg Chloe I'm so sorry how awful for you ..... You poor thing I'm devastated for you..... As missy said you have Reuben and can give him a big cuddle ....


Hey missy don't be disappointed I really feel less eggs are better quality... 28 is to many when they over stimm the eggs arent as viable ... If you get say 10 to 12 this is a perfect number and I really feel the embryos from this amount will be stronger better quality and more likely to stick .. I am keeping everything crossed for you

Mejulie how's things ... Any progress on the immunes will you be having your nks rechecked .... I'm on clexane at pres even though my blood results were ok  Just a precaution apparently but I bloody hate doing them and they are expensive .... All for a good cause

Yolanda xxx


----------



## catherino

Just a quick note to say, Chloe I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm so sad for you! Give Reuben lots of cuddles and he will help take some of the pain away! Lots of love xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Clomper - am so sorry to hear ur news, I hope Reuben helps you through such a tough time  

Missy - after a massive harvest 1st cycle, they changed my drugs second cycle for quality not quantity, we had 3 eggs at collection, 1 embryo good enough to be implanted and now I have the boys - do not be disheartened the truth is it really does only take one.  

Catherino - love the pic of Olivia May... What a cutie!  

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Missy123

Thankyou ladies for you kind words.  
Am sore after ec and the rubbish sedation but we managed 7 or 8 eggs.   I will let you know after tomorrows call how they are doing. 
Fingers crossed.  
Lots of love to you all. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi lovely ladies,

Clomper - oh hun i am so sad to hear of your loss must be heart breaking. its such an alful feeling...  sending a big xxx

Missy - sending tons of positive vibes your way, let us know how many. got my fingers & toes crossed for you xxx

Hello everyone else...

love all the kiddie pics all so cute...

Afm - have booked apt for wed to see consultant to discuss next tx & protocol but it will involve ivig so its gonna be expensive, will let you know what he says

lots luv

jules x


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick one, embryologist has just rang to say they collected 7, 1 was just a shell, 1 was immature but the other 5 have all fertilised.  
They will ring in the morning to say monday or tuesday transfer depending on how they are doing.  

Love to you all and be back later for personals. X


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - thats great news hun, i'm praying hard this will be your time xxx


----------



## Clomper

Missy, well done you!!! Woohoo!! Look forward to hearing you are pupo...     xxxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - yay 5!! That's brill.  

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend


----------



## yola

Missy fantastic news ....... I wonder if you will have a 5 day or 3 day transfer ...... Good luck 


Yola


----------



## Hevan81

Missy great news on your embies. Any news on transfer? Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - any news on transfer day maybe tomo? pray the little embabes are growing stronger every day xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies, I am now PUPO   All 5 were well today, 4 x 8 cell and a 7 cell with a little fragmentation so we had 2 of the 8 cells put back. (Day 3)
For the first time we had assisted ultrasound guidance as there was a discrepancy with the measurements for transfer.
Just resting up now.  

Mejulie good luck with your appointment tomorrow and sorry it will be expensive with treatment but we have to do it else we won'tget our dream.    I had higher dose steroids this time and a 300 mile round trip for an intralipid.
It will all be worth it when it works.  

Thankyou ladies and I will pop back for personals later after I have a little Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - congratations on being Pupo witb some wonderful embabies, this is your time hun i just know it  xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - congrats on being pupo!   sending plenty of  

Mejulie - good luck with apt tomorrow


----------



## Hevan81

Congrats in being PUPO Missy. Sending lots of     and   xxx


----------



## yola

missy  well done hun great news i hope this 2 weeks goes fast for you ... what date is your official test date ?


----------



## Missy123

Yola my clinic say 14 days after ET so that would be 26th feb. That would be 17 days post EC so could probably get away with earlier.
I haven't looked that far ahead so not sure when I will test but will be a day when DH is home. (Fri or sun) 
Unless something happens to let me know either way I quite like my little bubble.  
How are things with you?  

Mejulie hope all has gone well today and it's not going to work out too expensive, I know this whole thing isn't cheap when I look at our bank balance!  

Pop back later. X


----------



## Clomper

Congratulations Missy!!!!!! I really feel this is your time hun. Hope those little embabies are making themselves right at home hun.     

Mejulie, good luck for tomorrow.   


xxxxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Happy Valentines Ladies 

Missy - how are you getting on hun? symptom spotting yet lol x

Afm - well.. we had a long talk with dr last night & he apologised that we have not been given the req help we needed from our gp or ivf clinic!! he said i am not infertile as can get preg ivf waste of time as i just needed help to hold on to them.. at last someone that listens to us... he wants me to have another laps to chk tubes etc & do some other tests then try nat again for a while, if no joy it will be ivf but said i only have a 16% chance with my own eggs so should consider de but thats not an option as i want OUR child not part someone else it just doesnt feel right to me. have apt with gp tomo to ref me so i can get tests etc done under bupa hopefully save a few £'s we let you know how we get on x


----------



## yola

missy ... im fine thankyou just playing a waiting game just like yourself .. hope you are ok

Mejulie ... They gave us the egg donor talk keep trying naturally ..... Take vit c reversatrol fish oils to reduce nk and tnf also vit d if your are deficient ... thats what i did and i took chinese herbs to decrease nks tnf and improve egg quality id only been taking these 5 weeks when it happened for us ... and i m still taking them now apparently they can help prevent miscarriage .....Not sure if it was this that made the difference ... also it was xmas so we ate a lot and drank a hell of alot  haha .. I used to use digital ov sticks but was fed up with cost so the mth we got bfp i had used just the regular ones 

im not sure any of the above helped but i suppose its worth a try 
hope every one is well yolaxx


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - congratulations on being PUPO - sending you lots of       that Is good you had an assisted transfer as means they could see EXACTLY where they placed the little embies -  it made a difference for me I think and docs seemed to think they could choose best place in uterus that way!  How are you feeling so far? Do you think you will hang out to OTD to test?.  Really hope you get that BFP this time around xx

MJ - makes total sense that you shouldn't need IVF as you know you can get preggars - lets hope these new tests help - sounds lie the chap you be just seen is very clued up. Xx. The cost is horrendous in all of this but you just have to take a deep breath and remember it I'll be worth it....out little one is our £20k miracle!! - but despite the debt I would spend it again and again!! (and probably bankrupt me and hubster in the process!). I know what you mean about DE - my DH felt the same about DS too.  It is a personal thing and I would need to know I have given my own eggs/sperm every last chance before going down that route - but also lots of couples do achieve their pregnancy that way and are very happy.  I am sure you will be lucky this year - especially now you have someone treating you who seems to be focusing on your key issue - keeping the littleness once you get that BFP xx

Yola - I am so very pleased for you xxx when is your next scan?? Xx

Clomper - I was so sorry to hear your news - hope you are doing ok?  Xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## diamonds18

So sorry for all typos in last post....put down to tiredness - been up since 3am with junior Diamonds!!xx


----------



## diamonds18

Just went back and changed post as half of it didn't make sense due to typos!! Hopefully I got them all!!! Xxxx


----------



## catherino

Missy- congrats on being PUPO! So pleased your embies are back where they belong. Hope your feeling well, rest up where you can and look forward to hearing your news soon! My clinic says 14 days after ec to test so if you wanted to test early you could do the same.

Mejulie- so pleased you seem to be getting somewhere! Consultant seems to make sense, so lets how with new tests and trying naturally you will get your much deserved dream. 

Yola- I know I'm a little late but congratulations! Hope your doing well, not long until your scan xx

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## yola

catherino ive just noticed your daughter has the same name as my niece lovely name choice xx


----------



## yola

omg just noticed they were born same day how weird ...... my niece is 8 now though xxx spooky


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies,

Missy - how are you getting on with the 2ww hun? i always feel its the worse part of tx. still sending tons of positive vibes & babydust your way xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx

Afm - just had bloods done at hosp, spoke to bupa & they will cover my laps etc which im hoping will be done early march then its up to us again... feeling quite excited & less stressed out by it all..


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies, I'm still sane.....just!  Last day and a bit had on /off af pains, really thought it was over. Gone again now.
Trying not to think about it too much (impossible) not sleeping but on the last week now. Not feeling positive though.
I'll let you know how it goes and if I ever test and burst my bubble.

Mejulie good you can get your lap done by bupa. March isn't far away now. 

Catch up with you all soon. Xx


----------



## catherino

Yola- that's really spooky! How are you feeling?

Missy- hang on in there, you are half way now. I felt the least positive on my last cycle which I think helped as I wasn't stressing about it! I am thinking of you and hope to hear your good news soon xx

Mejulie- so pleased for you, it will go quick until march and you can get going again xx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies just had to post and share our news with you. This whole cycle has been different so thought we would test early also.
Never in a million years did we think it had worked after the period pains I had on monday but a faint second line came up and shocked us both!
Went straight out and bought some clearblue digitals and it came up pregnant 1-2 weeks. OMG!!
OTD is monday so will test again then before ringing the clinic but still in utter shock.

Mejulie you will be next.!


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - omg that is just the best news... i am sooo happy for you both.. must be sooo exciting to finally see a positive test  lots luv to u hun xx


----------



## Clomper

Wow Missy!!! I have been keeping everything crossed for you!! That is just so fantastic!!!!      xx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

Sorry for not posting in ages  been very busy, Leonel is teething so he is extra fussy at the moment. Will be back with personals later.

Missy - HUGE congrats on your BFP Hun!!! It is amazing news. So very happy for you   

Love to all

Xx


----------



## Hevan81

OMG Missy that is amazing news. I got goosebumps reading that! I am so so happy for you xxx


----------



## Missy123

Thanks ladies   still hasn't sunk in but just my way of being cautious. Haven't tested today but will do another in the morning and let you know. 
This has been one mega journey to get this far and you girls have been fantastic all the way.   
You are all so special and have found you such great support on this horrible journey, couldn't have had better buddies.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - how are you feeling today pregnant lady 
will you test again tomo or wait until mon? bet you have a big smile & keep touching your belly... enjoy the feeling hun its amazing. sending you tons of baby dust to keep the lo or lo's with you x


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - thinking of you this morning, been where you are & its so scary when you test again.. sending tons of poss vibes & baby dust your way hun xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie it is scary and hadn't even sunk in until today when I tested and it said 2-3 weeks!! Was too scared as thought too good to be true. Now take each day and  
So when are you starting Ivig? We know it can happen even with immune issues.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - i am so happy for you was getting worried as you hadnt been on to update.. 2-3wks is fab now relax a little & enjoy it cos you are def PREGNANT Whoo hoo....


----------



## yola

Omg missy fantastic news absolutely wonderful ..... So pleased for you  love yola


----------



## LolsieG

Congratulations missy! So extremely happy for you! Wonder how many are in there...  enjoy telling the clinic in the morn, hope they can get u in for a scan ASAP! We had first one at 5 week when we found out twins!!   

Hope everyone else is doing well and have had a nice weekend


----------



## Hevan81

Missy huge CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm so very pleased for you. I bet you are over the moon. Xxxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Just popped on to see how missy is getting on......

woweeeee - fantastic news Missy - congratulations that is simply fantastic news- I am so very very happy for you - enjoy telling the clinic tomorrow, will you go and get beta bloods done tomorrow too?  How exciting, it is brilliant news xxxxxx

Mejulie - so....you started us off as a group of buddies and this is now your turn to complete us this year - and march is here next week - have you got dates for your laps etc?  This is going to be the most successful thread ever known on FF  I am sure xxxx

Back to missy for a second......


----------



## lola33

Missy- So pleasead for you!!!      things are going in the right direction  

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Thankyou all   Just ringing around today to get things sorted. Waiting for a call back from clinic, sorted intralipid for this week for my immune problems and just got my prescription for more clexane, prednisolone and pessaries to go.
Wanted a blood test but GP said they don't do it on friday so going to pay them a visit in a while or ask the clinic when they ring.

Lola nice to have you back again,  hope Leonel isn't too grouchy cutting his teeth.
I see you had intralipids, how many and how often am I going to need them any ideas? My clinic don't do immunes so using another clinic but they are miles away so just arranged healthcare at home to come but communicating and trying to find things out are a headache. I'm just going by Agates Faq's at the moment.

Lovely to hear from you all. I know we all have such busy lives but we have all stuck together and that is fantastic.


----------



## Clomper

Missy, I am just so happy for you hun!!! How very exiting!!!!


----------



## catherino

Missy- I have just caught up with all posts! I'm actually terry reading it all! I'm so so very pleased for you! It's amazing! Massive CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU! As for it sinking in, as I hold my lo I still have to pinch myself for it to be real!


----------



## catherino

By terry I meant teary! Lol


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie what did you make of my message? I talk that much too!   Did anything jump out at you, anything is worth a try.  
If you want any more info give us a shout.  

Clomper how are you doing honey?  

Hi everyone all you words have meant loads.  
I haven't felt anything (don't know what I am expecting) so I tested again today as i still had 2 tests left, it came up 3+ shocked as EC was 17 days ago and it only went 2-3 on sunday! Could it be twins?


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - it might be twins or maybe triplets  lol...
thanks for your mess it has helped as i believe fish oil is important & i act like the taste weirdo that i am ha ha...
sitting in hosp waiting rm at mo he is running late as usual but hope to set dates for laps etc..
will update later...

love to you all xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - has your clinic said anything about when they will scan? i only did one CBD test on test date and that came up 1-2 weeks didn't do anymore so don't know how fast horse ones increased! Certainly sounding good. How do u feel about a multiple pregnancy?? It was hard going on my little body (am only 5"4 and went to 15 stone 9lb on c-section day) but I wouldn't swap my boys for the world, I'd do it again in a flash they are the most wonderful gift. Am so so thrilled for u xxx  

Hope everyone else is well.

Boys had 3rd and final set of jabs (until 1 year) yday and have been extremely grizzly and clingy today poor little mites. My mum and sister tried to help but they would only settle with me which was hard going   sleeping now thankfully.


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie poor little ones with their jabs.   Clinic or gp won't do hcg and scan isn't until 4th April (9+5) and they won't move it.  
Thinking of getting a private scan done at about 8 weeks. I'm only worried about a multiple if it puts anyone at risk.

Mejulie twins would be nice   it would save another cycle later as I'm not getting any younger!
Hope you have all your dates sorted out now.

Big hugs everyone


----------



## mejulie40

me again 

All booked in for laps etc on 12th march... blood tests back ok but still waiting for two others.. doc did ultrascan whilst i was there said i have a med fibroid & looks like right tube has adhesions again...
wants us to do laps & try nat act said ivf would be waste of our money!! thinking about complaining about other consultant as feel weve been treated incorrectly. 

Missy - have you arranged a private scan? maybe you could call a local hosp/acu dept & they will see you esp with so many trys ivf etc... cry down phone that may get them to see you.. ha ha xxx

Lolsie - bet the boys are upset having jabs i would be too 
hows it all going is it crazy. luv the pic  xxx

Clomper - how are you hunny? sending big hugs...pls stay in touch xxx

Lola - lovely to see the pic of your cutie.. hope you are well.. xxx

Diamonds - how are you all? is your back ok now xxx

Yola - when is your next scan hun? how are you feeling any symptoms xxx

Catherino - hello... how is life as a mummy? xxx

Tigge - hello if you are still reading this  xxx

Luv to you all xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - almost forgot you 
Hows everything? luv the pic so nice to see him growing up xxx


----------



## yola

missy.....  you could have a scan a bit earlier if you like i went to spire and they did a hcg  test and then i had a scan at 7 weeks .. I think spire have a few clinics around the country. I wonder why your clinic is making you wait so long ? They usually do a scan around 6-7 weeks and then another 8-9 week
............. so exciting 

clomper  how are you hun .... hope you are all ok after your mini op ... So glad that there was no damage to the womb and everything went well ..........

Julie ... pleased you are moving forward ... terrible the last clinic did not pick up fibroid ... i would certainly complain . im really well thanks all my symptoms have gone now i feel perfectly fine .... ive got big boobies and a bit constipated   terrible bloating and wind very attractive ... ive put on a bit of weight, a few pounds more than recommended as i felt nauseous unless i ate but hopfully things should even out ..... i had 12 wk scan today and all was ok .... really pleased ...  

losie....  i love youre profile pick , having twins must be very hard at times but brilliant 

hello everyone else  yola x


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie great news that you have a date!  It's the same date as my first midwife appointment so hopefully will be a eventful day for us both.
Yes I would complain about the consultant, you have nothing to lose and he was obviously trying to make money from you.
Naturally is far more exciting anyway, just need your immunes sorted and your lap then you are ready. 

Hi how are you all?
Not sure about an early scan as we have a week away already booked only in this country but felt we needed a break whatever way this went as we haven't been away for years as this has taken all our money.
It happens to fall on my 7th week so having one before would be horrible if no HB was found and the week after is only 1 week before my scan anyway. See how impatient I get or how things go.
Trying to stay calm but I have made 4 trips to the GP this week just trying to sort clexane, pred and pessaries, all sorted at last but still need to pick up one more prescription on monday. So annoying.
I swear those receptionists would make better dinner ladies!   

Catch up with you all soon, got to sort out tea for DH he will be home in half hour after a 12 hour shift.


----------



## Missy123

DH all fed!  

Yola so glad your 12 week scan went well.    How exciting to see your little one on a monitor. Are you going to find out what sex when the time comes?


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - fantastic news that all was ok at 12wk scan.. bet you were nervous going there but over the moon when you came out... xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hello ladies

Missy how are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet? The scan will seem like ages away but will soon come round. 

Mejulie it really sounds like this consultant is on top of things. I would def get the other one looked iinto, it cnt change what happened but they obviously didn't do their job with you. Hopefully this will be it for you

Yola I bet you were over the moon seeing your LO on he scan? Not long til your next one. Enjoy every minute of being PG

Hello to everyone else, hope you are enjoying mummy life

AFM All good here. I've been back at work for 3 months now. We seem to have a good routine and my shifts mean I don't miss too much time with Zach. His character is developing by the day, he is a reall cheeky chappy and quite lazy. He backwards belly shuffles which gets him around quickly but no signs of going forwards. Still no teeth but hopefully not long. He tends to do something once and then can't be bothered anymore, lol 

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hevan - oh bless him, sounds like a real character. Glad ur finding things with work going ok.  Am having a nightmare atm, the contractor I was working for got rid of me when I had the boys. Currently going through process of employment tribunal for unfair dismissal and discrimination. Very stressful, constantly worrying about money atm  

Yola - so pleased all went well at scan, what's ur EDD?   thank you, this is my fab pic of them together.  It has its moments but wouldn't change it for the world.

Mejulie - certainly sounds like this consultant knows his stuff and investigations are happening quickly. Good luck on the 12th. Def think you should complain, could save someone else from being treated the same way.  

Missy - glad things are progressing well and you have your booking apt. How exciting! Enjoy ur break away!  

Afm - the boys are much better today thankfully! 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Missy123

Went to get my prescriptions I was telling you about yesterday only they weren't in my purse and neither was the money I took out for my haircut today, I only threw my old purse out after empting it yesterday and putting everything in the new one but forgot to empty the note slot at the back! 
Luckily it was in my kitchen bin (bin day is monday) Phew!!  

I'm loving all your pictures of the little ones.


----------



## mejulie40

need to let off steam here i go..
we have been using a monitor to out best day for you know what.. monitor showed the "o" sign this morn so i told dh not to have drink today as we need to get jiggy tonight (i also hate smell of old booze due to alcholic ex hubby but thats another story) he has just arrived home stinking of booze & when i asked him why he got mad with me & went out for a walk,, i know he has a stressful job & a drink helps but he keeps doing it around the peak times & its really upsetting me now, when he left i felt so angry & burst into tears... i too am so stressed out with all this & my job & would luv a bottle of vino but i want to do everything i can to have a baby & just feel his beer is more important.. sorry feeling calmer now... am i wrong why am i feeling guilty about havin a go at him...


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie   you are not being unfair, maybe he just struggles to    on demand. It can all get too much sometimes when you feel that is the only reason you are doing it for it takes all the fun out of it!
I know are sex life has really been affected through this journey and probably most others have too.
You really need to relax and try not to just think about only one thing, I know it is hard but maybe he feels that you only want to for one reason. 
You are really going to have to talk and see if you can come to a compromise or next time don't tell him and just jump on him when he comes in. 
I really hope you sort this out as I hate to hear you unhappy and I'm here for you to vent anytime.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - thanks hun... im ok now just really frustrates me as its dh who asks when the time is good & we r relaxed rest of mth, jiggy all the time but he always seems to drink mid mth... he came back all quiet, made my fav egg & chips & is being very nice... i really could thump him but im also smiling cos its funny.. ha ha.. men!


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie glad you are ok, it's funny when you are mad at them but find it hard to not smile too.  
Sounds like he knows you are mad at him and hope the smell of beer goes quickly!    xx


----------



## yola

Hi mejulie


It is completely understandable and I was exactly the same .... However the month it worked for us we both had been drinking a lot as it was xmas..... So I'm now not so sure how important it is not to drink .....  However I suppose that doesn't really help if the smell Of alcohol puts you off getting jiggy .....; glad you're both ok now...


Missy where are you off to on holiday

Thanks for all your messages about 12 weeks scan  .. So pleased we are due 12th sept 

X


----------



## lola33

Morning ladies,

Yola- So glad that the scan went great  Hope you can relax a bit more now and enjoy your pregnancy  

Julie-  oh Hun so understand your frustration, but try not to be too hard on your DH, I honestly don't think that a bit of alcohol makes any difference to your chances of conceiving if that was the case most people would never get PG  As Yola we also indulged in alcohol on our holiday just before our successful cycle, I'm not saying that everybody should get drunk to get PG, but I just never believed that moderate drinking has a very negative impact on fertility, but I'm I'm sure a lot of people and doctors would disagree with me.....

Missy - How are you doing? How is the pregnancy treating you so far?   I had IL once before ET once at BFP then if I remember correctly twice after that around week 9 and 13. You can always ask ladies on "pregnant with immune issues" thread they are by helpful. Some clinics are very aggressive with their immune tx and will do IL up to week 28 or 32.  I was recommended to do very expensive re-tests and so on, but I decided not do it. Most clinics say IL up to week 12. 

Hevan - so good to hear that being back at work is working out fine  I'm sure Zach is enjoying his time at the nursery. Isnt it amazing with how much the LOs change and develop??   

Clomper- was so sorry to hear abut your loss   but its a very good sign that you could fall PG naturally , no reason why it would work in the future  

Lolsie- Good to hear your boys are doing better now 

Catherino-Huge congrats on the safe arrival your gourgeus little girl, she is too adorable  

Diamonds- hope you are doing well 

Afm- Leonel is doing better now and the cranky period seems to be over for now at least  his 2 bottom tooth have popped out now. Can't believe he is 7 months tomorrow!! Where did the time go....  

Much love to all you ladies  

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies...

How are you all this week any news on your scan missy or will you just wait now? just been to company conference in sunny wales... got to bed at 5am & im soooo tired just want my own bed.. many thanks for all your messages me & dh had a good chat  all good again... luv to you all xxx


----------



## yola

Hi Mejulie 


you party girl i cant remember the last time i was up till 5am sounds like fun though !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yola xx


----------



## Missy123

Glad all is well.   5am!! I'm usually thinking of getting up then! 
Private scan is booked for 17th march. I will be 7+1   all is well in there. Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - am sure all will be fine. How exciting! How do you feel?  

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## yola

hi missy

i know exactly how you feel time stands still doesnt it ....  how are you feeling any sore boobies nausea yet ??  7 weeks you should def see a heart beat .. How you getting on with clexane i hated doing them ....

yola


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - glad u have booked an early scan... be nice for you to see the lo waving at you with a strong heart beat  

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - just had my pre admission apt taken more blood but all booked in for next tues...


----------



## lola33

Missy- just 10 days to go, how exciting   I absolutely loved going for scans, wish I could have one very week  but those few first ones are absolutely nerve wrecking, but I'm sure everything will be just fine   

Julie- hope the lap goes well and you don't feel too sore after, but the most important thing hope it will give you some answers. I never had one, but when i had my c section i was told that I had a lot of scaring and also my bladder was attached to my uterus   the doctor even asked if I had problems getting pregnant, she didn't know it was an IVF pregnancy, so I guess I didn't look too pretty inside  Why did your doctor said that IVF would be a waste of money? 

Love to all

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Happy mothers day to my lovely faceless new mummys & mummys to be....
may you all have a wonderful day xxx

i will hopefully join you all next year  xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi lovely ladies...

Missy - are you counting down the days to your scan? xxx

Yola - how are you hun?

Hello... diamonds, lola, lolsie, catherino, clomper & hevan hope you all had a wonderful day on sunday & were spoilt rotton by your lo's xxx

Afm - just got home from hosp after laps, was in so much pain they kept me in on morphine all night  
Feeling ok now just very sore.. doc said i had adhesions all over left ovary/ bowel also said left ovary is badly damaged & not working but right is fine.. had a large folicle that would have stopped a pregnancy.. has told me to rest for 2wks & then get jiggy with it big time lol...


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - had a lovely day thank u, hubby made sure it was very special. Brilliant news that you have answers at last, sorry ur in pain. Wishing you lots of luck as always...


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie sorry you needed morphine and they kept you in.    Hope they have solved your problem and after some rest you can get pregnant the proper way!    All sounds very promising.

Looking forward to sunday but really nervous too.

Hi to you all, hope my next post will be good news about my scan. Away next week for our mini break so hoping all is well so I can relax.


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - enjoy ur time away. Look forwards to reading about ur scan. Sending lots of   xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - what time is your scan tomorrow hun? bet you are nervous & excited xxx


----------



## Missy123

Julie my scan is 12.30 and yes i'm really nervous. Will update as soon as i get chance tomorrow.
How are you feeling honey? Hope you haven't been doing too much.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - i have no choice but to take it easy, my poor tum is very sore but feeling ok just sooo bored...  
i feel very positive about your scan & cant wait to find out how many are in there, will be a very special moment for you both... xxx


----------



## lola33

Missy- Lots of luck for the your scan sweetie, so very exiting    can't wait for your update 

Julie- sorry about the pain hun   hope you are feeling better now. Good news on your right ovary working well  that's all you need. Lots of luck and make sure to keep busy  

Lots of love to all 

Xx


----------



## yola

hi girls


ive been away for a few days so unable to post


mejulie .... wow that must of been a shock to be told about the adhesions etc ... did you have painful periods or any indication ? sorry you have ben through so much ... At least they found something and was able to fix it by removing that large follicle  .. .shame about your left ovary ... my left ovary was always crap when i did ivf never got many folicles on that one or eggs , my mother in law had one of her ovaries removed and then conceived so goes to show you only need the one decent ovary     . Peed off that the ivf clinics never picked this up before you did your  2 x cycles    Bit like me when i went to greece and the lady announced she would never have done ivf on me as my husband had an infection in his sperm ?? and my embryos would always fail ahhhhhh a prescription for 20 quid sorted that out  mmmmm after3 cycles here in uk and thousands of pounds later ?? ill never know but it make you wonder .... Will you complain to clinics ? now you have a full report from your lap ?? may get a refund of some sorts i hope 


missy  im holding my breath until you post .... i have everything crossed for you .....  it so nerve racking i felt physically sick  i know how you feel praying alll will be perfect and you can have a wonder hol and relax a bit you so deserve it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

afm  my boobs are massive my skin is sooooooo dry i have a flaky face and im putting on weight to quickly according to guidelines .......... so much for glowing haha ..... but i feel fine , just had a few days away with a friend which was nice .... Went all official yesterday on face book .... Got nuchal screen results low risk 1 in 4900 which i think is ok although have nothing to compare it to ... was a bit concerned when my friend announced hers was 1in 30,000............    i so pleased but constantly worrying something is not right or going to be wrong ... i really need to shake that feeling off and enjoy the pregnancy but im finding it hard still have about 6 weeks till next scan  ...................... any advice girls ............. also did you waer a bra to bed a friend said i should ? but i havnt yet


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick one ladies. OMFG it's twins!! Both implanted seen 2 heartbeats and measuring spot on.
Catch up later. X


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - i knew it i told dh it would be twins... oh i am so happy for you hun i even have tears in my eyes... its the best news now go & enjoy your hols.. lots of luv to you both xxx


----------



## Hevan81

OMFG indeed Missy!! Congratulations that is amazing news!! So so pleased for you. Xxx

Yola I seem to recall that my nuchal thing was 1/17000. The feelings of worry do start to subside and you will start to enjoy it fully. Sounds like you are experiencing all the joys. Only a few more weeks and you'll start to feel movements  xx

Mejulie - things are really sounding positive for you, hope it's your turn very soon xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - congrats! Welcome to twin club   brilliant news. Have they said what type of twins? Do you have 2 placentas? X


----------



## Missy123

Lolsie they have their own everything.    Twin 1 is 6+6 and twin 2 is 7+2 and it's 7+1 for me today so she said that was fine.

Total shock but a happy one and after being so scared this morning feel physically drained so looking forward to my week away.

Lots of love to you all and will catch up when I get back or before as i'm taking my tablet so hopefully hotel will have wifi for when I'm bored and DH is propping up the bar.


----------



## diamonds18

Missy - wow - fantastic news Hun.....OMFG indeed!!! - so very very happy for you....I cried when I read your text xxx

Mejulie - hope you are still taking it very easy and  resting to allow your body to recover. Great news that they have finally got to the bottom of what is going on inside........soon will be your turn  . My right ovary doesn't work very well ( after having a twisted ovary) - only got 1 egg from it.....but I am still lying here with a very noisy baby in the crib beside me !!!  Have fun getting 

Yola - tht is a great nuchal result!  Try not to worry - easier said than done I know! I don't think we ever totally relax tbh and now Isla is here I still don't relax!!!  

Hi everyone else - hope you are all ok? Up with Isla (as usual) .....sleep is a long distant memory.....she has silent reflux so is in a lot  of pain and nights are the worst.  Also got a cold at moment so breathing difficult  . dH sleeping in a different room as he has to go to work - I understand that and encourage him, but I do find the nights alone very ard and endless!!

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - that's brilliant you have twins of the lowest risk how exciting!!! 
It is truly amazing have two little beings growing inside you! Enjoy ur time away together.  

Diamonds - that sounds tough... Hope things improve with Isla  

Hope everyone else is well and had a nice weekend


----------



## lola33

Missy- As everybody else already said OMFG!!! It's amazing    So very excited and happy for you  

Diamonds- Oooh poor little Isla, it will get better in time, you just have to hang in there. It is so horrible to see our LO in pain and its usually nothing we can do about it  

Yola- don't worry about your test results they are absolutely fine, I think they counting it as a high risk from 1/200 and even than its almost always no problems. I was very paranoid in the beginning of my pregnancy, but as my bump grew and the baby start moving my worries started to go away  I'm sure your worries will start fading away as your bump grows 

Xx


----------



## yola

missy 


amazing news you wait all that time and then get two  babies fabulous so bloody pleased ........... whooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo  
thanks girls re advice feeling better today realise my results are good,
especially today when someone told me thier result was 1in 15 ,,,,, and their baby was fine ............. feeling good today 

diamonds ,,,,,,,  isla is a beautiful name sorry your not getting much sleep 

yola x


----------



## Hevan81

Diamonds - Zach suffered reflux and it was a nightmare. Some tips we were given (apologies if you already do these things) Keep upright for longer after feeds - Are you BF or formula? You can get anti reflux formula on prescription. Have the crib at an angle if safe to do it. We also had a special mattress. Some things help more than others. Zach has just about grown out of his reflux now. Hope the night times get better xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies... 

Missy - how was your holiday not the best weather if you were in the uk very snowy here...
any symptoms yet?  "twins" its just amazing..  xxx

Diamonds - must be hard having a baby & feeling unwell guess thats all part of motherhood. hope it gets easier for you soon hun... xxx

Hello everyone else.. what have you all been up to? any updates on your lo's...

Afm - still a little sore but moving around now.. went for follow up apt & doc req day 21 bloods to chk ovulating if a prob will look at options to help me.. 
talk soon

julie xxx


----------



## catherino

Sorry for not posting much ladies!

Missy- congratulations on your TWINS! Just like buses hey! So so happy for you, brought. Tear to my eyes.
Take care nd hope you enjoy your break away!

Mejulie, hope your recovering well, sorry about your left ovary, but you still have right side working well so when your up to it enjoy getting jiggy!! If not ovulating they may give you clomid. 

Diamonds- sorry poor Isla has reflux, it's horrible when you can't help them. Olivia has it a little to and is on gaviscon which is helping, but gives her constipation! I'm also with you with on the lonely nights, my dh is also in spare room as he gets up really early. Was so tired the other night that I was winding her and she fell asleep on my shoulder, then I woke 30 mins later!

Hello to everyone else

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Morning ladies how are you all?

Mejulie how are you feeling? Not so sore I hope.  

Sorry to hear some Lo's have been poorly with reflux amoung other things. What a worry that never ends.  

My week away was exhausting, early starts and long days. Came home needing a break.    Still recovering now. 
Will never do another organised trip again. Would have been perfect to keep me busy if the result had gone the other way.

Catch up with you all later. Lots of love. X


----------



## yola

hi girls##

missy glad you had a nice hol .. take it easy  hun any preg symptoms yet 

julie glad you are on the mend ... when will you get you
ovulation results ? 

i have midwife appt to moz check heartbeat etc fingers crossed all ok ... i feel good skin on my face is terrible very red checks and v dry but its a small price to pay ... have a small bump now and clothes are starting not to fit ....

hope every one else is ok this weather is terrible happy easter to you all xx


----------



## Missy123

Yola good luck for tomorrow but sure things are well.    My jeans no longer require a belt!    My only symptoms is that I now wake up hungry so have to eat breakfast which I have never done and my (.)(.) are tender but that is on/off. 
I do have the odd twinge/flutter in the belly oh and the lovely constipation but that could be the pessaries.
Just had my 3rd intralipid done this morning and thinking 1 more to go but have to see how things go. Nervous to stop them and the steroids at 12 weeks incase it all goes wrong. Does this worry never end?

How is everyone else today? Hope you all have a Happy easter and don't eat too many eggs.


----------



## yola

missy


i had sore boobs its eased off now but they ar massive ... The pessaries made me sooo constipatated  i had to start taking them 1x daily and then every other was much better when i stopped ... you are lucky not to feel sick .... yes i had the breakfast thing to all good symptoms ................ dont worry about the meds you will be fine i didnt even take the steroids they recommended ..... you will be fine to stop at 12 weeks .... So you must be about 8 weeks now ? have you got another scan coming up ....


will let you know how appt goes not til this afternoon xx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - enjoy your scan today will be another magical moment for you.. has it sunk in now you have a tiny bump xx

Missy - not long now until your next scan.. how are you feeling now? x

Afm - almost back to norm just tender inside & being careful not to lift anything heavy  

Hope everyone else is well...

lots luv xxx


----------



## Missy123

Spoke too soon on the sickness!   Made my usual homemade veggie lasagne for tea last night and the smell whilst it was cooking was awful, made me want to vomit but glad it tasted nice.
Also the smell of curry and coffee today didn't do me any favours but not actually been sick........yet!

Mejulie glad you are being careful on lifting as it is so easy to forget and do more than you should. 
Look out DH when you have recovered  

Yola hope all went well today    yes I'm 9 weeks on saturday and next scan is clinic one next thursay.  
Going to start cutting down the steroids if all is well then.

How are all those LO's and yummy mummys doing?


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - funny how pregnancy changes your taste & smell..
1st sign i was pregnant 9yrs ago was when i went off coffee & HAD to have cheese.. act i never lost my new love of cheese  
how are you feeling today? 
cant believe you will be 9wks tomo its gone so quickly x

Yola - how was your apt yesterday? x

happy easter everyone xxxx


----------



## yola

hi girls


omg i really dont want to work tomorrow ............ my appt went well heard the babies heart beating away which was great... next appt in about 3 weeks for 20 week scan ... all i have done over easter is eat eat eat , meals out , roast dinners and chinese take away i feel like a lazy lump..... Ordered some new sofas as our current ones are knackered, they cost a fortune ... everything is so bloody expensive ..

Lat yr i had a mad moment a got myself into a pcp finance deal on a brand new convertible golf seemed a good idea at the time and i could afford the repayments ... not such a good idea now and i cant seem to get out of it ...   balls ...

yolanda


----------



## Missy123

Yola great news on hearing your lo heartbeat. Gosh 17 weeks already, where is the time going? Probably slow for you as it is dragging for me!
Just feel I'm wishing it all away with waiting for the next scan.  

Mejulie how are you feeling honey? Hope you are healing up nicely.  
I'm the same with the cheese love it, love it and also I WAS a veggie but have eaten meat 3 times now!  
Had a gammon steak today at the harvester but think that and a bacon sarnies is as far as I will go I hope.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all had a happy easter and didn't eat too many eggs.  
Clinic scan tomorrow, so nervous and hoping they are both still ok in there. Another sleepness night ahead.
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - will be thinking of you tomo... enjoy seeing your lo's again.. let me know how it goes xxxx

Yola - how was work 
we have a golf convertible but the old model, we luv it hope to get some sunny days soon to take it for a spin xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - finding it hard being back at work on my feet rushing around all day..
im ready for bed when i get home   dh can forget any jiggyness i just wanna sleep... ha ha

luv to you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Twins are fine    measured 9+5 and 9+6 and today I'm 9+5 so bang on.  Just got to try and enjoy it now.

Will pop back and catch up tomorrow as I didn't sleep 1 wink last night so knackered! 

Love to you all.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - thanks for the update ..fantastic news bet you are smiling now.... big hugs to you both xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - so glad to hear alls wEll with ur bubbas!  

Yola - glad to hear everything is going well... Are you planning on finding out pink or blue??  

Mejulie - hope alls going ok and your nicely recovered now  

Afm - things are going well, the boys are half way through second week of weaning, doing well, seem to really enjoy baby rice, starting some new flavours at the weekend   they love their sippy cups too and have got quiet attached to them! X


----------



## Hevan81

Great news Missy. Glad to hear all is well with your twinnies xx


----------



## yola

Missy great news how are you feeling

Losie.  Are you making all your own food are the twins 6 myths now


Mejulie how you feeling xxx



I'm all good sun is shinning for a change xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Yola- The boys are 6 months on the 26th, have made some veg purée and the love it! They started on baby rice for 2 weeks but now have heinz oaty breakfast in the morning and purée in the evening, they tried some banana yogurt this afternoon which was a hit! Glad ur doing well, the sunshine makes so much difference! 

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy/yola - how are you both getting on with your pregnancies? any new symptoms or news to share 

Lola - good to hear the boys are doing well... 6mths already that seems crazy xxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - due to have bloods taken day 21 of this cycle to chk ovulation will keep you posted x


----------



## mejulie40

sorry.. should have said lolsie but hello to you too lola xxx


----------



## yola

its quiet on here !!

Mejulie hows it going have you had your bloods done yet to check ov... Is day 21 comimng up ??

Missy hows it all going how are you feeling hun 

Ladies with the babies hope you are all ok and your little ones are doing well 
xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies, sorry went a little quiet as struggling to except things still and two news girls on our local thread had miscarriages which kind of did my head in. 
Scan is next thur and hoping that it will help me as still not even had a tear yet?  

Mejulie any news on your bloods? Do you usually know when you ovulate? Hope you are all healed now.  

Yola how are you doing? Have you bought anything yet?

Lolsie 6 months old! Hope I cope as well as you have.  

Will catch up with you all soon, just wanted to let you know I was ok.


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - how are you finding being preggie... any strange cravings.. when is your due date? xxx

Missy - how are you hun.. must scare you when others lose their lo's.. my mum says from the moment your pregnant you never stop that worry & i guess its worse for us ivf ladies.. whens your next scan? im still sending you tons of positive vibes xxx

Afm - still have a week to go before my blood test but have all good signs im fertile this month so should be fine... me & dh had heart to heart chat about it all as he has been really down lately.. decided if it doesnt work nat we will have one last ivf but with de.. doc says more chance of a live birth using younger eggs (gave mine 6% chance) & its better than adoption.. 

Hello diamonds, lolsie, catherino, lola, clomper, hevan & tigge - if you are still reading PLEASE POST  cos i really miss hearing from you all & esp how all the lo's are doing xxx

love to you all my wonderful friends xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies.
Mejulie the waiting around for tests are a pain in the bum aren't they. 
Hoping it works naturally for you both but I think de is a good idea if you can cope with that, I could but it wouldn't have been the answer for me.
My niece offered to be surrogate with our embryos, worst case for me (as my body rejected our embryos) but I struggled with the not carrying/bonding part. Fingers crossed for you. X

Yola good luck with your 20 week scan on thur    I have my 12 week scan that day too but will be 12+5.
Are you going to find out what you are having?  

Catch up with you all later. Xx Hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## Hevan81

Hello lovely ladies, I always keep up with how you are doing but don't always post. 

Yola and Missy good luck with your upcoming scans. Hope pregnancy is treating you both well. 

Mejulie will be keeping everything crossed for you for this month. I think DE is a good idea, though. One of the NCT mums I met had succesful DE out in Spain. 

How are all the mummies and babes doing?

AFM Zach is 1 in 3 weeks!! I don't know where the time has gone. He is such a cheeky little monkey. He is very mobile now, with quite a unique commando style belly crawl. He likes to walk with help and can climb stairs! We get lots of Mumma and Daddas from him. Every day I just can't believe he is really mine xx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy/yola - best of luck with your scans tomo pls let me know how you get on... will be very exciting for you both xxxx

Hevan - lovely to hear from you hun.. cant believe zach will be one.. time has passed so quickly.. must be fab watching him grow up you are very lucky 
so enjoy every moment & give him a big hug from me   xxx


----------



## Missy123

Evening ladies, just been so tired and busy to update you. My auntie passed away so trying to get things sorted before going up to Suffolk for the funeral.
Had my 4th intralipid today so think that is the last and scan was good on thursday although they couldn't get the nuchal measurements as we had a wriggler and one that kept hiding behind the other everytime they went to measure.
They are going to try again on wednes as I'm there for my first antenatal anyway.

Yola how was your scan honey?

Hevan blimey can't believe Zach is almost one year.  

Hi everyone hope you are all ok. X


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - sorry to hear your sad news hun sending big hug your way.... great news boys are moving around & all seems ok xxx


----------



## yola

hi girls


hi missy glad your 12 week scan went ok .....  my baby would not move when we had ours and they struggled to get a measurment.. i had a wee and then they got it ....

Me julie  hows it going any news

lola , hevan clomper and losie.......... hope you are all well and your little ones are keeping you busy, hevan i cant quite believe zach is nearly 1  thats bonkers...


my 20 wk scan was all fine thank god so thrilled and we are having a little girl xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Yola - huge congratulations. Fab news. Bet you can't wait to meet your precious little girl xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all sorry be absent, so much going on atm. 

Hope your all well, am reading the posts and keeping up.

So glad everyone's doing well.  

Yola - congrats on your girl!!

Missy - so glad your twins are doing well, such a worry but exciting time, hope your managing to relax a little now 

Hevan - 1 already! Gosh time flys. What do you have planned for his bday? 

Mejulie - hope your well. Glad you have a plan in place but praying it works naturally for you soon xx

Afm - boys are doing fab. Loving food, both rolling around like crazy now! The 6 months has gone in the blink of an eye xxx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies!

Yola, congratulations hun, a little girl eh?!!   

Missy, I'm sorry to hear about your aunt.   How did your other scan go? So pleased all seemed well at the last one! I hope you are feeling a little more positive now, it sounds like things are doing great for you, and you are past the 12wk milestone. You will feel better when your boys are in your arms, and then you will wonder where those 9 months went!!   

Lolsie, so glad to hear how well your boys are doing. 6 months is a great age, and it's lovely when they start doing so many new things! Sounds like you are doing a great job!

MeJulie, have you had the results back yet from your bloods? I do hope you manage to conceive naturally, it seems sooo much easier and more fun    But good that you have a back up plan in mind using de. 

Hope the rest of you are well.

Well it was Reuben's first birthday yesterday and we had a fab day and party! The little monkey is turning into a real little boy now, with a real big personality!!!    

My body has got back to normal since the miscarriage now and I have had 2 periods, although quite far apart for me otherwise ok, so we are still hoping for a natural miracle, seems strange being back on the ttc road again!! 

My father in law drowned accidentally in the river 4 weeks ago, so we have been bowled over rather by that, and we only had the funeral this week, so hoping things can get back to normal a little now    

I do try and keep up with you all now and again, and hope to be able to carry on when we are all talking babies and families. In the meantime I still have my fingers crossed for those who have not been so fortunate yet, your time will come, hopefully very soon    

Big hugs to you all    

Chloe xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies, it's going to be a quick one as haven't packed a thing yet for my trip to sussex this wed and have been having a fashion parade as lots don't fit my belly and (.)(.) already! Then was told no black so another hunt. No time for shopping.

Yola congratulation on a little girl!  

Hi to everyone will catch up properly when I get back.
Wanted to let you know that 2nd scan went well. Low risk for downs 1 in 3149 and low on the others also so very happy.
Got a pic of one waving   snd 20 week scan 12th june.

Love to you all. Xxxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Clomper - happy 1st birthday Reuben!   
I'm so sorry about your father in law must have been a huge shock. I hope your partner is ok. Sending lots of hugs to you all  

Missy - hope all goes ok with the funeral   brilliant news re scan! Look forwards to hearing on the 12th June! Will u be finding out sexs?  

Hi to everyone else, hope all had a lovely bank holiday weekend, we had brilliant sunshine and certainly made the most of it!

XxxX


----------



## yola

Hi Girls

Clomper thats terrible new about your father in law what a shock ,,,  awful

missy congrats on your test results have a lovely hol

losie glad the boys are coming along well 

mejulie ... how are you 


afm  im all ok thanks getting bigger although my thighs seem bigger than my bump  haha not sure how that works ... xx


----------



## mejulie40

Morning lovely ladies....

How are you all? cant believe tbe lo's are already celebrating birthdays where has that time gone...

Missy - how are things going for you.. are you feeling ok with the pregnancy?  good to hear scan was ok.. xxx

Yola - hello pregnant lady  how are you getting on? xxx

Afm - well... i started a round of clomid two days ago as tests showed i was not ovulating & so far im feelng very positive/ chilled out.. feels like a nat cycle... have scan booked in for 21st may to see if my egg or even eggs have grown... me & dh feeling good about it all & consultant is fab can even text him if i need to...

need all your positive vibes & babydust ladies 

Luv to you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie sending you loads of positive vibes    Can't believe you can text the consultant, that's great.

Yolanda how are you doing?

Hi to you all and happy birthday Reuben.  
Trip went ok, just a lot of driving and very tiring. Took me all weekend to recover from the 800 mile round trip.

Catch you all again soon xxx


----------



## yola

hi girls

mejulie ... i tried clomid but it wasnt monitored ... try concieve plus with your cycle  ... good luck  ,,

missy how you feeling ??  any sickness are you showing  yet ..

hi losie and clomper  hope all good with you 

im all ok going to the baby show this weekend havnt bought anything yet  so might get some bits ... im all ok just waiting for next appt with midwife in 2 weeks xx


----------



## mejulie40

morning...

Missy - hope you have recovered from your trip.. how are you? bet you have a bump now  xx

Yola - good to hear all is going well for you.. must be amazing to see the lo growing with each scan xx

Hevan, clomper, diamonds, lolsie, lola & catherino.. how are you all? some updates pls as i really miss hearing from you & need your support  

Afm - on day 10 of nat cycle with clomid.. feel as if something is going on both sides as weird cramping sensation last few days pray clomid works 1st time & we get that magical bfp...

love to you all xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Mejulie, I'm still here. I keep upto date, but worry about posting too much - in content and frequency. Sounds positive hat you are feeling things in your ovaries. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of   and    xx

Missy and Yola how are you both feeling? Hope you are enjoying being PG and not suffering too much? Are either of you starting. To feel my movements yet? Xx

Lola, Lolsie, Diamonds and Catherino, how are the LOs? Hope all is going well xx 

Hey Clomper xx

If I've missed anyone, sorry and hello xx

AFM Zach turned 1 on the 14th. I can't believe the year has passed by already. We had a family meal with both sets of grandparents, all his aunts, uncles and cousins which was lovely. We took him to Sea Life and a local Zoo Farm. It's so wonderful watching him grow and develop. He now wants to walk everywhere, but can't walk unaided so our backs are killing! He can climb the stairs too. He is very vocal but not many words and still only has 2 teeth. He has a cheeky smile and is just such a joy to be around. I'll change my profile pic to a more recent one. 

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - thank you for posting.. put a big smile on my face.. its great to know how you & zach are   the year has passed so quickly.. all my friends are celebrating their lo's 1st bdays act there are about 6 but im happy for them all not sad... i believe it will happen for us soon x


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - luv the pic x


----------



## Hevan81

Thanks Mejulie. For some reason it's turned sideways. I'm glad i made you smile  It will happen for you. It sounds like you're really getting somewhere now. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

whoo hoo.. i have "3" lovely follies size 20,17 & 12 test shows im due to ovulate so now we just need to get jiggy with it 
doc said high chance of twins as both may release eggs... oh i hope so ..... pray its our time xx


----------



## yola

me julie good luck i hope they are giving you something to keep your lining nice and thick mine was very thin on clomid................ 

happy baby making      this will be your  time xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Great news Mejulie. Good luck and enjoying getting jiggy! Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - funny enough my lining was fine at scan today, so may not need any of those lovely bullets   poor dh was jumped on when we got back from scan, then i told him ok to go to work but dont be late! ha ha


----------



## diamonds18

Hi me Julie, like Hevan I have been keeping up to date but haven't liked to post too often, and equally finding I think about posting but then Isla commands all my attention!!

Great news about the three follies......enjoy the jiggy.....enjoy it as much as you can I would say as once a little one arrives it drops off the radar!!!!! 

Missy and Yola how are you both feeling? Sooooo excited for you both,

hi to everyone else.

Isla is nearly 5 months old - I can't believe it!! She is my universe, simply beautiful in every way!  She is getting very aware of everything and everything goes into her mouth!! Will start weaning soon I think.....can't believe it! Only 4 months left of maternity leave - dreading going back to be honest!  Would love to stay home but just can't afford it unfortunately.

MeJulie - sending you lots of      - although I don't post all the time I am thinking about you xxxxxxx


----------



## catherino

Hello everyone,

Sorry for not being on for ages, I like diamonds have started to catch up and then Olivia decides to create!
I've tried to catch up best I can!

Mejulie- how are you feeling you sound really positive which is great! I have everything crossed that you will be sharing lovely news with us soon. Xx

Missy and yola- so pleased your pregnancies are going well and scans have all been good. Yola did you enjoy the baby show? Congrats on a little girl. Missy are you finding out what your having? Xx

Hevan and Clomper- can't believe your gorgeous boys are 1 already! Bet they loved all their presents and the cake!! Love the pics on **! So lovely that you both meet up to, xx Clomper so sorry to hear about your father in law, terrible news! All the best with ttc naturally xx

Lolsie- glad your boys are doing well and enjoying their solids! Weaning is fun hey? Xx

Diamonds- lovely to hear you and Isla are doing well, enjoy every minute before you go back to work. Enjoy weaning I got a good booklet from cow and gate about weaning takes you through each step.

Lola- hope your well xx

Afm- Olivia was 4 months on tues! It really does fly by, sorted out her clothes the other day and can't believe she was ever that small. She has got her bottom 2 teeth coming through, has been teething for weeks but not really coming through that much. She chews everything and is a dribble machine! She has her last jabs today poor thing  
Love to all
Xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies nice to see so many of you posting and are doing ok. Gosh your little are growing so fast.

Mejulie just popped back to see how your scan went and so pleased to see you had 3 juicy follicles. 
Hope you have enough energy left to read this after all that jiggyness!        Do you know if you have ovulated yet?

AFM I am in total pain but don't ever want to complain after what it took to get here. I have SPD which is something to do with the muscles in the pelvis. 
After going to the GP on mon as I didn't know why I was in so much pain he let us listen to their heartbeats and I sobbed in the car for the first time. Totally overwhelmed and relieved.
Catch up with you all soon. Xx


----------



## catherino

Missy- sorry to hear you in pain, did the dr give you exercises to help? When my back was bad they gave me a leaflet for spd and they did help. I also bought a support belt from mothercare was only £10 and really helped.
So pleased you got to hear heartbeats, I like you cried every time I had a scan or heard heart! It just makes it feel real for a second! Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Missy sorry to hear you have SPD. I also suffered with it. The advice I was given was to keep legs together when gettin in and out of bed/car, take steps one at a time. It's so emotional to hear and see the babies. Xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies!!

MeJulie, hope you and hubby haven't completely worn yourselves out!!!!    I will be keeping fingers crossed...    I also worry a little about going on too much when posting, I just cant wait to hear good news from you   

Missy, it is the most wonderful thing in the world to know you have that life inside you, and your case twice over!!    I'm sorry you are suffering with SPD, I hope the physio can help, I know it can be a real pain!   

Catherino, Olivia is just beautiful, I love seeing her pics on **! And where have those 4 months gone?!!!   

Diamonds, so lovely hearing you say how beautiful Isla is in every way, I cant believe it's possible to love anyone as much as we do our LOs. I am lucky that I have been able to work mostly from home, but most ladies say it is ok once you get back into the swing of things.   

Yola, how was the baby show? Have you started buying baby things yet? Ooooooo baby girl things!!!      

Lolsie, hope your boys arent tiring you out too much      

Hiya Hevan     

Well Reuben had his 12-13 month injections lat week, and his first mmr, so has been a little grumpy, but otherwise is just growing more and more into a little boy with a real attitude!!!!      

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies...

i love hearing all the news about how fab it is watching your lo's growing up so keep updating when you have time.. luv & big hugs to you all xxx

Yola - hope you enjoyed the show & bought some goodies for your daughter xx

Missy - you poor thing being in pain.. hope they can give you meds to ease it for you... joys of pregnancy  xx

Afm - on day 20 & go for bloods tomo to confirm ovulation ok.. due to test on 5th which is dh birthday & also same as 1st mc so im praying hard it works 1st try as would be fantastic ..


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie... Wishing you lots of luck and sending plenty of   hope your well otherwise  

Weaning going well... Moved on to 7+ months jars now! 
Finlay's had his first cough/cold bless him, was up the drs today he's still smiling though. 
Harry so far has been well.


----------



## yola

Hi Girls

my we have been busy on here

losie  glad weaning is going  well what  jars do you use ?

hevan  glad zach is doing well i yrs old eh .. im sure he will get more teeth soon .. Are you back to work

Clomper .. rueben is thriving is he walking now  cant believe you and hevan have toddlers now .... hope you are ok are you trying for another one now ?

Lola how are you

Diamonds i know what you mean about wk im only having 6 mths off due to finances i would love more i know its gonna be hard

Catherino ... ahh teething is painful for them is olivia grumpy ...  4 mths is such a adorable stage....

Missy sorry you are suffering  is this a temporary thing ?? ive been lucky so far no aches or pains ?

Me julie has ovualation been confirmed what was your reading

afm  25 wk appt last thurs cant believe im nearly in third trimester.. obviously bigger now .. baby show was good mother in law bought me a travel system and my mum bought me a cot and a changer so we have made a start...  Ive signd up for a short 3 hrs baby course didnt fancy nct ... Ive booked a sowed round hospital for july scary .........

Once julie has her baby i think we should all meet up it will be mayhem with all those kids but a a huge milestone would have been achieved ......................


----------



## Hevan81

Glad all is going well Yola, you must be getting lots of movement now? It won't be long before you am start seeing it, if you're not already. I've been back to work since December. I had 7 months off. Finances wouldn't allow any more. It's really hard at times but you find a routine fairly quickly. I think it would be great to all meet sometime. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello...

day 21 bloods came back at 43.8 which doc said is excellent ( last mth only 25) & shows clomid is working  
will let you know when i get my bfp ha ha

love to you all xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Great news Mejulie. Sounds really positive x


----------



## yola

mejulie    anything > 3o means you ovualted so great result ill keep everything crossed
...

hevan .... i do feel her moving havnt seen her yet .... 7 mths flys by im sure ,,,,, but we have to earn money im a bit jealous of women who have a choice not to wk or to only wk p/t


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all,

Yola - 25 weeks already! Wow! You lo will soon be here! Using all different brands, Heinz, Hipp organic & cow and gate etc. - the boys aren't fussy thankfully.  

Mejulie - brilliant news, keeping everything crossed for you, can't wait to hear good news!  

Hope everyone else is well.  
Boys have had first illness, both had coughs and colds this week so been up drs with them both. Finlay had it first and shared it with Harry, his nearly better now but Harry is right in the middle of it, been a full week of snot & sick poor little things! Stressful time atm, we have a hearing next week (11th) to do with my unfair dismissal claim when I lost my job... Not looking forwards to that but we have the boys christening on the 16th so hopefully that will all go well.


----------



## mejulie40

omg - tested this morn & still cant believe it but it says i am
"PREGNANT" whoo hoo xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Congratulations . that's amazing news! Am so happy for you!   
What does this mean happens now as far as the new dr and retaining the pg? Sending you so much love and


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie that's amazing news. What happens next? Xx


----------



## mejulie40

I have a blood test today & thurs to confirm hcg is increasing then book in for ivig at home..


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie wow that is fantastic news.    Blimey so pleased for you and excited. Best news  
Have you had your treatment for your nk cells or do you start it now? 

Love to you all. Xx

Sorry mejulie just read properly as was so excited didn't take in all the details. Good luck for the bloods. X


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - how are you feeling now? hope they can control your pain hun xxx

Hello everyone xxx

Afm - think i was in shock yesterday.. after the journey we have had just could not believe "2" little pills had got us our bfp  
Had to check with digi this morn & all was good still says pregnant but 2-3wks which i hope means the lo or lo's are snuggling in well this time.. feeling very calm & happy.. dh birthday today he is happy but scared its going to be taken away again.. told him we need to be positive & enjoy it...


----------



## yola

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you .......... woooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooo 

keeping everything crossed for you julie  omg early scan in 2 weeks im praying for you ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, this is it all of us have finally got there ................. omg im overjoyed  this is the best news ever


----------



## Clomper

OMG!!!!! Mejulie OMG!!!!! I have the biggest lump in my throat!! I am soooooooooooooo happy!!!!!!!

Oh wow, this is just the best most amazing news ever!!!!       

This time they will be monitoring you to make sure you are ok, and I'm sure this is your time hun   

Blimey, I'm so happy, I'm a little lost for words. 

Massive hugs and congratulations to you and hubby!!


----------



## catherino

Mejulie- CONGRATULATIONS  
Thought I would come on just to see if you had posted! I started reading and got tears half way through!
Such lovely news I am so happy for you, you and dh must be feeling every emotion right now.

Lots of love I can't stop smiling lol


----------



## mejulie40

Thank you ladies...  your messages made me smile  think you are all more excited than us..  ha ha..
had my bloods taken again this afternoon & hope to get text mess this evening with results.. feeling very warm & have strange cramping sensations near ovaries but otherwise nothing really.. except soooo tired esp around 5pm & my eyes try to close...

will keep you updated xxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Mejulie. How are you feeling? Did you here from clinic? Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies..

my beta results are great increased from 133 13dpo to 465 15dpo so all is going well with this one.. doc wants me in for scan wed eve.. so exciting


----------



## catherino

Wow Julie that's great news! Wed is not long to wait. I really have everything crossed for you this time xx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie that is just fantastic! I'm so so happy for you and excited. Bet you can't wait for weds xx


----------



## yola

Wonderful news julie....  Are your boobies sore yet... It was the first sign of pregnancy I had xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - so far my boobies are only tender on sides, temps very high & very very tired.. everything feels different this time.. just feel chilled 
hows your pregnancy going? any names yet xxx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie wednesday is a big day then, I have my 20 week scan then too. So lots of   for us.
Really strange that we were the first 2 on the thread and the last 2 to reach our goal. Never being first for anything again!  
(Hug to tigge and hope)
I will keep checking for updates on wednesday, good luck honey. Xx

What lovely weather ladies, hope you are all enjoying it.  

I have physio on thur for my spd so hoping they can find something to help me through the last half of my pregnancy.
After what it has taken to get here I am finding it hard to moan even though the pain now is constant and draining.  :
Update you on wed if we decide to find out the sex of twins.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - said to dh this morn that you may find out the sex of yours wed when hopfully we can see our lo or lo's 
did another test this morn just had to check again.. digi still says pregnant 2-3wks so i am smiling.. still cant really believe it.. did you feel like this? will test again wed before scan (only have one left ha ha) 
Love to everyone & thanks again for all your support during this crazy journey... would have lost the plot a long time ago without you all...

julie xxx


----------



## catherino

Missy-  20wks already time really goes quick, although with your pain it prob seems like a lifetime already! How exciting that you might find out the colour, we always said if we had twins that we would.

Mejulie- glad you feeling relaxed, I was the same think it took so long to sink in (9months ha ha) that I just took it in my stride. I looked back at when our thread started and its almost 2yrs that we have all been on this journey together!! 

Can't wait to hear from you both on wed xxx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie it is natural that you want to keep checking on a pee stick, I did and bought some 3 for £1.44 from asda to see the line get darker.  
Kept thinking in the beginning that it was going to get snatched away as too good to be true, still got to pinch myself now sometimes!


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie -  woooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo!!! [size=10pt] such fantastic news! I cried when I read your news- so happy for you, you started this thread and finally you have the BFP we all dreamt about. Yippee yippee yippee    . Has reminded me of how I felt at the beginning too....I tested every day for about 4 weeks!! Got cheap sticks off the Internet! Lots of Luck for this Wednesday - will be back on to check on you. Xxx

missy and Yola - cant believe how quickly your pregnancies are flying by!

Missy, sorry you are in pain - I had to wear a back and pelvic support for my entire pregnancy - but it does go the minute the LO is out....small comfort I know!

Isla has had her first taste of real food....tried baby rice and baby porridge which she tuned her nose up in complete distaste, so today tried butternut squash purée.......she loved loved loved it....!!!

Lolsie. Hope Harry and Finlay are better.? Xxx

Hi to everyone else - I would love to meet up - we have been on such a journey together ! Xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Oops, sorry about the crazy large font in the last post....got a bit excited and wanted to post a big WOOOOOOHOOOOOO for Mejulie but it seemed to stay for the whole post!!!


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - i feel as if ive known you all for much longer.. none of my friends could have supported me like you wonderful ladies have.. my mum & dh feel like they know you all too.. always talking about whats going on with my faceless friends.. ha ha x

Yola - we must all meet up sometime.. feel it would be a very emotional moment xx

Diamonds - hello.. good to hear you are all well.. how is your back now hun xxx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - have a terrible headache just cant shift it.. dont know if its hayfever or all the extra hormones plus im getting up every hour during the night to
pee its driving me crazy but so happy to have symptoms im still smiling 

my scan is at 8pm wed eve but i will update you when i get back.. so excited...


----------



## catherino

Mejulie- I'm the same it does seem such a long time we have all been talking, and I have shared everyone's stories to. The other day I went into work and saw my close friend and she started to well up whenitold her your news!!
I cant wait until wed so you and dh must be in bits! All the best to you and missy!! Xxxxx


----------



## Clomper

Oh Mejulie and Missy, best of luck for tomorrow you two!!! I cant wait to hear your news! 

I still cant believe it has been two years since we all started chatting!! I feel a bit bad for not always posting, I have never stopped thinking of you ladies and sending   , but when Reuben was born it really turned my life upside down. In fact it will never be the same!!   

I am so excited for the mums to be!!   

I am following a strict ovulation calendar now to try to conceive a little brother or sister for Reuben, my periods have been horrendous and I've been getting a lot of pain from Endo since the miscarriage in february so I am hoping to conceive before I need to have anything done!!   

So for me I am now waiting to POAS after putting OH through a bit of a marathon last week!!!!     

Big hugs to all   

Clo xx


----------



## Hevan81

Good luck for your scans today Missy and Mejulie xx


----------



## Clomper

Missy and Mejulie, I am anxiously waiting your news


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie how did your scan go? Hope all is well.    Been thinking of you today. 

Clomper oh poor DH    bet he hated every minute   lots of luck for POAS.

AFM twins doing fine and no problems found so far. Twin 2 which is team blue was hiding some of twin 1 so we have another scan next wed to see if we can find the missing parts.    no not missing, just hidden.


----------



## mejulie40

apt 2hrs late but just seen a little black hole on the scan that the doc says is our baby but too early to see much more.. wants to scan again in one wk.. 
sooo happy never seen anything on scan before..

catch up tomo xx


----------



## Clomper

Missy, congratulations on one team blue, and one mystery!!!!         Yes poor DH was a little traumatised!!  

Mejulie, yey!!! Glad to hear everything seems to be progressing as it should. And you will see little bean next week   

Sweet dreams ladies xx


----------



## Hevan81

Missy congrats on team blue!!! Hope Twin 1 reveals themselve nex week xx

Mejulie how amazing. I'm so excited for you. Is your doc pleased with how it's all progressing so far? Xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie that is great news.    will pop back later, I fell asleep last night before I could read your news.


----------



## mejulie40

Morning ladies...

Missy - wow! how wonderful was it to find out you are having a baby boy & the other i think is a girl as very shy ha ha.. so happy for you hun xxx

Clomper - pray your dream of a magical bfp comes true.. sending tons of babydust your way xxx

Afm - was getting anxious at scan last night.. doc was looking but all i could see on the screen was darkness... was thinking the worst.... then he stopped.. zoomed in & smiled & said my little wonderful sack was there too early to see much but all looked ok.. i still feel numb guess too scared to believe it yet not even shed a tear feel i could go bang ha ha.. he is holding back on ivig for now as doing well so far but i start taking asprin, steroids & the wonderful bullets tonight just in case...


----------



## catherino

Clomper- really hope you get your Nat bfp this month! Sending you lots of baby dust    

MeJulie- so pleased for you. Keep thinking positive and next wk you get to see your little one flickering on the screen!

Missy- I think your lo that's hiding is a girl to, Olivia always messed about during scans

Hope everyone is well, can u believe were in June! This weather is awful!


----------



## Clomper

Missy, I think Mejulie and Catherino might be right, maybe your other little babe is a girl, they seem to be shyer than the boys, Reuben was always flashing his bits on his scans!!!


----------



## Hevan81

Yeah, I'm gonna route for team pink too, Zach always flashed for th camera  xx


----------



## yola

hi girls

missy and julie fab news  glad your scans all ok .... Missy congrats on team blue so far ....  did you have bloods done and nuchal scan ? 

Mejulie how many weeks are you now when will you be scanned again ? not doing ivig will save some pennys 

clomper  good luck with ttc no 2 ... 

hello to everyone 

love yola


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies..

Hevan/clomper - you both made me laugh to read your boys were flashers at the scans  xx

Yola - how are you finding this pregnancy.. is time going quickly? when are you due i forget.. lots luv xx

Missy - did you have other tests as 20 wk scan? when will you go back again to find out if it is a girl  xx

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - not much to report.. boobs still tender, very tired & high temps.. not getting much sleep as need a wee every hour but still feeling preggie which is fab.. next scan will be fri next wk when i'll be 6+1 so hope to see more than just the sack.. very exciting


----------



## diamonds18

Hi, sorry not been back until today to see how the big Wednesday went......exciting news!....

Missy - congratulations for twin team blue  , I have a feeling the other one will be a girl too!  Over half way now, before you know it they will be here and life will never be the same....it's wonderful and I am so happy for you! xxx

Mejulie- so pleased everything is as it should be at this stage   when is your scan next week?  It will be an amazing feeling when you finally see you LO on th scan....I can remember the moment like it was yesterday!! Sending you lots and lots of     xxx

Isla now well and truly on solids.....quickly went from 1to 2 meals a day and whereas the books say the only want a couple of teaspoons at this stage, my little monkey eats double that!! And she has loved every thing ......! Today's try will be pear!  

Be back next week to catch up ins gain, love to you all xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all, sorry for being absent had very busy week... Topped off with boys christening tomorrow!

Mejulie- am so glad everything's going to plan! Best of luck for next scan, hope you get to see your bubble. We saw the boys at around 6 weeks, little flutters in bubbles!!  

Diamonds - sounds like Islas getting on wonderfully, my boys were the same, loved solids right from the start. Am yet to find a food they don't love!

Missy - so glad all going well, it's so exciting, congrats on your baby boy, fingers crossed twin two is in the right place and you find out next time. I agree with the others, the boys were flashing it about at every scan! The sonographers commented every time! 

Yola - hope everything is going well for you!

Catherino, hevan & clomper - hope everything's well with you and your LO's. it's so lovely to see comments about bubbas, what a journey we've all had!

Afm - Hope I haven't missed any important news have tried to catch up. Boys are better now thankfully, took a good 2 weeks to clear. Looking forwards to their christening tomorrow! Had a busy week, had a coil fitted monday, don't want to risk any more bundles of joy atm, very surreal after years of trying to get pregnant!! 
Had employment tribunal Tuesday, judge set another date for September so that goes on unfortunately. 
Then Thursday, I had a couple of hours at college, am hoping to start an access course in September and part of the application process is a pre course course! Busiest week I've had in ages... Used up my babysitting allowance for the month!


----------



## Missy123

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.  

Mejulie how are you doing? Is it today or next friday your scan? Sending  

Yola bet you are getting bigger by the day! Not too long left now, you must be really excited.

Hello all mummies and babies already here and growing away fast. 

Sorry for no real personals but all I can think of is baby names! Had a shock to find out like you Lolsie it is 2 boys!
After a family of girls I only had girls names, not 1 boys name    so now we are looking out everywhere, credits on films, newspapers, on line, it is constant. I keep saying "what about this, what about that"    driving him mad.
I like them a little different, not your average kevin etc so any ideas would be great ladies.  Xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Yay missy congratulations! 2boys...amazing, my boys were first in a generation on my side too! Congrats!
I heared a lovely boys name the other day... Rafferty, thought it was very unusual.

Mejulie - hope alls going well! xxx

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## yola

missy .. 2 boys congratulations .... sorry cant help with boys names im a bit of a traditionalist with boys names  i like thomas, oliver,  william that sort of thing

mejulie is your scan today ?

Losie how was the christening what did you do after did you hire a hall or something ?  did the coil hurt

diamonds great to hear your little one is thriving ....

hello everyone else

afm im fine  just over 28 weeks now all going well xx


----------



## Hevan81

Congratulations on the double team blue Missy. I struggled just finding one boys name, girls are so much easier. I spent so much time on baby name websites etc, there are some truly awful names out there. Do share some of your potentials on here


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies...

Missy - woop woop two boys how fantastic for you both...
what about callum or joshua way too many to choose from x

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - have my scan late eve tonight.. excited & nervous but we are at 6+1 today so all still ok... update you later xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie can't wait to hear about your scan, really excited but it is still early and some don't have a hb until 7 weeks so try not to panic honey.
I like both names but already have friends who have used them up!


----------



## Clomper

Congrats Missy on double team blue!!!     

We chose Reuben right at the start, and it was confirmed at 16 weeks when we had a gender scan! The only other name I liked was Lucas, but not so sure now!! I actually quite like Rupert, but maybe not to everyone's taste! You will need to come up with TWO that you like and if you want middle names for your boys, that will be four!!!!   

Mejulie, good luck for your scan later, I'm sure all will be well! Can't wait to hear your good news   

Hi to everyone else   

xx


----------



## catherino

Just a quick pop in to catch up,
Missy- wow 2boys that is a shock I was convinced was a shy girl! Lol my friend has a little boy called miller which I love and is quite unusual, also at work have looked after an Austin, Jacob, Ethan, theo, albie to name a few! I was useless with boys names.

Me Julie- look forward to hearing from you? 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## mejulie40

Just seen our 6wk baby with a flutter of a heart  
feel like we could explode with happiness.. xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Awww Mejulie that is just amazing!! So so pleased for you xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie that is fantastic news    sat here smiling, you have made my day.  

Catherino thanks I like Miller, I will ask DH when he gets home and it may be on our shortlist (which is very short)  
We both like Mason and they kind of go together so who knows. 

Oh I'm all happy happy now, hope you all have a nice weekend and mejulie take it easy and enjoy incase morning sickness kicks in soon.  

Love to you all. Xxx


----------



## catherino

MeJulie- that's the best news! You must be so happy! Keep smiling and enjoy every minute. When do you have another scan or is that it until 12wk?
Missy- mason is nice and they do go well together. My friends boy was also IVF and a twin! 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend
Xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Miller and Mason to very well together. I like that. There's a Mason in Zach's baby group at nursery, lovely name. We had 3 names for Zach. The other 2 were Ethan or Isaac xx


----------



## Clomper

Mejulie, that is the best news hun!! Congratulations, you must be on cloud 9!   

Missy, oh what fun choosing twin boy names...   

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies...

Missy - i like both names.. how are you feeling now xx

Afm - feel so full of emotion i could explode.. think ive put myself in a safety bubble & although i've seen my lo's heart im still too scared to believe it.. we go back for a scan in 2wks when im 8+1 & hope to be more relaxed by then..

love to everyone xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - brilliant news! Such a relief to see it with your own eyes. I really hope you do manage to relax although as my preg was high risk I must admit i couldn't. Not until they were in my arms.

Yola - we hired part of a local restaurant/bar and went there afterwards. It went really well thanks. The coil was uncomfortable but not too painful. Hope alls going well!

Missy - we had Harry as a name for years as its my dhs grandads name, finding a name we loved as much was tricky, I don't even know how we came across Finlay, we just heard it and loved it.  We went with personal middle names, Fin has my dads name and Harry has dhs name. You'll hear one soon and it will just click! 

Hope everyone else is well. Enjoy what's left of the weekend!


----------



## yola

Just a quick one from me as feeling rough ... I am anaemic and am so tired ........

Mejulie wonderful news
Losie so pleased christening went well
Missy two boys gorgeous ....

Will update when feeling normal again


----------



## Missy123

Yola hope you feel better soon and little one is ok. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - hope you are feeling better soon hun xxx

Missy - how are you getting on? any other names yet x

Lolsie - bet the christening was wonderful.. we have always loved the name harry if our lo was a boy but not so sure on girls names  x

Hello everyone else.. what are you all up to? any holidays planned x

Afm - still being very careful to not over do it & getting plenty of rest.. reduced my hours from 8-4pm so i get home early.. seem to get tired by 5pm & need a snooze  
only symptoms really is the tiredness, high temp & painful boobies but nothing else.. what did you all have.. did sickness come later? not that i want it!
watched our dvd of lo trying to see if another hidden away in there ha ha... cant wait to go back in 2wks...

Luv to you all xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Yola sorry to hear you're anaemic. I was borderline and took liquid supplements which really helped. Have hey given you anything? If not I highly recommend them. Can't remember the name but think it begins with S xx

Mejulie my only symptom was tiredness. A bit nauseous early on but never suffered morning sickness. Hope he next couple of weeks to quickly for you to see your lo again xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all,

Yola - sorry you not feeling great 

Mejulie - I was tired but never had sickness thank god! 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies,

So sorry for not posting for ages. I have been in UK for almost 2  months, just back in Sweden recently. So much to catch up  Will try my best before Leonel wakes up 

Mejulie- HUGE, HUGE Congratulation on your BFP, I'm over the moon for you hun    You deserve it so much, you truly have been a fighter. Will be praying that you will have a wonderful and healthy pregnancy     

Yola- Sorry you are feeling rough  hope you feel better soon. I you on iron supplements ?

Missy- Congratulations and welcome to team blue   Boys are absolutely gourgeus , you will have some much fun with them 

Big hello to Diamonds, Lolsie, Hevan, Catherino and Clomper. Hope you and your babies are doing well 

Afm- Been busy with traveling, went to UK to see family. Was so good to be back I'm London  Leonel is 11 months next week, can't  believe that it is time to plan his first birthday already !! He is so much fun now......and also so much work as well, cause that boy does not stay still for a second   and he is not even walking yet, I'm sure I will get myself a proper work out when he will  I am playing with a though of trying for a baby nr 2, tbh I don't feel ready for another one, but I don't have the luxury to wait around neither, it is sort of now or never, but the thought of more tx absolutey terrifies me  Is any of you think of giving it another go?

Loads of love to all you beautiful ladies 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie is your scan tomorrow honey?    Can't wait to hear all about it, hope you are managing to stay calm.  

Lola nice to hear you are doing well and enjoying Leonel, I wasn't fussed on the team just    to get this far!!!
Only you will know when you are ready for another baby, I always thought it was better to have a small age gap between them as 6 years between my sis and I and we always fought. Can't get a smaller gap than I will have!  
Don't regret things later, make a list of pros and cons and see if that helps. X

Lolsie did you put your boys in the same cot and how long for? Glad the christening went well.

Hi everyone,  just booked a 4D scan for next wed to make sure 2 boys before buying the blue moses baskets. 
Started to buy a few things now, just got their cots/cotbeds today as they were on offer and the boxes are now in the shed as don't want them in the house yet.    Everything else is at my dads so far. Couple more weeks I think before I fill my house up!!  
Still in pain with SPD and now heartburn but still hard to erase my   when I feel them move. It's so worth it. 

Good luck Mejulie and be back tomorrow to read up. Bet little one has grown loads.


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone, 

Missy - sorry you are still in pain - will it last all the way until you have the boys now? I have an unbelievable amount of "stuff" for Isla - getting double for twins will be space consuming and expensive!!.....but fun too!!!  

Mejulie - how are you doing, has it started to sink in yet? If your scan is tomorrow lots of luck and enjoy seeing your LO again!! It is such an amazing feeling.......I could have sat in the scan room all day!! Xx

Lola - hi - cant believe Leonel is 11 months! Mind you can't believe it is Isla's half year today either!  I am already broody when I see new borns and like you we have begun the conversation.....I sooooo o not feel ready physicallyr mentally to go through treatment again, but we all know how long it can take to work and I really don't have the luxury of time!  The big thing or us is the expense too - at10k a cycle we have to think about whether we can even afford it.  Our current thinking is to visit the clinic in the Autumn with a view to starting again in the spring when Isla will be just over 1.  Have you got any further in your thinking? Xx

Yola - are you feeling any better? Xx

Off for a swim now, be back over the weekend to say hi and to see how the preggars ladies are doing!! Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hey all, hope all well...

Mejulie - hope alls going well!  

Missy - no we didn't put them together, they were separated straight away in special care so when we got home we kept them that way. Plus even at 5lb they were too big to share Moses baskets!  how exciting that your having 4D scan.  

Hope every one else is good... Enjoy the sunshine this weekend - fingers crossed they've got it right and were in for a hot one!


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies..

Missy - how exciting a 4D scan of the lo's bet you cant wait  x

Hello everyone else xxx

I have my scan tomo eve & will be 8+1 so hope lo has grown & we can see more than last time.. been feeling rough this week sooo tired since i started taking clexane & up every hour to wee during night but if it helps me keep hold of this one i will put up with anything. 

Luv to you all xx


----------



## LolsieG

Enjoy mejulie! Hope all goes well xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies..

Just had scan baby not grown as much as he expected & heartbeat slow.. going back on wed for another scan but he said not looking good  we are heartbroken..


----------



## Clomper

Oh Mejulie hun, I do hope your little bubba hangs on. Dont give up hope, sometimes these little guys make a real come back, try and keep as relaxed as you can, and get plenty of rest.             

I will say lots of      for you.

xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - stay positive, I know Wednesday prob can't come fast enough for you both. Try and relax and stay strong. we were told not to get our hopes up with the two "bubbles" we saw and that there would probably only be one next time..!   sending you lots of love!


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie thinking of you having another wait   lots of   and   coming your way for the little one to get stronger.
Lots of   for you, rest up and stay strong as lots are slow growers at the start.   xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - thinking of you and DH and sending you lots of    and   . As the others have said get plenty of rest and try to not give up hope - your little one may still grow stronger


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie I can only echo what the others have said nope try of rest and don't give up hope. Sending lots of love and hugs and keeping everything crossed for Wednesday xxx


----------



## catherino

MeJulie- positive thoughts. Lots of rest before wed. We were also told at 7wks baby had grown as much as should and sac was too small. Hurry up weds! Don't give up hope yet. Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## yola

mejulie .. worried to read your post .. Try and stay strong i am praying wednesday will be positive.... xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies...

Thanks for all your messages & support as always..
been tough over the weekend as feel we are in limbo.. keep telling bubba to fight & stay with us... our appointment is at the end of his clinic wed eve about 9pm.. wish i could just sleep till then.. will update when i have some news.

luv to you all xx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie, still thinking of you - praying there is good news tomorrow


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie can't imagine what the last few days have been like.  
Sending more     for tomorrows scan and   little one is growing well now honey. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## yola

mejulie 

all the best for this evening I will be praying for your little one and you and your husband .. I cant imagine how you feel  x


----------



## catherino

Praying you have a tough little cookie growing, and you have positive results from scan later. Thinking me you


----------



## LolsieG

Hope all went well mejulie... Been thinking of you all day and sending positive thoughts!


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie praying hard for you honey. Xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Not good news from scan ladies.. 
bubbas heart has stopped  
doc wants me to go in for d&c tomo as sack big & will be a very messy miscarriage plus he can send bubba off to be looked at which may give us some answers.
was ok until spoke to my mum then lost it..
talk to you all soon xc


----------



## Missy123

Oh mejulie I am so so sorry   this is such a cruel world. Can't find any words but thinking of you.   xxxxx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie there are no words. I'm devestated for you. Thinking of you and hubby. Lots of love xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie, I am so sorry , just devastating. Thinking of you both


----------



## yola

oh Julie im so sad awful news .... will speak when you are feeling up to it ...


----------



## catherino

Julie, I can't put into words how sorry I am to hear that. So sad for you and dh. Thinking of you, lots of love xx


----------



## Clomper

Oh Julie, you poor thing. I am so very sorry hun.      

There are no words.

xxxx


----------



## LolsieG

Julie, I am so sorry. I have no words, I am just so sorry for you both. You have really been through it. 
I hope you are ok after the procedure today. X


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies..

Many thanks for you messages.. d&c was fine actually we both had a fun afternoon at the hosp didnt stop laughing.. nurse & doc prob thought we'd lost the plot  
both being really positive, spent hours talking about it all & what to learn from it.. we are ready to try again but will wait a good month plus doc should have results from looking at bubba which we hope may give us some answers.. we are on hols next week, booked a little cottage in wiltshire could not have come at a better time.

love to you all c


----------



## Hevan81

I'm glad it was ok Mejulie and great that you and DH were in such high spirits and already looking to the future. I hope the doc can come up with a good plan for you. Whereabouts in wilts are you staying? I live in wilts x


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - we are staying near devizes.. where r u? x


----------



## Hevan81

Near Devizes!! I live in Trowbridge xx


----------



## mejulie40

oh wow! maybe we could meet up x


----------



## Hevan81

I'd love to but don't want to encroach on your hol. If you get chance and I'm not working it would be great x


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - pm me your mobile number & i will text u next week.. will try my best to meet up even if a quick hello & coffee  x


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies...

Hope you are all well & enjoying this sunshine.. we picked a great week to holiday 

Hevan - sorry we could not meet up but would be fab to get everyone together sometime..

Missy/yola - how are you both? need updates xx

Afm - had a tearful day after lighting a candle in church for our bubba & saying goodbye.. seemed to make it more real.. guess its going to take a while to sink in but i just want to have another go & get preggie again quickly 

love to you all xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - I really admire your determination and strength. X

Hope everyone else is well.

I was disgusted to hear a mother in a local car park telling her child that as they were not going to far, if she behaved, she could sit in her car seat without her seat belt! It was treated as if it was a treat for the child.  This kind of reckless behaviour could have cost the child her life.  She couldn't have been more then 3 and down to laziness of her mother may not have seen her next birthday.

So many times whilst driving I have seen a child on a lap or bobbing up and down in the back, clearly not strapped in.  

I have been in touch with my local Council and am also awaiting a meeting with my local MP my aim is to highlight the issue further.

I wonder if any of you lovely ladies have an opinion on this issue? 

X


----------



## yola

hello lovely ladies


mejulie  i admire your strength you are doing so well . When do you get results back from d&c

Losie      hi i dont have much of an opinion , but i do think its very irresponsible of parents and a decision they may deeply regret if they did have an accident. 

afm  swollen ankles big time they are huge and getting me down a bit as they ache ... im seeing gp on monday.... otherwise all ok struggling in this blasted heat ..........


missy how are you coping with it all .....


----------



## lola33

Mejulie- I am so chocked and sad to read your news    just can't believe it.......as other ladies have said already, I do admire your strength. There is no words that can make you feel better. Just know that I and I'm sure the rest of the ladies here are thinking of you, enjoy your holiday    Loads of love and hugs 

Hope you all are doing well. Will be back later with more personals. 

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - i go back to see doc next wed eve - how are you feeling bet the heat is getting to you.. x

Missy - how are you hun & when is your next scan? x

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - went back to work & staff asked how bubba was as no body has told them! found it really upsetting as i have 16 staff & still only 3 know...
am off tomo & have asked my asst manager to tell them all as too hard for me.. 
only a week until we see doc for results pray we get some answers...

love to you all xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all,

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Missy123

Hello everyone how are you doing? Hope you all coped ok in our heatwave, I struggled!

Yola how far are you now? How's the swollen ankles? X

Mejulie how are you doing honey? Hope you get some answers tomorrow and it's not long before you get pregnant again. X
Hope you had a nice holiday.

I have a question, who had the whooping cough jab and did you have any problems?
I was going to have it but after reading the comments on the nhs website for it I'm now in two minds. It hasn't been trialled on pregnant women. They use it in the states but without all the extra polio etc that they have added here.
I need to make a decision but scared to hell about all these jabs including the MMR.

Sorry it's short but i'm off to see the midwife for 26 week check, next scan 28 weeks. Need to get diabetes check today.
Catch you all later and mejulie thinking of you sweetie. Xx  Love to you all


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - I had it, felt the risks of not having it outweighed the risks of having it and knowing the boys could of been more prem then what they actually were I didn't hesitate. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - if it was me i would have them as lolsie said its worth the risk if protects child x

hello everyone else how are you all x

Afm - had apt tonight but results not back yet so doc will e-mail me them next week!
sad we are ok to try nat & after next period can take clomid again.. yay me happy  x


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies!

Mejulie, I hope you are ok hun, shame they didnt have the results back yet. Ooo exciting you are ready to start again very soon   

Lolsie, I am WAY OTT when it comes to car safety for Reuben!!! I have spent a fortune on his car seat, and he is strapped in so tight his legs are at risk of turning blue!! I think it's disgusting when people dont do their best to keep their children safe!   

Yola and Missy, how are those ankles?? Another hot one today, hope you are feeling well with your bumps   

Missy, I was only offered flu and swine flu when I was pregnant, and I had them both. It is so difficult, you don't want to put babies at risk either way. I'm sure you will make the right decision. 

Hi Lola, Diamonds, Catherino and Hevan   

I am seeing a new acupuncturist, a chinese lady who has also given me some herbal medicines... I am charting on fertility friend and symptom spotting like a mad woman. Starting to panic that IVF will be the only way, and worried we can't afford it and it wont work!!! Will get an appointment with my gynae once we have had all our tests done again, my last bloods tomorrow, then OH gives another "deposit" next week.

Reuben is growing up way too quickly, and really is a little boy now, not a baby. Walking and making lots of attempts at words and noises. He has a very strong will and we are in the process of teaching him that what Reuben wants Reuben doesn't always get!!!!   

Hope everyone is well

Chloe xx


----------



## catherino

Just a quick reply to missy I had the whooping cough and flu jab and was fine. It protects you and your babies until they have their jab at 12wks.
Will come back for personals 2Moro got so much to do tonight! 
Xxx


----------



## yola

quick one from me .......... huge ankles .......... had whooping cough vaccine no hesitation will be in touch with an update shortly

love to everyone


----------



## Missy123

Thanks ladies, still    on whooping cough jab as it is so new in pregnancy but have a few weeks to decide I think.

Mejulie any results yet? 

Yola hope you are ok, not long now.  

Clomper hope they find you could get there without anymore ivf.  

I'm just so tired at the moment but then it's hourly toilet trips throughout the night with DH snoring in between to contend with!! 
Fed up telling him to turn over.


----------



## yola

hi grils

ju any update on your appt ... great to hear you positive sending you loads of good vibes for clomid working this mth

missy ... any decisions  re whooping cough ? its very prevalent at the moment ..

clomper ... good luck with baby making the way i see it ... its happened once its likely to happen again i know its hard but try and relax into it ...

i had a scan due to lack of movement a couple of weeks ago all was fine but they said i had a large baby on board ?? i looked it up and apparently it could be related to gest diabetes.. i  checked with my midwife who said they dont test for this routinely unless you have risk factors which i dont ... so i left it at this but was concerned.. anyway we have a blood glucose measurung kit at wk so i checked my blood sugar myself  i was high the 3 times i tested it ..... WTF... so contacted midwife and they have now agreed to do glucose intolerance test wednesday .... i really hope im ok as this is normally done at 28 weeks ill be 36 weeks so v late in the day and it may of effected baby already !!!! im worried i have a massive baby me and hubby were only under 71bs so quite normal i think ?  i havnt put on loads and loads of weight 2 stone 3 ibs  ish  so i think im in normal limits  .. anyway ill let you know

love to everyone  yola xx


----------



## Clomper

Yola,

I'm sorry you are worried about gestational diabetes hun. I had it with Reuben which was why he was induced at 36 weeks! He was still 8lbs12oz, four weeks early. Other than that he was fine, slightly low sugar levels at birth and jaundice for 9 days, but that was more due to being delivered prematurely. I was injecting insulin 4 times daily in the end, and my sugar levels were still all over the place, but all was well in the end.
I would maybe be prepared to be having your LO sooner than expected but otherwise I'm sure you will be fine hun.
If you have any questions please ask.
Let us know how you get on   

Clomper xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie any news honey?  Xx

Yola hope you got your test done today, I had mine done on thurs and yes I have diabetes.    Hoping you are fine with your test.
At my scan yesterday (28 weeks) the boys were measuring 2 weeks ahead and coming in at 3.3 lbs each so rather worried. 
I have to test before each meal and bedtime and report my levels to start with, back for next app in 2 weeks.
Let me know how it goes. Xx

How is everyone?  

Clomper hope you are having fun trying for your next little one, you know it can happen now.    

Thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Hi all,

Hope everyone is ok. 

Missy - sorry to hear you've got diabetes, hope you get it under control ASAP!

Yola - have you found out any results from your test yet? Hope everything's going ok.

Mejulie - hope your ok

Clomper - good luck with trying for number 2!

X


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies

Yola - how did you get on with the tests hun.. must be a worry for you.. sending a big hug your way xx

Missy - just what you need more probs to deal with.. sounds like you & yola may have big bubbas but thats common with ivf babies.. hows your back now x

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - still no results & doc must be on hols as no reply from my email or text.. af not arrived yet & cant try again until it shows up! getting a little fed up waiting but i should be used to that by now ha ha..

lots luv to you all xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie even though we are used to loads of waiting it dosen't make it any easier so big  
You will soon get the results and be able to start again even though it feels like forever, good things come to those that wait!   
Back not too bad it's that pubic bone that's agony, only thing that helps is bed rest with no turning over! Just need a wee then.  
Big   xx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - must be driving you nuts with the pain & loo visits but it will all be worth it when those lo's are in your arms xx

Yola - hows things hun? hope all ok xx

Clomper - hows things going? is it driving you nuts trying for baby no.2 x

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - af has finally arrived so just have to try nat this month & then we can try clomid again.. cant wait just wanna get going & get preggie...


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie   for you this month.


----------



## mejulie40

just got results.. not great  bubba had many abnormities.. they want us to have tests to check who has prob but would be worried if it showed dh as know he would not cope (worrys about everything makes himself ill) could cause big probs with us.. report also said bubba was a girl i burst into tears when i read that & could not stop.. arrghh why is this journey so difficult for us.. i was so happy af had finally arrived but now we are in limbo & just feel numb.. have been so positive but starting to feel we may need to give up!


----------



## Hevan81

Sorry you're in such turmoil after getting the results. Must have been such a shock for you both. Has the doc said to continue trying or wait until you've had tests? As hard as it may be; it may be that it's something they can easily help with. Sending you lots of love and big hugs. Will always pray that you will become a mummy xx


----------



## LolsieG

Mejulie - I can only echo hevans prayers. I hope that all this turmoil is proved worthwhile with the constant tests and you are able to have the family you so wish for. Xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie sorry you had that news  it is a horrible journey, a really cruel one but hoping tests will come back and give you some hope back. Hope you can stay strong together and   that you are thinking of DH through this. You are important too. Do you know how long these tests are likely to take? Thinking of you both. Xx


----------



## Clomper

Mejulie, oh hun I'm so sorry, what a heartbreaking time you have had! It must have been so hard to hear that your baba was a girl, I know it makes it so real finding out the sex.      
Have they said to put a hold on trying again?
I hope that it was just one of those things and I    that you have no need to worry about future pregnancies.
You're very sweet thinking of DH, but as Missy said you are important too, please look after yourself.


----------



## catherino

MeJulie- my heart really goes out to you. Wish I could take some of your pain away!  
You both need to stay strong for each other. Focussing on treating the cause and not who causes it! If that makes sense. I know men don't cope as well!
I want you to get your dream so much. It makes me feel bad for sharing my Olivia updates on here.

Missy and yola- poor things having diabetes hope the medication keeps it under control. When are you due?

Hevan- how are you and little Zachary?

Clomper- hope your too stressed with TTC no:2, How is Reuben?

Lolsie- how are you and your boys?

Diamonds. Lola hope your well

Afm- Olivia has been really poorly last 2wks chest. Ear and  throat infection! She is still getting over it now. Poor thing has lost over a pound where she's lost appetite. Back to Dr for follow up 2Moro so hopefully on the mend! Xx


----------



## LolsieG

Catherino - sorry she's been poorly poor thing! Boys are great thank you, 10 months already!! Goes so fast! X


----------



## yola

Hi girls so sorry not been posting life's been manic

Me julie sorry to read your news have you made any decisions re further testing ... We're the problems genetic could it of been a one off ... Both me and hubby had karotype testing etc  i suppose we did it as the results could of determind if we were prepared to carry on with our journey ,... Anyway I'm so sorry the news wasn't good for you but I'm thinking of you xxxxxxxxxx 

Missy sorry to read you have diabetes my results were ok .... How you getting on with pregnancy ... I still gave load swelling feet ankles indigestion big time other than that all ok.

Catherine sorry to hear you little one is ill hope she's ok bless her

Clomper hope acupuncture is going  well


Afm it's all been going on ... My house has been upside down with a kitchen extension that's been going on forever had to move in with my parents .... Been having lots of scans and checks due to a scan showing decreased blood flow in amblical cord ... Baby seems fine back next Wednesday for another scan abd they will decide weather to induce me ill be 39 weeks anyway  then ..... Ill keep you posted if she comes before xxxxxxxx


----------



## yola

Sorry lola clomper and losie ..... Forgot to say hi hope boys are all ok and you are all well xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi how are you all? Thought I would check on you to see what is happening. Been thinking of you all.  
Yola any signs? Mejulie how are you doing ? Anymore tests yet? Clomper have you been  
I'm plodding through, everything that can be thrown with this pregnancy has been, with piles the latest addition.  
Twins growing well, 4lb6 and 4lb10 at 32 weeks so only 6 more weeks to go if I don't pop by then! 
Yola hope for your good news soon and pray things are well. Xx love to you all. Xx


----------



## yola

hiya

booked in for induction tomorrow wish me luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

missy  have you tried fibrogel works v well for constipation which may help your lovely piles ...... Will you be having a c section have they talked about early delivery .... Bet you feel massive now


----------



## Clomper

HI ladies,

Yola, yey!!! How exciting hun, you will be a mummy very very soon!!! Good luck! Cant wait to hear your good news   

Missy, I'm sorry you are having a tough time of it, pregnancy certainly takes it's toll on our poor bodies! I hope you have no more worries for the last few weeks of your pregnancy.

Mejulie, how are you doing hun? Have you started back on the clomid?

Catherino, I hope Olivia is feeling better now. 

Hope everybody else is doing well.   

We have some exciting news, I am pregnant again naturally!! It is very early days, and I am terrified something will go wrong, have booked a private scan in two weeks, I pray we will see a heartbeat. 
We would have been due on friday from my pregnancy earlier this year, so this has really softened the blow for us.

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies...

Yola - cant believe how quickly the time has passed.. how are you feeling about meeting your lo very soon.. ooh im so excited do let us know asap.. lots luv x

Clomper - that is the best news & its nat.. even better no nasty drugs or scans  xx

Missy - you are really getting all the probs with this pregnancy.. when is your due date? bet you cant wait xx

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - dh took me away fishing for a week & its given us time to talk.. decided not to have the tests as our relationship comes first.. just going to try again & see what happens.. hope to start 2nd round clomid this wkend unless we get a nat surprise before like clomper


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - so glad your twins are growing well. Sound like great sizes... Good luck with getting to 38 weeks! I was nearly 16 stone when I went in for section at 35+5, I'm only 5"4 and usually a size 10-12 so was a massive weight and strain on my body, I too had plenty of lovely preg problems including ur latest addition lol! My back still isn't back to 'normal' mainly due to lifting and bending down after two bubbas! 

Yola - congratulations in advance and good luck tomorrow! Look forwards to your birth announcement! 

Clomper - brilliant news, congratulations! I have everything crossed it all goes well for you.

Mejulie - wishing you all the luck in the world that you get ur natural miracle! 

Hope everyone else is well and little ones are all doing well.

Afm - currently planning boys 1st bday ATM, coming round so fast! I've just started college two Eve's a week so really looking forwards to getting stuck into that. My employment tribunal case had a piliminary hearing last week so fingers crossed that will be resolved soon! The boys are amazing, learning so much every day ATM, it's scary how fast there growing!


----------



## Clomper

MeJulie, that is lovely hun, I am glad that you and hubby have had some quality time to chat, and are going to carry on without any more testing, after all it won't change anything, just may be a blow to him. I will have everything crossed for you, whether you get that natural BFP, or you start the clomid this weekend. Exciting times   

Lolsie, awww 1 already!! Yes the time flies by doesnt it? I hope they have a fab day, and you enjoy it too, try not to give yourself too much to do!!  

Hi to all the other ladies  

xxx


----------



## Missy123

Yola hope your little one has arrived into the world by now and you are both ok. Really emotional times after our journeys to get them in there. Let us know you're ok when you can. X

Mejulie I totally understand why no more tests, lots more jiggy now    glad you are spending loads of quality time together.

Clomper well done, I know it's early days still but natural again is a step forward. I have everything crossed this is the one for you. 

Lolsie where has that year gone? Time is just flying by. Hope they have a lovely birthday and it's not too much hard work.

Hi to everyone hope you are all well. 

I have signed the papers for a C section, it will be at about 38 weeks (17th or 21st Oct) if they stay put that long so 5 more weeks. Pop back later to check on Yola. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies...

Yola - hope all is well & lo is now in your arms x

Missy - not long now hun & it will be you.. are you ready? x

Clomper - how are you feeling.. any morn sickness etc? x

Afm - af finally arrived & i have just taken 1st clomid tablets.. pray it work again.. have scan next wed eve to check for follies.. started to eat that protein again


----------



## yola

Hi girls


sorry not been in touch only got home very late last night.... Lola jean was born thurs eve at 10.16 by emery C section .... It was all a bit traumatic ..... I started contracting v early .....The drug they give you to soften the cervix had only been in a few hrs it was  meant to soften cervix enough for cervix to dilate and waters to be broken its usually in for at least 12 hrs... However it started strong contractions with no time apart  and  cervix had no time to dilate and little lola was getting stressed so was rushed in for C section...

we were in for several days as i had further complications ... Anyway home now Lola is perfect and doing v well and perfect in every way thrilled to bits

Clomper congratulations wonderful news

Mejulie ..... Good plan , good luck with the clomid ive got everything crossed for you .... Fishing trip  Do you like fishing then ? I dont know any women that go fishing its fantastic you and hubby enjoy that together .....  

Missy ...... Hows the piles  haha bloody nightmare i found the heartburn the worst ... id love to tell you it gets better but im hobbling around very sore the swelling in my legs is still bad and i still look 6 mths pregnant .. Im covered in bruises because they inject you with heparin to prevent DVT... However its sooooo worth it ....


Losie 16 stone wow !!! hows the weight loss now the boys are nearly a yr old i feel like ill never get my body  back.. What are you studying ?  Have you arranged the birthday party what are you doing .....


catherino hows olivia doing all better now ? 

Hevan how are you 

Lola Hows things 

Love to all yolaxx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - many congrats to you both.. you have been on a tough journey to get that lo.. enjoy every wonderful moment with her.. wish i was closer would pop over for a cuddle  x


----------



## Hevan81

Yola huge congratulations and what a lovely name. Sorry to hear there were complications but glad all is well now. Hope you are settling well into family life xx

Missy not long now hope all goes well for you xx

Mejulie good luck with this cycle. Keeping everything crossed and sending lots of positive vibes. 

Hello to everyone hope you are all well xxx

AFM all is well. Was struggling a bit balancing work and home life but have reduced my hours so hopefully will be better. Zach is amazing. He is such a little chatter box and coming out with new words almost daily. He has such a cheeky nature it's just gorgeous xx


----------



## Missy123

Yola congratulations on little Lola Jean,  glad she got here safely and you are both ok. What was her weight?
Know what you mean about heartburn, have gaviscon with teat on the end and heparin I'm used to anyway as been injecting daily since Feb. 

Mejulie can't wait to hear on your follicles this month and pray the clomid will work wonders.

Clomper hope you are taking it easy.

Hevan nice to hear from you and that Zach is a cheeky one. So cute at that age, still hard to believe that I will have 2 !!

Hi everyone I've missed. I'm getting uncomfortable now and waddling around everywhere. Got my bag packed at long last and ready for their entry as best as I can be......I hope!  Xxx


----------



## catherino

Yola congratulations on your precious little girl. Sorry the birth wasn't as you had hoped but glad your both well. Take it easy and keep an eye on stitches for infections, it's quite common. Hope your back not too sore from spinal block, mine still not great from having mine for my tear! But like you say holding your lo makes up for it! Olivia is a lot better thanks although her 6th tooth is coming through now so we have had a few sleepless nights, coughing, bunged up etc. Xx

Mejulie- fingers crossed for clomid this month    how do you feel on the cloned I used to get blurry eyes   xx

Missy- not long now, when is your due date? Take it easy and rest when you can xx

Hello to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - yes my sight is blurry & i run an opticians so not a good advert lol.. x

Missy - how are you feeling hun x

Yola - hope you are all well xx

Afm - last pill tonight.. scan to chk the follies next wed... praying hard it works again x


----------



## Hevan81

Keeping everything crossed for you Mejulie xx (I used to run an opticians, small world) xx


----------



## Clomper

Yola Congratulations hun!!!!!! Lola is such a lovely name for your little girl too!! I'm sorry the birth was traumatic, alls well that ends well though I suppose, and the memory will fade! I wouldn't be hoping for a sibling for Reuben otherwise!!  

Mejulie, I will really have everything firmly crossed for you! If anyone deserves this you do! 

Lolsie, how is college going? Have you got the 1st birthday party all organised now for the boys?

Catherino, hope Olivia is well.

Missy, how are you feeling? You will soon have your babas   

Hi Hevan and Lola   

I am in a state of complete panic, positive this pregnancy will end the same as last time, and unable to relax about it!!! I have hardly any ms or symptoms this time which makes things worse. The worry is almost unbearable, I'm sure it's even worse than with Reuben!!! I have quite low hcg levels, so am going insane until our scan. We were going to have a private one on wednesday but NHS are giving us one a week monday so we will wait until then, I will be 7w2d so if everything is ok we should see a heartbeat.

Lots of love ladies xxx

Sugars are already high too, so I cant even eat my weight in chocolate which is what I feel like doing!!


----------



## mejulie40

Clomper - sending you a big hug hun.. know exactly how you feel... i couldnt enjoy being preggie as i was so worried.. pray you can relax after the scan.. xx


----------



## Clomper

Well it seems I was right to worry, my Hcg levels from friday's bloods had dropped, I am miscarrying again.   

Waiting for a phonecall to go in to EPU for a scan and D&C one day this week.

Thanks for your well wishes ladies xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Clomper - i am so sorry hun.. wish i could take your sadness away but can only send you a big hug x


----------



## Missy123

Clomper oh honey I am so sorry you have to go through it again. My thoughts are with you . Xx


----------



## catherino

Clomper- I'm so sorry to hear this. Nothing to say to make it better just sending you hugs xx


----------



## LolsieG

Yola - congratulations on the birth of Lola! How are you doing now? Hope all settling down and getting into a good routine. I'm still 1st 8lb heavier then pre Ivf weight but tbh have dieted or exercised very much. I am doing an access course, this year I'm doing psychology and hoping to go on to do a counselling degree. Boys birthday is coming round so fast. There having a pirate party in a local hall.

Clomper- so sorry to read ur news  sending love and hugs for you both at such a tough time!

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies...

Clomper - big hugs xxx

Yola - hows life as a new mummy.. bet you are worn out x

Missy - how are you feeling hun x

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - Just been for my day 11 scan..
have "2" 19mm follies on right & the left side has woken up at last with a 9mm.. which is fab..
doc told dh to do the business next 2-3 days & watch out as could get twins.. lol..


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie that is great news of the scan, I know you wouldn't mind twins so hoping you are getting jiggy jiggy.  
Glad to hear the left ovary is now awake too, follicle there is too small to give you triplets though. Twins are enough!!

Lolsie I really don't know how you coped if your pregnancy was like mine, it's hard to complain when we wanted it so bad. 
I feel I should just be so greatful and the only thing getting me through is the countdown right now. 

Yola how are you settling in with your little girl? Hope you are both doing ok. 

Clomper been thinking about you and hoping you are ok. We are here for you.  

Lots of love to everyone else, think about you all.   xx

I've plodded along but think I need to go to GP today when they open as my left foot is like an elephant and although resting it hasn't gone down at all. Only being checked every 4 weeks and got mw on tuesday but not sure to let it go over the weekend now as will be 35 weeks on saturday and that's good with twins.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - how did you get on at the docs? hope you are ok.. not long to go now 

Hello everyone else x

Afm - its day 15.. been feeling very bloated & uncomfortable last few days but got the ovulation sign yesterday  
dh has been fantastic this month which makes this all so much easier.. 
sat i have a blood test to check ovulation & then start testing from day 25 eek...


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for your kind words.   

Missy, that sounds awful! I hope the doctor was able to help. Hope you aren't feeling too rotten, wont be long now...   

Yola, how is motherhood treating you?   

Mejulie, exciting hun!! Fingers crossed! Never have a couple deserved anything more   

Hi to all the other mummies and babies   

Well I miscarried naturally on thursday, bloods show that hcg levels are dropping fairly quickly, so should be officially "not pregnant" anymore in the next week or two. Never thought I would be hoping for that now  
Anyway, we have booked a last minute cheapy holiday in majorca for 8 nights, leaving next tuesday. Figured it would do us some good to get away just the three of us, and heal.
Also the doctor at the Early Pregnancy Unit said we are good to try again as soon as the bleeding stops... 
Also have appointment with my gynae on the 17th of this month, so hoping she can give us some sort of plan.
Never would have thought the will for a second child could be as strong as for a first, but it is!!

Lots of love     

xxx


----------



## Missy123

Clomper a holiday sounds a great idea right now and hope it gives you a chance to relax and have some fun with Reuben.
Will it be his first time flying? Hope his little ears will be ok.  

Mejulie hope bloods show you ovulated and you have got jiggy a few times. Must feel to order sometimes but better than our other option of ivf. It puts so much stress on things but glad you have a great DH.  

Yola how has Lola settled in? Hope she is letting you get some rest. Bet she is growing fast now.  

Lolsie how are the birthday plans coming along?  

Hey to everyone else how are you all doing? Hevan how is cutting your hours working? Bet Zac is loving having you around more.  

AFM I have MW tomorrow and anaesthetist Wednesday then last scan next Monday. It's October now so can finally say I will meet my boys this month. Scary and exciting all in one. Last couple weeks of rest before madness begins. 
Not sure how much more my body could take anyway! 2nd toughest to getting pregnant in the first place but may change order again after section/birth. Please let something be easy! Xx


----------



## yola

hi girls

clomper so sorry to read your news enjoy your hol and rest up ... Did you take anything with your ivf pregnancy to prevent miscarriage ie progesterone ... i was wondering if you could take something like this with a nat pregnancy ..... 
Julie .... wow i between your uncomfortable with all those eggies about to release how was your womb lining ? fingers crossed this mth you will get a postive pregnancy test
losie ... im not suprised you havnt had time to excercise having twins .... one keeps me on my toes non stop.....

missy i feels your pain both my feet ankles and legs were huge so uncomfortable and hideous to look at ... not long now hun

afm ... well lola is doing well she has reflux so its non stop feeding changing sicky clothes .... exhausting ...  as for me nothing is simple .. i noticed about day 10 my c section scar looking weird had a saugage of swelling hard lump above it looks horrid ... The surgeon was obviously in a rush or  ****** because the scar is wonky and well above my bikini line .....  Went to gp yesterday who said i have possible hernia or its internal scar tissue ................... If its scar tissue it may flatten out but may need therapy .....  need a review in 3 weeks and will assess then and possibly ref me for a scan to see whats underneath... I know its vain but it does look horrid  im not bothered that its wonky ... my tiny knickers bikini days are well gone ... any knickers i purchase will cover scar ... But the lumps show through knickers leggings so would show through swimsuit so dont want that ..... anyway fingers crosed its early days and it will get better  over time ....  although know improvement yet ....


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - my lining was great at scan but hating this 2ww drives me nuts lol.. good to hear lola is keeping you busy  hope they sort out your lump last thing you need is a hernia make sure you get that scan asap xx

Clomper - enjoy your holiday.. was best thing we did after mc in july.. you should check if they can give you some meds as may be you need a little help To hold on to your pregnancy..

Missy - just because you have longed for this pregnancy.. does not mean you cant be fed up with all the probs its giving you.. must be so uncomfortable so moan away thats what we are here for x

Diamonds, catherino, lola & hevan... HELLO  x

Afm - cd17 still a bit uncomfortable but pray its a good sign & all our jigginess has worked.. hate this 2ww wish i could go to sleep & wake up test day lol..


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies, just got up for the latest wee break and can't go back to sleep.  

Yola is your scar painful? Hope they can sort it for you but it is still early days and may settle down on it's own. 

Mejulie that dreaded waiting game is awful, it never gets easier. Wishing the time away for us now honey. When can you test?  

Love to eveyone else.  

Everything was ok at my appointments so just waiting for last scan on Monday then the little ones/section to arrive.
I am so tired before I even become a mum with constant toilet breaks and the pain from SPD not to mention those lovely fat swollen elephant ankles Yola! Need some sleep during the day so that's my weekend sorted along with loads of washing as the weather has been awful. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

missy - I will start testing cd25 which is next wed but didn't get BFP until cd27 last cycle.. been talking to my embabes & telling them to grow stronger this time  also been saying this out loud "I am pregnant, I will stay pregnant, we will have our family" dh thinks ive lost the plot but it worked last time lol x


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie you are not mad just positive thinking. Wishing and praying this is the one.   
So it's about a week until you will know then, hope it goes fast honey.


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - did you have your scan yesterday.. next time you see them they will be put in your arms.. are you ready? x

Clomper - think you go on hols today.. relax & enjoy hun x

Yola - any change to your scar hope you are all well x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd24 start testing tomo & feel like i did last cycle.. temps very high & just feel diffpraying its a good sign & will get that magical BFP by the end of this week


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie I have everything crossed for you and will do loads of   good luck sweetie. Xx  

Yes last scan was monday. Twin 2 was estimated at 5lb15oz and twin 1 head is engaged so couldn't be measured for an estimated weight. Both head down but still going for a CS for my health problems and their safety. 
Still no date as of yet even though it should be in 10 days!

Will keep checking in this week. Xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - bfn but expected it.. will keep testing 

Good to hear all is good for you too xx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie sending more     still early days. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

cd26 - still bfn but praying just testing too early  
bit frustrated with my consultant as still waiting for day 21 blood tests results.. should have them by now test was sat! 

will update tomo x


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie     xxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Bfn today.. will keep testing...


----------



## Hevan81

Keeping everything crossed for you Mejulie xxx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie thinking and   for you both very soon. Just want to say incase the boys arrive soon and I vanish!
Still not got a date but thought my waters broke yesterday when I was in the shower   know it could be any day as 37 weeks tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - lol thats funny.. how are you feeling? best of luck hun xx

Hevan - thanks.. how are you x

Afm - feeling very crampy & gassy tmi plus temps still high.. just got day 21 results "63" which is triple my orig so me happy.. maybe i will get twins this time


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - pray all is ok... waiting for your news.. ooh so exciting x

Afm - still bfn.. had cramps near ovaries last few days, constipated & temps mega high but woken up with rotten cold which could mean my immunes are attacking  fed up testing so going to wait until tues unless af arrives before then..


----------



## LolsieG

Good luck Missy! Hope all goes well and your boys arrive safe and sound! 

X


----------



## Missy123

Thanks, no news yet. Still waiting for c section date, rather uncomfortable now. Most of time spent in bed or sofa.

Mejulie great news on the results. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - Are you not on a time restriction due to your waters breaking? Thought it was induction within 48 hrs due to risk of infection? X


----------



## catherino

Missy- look forward to hearing your news soon, hope all goes well for you xx

Me Julie - everything is crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - hope you are ok.. not too uncomfortable & get date soon Had your waters broken? x

Hello ladies hope you & lo's are all well x

Afm - Bfn this morn with no symptoms so guess i just wait for progesterone to drop so af can arrive then try again.. feeling sad & had a good cry plus this rotton cold is making me feel worse.. aargh why does this journey have to be so hard..


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie   you are bound to feel low with a cold on top of this sh!t journey, you know it can happen for you and it will again. Maybe not this time though so try not to get too disheartened honey  thinking of you. Xx

No waters hadn't broken   but booked in for Monday if no emergencies happen or they want to arrive sooner. Eeek!!
Will try and keep you all informed but know there is no signal in the hospital but think there is wifi.
Pre opp and steroids thursday and more steroids fri, why steroids I don't know as will be over 38 weeks and 2 weeks since I was told they were about 6lb each. Just think they want us to have more needles! 

Love to uou all. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - yay! you have a date at last   i am so excited for you.. 

Afm - feeling rough today nasty cold & af arrived too so going to stay in my bed... 3rd & final try of clomid starts tomo.. bring it on


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie sorry af arrived and you have a cold!  Stay in bed, dose yourself up, watch naff daytime tv and just be kind to yourself.
Hope DH is taking care of you.  

All confirmed for Monday and pre opp tomorrow at 12.30! A little scared but excited after all these years. Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - keep thinking about you do you have everything you need for their arrival.. oh im so excited.. you know its funny i talk about you ladies with my friends/family & they are excited for you too lol.. must def meet up as i want a cuddle with you all x


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - will be thinking of you Monday, can't wait to hear ur news! Good luck! X


----------



## Missy123

I'm first on the list on monday so got to be in for 8 for section. 3 sleeps  

Mejulie I would like a group hug too but all I can offer now is   hope that will do for now. Xx

DH is not computer literate so as soon as I get chance I will update you. Hope they have wifi in there.  

Night ladies. Xx


----------



## catherino

All the best missy, enjoy your precious little bundles hope all goes well xxx

Me Julie hope your feeling abit better everything crossed for you this time xx


----------



## Clomper

Missy, best of luck for tomorrow hun! How exciting, this time tomorrow you will be a mummy...to TWO!!!!    
Big hugs to you all      

Mejulie, I would love to have a big group hug, although Reuben doesn't stop for two seconds, I have to chase hi for cuddles!!!  
I'm very sorry this last one was not your cycle, but it will be very soon    

I saw my consultant on thursday, very comprehensive appointment, but then I have waited since June to see her!! 
She said my bloods have come back fine, and DP's SA is fine, she did a scan and said that everything is where it should be, so the endo although progressing doesnt seem to have caused further damage to my ovaries/womb yet which is great. My ovaries are looking very polycystic though   which could be affecting my egg quality.
She also said that glucose intolerance can sometimes cause miscarriages, so was not happy that my gp had refused to arrange my GTT after Reuben was born, or followed it up since then! So she is writing to my gp to have one arranged asap.
If this comes back abnormal I will be treated for diabetes, which hopefully should make me less likely to miscarry again (although I don't feel positive about this!). But if the test comes back ok, I can keep trying maybe 6 months then go for another round of IVF if I choose to, as they can then choose a healthy embie like they did with Reuben.  
We started TTC as soon as the bleeding from my miscarriage stopped and I have been charting and using OPKs, but didnt have a positive. My scan showed that I had already ovulated though, which is strange as I still have not had a temp increase! She said to expect AF in about a week, so at least we will be starting another cycle!

I hope everyone else is well     

Chloe xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi girls, sorry not been on here for a while......loads been going on but will up date you on that another time...

Missy - cant wait to hear about your two little ones arrival - good luck tomorrow.  Being first on the list is best I think ( we were too) - I bet you are so excited this evening - try not to be nervous (easier said than done I know) as it will all go well for you tomorrow I am sure!!    

MeJulie - sorry that this cycle wasnt your time - I know you will get there - you started this thread and we are all still rooting for you - I check in quite often and I am sorry I havent posted more often to offer you encouragement - you are such a strong lady to keep going and be so positive in your approach.  I hope your cold has cleared up and you are feeling much better?  It would be wonderful to all meet up at some stage in the future - I dont think I would have got through my IVF journey if I hadnt been for you all.  Will try to stay in touch a bit more often and I am sending you lots of      for a BFP in your next attempt xxx

Clomper - gosh you have been through it over the last few months - glad you may be starting to get some support and answers though.  Will you wait a full 6 months before putting yourself through IVF again then?  How is little Reuben? x

Hi Catherino, Hevan, lolsie, and Yola - how are you all xxx

AFM, went back to work two weeks ago - very hard - only doing part time until after Christmas though which is good!  Thinking about going through another round of IVF before Christmas (eeeek).....hit 40 next year so feel need to get on with things although to be honest I dont feel totally physically or psychologically ready yet.  Had appointment with consultant who was quite positive but havent had any tests yet for ovarian reserve etc - that all happens in about two weeks. xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - thinking of you today xx

Diamonds - must be strange going back to work although good idea to start part time.. you are getting ready to try again.. how exciting.. best of luck hun x

Clomper - pray your test comes back negative & you can go get jiggy again for that magical bfp x

Hello everyone else.. how are you all.. xx

Afm - cd6  today - been feeling tired/emotional & cant shift this rotton cold... trying to stay positive but just feel like our lives are on hold.. if this cycle fails we will have one shot at de then i think we need to stop before we both lose the plot


----------



## Missy123

Morning ladies, well as you can guess I am a mummy now. Sorry not been on before but hospital has no signal and things have been tough for me.
Blake and Mason were born on monday morning by section which wasn't half as bad as I thought it would be and had a sleepless night over. Amazingly they both weighed 6lb 9oz (20g apart).
We were all discharged from hospital tuesday night at 9pm and after a night from hell I was glad to bring our babies home to share the workload as it was hard going coping with them both after a section on my own (2nd sleepness night).
After doing too much the first night it took it's toll on my body and I was bleeding heavily and in agony, made worse by having to walk out of the hospital whilst DH carried the twins as no help from the staff. By the time I got home I was losing clots (sorry tmi and 3rd sleepness night). 
DH has been brilliant and let me do very little since. Just starting to feel ok now really and milk just starting to come through to feed my babies at last. They don't tell you that either hence DH shopping for formula at 4am the first night home! 
Poor little things must have been starving with me thinking they were getting enough from me in hospital. Talk about feeling like a failure and an emotional wreck not being able to provide for my babies, no wonder new mums get the blues after birth! 
So easily could have been avoided with a bit more help and information along the way. All sorted now though.

Mejulie how are you doing and how's your cold? 
Clomper any news on your GTT? 
Diamonds good luck with starting again, hoping you are ready for the rollercoaster again.
Yola hope you are doing ok.
Lots of love to you all and will pop back to see how you are all doing. Xx


----------



## Hevan81

Missy - huge congratulations on the birth of your boys. Love the names. Sorry to hear you got so little help for the hospital and you had a difficult start. Hope you are settling in well at home and enjoying bonding with your little bundles of joy. Lots of love XXX

Mejulie hope you are well. Keeping everything crossed for this cycle xx

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Congratulations Missy on becoming a mummy - so very happy for you.  As said such lovely names and so glad the boys are doing so well! Both weighed more than Isla did at birth!!  Sorry you have had a bit of a rough start - your DH sounds a superstar! It definitely takes time after the c-section to get over it, so rest whenever you can (easier said than done I know with newborns).  look forward to hearing from you again soon when you are up to it! Xxxx

Mejulie - has the cold eased? Hope things are going well this cycle now for you xx


----------



## catherino

Missy congratulations so pleased your boys are safely here. Sorry you sound like you had a rough time, poor thing is very daunting having one baby, so having two and no support from the hospital is not on. Make sure you tell the midwife/ health visitors when they come round for checks. Anyway glad your home and settling into life as a mummy. Try and rest when you can, housework can wait. Take help from anyone who offers.

Hello to everyone else will update with personals over the weekend
Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - congratulations mummy  sooo happy for you guys & love the names.. now your fun begins lol...  big hugs xx

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - cd10 feeling much better thanks.. just had scan 3 follies 2 too small  :but 1 is "29mm" doc says its ok that big & to go get jiggy  pray its our time...


----------



## Clomper

Very quick one to say a huge congratulations to Missy   
Lovely names, and great weights  
Please make sure you rest now if you are able, remember you have had major surgery...  

Mejulie, have fun   

Hi everyone else


----------



## yola

hi everyone

well done missy .. hospitals are awful
fantastic news, glad babies are well and healthy ... the next few weeks are hard going but it will get easier xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

mejulie  fingers crossed for this month

diamonds im dreading going back to wk have to be there at 8am ........... wow your brave doing more ivf ..... i couldnt face it again 

clomper good luck with gt test and ttc 

glad everyone is ok afm ,, surgeon really did a job on me my scar is so wonky , has caused this bulge  so its not going away .. gp hasadvised ref with plastic surgeon omg ................ apparently nhs will be low priority and a long wait .......... so i have a private consult on tues to get their opinon bloody nightmare 


xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Yola, when are you going back to work? Not for a while yet? Sorry to hear about your scar.  Mine is also very wonky and half of it just isn't fading - so still looks very angry red, and there is a little bulge on that side.  I am just hoping time will heal ....and if not will be buying very big knickers for the future!!!!

I am not sure I can face more IVF either...infact currently rethinking whether I can start before Christmas....just not feeling ready.  But I know I want to try at some stage for a sibling....so not got much choice at the end of the day!!

MeJulie - how are you doing?? Xx


----------



## yola

hi diamonds


thats interesting maybe what ive  got is quite normal then lol... my scar is generally high up  but with an emergency no time to shave or anything so think this is normal ?? however it a real curve so one side higher causing a  real bulge/ over hang  over top visible through my large pants.... in fairness theres a bit of a bulge otherside of scar but not as big ? its asymmetrical  big time ... did you have this ? has it got better over time . i bloody hope it does.. ?  as half of your scar has faded im sure the other half will in time and you will be back in your tiny knickers ... although by the sounds of it probably not as you will be preggo again and big knickers are definitely the way to go when preggars and you cant see your feet ........

i totallly understand  about ivf ... if you want a sibling for your child enough .....you have to do what you have to do i admire you for it , im just not strong enough  ...... although if you did start in jan you can really  enjoy xmas as a family have a blow out ......................


im back to wk in march but dont want to go .................... need to start the lottery 

yol xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Yola - mine is really wonky and asymmetrical - dont know if it is normal - my friend had a lovely straight scar that completely faded within about 4 months!!!  very jealous! I also have quite alot of 'discomfort' around that area too - like 'tugging' or 'pulling'.  The scar and bulge have definitely reduced - so hopefully yours will too - but I am not convinced mine is going to go completely.  I guess it is a small price to pay for having a beautiful buba!! 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies...

Missy - hope all is well with you & the boys x

Yola - hope they can help with your scar & make you feel better.. you still have a while before you return to work so make every day count x

Afm - cd 15... feeling very warm & cosy tonight so hope its a good sign something going on in there... been a nightmare getting jiggy but pray all will still be ok.. go for my day 21 bloods next tues to check ovulation...

luv to you all xx


----------



## yola

diamonds  good to know it gets better ... Prob because they were emerg c sections your friends was prob elective .... Really glad i mentioned it to you as all my friends had no idea what i was talking about and i started to think i was the only one .... Im seeing someone about it on tues anyway so hopefully they will tell me its just a matter of time xxxxxxx

mejulie ....  My sister has been advised to take clomid by GP bit concerned they are handing it out like smarties with no monitoring ?  This 2 weeks must seem like they stand still for you ....  How many mths will you try clomid for ?  I hope you get a positive test this mth ... Do you wait till your due date or do you test early 

love to all yol


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - many ladies are given clomid without monitoring.. seems crazy to me as you have no idea if its working.. tell her to take meds late eve as less side effects & drink lots of water... this is our last cycle of clomid as doc wants me to try tamoxifen.. if no joy this mth will take a break from meds until jan.. we both need our lives back for a bit..  a little fed up with it all... need some fun again 

Luv to you all xx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

Yola and Diamonds I am sorry your scars are healing so slowly, hope they don't need any further intervention.

I am working hard to try and get my body back to pre tx, but still have skin like an elephant on my tummy, doesn't seem to make any difference what I do. I am just hoping that I get pregnant again soon so it doesn't matter for a while!!  

Mejulie, hopefully this month will be your month, and if not it sounds great that you and DH are giving yourself until new year off, at least you can enjoy christmas without having any pressure hun. I hope that 2014 will bring you ultimate joy, you really deserve it!   

Diamonds, the thought of more IVF is frightening isn't it? If you don't feel ready, maybe it would be better to have a new start in the new year? We are going to keep trying naturally until march and if we don't succeed or have another loss we will give the IVF another go in march. Just the cost of it frightens me, let alone the emotional turmoil and the worry of it not working!!

Missy, how are you getting on? How are you feeling now? How are those boys?

Well AF is making a show today, so definitely out for this month. First one after MC can be horrid, so am not anticipating a very good weekend!!

I started doing a bit of Christmas shopping today, I do hope I can be a bit more organised this year, but I say that every year!!! Still always end up in a mad rush a few days before!! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well.    

Chloe xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hello my lovelies, sorry to hear you are all comparing your wonky scars and having trouble with elephant skin!
DH has nearly bent some of my clexane needles just trying to get them through the skin and as for my scar I hate to think as had to be reopened under general on tuesday.
I was just losing so much blood and kept dripping all over our beige carpet everywhere I walked from the wound.
It turned out I had a haematoma and needed it draining and quaterising so had two days away from my boys which was awful and left me sobbing which made things worse. Total emotional rollercoaster again. 
Why can't he upstairs give us all a break once in a while and let up!

Mejulie been thinking about you. Xx

Give me a day or so and I will pop back for a proper catch up when feeling a bit better. Xx


----------



## yola

missy 


you poor thing ......... A general ? nightmare im surprised they put you out .... dont worry your scar will be fine .... elected c sections generally have a good scar and they would of reopened using the same incision....  gosh you must be sore .. i really feel for you, are you breast feeding ? your poor hubby he must of been beside himself worrying about you and coping with newborns ,,, 

big hugs thinking of you .....................

yolanda


----------



## LolsieG

Missy - have just caught up on ur messages - congratulations on ur boys! I really hope they're doing well.
So sorry to hear you were having further trouble and had to go back in again. Wish u a speedy recovery and then u can get back to concentrating on your boys!

Hope everyone else is well.

My boys were 1 last Saturday, party! All went well. We have been enjoying watching them walking around strutting their stuff!  full of colds in our house atm. Ur managed to enjoy a few days off with hubby... Trip to the zoo and to Clark's for their first shoes! 

xxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - you poor thing.. must have been so stressful for you.. big hugs hun xx

Lolsie - where has that year gone.. must be fantastic to see you boys walking  x

Yola - hello

Hope everyone else is well ...

Afm - cd18 temps so high i feel cold all the time which also making me very tired.. pray its a good sign


----------



## yola

me julie ........... high temps good sign ... keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - thank you.. i so hope its a good sign as want it so much..
sometimes i feel like we have no life anymore.. it just revolves around trying to get pregnant.. even without the tx meds i still think about it every month not sure that will ever change.. i do feel very lucky as i know how 
wonderful it is to be preggie which many ladies never get to experience.. but i think about the lost bubbas all the time & wonder how diff our lives would be if they were with us now.. (sorry feeling very emotional today..) got my day 21 blood test tues but feel i ovulated & opk said i had.. going to be a long week


----------



## Clomper

Julie darling, it is understandable that you feel a little low sometimes, you have been so strong through such a very long and difficult time with TTC.
I have a very good feeling about you, and I really feel that it will very soon be your time to become a mummy, god knows you deserve it so much.
High temps are a very good sign, and they must reflect ovulation, so you have definitely got that far, fx very tightly that there was a little magic too, and you will be pregnant with your THB!! 

Missy, oh gosh what an ordeal you have had, and with looking after your two boys it must have been very difficult for you! Hopefully you heal very very quickly now. I have to say your boys are utterly beautiful! I had a real lump in my throat when you posted their pic on **!  

Lolsie, glad the boys birthday went well, and they are learning to walk! How wonderful! As I'm sure everyone says, now your trouble begins...   

Yola, how are you doing? How is mummyhood treating you? Good luck for your appointment on tuesday.

Diamonds, have you had any further thoughts on when you may go for more tx?

Catherino, how are you? I hope Olivia is feeling better now, gorgeous girl!

 to the others.   

Well no luck for us this month, had AF from hell, but at least we start another cycle... OH thinks I am losing the plot with the charting, temping and timing things!! I wish I could be more relaxed about things, and just enjoy my little Reuben, but since our loss at the beginning of the year the will for a sibling for him is soooo strong. It really can be so consuming. Still I thank my lucky stars every minute of every day, and never take things for granted.

Anybody starting to think about Christmas?

Chloe xxx


----------



## LolsieG

Clomper - I'm very nearly finished for Christmas. All presents are bought and wrapped, decs and tableware done just food and drink to do a bit closer to the date. I really hope you get a special gift for Christmas and your wish for a sibling comes true.

Julie - please do not apologise, whilst I can not imagine the heartache you feel with all that you have been through but I do understand the will and determination. I can only echo clomper, you so deserve it and it will happen.

I hope everyone else is well. We had a little nephew born today, Jenson, the first baby of the family to be born where I don't have that horrible pang of wishing it was me. It's a strange feeling, I'm genuinely happy for them. Sounds awful doesn't it!


----------



## mejulie40

Clomper & Lolsie - thanks for your support really helps.. feeling much better today..

How do i find you all on ********?


----------



## Hevan81

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been so rubbish at keeping in touch, never seem to have enough hours in the day. 

Mejulie - Im keeping everything crossed that this is your month. I think giving yourself a break is a good idea if it isn't. I agree with Chloe, I don't know anyone who deserves this more. Try searching for me www.********.com/heather.anderton22 xx

Missy - your boys are just gorgeous. Hope all is well and you are enjoying motherhood. Sorry to hear you've been back in hospital and away from your boys. I can totally sympathise, I had 2 nights in hospital when my breast abscess burst. They won't remember and they'll just be so pleased to have heir mummy home. Hope you are feeling ok xx

Yola - sorry to hear your scar isn't healing as well as you'd like. Hope something can be done about it. How is your little lady is doing well xx

Lolsie - belated happy 1st birthday to your boys. Hope all is wel xx

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all well

AFM - non-stop busy with work and Zach. He is doing well. Chatting loads, his vocab range is increasing all the time. He is such a monkey. He just fills my heart with joy with every thing he does xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hevan - Thanks for info have sent you a friend request.. 

Hello everyone else x

Afm - had my day 21 bloods taken yday so hope to get results friday.. temps still high & got some cramping near right ovary.. been praying it will work but i really hate the wait.. start testing sat.. will let you know


----------



## Clomper

Lolsie, gosh you are organised for Christmas!!    Congratulations on your new baby nephew   

Julie, the waiting is a killer isn't it!! Hopefully your bloods come back good tomorrow, and maybe a BFP on saturday?   

I will be waiting for news!!

You can find me on ********, my name is Chloe Yorke and my profile pic is of Reuben!  

xx


----------



## mejulie40

quick update: cd25 tested bfn but praying just too early


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## Clomper

Julie, I hope so too. I will be crossing all my fingers for you!


----------



## mejulie40

Bfn this morn.. still have very high temps.. will test again in morn 

love to you all xx


----------



## Hevan81

Mejulie keeping everything crossed for the morning xxxx


----------



## Clomper

for tomorrow Julie xx


----------



## mejulie40

bfn again  will test again in morn but feel in my heart we are out this month.. want to scream why does it have to be so hard..


----------



## Hevan81

Xxxxx


----------



## Clomper

Oh Julie darling, it really is so unfair isn't it?! I'm sorry it looks like this month isn't your month. 
I really hope you can keep yourself busy the next week or two, and not feel disheartened. 
   


Missy, how are you doing now hun? How is your tum?

xxx


----------



## Missy123

Mejulie thinking of you and praying it will happen soon. Xx

Clomper I'm on the mend now thanks, feeling better each day. Hoping to drive soon too. Boys 3 weeks old today but only been 2 weeks since last op so may give it another week. Hope you and Reuben are both well. Xx


----------



## mejulie40

bfn again today.. very sad but guess its still not our time 
going to take a break from meds until next year.. need to find my smile & have some fun.. 

luv to you all xx


----------



## Hevan81

Lots of love   xx


----------



## mejulie40

Missy - good to hear you are feeling better.. how are the boys bet you are both tired  

Hello everyone else x

Afm - change of plan.. we are going to try diff meds this month "tamoxifen" then take a break (hopefully a long 9mth one) got my positivity back...
bring it on


----------



## Clomper

Missy, glad you are starting to feel better, I'm sure you are itching to get out driving again soon, but please try and take it easy as long as you can. Reuben, apart from being a very cheeky monkey, is wonderful thank you! Growing up much too fast now though, 18 months now!

Mejulie    I am actually glad you aren't having a break   I really have a feeling your turn really is just round the corner!!    And you are my only TTC buddy for now!!   

Well hopefully now my cycle should be back to fairly normal, cd 15 and waiting to ovulate... I am looking at starting another IVF cycle next march/april if we have no luck between now and then.

Glucose tolerance test next week, I am hoping it shows something up and maybe we can get to the bottom of things...

xxx


----------



## yola

hi girls

missy glad you are ok i started driving at 3 weeks but i had to get my gp to agree for my insurance company to be ok.......

mejulie sorry clomid hasnt worked this month ... hoping this new drug will do the trick

clomper ....goog luck with ttc nat i really hope you dont have to do ivf again ..... glad they are testing you hope you get results soon 

losie hope you are ok , christmas will be great fun in your house this yr 

diamonds... how are you 

afm lola had her jabs couple of days ago , that was not fun .... then her sensor alarm went off wednesday night ... i leaped out of bed she was in a deep sleep it was a false alarm but ive been on tender hooks ever since didnt sleep a wink last night .... in 9 weeks its never gone off so was a bit of a shock .... super paranoid about cot death .  i am booked in a week wednesday to have my scar revised under local .... oh god.. hopefully that will sort it out and it will look more normal and i can forget about it ......


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - that must put you on edge.. i looked after our godson when he was a baby & couldnt leave him alone so worried he would stop breathing.. he was fine   best of luck at your apt hope they can help x

Clomper - hi cycle buddy  have you ovulated yet? 

Missy - hope you are ok x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - will take my 3rd pill this eve.. been ok although i felt a little strange today at work hot flush/light headed but it passed.. feel like something is going on


----------



## Clomper

Yola, the worry never stops does it!! I hope Lola is ok after her jabs.   Hope they can help with your scar at your appointment.

Reuben has been very poorly over the weekend, had to take him to out of hours yesterday, he has a chest infection and has a very nasty spotty rash round his mouth and chin. He is on the mend now and going to nursery this morning, hopefully they don't think he has anything contagious and send him home!!

Julie, yes cycle buddy   , I had positive OPK on saturday, so I think I ovulated yesterday, although temp hasn't gone up that much yet this morning, so we may have an extra BD tonight to be sure!!  

So does the Tamoxifen help you to ovulate? Are they like Clomid? Do you take them through your whole cycle? When do you expect the big O? Sorry for the 20 questions!!  

 to everyone else.


----------



## mejulie40

Clomper - Now you have the "o" best you go get busy with the jigginess.. lol.. x 

Afm - i take 2x 20mg pills days 2-6.. they should trigger my ovaries to naturally grow 2 mature follies.. will have scan day 13 to see how they have grown.. then wait for body to ovulate which may be that day. will start using opks from day 7 to check.. less side effects than clomid.. no hot flushes at night or mood swings which is fab..
have told everyone this cycle family & friends as i did this with our successful one & believe their possitivity/praying helped get that bfp  

pray we both get magical bfps..


----------



## Clomper

Wow Julie, seems amazing that 2 little pills for 4 days will make your body do that! I used to work with a lady who took Tamoxifen every day after having breast cancer, same drug used for completely different things. Great that it hasnt the side affects that Clomid has. Also if you ovulate around cd 13 that's not too long to wait, I'm on cd 20 now, I didnt ovulate until cd 26 last month, seems like we are forever waiting!!!

Oh I do hope your friends and family's positive vibes give you a lovely BFP   

xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Clomper and Mejulie - sending you both heaps of positive vibes      
Mejulie, you are so strong to keep going, I know it is so hard for you, you will get there xxxx

Yola, it is hideous when the alarm goes off....we had that happen twice, and it was just as our LO rolled over !! At some point soon we need to remove the angel monitor as she is moving around so much, but not just yet!!

AFM, starting the journey again....started down regging today, Simms will start about 6 dec, ET about 22nd dec......find out beginning jan if worked.    I must be mad to do this again so soon and over Christmas....BUT had my AMH test done and showed it had fallen from 8.5 to 5.7.......and most clinics (including ours) stop offering IVF if it drops below 4.4 with your own eggs.....so kind of made the decision for us!! Eeeek.......xx


----------



## Clomper

Wow Diamonds, how exciting! You will be PUPO for Christmas!!    And Julie and I have another cycle buddy   
Sending lots of positive vibes your way too    

Well my temp really shot up this morning, after a small increase yesterday so looks like Ovulated sunday which makes me 2 DPO. I am not going to let myself test this month though until AF is late...

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - yay! another cycle buddy  best of luck hun x

Clomper - pray your rise in temps will stay with a bfp on otd.. when will you test x

Afm - sitting with my feet up & hot water bottle on my tum.. need to grow some super eggs.. got some young sexy gardeners putting in new fence etc in back might just sit & watch them lol...


----------



## yola

diamonds.......... omg your on the rollercoaster again .... my amh was 4.8 i think and that was a couple of years ago at least ....  it works out i fell pregnant somewhere around the 22nd december so i think thats a perfect date for egg transfer xxxxxxx


clomper and mejulie  im sending you both .............                                      

2014 will be your year xxxxx


----------



## Clomper

Yola thank you for the positive vibes   

Julie, does a hot  water bottle help with the eggs? I will have to try that next month, I suppose keep them warm like a chicken!!  

My temp is sky high now,   it stays that way!! I am due AF on the 29th, but because of my endo I have started spotting a few days before she is due the last few cycles apart from august because of bfp, so I will just wait it out until AF... When will you test?

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Clomper - yes.. when u can put a hot water bottle on ur tum & keep feet warm.. eat tons of protein eggs, milk, cheese esp cottage cheese, baked beans & jacket potatoes.. all good to grow super eggies 
I start testing from day 25 Have some high sensitive ones £3 For 25 on amazon same as hosp use...


----------



## diamonds18

Hi Clomper and me Julie - so does a high temp mean you are preggars then after you have ovulated and done the business?  I didn't know that! It's good news about the hot water bottle as boy do we need them at the moment!!

Day 3 of down reg drugs.....10 to go.......already feel I am swelling up....though DH says I am imagining it!! I am finally back to my pre-preg weight and I am not looking forward to the drugs sending my weight up by half a stone again! 

Yola - how re you doing? That's good they are doing something about your scar - hope it all goes well next week xx

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Clomper

Diamonds, it will all be worth it when you get that BFP  At least you know you can shift the weight again if you do put any on. I hope the DRing doesnt make you feel too blah... Sending down regging vibes    

After you ovulate your basal body temperature increases, it then drops again when you get your period, or stays up for the next 9 months or so if you are pregnant    You would only really notice if you were charting and temping every morning as it is only about 0.2-0.5 degrees difference. 

Julie, next month I will have the hot water bottle out! I do try and have lots of dairy, and keep meaning to increase protein intake!! Sending egg growing vibes    

Well I am fasting this morning for my Glucose Tolerance Test...

Reuben and I are meeting with some very special mummies and babies this afternoon from our ff pregnancy board   

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - how are you getting on with the down reg? i remember my 1st try it took me 5wks cos meds didnt work... crazy 

Clomper - hope you had a nice meet up.. luv to meet up with you all one day.. how are you feeling.. are your temps still high x

Missy - are you ok xx

Hello everyone else x

Afm - have scan booked for tues but need to cancel as got an "o" on my monitor this morn which is 2 days earlier than usual.. funny cos ive felt bloated & crampy last few days.. wondered if it would release early.. decided not to bother with bloods either just wait & see what happens.. 
pray there are two good size follies with some super eggs ready to be released


----------



## Clomper

Woohoo Julie!!! That's fab that the 'O' came early, less waiting time!! Have fun            

We had a lovely meet on thursday, I would love to meet you too. Soon we will be able to meet with your LO too  

My temps are still up, but only 7DPO so we'll see...

Diamonds, hope the down regg is ok! When will you have your scan?

 to everyone else!

xx


----------



## diamonds18

Clomper......hopeful!!!    keeping my fingers crossed that temp.  stays high xx

Mejulie - I am good thanks though drugs already making me very bloated  - forgotten just how goddamn awful this process is....well not forgotten - just had blanked it out I think!! How are you doing following your earlier "O"?  Really hope you get an early Christmas pressie xxx

Talking of which....I haven't bought a single thing yet for Christmas ....arghhhhhhh.....this weekend I have got to get going....

Hi everyone xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - meds really bloat us.. clomid made me look 3mths preggie... praying It works first try for you.. i'm like you not started xmas shopping yet x

Clomper - how are you feeling x

Afm - been feeling very unwell was up all night with sickness tmi & other end just hoping its a bug & not something i ate.. been a long day cant wait to get in my bed..


----------



## Clomper

Diamonds, I'm sorry the drugs are making you bloated hun, they really can be awful cant they? I also hope you get a nice sticky bfp for christmas!!    

Mejulie, I'm sorry you have been so ill! Try and get some rest today, I do hope you have the day off work? How are you feeling otherwise, hope you have a little embie settling in nice and snuggly!

Well I am 10 DPO and have resisted the urge to POAS, temps still up but no other real pregnancy symptoms   Also had spotting after DTD (sorry for TMI) last night so dont hold out much hope. I will be due AF tomorrow or saturday...

  to all xx


----------



## mejulie40

Clomper - have to tested or will you wait for af... i just hate the 2ww does my head in  x

Diamonds - hope you are ok & not feeling too bloated by the drugs.. when do you start stims x

Missy - how are you & the boys? they look so cute in that pic on **.. x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd17 - still feeling strange but no more sickness etc.. just pray there is an embie ready to implant in there 
would be the best xmas pressie ever to get a bfp this month...


----------



## catherino

Evening everyone,

Sorry for not keeping in touch, Olivia has been so poorly and finally after 4wks she is coming out of it all. Poor thing has 2inhalers now which she is getting better with. Had to call out paramedic last sat as she could hardly breathe very scary! On the plus side she has taken steps on her own and continues so won't be long before she's on the move more!

Have tried to catch up on here 
Missy- sorry you had more problems, hope you are recovering well and the boys are doing well, gorgeous pic on **!
Me Julie - so sorry to didn't work out last month, I really do pray that the new meds this month do the trick! Keep your positive head on! Are you on ** now? I'll send ou my link if you wanted to find me!
Clomper- can't believe how grown up Reuben is now, bet he'll love Christmas this yr! Fingers crossed your ttc journey won't go on too long will look out for your post when you have tested, lovely that you met up with other ff poeple, would be lovely for us all to get together one day xx
Yola- hope all ok with you
Hevan- there really isn't enough hrs in the day, so glad it's not just me who has been rubbish on her lol, hope all swell with you and Zachary doing well.
Diamonds- how you feeling while down regging? Must be harder being tired while having a little one, dh and I are thinking about going again next year! but will prob egg share due to money! clinic have cut off at 35 so have a little while to discuss it. The whole thing scares me but would love a little play mate for Olivia xx


----------



## mejulie40

Catherino - hello... sorry to hear olivia has been poorly must be such a worry for you... send me the link for ** x

Afm -I'm now on day 19 of this try.. feeling ok..  will test on sunday as ovulated earlier.. 
pray its our time...
still not started my xmas shopping been waiting for the sales to start


----------



## catherino

https://m.********.com/home.php?__user=670483633 not sure if this is right Julie xx


----------



## mejulie40

catherino - that didnt work lol.. message me your name or if your friends with the others on ** they can suggest you as a friend


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies, I'm sorry I haven't been on before now, but been in limbo since last weekend, AF never showed despite me feeling positive she was on her way! 

I tested yesterday and it seems we have another BFP!

I am of course over the moon, but can't let myself get excited, as we are early days yet!

Mejulie, I am keeping everything crossed for you Sunday Hun! You deserve this Christmas present!

Diamonds, how are you feeling Hun?

Catherino, I am so sorry Olivia has been unwell for so long, Reuben seems to go from virus to cold to flu to cough, and is constantly full of snot! I hope she is on the mend now.

Hi everyone else , 

Xxx


----------



## catherino

Quick post, wow Clomper congratulations   That your little one stays nice a snug. Take care xx
Thank you Olivia is so much better, really mastered the walking now xx


----------



## LolsieG

Clomper congratulations - have everything crossed for you!

Catherino - it's amazing watching them walk isn't it! The boys are off, they don't crawl at all anymore.. Scary how fast it all happens! X


----------



## mejulie40

clomper - congrats hun thats fantastic news. how are you feeling.. any symptoms x

Afm - bfn but only day 25.. will keep testing...


----------



## Clomper

Julie, I do hope you are just too early hun!
A few symptoms, not many, and no where near enough to stop me worrying!! CB digi said 3+ this morning, so I will stop worrying for today at least...  

Lolsie and Catherino, welcome to toddler fun


----------



## yola

hi girls 


Quick one from me  congrats clomper lovely xmas pressie ........ will keep everything crossed ..../.

julie .... hope you are testing to early 

diamonds ... hope down regging going well when do you start injecting 

catherino hope olivia is ok , must of been so scary for you poor thing 

love to everyone yola x


----------



## diamonds18

Clomper - congratulations....really hope the little one is getting snuggled in    

Catherino - wow I can't believe Olivia is taking her first stepson her own already.....where hasthe time gone!!!?  My little one is crawling, but no steps yet.
So glad olivia is better now - sounds like it has been a worrying time for you x

Mejulie xxxxxxx hoping you have tested too early   . You deserve the ultimate Christmas pressie, really keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well andenjoyingthe run up to Christmas xx

AFM....day 4 stimming......what the hell was I thinking doing this again so soon.....I had forgotten simply how goddamn awful this process is....had scan today, about 8-9 follicles seen, all small so just hoping they hurry and grow! Back for a scan Wednesday....all being on track egg collection will be next week, with ET 21/22 dec.....eek..... Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - praying it works this cycle for you hun.. have you had any probs with meds.. lots of follies & time for them to grow some super eggies x

Clomper - will you go for an early scan to check all ok.. sending a big hug your way as know how you are feeling x

Yola/lolsie/catherino/missy/lola - what are you all up to at christmas.. i still havent started shopping yet eek...

Afm cd27 - was willing the test to show a bfp this morn but no joy.. had some strange stabbing pains last night & (tmi) feel like something falling down inside hard to explain.. lots of knicker checking going on lol..

luv to you all xxx


----------



## mejulie40

CD28 - bfn again.. thats it for 2013.. time to relax & enjoy myself until we start again next year.. 


luv to you all xx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - sending you a big massive hug xxx have a good rest from all of this so you feel ready for a new start in the new year xx

AFM day 6 Simms today.  Been for a scan.  Lots of follies, but the just ain't growing.  Don't think it is going to work.  Guess age has a massive factor, as this is just such a different response to last time.  Gutted, and just hoping hoping hoping that they are late little responders     next scan is on Friday.


----------



## Clomper

Julie, oh I'm sorry this month wasnt the one for you darling. That is a great attitude though, yes relax and enjoy the holidays with a few glasses of wine and lots of cheese and pate!!   

Diamonds, come on follies, I am routing for them to grow and sending lots of expanding vibes!! What a roller coaster. Hopefully your scan on friday will go well and you will be good to go!     

Hi to everyone else! How are the christmas preps getting on?

Well I am starting to feel quite sick and tired, so FX this is a good sign this time! I have a private scan booked next wednesday, just pray this little bean is a sticky one!


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - good luck for your scan today.. pray those follies have started to grow.. they had to up my meds 1st cycle to give them a boost maybe thats what you need x

Clomper - sickness/tiredness all good signs hun... pray lo is waving at you on the screen next week x

Afm - af has arrived this morn & have a feeling its gonna be nasty lol... oh well im of work today.. guess i should start on the xmas shopping & get in the festive mood  

luv to you all x


----------



## catherino

Just a quick message for clomper have everything crossed for your scam today xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Clomper, good luck today, hope everything goes well   

Hi everyone else, hope you are all ready for Christmas - I am scrambling around trying to fish everything....DH and I realised we forgot to order a turkey....duh ....so will be doing an early Christmas eve dash to m&s!!

AFM - egg collection yesterday - only 4 eggs collected, but better than expected mid stimming, so trying to be positive. Waiting for the call from the embryologist to tell me who many fertilised over night.   Feel bloated and horrible, waist grown 4 inches, must be retaining water because have put on half a stone over night! Very nervous whilst waiting for the call xx


----------



## Clomper

Well ladies, we had our scan, thank you so much for thinking of me. To my amazement we saw a little baby with a nice yolk sac, and a HEARTBEAT!!!    
Measuring 6w6d, which is 4 days ahead from ovulation date   
I am of course still worried, but very happy!!

Diamonds, that is great news! Please KUP on your eggies! FX FX FX! I hope your tum doesnt stay too bloated, I remember looking 5 months pregnant by the time I had my BFP with Reuben! Ooops at the turkey! We have ordered a "posh" turkey and joint of beef from marks too  

Julie, how are you getting on with your christmas shopping?

I kept myself busy this morning getting most of the food in this morning for christmas, and I made a giant cauliflower cheese and put it in the freezer ready, the smell of cauliflower cooking was not something I was looking forward to!!  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## diamonds18

Clomper - yay yay yay      fantastic news xxx

Two eggs fertilised, so odds going down by the day. Feeling quite down about it, but just holding onto a bit of hope xxxx


----------



## Clomper

Diamonds, it only takes one hun!


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - sending positive vibes to your little embabes to help them grow... will they trans day 3 or 5 x

Clomper - sending positive vibes for your lo too x


----------



## yola

hi girls 

julie so sorry no bfp this mth , you will get there.... relax enjoy xmas plenty of wine and nice food ... be good to yourself i hope hubby has bought you lots of pressies 

clomper wonderful news.... will you have another scan at 9 weeks ?

diamonds .. like clomper said it only takes one , i expect they will put them both back day 3 transfer, will that be today ... its such a rollercoaster hope you are ok ...

losie hope all is well twins are looking forward to xmas

missy how are the twins hope you are ok must be such hard wk ... hows your scar healing after you had to have it reopened ... it takes a long time to recover .. i never realised what a big op a c section was ... women dont tend to talk or complain about these things ..... i was shocked how awful it was after ...... especially hving to then care for a newborn .... 

afm lola is great doing very well sleeps through the night since 10 weeks 12 hrs straight its great ..... getting a lot easier now shes a chilled baby will prob be a nightmare teenager ha ha ..... ... had scar done  few weeks ago  stiches out last week , unfortunately they need to do a small section of it again about april time as so much scar tissue they couldnt release it all ........ but its a lot better and its now in my bikini line yehhhhhh ,, still has a bulge one end but hopefully will be better when corrected .. I just need to deal with the belly that overlaps it now ... will start jogging in january ... have an excercise dvd but still havnt put it on yet ........ looking forward to xmas although am totally skint ,... lolAS STILL really pukey and covers me and the sofa in puke daily ha ha .... ...... happy xmas love to all hope 2014 will be a good year for all of us xxxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Two little ones back on board       

Hav a fantastic Christmas everyone, look forward to updates in the new year xx


----------



## Clomper

Diamonds, hooray!!!!                   for a BFP!!! 
When is your OTD?

Yola, it sounds like Lola is a very good girl!! 12 hrs?!!!!! That is great


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - fantastic news... will be sending tons of babydust & positives vibes your way... best of luck with the alful 2ww xxx

Clomper - hope you are feeling better xx

Afm - enjoying myself with lots of nights out & boozy lunches..
having some fun 

Merry christmas everyone..
hope 2014 is magical for us all x


----------



## diamonds18

Just a quickie to say hi xxx hope you all had a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## diamonds18

A little update from me.....tested this morning......second line appeared (quite faint).....seems I may be preggars Very early as only 9dp3dt....OTD isn't until next Saturday......quietly excited xxxx. Just hope it/they stick


----------



## Clomper

OH wow Diamonds!!!!!!       
Sending lots of sticky sticky vibes!!!


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - how exciting  sending tons baby dust your way hun xx


----------



## diamonds18

Thanks Clomper and Mejulie xxx

Mejulie, I appreciate it must be hard hearing of mine and clompers news.  I truly hope 2014 brings you the BFP you so deserve and happy times xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - actually im ok.. very happy for you both.. i remember how tough your last journey was & pray this lo sticks for you guys... i know in my heart it will happen for us just wish it would hurry up lol...


----------



## Clomper

Julie, as long as you know we are really rooting for you, it does feel a little unfair that we should get the opportunity of baby number 2 when you still haven't been blessed with one take home baby yet. When you do, your LO will be worth all the pain and struggles a hundred times over though hun


----------



## yola

diamonds  wonderful news .... yes a bfp for you but it hasnt been easy you have been incredibly brave to do ivf again i know for a fact that i couldnt do it ......congrats fingers crossed saturday will be a bfp......

clomper how you feeling hun ... any sickness ?


mejulie .... you have a fantastic PMA.... when all the girls on here had bfps and babies i found it very hard  i couldnt handle it ... i even left the group for a while ...  As clomper said we really are rooting for you ... your last bfp i was overjoyed  , i know you will get there again ....  i gave up i thought it would never happen for me and in a yr my whole life has changed ... 2014 i promise when that clock strikes midnight i will think of you and send every positive vibe in my body ..... I do honestly know how you feel, no one will ever understand it unless they have been through it.. but your pma is so right , you cant let it over take who you are ... and although i only know you online i get the sense you are a lovely gal xx

happy new yr to you all , lolas at her grans all night so i intend to get well and truely ****** tonight ,,, im going for a dry january gonna start jogging and get my last 1/2 stone off ... and get this bloody bulge and  scar finally  fixed once and for all ..... so i can take lola swimming without people thinking im hiding sopmething   in my pants  .....................


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - have you tested again hun or will you wait x

Clomper - hope your sickness has eased.. not long till your 12 wk scan x

Yola - must have been a magical christmas for you... we had our little godson here sat.. he can now walk & is into everything.. driving his mum nuts lol but i had a wonderful day with him gave me the best hugs this year 

Hello everyone else.. wishing you all a magical new year x

Afm - me & dh have decided we are going to leave all the heartache & sadness of the past few years in 2013.. will get fit, eat well & enjoy life again then just maybe it will happen the natural way.. no more meds or scans etc.. if its meant to be it will happen as we know i can get preggie.. if not well thats how it will be & guess we will deal with it end next year.,
i love chatting to you ladies, your support means so much & i want to know about your lives now with the lo's as it makes me smile not feel sad.. bring on 2014 as im ready for a new journey


----------



## diamonds18

MeJulie, it sounds like you and DH are in a very strong and positive place - I wish you so much success on your journey in 2014 - it will happen for you I am convinced of it, so keep that PMA and I will continue to think of you and send you positive thoughts and prayers throughout the year.   

Clomper - how are you doing? xx

AFM - Beta today showed 215 - viable pregancy anything over 100 so this hurdle has been jumped ...yay.....still along way to go I know, but during stimming I didnt think I would even get here so although being cautious still I am also starting to believe this may be happening!  Feels massively different to my last pregnancy - no symptoms whatsoever.  I guess that is a good thing given that last time I was losing one of the embryos from about week 5 with the bleeding etc.  My scan isnt for another 3 weeks which seems sooo far away - but as the nurse said to me today - there is no point worrying about it as there is simply nothing I can do.......(easier said than done though!).  Thanks for all your encouragement again girls - it does mean alot - noone else really understands what IVF is about unless you have been through it - and I know I am exceptionally lucky with my little girl, but it has still been tough going through another cycle to get to this point .  Whatever happens I have already told DH that I simply cannot do it again.  So I am praying beyond praying that this little one decides to stick around xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - thats fantastic news.. now relax a little & enjoy being pregnant.. x


----------



## Clomper

Diamonds, that's fantastic!! Now take very good care of yourself and that precious cargo! IVF is such a roller coaster of emotions, you're right many people have no idea how hard it is. 

Julie, you have a wonderful positive attitude, and I know it will get you your dream. I hope you and hubby had a lovely christmas and New Year, and enjoyed many glasses of wine...  

I am still feeling horrible! Feel like such a crappy mum as I have no energy for poor little Reuben and feel so so sick!! I had my first midwife appointment yesterday at 9 weeks, she is referring me straight away for consultant led care, so should get my first hospital appointment in the next couple of weeks. I have the gestational diabetes back and sugars are already up, so am worried about going too long without meds.

Hi to everyone else, and Happy New Year!!    xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - how are you hun? hope all is well xx

Clomper - hope you are feeling better.. must be driving you nuts feeling so sick xx

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - af has arrived but feeling ok about it.. focused on getting fit & enjoying life


----------



## Hevan81

Hello ladies. I'm so sorry to have been away for so long. I just don't seem to have enough hours in the day. Hope you all had lovely Christmases and new year celebrations. 

Diamonds OMG CONGRATULATIONS on BFP. That is just amazing news. I'm so so happy for you and keeping everything crossed that everything goes well. How is Isla doing? xx

Mejulie was lovely I hear from you on **. Hope you are well. I'm sending lots of positive vibes and prayers that you will get your so deserved BFP this year xx

Clomper you know how happy I am for you xx

Yola Lola sounds like a dream. Glad to hear you scar is on its way to getting better. Hope the procedure in April sorts it once and for all xx

Missy and Lolsie how are you and your twins doing? Xx

Catherino and Lola how are Olivia and Leonel? Xx

Hello (and sorry) to anyone I've missed xx

AFM Constantly busy with work and Zach. He is just amazing. I love watching him grow and develop. It's just incredible. He is such a happy, cheeky boy that knows how to work his mummy and daddy. We have just sold our house and reserved a plot on a new development. Very excited to be moving as we have completely outgrown this place. 

Hope everyone is well. Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Clomper

HI ladies,

Just a quick post from me!

Catherino, Happy 1st Birthday to little Olivia, she is so lovely!

Diamonds, have you had a scan yet hun? How are you feeling?

MeJulie, I hope you are feeling fantastic and fit hun, and enjoying life. I am getting flabby and gross!

Just wanted to let you know we had our 12 week scan yesterday, and although we declined the screening for downs, everything is looking fine, and baby is as bouncy as a little kangaroo! 

Lots of love to you all


----------



## catherino

Hello ladies sorry like hevan I don't have enough hours in the day and feel so bad for not keeping up with everyone.

Diamonds, congratulations on your BFP hope you are feeling well? Did Isla have a lovely birthday? Can't believe our girls are a year old!!

Clomper.  Congratulations so happy for you, from your scan I'm saying you have a pink kangaroo in there! Everyone I know had fidgety girlies! Sorry to hear about diabetes again!! Hope you start to get your energy back soon. When is your due date?

Me Julie- I love your positivity keep it up and believe you will get what you deserve, lots of love xx

Hello to everyone else

Olivia turned one today!! Had such a lovely day a few emotional moments, I'm so soppy! Stil feel incredibly lucky to have our beautiful little girl, she is such a character. Spoilt rotten by everyone today and we are having a big party in a hall on Sunday! Must be crazy, but wanted to celebrat in style xx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and sorry I have been awol and missed so much.
Happy birthday to Olivia, Catherino I can't believe how time has flown.7
Mejulie I have caught up now and thanks for the messages on ** honey, like Hevan says not enough hours in the day. You are truly inspirational, such a strong person and will keep praying for you.
Lolsie you are fantastic to have coped with twins as it's extremely hard work.
Sorry to everyone I have missed I will try to juggle more as I have missed you guys. Xx
Boys are 13 weeks and doing well although it's a huge learning curve and making lots of mistakes along the way, none too disastrous thank goodness.  Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello everyone..
how are you all & what have you been up to?
xxx


----------



## Hevan81

Hi Julie. I'm good thanks, how are you? Been busy with work and Zach. We are buying a brand new house which is very exciting. They've just laid the foundations and I've been picking my new kitchen etc. keeping us trebly busy. How about you? 

Hello to everyone and hope you are all well xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi guys, not been on for a while, sadly lost pregnancy at 7.5 weeks.  Miscarriage as been hideous, 3weeks later I am still bleeding.  Been to see specialist who said eggs just not cutting it because I am old!! He is recommending we don't do medicated IVF gin, maybe think about natural because I had such poor response (3egg). but natural IVF only has 7% success rte so just don't know whether to call it a day, feels like could be chucking money away and it s just so emotionally gruelling as you guys know.  Too early to make any decisions at moment...got o get through this miscarriage completely first.

How are all of you xxxxx


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

Diamonds, I am so sorry for your loss darling! It is so heartbreaking.  I hope it is all over soon and you can move on and make a decision on what to do next. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. We are all good here.

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - they dont really know if it is old eggs that cause the mc.. if i were you id give it another go but wait until you feel stronger.. eat well lots protein for super eggs..

Clomper - glad all is well xx

Heven - enjoy finding your new kitchen.. very exciting x

Afm - have sent bloods (af) off to greece to test for hidden infections.. should get results by end next week...


----------



## yola

hi Girls

diamonds What heartbreaking news im so sorry must be awful after what you went through ...  The decision is yours on what to do next only you know what you can cope with emotionally and financially.  however i agree with julie i dont think your age is the deciding factor ? I hope you are ok.

Mejulie i did the greek blood tests  mine were negative , if you remember i then actually went out to greece and met penny from serum which was good im really glad we did that ... good luck with your results another box ticked

clomper congratulations on your scan i must say lola was really still when i had my scan they couldnt get her to move to do her neck measurment.  The sonographer was wiggling my belly , i had to go for a wee walk down the corridor  then drink water before she finally bothered to move  ..... lazy girl she does love a sleep even now .....

Catherino cant believe olivia is one

missy lovely to hear from you i often think about you and how hard it must be having two to look after i hope its getting a bit easier now....

hevan.. Sounds so exciting i love house stuff we had a new kitchen last yr just got to do the finishing touches .. Wonderful to design from scratch no horrible artex or dodgy wall paper to contend with 

Im fine organising lolas christening ..... Go back to wk 1st april not looking forward to that .... My sister is now pregnant still early days but im very pleased for her as she has been trying for quite a while and was starting to panic that she was gonna be in the same boat as me, it works out there will be exactly a yr and one week between lola and her little one which is nice for lola as its unlikely she will have a brother or sister ....


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - good to hear from you hun.. enjoy lolas christening..
can i ask.. how long did you go out to athens for? would you rec going out there xx


----------



## yola

mejulie ....  hey hun  ... we went  for one night only which i know is bonkers ... we went to meet penny from serum she did a scan went through all my hubbys sperm results and said she thought my hubby had a sperm infection .  we were always told his results were fine apparently not ....she prescribed antibiotics for him and his sperm increased massively .. she said although  i had  low egg count high fsh low amh bla bla it only takes one egg ... she did not charge for consult antibiotics were peanuts  and  scan was very cheap . she referred us to immunologist who was round the corner we both went for extensive bloods i think it was 500 euros ...  he then advised a 6 week drug regime to reduce my immunes ... Penny said to try naturally for 6 mths and if it didnt happen to go back and see her ... i was pregnant 6 mths later , she also recommended the chinese herbs etc .. anyway i thought she was great .. you can always pm me and call me anytime you want any info 
xxxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi everyone, how are you all?

Mejulie - have you done any more thinking about going to see Penny at Serum? Loads of people have good things to say about that clinic, her approach and the results! 

Yola - you never know about a sibling....it happened naturally the first time xxx

Clomper - how are you doing - how man weeks are you now?

AFM - finally stopped bleeding today - 4 weeks and 2 days.... Omg - never realised how brutal a m/c is.  But at least now I can face forward again and start to heal my mind body and spirit.  Going to focus on Isla and on getting fit, then see how we feel in a few months about our options! X


----------



## Missy123

Diamonds I am so sorry and can't imagine how tough a miscarriage is, big hug and like you say try and heal yourself and make decisions later.

Mejulie how are you doing honey?

Clomper congratulations on your scan, great news.

Hevan really exciting about a new home and picking everything just the way you want it.

Yola I want to get the boys christened too eventually but kept so busy wonder if I will ever get time to organise it. 

Lolsie how are you doing wonder woman, I now know how you must feel. Super stretched!!

Lola, Catherino and anyone else I have missed hope you are all well.

afm yes super busy, it was a year today I found out the miracle had happened and it made me think of you guys and our journey more. I now have a decision to make about our 5 frosties as had another invoice. I can't imagine going through this again ever or facing another needle.
I'm too old to donate them and can't bring myself to allow them to perish after going through this but can't pay forever on the hope they will change the rules on donating.
Why is life so full of such hard decisions. Xxx


----------



## yola

will be on later to write a proper post but just wanted to love i love your pic missy how gorgeous xxx


----------



## yola

hiya

its quiet on here ..

mejulie how are you any plans .. did you send off your hidden c test ?? how you feeling

diamonds hows the getting fit going i joined a gym last month and have been doing classes a couple of times a week ... looking better but my belly is pretty shot and boobs are deflated no amount of excercise seems to be improving that    oh well ) im quite  enjoying getting out though .

missy ... how are the twins ? and how are you...... 

clomper how are you getting on

hello hevan and losie 

afm im ok weaning lola at the moment seems like im contantly feeding as she is still having milk but three small meals a day ....back to work in 4 weeks really not looking forward to the morning rush ... Nursery for just 2 days is costing a bomb ......


----------



## yola

hi girls


where are you all whats happening ... im back to work this week cant believe it ? times flys ... 
hope you are all ok 

yola


----------



## Clomper

Hi everyone, it's gone awfully quiet!!

Yola, I can't believe you are back to work!! Seems so soon! How has Lola taken to nursery? Reuben does two half days a week and loves it! How is weaning going now? Are you still doing your gym classes? I am finding it hard to get to the gym now, really feel I need to keep as fit as I can before I get too big, but finding it hard to find the time and energy!

Missy, how are you? Your boys are growing so big, they are gorgeous! Did you make a decision about your frosties?

Diamonds, how are you hun? Have you thought any more about more tx? How is Isla doing?

Catherino, how are you and Olivia doing?

Mejulie, did you get your results back from greece? How is everything going?

We had our anatomy scan last week, I was terrified something was going to be terribly wrong, seemed too good to be true that we could have two healthy babies, but so far so good, and LO is doing great. We managed to stop ourselves from finding out which team, even though we are desperate to know! Still want the surprise!
Reuben turns 2 in just over 4 weeks, still dont know what we are doing for it, I want him to stay my baby really, two seems so grown up!! We have well and truly hit the terrible twos now though, and we have lots of tantrums in our house!!

Hope everyone is doing well and feeling positive about 2014. Feels like spring is starting to show itself at last!  I love seeing all the new flowers and a bit of sunshine! Best time of year. Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies..
sorry been awol but had lots to think about... tests came back positive for chronic infection with chlamydia    both been on killer antibiotics for a month which have been nasty with upset tum & sickness...
doc here believes we have passed it back & forth as he treated me for it after each op but as we never checked dh we didn't know! why do they not test you for these infections before starting tx journey? serum believes its my fertility problem as I have had the symptoms for years.. scarring on tubes, pain, bowel probs & immune issues resulting in poor implantation & mc... cant believe we have wasted thousands of pounds & time when all I needed was to talk to a clinic outside the uk who know what they are doing... arrghh I have felt so angry but decided it wont get me anywhere so ive spent the month getting fitter already lost 6lbs & feel fab    decided not going to put myself through more treatment as my heart wont take it but we will continue to try nat plus now looking at adoption as an option..

Yola - sent you a message... hope you get on ok at work & don't miss your lo too much.. big hugs xx

Diamonds - How are you hun xx

Clomper - good to hear all is going well.. how far are you now x

Missy - what will you do with your frosties.. can you not donate them.. i'll have them lol..
hope the boys are well.. love the pics on ** xx

Hevan - how are you all x

lola & losie - hope all is good with you ladies x

Hope you all had a lovely mothers day... was thinking of you all..  one of my girls at work bought me some flowers as said I was like a mum to her... made my day special too...

Luv to you all xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies, time is flying so fast and there just isn't enough hours in the day and think it is only going to get worse as the boys get bigger. 
Julie I can't donate the frosties as I was over 36 but we have paid for another year in the hope the rules will change. Would love for you to have them and rules are so bloody cruel!
How frustrating about your tests, why do they wait until you have spent thousands?

Clomper so glad your scan went well and the curiousity must be awful not knowing which team!

yola how are you doing leaving Lola and how is she coping leaving you? 

Hope you are all having a relaxing Easter and not eating too many eggs! 
Love to you all and to those I have missed.  
My little boys are 6 months tomorrow, where has that gone? Time is going way too fast!!


----------



## catherino

Hello ladies, I'm pleased it's been quiet on here as just said to Dh how bad I feel for not coming on for ages!
I do still think of you all but time just flies and then another month has gone by.

Me Julie so sorry you have not had good news, I can't believe you have been through so much and now you find out what the answers are. At least now you know your options to move forward. Have you been watching the programme on ch 4 on Thursdays it's called 15,000 kids and counting. It's about adoption, fostering and children in care, I love it, makes me want them all though! Xx

Missy can't believe that the boys are 6 months, are they on the move yet?
Hope your well, boys are gorgeous xx

Clomper so pleased your pregnancy is going well, how far are you now?
Reuben is growing so fast, he will love being the big brother. Xx

Yola, hevan, Lola, diamonds, lolsie, hope you and your little ones are well.

Afm I am good have been doing slimming world and lost nearly 2st which makes me feel good. Especially with summer coming up. Olivia has been well nearly a month now after a very poorly few months. Has gained weight and got her appetite back. She's so cheeky now, and has perfected the look when I tell her off! A diva in the making! She is 15 months tomorrow! Doesn't seem possible.
Dh and I have been discussing having another go, but will do egg sharing if we can. Have got until next July when I'll be 35!! Eek! 
Love to you all
Xx


----------



## yola

hello lovely ladies

clomper how you feeling i havnt been to gym since being back at wk but im going this morning first day back ill ache tomorrow. All dieting and fitness has gone out the window last couple mths. going to get  back into it as booked a holiday for sept to portugal.. not sure how im gonna feeling about wearing a swimsuit as ive still got that horrid lump over my c section scar ... apparently my lump is worse because my scar is stuck down to the stomach muscle errrrrr.... But i thought if the rest of me is toned up a bit it wont be so bad... hows the pregnancy going now ....

missy how are you how are the boys are you going back to wk ? life must be hetic hows weaning going lola loves her food so much bless her .. Are they good sleepers

catherino... well done all losing all that weight thats fantastic ..... any decision for july .......? hope olivia is well

julie .. how are you hun ..... how you getting on with your fitness ... any hols booked ....  have you made sure your vit d levels are good ?

diamonds how are you ... how is little isla

afm back to wk 3and a half days ... actually enjoying it lola is at a child minder didnt get on at nursery ... going back to gym todayv desperately want to tone up ....all ok with us


----------



## mejulie40

hello lovely ladies...

How are you all & your families... what have you been up to? Any hols booked...

I had another cycle on tamoxifen as had meds in drawer & its been a nightmare.. had day 11 scan doc said should ovulate within 4days... at end of 2ww bfn but felt really unwell with terrible pain by ovary.. doc got me in for a scan & follie still growing not ovulated yet! Did test day 30 said poss ovulation a nightmare to get dh jiggy twice lol.. started another 2ww aarrghh... day 43 af arrived... def not doing more meds this is crazy...

Love to you all xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi my faceless friends xx all has gone very quiet now on here hasn't it . I hope you are all well and enjoying the summer?  Xx. 

Clomper has yournlittleone arrived yet? Xx

Catherino - how is Olivia? Did you decide if you will try again? X

Yola, how's work going ?  Did you get back to the gym?  I have failed to get my pre pregnancy figure back so far!! How is Lola?

Mejulie - how are you hun? Have you been on holiday this year? Hope things are good for you and DH? Xx

Hi everyone else hope you are all ok!  This was such a supportive thread to me thought my fertility journey, I still check in every now and again to try to see how you all are doing!  AFM - I am in the middle of another 2ww....wish me luck!!


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - ooh... two week wait again have you started to go crazy yet ha ha...
Good to hear from you xxx


----------



## yola

diamonds

... how did two week wait go , sorry just been on..  hope you are ok ..... everyone seems to disappeared on this thread so i stopped checking it a while ago .. No i havnt really been back to gym ... works great and lola is doing really well she will be one in a few weeks bonkers ....


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies...

Not sure if you all look at this thread any more as all have busy lives but as i still spend time on ff i thought id say hello... just in case 

we are still trying nat which is still doing my head in each month lol but also booked to attend an adoption meeting next wed..
We sat down had heart to heart and decided the most important thing to us is having a family.. we really want to be parents & there are children out there that want a mum & dad so we feel its a good thing to go for.

Diamonds - as no newsfrom you.. im guessing the last cycle did not go to plan big hugs to you hun xxx

Hevan - shame we could not meet up.. maybe next time x

Clomper - your daughter is beautiful.. will you try for any more xx

missy - your boys are growing up so fast.. so wish i could give them both a big cuddle xx

lola, lolsie, yola & catherino - whats happening in your lives? Hooe you are all well xxx

love to you all my faceless friends xxxx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi Yola and Julie, lovely to hear from you both again.

Julie - trying natural every month is still very gruelling I find too - emotionally wears you out!  But it can happen....adoption....it sounds like ou and DH have a really positive plan.  You are right, there are lots of children out there's who need love and a family.  Two of my friends have adopted after ivf didn't work, and they have never looked back.  Good luck at the meeting next month - let us know how it goes xx

Yola, Great to hear from you too...one already - where does the time go!,... X

Our last cycle didn't work, but we do have a blasto in the freezer for the first time...so will put the little one back before Christmas we think


----------



## lola33

Hello ladies   

Its been forever since I was on FF. Just had I quick look look today and this lovely thread popped out!!

So nice to read about what has been going on in your lives. Although I have been updated about some of you through your all the nice pictures on ********  

My little boy turned 2 last month  and I finally gathered some strength to try for a second one. I had a decent response, 4 eggs all fertilised, not bad considering my very very tired ovaries   but it was  BFN last weekend  Very sad and disappointed of course. Almost regretting that we decided to try again......but feeling much better now. We will have another go in Oktober/November hopefully.

Mejulie- best of luck and hope that you will get your natural BFP very soon. And also good luck with the adoption if you decide to take that route  I think it's a beautiful way of starting a family. I have become so much more positive towards adoption now when I am mother. 

Diamonds - Sorry your last cycle didn't work. Fingers crossed that you will get lucky with your blasto 

Lots of love to clomper, Yola, catherino, missy, Hevan


----------



## yola

hi guys

lovely to hear from you . 

lola so sorry it didnt wk for you ... hopefully october november will be the one ... cant believe your little one is 2 already

Julie lovely to hear from you . Me and my hubby went to an adoption meeting , i think its great to lokk at all your options good luck in your next steps keep us posted

diamonds so sorry you got a bfn but great you have a blasto on ice .. wishing you all the  luck in the world

me and hubby have just started trying this mth for  baby no2 i doubt it will happen in two wk wait now and doing my head in ..............


----------



## Clomper

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on here for ages, but it's lovely to hear how you guys are getting on!

Diamonds I am sorry you got a BFN :-( Good luck with the FET hun 

Julie, how was the adoption meeting? I watched the programme about the adoption "parties" where they try and match people with "hard to adopt" children (mostly children over 2 or 3 yrs old, or with siblings) and it broke my heart!! Such gorgeous children, and nobody seemed to "want" them :-( I hope the trying naturally hasn't been driving you too nuts, it's just awful every month! 

Lola I'm sorry your last cycle was a BFN! I'm glad you are feeling a bit more positive now, and that you are preparing for another go soon. 

Yola, exciting you are trying for number 2! Try not to drive yourself too nuts TTC!! Good luck with the 2ww...

Missy, your two boys are so lovely! I bet they keep you busy 

Catherino, did you decide to go ahead with another round of IVF with egg sharing? Olivia is just gorgeous! Hope she is well.

Hi Lolsie! 

Well our little girl Eden was born July 28th as most of you have seen on **! She is an absolute angel, and at 8 weeks today she has yet to be a spot of bother!! Reuben is a proper big brother, quite protective, but still my naughty boy and very demanding!!

Having had three natural pregnancies last year, it looks like we should be able to conceive again, of course with the risk of another loss, but also the chance of another healthy baby. I don't want to take any of the hormones to keep my endometriosis at bay yet, or hormonal contraceptives while I am still breastfeeding, so we shall see what happens... Eden being such a good girl and such a good pregnancy makes us more eager to have another. I wonder if I will ever stop feeling broody...? I hope that doesn't sound too selfish when others are struggling with TTC and TX given that I have two healthy children, but I cant help it!

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## catherino

Hello everyone,

I had checked a while and it was quiet then time just flies and now were nearly at the end of the year!!

I love hearing from you all, some through ******** which is lovely to see pictures etc.

MeJulie- how was the adoption meeting, that was going to be our route. I watched that adoption programme and wanted them all, i would be terrible, would come away with a family of 3!! Lol i hope it all went well, what more could a child want than two lovely parents in you and your dh, with so much love to give! (Sorry bit mushy but true)

Clomper- so pleased the gorgeous Eden is doing so well, and i can imagine how protective her big is and will be with her in the future! I dont think broodiness ever stops i was born broody!

Yola- fingers crossed for baby no2!! Hope lola is doing well and liking her childminder better than nursery.

Lola- sorry to hear about your bfn, fingers crossed for your next go!

Diamonds- sorry to hear your last cycle didnt work, hoping your little frostie is the one! How is isla getting on?

Missy, hevan, lolsie, hello to you all hope your all well.

Afm- we have quite a poorly girl and currently waiting for our paeditrition apt at the end of october to see if there is any underlying issues. I blame her daddy as he was the same apparently! She currently has a throat infection and not eating! So all treatment has been put on hold for the time being, however a natural miracle could happen!
Weve just got back from a lovely first abroad holiday to majorca. We stayed in alcudia and olivia loved it, swimming and going down the water slide with me! Oh and thomson the dog of course!
I wish there was a way to get a notification everytime someone writes on here!!
Xx


----------



## yola

Omg god sorry for me post but just got a bfp .... Can't believe it xxxxxxccc


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies..

It is so nice to read your updates on here after so long.. 

Yola - omg! that's fantastic news hun... pray it is a sticky one.. keep me updated on pm x

Catherino - sorry to hear Olivia is poorly..  sending baby dust your way for a natural surprise.. x

Clomper - eden looks so cute.. must be lovely to have a little girlie and the little man.. how are you feeling now xxx

Missy - your boys are growing up so fast.. can see their characters in the ** pics x

Diamonds - hows things hun? will you try again this year x

Lola - sorry about your last try.. its so disappointing but have my fingers crossed you will get that bfp soon x

Lolsie - hello xx

Afm - well... we went to the adoption meeting & found it very interesting but came away feeling more determined to have our own child.. last month I had all the signs I was pregnant until a very heavy bleed/huge clots pain over 2 days which me & dr believe was a v early mc which really made us sad.. 
since then we have been in touch with penny at serum & plan to go out to Greece end October for consultation & tests. if it shows we need help ie donor egg/sperm we will try this option as we need to just go for it or I feel we will always regret it. if no joy by end of the year we may take a look at adoption again.. it still drives us both nuts & I feel as if I have aged so much over the last few years but I am also stronger & will try what ever penny wants us to do to make it happen..

Please keep in touch even if it is monthly as I miss you guys sooo much..

Luv to you all my wonderful faceless friends

xxxx


----------



## yola

hi ju

you wont regret it penny is great and i have every faith in her and am sure she will help you get your bfp ...... so glad you have chosen to go xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - thanks.. its so nice to speak to a consultant who understands my problems, she wants me to try clomid again but higher dose then col the eggs to mix with dh sperm. I have asked if I can cycle in oct so we could do ec then but freeze until I can return in November for et.. will keep you updated.. how are you feeling? very exciting xx


----------



## catherino

Yola- congratulations so pleased for you, hope you are well! Will you have an early scan?

Mejulie- do you know when your cycle will start? Your positivity is infectious, I really have everything crossed for you. Sounds like the consultant knows her stuff and must be nice to listened to personally not put in the category with others!


----------



## mejulie40

In case anyone is reading...

i have been waiting for my af to show up before my hysteroscopy in athens on monday but omg i got a bfp instead 

no meds, been drinking & eating everything told not to.. 

crazy... but so happy


----------



## yola

mejulie

he he just thought id check on you ..;;; Thats the way to do it each time ive fallen preggo ive been drinking and eating far to much not following drs orders....... 


wonderful news lets hope this one sticks when were you due on ?


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - wooooooooohooooooooo yay yay yay yay yay yay.....fantastic news, so absolutely over the moon for you!!!!!    

Like Yola asked, when were you due on?  rings crossed for you xxxx


Yola - how's your pregnancy going?

Very happy also to report that I am 10dp3dt and 8dp5dt (FET).... And today the digital clear Blue say 1-2 weeks preggars.....so really hoping this time the little one(s) stick around xxx

A good news day!!!! Will keep checking in on you MeJulie!! Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - you too whoooooooo hoooooooo fantastic news... 

Yola - sent you a pm but to do or not to do meds is the question haha xx

Afm - Still in shock and worked out I am 4wks 3days preggas (love saying that) feeling great no probs, just really relaxed enjoying every moment. we are both really excited this time with no stress all the rest is forgotten key focus this little bud in my tum who we hope to meet in june/july next year.

Hello everyone else.

xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie, i am 4 weeks exactly today - so we will be expecting at the same time!!!  I told my DH about you last night, and he was so pleased for you too - we both felt like it was so unfair you hadn't got that BFP - so very happy for you.  Sending you lots of happy health pregnancy positive thoughts and wishes xxxx


----------



## yola

omg spooky how all three of us are pregnant ... im 8 weeks and 2 days so only a little ahead of you guys xxxxx


----------



## Clomper

Omg omg omg!!!!!!! Congratulations Mejulie, Yola and Diamonds!!!! Hooray


----------



## mejulie40

Hello...

Diamonds - our due dates will be so close.. how are you feeling xx

Yola - 8wks will you have an early scan & have you checked your preg levels as on meds xx

Afm - me & dh had chat last night.. decided not going to do any tests unless i have prob.. normal couples would celebrate talk about the future with the little one & not worry until 12wk scan so we are going to be a normal couple for the first time ever just enjoy look to the future.. sooo relaxed feel i could float away haha..

Luv to you all xx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - that sounds perfect - it is a natural pregnancy, so enjoy it is fantastic that you try to enjoy it like one....xxx

I am not so relaxed, I am peeing on lots of sticks - probably les relaxed because I know I am never ever going through IVF again - so this was our last chance.  Had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday....so have been googling like mad about implantation bleeding.....I think I need to take a leaf out of your book though Julie and try and relax......will try today!!! X


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - spotting is very common in early pregnancy & some ladies have full bleeds the whole time.. i spent hours on the web when i was bleeding with the other pregnancies but you know what STOP IT NOW!
It may just be blood left from implantation etc.. stressing will not change whatever is happening in there & it wont help you & bubba... you are pregnant my friend PREGNANT WHOOO HOOO  so put your feet up & enjoy it.. rest is best  

Lots luv xx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - just to add i am more relaxed but cant help looking at my (TMI) knickers & toilet paper every time i go to the loo haha... plus i had spotting day i got bfp but nothing since xx


----------



## mejulie40

ok.. not so relaxed now and have decided will have bloods checked to confirm pregnancy ok plus progesterone levels haha... tried to be like a normal couple without a care in the world but it cant be done... guess we have been through too much.. text my consultant who said pop in for private exam at 6-7wks to check bubba growing ok..

Diamonds - has the bleed/spotting stopped.. pray all is ok for you hun xx

Yola - hello xx

Julie xx


----------



## diamonds18

Julie, how are things going? You got the bloods back? Really hope it was good news  .

It's my OTD tomorrow, so go to the clinic for my bloods, just hoping they are at a good level....it will be 14dp5dt/16dp3dt...or 4 weeks 5 days. Still spotting, gets a bit heavier one day then goes away again - very odd, going to talk to clinic about it tomorrow!


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - bloods / progesterone came back very low so it looks like i am losing bubba again.. did test this morn line so faint now can hardly see it.. did wonder before i got my results as all my symptoms suddenly stopped.. breaks my heart but we cant change the outcome.. not told dh yet but think he has an idea as told him i was worried.. 

pray your little one is snuggling in well & the test results are high... let me know how you get on have everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## yola

oh Julie ... I just cant understand it ....
I havnt had any tests just gonna let nature take its course but its so less stressful when you already have a child ... 
im so sorry to read your post I really am ....  I really  do not know what to say .. except if this doesn't wk out for you  Penny will make it work... 

felling very sad and disappointed at the unfairness of it all


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - thanks hun... it sucks that its not worked but answers the question that we cant do it on own must have meds & need that hysteroscopy at serum.. guess i will look at that after i get a bleed. Took today off work as could not stop crying but plan to go back tomo.  No point taking time off now may need it when mc act happens who knows when that will be.. 

im not beaten next step is go out to see penny & ask for the ivig as i feel it is my  killer cells attacking the bubbas.

keep me updated on your progress as it makes me smile not feel sad.

lots luv 

julie x


----------



## diamonds18

Julie - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......I am so so so so sorry.  Oh hun, it is simply not fair.  Cry as much as you need to, you are so brave - I have heard Penny can do amazing things at Serum - really hope that is your answer xxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - how did you get on today? Did they test your bloods xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi Julie,  HCG levels good, but progesterone levels low - so kind of mixed news.  Now on daily progesterone shots  - back for bloods again on Monday.  Feel very anxious about it all; but what will be will be I guess xx


----------



## mejulie40

Dianonds - all sounds good hun    have everything crossed for you.. when will they chk again mon? X


----------



## Hevan81

Hello lovely ladies

I'm so sorry to have been away so long. I lost the bookmark off my phone and completely forgot to check in. What a roller coaster of posts

Mejulie I just can't believe it. I hadn't liked to ask since I heard from you last. Absolutely gutted for you and DH but hope Serum can help make it work for you Xx

Yola - congrats to you. How exciting. How are you doing? 

Diamonds - how are you?

Hello to everyone else. Hope life and LO's are all good


Things are good with me. Zach is 2.5 and has such a wonderful personality. He is so cheeky and so affectionate. He makes us laugh all the time. We moved in the summer, finally, and have settle into our new home. Work has been quite stressful over the past year and a half but seem to be coming out the other side now. No plans for any more treatment at the moment; but who knows what the future holds 

XXX


----------



## yola

Hiya girls

Just checking in diamonds and Julie what's happening  I have scan for next fri feeling nervous hope all ok xx


----------



## diamonds18

Hi girls,  nice to see people popping back in.  I am spending much more time on FF again at the moment - obsessing about everything.

Yola - good luck with your scan - how many weeks will you be - 12?  How are you feeling? xx

Hevan - lovely to hear from you - I cant believe Zach is 2.5 years already!!  Isla is nearly 23 months - that has flown by too!!

MeJulie - how are you hun? Hope you are ok, are you still planning to go and see Penny? xx

AFM, had my scan at 6+2 and there was a little heartbeat - I cried as was convinced the rubbish HCGs meant it wasnt going to be meant to be.  Next scan on 24 November when I will be 8+2.....keeping everything crossed!!  Symptom wise just go sore boobies and 'stretchy' feelings.  Had some blood the last couple of days (dark stuff) so just hoping nothing bad going on.


----------



## yola

Hi diamonds 


Wonderful news re your scan ... My pregnancy has been a bit different this time ... My boobies are not sore but they are heavy and full which is fine by me as they were empty sacs ...,  I've been feeling quite sort of queasy first 9 weeks were bad then last 3 weeks it's been off and on good days bad days ...  I've been eating a lot trying to kerb the nausea ... Last time I did have nausea but it didn't kick in till wk 7 and it was all finished by week 10 .... I'll be exactly 12 weeks on Thursday I think my scan is Friday ...!i hope all is ok and there is only one in there ... I worry all will be ok coz I know I have a lot of scar tissue and things are stuck together ... My scar area is still all tethered even now over a yr later ..... Not sure if I will have another c section this time need a chat with consultant ,.... Anyway I'm jumping the gun now as havnt even had scan yet 

Good luck for your next scan this is the big one for you coz once you have had this scan chance of miscarriage significantly drops and you can relax .....  Feels weird not having any scans jabs and pessaries this time .... 


Keep in touch Yola ..,,,, 

Mejulie ... Send us an update .. Have you got date going to Athens


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies  

Hevan - it is so sad we lost bubba but me & dh ok.. both had a good cry then decided get on with trying again.. fun part of it all haha x

Diamonds - so glad you got to see a flicker of a heartbeat as helps relax you a tiny bit.. all the stretching sounds positive hun.. pray all is well at your next scan x

Yola - 12wks with no meds or scans would be so strange for me.. hope the lo is waving at you fri.. please update how it goes as i will be waiting x

Afm - not going to serum decided to continue trying nat & if i fall preggas again hit it with all the meds incl ivig.. 

love to you all xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie - sounds like you have a plan, getting pregnancy seems to happen , so I agree the bit that probably needs the focus is the supporting the pregnancy - throwing everything including the kitchen sink at it when you next get that BFP sounds positive xxx. Have lots of fun trying .....I can't even remember what that feels like our love life has become so medicalised !!!

Yola, good luck on Friday hope all goes well xx

I had a scan yesterday 7+3, heart beat 155 and baby has grown, sonographer couldn't see a cause for the bleeding which is good as nothing around the sac or baby, so she thinks it may be irritation to the cervix from the crinone.  Trying to relax a little, but so hard!! But this is a good week and I am going to try to enjoy it xx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - so happy all was good at your scan  
bet you held your breath until they said all was ok..
when is your next one xx

Yola - thinking of you today.. pray bubba is waving at you with a strong heartbeat xx

Afm - cd 21 today its driving me crazy wondering if anything going on in there but still have another week to wait arrghh haha xx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - how did you get on at the scan? Guess you have a def due dat now  

xxx


----------



## diamonds18

Mejulie, how you holding up? I have always hated the 2ww - second week always worse than the first.  Any telltale signs for you? Xx


----------



## yola

diamonds excellent news re your scan ...... try and chill put your feet up as much as poss 

Mejulie ... have you done a preg test yet ? good luck 


afm .. well we had a complete shock you wont believe this im finding it hard to digest ... We have non identical twins omg ..... now i knew this might be a possibility with ivf but never dreamed it would happen naturally ... I will have a 18th old and two newborns very scary thought

yol


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - omg! Thats just soooo fantanstic..  whooo hooo.. omg!  two beautiful bubbas.. when will your next scan be? How are you feeling about ix Now..x

Diamonds - good luck at your scan hun xx

Afm - cd 25 today so will start testing tomo eek  xx


----------



## diamonds18

Woweeeee Yola......OMG....amazing news!!! Have you been on those Chinese herbs again.....maybe we all need some of them!!! 

MeJulie - good luck starting testing , are you going to test daily or wait a few more days? Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - need to test every day as need to have blood test to confirm a good pregnancy before i start the meds..  will be on steroids, asprin, clexane injections plus the lovely bullets lol from bfp then have ivig asap..


----------



## diamonds18

Keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Cd 27 - bfn today but will keep testing.. going drive me   by end of the week haha x


----------



## mejulie40

Bfn again & af arrived this morn but to be honest prob best..  need to prep my body for pregnancy again plus the mega meds i will need to take when i get that magical bfp  

Diamonds & yola - how are you both.. any strange cravings (i do want to know makes me smile to hear your journey with the bubbas not sad)

Luv to you all xx


----------



## catherino

Hey everyone, sorry just catching up.

Yola wow congratulations, twins how lovely, has it sunk in yet? Just like buses hey! Lol

Julie- how are you? Sorry it wasn't your month but like you say get yourself ready inside and out!

Diamonds how are you feeling? Are you going to find out the sex?

How is everyone else, hope all well and babies are all well. 
They are all growing so quickly, Olivia is 22months now, gone so quick. A right little character, apparently everything is "mine" at the moment which is fun! 

Are you all organised for Christmas im getting there, more organised than this time last year. Xx


----------



## yola

hi guys 

Julie sorry it was a bfn for you lets hope you get an xmas surprise .... my trick was sex that eve then in the morning and loads of alcohol .....  oh and some sexy undies .. obviously I didn't think they were sexy felt like a wrapped up sausage but worked for hubby 

diamonds  ha ha no Chinese herbs this time when is your twelve week scan .. how are you feeling 

catherino lovely to hear from you glad olivia is doing so well bless her it will be a lovely xmas for you 

afm ....ive made a start on crimbo shopping ...  worried about how ill cope with twins and lola ?? worried about money childcare and getting huge working etc etc etc .... got a scan at 16 wks to find out sex


----------



## mejulie40

Yola - haha.. your comments made laugh  
            How are you feeling now.. must be so exciting & scary being twins xx

Diamonds - have you had another scan yet.. hope the bleed has stopped xx

Afm - all good.. had a lovely cuddle with a 3mth old baby on sunday which was great.. she smelled yummy haha


----------



## yola

hi girls

how are you all just wanted to say happy xmas to you all hope all is well

catherino ... xmas will be lovely as olivia is now a bit older


diamonds how are you have you had your 12 weeks scan ??

hevan so pleased  you are well enjoy your xmas in your new home with your lovely zach

mejulie .. enjoy xmas  drink at eat loads have fun with hubby .....  keep me posted on how your doing


much love to all /...... twinnies  are 2 boys xxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies..

hope you all had a lovely christmas xxx

Yola - how are you all? Xx

Diamonds - hope you are ok hun.  Thinking of you xx

Hello everyone else...

Afm - still trying nat but trying not to have the same focus on what day of the cycle im on although its sooo hard after all this time.. we went to an adoption meeting last week. Really good totally diff to last one & could def be an option.. going to talk about it then decide what to do.. have dh family over from oz incl their two sons who have been staying with us aged 5 & 10 love them to bits been great..

Hope 2015 is magical for us all xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please take a peek, Looking forward to a pm or 2 
CLICK HERE ​


----------



## yola

HI JULIE


ADOPTION MEETING FANTASTIC .... SO WORTH LOOKING INTO ..... I BET YOU ARE SPOILING THOSE BOYS ... ALL GOOD WITH ME  20 WEEK SCAN WENT WELL

LOVE TO ALL YOLAX


----------



## diamonds18

Yola - wow two boys - how exciting - glad 20 week scan went well xx

MeJulie - how are you doing hun? Any more thoughts on the adoption route? xx

I am now 17 weeks - cant believe it to be honest - still doesnt feel real.  Belly starting to show though already! We had the harmony test which all came back good - so that was great at the 12 weeks scan.  we dont know the sex yet - although we have the harmony test that tells you sitting in an envelope on the bookcase......xx


----------



## catherino

Hello everyone,

Yola - congratulations 2 boys how lovely hope your well!

Diamonds- wow 17 wks already how you feeling? Not sure I could stop myself from opening that envelope !!!

Julie- so pleased that the adoption meeting went well, I'm sure lots to talk about. Bet those boys were spoilt!

Hello to everyone else

We celebrated Olivia's 2nd birthday on Wednesday can't believe she is 2!! Our house looks like toys r us!! Spoilt little princess xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello...

Diamonds - wow! 17wks already.. so good to hear from you.. keep me updated xx

Yola - how are you feeling.. are you getting extra symptoms carrying twins xx

Catherino - olivia looks like a little cheeky princess on ******** pics xx

Afm - adoption on hold at mo as dh job not safe aarrgghh!! Oh well maybe i will just have to get a puppy instead haha 

luv to you all xx


----------



## mejulie40

Yola & diamonds - updates pleas   xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Diamonds - hows your pregnancy going hun? X

Yola - bet you are busy with your boys x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - all good still having fun trying nat but with doc at end of phone to give me ivig as soon as i get that magical BFP which i will 

Luv to you all my lovely friends xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello...

Not sure if any of you still read or check this forum but thought i'd update on me anyway lol  
I am taking a career break to give myself a year to relax, de-stress and time to focus on having our family.. should have done it years ago but cant go back.
plan to have all the tests again, try clomid again if no joy nat ivf..

Hope you are all well as think of you often.

lots luv

julie xx


----------



## Clomper

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is well 
Julie, I haven't been on here for months and months, thought I would drop in and see if there were any updates. Good for you taking some time out to concentrate on you and your family. I wish you absolutely the best of luck   

We have just celebrated little Eden's first birthday  She is a crazy girl, just like her brother!!

Hello to all of you   

Chloe xxx


----------



## yola

Hi 

Just thought I'd check in

Good for you Julie sounds like a plan I assme no bfp since we last spoke ? Are you in touch with serum at all ? 

Clomper good to here from you lovely news that you now also have a little girl one of each !!!

Anyone else still  Reading please get In touch  ... .  I'm fine lola will be two next mth and is a cheeky madam the boys have just turned 13,weeks


----------



## diamonds18

Hi girls, so lovely to hear some updates...

Mejulie - I think of you often and hope to hear you tell us good news in the next year - a career break sounds a great move - time out may be just what you need. Enjoy it! Natural IVF very good for us older ladies - I definitely think my latest addition was a result of the natural IVF.  Good luck, I think of you often, and just truly hope things work out for you xxx

YOLA, wow can't believe twins are 13 weeks already - congratulations! How are you coping with twins and a toddler?  I can barely cope with one plus a toddler!

Clomper - glad everything good for you - can't believe Eden is 1 already - where does the time go? 

So we have a beautiful 8 week old girl......can't believe I have two girls - feel very very blessed.  Erin seems a lot more laid back than her sister Isla,  but still hardworking going through newborn stage again!  

I check in here every now again, it is where I got so much support throughout my fertility journey - - so thank you girls.  It will only seem right to sign off checking in when mejulie also achieves her dream xxx


----------



## catherino

Hello girls,
I have often checked in and not seen any updates and have just thought to do it and pleasantly surprised to hear from you all. Lovely to see some of you on ********, and watching the little ones getting bigger and cuter every day!

Diamonds- congratulations on your baby girl, bet Isla is loving being a big sister! You forget that newborn stage very quickly! Hope your well.

Yola - congratulations on your boys, what did you call them? 13wks gosh that went quick last we heard you had just had scan for twins!! Bet they are keeping you busy! 

Clomper- Eden is so much like Reuben when he was that age! He is a proper little boy now! Crazy how quick they grow isn't it? 

Me Julie- so pleased you are taking a break to focus on you and your family, I often think of you. Where are you going to have your tests? I can't think of anyone more deserving and cannot wait to hear some good news from you in the coming months. Xxx

Afm- Olivia is now 2yrs 8 months and too clever for her own good! I created a monster!! But wouldn't have her any other way! She has progressed so well this year giving up her dummy, moving into a big girl bed, toilet trained and learning to swim! Very proud of her! Xx
I love hearing from you all, we have all come through so much together xx


----------



## mejulie40

Happy New Year lovely ladies  

No bubba yet but having fun trying hee hee..

my neice gave birth to her daughter on 30th at just 29wks  both doing well & love her to bits..

lots luv xxx


----------



## yola

Mejulie ... Never visit this site anymore but you popped into my head today and I thought I would check in and see if you had posted .... Can I pm you and give you my email address so you can let me know how your getting on and some positive news I hope really soon ...... Xx.


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies, it's taken me 7 years since I started our group but I finally have my bubba. Harrison was born on 28th October 2018 weighing 8lbs & is perfect. It feels amazing to be his mummy.
Thought I'd add this in case any of you check. Love to you all xxx


----------

